# Last Wrestling Match Watched



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:ambrose vs :rollins - RAW Falls Count Anywhere

:bow


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*ROH One Year Anniversary Show*
#1 Contendership for the ROH Championship
_Paul London vs. Low Ki vs. AJ Styles_

Some fun sequences and worth the watch but it isn't exactly a great match, but I didn't expect it to be. A US-Indy style three way is very rarely going to create a fantastic yet logical wrestling match, is it?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock/Cena (Summerslam 2014)

Unique, dat sit up and laugh.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Rollins and Ambrose from Raw.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro - _Vengeance 2007_

WE WANT BENOIT!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Might as well start the thread off w/the greatest match ever.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Intergender Handicap Match - Chris Jericho vs. Christian and Trish Stratus - Backlash 2004


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Big Show & Mark Henry vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 8/17/14_

Four gigantic dudes duking it out in pulic, if you weeeel. Fabulous.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Smash Bros vs Young Bucks vs Future Shock - Threemendous III

Whoa. Shit was AWESOME.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^it was so unbelievable I watched it three times in one day. 

Big Show vs Erick Rowan - _WWE: Main Event 8/18/14_

Fun times. Erick Rowan is so good. Remember when a lot originally assumed he'd be bad b/c nobody knew him & he didn't have a popular career on the indies before being signed? What a joke.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Undertaker vs Randy Orton inside a Hell in a Cell- WWE Armageddon 2005


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*ROH Night Of the Grudges*
Number 1 Contender's Trophy
_Paul London vs. AJ Styles_

ROH AJ was so fucking good and London is generally always on point. Great, HARD match with an extremely deflating ending.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - Summerslam 2014


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John Morrison vs Sheamus - TLC 2010


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler* _(WWE SummerSlam 2014)_

Rewatched yesterday, holds up.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio - WWE Smackdown 8/20/2010

ADR's debut and it's a nice one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ReDragon vs Bad Influence - ROH Field of Honor


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Sami Zayn and Adam Rose vs. Sin Cara and Kallisto - WWE NXT 8/21/2014


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs The Young Bucks - PWG Eleven

Holy shit.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. Chris Jericho - WCW United States Championship - WCW Superbrawl VII


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr. Wagner vs. La Park (TxT May 2013)

- Sensational, need to watch more lucha, THX Cody :eva


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kevin Steen vs. Steve Corino. (ROH 2014/08/16.)

Thanks Steen Thanks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eva Marie said:


> Dr. Wagner vs. La Park (TxT May 2013)
> 
> - Sensational, need to watch more lucha, THX Cody :eva


Anything for Eva Marie.

-------------

Mushiking Terry vs Black Mask - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Destiny_

Something that would be seen in HUSTLE done in NOAH was quite surreal. Not even the first time I've seen it either and it still strikes me that way.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage - PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock n Roll

BRIAN CAGE IS A FUCKING MACHINE!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

A million percent on the greatness scale.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Young Bucks (c) vs The World's Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae) - PWG Eleven


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Paige vs Summer Rae - NXT 5/1/13

Pretty damn underrated divas match.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Kane vs. Finlay - _Summerslam 2007_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I can complain and complain about being bummed w/my lack of connection for this match on the original airing...up until I feel the urge to focus on it & watch it again. Finally felt something w/it this time around. I dunno if I was burned out watching the entire show to the point when this came on it wasn't so 300 miles per hour that it left me down, but whatever the case, it's been fixed.

Dubbing this as really good. Still not great. They haven't reached that level yet, but they got close here. All of the right callbacks from the first two matches were in play. Best one being Okada's need to rip Styles head off w/a Rainmaker and prove he can even knock him out for the three count. Yujiro's interference I liked on the first watch. Same w/Okada's bossy dive. Some new awesome developments I noticed were Okada going for the Rainmaker within the first minute and Styles needing to evading immediately. Dug that. As well as Okada's super swanky deafdlift transition into the tombstone piledriver in the home stretch. Styles was good here. It was his heel mannerisms which provided the most fun for me. Only drawback I had as to why I felt this didn't quite hit great territory is the pacing. Its still a bit too deliberate than it needs to be. They feel like they milk a few portions instead of coming out hot. If only they can work at that - which baffles me b/c all of their other matches avoid this problem tenfold. Plenty of stellar outings from both in the Climax - then they have me sold. So the chemistry is growing. I'll be sure to make time for the first two matches and hope they work out better on the rewatch like this did. I'd still kill for a stronger sprint; something below 15 minutes would probably be legit. But I don't see it in the near future w/the implications their potential fourth match will bring. So yay for me turning the other the cheek on this. Might not make a MOTYC list, but it was still quite the drastic improvement from where I've held it for the past month.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SWEET JESUS. Some areas of the WCW 96 catalog are just insane w/quality.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SULLIVAN :mark:

Paige (c) vs Emma - NXT Women's Title - WWE NXT ArRIVAL


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Steven Regal vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Nitro 2/10/97)*


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Went back to Lesnar/Undertaker WM 30 to see the reactions of both the crowd and performers.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

American Wolves (c) vs Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - ROH World Tag Titles - ROH Tag Title Classic


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores - _WWE: Main Event 8/27/14_

Did WWE try and make the Dust bros go heel b/c they flipped a coin? Between them & shitty Usos; heads or tails. Starting to think so. Let us not forget how stupid of a "turn" it actually is b/c the champions, who are babyfaces, took an easy way out are meant to garner sympathy & the team unhappy about that result are now supposed to overreact in the scenario. I can't even get into the scenario. FUCK LOGIC. Majority of this match was worked as if each side didn't have a clue who should play heel or face. It starts off and Stardust gets worked over, fans want the Goldust hot tag (they were infinitely loved more than the other team in this btw, so nice pick on turning them heel), it happens & then it goes to a commercial break. Right when you think it would wrap up. Odd. Deflating too b/c this is no good. Goldust cleaning house is cool b/c he's Goldust and told one of the ninja turtles "not today" as he did an uppercut and punched him really hard. Back from break & now Dust bros are doing the stationary non-babyface control phases. Crowd doesn't care. Match is really bad now b/c you have a jobber team who isn't over trying to inspire hope against a duo the fans already like & have to assume did a total alignment shift mid-match. It lost a lot of folks. Goldust & Stardust eventually win once the Matadore hot tag flops like their career. Ok then. Did that really need to go nine minutes? I clearly only watched to see Goldust work. Leaving this feeling like it was a mistake. Dammit. Post-match they make Dust bros remind everybody that they don't work matches like heels, but they act like it after every match & they threw El Torito out of the ring on his head. So that was the clear highlight. My brain is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM Punk vs Samoa Joe - ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*ROH War Of The Wire*
ROH Word Championship
_Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles_

Just cant get enough of ROH AJ from this time period. His best ever run in any company.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura - _ROH: War of the Worlds_

idc how much I can't stand the current ROH product, this match is still a blast & even had the proper atmosphere to boot. Beyond pleased.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper - WCW Starrcade 1996


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LOLDUD. cba to even write anything on it. Embarrassing.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Why must I torture myself with this stuff?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*ACH vs. Jay Lethal, Television Championship*. - Ring Of Honor (Episode 8/23/14.)

Why must Seleziya be so damn attractive? *_*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Triple H vs. Shelton Benjamin - WWE Raw 3/29/2004

I remember watching live when I was 10 years old and being extremely happy seeing Triple H lose. It also made me a huge fan of Shelton Benjamin from that point on. Great stuff.

JR: "We all know that Triple H is a big money player, but tonight King, this is all about the Benjamins!" :banderas


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev vs. Jack Swagger ~ Smackdown ! 8/29/14

(Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KANA Lock said:


> Why must I torture myself with this stuff?


holy crap :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Michael Elgin & Johnny Gargano - PWG Eleven


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Team WWE vs. Nexus - SummerSlam 2010


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

White Essence. said:


> *ACH vs. Jay Lethal, Television Championship*. - Ring Of Honor (Episode 8/23/14.)
> 
> Why must Seleziya be so damn attractive? *_*


On paper, that sounds like the most unappealing match ever,

________________________________

*PWG Guerr Sans Frontier*es
_Shingo Takagi vs. El Generico

Still one of my favourite matches of all time. Still makes my five star list. Still unbelivable. Fuck. Is it even possible to think of anything more phenomenal than a freshly-demulleted Shingo with all intensity in tact, Generico in the middle of one of the best independent runs ever and an insanely hot crowd. NO, IT ISNT POSSIBLE.









_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Lethal vs ACH match apparently went 30 minutes too. Whew.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Choose ACH/Lethal or Hero/O'Reilly? (which also goes 30 minutes)

Death isn't an option


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have no clue which I'd pick. Then I quickly realize 30 minutes in current PWG will _(probably)_ always be > 30 minutes in current ROH, so Hero vs O'Reilly wins. That and I just recently saw Jay Lethal make KUSHIDA have a DUD. If you're doing that, then fuck you.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Randy Orton vs. Edge - Vengeance 2004

- Pure excellence.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark Henry vs CM Punk - Raw 4/2/12

What a fucking match!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - WWE Super Smackdown 21.02.2012


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. John Cena (RAW 8/22/11)*


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Shibata vs Honma - G1 Climax 24


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

John Morrison (c) vs. CM Punk - ECW Championship - WWE ECW 9/4/2007


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Adam Cole (c) vs. Candice LeRae - PWG World Championship - PWG Mystery Vortex II


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*CM Punk VS John Cena* _(WWE Money In The Bank 2011)_

Can watch this 1000 times over and never get tired of it. Punk is the motherfucking man.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bo Dallas (c) vs Adrian Neville - NXT Title - WWE NXT ArRIVAL


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Rob Van Dam vs John Cena - WWE Championship - ECW One Night Stand 2006.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd - _NXT: 8/28/14_

Post-match w/Zayn :zayn3


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> LOLDUD. cba to even write anything on it. Embarrassing.


This is probably one of (or just) the worst UX match(es) I've ever seen.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

The Rock (c) vs Kurt Angle vs Triple H - WWF Championship - Summerslam 2000


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ultimate X matches continue to get worse. Baffling; yet true.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

The major player for me w/Ultimate X is the innovation of it, well at least in the early days. Now? It's the same match every time, same stuff with the structured X, and when they have something new to present, it's morphing it into a Ladder match with a goofy setup.

Actually can't remember the last good UX match. Probably the World Cup one in 08.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah. That 08 one is super duper bad. Pardon Kazarian's great leg drop spot. Rest is nothing. And Team Mexico wins, lolz. Haven't seen it in a bit, but the BFG 09 one was pretty fun. Minus when Daniels almost died. But the action was kept up well iirc. Could be way off and it is shit, but I'll stand by this w/my memory for now.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

HHH vs CM Punk from NOC 2011


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole (c) vs Candice LeRae - PWG Title - PWG Mystery Vortex II


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Estonian Thunderfrog vs. Proletariat Boar of Moldova - CHIKARA Quantum Of Solace (21/06/2014)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - _WWE: Smackdown 5/14/10_


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Bret Hart vs Mr. Perfect(c) for the Intercontinental Championship at Summer Slam 91


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair, Roddy Piper, and Kevin Greene vs. Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, and Syxx* _WCW Slamboree 1997_.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Jaki Numazawa & Masashi Takeda vs. Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka (BJW, 24.08.2014)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark Henry vs CM Punk - Raw 4/2/12


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Styles vs MISU - G1

Finally. Was great, could/should have been longer.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs. Kevin Nash ~ IYH Good Friends, Better Enemies *


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

is that the no holds barred matxh where Nash takes that guy's leg? If so, I love that match to death. Fuck, Nash was so good.

*ROH World Title Class*
ROH World Championship
_Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk_

Doesnt live up to what I rwmember it being, a five star classic. However its still fantastic and such an anazing Punk performance. Pretty sure Punk vs Joe II will more than live up.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

PWG Kurt Russlemania - Rob Van Dam vs. Chris Hero vs. Roderick Strong.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

It was and the match holds up beautifully. Big Daddy Cool was awesome in it as well as Shawn but we already knew that. The randomly taking the guy's plastic leg gets me everytime


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

One day I might gothrough all of Diesels big matches and see how they hold up. Swear that year/two year run wad immense.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

ROH Field of Honor; ROH World Championship
Michael Elgin (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles vs. Jay Briscoe


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar *~ SummerSlam 2014*

***3/4

Surprised I actually liked this match. It was booked a way a squash match of this nature should be, and it was very good for what it was. Meltzer rating it ****1/4 though is a bit overboard. Also good references to 'Taker with Lesnar sitting up & couple other things. I'm completely happy that Lesnar is champion, they made the correct move. Wouldn't make any sense to have had Lesnar end the streak then get beat by Cena again.

I have no problem with the title not being defended at every single PPV or him not even being at every show. Title not being at every single PPV will help the value of it a bit more and go back to the old school ways a bit.

R.I.P. the old 'LWMW' thread.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

PWG Mystery Vortex II; PWG World Championship
Adam Cole (c) vs. Candice LeRae


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Kevin Nash vs. Bret Hart ~ Survivor Series 1995 *

- FLUX making me go watch Nash's classics again. Yea this is still amazing, probably MOTY from the wwe end for that year. My feelings on Hart change by the day but he will always have these Nash matches as a positive :zayn3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Eva Marie said:


> *Kevin Nash vs. Bret Hart ~ Survivor Series 1995 *
> 
> - FLUX making me go watch Nash's classics again. Yea this is still amazing, probably MOTY from the wwe end for that year. My feelings on Hart change by the day but he will always have these Nash matches as a positive :zayn3


Should check the match vs Bret from KOTR 1994 too. Watched it recently and liked it.


Art Donovan is on commentary, so there's that too.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea that's probably my favorite match of their 3 major matches, love the heck out of it. Probably have it as SVS >> KOTR>>RR


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Michael Elgin VS Jay Briscoe VS Adam Cole VS AJ Styles* _(ROH Field of Honor)_

Nothing special. Could have been much better, given that three of the guys in this match are absolutely awesome.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Shinsuke Nakamura VS Kota Ibushi* _(NJPW G1 Climax 23 - Day 4)_

Beautiful.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro* _(WWE Smackdown 9/5/14)_

Ziggler getting beat up for 7 minutes, then wins via roll up. Midcard Champion looking weak af. Nothing new here.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage (WCW Great American Bash 1997)*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

_*Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar ~ No Way Out 2004*_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Superkick said:


> *Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro* _(WWE Smackdown 9/5/14)_
> 
> Ziggler getting beat up for 7 minutes, then wins via roll up. Midcard Champion looking weak af. Nothing new here.


He's recently pinned Cesaro in two minutes a few weeks ago. Dolph is fine. Cesaro throwing around Dolph is a proper format that works for both men, tbf.

-------------



LANCE ARCHER


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole vs AJ Styles - ROH All Star Extravaganza VI


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Need to watch something from this Adam Cole :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Skins:



a personal favorite on the year. Wrestling should always be this amount of fun. Cole & Bennett feel like 80's pretty boy heel invaders taking on the superhero-esque babyfaces white knighting for their home promotion. A complete win.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ReDragon vs The Young Bucks - 2/3 falls - ROH World Tag Titles - ROH All Star Extravaganza VI


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*AJ Styles VS Adam Cole* _(ROH All Star Extravaganza VI)_

Enjoyable match.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*ROH Unified*
ROH World Tag Team Championships
_Austin Aries and Roderick Strong (c) vs. The Briscoes_

God bless Austin and Roddy for getting a match I genuinely love out of The Briscoes, because barring Steenerico and Punk/Cabana, nobody else has been able to do it. I don't know if that's a testament to how good those six guys/three teams are or how shitty The Briscoes are. Anyway, this was phenomenal, dare I say almost perfect.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Thank You For Everything - Ayumi Kurihara Retirement Show*
Ayako Hamada vs. Sareee


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Undertaker (c) vs. The Rock vs. Kurt Angle - WWE Undisputed Championship - WWE Vengeance 2002


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole (c) vs Kevin Steen - ROH World Title - ROH Global Wars 2014


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

CM Punk (c) vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE Championship - WWE Over the Limit 2012


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*ROH Joe vs. Kobashi*
_Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi_

My all time favourite match, say no more.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Skins:


(Y) real fun tag, so much red in this match :lol. I'll get to the match you repped me Even Flow, looks a tad lengthy so when I'm free I will


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs John Cena vs Edge vs Randy Orton (Backlash 2007)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett (c) vs. Shawn Michaels - WWF Intercontinental Championship - WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship - Fatal Four Way Match*

Adrian Neville(c) vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd - _NXT: Takeover II - Fatal Four Way_

Well that was one of the best matches of the year. Tremendous.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^
Yea was going to come in here and put it over, watched it for the 2x this morning and its actually awesome. I'm not a massive fan of fatal 4's but it work so well here. Every guy had a solid-amazing performance which drove the match to great lengths. Would of wanted Zayn or Breeze to win so it was bittersweet but still great match


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

For someone who started out as bland and needed to "gtfo" of the NXT championship picture, Kidd has grown into a nifty character and added a lot to the match. I'm pleased. H^is use of cutting Neville off from nearly the entire first half was splendid. Using Zayn as the early sympathetic babyface was ideal, b/c who is better in that role? Nobody is. Loved how Neville never really found his footing. He was target number one & was constantly under attack. Breeze found his moments to rule & almost sneak out a few wins. Great job & he would be the perfect character to rely on that. Zayn's bust in the end, FFS. That man is godly. You know what the finish implies. Shit will go down the next few weeks on NXT. Zayn & Neville. It's finally come down to this. Just perfect. All four need to be proud.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea loved how there were a rhyme and reason for everything, I know its cliche but GREAT storytelling. Cant poke fun at Kidd like old times for a few weeks I guess, he deserves it his control segments were really done well last night :hmm:

Need to rewatch the divas match, thought it was solid from what I saw. Bayley is winning me over outside of her physical features, and I love Charlotte by default :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not cliche if it is the truth. Brilliant work. Kidd made me like him again. I'll give him plenty of credit. He never wins, so he's harmless as he should be. I was just against the bland nature of him being around & possibly dominating the show. Which would have been bleh.

Divas was really good. Pretty awesome, tbf. At least for me. Bayley rules & Charlotte was really good in it on the whole. She didn't appear green & her natural presence helped her along. Hell of a body too. But, that doesn't matter in this situation, or does it? 8*D


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs Batista (Summerslam 2008)*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd - NXT Championship - NXT Takeover 2: Fatal 4 Way

Yeah this match was great. Exciting action all around with some crazy moments from the tower of doom superplex to Zayn going HAM near the end. Just an extremely awesome showing from everybody involved. NXT kills it again (Y)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bit of a bender today.

***** Casas vs Rush - hair vs hair 
Zayn vs Cesaro - 2/3 falls
Ambrose vs Regal - FCW
Ambrose vs Regal II - FCW 
Cesaro vs Regal - NXT
Styles vs Joe vs Daniels - Unbreakable 
Scott Norton vs Keiji Muto - IWGP title 99
Steen vs Generico - Final Battle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ricochet vs ACH - PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock n Roll

Not bad, not great but fun.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

WWF Championship match from King of the Ring 2000.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Drew McIntyre vs Matt Hardy - _WWE: Smackdown 6/25/10_

DOGFIGHT. Tons of HATE. Kind of sick how fabulous this match is. :moyes1


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*NXT Takeover 2: Fatal 4 Way - NXT Championship*
Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze

Hell of a match.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

_Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena vs. Edge vs. Randy Orton ~ Backlash 07_


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Undertaker vs. Ric Flair - Wrestlemania X8


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never did see this until now. Was wonderful.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

STILL ALL VIOLENT & PUNCHY, KICKY, SLAP HAPPY OMG YAY STUFF :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (Last Man Standing) (Payback 2014)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Munenori Sawa (Evolve 5)*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marcus Cor Von vs some guy - ECW 1/16/07

Dat pounce. Dat theme. :mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shawn Michaels vs. Owen Hart - WWF In Your House 6: Rage in the Cage


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Triple H (c) vs. Shawn Michaels - World Heavyweight Championship - WWE Raw 12/20/2003



I love this match. I remember watching this live at 9 years old and wanting HBK to win so badly. I was extremely butthurt by the ending lol. The feels of a young wrestling fan, good times.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeff Hardy vs Edge vs Triple H - Armageddon 2008

:mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio - WWE Summerslam 2002

:banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Handicap Match*

CM Punk vs The Shield - _WWE: Tables, Ladders, & Chairs 2013_

Handicap matches were the only thing about the event that isn't a bore/bad.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WCW Nitro 02/05/1996 - Chris Benoit vs. Randy Savage


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bubba Ray & Spike vs Jericho & Christian vs Kane vs Jeff Hardy & RVD - TLC IV


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*SWE Risky Business*
_Jonathan Gresham vs. Martin Kirby_

The heel/face dynamic was very week and may as well have been non existent, however it was a real sweet, fun, short match. Gresham impressed me quite a lot tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Low Ki vs KENTA (ROH Final Battle 2005)

:lenny


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker *~ Smackdown (March 3rd 2006)
*
****1/4

I almost prefer this to their No Way Out match. That match is sorta repetitive & etc. It's still good but I think I like this one better; even despite the DQ ending.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan* _(WWE WrestleMania XXX)_


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John Morrison & Miz vs Finlay & Hornswoggle - Night of Champions 2008


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Silas Young vs. Brian Kendrick (ROH On SBG: 6th September)

:banderas


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

World Heavyweight Championship - John Cena vs. Edge - Backlash 2009


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*WAR || June 17, 1993*
Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu

I've been in SUCH a wrestling rut recently and this was the first match I've gone out of my way to watch in a good while. Yet I still watched Raw, NXT and Impact. Barring NXT, that was a mistake. Oh boy. I get that wrestling is subjective blah blah... But seeing **** thrown at Hardys/Dudleys/Wolves is both hilarious and slightly worrying. **** insists that it is only * less than the greatest three-way ladder match of all time (and we all know what that is, RIGHT?!), and that's the biggest crock of shit I have ever heard of in my life. I digress. So because this is the first match I've watched in a long while, I've decided to get my REVIEWING cap on, and write a little bit about it.

I've also COMPLETELY STOLEN Concrete's way of reviewing matches barring the 10 word thing. 



Spoiler: MATCH



*WAR || June 17, 1993*
Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu

*Pre Match:* So I re-stumbled across WOOLCOCK's blog and saw he pimped this to the heavens and back, and whenever he's recommended anything to me it's never let me down so I trust his judgement. I've never seen a Tenry match before but I understand that he's GRUMPY AS FUCK, probably why Cal likes him. I've only ever seen two Hashimoto matches (vs. Regal and vs. Masato Tanaka) and the former is a fucking CLASSIC whereas the Tanaka match leaves a lot to be desired. So it will be itneresting to see how these two match up seeing as I'm extremely unfamiliar with both, yet both have an outstanding reputation. I also see down the side on youtube there's a Haku vs. Great Kabuki match. Holy fuck. So getting added to my playlist.

Match: Jesus, in the opening minute sthey really set the tone by just laying in to one another with some fucking nuclear bombs. A brutal headkick from Shinya and a horrid chop from Tenryu got the biggest reaction from me - Seriously, how often does a chhop knock down a 300 pounder and look legit, very rarely. After trading, Hashimoto finds a weakness and boy does he exploit it. Horrid kicks and snug submissions, working the holds phenomenally - Such simplicity in the way he held Tenryu's leg and occasionally torqued it whilst still selling the effects of the war he's in - If you've been walloped several times, you can't expect to rag the leg around constantly. And as well as Hash worked the hold, Tenryu sold the pain 10x better. Like Is aid, this is my first Tenryu match but does he have the BEST facials or what? Jesus. The bulk of the match is Hash working the leg with the occasional false comeback, which is quickly cut from underneath Genichiro, until the finishing stretch where both just hit with bombs again. Kicks, Enziguris, Powebombs, DDTs. Unbelievable stuff. 

Such a simple yet fucking great structure to the match that really helped build the match as a WAR. A rapid start, a weakness being found and exploited building to a hot and exciting crescendo. This was awesome and it's made me want to see more of both men. You could slight both men for sloppiness but you could also praise them for selling fatigue... I prefer the latter just because I love this match so much, lel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Clash of the Champions XXI 11/18/92*

Sting vs. Rick Rude


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Flux said:


> *WAR || June 17, 1993*
> Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu
> 
> I've been in SUCH a wrestling rut recently and this was the first match I've gone out of my way to watch in a good while. Yet I still watched Raw, NXT and Impact. Barring NXT, that was a mistake. Oh boy. I get that wrestling is subjective blah blah... But seeing **** thrown at Hardys/Dudleys/Wolves is both hilarious and slightly worrying. **** insists that it is only * less than the greatest three-way ladder match of all time (and we all know what that is, RIGHT?!), and that's the biggest crock of shit I have ever heard of in my life. I digress. So because this is the first match I've watched in a long while, I've decided to get my REVIEWING cap on, and write a little bit about it.
> ...


I havn't watched it myself, but the 08/08/93 Hashimoto/Tenryu match gets pimped more.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit - Owen Hart Tribute Match - WCW Monday Nitro 10/4/1999


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ric Flair (c) vs. Bret Hart - WWF Championship - WWF Coliseum Video 10/12/1992


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Roddy Piper vs. Bret Hart ~ Wrestlemania 8

Why do some say roddy was below average in ring ? Throws some of the best punches I've ever seen and was amazing in this


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Eva Marie said:


> Roddy Piper vs. Bret Hart ~ Wrestlemania 8
> 
> Why do some say roddy was below average in ring ? Throws some of the best punches I've ever seen and was amazing in this


Piper? Punches? Watch Piper/Goldust.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Eva Marie said:


> Roddy Piper vs. Bret Hart ~ Wrestlemania 8
> 
> Why do some say roddy was below average in ring ? Throws some of the best punches I've ever seen and was amazing in this


Anyone got a link for this? I've always wanted to see this but I never got a chance to see it as it was hard to find in full match form. I've been on kind of a Bret Hart kick as of late so I wanted to see this one. Heard good things about it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Anyone got a link for this? I've always wanted to see this but I never got a chance to see it as it was hard to find in full match form. I've been on kind of a Bret Hart kick as of late so I wanted to see this one. Heard good things about it.


*Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper (Wrestlemania 8)*

x26evkg


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Diesel vs. The Undertaker *~ Wrestlemania XII*

***1/2


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Brock said:


> *Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper (Wrestlemania 8)*
> 
> x26evkg


Much appreciated 

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. John Cena - WWE World Heavyweight Championship - WWE Night of Champions 2014

Not as good as their Summerslam encounter


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Rad Radford Vs. Shawn Michaels from some episode of Action Zone 95.. lol sounds like a squash on paper but since Spicolli was good with the Kliq, Shawn sells and makes him look good


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bret Hart (c) vs. Yokozuna - WWF Championship - Wrestlemania IX


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John Morrison vs The Miz - Raw 1/3/11

***3/4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*WWF No Way Out 2000*
WWF Championship || Hell In A Cell
_Triple H (c) vs. Cactus Jack_

Forgot how good this really is. So much hate, so much passion, so much desperation.When Jack raises his arm after falling through the cell... Goosebumps, man. Helmsley puts in a fantastic performance as well, one of his best. Dare I say I prefer this to their street fight.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

well omg this was GREAT. Not really surprised, but Kodaka w/that quality showing here. He can be someone for DDT in the future & much more outside of the Deathmatch capacity. But please, I can't talk about DDT's future w/o mentioning how Akito will be on top sooner, rather than later. Dude is rolling.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Angelo Poffo vs. Bobby Managoff*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Jay Lethal (c) vs. ACH - ROH World Television Championship - ROH Wrestling 8/23/2014


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura - ROH War of the Worlds 2014


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ric Flair vs Arn Anderson - _WCW: Monday Nitro 10/2/95_


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Michael Elgin (c) vs. Cedric Alexander - ROH World Championship - ROH Wrestling 8/30/2014


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Edge vs Jeff Hardy vs HHH Armageddon 2008 - I remember I marked the fck out when Hardy won it then. Still a pretty good match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki (GI Climax 2014)*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Cena vs. Lesnar from Night of Champions.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Samoa Joe VS CM Punk* (_ROH Joe vs. Punk II_)

Match is one of a kind. Great storytelling throughout its entirety is perhaps the best way I could describe it. Really strong showing from Punk in the match; he just doesn't give up. Super exciting closing 15-20 mins or so to the match; crowd somewhat split at the beginning of the match, fully behind Punk at the end. The ending sequence at the top ropes with both men struggling to finish the match off, ending in Joe hitting the Muscle Buster is awesome. I'd like to add how much better the commentary is in this match than the tripe I hear in ROH matches nowadays. Commentators halting commentary, paying homage to both men, is a nice touch and actually adds to the final portion of the match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*NJPW GI Climax 2014*
AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki 

This didn't strike me as a MOTYC. Maybe I need to watch it again, but with that said, I think it's a really good match that I wouldn't mind watching again.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Rock (c) vs. Chris Jericho - World Championship - WWF Vengeance 2001


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit (Steel Cage) (WWF Raw 2001)*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Kurt Angle V Chris Benoit Royal Rumble 2003


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Triple H vs Edge - Great American Bash '08

Bleh.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Hulk Hogan vs. Vader (Strap match) @ WCW Uncensored '95.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Hart Foundation vs. The British Bulldogs - Madison Square Garden 7/13/1985


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns - WWE Summerslam 2014


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH Final Battle 2013*
Roderick Strong & Jay Lethal vs. Eddie Edwards & BJ Whitmer

Very good match & I just love Corino's commentary.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Johnny Gargano, Cedric Alexander & Trevor Lee - PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock & Roll

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels - Last Man Standing - TNA Destination X 2012


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH TV 7/27/13; Steel Cage Warfare Match*
Kevin Steen, Jay Lethal, Michael Elgin, & BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Rhino, Cliff Compton, & Rhett Titus

War games done right. Great match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cesaro vs Sami Zayn - WWE NXT ArRIVAL


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW G1 Climax 24


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ricochet vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Best of Super Jr XXI 2014)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Death Before Dishonor XII Night 1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*KENTA vs Austin Aries - Chi Town Struggle 2006*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks - ROH Death Before Dishonor XII Night 1


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Been in a wrestling funk the past week and a half, but seems JOMO and HENRY brought some life into me

John Morrison vs. Mark Henry 10/3/11 (raw)

John Morrison vs. Mark Henry 10/21/11 (SD)


- Pure fun both bouts were


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio - Wrestlemania XXVII


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Impact Wrestling 9/24/14*
MVP vs. Austin Aries vs. Mr. Anderson vs. Abyss vs. Tajiri

Meh.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Miz (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler - WWE Intercontinental Championship - WWE Summerslam 2014


----------



## Jack of Hearts (Feb 16, 2012)

Enzo Amore Vs. Sylvester Lefort

Loving Enz' and Big Cass at the moment


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

CM Punk vs. The Shield - WWE TLC 2013


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Summerslam 1996*
Boiler Room Brawl
_The Undertaker vs. Mankind_

Hate hate hate. I can't be arsed to fully explain right now, but I despised this... Thought it was terrible.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Hate it too, so boring


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. The Miz vs. Cesaro - WWE Intercontinental Championship - WWE Raw 9/29/2014

Fun match. I know Skins must've marked out seeing Dolph do the Figure-Four and Superkick lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

was in euphoric state, will tell my kids stories of yesterday


Vader vs, Sting ~ Fall Brawl 94


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Wrestlemania 22*
No Holds Barred
_Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon_

Perfect.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

MNM (c) vs. Paul London & Brian Kendrick - WWE Tag Team Championship - WWE Judgment Day 2006


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*CM Punk VS The Shield* _(WWE TLC 2013)_

Fun match. A few of Punk's moves in this looked pretty fake though. This is well into the time where you could tell he was hurting and in pain during his matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I always find myself rooting against HARASHIMA in every defense & it makes for the best bunch of excitement. Who can take down the constant top dog? That ol chestnut. Answer is: if you don't get hit by his discus lariat of DOOM, you might have a better chance. Another top match from DDT this year.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Alexander Bagwell and Erik Watts vs. Hollywood Blondes ~ Superbrawl 93


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn good tag team match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Undertaker vs. Ric Flair *~ Wrestlemania X8
*
***1/2 - ***3/4

I feel it's kinda an underrated match; most seem to only give it ***

Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio ~* SummerSlam 2002*

***3/4 - ****

One of the best, if not THE best opener in 'E history.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels - WWE Raw 2/16/2004


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Shield vs. Evolution - Extreme Rules 2014 :banderas


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

The Young Bucks vs. reDRagon Raising The Bar: Night Two


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Kaz Hayashi vs Shuji Kondo: Wrestle-1 Title Tournament Night 1 (9/22/14) ***1/2-3/4

This is like the 3rd Wrestle-1 match I've seen that wasn't from the TNA show(Syuri kicking some bitch's head off, Muta/Sanada w/that awkward as fuck post match, Thanks TNA).

Solid work here with some nice sequences. Mah boy Hayashi putting in dat work :banderas

Was hoping for Hayashi to move on, but this was still fine. Might have to run down this tournament a bit and see what's going on.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Today marks the 17th anniversary of Pillman's death, so I watched his two matches against Jushin Liger. 

Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger (WCW SuperBrawl II - 2/29/1992)
Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger (WCW Nitro - 9/4/1995)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Roddy Piper vs Hollywood Hogan (WCW Halloween Havoc 1997)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

17 years ago today, the GOAT WWF/E match took place, so I watched it in honor of it's anniversary:

*In Your House 18: Badd Blood

Hell in the Cell*

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker

:mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Reborn: Stage 1 4/23/2004


----------



## Jack of Hearts (Feb 16, 2012)

Slater Gator Vs. Los Matadores

*****

What a clinic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan - WWE Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Triple H (c) vs. Cactus Jack - Street Fight - WWF Championship - WWF Royal Rumble 2000

One of my all-time favorite matches (Y)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH Death Before Dishonor X; Anything Goes Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Rhino

Eh, it was ok.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker - WWE Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Brothers of Destruction vs. Steve Austin and Triple H - _Backlash 2001_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE No Mercy 2006 - Chris Benoit vs. William Regal


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH Boiling Point; Anything Goes Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Kingston

Solid match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kenny Omega, Chuck Taylor & Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole, Nick Jackson & Matt Jackson - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night 1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Young Bucks (c) vs The World's Cutest Tag Team - Guerrilla Warfare - PWG Tag Titles - PWG Eleven


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Starrcade 1996 - WCW Cruiserweight Championship vs. J-Crown Championship Unification Match: Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon (w/Sonny Oono)


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*WWE and WCW Tag Team Championship Unification Steel Cage Match*

Brothers of Destruction vs. DDP & Kanyon - _SummerSlam 2001_


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Undertaker (c) vs. Mankind - WWF Championship - WWF In Your House 14: Revenge of the Taker


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Adam Cole (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly - Knockout or Submission match - PWG World Championship - PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock n' Roll


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kevin Steen vs Drake Younger - PWG Is Your Body Ready?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit vs 2 Cold Scorpio (WCW Superbrawl 1993)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Young Bucks vs AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol - PWG Is Your Body Ready?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWF No Mercy 2000; No DQ*
The Rock vs. Kurt Angle

Love it.

xz4tte_10-22-00-the-rock-vs-kurt-angle-wwf-title-no-dq-match_sport


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole (c) vs Sami Calihan - 60 Minute Iron Man Match - PWG World Title - PWG Is Your Body Ready?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole (BAYBAY) - PWG Mystery Vortex II


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Smackdown 2006 - Battle Royal where angle won the belt. Not sure of the exact date, just came across it on YouTube.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese - PWG TEN


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWF Fully Loaded 2000*
The Rock vs. Chris Benoit

Shame this match will never be seen on WWE TV again. Great match.

xz5063_the-rock-vs-chris-benoit-fully-loaded-2000-wwf-championship_sport


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ric Flair (c) vs. Terry Funk - NWA World Heavyweight Championship - Great American Bash 1989


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Rock Vs Triple H I Quit Match, Jan 99.

Some of the trash talking :banderas

Rock getting in almost no offense :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Triple H vs Chris Jericho (WWF Fully Loaded 2000) (Last Man Standing)*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, & Kane vs The Shield- WWE Smackdown 6/14/13


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick - PWG TEN


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TJ Perkins vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG TEN


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*TNA Bound For Glory 2014*
Minoru Tanaka vs. Manik

Solid match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Johnny Gargano vs Willie Mack - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2013


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena & Shawn Michaels vs. Batista & Undertaker - No Way Out '07


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Candice LeRae, AR Fox & Rich Swann - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2013: Night 2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

TNA Victory Road 2011 - Sting vs Jeff Hardy. Just for the lulz.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Doesn't require much 'watching'. :kappa


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio ~ Payback 13 *

- been in a rut wrestling wise and irl, so decided to put something GREAT on, and boy it didnt disappoint. This match is AMAZING, and it went up from me already thinking the world of it before, Becoming an all-time favorite. Only Punk/lesnar was better than this from wwe 2013


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ACH vs Kevin Steen - PWG Matt Rushmore


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Young Bucks (c) vs The Worlds Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae) - PWG World Tag Titles - PWG Matt Rushmore


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH World Championship - Three Way Elimination Match*

Jerry Lynn(c) vs Austin Aries vs Tyler Black - _ROH: Manhattan Mayhem III_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG World Title - PWG Matt Rushmore


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This was better than the All Asia Championship match a few months ago w/Ishii in the mix over Takao. A surprise in that regard. Not surprised to see this be a very swell match. Irie & Akito _need_ a singles match on TV.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Goldust vs Shawn Micheals


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness - Glory By Honor V Night II


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio *~ Wrestlemania 21*

***3/4

Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho *~ Judgment Day 2000*

***3/4 - ****

The Undertaker & Steve Austin vs. The Rock & Owen Hart *~ Raw (August 3rd 1998)
*
***1/2


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

2 Cold Scorpio (c) vs. Sabu - ECW World Television Championship - ECW Cyberslam 1996


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ric Flair (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat - NWA World Heavyweight Championship - Boogie Jam 3/17/1984


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Jerry Lawler vs. Kevin Steen - Wrestling Under the Stars III


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd - WWE NXT 16/10/2014


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWE No Way Out 2003*
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Eric Bischoff

LOL Jim Ross at his finest.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Goldust vs Ahmed Johnson - KotR 96


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ric Flair vs. Magnum T.A. - $1,000 Challenge Match - NWA World Championship Wrestling 6/15/1985


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cesaro vs Sami Zayn - NXT Arrival


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle @ No Way Out '06. One of the underrated classics, IMO.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ric Flair (c) vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage - WWF Championship - Wrestlemania VIII


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NOAH 10.07.2004 - Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chuck Taylor vs Shynron - _Chikara: Diamonds Are Forever_

Shynron is on the right side of being a nutty high flyer. Spontaneous and kind of baffling w/his agility. Fun stuff.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PWG All-Star Weekend X Night One - Mount Rushmore vs. Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox

That finishing stretch :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Mount Rushmore VS Low Moral Fiber* _(PWG BOLA 2014)_

Excellent stuff. Hilarious and exciting.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs. Diesel - Royal Rumble 1995*

- good lord at the overbooking of this match. three different run ins, two restarts and at one point Bret hit Diesel with a chair and the ref did nothing about it. to top it off, this all ended in a draw because the referee couldn't handle it. 

1995 WWF looks promising to say the least.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*American Dragon vs Low Ki (ROH Round Robin Challenge 2002)*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PWG All-Star Weekend X Night Two - ACH vs. Chris Hero


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ricky Steamboat vs. "Cowboy" Bob Orton - Capital Centre 7/20/1985


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Meng vs Lex Luger - _WCW: Halloween Havoc 1995_

blurgh. and a lazier, comical finish that puts some tag team match DQ's in current WWE to shame.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson* - _NOAH (02/12/2006)_

Not being familiar with KENTA's work prior to joining WWE, and the fact that I'm still waiting for RAW to download, I thought I'd give this a watch. This bout is just incredible from the outset, from the slow technical mat-based wrestling in the beginning stretch of the match, to the destructive trade of forearms and European uppercuts, to the aerial attack both competitors sustained, just fantastic to watch. I thoroughly enjoyed Danielson's work on KENTA's arm early on and the subsequent cattle mutilation submission attempts towards the end. 

A pure wrestling spectacle paced perfectly throughout.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PWG DDT4 2014 - Best Friends vs. Cole Steen Cole


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Undertaker vs Mankind (WWF King of the Ring 1996)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs. Chris Benoit - 3/6/99 Thunder*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PWG Mystery Vortex II - Anthony Nese vs. Roderick Strong


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Raws Main Event.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Jr. (c) vs. Dean Malenko - WCW Cruiserweight Championship - Clash of the Champions XXXIII


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH World Championship*

CM Punk(c) vs James Gibson - _ROH: Fate of an Angel_

:sodone

Among plenty of other comments. Territory vibes are off the charts. Always will adore the match. (and the entire event)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs Mankind WWF Mind Games


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Brian Pillman vs. Alex Wright ~ Great American Bash 95*
(Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson - Glory By Honor IV*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*

Ric Flair(c) vs Scott Steiner - _WCW: Clash of the Champions - Dixie Dynamite_


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ wow actually just watched the same match :lol eery


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Chris Benoit vs. Edge - WWE Smackdown 10/31/2002


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - This Means War*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brian Cage vs Tony Nese - PWG All Star Weekend X: Night 1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:

Was excited at the match on paper. Absolutely chuffed to know it ruled the world. Vintage Heavyweight style formula where they let it all hang out. Gosh, this was great.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs AR Fox, Ricochet & Rich Swann - PWG All Star Weekend X: Night 1


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PWG Eleven - Best Friends vs. Michael Elgin & Johnny Gargano


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Daniel Bryan VS Kane*_ (WWE Extreme Rules 2014)_

(Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - Vendetta*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*The Rock VS CM Punk* _(WWE Elimination Chamber 2013)_

A couple notes - 

This was somewhat overbooked (the ending).
Punk looked really strong here; he kicked out of a Rock Bottom and a People's Elbow. 

Somewhat enjoyable match, all in all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That match is slightly better than the Royal Rumble fiasco IMO.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chuck Taylor & TRENT? vs Brian Cage & Michael Elgin - PWG All Star Weekend X: Night 2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

KENTA vs Davey Richards ROH Supercard Of Honor IV


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett - PWG Mystery Vortex II


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF King of the Ring 1997)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

B-Boy, Willie Mack & Joey Ryan vs The RockNES Monsters & Peter Avalon - PWG Mystery Vortex II


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple H vs Cactus Jack (HIAC) (WWF No Way Out 2000)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong - PWG Mystery Vortex II


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Cesaro - WWE Intercontinental Championship - WWE Smackdown 10/24/2014


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole (c) vs Candice LeRae - PWG World Title - PWG Mystery Vortex II


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Hell in a Cell Match*

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose - _WWE: Hell in a Cell 2014_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH 2/16/07)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Damn, when did Hero get so fat?!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro ~ Hell in a Cell 2014


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Chris Hero VS Matt Sydal* _(PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2)_

Great match. Bout halfway thru Night 2 now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk - No DQ - WWE Summerslam 2013


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

RVD & Bubba Dudley vs Brock Lesnar & Eddie Guerrero - Raw 06/03/02


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kane vs Dave Taylor - _WWE: Smackdown 5/11/07_

Regal sells a clothesline from The Boogeyman during this and it's fabulous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards (ROH Best In The World 2011)*​


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

John Cena vs. Seth Rollins - WWE Raw 10/27/2014


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Over The Limit 2012)*






Do people still consider this at the ****3/4-***** range? Because it's a damn near perfect fucking match. There is one point where Punk looks like going for the 'Surfboard' on Bryan, but ends up stomping on Bryan's back, and Booker T says "I don't even know what to call this", Fucking wrestling is what it is.

And i love the part where Punk has Bryan in the figure four, and Bryan gets to the ropes, and the ref counts to 4, Punk breaks the hold, then goes "I have 'till 5", with a smile on his face (as this is what Bryan used to say back in ROH). 'Cattle Mutilation' would have been nice, but you can't have everything lol. forgot about the finish too, which was good to keep the story going.

Fucking glorious from start to finish, and one of the best matches in the company's history.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*AJPW 12/8/1984*
_Stan Hansen and Bruiser Brody vs. Dory Funk Jr. and Terry Funk_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Three Way Tables Match*

Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy vs Team 3D vs Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - _TNA: Impact 9/10/14_

Well, this was fun. Pleased it worked out considering it involved Davey Richards. That's probably guaranteed to never happen again. Hardys though, yay.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2014 - Day 1*
_Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fourth time is still a charm. :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AR Fox vs Rich Swann - PWG Sold our Soul for Rock 'n Roll


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2014 - Day 5*
_Alex Shelley & Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata & KUSHIDA vs. Alex Koslov & Kazuchika Okada & Rocky Romero & Shinsuke Nakamura_


----------



## HollyWood92 (Nov 6, 2014)

*WWF Half Time Heat* - *WWF Championship | Empty Arena Match*
*Mick Foley* *def.* The Rock *(c)*​


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Goldberg vs Triple H (WWE Survivor Series 2003)​*


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*WWE Monday Night RAW - (03/11/14)*_
Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins_


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

AJ Styles vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Death Before Dishonor XII


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Kenny Omega, Chuck Taylor, & Zack Sabre Jr. - _PWG: Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night One_

All this talent in one match. My excitement was high. Yet, thanks to the _(now)_ common standard that are PWG shenanigans, it was lame & I couldn't wait for it to end. I'm at the point of saying this company needs to fuck off. Everything tends to suck now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong - ROH Supercard of Honor *****1/2*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Diesel vs. Razor Ramon (SummerSlam 8/29/94)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro* _(WWE Hell in a Cell 2014)_

Love this match for a multitude of reasons. (Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin vs Dude Love (WWF Over the Edge 1998)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

X-Pac vs Bradshaw - _WWF: Insurrextion 2002_

Disappointing. This should have been better.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Jay Briscoe, Jay Lethal & reDRagon VS ACH, Adam Cole, Roderick Strong & Tommaso Ciampa* _(ROH Champions vs. All Stars 2014)_

Absolutely fucking awesome.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

DDP vs Scotty Riggs - Nitro '96

It happened.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Boston Street Fight) (ROH Death Before Dishonor V)*

:lenny

:lol at the crowd shouting "Hit the ref" at the chair standoff part.

-------------------------

*Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Ladder Match) (ROH Man Up 2007)*

'War' is very appropriate.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Shield vs. John Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus - WWE Elimination Chamber 2013


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH Death Before Dishonor VIII)* ****1/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust - No DQ Match - WWE Tag Team Championships - Raw 14.10.2013*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> The Shield vs. John Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus - WWE Elimination Chamber 2013


Ditto.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Pro Wrestling Wave #119: Ranmaru & Hibiscus Mii vs Kana & "Master of Imitation" Sakura Hirota(as Kana's former partner, Mio Shirai)





Five stars. Best tag match I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*WWE In Your House 5: Seasons Beatings*
_Bret Hart (c) vs. British Bulldog (WWF Championship Match)_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Eddie Guerrero vs Edge (No DQ) (SD 09/26/2003)*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Pro Wrestling NOAH 10/07/2004
GHC Heavyweight Championship
Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama

In the past I have found it really difficult to get in to the King's Road style of wrestling, but this was fucking phenomenal and more than enough reason for me to give it another shot. Five stars. A Plus. Ten out of ten. However you want to put it - Greatness.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler - WHC Payback 2013


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Davey Richards vs Michael Elgin - ROH World Championship - ROH Showdown In The Sun Night 2*

This was rated 5 stars? kay


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Son of Havoc & Ivelisse vs Chavo Guerrero Jr & Sexy Star - Lucha Underground 11/5/14.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Mick Foley vs Randy Orton Backlash 2004 - This has to be one of the best matches of all time. It´s for sure Ortons best match. Also, This is how you put over people.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (NXT Arrival)*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bret Hart (c) vs. Shawn Michaels - Iron Man match - WWF Championship - Wrestlemania XII


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Survivor Series 2013
The Shield and The Real Americans vs. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli (PWG BOLA 2011)*


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*WWE NXT - (13/11/2014)*
_Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Championship Match)_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs William Regal - Dutchess of Queensbury Rules Match - Backlash 2001

x24purm_william-regal-vs-chris-jericho-dutchess-of-quensbury-match-backlash-2001_sport


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

* Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels (No Mercy 2008)*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*SmackDown 2/4/14 - Cesaro vs. Randy Orton*

:cry the fuck happened?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*The Kingdom VS The Briscoe Brothers* _(ROH Wrestling 11/8/14)_

Oh shit, apparently there was a title match on ROHTV the week before this too. Gonna check that out next.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH vs Cactus Jack - Street Fight - Royal Rumble 2000


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ricochet vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW Dominion 2014)*

:lenny


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brock said:


> *Ricochet vs Kushida (NJPW Dominion 2014)*
> 
> :lenny


Do you mean Kota Ibushi and not KUSHIDA? If so then I watched that match a couple months back and it was phenomenal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Do you mean Kota Ibushi and not KUSHIDA? If so then I watched that match a couple months back and it was phenomenal.


Yeah lol, I was just about to edit my post.  

But Ricochet/Kushida from Super Juniors was great too.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

UWF 11/7/87
Western States Heritage Title
Barry Windham vs. Dick Murdoch

Phenomenal.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*WWF Royal Rumble (1996)*
_Bret Hart (c) vs. Undertaker (WWF Championship Match)_


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Cesaro - Triple Threat Elimination match - WWE Intercontinental Championship - WWE Smackdown 11/14/2014


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*HHH vs Chris Jericho (WWF Raw 04/17/2000)*

-------------

* Bret Hart vs Dynamite Kid (Sept 1985)*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn - NXT Xhampionship - WWE NXT 11/13/2014


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ACH vs Ricochet - PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT ArRival

The more I rewatch this, the more I love it. bama4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*TNA Tag Team Championship*

Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards(c) vs Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy vs Team 3D - _TNA: Impact 10/8/14_

...well I guess I had to see it eventually. People go crash. Not much else. Obviously bleh. Should have made it a drinking game.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Johnny Gargano, Cedric Alexander & Trevor Lee - PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*PWG Untitled II*
Biff Busick vs. Tomasso Ciampa

Okay, WMOTY. Not even a WMOTYC. WMOTY. Fuck.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. Chris Benoit *~ Smackdown (December 4th 2003)*

****1/4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Backlash 2009*

_Last Man Standing_

John Cena vs. Edge


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF Beware Of Dog 1996 - WWF Championship: Shawn Michaels vs. The British Bulldog (w/ Owen Hart, Diana Smith, & Clarence Mason)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shawn Michaels vs. Edge - WWE Royal Rumble 2005


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Buried Alive Match*

The Undertaker vs Mankind - _WWF: Buried Alive_

This fecking match :mark:

Literally has a whole sequence where both stab each other over and over w/a pen. Best feud ever.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF Survivor Series 1995 – No Disqualification match for the WWF Championship: Bret Hart vs. Diesel


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio vs The Miz* _(WWE TLC 2011)_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

_WWF Championship Match September 1992, Hershey, PA_

*"Macho Man" Randy Savage (c) vs. Ric Flair*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog @ WWE In Your House 5: Seasons Beatings



Cleavage said:


> WWF Beware Of Dog 1996 - WWF Championship: Shawn Michaels vs. The British Bulldog (w/ Owen Hart, Diana Smith, & Clarence Mason)


(Y)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WCW Bash at the Beach 1994 - WCW United States Championship: "Stunning" Steve Austin vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Mia Yim vs. Brittany (Santana Garrett) - *TNA One Night Only - Knockouts Knockdown II*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Legion of Doom vs Orient Express - _WWF: The Main Event 2/1/91_

funfunfunfun


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin vs Savio Vega (Caribbean Strap Match) (WWF IYH: Beware Of Dog)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Booker T vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. RVD vs. Shawn Michaels *~ Survivor Series 2002*

****1/2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs Owen Hart (WWF IYH: 6)*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF Survivor Series 2001*

Team WWF (The Rock, Chris Jericho, The Undertaker, Kane, and Big Show) vs. Team Alliance (Stone Cold Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, Rob Van Dam, Booker T, and Shane McMahon)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWE Survivor Series 2014*
John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Big Show, Ryback & Erick Rowan vs. Seth Rollins, Kane, Luke Harper, Rusev & Mark Henry

STING, BITCHES!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WCW Starrcade 1993 - WCW World Heavyweight Championship: Vader vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kane vs The Undertaker vs Steve Austin (WWF Smackdown 01/04/2001)*


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Tsukasa Fujimoto vs. Aoi Kizuki - Ice Ribbon "Yokohama Ribbon V", 11/24/14


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Mr. Perfect vs. Ric Flair - Loser Leaves the WWF match - WWF Raw 1/25/1993


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE Judgement Day 2009 - WWE Intercontinental Championship: Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Christian vs. RVD *~ Ladder Match ~ Raw (September 29th 2003)*

****


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins (Smackdown 06,06,14)

Amazing performance by Ziggs


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin/The Rock/The Undertaker vs Rikishi/Kane/Kurt Angle (WWF Smackdown 01/18/2001)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Toshiaki Kawada vs. Shinya Hashimoto* ~ AJPW (February 22nd 2004)*

***3/4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Steel Cage Match for the WWF Championship - June 25, 1988 - Madison Square Garden, New York City*

*"Macho Man" Randy Savage (c) vs. "Million Dollar Man" Ted Dibiase*

SofuckingGood.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bret Hart Vs Razor Ramon, WWF Royal Rumble 93


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Glory By Honor XII


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ric Flair (c) vs. Sting - NWA World Heavyweight Championship - Great American Bash 1990


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The silence & disappointment from the fans w/the finish. Shiiiit. Talk about a money program.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kane vs Kurt Angle (WWF Smackdown 01/25/2001)


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Chris Jericho vs. Juventud Guerrera (Nitro 04-06-98)

Juvi Juice!


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Alberto Del Rio vs. CM Punk *~ Survivor Series 2011*

***3/4


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ricky Steamboat vs. Jake Roberts - Boston Garden 8/9/1986


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Big Show vs Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit (WWF Raw 01/29/2001)*


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*WWF Monday Night RAW (06/02/1996)*
_Bret Hart (c) vs. Undertaker (WWF Championship Match)_


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Stone Cold/The Rock vs. The Undertaker/Kane (Raw 10/12/98)


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Hikaru Shida vs Tomoka Nakagawa - Oz Academy: Voyager (04/06/14)





That finish was :lenny


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

HHH vs Benoit vs Jericho vs Batista vs Randy Orton vs Edge in Elimination Chamber '05 New Year's Revolution


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Undertaker vs Issac Yankeem DDS on the WWE Network.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Vader vs. The Undertaker (RAW 07/13/1998)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Team Cena vs Team Authority* _(WWE Survivor Series 2014)_

Epic in just about every way. Sting's appearance still send chills down my spine.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Steve Austin/Triple H vs The Rock/Kurt Angle (Raw 01/05/2001)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Chris Jericho (c) vs. Shelton Benjamin - WWE Intercontinental Championship - WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro* _(WWE Hell in a Cell 2014)_

Still a really fun match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH: Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 | 4/24/10*

Tyler Black (c) vs. Chris Hero


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyson Kidd vs Sin Cara II - _WWE: Superstars 10/27/14_

why am I watching this crap? I should know, unless Titus O'Neil is around, Superstars is still a bust.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Kane/Undertaker Vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match RAW 2001)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico - PWG Giant-Size Annual #4*

Amazing match between 2 of the very best.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Time Splitters (c) vs. reDragon - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship - NJPW 11/8/2014


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole* _(ROH Final Battle 2014)_

Brutal stuff. Brutal and utterly awesome. Gonna rewatch ASAP.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF Championship*

Sycho Sid(c) vs Bret Hart - _WWF: It's Time_

This was good. Bret is so "old school brutal" w/his work that it's stellar. Sid could have actually acknowledged the back pain while Bret worked on it for so long, but it wasn't really THAT ignored to bring it down. Structually, this was > Sid vs Shawn from Survivor Series. Which was held together more by the story _(and hot atmosphere)_.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat ~ NWA Chi-Town Rumble 89

Matches like this are why I love pro wrestling (as geeky as it sounds)


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Jr v Billy Kidman - WCW Spring Stampede 1999

Really fun match. I loved WCW's cruiserweight division.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NWA United States Championship*

Barry Windham(c) vs Bam Bam Bigelow - _WCW: Starrcade 1988_

Feels like something this good is still unknown.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Tyler Black (ROH Take No Prisoners)

Great match here. One of Tyler's/Rollins' best ones. Probably a top-5 singles match for him.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

*WCW World Heavyweight Chwmpionship*

Ric Flair (c) vs Sting vs Diamond Dallas Paige vs Hollywood Hogan

Odd match. First time I had seen it, but it was weird. Some good work in it, but Hogan going out early seemed strange, dunno if it was a legit injury, and Macho Man's elbow drop on Flair seemed to have no real logic behind it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs. The Wyatt Family - WWE Survivor Series 2013


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Taengoo's Little Helper said:


> CM Punk and Daniel Bryan vs. The Wyatt Family - WWE Survivor Series 2013


Underrated tag match right there :clap


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*No Mercy 2001*
The Rock vs. Chris Jericho

Always hear about their great chemistry but I didnt think this was anything special at all. Good, not great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

PAUL INCE PIES said:


> *No Mercy 2001*
> The Rock vs. Chris Jericho
> 
> Always hear about their great chemistry but I didnt think this was anything special at all. Good, not great.


I do prefer their RR match tbh, but i need to rewatch NM to compare.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

*SHINE 23 - SHINE Title:* Mia Yim vs. Nevaeh (**3/4)

Not a blow-away match or anything, just some solid wrestling with a bit of a wonky finish.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair - WWE Bad Blood 2003


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob Backlund vs. Stan Hanson ~ 1981


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko - Slamboree 1998


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH Take No Prisoners: World Title Match 3/16/09 *

Nigel McGuiness(c) vs. Tyler Black

The full 5 for this affair. Absolute aces and phenomenal atmosphere. Crowd was completely behind Tyler and wanted to see him win the title very badly. One of the best matches I've ever seen. Great chemistry between these two.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Reseda Street Fight*
El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Speed of Sound)

Fun match, but damn Scott Lost SUCKS on commentary. :lmao



ShowStopper said:


> *ROH Take No Prisoners: World Title Match 3/16/09 *
> 
> Nigel McGuiness(c) vs. Tyler Black
> 
> The full 5 for this affair. Absolute aces and phenomenal atmosphere. Crowd was completely behind Tyler and wanted to see him win the title very badly. One of the best matches I've ever seen. Great chemistry between these two.


I just re-watched it like 2 days ago, and I thought it was great. One of Rollins' best matches, but I would probably give it "only" ****. Great match, anyways. You should check out Rollins' matches vs. Bryan & especially the New Horizons match, which I think is a top-3 match for Rollins when it comes to singles matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Reseda Street Fight*
> El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor (PWG Speed of Sound)
> 
> Fun match, but damn Scott Lost SUCKS on commentary. :lmao
> ...


I've seen all the Black/Danielson matches multiple times. I agree, they are great. I stick with the full 5 for this match, though. It's up there with his matches with Bryan, IMO.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Black vs Nigel from Take No Prisoners is better than at least two of the Danielson vs Black matches from 2008 for me. Danielson vs Black from Breakout vs Take No Prisoners is a toss up off the top of my head. Two completely different stories behind it for Black.

------------

Kevin Steen vs Trevor Lee - _PWG: ELEVEN_

Four matches in and this was the only one I didn't hate w/immense passion. Had fun w/it b/c it's Kevin Steen. Trevor Lee took a nice beating, although the jury is still out if he really matters outside of being a funny looking CAW w/great agility. I don't mind him, so I guess that's fine. Steen is Steen. On a day I watched his debut in WWE, it was ironic enough I see his farewell to PWG, where he did his thing for the past decade. My how time sure can be funny. Remember the debut match vs Generico like it was yesterday.

Scale: *FUN*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HAYLEY'S XMAS TWITTER NUDES said:


> Black vs Nigel from Take No Prisoners is better than at least two of the Danielson vs Black matches from 2008 for me. Danielson vs Black from Breakout vs Take No Prisoners is a toss up off the top of my head. Two completely different stories behind it for Black.


I think the New Horizons match is waaaay better than Black/Nigel. But damn, ROH in 2008 was pretty damn good. Bryan/Nigel from 6YA :zayn3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAYLEY'S XMAS TWITTER NUDES said:


> Black vs Nigel from Take No Prisoners is better than at least two of the Danielson vs Black matches from 2008 for me. Danielson vs Black from Breakout vs Take No Prisoners is a toss up off the top of my head. Two completely different stories behind it for Black.


Completely agree, man. As much as I love Black/Danielson in ROH, the Black/Nigel Take No Prisoners match is better, IMO, too. (Y)

--------------

Wrestle War 1989

Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> I think the New Horizons match is waaaay better than Black/Nigel. But damn, ROH in 2008 was pretty damn good. Bryan/Nigel from 6YA :zayn3


All I really remember about about New Horizons is the insane buckle bomb that broke the ring, so perhaps I could do w/seeing it again, but that being said, I happen to adore the first Nigel vs Black match on the year. ROH circa 2008, god damn. That's a contender for favorite year. Nigel vs Danielson possibly being the best match in ROH history; events like Respect is Earned II & The Tokyo Summit. :done



ShowStopper said:


> Completely agree, man. As much as I love Black/Danielson in ROH, the Black/Nigel Take No Prisoners match is better, IMO, too. (Y)


It was the story out of nowhere. Great stuff. And began the long standing "Black is the biggest babyface ever when vs Nigel, but still heel in every other scenario"..scenario. Which ruled.

----------

Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio - _WWE: Main Event 7/29/14_

Those "I miss Del Rio" thoughts are creeping up now. Match here is boss.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart *~ Wrestlemania X*

****3/4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH: Death Before Dishonor III | ROH World Title*

Austin Airies (c) vs. CM Punk


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Bryan Danielson (6th Anniversary Show)

:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3

I have watched this about 100 times and it just never gets old. Absolutely one of the greatest pro wrestling matches of all-time. ★★★★★

Watch it, if you haven't:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Taengoo's Little Helper said:


>


Glad to see you actually took the time to put that list I gave you to use. Surely Yasukawa's best match. Those 2 have the potential to be great and I hope there's a large platform for Joshi when they reach their primes.

-------------------------------------------

*TLC Match-* Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt

This is the type of match that makes you do 5 things: Love both of these guys, hate the crowd, like the match, despise wrestling and absolutely despise the fucktards who come up with the ending to this match. This is TNA level garbage with how they did that ending. NOBODY LOOKED GOOD OR BENEFITED FROM THAT PIECE OF SHIT ENDING. Not Ambrose because he electrocuted himself like a flaming dipshit, not Wyatt, not me for watching it, not anyone else who watched it, not the crowd, not the announcers, not the other workers on the show, not the Network, not the company. NOBODY. It's like when Sting lost a match on PPV by accidentally hitting the back of his fucking head on a chair doing his own finisher. IT WAS SHIT

This is probably the deepest point in my time watching wrestling(literally my entire life), where I'm thinking to myself, "Fuck this, I'm done. I don't care."


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Miss Kana's Christmas Party said:


> It's like when Sting lost a match on PPV by accidentally hitting the back of his fucking head on a chair doing his own finisher. IT WAS SHIT


I think I remember that being one of the Sting v Roode matches TNA always had from 2012-13 when they were struggling for a main event. Do you remember when that was?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Luke Harper (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler - Ladder match - WWE Intercontinental Championship - WWE TLC 2014


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Singles Match*
El Generico vs. Jushin Liger (PWG Kurt Russellreunion)

Fun match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I remember when the Other Wrestling section had a fit when I said I liked Generico vs Liger more than Aries vs Liger. That era when some didn't think Generico was worth a damn. I like how time proves things right. :generico

----------

*Soccer Riot Match*

Nigel McGuinness vs Colt Cabana - _ROH: Night of the Grudges II_

Really liked this. It manged to capture the proper blowoff momentum & the fun feel, which is kind of the ideal Cabana match in a nutshell. Always wondered what this gimmick implied and now I know. It's nothing more than an average anything goes match - or rather EVERYTHING IS LEGAL, to keep it esoteric - however the mentality of the two was to go at it like a pair of dirty & stiff hooligans. Colt plowing through Nigel w/everything he suffered throughout the feud was a brilliant start. Beat the piss out of him all over the arena. Looked great. ROH booking during their highest point was so ace. Whole damn promotion was. But not only was this a feud ender after months of build, they decided to chuck in a big championship match for the winner. Thus sustaining the emphasis on the grudge & their gold in one attempt. It's so effective, yet you almost feel like you'll never get anything that good in wrestling ever again at this rate. This match being awesome for the reasons I mentioned in the start are summed up by a spot involving a soccer ball. Nigel looks intent to kick it at Colt for some heat, he completely botches it by kicking it into the crowd. Colt immediately turns things around, gets the ball back & chucks it - hard - into Nigel's face & the crowd explodes. One of those moments where it happens on a whim & the stooging heel gets owned in the exact way you'd hope. Outstanding. The level of HATE in this was sustained well. Not too much, but not too little. It wasn't exactly a blood feud, more of boiling frustration to the point where Colt said "fuck off" to the pure/technical crap & just throw punches until you wreck the guy enough to get a victory. In ROH's truest nature, it was about respect & competition. A niche that wasn't lost at any point. Only tacted on by Colt's post-match promo. This company did so much right & it always comes off seamless. A real blast, right here.

Scale: *GREAT*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (Wrestlemania 25)*

Watched it via the Networks' 'Rewind' episode, first one i have seen of those.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog *~ IYH 5: Season's Beatings*

****3/4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*DDT Extreme Championship - Nobody Knows Rules Match*

Danshoku Dino(c) vs Akito - _DDT: 9/28/14_

Nobody knows. Unless you speak Japanese. Still, nobody even knows. And I loved it. :lmao

Scale: *IDKDDTFUN*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Nice scale


2014 Elimination Chamber Match for the WWEWHC 

(Y)


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Team Cena vs. Team Authority - WWE Survivor Series 2014

Haven't watched anything since, although I'm intending on getting around to watching the NXT special from last week tonight. As for the main product, there isn't really anything that I'm finding interesting at the moment, thus why I haven't watched in about a month.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville (NXT R-Evolution)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 23)*

I absolutely LOVE this match. My favorite puro match of 2013, and it's also a top-5 match for the year in general. (Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kurt Angle vs The Rock (WWF No Way Out 2001)


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

The Grappler vs. Bruiser Brody from 1986.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (The Indypendence Day 2008 Day 1: The Eve of Indypendence)*

Fun match!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*The Young Bucks vs ACH & Matt Sydal* _(ROH Wrestling 12/13/14)_

Fun lil' match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Diesel vs. Bret Hart *~ Survivor Series 1995*

***3/4 (Including the short post-match stuff)


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Diesel Vs Bret Hart at the 1995 Royal Rumble. Whata clusterfuck :lol, The ref said to continue the match 2 or 3 times could have done it one more time :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Bash 2009 - WWE Intercontinental Championship: Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (Mask vs. Title)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> Diesel Vs Bret Hart at the 1995 Royal Rumble. Whata clusterfuck :lol, The ref said to continue the match 2 or 3 times could have done it one more time :lmao


Haha yeah. Not to mention all the interference & etc. I haven't watched that match in a long time, and don't think I really want to again ha. As in my previous post in this thread, I watched their Survivor Series '95 match again yesterday, good match.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

nxt fatal 4 way

kidd vs zayn vs neville vs breeze

people talked about how great this match was so i decided to check it out

wow did it not disappoint :clap


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

KingCannabis said:


> Haha yeah. Not to mention all the interference & etc. I haven't watched that match in a long time, and don't think I really want to again ha. As in my previous post in this thread, I watched their Survivor Series '95 match again yesterday, good match.


I just started watching WWF from 1995, just have to finish the Royal Rumble now, long way to go till Survivor Series 

The way Bret was working on Diesels leg, I'm surprised he didn't tear a quad. :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

CIMA vs Masato Yoshino vs Naruki Doi vs BxB Hulk vs Jimmy Kanda vs Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin - (Steel Cage Survival 6 Way Match ~ Scapegoat Mascara contra Cabellera~) - Dragon Gate Dead or Alive

One of the most fun matches I have ever witnessed.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

No Way Out 2001
Two out of three falls
Austin vs. HHH

I love that match, one of my all time favorites


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (RAW 02/03/14)*

Such a great match. Most underrated of this year, for sure. (Y)


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels Vs. Chris Jericho (WrestleMania 19)


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cotton Bowl Extravaganza 1986
Abdullah the Butcher vs. Bruiser Brody

The grandma in the first row flipping her shit when Abby got the fork :duck


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Triple H Vs. Jeff Hardy Vs. Edge (Armageddon 2008)

Really good triple threat match. I love the spear onto the announcer's table


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Katsuyori Shibata *(G1 Climax 24 Day 1)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle (WWF Smackdown 03/15/2001)*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki* _(NJPW G1 Climax 24 Day 7)_

Great match. I'd give it 4.5 - 4.75 stars.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan - WWE Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Mizdow vs. The Usos (TLC 2014)

Love Sandow's suplex to himself in this match...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 24)*

One of the best matches of 2014. Can't wait for WK9 to see them go at it again. :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Absolute Andy vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - (wXw/CZW/BJW World Triangle League, Day 4 - 05.10.2014)*

Not really feeling WWE right about now so decided to watch some wXw. 

As always, the crowd was hot and ready for the main event, which ended up being a pretty solid about 20 minute match to end the final day of the WTL.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brie Bella vs Stephanie McMahon - WWE Summerslam 2014


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Ric Flair *~ Starrcade 1993*

****1/2

Always enjoy watching this match, one of my top favorites.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin vs The Rock (WWF Wrestlemania 17)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bobby Roode vs. Austin Aries (TNA Destination X 2012)*

Not as good as I remembered, but still a good match. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aries vs Roode was so bad when I relived it. Bummed b/c on the original watch I was so sucked up in it & thought it was great. S'ok, their matches on TV proved they can have good matches. Nothing wrong w/working better in sprints. 

At least that PPV has Styles vs Daniels. Which is STELLAR & something, on the original watch which is for the irony of the mention, I wasn't really into. Boy how things sure did a 180.

---------

*No Holds Barred Handicap Match*

Vince McMahon & Shane McMahon vs Shawn Michaels - WWE: Backlash 2006

I don't think even the most devoted Shawn Michaels fan likes this match more than me. 8*D But having some Religion zingers in the middle of a really fun brawl is kind of why I love pro wrestling. _"You know what, God? BRING IT"_ Crazy how much I miss this in today's world.

Scale: *FUNFUNFUN*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hirooki Goto (Power Struggle)*


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm doing the overnight shift at work and just watched Muhammad Hassan vs Shawn Michaels. (Where Hogan interrupts the beatdown)...

Reminds me how much I miss Hassan. He's kind of like (on a much smaller scale) Nirvana. Had a great run, but never gave people a chance to get sick of him. Lots of substance but unfortunately, not much longevity.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

St. Valentine's Day Massacre 1999
Austin vs. McMahon in the Cage

Vince is so great in that match :duck


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico & KENTA vs. Davey Richards & Nigel McGuinness (ROH Steel City Clash)*

Fun match.



HAYLEY'S XMAS TWITTER NUDES said:


> Aries vs Roode was so bad when I relived it. Bummed b/c on the original watch I was so sucked up in it & thought it was great. S'ok, their matches on TV proved they can have good matches. Nothing wrong w/working better in sprints.


I found my old 2012 MOTYC list and I had Aries/Roode ranked as a top-10 match of that year, and now I wouldn't probably even put it on my top-25. I didn't think it was bad, but just not as great as I remembered it being.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Tommy Dreamer vs The Tazmaniac, 1993

Totally forgot that Dreamer used to be fit, he looked like a total jobber though :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bret Hart Vs Fatu (WWF RAW March 1st 1993)


Bret's nose is fucked lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters (DOMINION)*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Drake Younger vs. Masashi Takeda - Light Tubes & Kenzans Death Match - (CZW/wXw 18+ Underground: Chapter 6 - 02.06.2013)*

Man, I miss Drake.  

Giving a shoutout to Ambrose after the match :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Triple H vs Jeff Hardy (WWF Smackdown 04/12/2001)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat (WWF Wrestlemania 3)*

Re-watching all the WWE matches I have rated *****. This match is no doubt a great match, but now I'd "only" give it ****1/2, after a re-watch.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Triple H Vs. Sheamus (WrestleMania 26)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs Fit Finlay (WCW Uncensored 1996)*


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli v. Akira Taue & Junji Izumida (NOAH 2/3/08)


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels, Goldberg _Vs._ Mark Henry, Randy Orton, Ric Flair *(RAW 10/13/2003)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon (WWF Wrestlemania 10)*

Still the greatest ladder match ever, IMO. *****.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko, & Perry Saturn vs Too Cool & Rikishi - _WWF: No Way Out 2000_

Most noticeable aspect of the match was WWF putting the chickenshit/wormy heel bits behind Malenko b/c he needed it in order to be worth a damn. Good move. He was fun in this cowering away anytime someone fresh was in the ring. Tags are just about the only environment for him. Match itself was real brisk & real fun. Too Cool did have themselves a nice string of matches circa 2000. Even on a show where the crowd was p. shit b/c general Attitude Era stuff, the unit had enough charisma & interest of the fans to will them to care. Liked this.

Scale: *GOOD*


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Edge _Vs._ Triple H _Vs._ Undertaker _Vs._ Jeff Hardy _Vs._ Big Show _Vs._ Vladimir Kozlov *(Elimination Chamber for the WWE Championship No Way Out 2009)*

Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Chris Benoit (c) vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels - World Heavyweight Championship - WWE Backlash 2004


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro vs Tyson Kidd* _(WWE Smackdown 11/14/14)_

Enjoy the Dolph Ziggler of then more than the Dolph Ziggler of now. This match is in sort of spotty but I still enjoy it. Ziggler's starting to get a little formulaic + gets very little offense in at all in his matches now and it's worrying. His matches are gradually deteriorating.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

John Cena (c) vs. Brock Lesnar - _WWE Summerslam 2014_

EAT.
SLEEP.
SUPLEX.
REPEAT.

:brock


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 24 Day 7)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Triple H & Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Kane & The Undertaker (WWF Backlash 2001)*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Wrestlemania 14
Steve Austin vs. Shawn Michaels

TYSON :bahgawd
TYSON :bahgawd
TYSON :bahgawd
RIGHT HAND :bahgawd
MICHAELS GOES DOWN :bahgawd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole (c) vs Sami Calihan - 60 min Iron Man match - PWG Title - PWG Is Your Body Ready


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW 10/24/04)*

Was in mood for some Bryan, and since tomorrow is a Wrestle Kingdom day, thought I'd watch this match.  Great stuff.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Captain Edd said:


> Wrestlemania 14
> Steve Austin vs. Shawn Michaels
> 
> TYSON :bahgawd
> ...


That match would have been so much better if it were Tyson Kidd as the special outside enforcer and not Mike Tyson. His juicy technique and perfect soft and fluffy circadian rhythm would make Austin versus Michaels all the more iconic a match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cactus Jack vs. Terry Funk - Barbed Wire Bunkhouse Match: IWA Japan Duel of the Wilds, Jan. 8, 1995


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CM Punk vs Roderick Strong - ROH 9/7/05

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/_jOFbz_C8xU


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Dolph Ziggler vs Zack Ryder* _(WWE Vengeance 2011)_

Some lol-worthy stuff here.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs Kassius Ohno - NXT 04.10.2013*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness...Glory By Honor VIII 9/26/09

I love watching this in conjunction with Wrestling Road Diaries. The crowd is fantastic, but I get them sad feels thinking of how Nigel never got his shot in WWE. Bryan post match interaction with the crowd is amazing. He has always been able to forge that amazing emotional bond with his fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Backlash 2004
*
Cactus Jack vs. Randy Orton


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Invasion Attack 2013)*

WK9 hype! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Four Way Elimination Match*

Robert Roode vs Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries vs Eric Young - _TNA: Impact 10/15/14_

Nothing special, but at the same time, acceptable & accomplished what it set out to achieve. All four felt like they were putting some effort into it. That's always nice. Truckloads more tolerable as a main event than the putrid Full Metal Mayhem which was on the previous week.

Scale: *DECENT*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory by Honor VIII)*

Haven't watched this one in a while. Great match. Bryan & Nigel are the best.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Antonio Cesaro vs William Regal - NXT 25.12.2013*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks 7/23/95*

_WWF Intercontinental Title_

Jeff Jarrett (c) vs. Shawn Michaels

Gets better every time you watch it. Literally. So good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Title Vs. Pure Title)...Weekend of Champions Night 2 4/29/06

This is the first match of their epic rivalry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> *WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks 7/23/95*
> 
> _WWF Intercontinental Title_
> 
> ...


That was on my birthday, so i ordered it. It is every bit as good as you say. Love that match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> *WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks 7/23/95*
> 
> _WWF Intercontinental Title_
> 
> ...


I'll probably give this a watch after I get through WK 9. Can't turn down a great HBK match.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman ~ Superbrawl 92

- might be the best cruiserweight/junior match I've ever seen, and a top 5-10 WCW, yes wcw match


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*

What a classic. This is a lock to be a top-10 match of this year.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

JBL vs. Big Show vs. Kurt Angle *~ Royal Rumble 2005*

***1/2


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9; IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada

JR marking out for Okada's dropkick alone does it for me. Amazing match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

* Steven Regal vs Shinya Hashimoto (New Japan 04/16/1995)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008 - Day 3)*

Such a technical war. Damn the German fans HATED Bryan :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Think I uploaded that for you and I still havn't watched it yet lol. Although everyone praises it to high heaven, so.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Brock said:


> Think I uploaded that for you and I still havn't watched it yet lol. Although everyone praises it to high heaven, so.


Yep you uploaded it some months ago. I have now watched it like 4 times and it's amazing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. CIMA (PWG DDT4 Night 1)*

Great match.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Tanahashi VS Okada - Wrestle Kingdom 9

Was my first adventure into a full NJPW event and it didn't disappoint, almost feel guilty that i have the intention of watching RAW on my DVR tonight instead of NJPW


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Steven Regal vs Arn Anderson (WCW Saturday Night 10/09/1993)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE Royal Rumble 2007 - Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship: Umaga vs. John Cena


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Cactus Jack vs. Vader *~ Halloween Havoc 1993*

**** - ****1/4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. John Cena (WWE Night of Champions 2012)*

Punk & Cena had such an amazing chemistry. Up there as the best WWE in ring chemistry of all-time. Just behind Taker & HBK and Austin & Bret.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels Ladder match from No Mercy. 

Fantastic match in a fantastic feud, love revisiting it.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*NJPW 9/23/14*
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs. AJ Styles & Doc Gallows

Decent tag.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Kane Vs. Edge Vs. Rey Mysterio Vs. Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship, TLC Match- WWE TLC 2010)

Great match, Edge was going really far taking bumps in this match...kinda wish he would have toned it down, since his injuries added up on him so much.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Steven Regal vs Sting (WCW Great American Bash 1996)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*NOAH 10/21/14*
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Colt Cabana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Buffalo Stampede)*

"It will be Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Boo-Boo!" :lol

Fun match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Steven Regal vs Psicosis (WCW Monday Nitro 12/16/1996)


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

WWF Royal Rumble match 1989

Quite enjoyable match. Some decent little spots and a rather unique way for the perennial "AHMAGAD how will they ever get someone heavy over the top rope?" question to be answered.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Dragon Gate Invasion)*

Better than their match at Buffalo Stampede.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Edge/Rey Mysterio vs Kurt Angle/Chris Benoit 2 out of 3 falls for the Tag Team Championship.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Glory By Honor IV)*

Pretty good match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (c) - Best In The World 2011

edit: that match was fucking kada


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi* _(NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)_

Boma ye!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

El Generico, Pac and Masato Yoshino vs Super Dragon, Kevin Steen, and Akira Tozawa - PWG Kurt Russelreunion 3.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DDT4 2013 Young Bucks vs Steen y El Generico :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 24)*

Can't wait for their IC Title match. :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Davey Richards (c) vs Chris Hero - PWG Seven


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 2012)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada *~ AJPW (July 24th 1995)
*
****1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2005)*

Continuing my little Nigel's Pure Championship reign re-watch project. This was an OK match. Never been a fan of BJ tho.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada ( G1 24 Day 1)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricochet vs AJ Styles - House of Glory 12/19/14

Fantastic match from start to finish.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Ricochet vs AJ Styles - House of Glory 12/19/14
> 
> Fantastic match from start to finish.


Just watched this. Good match! (Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart (WWF Survivor Series 1996)*

Classic match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs Minoru Suzuki | NJPW King of Pro Wrestling | 10.08.2012*

Must see. A modern classic!!!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*The Rock vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin ~ Wrestlemania 17 *


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Superstars 11/10/11)*

Really good teacher vs. student match. Best match in Superstars history? I think so.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Looking forward to getting to that when I resume my Regal watching. Never seen it tbh. 

I do have one between them from MCA in 2001 on my DM channel too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was thinking this morning about guys I wish Bryan could have wrestled,,so I dug this match out and watched it yet again. So brutal, with great reversals and an iconic finish. I give you the best match of their rivalry. From All Japan June 3,1994. Kawada vs Misawa.It still holds up 20years+ later now :clap.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

No Way Out 2005 - John Cena v Kurt Angle 

Pretty decent match. Cena was better back then for sure.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Vest In The World said:


> No Way Out 2005 - John Cena v Kurt Angle
> 
> Pretty decent match. Cena was better back then for sure.


If you havn't already seen it, you should check out their match at No Mercy 2003. Much better, still one of Cena's best matches, and is a big favorite of mine.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Mark Henry (WWE SmackDown 11/29/11)*

Oh man what an awesome TV match. I really would like to see Bryan & Henry have more matches in the future. Imagine a heel Henry vs. babyface Bryan feud kada


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Brock said:


> If you havn't already seen it, you should check out their match at No Mercy 2003. Much better, still one of Cena's best matches, and is a big favorite of mine.


I will do just that, cheers. I'm currently working through a lot of Cena's early stuff since he debuted at a time when I had stopped watching wrestling, so I'll add that one to my list. Cheers


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ditto with TJQ. Jesus Christ was the audio shit though. Probably due to the version I dl'ed. 



NastyYaffa said:


> *William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Superstars 11/10/11)*
> 
> Really good teacher vs. student match. Best match in Superstars history? I think so.


Speaking of good Superstars matches, I recommend you give Ziggler vs Chris Masters on Superstars 5/13/10 a watch. I did so yesterday & it's quite the fun match.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs. Steven Regal ~ Worldwide 4/30/94*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (FCW 06/11/11)*

After watching his match vs. Bryan, I decided to check out Regal's first match vs. Ambrose. Awesome match, and I actually think that this is the best singles match of Ambrose, that I've seen. I really miss "this" Ambrose.



Superkick said:


> Speaking of good Superstars matches, I recommend you give Ziggler vs Chris Masters on Superstars 5/13/10 a watch. I did so yesterday & it's quite the fun match.


Gotta check that one out. Don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The Bryan/Regal match was nothing really that special from what I remember. I thought both could of had a WAY better match tbh. The ziggler superstar's match and Ambrose match are far better .


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs. Dean Ambrose (FCW 07/15/12)*

Another great match between Regal & Ambrose.



Renee said:


> The Bryan/Regal match was nothing really that special from what I remember. I thought both could of had a WAY better match tbh. The ziggler superstar's match and Ambrose match are far better .


I really liked the Regal/Bryan match. I thought it was pretty great, but yes I agree that they could've had a better match there, for sure. But it was great for what it was. And it is the best Superstars match that I've seen so far, but I haven't seen the Masters vs. Ziggler match yet. Gotta change that soon.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BxB Hulk (c) vs Akira Tozawa - Dragon Gate: The Gate of Destiny 2014

Great match, I'd say a **** is fitting.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Dolph Ziggler vs. Chris Masters (WWE Superstars 05/13/10)*

Superkick was right, this was a fun match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs American Dragon (MCW 05/05/2001)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Joe vs. Kobashi)*

Decent match. Nigel's heel work was great, as usual.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Showdown in Motown)*

Fun match. Claudio looked pretty impressive. Also :lol @ Nigel being like "what the fuck is this?" when CC has a little HEEEY!-fest with the crowd. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Showdown in Motown)*
> 
> Fun match. Claudio looked pretty impressive. Also :lol @ Nigel being like "what the fuck is this?" when CC has a little HEEEY!-fest with the crowd. :lmao


that was a great moment! :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome. Too lazy to write much else, but glad the rematch managed to live up next to the first from August. reDRagon clicks within New Japan. It fits so much better than they do in ROH. Less random BS and more timely areas to keep the fans engaged. Myself included. Splitters are obviously totally ace like usual. KUSH had himself a heck of a year.

Scale: *GREAT*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Final Battle 2005)*

Awesome match between these 2 again. Nigel's heel work was great as usual.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Johnny Gargano© vs Shane Strickland – EVOLVE 36

Great opener, hopefully the rest of this show delivers as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Tony Mamaluke (ROH Hell Freezes Over)*

Pretty meh match here. Glad it was kept short.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Mr.Perfect *~ Raw (January 25th 1993)*

****


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries (ROH Unscripted II)*

Great match here. Definitely not as good as their match @ Rising Above 07, but still a great match. (Y)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NOAH 07.11.2014 - Colt Cabana vs Takeshi Morishima

working my way through the NOAH backlog

Colts entrance :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE Main Event 03/04/14)*

Great match here. I'd say that this is a top-5 singles match ever for Kane.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricochet vs Drew Galloway (c) - EVOLVE 37

Awesome match, I'd say ***3/4.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Lee vs. Bayley (NXT 08/21/13)*

Decent match.



TJQ said:


> Ricochet vs Drew Galloway (c) - EVOLVE 37
> 
> Awesome match, I'd say ***3/4.


Did you check out Drew's match vs. Roddy from EVOLVE 36? I watched it earlier and thought it was great. Recommended.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *AJ Lee vs. Bayley (NXT 08/21/13)*
> 
> Decent match.
> 
> ...


I sure did, Roddy had a great weekend there. His match with Timothy Thatcher was fucking awesome as well. Listening to his lil promo before his match with Thatcher was a riot.

Shame what happened to AR Fox at 37, though, seems like he's always getting injured :shaq


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Best in the World)*

One of Nigel's best title defenses, and the best match these 2 had against each other. (Y)



TJQ said:


> I sure did, Roddy had a great weekend there. His match with Timothy Thatcher was fucking awesome as well. Listening to his lil promo before his match with Thatcher was a riot.


Gotta check that Roddy vs. Thatcher match out. I watched Ricochet vs. Thatcher and that was a damn great match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

El Generico vs PAC - PWG Allstar Weekend 4

Gotta finish up my Many Adventures of El Generico DVD before the last bunch I ordered arrive, which will hopefully be any day now.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader _vs._ Kenta Kobashi *~ AJPW (January 15th 1999)*

****1/2


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Angle/Michaels Vengeance 2005.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Bobby Roode (c) vs. Bobby Lashley III - TNA Impact (07/01/2015)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just watched Bryan Danielson vs Jon Moxley from DGUSA Way of the Ronin 2010. It's a gem and I just love it. If you havent seen it, remedy the situation immediately.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did upload that match a while ago if anyone needs it too:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-media/1413682-bryan-danielson-vs-jon-moxley-dgusa-way-ronin.html


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon vs Bobby Quance - GSCW 12/14/02

About to marathon the fuck out of this Super Dragon DVD.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*The Young Bucks vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong (PWG DDT4 2009)*

Bryan & Roddy beating the absolute SHIT out of The Young Bucks. This was a fuckin awesome tag match!



IDONTSHIV said:


> I just watched Bryan Danielson vs Jon Moxley from DGUSA Way of the Ronin 2010. It's a gem and I just love it. If you havent seen it, remedy the situation immediately.


Probably my favorite singles match of Ambrose. A damn good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *The Young Bucks vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong (PWG DDT4 2009)*
> 
> Bryan & Roddy beating the absolute SHIT out of The Young Bucks. This was a fuckin awesome tag match!
> 
> ...



I love Roderick and Bryan just destroying the Bucks. They look like the baddest mofos ever and the beating is brutal. PWG kicks so much ass.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Toshiaki Kawada vs Stan Hansen (All Japan 02/28/1993)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit vs. William Regal (WWE Velocity 10/02/05)*

Best match in Velocity history.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost - PWG Tango & Cash Invitational Night 2 1/25/04



IDONTSHIV said:


> PWG kicks so much ass.


You're certainly not wrong.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Super Dragon & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost - PWG Tango & Cash Invitational Night 2 1/25/04
> 
> 
> 
> You're certainly not wrong.


I should upload this. I have it on my laptop.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I should upload this. I have it on my laptop.


 This is the match TJQ referenced:Super Dragon & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost - PWG Tango & Cash Invitational Night 2 1/25/04


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bryan Danielson _vs._ Claudio Castagnoli *~ ROH (Northern Navigation 2008)*

****1/2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan* _(WWE Over the Limit 2012)_

Tremendous match. These two more than rule.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Weekend of Champions)*

Good match. Nigel vs. Bryan next! :mark:


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Lethal Lockdown 2007.

Terrible, except for a few spots.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit vs 2 Cold Scorpio (WCW Superbrawl)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*PWG World Championship*

Bryan Danielson(c) vs El Generico - _PWG: European Vacation II: Germany_

Generico is injured, they still make the most out of the situation by having a great, simplistic 14 minute match. Not hard to do when you're these two. Danielson being able to morph into a jerk & Generico can even rise above him; nobody is a better babyface my stars. It's awesome how much this ruled. 

Scale: *GREAT*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 01/14/15)*

GREAT match. These 2 have such a great chemistry w/ each other.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> *PWG World Championship*
> 
> Bryan Danielson(c) vs El Generico - _PWG: European Vacation II: Germany_
> 
> ...


I loved that match. What do you think about their match @ Giant Sized Annual #4 ? I think that one is a classic, and a top-3 match in PWG history.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I loved that match. What do you think about their match @ Giant Sized Annual #4 ? I think that one is a classic, and a top-3 match in PWG history.


I actually just watched that match like 2 days ago while going through one of Genericos DVDs. Amazing match, not quite sure I'd say top 3 but it's for sure in the upper echelon.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

The Shield Vs. John Cena, Ryback, Sheamus (Elimination Chamber 2013)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Weekend of Champions)*

An absolute classic. And not even a top-3 Nigel vs. Bryan match. These 2 are the best.



TJQ said:


> I actually just watched that match like 2 days ago while going through one of Genericos DVDs. Amazing match, not quite sure I'd say top 3 but it's for sure in the upper echelon.


For me it's a top-3, without a doubt. Absolutely loved it. I thought it was almost a perfect match, TBH. My top-3 PWG matches would have to be:

1. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Steen Wolf)
2. Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (Giant Sized Annual #4 )
3. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (Guerre Sans Frontieres)
:bryan2:generico <- Kings.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Weekend of Champions)*
> 
> An absolute classic. And not even a top-3 Nigel vs. Bryan match. These 2 are the best.
> 
> ...


Wheres Future Shock vs Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers from Threemendous III at? unk3 Definitely a very respectable list, though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Souled Out 98*
Kevin Nash vs. The Giant


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Ring of Homicide)*

Enjoyed this a lot more than their match at Joe vs. Kobashi.



TJQ said:


> Wheres Future Shock vs Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers from Threemendous III at? unk3 Definitely a very respectable list, though.


I've always thought that the match is kinda overrated... :argh: Never was a big fan of it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver - PWG - The Musical 4/17/04



NastyYaffa said:


> I've always thought that the match is kinda overrated... :argh: Never was a big fan of it.


Damn, that's unfortunate. It's for sure in my top 3 PWG matches (from what I've seen so far). Can't say I've watched enough to make a definite list, but honestly I think as far as favorites go my entire top 3 might be tag matches LOL.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Conrad Kennedy III (ROH Throwdown)*

This was better than I remembered. Good match! (Y)



TJQ said:


> Super Dragon & Excalibur vs Chris Bosh & Quicksilver - PWG - The Musical 4/17/04
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's unfortunate. It's for sure in my top 3 PWG matches (from what I've seen so far). Can't say I've watched enough to make a definite list, but honestly I think as far as favorites go my entire top 3 might be tag matches LOL.


Well can't blame you there, PWG tags are always fun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

King of Trios 2009- all three nights.

I mark out huge for Team Uppercut (Bryan, Claudio, and Dave Taylor) The match they had against The Masters of a 1000 holds (Quack, Skayde and Johnny Saint) was great. Their match in the finals against FIST (Chuck Taylor,Gran Akuma,and Icarus) was good too, but I didnt like the ending.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)*

New Japan's AXS TV debut. Really enjoyed it. The commentary was good!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Raw - 7/10/1998*: Four Corners Tag Team Championship Match - The Rock and Owen Hart (replaced by D'Lo eventually) versus The New Age Outlaws versus Stone Cold Steve Austin and the Undertaker (C) versus Kane and Mankind.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)*
> 
> New Japan's AXS TV debut. Really enjoyed it. The commentary was good!


I was just getting ready too post this. The commentary was just perfect and was a stark contrast to what we are used to. I was already on board with New Japan on AXS, but this just confirmed my decision. Excellent debut and excellent match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> I loved that match. What do you think about their match @ Giant Sized Annual #4 ? I think that one is a classic, and a top-3 match in PWG history.


Always thought it was p. great too. Especially under the wacky circumstances that happened on the night - Danielson is PISSED, works a stellar match vs Necro, tag titles happen, new champs, Danielson is still PISSED, and then wins the gold. It's all so great yet it still breaks my heart b/c Generico's time as king of the mountain was over. :mj2

Not sure where I'd rank it though. Never really pondered a PWG wide best matches list. I really should now that I think about it. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole Iron Man from Is Your Body Ready? has massive potential to be a top three of all time level match. For one example.

--------

*GAORA TV Championship*

KENSO Suzuki(c) vs Ryuji Hijikata - _AJPW: New Year Wars 2015 Night Two 1/3/15_

The booking of this alone just made me have a lot of fun. Hijikata getting a shot at the occasional mid-card championship shows me the faith Akiyama has in the good roster. KENSO is honestly much more consistent than I ever thought possible - he's just a fun cat to watch - and w/the given intentions of properly executing belivable nearfalls, well, I was semi-on cloud nine while watching. I just really enjoy All Japan's product that the feeling rarely ever leaves me. Entertaining stuff. Nuff said.

Scale: *FUN*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NOAH 08.11.2014 - Takashi Sugiura vs Daisuke Sekimoto

*** 1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Homicide (ROH Chi-Town Struggle)*

Not a bad match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm a p. big fan of the Nigel vs Cide match, myself. Show also has a really good Strong vs Jacobs match. When it comes to some stuff lost behind KENTA vs Aries & Danielson vs Cabana, that is.

---------

*WWE Undisputed Championship*

The Undertaker(c) vs Triple H - _WWE: King of the Ring 2002_

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why did I watch this? AHHHHHHHHHHHH

Scale: *DUD*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Razor Ramon *~ Royal Rumble 1993*

***3/4

Really good match with good psychology & flow of moves. Underrated & seemingly forgotten about match!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Bret Hart vs. Diesel Steel Cage Match at In Your House 6...

Far to slow moving, but I enjoy anything with Bret in it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin vs The Undertaker (WWF Judgment Day 2001)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong PWG Seven 07-30-2010*

This match was Bryan's return to PWG following his firing for choking Justin Roberts. Roderick is a great opponent for him and the crowd chants are priceless. It provides a nice coda to Bryan's firing saga.

here's a link:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-danielsons-best-matches-15.html#post44119385


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Triple H/Steve Austin vs Chris Jericho/Chris Benoit (WWF Raw 05.21.2001)*

The one damn time I wanted Triple H to remain on screen. R.I.P Powertrip.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bret Vs Yokozuna Wrestlemania 9

DUD

Fuck Hogan


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (PWG Guerre Sans Frontiéres)*

Amazing match. Hero's 2nd best singles match.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. King Kong Bundy [Saturday Night's Main Event]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Randy Savage vs Jake Roberts Saturday Night's Main Event November 29,1986*.

This was fascinating at the time. Both were heels and that just didnt happen often in WWF. It was a collision of titans and I just re-watched it and marked out all over again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kenta Kobashi vs Steve Williams (All Japan 08/31/1993)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs. Chris Dickinson & Shanna (WSU Mutiny)*

Meh match. Just decided to check it out since Joey Ryan uploaded it for free.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 24 Day 7)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Death Before Dishonor IV)*

Well this was GREAT. One of Nigel's best title defenses.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio *~ Smackdown (March 18th 2004)*

****1/4 - ****1/2

Excellent match with great pace, flow & great submissions. Even a "Cattle Mutilation" appearance from Guerrero to Mysterio.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Survivor Series 2007)*

One of Orton's best matches.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. William Regal *~ No Mercy 2006*

****3/4

So close to being an absolutely perfect match, but the ending blows it. We have an intense great match with some excellent & painful submissions; yet the literal second Benoit gets the "Crossface" on, Regal taps...pfft. I don't care that it's only eleven minutes, it's worthy of what I rated it. One of the matches that I watch on a regular rotation every few months.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs. Chris Benoit (WWF RAW is WAR 08/14/00)*

Really fun, but short match. Enjoyed it. 



KingCannabis said:


> Chris Benoit vs. William Regal *~ No Mercy 2006*
> 
> ****3/4
> 
> So close to being an absolutely perfect match, but the ending blows it. We have an intense great match with some excellent & painful submissions; yet the literal second Benoit gets the "Crossface" on, Regal taps...pfft. I don't care that it's only eleven minutes, it's worthy of what I rated it. One of the matches that I watch on a regular rotation every few months.


I think Regal does it because he wants to be realistic. He knows he can't get out of it so better tap out as fast as he can.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs Randy Savage (Saturday Night's Main Event 11/28/1987)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Delirious (ROH Time to Man Up)*

Unified next :mark:


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena* ~ Backlash 2003*

***1/2 - ***3/4

To be honest, this is the first time I've seen this match. Somehow thru all these years & watching so many matches, this one slipped under my radar. Very solid match, with a much more enjoyable John Cena as opposed to 2005 until now John Cena. Good match with not much else to say about it. The ending was kinda awkward, as after Lesnar hits the F5, he like stalls for like ten seconds before going for the cover. I guess it's just the way he does it that makes it awkward.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Was watching some NJPW stuff and somehow I ended up stumbling upon this one:






^The comments in that clip are gold:



> This girl has more talent than Roman Reigns, Ryback and The Big Show combined.





> This was a better match than Wrestlemania XXX﻿





> Give Haruka abn NXT contract!﻿





> That awkward moment when a 9 year old girl can sell better than half the fuckin WWE roster


:lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 24 Day 4)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (Vendetta 11.5.2005 – ROH World Title Match)*

I am watching Danielson's title run in ROH. This match is not only a great match early in the run, but it is one of the better matches in ROH history,as I see it.

They had a super match just 7 days prior at *This Means War*, but *Vendetta* manages to top the incredible standard they had set for themselves.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Unified)*

The hype video. The crowd. The match itself. The World's Best Pure Wrestler vs. The Best Wrestler In The World. This match is just pure perfection. One of the best matches ever.

Best matches of Nigel's Pure Title reign:
vs. Bryan Danielson (Unified) - *****
vs. Bryan Danielson (Weekend of Champions) - ****1/2
vs. Austin Aries (Unscripted II) - ****
vs. Roderick Strong (Death Before Dishonor IV) - ****

Also, happy birthday Nigel McGuinness!
Kinda fitting that my Nigel's pure title reign project comes to an end on his birthday.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels & Triple H Vs. The Undertaker & Mankind (WWE RAW August 11th, 1997)

Those chair shots are still cringe worthy. I remember the WWE Magazine that came out a month later, had HBK holding that chair captioned... "Why Shawn, Why?"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Hirooki Goto (NJPW Power Struggle 2014)*

Stiff. You could say.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart (WWF SummerSlam 1994)*

Quite easily my favorite Steel Cage match of all-time. I also like this way more than their match at WM10.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart (WWF SummerSlam 1994)*
> 
> Quite easily my favorite Steel Cage match of all-time. I also like this way more than their match at WM10.


My only problem with that match is the only way you could win was to exit the cage, if I recall correctly. I still loved the match but wanted some killer near falls mixed in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show| Madison Sqaure Garden: Manhattan, NY| 1/23/89 (26 years ago tonight)*

The Rockers vs. The Brainbusters


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pacing is off the charts. They do it better than any other bozos in wrestling that try and cram a bunch of shit in. Hojo is brutalized to a point where her back is lucky to not need surgery. Sera's knees are absurd. Takahashi hot tags. Hojo's FIP resilience. Hojo's FUCKING ELBOW. Yeah, I love this stuff. And Hojo in general. kada

Scale: *GREAT*


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

No Way Out (2003): Jeff Hardy (L) vs Chris Jericho (W).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's Io's lunatic, smooth speedy offense vs the slow & steady demolition of Satomura's assault. While Io's string of success as champion as built her up incredible well - as both a top star & beloved face to her home promotion - the task of having to trump the vet still kind of put her behind the 8 ball. It honestly felt like Satomura's match to win. So w/that things got real; real fast. Io's offense is absurd & she's legit incredible to watch considering how confident she is to pull off 99% of her stuff w/o a hitch. There is no second guessing, there is no completely contrived notion. She's gonna bust something out wicked & fast, and she's gonna do it well. Satomura was Satomura. If you've seen her style, you know. She was contained & aggressive. Knew what she had to attempt to do to become the new champion. Death Valley Drivers on the floor. That kind of stuff. Bit of a shame the Death Valley Driver nearfall in the end got botched the first time. Fans still were into it, but it certainly would have sold that spot MUCH stronger. The ending sequence itself was a tiny bit too much too. Not in a real "it ruined it way" but so much so, that it even felt as if the fans weren't too sold by it. Io's incredible triple dead-lift roll through german suplexs only for a nearfall. Then the gorgeous moonsault. Another nearfall. Then the final straight-jacket suplex to win. If it would have stuck w/the trifecta series for the W, I think the surprise of the successful championship defense would have stuck out even better than it did. Despite all that, I really, really dug the hell of out this. Great use of story & great outings by both. Not the best Joshi match of 2014, but another damn awesome one. That's for sure.

Scale: *GREAT*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2013)*

Good match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon vs Joey Ryan: 60 Minute Iron Man Match - PWG Use Your Illusion IV

:wall:wall:wall


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels *~ Wrestlemania X*

****1/2

The more times I watch this match, the more I think it's overrated.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*TLC III (WWF Smackdown 05.24.2001)*


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWE No Mercy 2002; WWE Tag Team Championship*
Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle vs. Edge & Rey Mysterio

Classic.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs. Triple H (MCW TV 03/03/01)*

Fun match. Also w/ a small Bryan cameo there. I must admit that I marked for him & Angle being in the same ring.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

_*Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada*. - NJPW Cup 2013 Final._

Good stuff.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE SmackDown 08/05/11)*

Good little tv-match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon vs El Generico - wXw 3/20/05

ON TO DISC 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page - WCW World Heavyweight Championship - WCW Halloween Havoc 1998


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ECW Anarchy Rulz 1999 - Lance Storm (w/Dawn Marie) vs. Jerry Lynn


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Royal Rumble 2015 




StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page - WCW World Heavyweight Championship - WCW Halloween Havoc 1998



Thats the one that cut off right?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

^ Yup. It was a damn good match. Possibly Goldberg's greatest.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:eagle
Seriously. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Bad enough they immediately turn Act heel again(well, not BAD, but looking at how over she is, why even try?), bad enough we have another faction like we asked for it(we didn't, or at least I didn't b/c fuck factions), then this match happened. Never mind the actually 1-on-1 stuff was clunky at times, it quickly turned into a messy 68-way w/plenty of overbooking and unnecessary brawling that Just. Fucking. SUCKED. I know this leads to Hojo/Act again, and possibly Yoshiko/Act, but if what was happening here is what I just saw w/the faces, Yoshiko's group, and STARDOM's (loose) poverty Bullet Club cash-in, then fuck it.

God, I hate factions
*DUDs EVERYWHERE*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NOAH 06.12.2014 - Naomichi Marufuji vs Takashi Sugiura


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Bragging Rights 2010)*

Great match. 2nd best WWE match of whole 2010, imo.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Royal Rumble 2015 match.*

 I want the time spent watching it back.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Triple H _Vs._ The Undertaker _Vs._ The Rock (WWE RAW 06/14/99)

Such an amazing atmosphere back then...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE No Way Out 2012)*

Underrated match from Punk's amazing WWE Title Reign. It's my favorite WWE Championship reign ever and 3rd favorite title reign overall.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (WWE No Way Out 2012)*
> 
> Underrated match from Punk's amazing WWE Title Reign. It's my favorite WWE Championship reign ever and 3rd favorite title reign overall.


This is weird. I have watched the last 2 same matches as you. They will accuse us of being alt accounts.  I just think you know your stuff.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is weird. I have watched the last 2 same matches as you. They will accuse us of being alt accounts.  I just think you know your stuff.


First you are JamesK and now you're me? :O Next you will be revealed to be THANOS I bet!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> First you are JamesK and now you're me? :O Next you will be revealed to be THANOS I bet!


I am Thanos , and James K. The real shocker is when I am revealed to be Keepin' It Stylish where I have to constantly prop up and tear down Reigns to keep my identities a secret. :shocked:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8)*

**** Loved this.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kenta Kobashi vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH 08/01/05)*

MiSu working on the arm and laughing like a maniac :banderas



Brock said:


> *Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8)*
> 
> **** Loved this.


That match is so awesome. I love Shibata, he is just so much fun to watch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

After watching that, i was recommended to watch thier match at Dominion in 2013. Which ill do tomorrow.

The Shibata/Goto/Ishii/Honma combo's are some of my favourites to watch for that 'strong' style.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Royal rumble 2001


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW 08.04.2013)*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Roman Reigns vs Big Show Smackdown(1/29/15)*

A nice, solid match by these 2. Guys jumping for a Spear though is hilariously dumb, and Show's random Spear during the break was wasted. But they still worked hard, did a good job here, and Roman won some cheers by the end, so :bo

****1/4*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Lesnar/Rollins/Cena (RR 2015)*

:lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship*

Sami Zayn(c) vs Adrian Neville - _NXT: 12/12/14_

Unfortunately a touch overblown in consensus b/c of who is involved, but still p. good. Middle portion of the structure got lots compared to the rest of it as being timely on counters and knowing each other super well was left in the dust for an exchange of signature moves & numerous two counts that didn't need to be there. Other than Neville's mind-bending Frankensteiner. I swear that thing defied science. But yeah, the rest of the stuff played up was good. Zayn showed more edge that he needs in order to stay on top, he took it all from Neville and still proved that his time his now. Proper stuff. Nothing wrong w/a lesser TV version to follow the original epic w/the championship change.

Scale: *GOOD*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*

Watched this with the JR commentary, on a rewatch ill watch the Japanese one, even I can't understand it, I just prefer it.

I love JR, but i cant honestly say I really enjoyed him here tbh.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brock said:


> *Kota Ibushi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*
> 
> Watched this with the JR commentary, on a rewatch ill watch the Japanese one, even I can't understand it, I just prefer it.
> 
> I love JR, but i cant honestly say I really enjoyed him here tbh.


Yup, he was pretty shit throughout the PPV but it seems like most on here thoroughly enjoyed his commentary. Not sure what there was to enjoy besides the fact that it was JR because he really failed at selling the match or calling the action properly.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Yup, he was pretty shit throughout the PPV but it seems like most on here thoroughly enjoyed his commentary. Not sure what there was to enjoy besides the fact that it was JR because he really failed at selling the match or calling the action properly.


That was my main gripe tbh. Him not really calling alot if the action just really distracted me, although he did offer a nice little fact about Okada during the main event which was welcomed.

----------------------

*Kevin Steen vs Tyler Black (ROH Salvation 2010)*

****1/4 Cracking match.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*PWG BOLA '14: *Kenny Omega versus ACH

:lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE SummerSlam 2014)*

:brock


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Daniel Bryan vs Kane Casket Match from Smackdown*

Nothing amazing, but it was enjoyable for what it was (gimmick match main event on the b-show).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs Jack Evans (non title) TIME TO MAN UP 08/04/2006*

This match is one where Bryan enjoys a distinct size advantage over Jack Evans. Evans hits some fantastic highspots, but this match is about Bryan beating the shit out of him. I enjoyed it. Still working my way through Dragon's epic title run.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Bret Hart/Shawn Michaels Iron Man match at WrestleMania 12.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

JR on commentary for Wrestle Kingdom was great. Striker was the quicker of the two w/his words & that's why he would call the majority of the action. JR was the sell man. And he built up so much of the promotion for new fans w/top notch passion. His hype for Naito during his entrance, doing a stellar job during Okada vs Tanahashi the entire way - especially on going bonkers for Okada's dropkick - & putting of the strict inportance of MiSu vs Sakuraba & what it meant. He was on point. Selling the storylines & wrestlers > calling a bunch of moves. As that crummy opener shows.

---------------

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*

Sting vs Rick Steiner - _WCW: Great American Bash 1999_

WELCOME TO THE DOG POUND, STING.

Scale: *DUD*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*reDRagon vs The Young Bucks (ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 2014)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Davey Richards vs. KENTA (ROH Supercard of Honor IV)*

I am not really a fan of the guy, but Davey had one hell of a 2009. Great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Davey Richards vs. KENTA (ROH Supercard of Honor IV)*
> 
> I am not really a fan of the guy, but Davey had one hell of a 2009. Great match.


Fucking love that match. :mark: ROH's official Kenta set is a favorite of mine tbh.

-----------

*Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH Weekend Of Champions Night 2)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KENTA vs. Austin Aries (ROH Chi-Town Struggle)*

Another great match. I remember seeing this for the first time years ago, and I didn't like it for some reason back then. Now I loved the match. 



Brock said:


> Fucking love that match. :mark: ROH's official Kenta set is a favorite of mine tbh.


That whole DVD is absolutely fantastic. Just full of great matches.

KENTA had so much more great matches in ROH, than he did in NOAH. Such a shame that he never became the ROH World Champ. I think his reign could've been pretty damn good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*British Bulldog vs Shawn Michaels in their match at In Your House Beware of Dog.*_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Low Ki vs. KENTA (ROH Final Battle 2005)*

5-star match right there, in my opinion. I love this so much.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sort of boggles my mind why KENTA was consistently good in ROH, but in NOAH, the exact opposite. Oh well. At least I can enjoy what he's done via his stints from 2006 - 2009. The Roderick Strong match is the lost gem of the bunch.

I just realized I don't have a match to add. Only wanted to enter the conversation. Super Bowl taking up all my time today. :evil


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Diesel/King Mabel. Raw 01/01/1996


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tyler Black vs. KENTA (ROH End of an Age)*

Good match, but little disappointing considering who were in it. Would love to see a re-match some day.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH Generation Now 2006)*

Finally continuing watching my Danielson vs McGuinness comp. 

EDIT:

*Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH Unified 2006)*

Europe vs Oasis
Best Pure Champion vs Best In The World
England baby!!

Near damn perfect, if not perfect. This is fucking wrestling.

:lenny


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Northern Navigation)*

Great match! One of Steen's best ones, I must say.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Survivor Series 2014


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Styles vs. Okada vs. Elgin (ROH NJPW War of the Worlds)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW WrestleWar 1990 2/25/90
*
Ric Flair (c) vs. Lex Luger


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Slow week for me. The last one was *Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins Raw 02/02/2015*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks - Guerrilla Warfare - PWG FEAR

Flawlessly executed chaos.

After much procrastination I'm finally done with the Super Dragon Destruction DVD :lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries - TNA Destination X 2012


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Prince Devitt vs PAC (NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 06.06.2012)*

Excellent. Highly recommended.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*WWF Tag Team Titles: Billy & Chuck vs The Hardy Boyz (WWF Smackdown 3/28/2002)*

Oh man, was this a time for wrestling. Rock faced Nash in the ME of this show, Steph was challenging for World Titles, the draft was 4 days after this show, and RICO. Anyway, this was a fun TV match. The Hardyz coming out in glow-in-the-dark gear was really cool, though Jeff was definitely on some shit when this happened, judging from the entrance. And hearing Billy and Chuck's theme again :trips9 I was jamming to that on my phone for the longest after that match.

**3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Over the Limit 2012)*

Still a great match and one of the best WWE matches of the past few years. A classic.

A couple of moves that occurred, such as when Punk looked to go for the 'Springboard' and Booker said "I don't even know what to call that".

Fucking wrestling Booker, wrestling.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kyle O'Reilly(c) vs Ricochet - PWG Black Cole Sun

:wall


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs Naruki Doi & Ricochet (Dragon Gate 07.21.2013)*

Out of my realm really, but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Shield vs Evolution- WWE Extreme Rules 2014


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong (PWG Black Cole Sun)*

Great match. Roddy is such an underrated wrestler.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF WrestleMania 13 - Bret "Hitman" Hart vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami - WWE NXT 2/4/2015


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Drew Galloway vs BT Gunn - ICW I am the Walrus

****. Crowd went full NXT during this one, which was a drop in quality from their earlier antics.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*PAC vs. Prince Devitt (NJPW Best of Super Jr. 2012)*

Getting ready for tonight's NXT special. Great match. (Y)

Let's see if they top this one tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - *Driven* - _6/23/07_

Been far too long since I watched this classic. Better than I remember. Great crowd, too.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Takeover Rival)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Sami Zayn (c) vs. Kevin Owens - NXT Championship - WWE NXT Takeover: Rival

Owens looking like a monster and Sami's selling :zayn3

Legit shook right now


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship*

Sami Zayn(c) vs Kevin Owens - _NXT: Takeover: Rival_

A concussion angle, seriously? So we're back to what Corey Graves did to Zayn last year. K. Here I thought the payoff - while supremely obviously - would have been much better. A disappointing end to an overall disappointing event.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ted DiBiase vs Roddy Piper - _WWF: MSG 4/22/91_

The finish was p. lame, but at least both sold it well. DiBiase will take the cheap ref stoppage & Piper was fuming. Even chucked Danny Davis out of the ring. Awesome. I know some of these MSG shows can not be as much fun as one would hope, but I really dug the majority of this event. _(Hogan vs Slaughter was fantastic, for one.)_ WWF '91 has been a complete blast up to this point.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW 08.04.2013)*

God damn love this match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sami Zayn (c) vs Kevin Owens - NXT Title - WWE NXT Takeover: Rival


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ted DiBiase vs Bret Hart - _WWF: Saturday Night's Main Event 4/15/91_

I kept saying "this should be good, this should be good". They got nearly 10 minutes. It was really quite good. I'm very pleased. Let the Bret singles run begin. And Ted kicking ass is :mark:


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Genichiro Tenryu *~ AJPW (June 5th 1989)*

*****

Always been one of my favorite puro matches. Classic.

Brock Lesnar vs. Eddie Guerrero *~ No Way Out 2004*

Somehow, this slipped below my radar for the last eleven years; cause I never saw this match until a couple days ago haha. Very good match & has now been added to my list of top favorite WWE matches.

****1/4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory By Honor V, Night 2)*

What an amazing match. Glory by Honor V N2 might have the best back to back matches in ROH history, with this & Bryan/KENTA.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns Tagteam Turmoil Smackdown 02/12/2015*

Much better than I expected. There is a fun dynamic between Bryan and Roman. If you loved American Dragon, watch this. Bryan brought back certain elements of that character and he was just so intense and stiff as hell throughout this match. Worth watching. (Y)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters vs ReDRagon (New beginning) *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness (ROH Epic Encounter II)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory By Honor V, Night 2)*
> 
> What an amazing match. Glory by Honor V N2 might have the best back to back matches in ROH history, with this & Bryan/KENTA.


Death Before Dishonor V Night One _(Morishima vs Claudio & Generico/Steen vs Briscoes)_ & Death Before Dishonor VIII _(KOW vs Briscoes & Black vs Richards)_ sticks out more to me. But I've lost interest in Nigel vs Marufuji over the years. I'd say the one-two punch of Unified has it beat too.

----------

*WWF Championship*

Bret Hart(c) vs The Undertaker - _WWF: Monday Night RAW #145 1/22/96_

Fun & hits some of the elements from their Royal Rumble match to keep it well contained. Ending chaos was entertaining and you kept getting those "edgy" glimpses of a more wild company that would soon become the norm in a little over a year. Slowly but surely it was working throughout the company. Started in the main event & worked its way down. Now that I ponder it, I'd say it began w/Goldust, to a degree. I'm trailing off on the match. Yeah, fun times. Bret was taking a licking night in & night out w/this championship reign.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens* _(NXT TakeOver: Rival)_

MOTN for me even though Balor vs Nevill was great too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rick Rude (c) vs Ricky Steamboat - WCW U.S. Title - WCW Superbrawl II


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit vs. Finlay (WWE Judgment Day 2006)*

So fucking good. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*

Ken Shamrock(c) vs Mankind - _WWF: Judgment Day 1998_

I was real excited for this on paper. It seemed so interesting w/the meshing of styles purely on what "could have been". Then it delivered completely. Mick is so tremendous. Shamrock looked like a machine throughout a lot of this; dude was p. darn good. Or at least I quite liked Shamrock during his tenure. Tend to give a lot of his matches an x factor, like he should have w/his background, & especially during 1998, that was needed. Happy to say I loved it. This show has some neat stuff on it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*SHINGO Vs. El Generico - Guerres Sans Frontieres PWG 09/04/2009*

Damn good match. Here's a link: http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO...-takagi//RK=0/RS=Z55pVXeVfrYIYfhXz9825E4UnhA-


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Cactus Jack vs. Vader (Full Unedited Version from Mick Foley DVD)/Vader/Harley Race Interview/Match Aftermath (WCW Saturday Night 04/17/1993)*

x2012gz

Watched this just now. Man those fucking shots by Vader.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tag Team Turmoil (Smackdown 02/12/2014)*

Bryan was superb again. Hope he continues the aggressive streak and keeps busting out those classic moves, suplexes and submissions.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (WWE Wrestlemania 20)*

Watching WWE Network. On a little Benoit binge. This match is such a classic. One of my favorites. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson & Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush 09.3.2009 CHIKARA*

Jigsaw and Quack are one of the all time great Chikara teams. Claudio and Bryan were reprising their Team Uppercut from King of Trios. This is a really incredible match. Cesaro is great working with smaller guys and this was Bryan's farewell to Chikara. This match doesnt disappoint in the slightest. Absolutely one of the greatest Chikara matches of all time. :clap


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^that match is smooth as silk. NOBODY ESCAPES THE ALLIGATOR CLUTCH. Danielson killing Jigsaw w/the forearms in the mount position too. Awesome.

---------

Royal Rumble Match - _WWE: Royal Rumble 2011_

Only saw this once prior & didn't like it. After this viewing, yeah, still don't. It's basically a match of two halves. First half has some fun stuff, then the second is just trash. Doesn't help that I really couldn't find any interest in WWE around this time. Not much about 2011 hooked me in, tbhayley. Punk, Henry & Cody Rhodes. That's about it.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat* ~ Chi-Town Rumble 1989*

****1/2 - ****3/4

Never saw this as a perfect five star match. It's still great of course, just not perfect.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roderick Strong & Bryan Danielson vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2009


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader vs Ric Flair (WCW Starrcade 1993)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW World Championship Wrestling | Febuary 22, 1992*

Sting, Dustin Rhodes, Steamboat, & Windham vs. Rick Rude, Larry Zbysko, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Finlay vs Chris Benoit- WWE Smackdown 5/5/06


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Aja Kong vs Meiko Satomura (SENDAI Girls: 2006.7.9)*





Best women's match I've seen from this whole millennium. This was too fucking good


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The absolutely sublime *Manami Toyota vs Toshiyo Yamada (Hair vs Hair) 08/15/92*

Manami is my favorite woman wrestler ever and this match is just one of many that people rated at or near 5 stars. I loved it and I still do over 22 years later.

The two also teamed up for an amazing series of tags against Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki. I recommend everything from this time period. Just great stuff, and way ahead of its time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs. Eddie Guerrero (WWE No Way Out 2004)*

11 years ago today. What a moment, and what a match! Miss Eddie.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Royal Rumble 1992


Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker ~ Royal Rumble 96


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^:lenny2

-------

Antonio Cesaro vs Sin Cara II - _WWE: Main Event 2/10/15_

This was bad. Gosh, Hunico/Incognito/Sin Cara II just go away. You can't even let Cesaro carry you to anything good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader & Barry Windham vs. Sting & Dustin Rhodes (WCW Saturday Night 01.30.1993)*

x2hces9


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho (WCW Fall Brawl 1997)*

One of my favorite Y2J matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aaron S. said:


> Best women's match I've seen from this whole millennium. This was too fucking good







imo


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Hulk Hogan Vs. Randy Orton (Summer Slam 2006)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bret Hart vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley - _WWF: Monday Night RAW #148 2/19/96_

Solid match. Been really in the mood for a lot of Bret matches. Shame his run in 1996 is almost to an end w/the dreadful Iron Man match upcoming & won't be back till his incredible match vs Austin. I'll have to get my fill from other years.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ Same :lol , 

Bret Hart vs. Hakusi ~ IYH 1


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

* Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (New beginning)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon vs CM Punk - PWG The Reason For The Season

:trips9


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader vs Dustin Rhodes (WCW Clash of the Champions 29)*

"This ain't no tea party"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*GHC Tag Team Championship*

Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls(c) vs Lance Archer & Davey-Boy Smith Jr. - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Nagoya 2/11/15_

On a rather dull "Great Voyage" event, at least the main event proved to be as good as it looked on paper. Despite the less than enthusiastic crowd, KES's monster domination transcended well & they have themselves another corker of an outing. 29 minutes of destruction. I've never seen Haste so drained after match. Not even when he was bleeding buckets vs Yano & Iizuka.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Sting (c) vs. Big Van Vader - WCW World Heavyweight Championship - The Great American Bash 1992


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ric Flair (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat - NWA World Heavyweight Championship - Chi-Town Rumble 1989

Watching this match never gets old. Wrestling at its finest. (Y)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader ~ CLASH of the Champions


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Last three matches itt = :CENA

----------

Randy Savage vs Doink - _WWF: Monday Night RAW #28 7/25/93_

Yeah, it did lack the full comeback Savage should have had in the end, but idc, THIS ACTUALLY GOT TO HAPPEN. Can't believe I never saw it _(or remembered it)_ until now.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Mankind - WWF Championship - WWF In Your House: Mind Games

Foley looking like a psychotic freak and Michaels looking like a tough SOB in this crazy fight. Good show, jolly good show :clap :clap :clap


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes - the one where Cody is fighting to keep his job. Crowd were really into it when Rhodes hits his finisher and gets the near 3 count.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Barry Windham vs Ric Flair (Battle of the Belts II)*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*NEVER Openweight Championship(Vacant): Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai 2015)*

All I got is :moyes1 Honma and Ishii fucking KILLED it. Kinda made up for Nakamura/Nagata being a bit disappointing.
Poor Makabe didn't even get to defend once. Influenza taking my 2 faves


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damn, Makabe got sick and had to vacate? FUCK. _(as you can tell, I didn't get around to watching today)_ But giving me another Honma vs Ishii match sure is brilliant for a replacement.

---------

*ECW World Championship - Three Way Dance*

Sabu(c) vs Terry Funk vs Shane Douglas - _ECW: Hardcore Heaven 1997_

SANDMAN RUN-IN. A lot of fun right here. Funk is the man.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Barry Windham (NWA 01/20/1987)*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Io Shirai vs Mio Shirai (M.I.O. Produce - 2/14/15)*

In short, this match was really good, but the beginning was really, really, awkward, then it got really, really stiff.

Though I liked the stalling in the beginning as it kinda adds to match, it dragged on. And they started doing stuff and it dragged on a bit, too. But then when the really stiff and awkward moments were out of the way, the match picked up and was really fun to watch. Mio Shirai announced her retirement on Monday b/c of neck injury(Io didn't know about either the injury or retirement). So watching this match, I was cringing a bit due to Mio getting dropped by 2 straight Germans, and then needing an ice pack afterwards. 

****1/2-3/4*

Mio shot down any chance of teaming w/Io again, which means no Triple Tails(w/QUEEN Kana) again, which means tons of disappointment :mj2
Mio had a good career, tho. I wish her nothing but the best.

Thank you, Mio :ti2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Big Van Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami (NJ 04/27/1988)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle (SummerSlam 2001)*

"YOU ARE GONNA BLEED FOR THE ALLIANCE, YOU ARE GONNA BLEED FOR STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN!"

:banderas What a match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Big Van Vader vs Tatsumi Fujinami (NJ 01/07/1991)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. Mark Henry (WWE RAW 04/02/12)*

So good. Henry's best match, I'd say.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

EDIT: Double post :|


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*NJPW G1 Climax 2013, Day 4
*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi

_Probably one of the few that preferred this to their Wrestlekingdom match, but not by much. Will be interested to see the dynamic between them change once Ibushi is properly established and isn't considered the "young, never say die upstart". _


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle (SummerSlam 2001)*
> 
> "YOU ARE GONNA BLEED FOR THE ALLIANCE, YOU ARE GONNA BLEED FOR STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN!"
> 
> :banderas What a match.


Greatest match in WWF/WWE history.

-----------

*WCW United States Championship - No DQ Match*

Chris Benoit(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page - _WCW: Road Wild 1999_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black (Tag Title Classic 4.18.2009 – ROH Tag Team Title Match)*










This is an incredible tag match that goes 45 minutes. It truly is one to see. :clap


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Black Tiger II vs. Wild Pegasus (NJPW Best of the Super Juniors 1996)*

Simply amazing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Big Van Vader vs Sting (WCW Great American Bash 1992)*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family - WWE Elimination Chamber 2014


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Destruction in Kobe 2014)*

This is honestly one of my favorite puro matches of all-time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Austin Aries vs Bobby Lashley - _TNA: Impact #540 9/19/14_

Aries does his work and makes another Lashley match p. swell. They mesh well w/each other. Ending spear spot was bad, but ah, at least the rest worked.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle at Royal Rumble 2003...One of the best matches Chris ever had.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma (New Beginning)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Brian Cage& The Young Bucks vs El Generico, Rick Knox, & Kevin Steen - PWG BOLA2012

I'm pretty fucking drunk righ tnow, but i enjoyed the fuckl out of that match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Berlyn vs Brad Armstrong - _WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999_

Russo's first WCW PPV he booked and it shows. Laughs everywhere. And I'm not even half way through.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW New Beginning in Sendai)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE SummerSlam 2003)*

Great match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WCW Clash of the Champions XII | U.S. Championship | 9/5/90

Lex Luger (c) vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NOT OFFICIAL BUT WHO REALLY KNOWS* *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*

Sting(c) vs Bill Goldberg - _WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999_

This show puts a lot of the "infamous" stuff from 2000 to shame. It really does. Madness.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *NOT OFFICIAL BUT WHO REALLY KNOWS* *WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> Sting(c) vs Bill Goldberg - _WCW: Halloween Havoc 1999_
> 
> This show puts a lot of the "infamous" stuff from 2000 to shame. It really does. Madness.


The Sting/Goldberg stuff in '99 was bullshit really. It could and should have been great IMO.

But i suppose you could say that for both Sting and Goldberg in '99 for the most part.

Sting/Hart not going as it should have, and most of what Goldie did, including his stupid injury.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Evolution vs Chris Benoit, Shelton Benjamin, Shawn Michaels & Mick Foley.

The only time all of the Evolution members had a match together if I'm not mistaken. :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brock said:


> The Sting/Goldberg stuff in '99 was bullshit really. It could and should have been great IMO.
> 
> But i suppose you could say that for both Sting and Goldberg in '99 for the most part.
> 
> Sting/Hart not going as it should have, and most of what Goldie did, including his stupid injury.


They never did get it right w/those two, as unfortunate as the fact is. I'd even say this three minute nothing match from Havoc had their awful match from Slamboree '99 trumped. It just never got off the ground for Goldberg vs Sting. :hayley2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WCW Uncensored 1998
WCW World Heavyweight Championship
Sting (c) vs. Scott Hall


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW Tag Team Championship*

The Giant (and Lex Luger) vs Kevin Nash & Scott Hall - _WCW: SuperBrawl 1997_

The Giant is kind of the only reason why I liked this. Paul THE GREAT Wight showed up in spades. What a p. top notch outing against the two Outsiders in this. Luger's run in ruled. A peak of the nWo angle. That's for sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *WCW Tag Team Championship*
> 
> The Giant (and Lex Luger) vs Kevin Nash & Scott Hall - _WCW: SuperBrawl 1997_
> 
> The Giant is kind of the only reason why I liked this. Paul THE GREAT Wight showed up in spades. What a p. top notch outing against the two Outsiders in this. Luger's run in ruled. A peak of the nWo angle. That's for sure.


Is that where Giant gets jackknifed? That was extremely cool when I first saw it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep. Indeed it is. Kind of amazing how it is lost on so many that Nash pulled it off - very well - one year before the infamous botch occurred.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (New Beginning)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*KO-D Tag Team Championship*

Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo(c) vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - _DDT: Saitama Super DDT 2/15/15_

Wouldn't say the sequences measured up to the level where they were in the blistering Korakuen six man building up to this event, however, a different & very expected story of the match played out to rock my world, nonetheless.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*ROH FINAL BATTLE 12/23/2006*

Bryan Danielson vs Homicide.

This is a historic match in the annals of ROH.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (NOAH 10/13/08)*

Had nothing to do, so decided to have a little KENTA/Bryan marathon.  Watched all 4 of their matches against each other.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*PWG GIANT SIZED ANNUAL #4 07/29/2007 BRYAN DANIELSON VS NECRO BUTCHER*

This match isnt Bryan's best technical match. It is one of the stiffest,most believable fights you'll see in pro wrestling.. This is worth seeing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE WrestleMania 22 - Hardcore Match: Mick Foley vs. Edge (w/Lita)


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Undertaker Vs. Triple H (WrestleMania 27)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Royal Rumble 1999
WWE Championship I Quit Match
Mankind (c) vs. The Rock


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ECW Tag Team Championship - Four Way Elimination Match*

Tracy Smothers & Little Guido(c) vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley vs Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs John Kronus & New Jack - _ECW: November To Remember 1997_

This match is :CENA


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Randy Savage* ~ Wrestlemania VIII*

****1/4

Always been one of my favorites. One of the matches I watch annually.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shawn Michaels Vs Jim Duggan Lumberjack match for the WWF Intercontinental title (WWF RAW May 10th 1993)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*

:banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship - Triple Threat Match*

Shelton Benjamin(c) vs Johnny Nitro vs Carlito - _WWE: Vengeance 2006_

Still as awful as ever. Why did I watch this again? That's what I get for checking in & watching whatever my brother had on.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sami Callihan vs. Fit Finlay (EVOLVE 9)*

FANTASTIC match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE WrestleMania 25 - The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestleWar 1991: WarGames |_* 2/24/91*_

Ric Flair, Barry Windham, Sid , and Larry Zybysko vs. Brian Pillman, Sting, and The Steiners

Still as awesome as ever.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tetsuya Naito, Yuji Nagata, & Satoshi Kojima vs Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, & YOSHI-HASHI - _NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/15_

Naito working those unfavorable fans in Bodymaker :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom II)*

Pretty good match here.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Young Bucks vs. ReDragon - _ROH 13th Anniversary Show_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada - _NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15_

Omega vs Dorada coming up soon. Probably set for Invasion Attack come April. Oh my science, I am pumped.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW Power Struggle 2013)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki (PWG All Star Weekend 6)*

Amazing match. Another classic by these 2 great wrestlers.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker vs. Vader *~ IYH 13: Final Four 1997*

****1/2

Only second time I've ever seen this match, and last time was long ago. Great match; and I definitely agree when Vince said Vader was MVP of this match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries (ROH Escape from New York)*

GREAT match. Aries & Joe have such a great chemistry.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Young Bucks & Kenny Omega vs Time Splitters & Mascara Dorada - _NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai 2/14/15_


Just watched this match as well. 

Was waiting for the Omega chainsaw spot but it didn't come. 

:batista3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The lucha of Dorada was too much for Omega to even get a chainsaw in on. 

Joe vs Aries from Escape From New York is ok. It's one of the few disappointments ROH had circa 2005, but that title is reserved for Joe vs Gibson from New Frontiers. Which not only isn't good, but is flat out awful. 

I can always use a run through my ROH collection. Always love to chat about it.

-------

*Barbed Wire Massacre*

Abyss vs Judas Mesias - _TNA: Against All Odds 2008_

PUT THE WOMEN AND CHILDREN TO BED :CENA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

* Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black (Death Before Dishonor VI 8.2.2008 - ROH World Title Match)*

Four of my favorites. Sapolsky was great at booking four ways that furthered storylines and this one did it as well. Claudo turned on Bryan, which drew tons of heat because this crowd was uber pro Danielson. Tyler was established as the next big thing in challenging THE MAN at the time, Nigel. Worth watching. (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Dominion 2013)*

Awesome match. Fucking love Shibata.












Hayley Seydoux said:


> Joe vs Aries from Escape From New York is ok. It's one of the few disappointments ROH had circa 2005, but that title is reserved for Joe vs Gibson from New Frontiers. Which not only isn't good, but is flat out awful.
> 
> I can always use a run through my ROH collection. Always love to chat about it.


I thought the match was great, tbh. Maybe it's because when I started watching it, I had really low expectations, but it rocked. So not a disappointment at all, for me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

God damn that headbutt :lmao

I thought about putting the Joe vs Aries match on soon to see it one more time. But I always walked away from it w/a sense of flatness. idk how many times I've seen it b/c it was one of the earliest shows I purchased, and yet I can never remember too many areas that stick out other than the muscle buster finish. _(considering I love both the World & Tag Championship matches from the same show & recall those vividly)_ I'd be pleased as punch if one more time could adjust things for me, though.

----------

*TNA X-Division Championship - Street Fight*

Brother Ray, Brother Devon, & Johnny Devine(c) vs Chris Sabin, Alex Shelley, Jay Lethal - _TNA: Against All Odds 2008_

Even w/the purpose "burial" of the Guns in half of this, it ends up being a fun, fairly well contained w/hate brawl. Lethal left it looking like a million bucks. TNA sure seemed like they loved having him only for he to fizzle out following each big push. That's too bad. Ever since he left TNA I can never enjoy anything he does. I'll go out and say I liked this though. On a show where a lot of matches run into each other & blend, this sticks out to being what they should have produced.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH Pure Championship*

Samoa Joe(c) vs Austin Aries - _ROH: Escape From New York_

Remains at the same level I've had it this whole time. Although, I'd wager it is a touch more entertaining than originally stated. The title of disappointment may be a tad OTT, but it's still not quite anything I'd dub "really good" or "great", and that's what I'd honestly would expect when these two collide. I try not to have expectations b/c of this, sometimes you can't fight it. Match is more style than substance at the end of the day. Not a whole bunch of usage among the pure rules. That was the most telling "low" point about the contest. Tt is both guys showing that they're def great wrestlers, no denying they can't go out and make the sport look easy from a view of their impressive move sets/technique. Engaged in some really stiff contact throughout. I liked Aries using the countout to his advantage for one sequence to get himself back into the swing of things following a face wash. Rope break near fall off of the 450 splash was well timed too. However, that just felt like a spot that could have happened in any match, rather than it was emphasized in the pure rules. Finish is a bit sudden. I do give them credit b/c something I never quite noticed happened: Aries attempted to reach his foot while being pinned in order to break the fall, but couldn't quite reach, thus ending the match. A nice little touch at the end. I do wish they would have implemented more, but I can't complain. 17 minutes & I was entertained, regardless of non-"grand" stature. Not the weakest match from these two. I'd say it meets in the middle.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Hayley and Kana (Y)


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels Vs. Mankind (RAW- August 11th 1997)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle *~ Wrestlemania XX
*
****1/2

Always a great match that is forgotten about it seems like.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Rising Above 2009)*

:| I remembered that this was great, but I didn't remember it was THAT great. This was absolutely amazing, and nearly perfect. Haven't watched it in a while, but I am glad I decided to re-watch it now. What a classic. Bryan & Nigel are just the best.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Mask vs Career Non-Sanctioned Fight Without Honor*

El Generico vs Kevin Steen - _ROH: Final Battle 2010_

About my 5th time seeing this & each time before I was always a fan, but never in love w/it like how I thought I would be. Welp, fifth time is the charm. So much so, that I'm willing to call this my favorite ROH match. Only seems fitting w/Generico out there. Although if I'm being honest, it is Steen's monster performance that only continues to put this above & beyond. He never looked any greater than he did on this night. Absolute magic. In a sea of blood & violence, of course. Feuds like this are what wrestling was built upon.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Just watched Savage beat Flair for the WCW title on Nitro in 96.

My boy Arn Anderson got caught slipping on that one. The episode before Hogan no-sold Anderson's spine buster and I just about threw my laptop out the window.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kanyon vs Chris Jericho - WCW Thunder October 22, 1998


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*

Rob Conway(c) vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan - _NJPW: The New Beginning in Sendai_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 2011 Finals)*

Damn great match, but it kinda ended just when it was starting to get really hot IMO.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Kota Ibushi - IWGP Intercontinental Championship - Wrestle Kingdom 9

After 2 months of putting this match off, I finally watched it. Great fucking match with great back and forth action (Y). Shinsuke being Shinsuke and Ibushi showing some aggression was great to see with hard, stiff shots being delivered. Nakamura's entrance was dope as hell :banderas What a God.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (NJPW Dominion 2012)*

:lenny


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Halloween Havoc 1994 - Flair vs. Hogan


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nakamura vs Ibushi - Wrestle Kingdom 9, I love watching that match over and over


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

WWE RAW - Reigns vs. Rollins & Orton


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show)*

Good stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show)*
> 
> Good stuff.


 Very good stuff! (Y)

*PILLMAN VS LIGER SUPERBRAWL II..*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit - Summerslam 2000 2 out 3 falls


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF World Tour '91 - 3/11/91 (24 years ago tonight)
*

Shawn Michaels vs. Mr. Perfect


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fairly exhibition, yet it keeps it in line w/the first match from Slammiversary so it contains the notion of a competitive rivalry among the two. Best part of this tournament was how each match had its own identity. You got something different every time, opposed to something that's kind of like _"here is another random X-Division match; oh look, moves, etc"_ like how it would be today. Fun stuff all around.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs Rico Sunday Night Heat 02-02-2003*

I was surprised at how good Bryan looked here, in that it was a 21 year old guy losing a 5 minute enhancement match to Rico.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Rock (c) vs. Chris Jericho - No Mercy 2001


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bryan Danielson, Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask IV & Masahito Kakihara - NJPW 10/14/2002

Shout out to the homie Brock.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*New Japan Cup 2015, Round One
*Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito

_Really fucking good. Love both these guys. Naito tombstoning himself to sell for a leg lariat was lovely nice._


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - Wrestle Kingdom 9

Jim Ross marking out for Okada's dropkick was fucking beautiful. Great match (Y)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Kevin Owens vs. Adrian Neville - WWE NXT 2/18/2015


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (WWE Wrestlemania 28)*

This match really suffered from a dead crowd, but it was still great. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Naito & Anderson chemistry rocks. I'll no doubt cram the New Japan Cup tomorrow. God, am I ever hoping it can be Naito's year. Need to represent.

-----------

*CZW Wired Television Championship*

Joe Gacy(c) vs Jonathan Gresham - _CZW: To Live is to Die_

A nice solid outing by both here. Gacy is good now. It's p. official. He knows what he's doing in the ring. TIM DONST appearance post-match was amazing b/c I didn't know about it, but also a damn shame b/c of his recent health issues potentially ending his career. And he may have been in line to win the TV Championship. Dammit. On many levels, but dammit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sheamus vs. Cesaro (WWE Night of Champions 2014)*

Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship - Ultraviolent Street Fight*

Sabian(c) vs Sozio - _CZW: To Live is to Die_

He's still Sabian to me. 8*D Enjoyed this, but what was the deal in not giving them any plethora of weapons considering the gimmick? That was baffling. CZW is still a lot of fun.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the fantastics vs steve williams and kevin sullivan - starrcade 88


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Survival of the Fittest 2005 Qualifying Round*

Roderick Strong vs Jerrell Clark - _ROH: Survival of the Fittest 2005_

Roderick vs little guy/flyer type = FUN


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata & Sho Tanaka (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015)*

Fun match. Makes me want to see Nagata/Komatsu & Tanahashi/Tanaka.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Three Way Match*

Seiya Sanada vs Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Matt Hardy - _WRESTLE-1: Keiji Muto 30th Anniversary ~ Holt Out 11/1/14_

For a three way match, this was fine. Tower of Doom spot - IN JAPAN - was funny b/c you can't escape that crummy trope anywhere it seems, but all in all, they did enough to make sure this wasn't a flop under the circumstances. Doesn't hurt being three guys I enjoy watching; especially the two vets.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

shelton benjamin vs hhh 

raw 2004, the first time shelton beat him


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs Ryback/Team Hell No (TLC 2012)*

Been in a Shield mood lately. First proper wrestling match I've watched it weeks too tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs The Bravado Brothers - _ROH: Fate of an Angel II_

Young whippersnapper, Adam Cole. My how times flies.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

_House of Hardcore 8_

The Young Bucks vs. Austin Aries and Bobby Roode


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^ahhhh I need to see that.

----------

Jeff Hardy vs James Storm - _TNA: Impact 7/5/12_

And this right here is why I never liked James Storm as a singles babyface. Bad match. The lifeless stalling in the final four minutes after a, yesh fundamental but building blocks, solid start that made it seem as if the babyface vs babyface collision was going to actually have steam behind it was truly puzzling. It fizzled out the moment it returned from the commercial.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kota Ibushi vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*New Japan Cup 2015 First Round*

Yuji Nagata vs Hirooki Goto - _NJPW: New Japan Cup 2015 Night One 3/5/15_

Nagata was on top of his game in this one. Made it good, even if Goto was a bit of a slug. Booking decision behind the winner was p. awful, tbhayley. I'd love this to not be so predictable at times. Now we have "that" rematch lined up for the second show. That stuff is hit or miss; not too enthralled at another one.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles & Tama Tonga vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Destruction in Kobe)*

Pretty good tag match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

_Elimination Chamber 2014_
The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*TNA X-Division Championship - Ultimate X/Submission Match*

Doug Williams(c) vs Brian Kendrick - _TNA: Victory Road 2010_

This gimmick. :CENA


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The Kingdom vs The Young Bucks ROH TV 3/15/15

Fun match. The Young Bucks are awesome spot monkeys. Maria's really fucking hot.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

NJPW: New Japan Cup '15 Day 7 - Finale.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs Desmond Wolfe - TNA Turning Point 2009


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE Capitol Punishment)*

Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*GRAVEYARD MATCH*

Vampiro vs The Demon - _WCW: Bash at the Beach 2000_

I've watched this match probably more times than anyone should. Proud. It's worth it for the reaction of Vampiro dunking Demon into a lake.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Tetsuya Naito vs. Kota Ibushi. *(*NJPW*: New Japan Cup 2015 Finals.)

Such a show-stealer. Nothing is sweeter when two of your faves are going at it during a Friday morning.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Naomichi Marufuji vs. Minoru Suzuki (NOAH Great Voyage 2015 in Tokyo)*

Good match. Have to watch it for the 2nd time later on tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs Low Ki PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 01/05/2008*










Good match with an excellent finishing sequence (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SCSA vs HBK - WWF Wrestlemania 14


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Prince Puma vs Cage* _(Lucha Underground 1/28/15)_

Fun ass match.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs Bobby Lashley - TNA Impact 03-20-15

:angle


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW The New Beginning In Sendai

What a fucking match, definitely my MOTY so far.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse vs. Angelico - Lucha Underground 03/11/15


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kurt Angle vs Desmond Wolfe - _TNA: Turning Point 2009_

Boring. Always has, always will be. The story building up to the match was well done, then the match happens, and then it's completely wrong to what was built up. Why this match was nothing more than a hold trading exhibition when Wolfe had intent on injuring Angle's neck, I'll never know. TNA's writers have always felt like they have such a disconnect w/their wrestlers. That's a huge problem when putting together a show. Wolfe decides to pick apart Angle's arm instead of his neck throughout all of this. Yet the commentary kept bringing up Angle's neck as if was harmed _(b/c building up to the show Angle was "hospitalized")_ So...even the commentators were playing up the neck damage/would be aggression or "hate" that should have been, but was completely devoid throughout the sub-17 affair. Flashy counters w/o any reason will never be "good pro wrestling". You have to have a story. That's been the biggest downfall for Kurt Angle in his career. This is the general skippable Angle match.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Road Dogg vs XPac @ Summerslam 2000. 

I always forget how fucking over Road Dogg was during the attitude era. He had that Jeff Hardy/RVD 'too cool to care' thing going for him. 

Every time he does that little shake rattle and roll he gets a huge fucking pop. And when he does the setup for that pump handle.... OMG.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH New Horizons)*

Always thought that this is Rollins' best match. That sure didn't change after this watch. Amazing match. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*TNA World Championship - Three Way Match*

AJ Styles(c) vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe - _TNA: Turning Point 2009_

This really should be a match I watch more often. It's stellar. Probably the best of their series as far as three way matches go _(although after reliving it, their Ultimate X match is AWESOME)_ I had the most absurd amount of fun watching this atm.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CM Punk vs Homicide FIP 11/13/2004*

This match is a pure brawl. It has a pretty damn funny moment when their brawl takes them into an area where strippers are. Punk delivers this classic line:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*TNA Tag Team Championship*

British Invasion(c) vs Motor City Machine Guns - _TNA: Final Resolution 2009_

Not sure if this match is borderline bogus or if the way the match was structured was meant to create the best kind of heat for the BI, even at the expense of a "5 star" showing by MCMG in a losing effort. Guns legit were on the offense for 99% of this. They did EVERYTHING they had in their arsenal. Only for it to never knock the heels down for a full on 3 count. They're firing on all cylinders, looking stellar w/their lightning quick, very aggressive offense. You couldn't have asked for a better Guns to show up to finally win the TNA Tag Team Championship. And then after all the effort put forth, Sabin gets caught up by one BI double team move & then, they lose. That's it. Very lackluster, meanwhile Magnus or Williams took a barrage from the entire world only to continue living. The reaction from the crowd was p. immense heat that the heels basically won clean making Guns look kind of weak in the finish. So yeah. Not sure which way was the thought process here from the booking. Williams was way too limited in this & bloody hell, Magnus was so terrible at this point in his career. Guns - stressed more than enough by this limit - were great. But it's nothing more than mediocre at the end of the day. As far as being a complete tag team match goes. Atypical for the Guns for the majority of their career as a duo in TNA. They'll put in strong outings in any match, but the overall result never could quite keep up w/them.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 23)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AJ Styles vs ACH - _ROH: 13 Anniversary: Winner Take All_

Styles is at the best level he's ever been. ACH is still young, and looking to define himself as one of the best "newer" guys around today. His motivation is to take some of Styles' signature offense & make it his own. Simple, effective story w/a super swell result. This is the right kind of ACH that shows up. More of this side please. Imagine you're locking up w/AJ Styles every night, if that helps. Anything to motivate. At least this succeeded like it should have, given the huge spotlight of PPV. Oh Styles. This was a drop in the bucket for him. Which is absurd b/c you can't stop his consistency right now.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Under The Stars 3 - Young Bucks vs The Hardy Boys


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs Cima All Star Weekend 6 Night 2 01/06/2008*

This was a very good match, but not their best one against each other. This was supposed to crown the #1 contender for the PWG title. Well, it ended in a draw and neither man got the shot. Since Cima was the Dragon's Gate champ at the time, this was not an unsurprising result. They had done a time limit draw in 2007, so the ending felt a bit of a letdown. Both these guys work really well together, though.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton)*

Very good match here. Alberto's best match since leaving WWE & a top-5 singles ever for him too.



TJQ said:


>


THE REMATCH OF THE CENTURY. :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito - ROH Super Card of Honor 3/31/06 

:wall


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

EZ Money vs Balls Mahoney


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kassius Ohno vs Richie Steamboat - _NXT: #15 8/9/12_

At the start I thought the quick pinfall attempts felt weird for a second match "grudge" type feel, but it was easy to look past considering Steamboat was purely trying to keep KO on the edge of his seat at the beginning. All things considered, this was p. good. Hero knows how to dictate matches for his own pacing/style & his domination in this shows it tenfold. Steamboat isn't someone I've seen much from, but he's got the natural babyface trend down p. well. Only seems fitting w/his dad being one the most definitive babyfaces in the history of the sport. NXT's current state already made me nostalgic for when it still felt like developmental. Sigh. I also miss sprint oriented Hero. The indies giving him too much room isn't the best. He tends to over-do it; & when he's so good, he most certainly doesn't need to.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs. ACH (ROH Conquest Tour: Milwaukee)*

AWESOME match here.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Kurt Angle vs. Lashley (TNA).


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

CM Punk vs. The Undertaker *~ Wrestlemania XXIX*

****

Down from the ****1/4 I used to rate it. Didn't like it as much this time around; compared to couple other times I watched it, still good though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jake Roberts vs Earthquake - _WWF: MSG 6/3/91_

Swell gem here. John Tenta being the MAN, like usual.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*TNA Impact Wrestling 3/13/15; Hair vs. Hair Match*
Ethan Carter III vs. Rockstar Spud

They. Fucking. Delivered.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bret Hart Vs Bam Bam Bigelow - King of the Ring 1993


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*TNA Impact Wrestling 1/30/15; TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Lashley (c) vs. Austin Aries vs. MVP vs. Bobby Roode

Solid match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricochet vs Matt Sydal - PWG From Out Of Nowhere

:sodone:sodone

Fucking amazing, absolute best Matt Sydal has looked since his return to the indies.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roddy Piper vs. Bret Hart (WWF Wrestlemania 8)*

Great match.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Prince Puma vs Cage - Boyle Heights street fight for the Lucha Underground championship. Good match. The whole show was great, with every single match getting a "this is awesome" chant.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*
Johnny Gargano vs AR Fox - EVOLVE 39

Those guys just tore the house down, what a match :clap:clap:clap


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Fan Axxess)*

This was awesome. Probably the best match of Hideo's WWE career so far!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Chris Benoit (c) vs. Randy Orton- World Heavyweight Championship - WWE Summerslam 2004


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Hideo Itami vs. Adrian Neville (WWE Wrestlemania 31 Fan Axxess)*
> 
> This was awesome. Probably the best match of Hideo's WWE career so far!


Was this officially aired, or was it a fan recording?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Alex said:


> Was this officially aired, or was it a fan recording?


Fan recording:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Fan recording:


Thanks for the link.

It was a good match, although the NXT smarky crowd annoys me to hell. A "this is awesome" chant before the match even starts. Really? Not to mention the "this is wrestling" chant after a few flashy moves. No shit sherlock. I wish they'd spend more time being absorbed by the action in the ring than they do at trying to be a part of the show.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta)*

Absolutely loved this. GREAT match!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse vs Sexy Star - Lucha Underground.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*ROH Conquest Tour 2015 - Chicago - 3/14/2015
*_Samoa Joe vs. Michael Elgin

_Meh. Harmless match but nothing I'd call good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^shocked even by that much. Although heel Elgin in one match felt at least a smidge more tolerable than anything else in his career up to this point. He actually hit people FUCKING HARD. About damn time.

--------

*Ultra Male Rules Steel Cage Match*

Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett - _TNA: Lockdown 2011_

This poverty match is so bad it nearly killed me last night. Not as bad as Kurt got killed in it, but close. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Vacant NWA-TNA X-Division Championship - Four Way Double Elimination Match*

AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn vs Low Ki vs Psicosis - _NWA-TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02_

I've seen this match quite a few times and it still is quite breathtaking. You wanted an introduction match for a championship that is supposed to represent a high paced, aggressive no limits style? You damn near got the perfect exhibition here. And created the franchise star of the promotion for over ten years too in the making. TNA was very dreadful in these early days, but lord was the X-Division keen to make something on the show worth seeing. Don West being green as a commentator freaking out here is even acceptable. What excitement.

I'll finish that Top 50 Matches of TNA list someday. This will certainly be on it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

^^^ Good Choice!

*Bryan Danielson vs Paul London ROH The Epic Encounter 04/12/2003*

This was held just over a year into ROG;s existence. It was 2/3 falls. Both men barely had 3 years of experience. You couldnt tell. This was a damn good match. The intensity kept building until it was a near frenzy by match end. This gets overshadowed by Bryan's later work, but it really is one of his best ROH matches ever, and Paul London was just spectacular too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *Vacant NWA-TNA X-Division Championship - Four Way Double Elimination Match*
> 
> AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn vs Low Ki vs Psicosis - _NWA-TNA: PPV #2 6/19/02_
> 
> ...


Ive still to watch that match despite seeing it very highly praised all over the damn place.  Ill have to dig out my TNA: Year One DVD (sure i read its on there), and finally check it out soon.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

@Brock






just in case if it makes things easier


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Marty Jannety Vs Doink the Clown (WWF RAW June 14th 1993)


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*TNA No Surrender 2005
*_Chris Sabin vs. Samoa Joe

_Watched this for the umpteenth time. Still tremendous. Second best Sabin match, one of Joe's better TNA performances - Just great


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NOAH 10.01.2004 - Takuma Sano vs Masao Inoue


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

finn balor/kevin owens


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Batista vs. The Undertaker *~ Wrestlemania XXIII*

**** - ****1/4

Can't believe this was already eight years ago. I remember watching it all that time ago, goes by so fast. Nothing wrong with a good textbook powerhouse match like this.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*NJPW 4/16/95
*Shinya Hashimoto vs. William Regal

_Is there a better way to get in the mood fo Wrestlemania than watching FAT SHIN-HASH? Probably, yeah... But I can't think of it at the moment, and I need to do something quick. For now, though, this will do. Definitely need to watch more Hash. Huge fan of this but I despised his match with Tanaka, so I'm stuck at the minute. I'll get to it.
_


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H - Wrestlemania XXX

and 

Randy Orton (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista - WWE World Heavyweight Championship - Wrestlemania XXX

Fucking beautiful :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Flux said:


> *NJPW 4/16/95
> *Shinya Hashimoto vs. William Regal
> 
> _Is there a better way to get in the mood fo Wrestlemania than watching FAT SHIN-HASH? Probably, yeah... But I can't think of it at the moment, and I need to do something quick. For now, though, this will do. Definitely need to watch more Hash. Huge fan of this but I despised his match with Tanaka, so I'm stuck at the minute. I'll get to it.
> _


*Steven Regal vs Shinya Hashimoto (New Japan 09.21.1996)*



Not sure if you have seen this one too. Regal himself once asked about this match: https://twitter.com/RealKingRegal/status/288956369791488000


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Last two:

Samoa Joe vs Kyle O Reilly - Last weekend's ROH TV

Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi - Axs TV episode on 2/20/15

Both awesome


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H *~ Wrestlemania XXX
*
****1/2

Still holds up a year later, great match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWE Wrestlemania 31; WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHH! NOT ROMAN SETH ROLLINS, BITCHES!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Flux said:


> *TNA No Surrender 2005
> *_Chris Sabin vs. Samoa Joe
> 
> _Watched this for the umpteenth time. Still tremendous. Second best Sabin match, one of Joe's better TNA performances - Just great


What do you have as Sabin's best match of his career?

-----------

*WWE Championship*

Brock Lesnar(c) vs Roman Reigns - _WWE: WrestleMania 31_

Was actually excited on paper & it delivered. Everything prior to what the finish ended up being. Violence comes to WM. Lesnar & Reigns were murdering each other out there. Even in the middle of a lot of finishers too, it was much more than anything standard from the current WWE formula. Big fan.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> What do you have as Sabin's best match of his career?
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


vs. Danielson prior to Dragon's match with Roddy. Granted it was the Danielson show, hence why I said It's Sabin's best match rather than performance. Danielson was just so good in it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns vs Brock - Wrestlemania 31. Dat Rollins cash in :rollins


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Flux said:


> vs. Danielson prior to Dragon's match with Roddy. Granted it was the Danielson show, hence why I said It's Sabin's best match rather than performance. Danielson was just so good in it.


Ah, yes, Showdown in Motown. Love it too. Have you seen Sabin vs Danielson from PWG? Show being Threemendous II. Completely different from the ROH match and quite amazing.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

NOAH 10.01.2004 - Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yuji Nagata vs Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson - FIP Dangerous Intentions 05


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker* ~ Wrestlemania XXXI*

Nothing special here at all, just a basic brawl pretty much. Cool though that Undertaker changed his attire back to the style he had in 2004/2005; well, besides the long hair ha. Interesting to see Undertaker again but that's about it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shawn Michaels Vs The British Bulldog - Raw 1995 I think it was the first one of March

Pretty good opener but it should have ended the show. Some random bullshit like the Dumpster Duke Vs another jobber ended the show.

Still yet to see The Undertaker.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Team Uppercut vs. The Masters of A 1000 Holds (CHIKARA King of Trios 2009)*

One of the best 6-man tags I've ever seen. Amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett & K-Krush vs Scott Hall & Brian Christopher - _NWA-TNA PPV #3_

first main event from TNA w/o being a gauntlet or some kind of elimination match and it was met w/a swerve heel turn & ref bump. It was always there. :mj2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Ricochet vs Matt Sydal* _(PWG From Out of Nowhere)_

:lenny


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Triple H, X-Pac, Dean Malenko, Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn vs Cactus Jack, The Rock, 2 Cool & Rikishi -* Raw 07.02.2000*


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Randy Orton Vs. Chris Benoit (Summer Slam 2004)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Sting vs. Triple H *~ Wrestlemania XXXI*

Surprisingly, I actually enjoyed this match & it turned out to be pretty decent. Initially when this match was announced, I said it was gonna be a bullshit match & it was one that made no sense. Turned out to be the opposite really. 

Only thing I ultimately didn't like was the handshake between the two at the end. Others have mentioned that aspect as well. From the "storyline" standpoint, it made no sense. However, good sportsmanship I suppose makes sense.

I'd say good match overall, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Razor Ramon Vs The 1-2-3 Kid WWF RAW 21st June 1993

Love this angle. The dive spot to the outside looked real nasty tho.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Diesel (c) vs. Shawn Michaels - WWF Championship - Wrestlemania XI


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*ROH: Best of American Super Juniors* - _(24/04/05)_
Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba - _NJPW: New Japan Cup 2015 Finals_

Yano: King of the iffy looking catapults. He ends up being more awesome whenever something looks sloppy. Tanahashi gets swerved again. :lol


----------



## Raki (Feb 21, 2007)

New Jack vs Gypsy Joe from the New Jack Hardcore DVD. Damn that was rough.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bruiser Brody vs. Dick Murdoch (New Japan 11/22/1985)*

Brody came out to Zep's 'Immigrant Song'? :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Rock (c) vs Brock Lesnar - WWE title. Summerslam 2002


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Great Sasuke/Masato Yakashiji/Norino Hoshikawa/Gran Hamada/Super Delfin vs. TAKA Michinoku/Dick Togo/Men's Teioh/ Shiryu/Shochi Funaki (Michinoku Pro) (12/1/96)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Drew Galloway vs Roderick Strong - _EVOLVE: 35_

Drew killing it b/c he can now. Something so simple is all I ever wanted.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs Evolution - Extreme Rules 2014*


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*ROH: Glory By Honor IV* - _(17/09/05)_
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Koji Kanemoto vs. El Samurai

x1b9xiv

Still one of the best NJ matches of the 90's IMO, and will always be a massive favorite.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*KO-D Tag Team Championship*

Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi(c) vs Danshoku Dino & Super Sasadango Machine - _DDT: Judgment 2015_

EPIC. This whole show was tremendous. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Big Bubba Rogers vs One Man Gang UWF 04.19.87*

This match excited me because I was surprised. I had seen Bubba on WCW but didnt expect him to take the title. he did which was apparently because Crockett had purchased Mid South/UWF. The two wrestlers later teamed as The Twin Towers in WWF.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor for the NXT title

Good match


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> *Big Bubba Rogers vs One Man Gang UWF 04.19.87*
> 
> This match excited me because I was surprised. I had seen Bubba on WCW but didnt expect him to take the title. he did which was apparently because Crockett had purchased Mid South/UWF. The two wrestlers later teamed as The Twin Towers in WWF.


This is one of the greatest matches EVER. Holy crap; it's why I live for the sport.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> This is one of the greatest matches EVER. Holy crap; it's why I live for the sport.


Wrestling was so exciting for me back then. You really didnt know what was going to happen next. UWF with Jim Ross was such a damn good tv show too. I cant believe it was being syndicated in Sacramento California but I was grateful for it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Match itself happened before I was even alive, but to be self-aware of the sport during the 80's is one thing I wished I could have experienced.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Match itself happened before I was even alive, but to be self-aware of the sport during the 80's is one thing I wished I could have experienced.


You've got great taste then. It was a chaotic time with Vince consuming the territories and the remaining ones just clawing and struggling to stay alive. I much prefer the atmosphere then to Vince's essential monopoly of today. Crowds were genrally so much hotter back then, too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm plenty a "mark" for Southern territories & Southern style wrestling. So that kind of explains why I always loved WCW growing up. But when I decided to branch out more when I was younger I knew I couldn't dismiss anything in the past & wanted to see as much as I can. It's too bad how left in the dust 80's stuff often is today by so many. It's far & away the best decade to ever happen for pro wrestling. Those 70's Japan stuff though, very close competition.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Triple H (c) vs Scott Steiner, World Heavyweight Title Match, Royal Rumble 2003.

Stellar.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse vs. Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (Invasion Attack)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> *Big Bubba Rogers vs One Man Gang UWF 04.19.87*
> 
> This match excited me because I was surprised. I had seen Bubba on WCW but didnt expect him to take the title. he did which was apparently because Crockett had purchased Mid South/UWF. The two wrestlers later teamed as The Twin Towers in WWF.


I uploaded the damn match and i still havn't watched it yet.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I watched it the moment you posted it. Watch it NOW. :mark:

------------

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*

Atsushi Kotoge(c) vs Taichi Ishikari - Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Tokyo

Kotoge the fighting babyface for himself & his own. Taichi the shenanigan heavy invader. This was fun & effective. That's a good way to sum up the bulk of this show. Even some of the guys I didn't expect to bring it inm some regardsm have done so. Good to see a rock solid effort, NOAH. (Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rockers vs. The Orient Express (WWF Royal Rumble 1991)*

Forgot just how fucking great this match was. Its about a perfect tag match
that you can get IMO, if this happened now i'd be over the moon, but this 
was damn nearly 25 years ago now. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> *The Rockers vs. The Orient Express (WWF Royal Rumble 1991)*
> 
> Forgot just how fucking great this match was. Its about a perfect tag match
> that you can get IMO, if this happened now i'd be over the moon, but this
> was damn nearly 25 years ago now. :mark:


Good call :clap Time really does fly. I got old.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jushin Liger vs Shinya Hashimoto (02/24/1994)*

x17l7iv

------------------------------------

*Jushin Liger vs Dick Togo (06/17/1996)*

xdzsie


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*IWGP Jr Heavyweight Championship Match*
Kenny Omega(c) vs Máscara Dorada - NJPW Invasion Attack

Amazing match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk (Summerslam 2013)*

This match is still fucking great IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> *Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk (Summerslam 2013)*
> 
> This match is still fucking great IMO.


I think you dont need a qualifier. That match is still fucking great, objectively speaking. (Y)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Samoa Joe vs Kyle OReily -_ *ROH TV 3/28/15*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*UWF World Welterweight Championship*

Super Delfin(c) vs El Pantera - _Michinoku Pro: 10/30/94_

Lucharesu on full display. Worked as if it had each Ciada, yet it didn't. I almost think I prefer this over standard singles matches from Lucha w/the Ciadas in place.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kota Ibushi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (Back To Yokohama) *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Tomoaki Honma vs Yujiro Takahashi, Tama Tonga, & Cody Hall - _NJPW: Invasion Attack 4/15/15_

Honmamania running wild. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *UWF World Welterweight Championship*
> 
> Super Delfin(c) vs El Pantera - _Michinoku Pro: 10/30/94_
> 
> Lucharesu on full display. Worked as if it had each Ciada, yet it didn't. I almost think I prefer this over standard singles matches from Lucha w/the Ciadas in place.


I have a bunch of old Michinoku pro on vhs back in the days when I tape traded. This took me back. Super Delfin :mark: Need to dig out some Shiryu now!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Believe that entire M-Pro event was put up on Dailymotion. If curious to give it a watch. Looks like the main event is Sasuke vs Onita and I'm nearly at a loss at how that could turn out. :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *UWF World Welterweight Championship*
> 
> Super Delfin(c) vs El Pantera - _Michinoku Pro: 10/30/94_
> 
> Lucharesu on full display. Worked as if it had each Ciada, yet it didn't. I almost think I prefer this over standard singles matches from Lucha w/the Ciadas in place.





IDONTSHIV said:


> I have a bunch of old Michinoku pro on vhs back in the days when I tape traded. This took me back. Super Delfin :mark: Need to dig out some Shiryu now!


Been trying to get more into M-Pro recently. I have a 12 disc set of matches from the 90's ive been skimming through, i know there are a couple from '96 that ive seen highly praised that i need to get onto soon.

_Great Sasuke/Masato Yakashiji/Norino Hoshikawa/Gran Hamada/Super Delfin vs. TAKA Michinoku/Dick Togo/Men's Teioh/ Shiryu/Shochi Funaki (Michinoku Pro) (12/1/96)_ Was the last match i watched.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Match sounds awesome b/c it's an extension of that killer match from ECW Barely Legal. (Y)

DICK TOGO

-----------

Yoshihiro Takayama vs KENTA - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Accomplish our Fourth Navigation 2004 Night Four 6/27/04_

Went on a mini-KENTA kick (ha) last night. And all three matches were him vs someone gigantic. KENTA is sooooooooo much better fighting from behind as an underdog. That's what he was tailor made for considering his sprint pace & stiff style. When Big Tak is beating the piss out of him, it's terrific. KENTA's comebacks rule, the fans are hot, and everything is right. I wished this would have stuck throughout his career more, but at least he has an area he really can excel at. Perhaps WWE will acknowledge this in the future. If Bryan Danielson is an underdog in WWE; KENTA certainly should be. _(of course, this is said w/plenty of positive connotations.)_


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Yoshihiro Takayama vs KENTA - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Accomplish our Fourth Navigation 2004 Night Four 6/27/04_
> 
> Went on a mini-KENTA kick (ha) last night. And all three matches were him vs someone gigantic. KENTA is sooooooooo much better fighting from behind as an underdog. That's what he was tailor made for considering his sprint pace & stiff style. When Big Tak is beating the piss out of him, it's terrific. KENTA's comebacks rule, the fans are hot, and everything is right. I wished this would have stuck throughout his career more, but at least he has an area he really can excel at. Perhaps WWE will acknowledge this in the future. If Bryan Danielson is an underdog in WWE; KENTA certainly should be. _(of course, this is said w/plenty of positive connotations.)_


Perhaps we'll see something similar to this from him once he gets to work with the Big Shows, Kanes and Mark Henry's of the WWE.. 

..not that any of these people are even comparable to the BAD ASSERY OF TAKAYAMA..



Spoiler: GIF















.. but you get what I mean. :side:


----------



## Melons (Mar 26, 2015)

Dunno if you'd count this but I just livestreamed an interactive Royal Rumble in WWE 2K15? Does it count? No? Okay.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Perhaps we'll see something similar to this from him once he gets to work with the Big Shows, Kanes and Mark Henry's of the WWE..
> 
> ..not that any of these people are even comparable to the BAD ASSERY OF TAKAYAMA..
> 
> ...


Indeed. I'd actually quite enjoy seeing KENTA work vs Henry or Show. Think that has a lot of potential.

BIG TAK gif :mark: even if that fight is best remember for Tak not looking so hot after Frye got done w/him. :evil


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jushin Liger vs Great Sasuke (07/08/1994)*

Been on a Liger kick this week.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

JBL vs. The Undertaker* ~ Smackdown (June 16th 2005)
*
***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NJPW Invasion Attack - IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship: The Young Bucks vs. Roppongi Vice


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*PWG From Outta' Nowhere!
*PWG World Championship
_Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee

_A few sequences here and there went overboard (I know, shocker... It's PWG) but this was pretty damn great. Why it took them so long to realise that RODDY THE DICK is better than Roddy the babyface gatekeeper is beyond me. Lee is a good enough underdog to not take away from the match as well. Good stuff.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (Wrestlemania 31)*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rocky Vs Mankind Survivor Series 1998

Poor Mankind got screwed by Dad.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*GHC World Heavyweight Championship*

Naomichi Marufuji(c) vs Minoru Suzuki - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Great Voyage 2015 in Tokyo 3/15/15_

I absolutely loved this. First time I've said that about a GHC World Championship match in quite some time. This angle is great & it really makes NOAH feel at a top level again. Very excited to see where it continues to go. MiSu really bringing out all the right kind of elements in this. Dude is fabulous. And what a career milestone for him to boot.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano (13/7/1989)
Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs Kantaro Hoshino & Naoki Sano (8/8/1989)
Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano (WPW, 10/8/1989)
Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano (20/9/1989, JIP)
Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano (31/1/1990)

Watched the main Liger/Sano stuff today. Even from that first match IMO, you could
tell these two would go onto to have a classic at some stage, not the cleanest
of matches, a few missed, sloppy moments, and the finish was very abrupt, a double
turnbuckle suplex with both men down for the 10 count, but
overall a fine first match.

The tag match is an important addition IMO, as the content in the match, plays
into the second Sano singles match, as in the tag, both Sano & Hoshino work over
Liger's arm. Well when i say worked over, fucking DESTROYED is the word
i should be looking for. Match took place just two days prior to the second Sano bout. 

So onto the (WPW, 10/8/1989) match. Liger came in still selling the effects of getting
his left arm destroyed 2 days pervious. Sano went onto to target the arm early on, and throughout the match, Liger sold it as well as anyone i have seen TBH, as he did in the tag match. If there were an Oscar for it, Liger would win one hands down. Sano would win the title with a back suplex, but with Liger hurt throughout, the next match against fully fit Liger will be interesting.

Sadly, the next match (20/9/1989, JIP) is cut in half, so some of the match is missing (damn JIP matches). Sano retains with a Tiger Suplex.

1/31/90 is next, the celebrated classic. Liger debuts his now famous outfit. From the 
opening handshake when Liger slaps Sano in the face, which of course pisses him off
and he goes onto tear into Liger, and rips at his mask furiously. Sano is great at
playing the dickhead in this match esp, and the mask ends up pretty much ripped off, the secret is out. Liger hits the SSP for the first time under the mask in this one. Just a great fight. Legendary.

:mark: Get on this shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NWA Clash of the Champions II - NWA World Tag Team Championships: Sting & Dusty Rhodes vs. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard (w/James J. Dillon)

A ton of fun, all 4 guys delivered.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Steiner Brothers vs. Bret & Owen Hart (WWF Wrestlefest 94 1/11/94) *


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader *~ AJPW (April 16th 1999)*

****1/4


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE Smackdown 06/01/2005 - Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Low Ki vs Amazing Red - _NWA-TNA #6 7/24/02_

Still tons & tons of rad.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rockers vs. Brainbusters (MSG – 1/23/89)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH 03/28/15)*

Good match. Joe's return to ROH has so far been really, really, really fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose (FCW 09.18.2011)*

30 minute Time Limit - FCW 15 Championship.

Fabulous.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Undertaker (c) vs Bret Hart - WWF Title - WWF Summerslam 1997


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs The Undertaker (WWE Smackdown 09/03/2003)*

This fucking match. :lenny


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Elimination Match*

Naomichi Marufuji, Mohammad Yone, Taiji Ishimori, Atsushi Kotoge, & Maybach Taniguchi vs Minoru Suzuki, Taka Michinoku, Taichi Ishikari, El Desperado, & Takashi Iizuka - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Spring Navigation 2015 3/28/15_

The hot angle continues. While this had its semi-expected elements, it was kickin' & did more than enough to continue the NOAH vs Suzuki-gun angle post-Great Voyage. BIG TAK IN THE FRAY.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kota Ibushi vs AJ Styles (NJPW Invasion Attack 2015)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Invasion Attack 2014)*

Amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*El Hijo del Santo y Octagon vs Eddie Guerrero and Art Barr [hair vs mask]When Worlds Collide 11/06/1994*

Amazing crowd heat, in part due to the controversy over Proposition 187 which was a hot button issue at that time. Really awesome match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Invasion Attack 2014)*
> 
> Amazing.


YES.



IDONTSHIV said:


> *El Hijo del Santo y Octagon vs Eddie Guerrero and Art Barr [hair vs mask]When Worlds Collide 11/06/1994*
> 
> Amazing crowd heat, in part due to the controversy over Proposition 187 which was a hot button issue at that time. Really awesome match.


Big fan of this too. I know some question certain "5 star" comments about this b/c of a few minor inconsistencies, but largely, I think it is super swell & a ton of fun to experience. Eddie & Art Barr getting the heat.

-----------

*IWGP World Tag Team Championship*

Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows(c) vs Matt Taven & Michael Bennett - _NJPW: Invasion Attack 2015_

Solid match; whaaaaaaaaaaaat at other stuff. imo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin (c) vs Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit - King of the Ring 2001 - WWF title match.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shane McMahon vs Steve Blackman - WWF Summerslam 2000


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_CM Punk vs Sonjay Dutt_ - *IWC Super Indy III, 5.8.04*

*Just picked up his best of IWC vol 2 at last nights show. Good stuff.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*PAC vs El Generico (All Star Weekend IV Night 2)*
*PAC vs El Generico (PWG World Championship) (All Star Weekend V Night 1)*

Love them both. Uploaded both for anyone:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...l-star-weekend-iv-night-2-a.html#post47676130

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...ll-star-weekend-v-night-1-a.html#post47676154


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_CM Punk vs Chris Sabin _- *IWC Super Indy III, 5.8.04*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WCW Nitro 1998 - Billy Kidman Vs. Juventud


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_CM Punk vs Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels_ - *IWC Showdown in U-Town II, 2.26.05*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Razor Ramon vs Tatanka-WWF Intercontinental Title


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Akira Taue vs. Vader *~ AJPW (March 6th 1999)*

****

Awesome brawl between two monsters. While it's only twelve minutes long, there's hardly any down-time in this match, and they both keep keep throwing bombs back in forth. Definitely deserved Triple Crown title win by Vader, his first of two.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Do Fixer vs Blood Generation.- ROH Supercard Of Honor 2006*

Will always fucking love this match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle (No Way Out 2006)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hulk Hogan vs Andre the Giant Shea Stadium 08/09/1980*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena (Royal Rumble 2015)*

Still great and tons of fun.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Mark Briscoe vs ACH _- *ROH Supercard of Honor IX*

*Catching up on ROH past few weeks and some NJPW tonight. Eff RAW.*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler - WWE Intercontinental Championship - WWE Raw 3/30/2015


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Kurt Angle Vs. Chris Benoit Vs. Chris Jericho (Triple Threat 2 Falls for IC & European Championships- WrestleMania 16)

Fun match to watch


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*

Kenny Omega(c) vs Mascara Dorada - _NJPW: Invasion Attack 2015 4/5/15_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_RedDragon (c) vs The Kingdom, ROH World Tag Team Championship_ - *ROH Supercard of Honor IX*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Prince Devitt vs. Gedo (NJPW Kizuna Road 2013)*

Great match. The nearfalls in the end. :mark:


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels vs LAX - Hard Justice 2006


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
> 
> Kenny Omega(c) vs Mascara Dorada - _NJPW: Invasion Attack 2015 4/5/15_


KENNY


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Andre The Giant vs. Stan Hansen (NJPW 09.23.1981)*

Fucking great.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hakushi Vs. Bret Hart - IYH 1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks vs Future Shock (Ladder Match) (PWG Threemendous III)*

First time watching this. Fucking insane, loved every damn second of it. Matt Jackson jumping off the ladder, onto the rope then sunset flipping into the crowd, Adam Cole sandwiched in a ladder, the ref doing a sunset flip lol.

I'll try and upload when I can if anyone needs it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Batista vs. Triple H (WWE Vengeance 2005)*

What a war.



Brock said:


> *Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks vs Future Shock (Ladder Match) (PWG Threemendous III)*
> 
> First time watching this. Fucking insane, loved every damn second of it. Matt Jackson jumping off the ladder, onto the rope then sunset flipping into the crowd, Adam Cole sandwiched in a ladder, the ref doing a sunset flip lol.
> 
> I'll try and upload when I can if anyone needs it.


You should check out the Guerrilla Warfare match from SEVEN, if you haven't seen it. Just as crazy as this match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Batista vs. Triple H (WWE Vengeance 2005)*
> 
> What a war.
> 
> ...


London/Generico vs Young Bucks vs Cutler Brothers?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Brock said:


> London/Generico vs Young Bucks vs Cutler Brothers?


Yup, it's that one. One of my favorite PWG matches!


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Mitsuharu Misawa *~ AJPW (May 2nd 1999)*

****

Great match as always! R.I.P. Misawa.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KENNY said:


> KENNY


THE CLEANER - KING KENNY



Brock said:


> *Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks vs Future Shock (Ladder Match) (PWG Threemendous III)*
> 
> First time watching this. Fucking insane, loved every damn second of it. Matt Jackson jumping off the ladder, onto the rope then sunset flipping into the crowd, Adam Cole sandwiched in a ladder, the ref doing a sunset flip lol.
> 
> I'll try and upload when I can if anyone needs it.


The Nick Jackson springboard literally made me jump up on my chair. What a match. Bucks vs SSB No DQ from the same year is _even better_. Which sounds impossible, but that's the best part. 

----------

*Vacant World of STARDOM Championship*

Kairi Hojo vs Io Shirai - _STARDOM: The Highest 3/29/15_

:mark:

Hojo had that bit at the end where you weren't sure if she was gassed from pure exhaustion of working two hard nosed matches in one night, or she was just selling everything SUPER well. I love that quality when you're not even sure. This was strong. I'd say Hojo vs Kimura beforehand was MOTN & pretty much the best thing I've seen all year from anything w/women, but this was damn good too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll dig out that PWG match tomorrow.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jay Briscoe (c) vs Samoa Joe, ROH World Heavyweight Championship - ROH Supercard of Honor IX*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That strong stretch of PWG from 2009 - 2012. :banderas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Sho Tanaka & Tiger Mask vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Captain New Japan, Yohei Komatsu & Yuji Nagata_ - *NJPW Invasion Attack, 4.5.15

Only Japan can make multi man tags like these fun.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WHOA NELLY, JOSHIBOX


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader *~ AJPW (October 30th 1999)*

****

Equally good compared to their May '99 match I've always thought.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

the post-match stip bama4


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Young Bucks (c) vs Roppongi Vice, IWGP Junior Tag Championship _- *NJPW Invasion Attack 4.5.15*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mark Henry vs Ezekial Jackson - _WWE: Smackdown 3/6/12_

SMASH, YES. BIG MEN GO SMASH. I miss Henry doing this weekly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Mark Henry vs Ezekial Jackson - _WWE: Smackdown 3/6/12_
> 
> SMASH, YES. BIG MEN GO SMASH. I miss Henry doing this weekly.


Just watched this too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Kenny Omega (c) vs Mascara Dorado, IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship _- *NJPW Invasion Attack 4.5.15*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata vs Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba - _NJPW: Invasion Attack 2015 4/5/15_

You can tell Tana is banged up. Didn't do much here. But got the Saku/Shibata interactions & that's what I wanted. Marked for the finish. Legitimacy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_AJ Styles (c) vs Kota Ibushi_, *IWGP World Heavyweight Championship - NJPW Invasion Attack 4.5.15 *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (All Japan 5/2/99)*

You can tell it was a breath of fresh air for Vader returning to Japan.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^did you see the first Vader vs Kobashi match? Damn he was having fun being a beast again.

-------------

Bray Wyatt vs Erick Rowan - _WWE: Smackdown 4/7/15_

Hell yes. This had the story behind it like the best gem found on a weekly WCW tv program. Something that had history but wasn't focused on for a spell, until that night it was booked & they really brought it to life once the match kicked off. This is why while Bray may be "floating around" he still has a bit more behind him than others who do random stuff weekly b/c it can def pop more when something is stationed w/structure. 

They clubbered each other for about five minutes; the lot of it looked rad. There's chemistry w/these two. Loved how there was a video detailing the history & promo before hand to make the actions of Rowan entering and starting the fight "pop". Spot where Rowan had Bray on his heels, only to sucker him into the deadly lariat spot, but on the floor, completely ruled. Things were snippy, looks so much better than being fabricated to "hate" like how the majority of Bray vs Ambrose was. Bray is still such a unique talent in this way that when it matters, it shows. I know SD is commonly tossed aside, but you can't skip everything sometimes. b/c the good stuff like this fly under the radar & actually make you happy to see something WWE circa 2015.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not in a while mate. Just watching the second Misawa match atm, ill move onto Kobashi one soon.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Still can't go wrong w/Vader vs Misawa stuff. I'm gonna check out Kawada vs Jamal atm. :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett (WWE SummerSlam 2011)*

Fun little match here. Probably Barrett's best singles match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Sami Zayn vs Rhyno _- *WWE NXT 4/15/15*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Triple Crown Championship*

Toshiaki Kawada(c) vs Jamal - _AJPW: Crossover 2004_

Oh, look, this was excellent. Not surprised at all. Jamal's bump off the apron & STRETCH PLUM :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Austin Aries Indypendence Day 2008 Day 1: The Eve of Indypendence 09/27/08*

Enjoyable match! (Y)


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Triple H vs. The Rock - Backlash 2000 - WWF Championship


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley III - Impact


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Stan Hansen/Terry Gordy vs Toshiaki Kawada/Genichiro Tenryu (12/16/1988)*

Great tag match here. Kawada is the young upstart, with Tenryu acting like his protector. Gordy and Hansen end up destroying poor Kawada's knee, taking him out of the match. Tenryu bravely fights on, but the big brutes are just too much for him.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Motor City Machine Guns (c) vs Generation Me, *TNA World Tag Team Championship*_ - TNA Bound For Glory 2010.

*Young Bucks and MCMG it does not get better than this.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KENTA & Takashi Sugiura vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Shinsuke Nakamura (NOAH 08/24/13)*

Makes me wish that a match between Nakamura & KENTA would've happened.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kevin Steen and Bryan Danielson vs The American Wolves ROH Validation 05/09/2009

Only about 18 minutes long. There was good psychology revolving around Bryan's knee and he tapped to a half crab eventually. Good match and The Wolves def looked very strong here.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

x2llglx_wr-cm-punk-s-best-matches-cm-punk-c-vs-batista-wh-championship-the-great-american-bash-2008_sport

Can really enjoy something like this in retrospect.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. John Morrison vs. The Miz (WWE Hell In A Cell 2010)*

First time I watched this since it happened in 2010. Great match, and one of the many matches that make me pick Daniel Bryan as the wrestler of 2010.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Kenta Kobashi *~ AJPW (February 27th 2000)*

***3/4

This match is the least out of the three they had. Still very good despite being slower paced, but there was good psychology, etc. This is only the second time I've seen it, but I appreciated it more this time around than last time. I always say it, but Vader is so underrated it's ridiculous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader vs Keiji Mutoh (NJ Handheld 08/10/1991)*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*TLC 2010*
#1 Contender's Ladder Match
_King Sheamus vs. John Morrison

_Love this more everytime I see it. Third favourite ladder match of all time and my favourite WWE ladder match. Beats Jericho/Benoit, in my opinion.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Toshiaki Kawada/Mitsuharu Misawa vs Terry Gordy/Steve Williams (07.24.1991) (Tag Titles)*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Undertaker vs Kane - WWF Summerslam 2000


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Micheal Elgin vs Davey Richards (ROH Showdown In The Sun)*

Why did I watch this shit. Meltzer gave this 5 stars? :aries2

Think I'd rather rewatch Lesnar/Goldberg.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Undertaker vs King Kong Bundy - Wrestlemania 11


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH A New Level)*

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH A New Level)*
> 
> Great match.


:clap It truly is.


*Bryan Danielson v KENTA V Samoa Joe 03/25/26 non title.*

I enjoyed this quite a bit. While it doesnt compare to Bryan v KENTA or Bryan v Samoa Joe, it was so damn stiff! Awesome display of that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Samoa Joe (ROH The 5th Year Festival: New York)*

Great match here. 2007 was such a good year for ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, & Dolph Ziggler vs Big Show, Sheamus, & Wade Barrett - _WWE: Smackdown 4/7/15_

This was so awesome. Pleases me when all the dynamics click like they did here. Well, Barrett was a nobody in this, but he's rather bland 50% of the time, so that is to be expected. Pleased as punch w/Dolph in this, an actual effective babyface outing. His apron spots were good fun. Reigns' hot tag + finish gave me goosebumps. So rad. This is why SD being around is fine by me. There was two matches on here worth seeing. While WM ended up being a solid show, these two matches trumped the majority of that event. Bar none. WWE needs to pack their programs filled w/six man tags again. You just can't beat these formulas from this company.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*KENTA vs Matt Sydal (ROH The Bitter End)*

Always liked this match. Underrated imo.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander - ROH TV 4/19/15. (Date it aired here)*

*Just watched the latest ROH on DVR, Cannot wait for the Tag Title match next week pulling for Daniels and Kaz. Great segment with Lethal in the Fish Tank too. This was a pretty fun TV main event.Commentary in ROH always put things over right about the product and the struggles/story of its stars.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mitsuharu Misawa, Toshiaki Kawada & Kenta Kobashi vs. Jumbo Tsuruta, Akira Taue & Masa Fuchi (AJPW 4/20/91)*






THE legendary 6-man Japan tag. It's nearly an hour long and is fucking INCREDIBLE. Taue cheapshots Kawada on the apron three times during the first ten minutes, after
the third shot, i found myself shouting at the screen "That's three fucking times" lol. 

Brilliant moment when Taue is in the ring with Kobashi, and Kawada has had enough and just storms into the ring and starts pounding on Taue, and the next couple of minutes turn into a sort of 'quasi shoot', where Kobashi/Misawa hold back Kawada, looks great and makes you think, due to the heat, if its real.

But my most favorite part, and one of my favorite bits in wrestling now is this:

http://gfycat.com/FlashyPoliteBuck

Its fucking magical. That air of grace and then 'Thwack' :mark:

I only watched the full match the other day, having only seen the JIP version up until now.

GET.ON.THIS.SHIT.NOW.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams (ROH Scramble Madness)*

Gonna be re-watching the Bryan Danielson vs. The World DVD. This one was just a great pure wrestling match, and a lot better than their 1st match against each other.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue *~ AJPW (February 28th 1993)*

****

Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Daisuke Sekimoto, Yuji Okabayashi, & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs Kohei Sato, Ryuichi Kawakami, & Kazuki Hashimoto - _BJW: Ikkitousen Death Match Survivor 2015 Night One 3/1/15
_
Strong division goodness. I need to get on the Twin Towers vs Okabayashi & Hino tag championship match later tonight.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking awesome match, I'm definitely going to have to keep an eye out for Willy Ospreay.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Fighting Spirit)*

Great match.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Judgement Day 2006
*Kurt Angle vs. Mark Henry
_This was so frustrating. Never knew this match happened and on paper it sounds like it could have been great, and it almost was. Plucky babyface Angle with injured ribs vs. destructive monster Henry with limited time? Sounds good. It wasn't. Well it was for the first few minutes - Kurt taking the fight to Mark made for a great start, a sweet roundhouse kick to the head of Mizark and even some weird looking flippy thing that looked cool despite Kurt landing on his head._ _Then Henry cuts him off and works the injured ribs and it's working; I'm invested, I care. BUT THENNNN Kurt sells worse than Gil from the Simpsons, german suplexes him and Angle slams him. Fuckkk offfffff! Completely took me out of the match, as did the finish. A pretty fun start, up the swanny due to Kurt being Kurt. Disappointing._


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers - PWG Death To All But Metal

SHOUT OUT TO THE HOMIE BROCK :brock4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^that match kada

--------

*ICExInfinty Championship*

Tsukasa Fujimoto(c) vs Kurumi - _Ice Ribbon: New Ice Ribbon #635 3/21/15_

When it started I wasn't a bit sure of it. It made sure it'll grow & improve, and it did. Good outing here. Not as strong as the tag championship right before it, but quality enough as it is. Finish was legit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA (ROH Anarchy in the UK)*

Fun little match here. SUWA looked like a beast.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Samoa Joe vs ACH - _ROH: Conqest Tour: Milwaukee 3/13/15_

Didn't care for this. Joe looked good and that's pleasing, but the match was nothing more than a 19 minute novelty of him running through his move-set showing he's still capable of working to the level that he was at when he left ROH. There wasn't any story, or real reason to care outside of just seeing Joe himself beat up on an obnoxious guy. ACH was p. bad in this too. Commentary drives home how important this match is, yet ACH is acting like an idiot. He took the match vs AJ Styles seriously, and that ended up being really good. Ugh. Whatever. Happy to see Joe. He looks to be in MUCH better shape too. That's a damn good sight to see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs Martin Stone vs Robbie Brookside triple threat 3 promotions match Frontiers of Honour II 8/18/2006*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus (WWE RAW 07/08/13)*

This was a fun TV match. Bryan & Sheamus have such a great chemistry w/ each other.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jay Lethal (c) vs Douglas Williams, TNA X-Division Championship - TNA Bound For Glory 2010

Great match and lol Robbie E and Cookie attack Jay post match, miss them together.

*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Vader vs Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Championship Tournament Final – 24/04/89)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Tyler Black vs Bryan Danielson ROH Breakout 01/25/2008*

I think both these guys have the potential to do great things.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki (ROH Live in Tokyo)*

Nearly perfect match. How great was Danielson's 2007? One of the GOAT years for a wrestler. Classics vs. KENTA, McGuinness, Generico, Shiozaki + the legendary feud vs. Morishima. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Considering he had my favorite match of his vs Morishima at Man Up, his 2007 was insane. And he did that w/ONE EYE too. Lets not forget he had the Necro Butcher match from PWG the same year. :mark:

--------

Tiger Mask IV vs Sho Tanaka - _NJPW: Road to Wrestling Dontaku 2015 Night One 4/17/15_


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

AWESOME Trios Tag match to crown the first ever Trio Tag Champions on Lucha Underground. Awesome match on an awesome show of the best wrestling show on television by far(better than NXT too).


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*John Cena vs Seth Rollins vs Brock Lesnar* _(WWE Royal Rumble 2014)_

Each of these guys at their best tearing the house down. My MOTY so far and won't be surprised if it still is en el fin del año.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Radicalz :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar* _(WWE SummerSlam 2013)_

This honestly may be my favorite match of all time.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Evolve 35
*Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway

Kinda "movesy" but I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson, CIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards, Rocky Romero & Masaaki Mochizuki (ROH Live in Osaka)*

Fun match. The last few minutes were pretty crazy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Robert Roode (c) vs Jeff Hardy, TNA World Heavyweight Championship_ - *TNA Genesis 2012*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pieces of Hate vs Osirian Portal - _Chikara: The Living Daylights 7/19/14_

On paper it looked awesome. In reality; it was awesome. Ophidian losing his rad heel singles run in favor of being a duo again was a bummer at the start, but when you see how great he is w/Amasis, you can't be upset that's the way things went.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Paul London & El Generico vs Young Bucks vs The Cutler Brothers (Guerilla Warfare Match) (PWG World Tag Team Championships) (PWG Seven)*

Upped it here for anyone:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...eam-championships-pwg-seven.html#post48071050


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. PAC (ROH Caged Rage)*

This was a really entertaining 13 minute match. Would love to see a re-match in the future, as Neville is A LOT better than he was in 2007.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*EVOLVE 40
*Tommy End vs. Timothy Thatcher

_This was absolutely phenomenal - I haven't enjoyed watching a north-American, modern day match like that in a long time. Such a simple story told in such a simple way: Thatcher dominates the newcomer on the ground and is well aware of his advantages so he sticks to them . He remains glued to End and doesn't give him time to breather. Tommy meanwhile scratches and claws until he can find an inch of space and once he does, that's when he siezes the advantage, so whilst he's on the attack, Thatcher scratches and claws his way to close the distance and regain his advantage. Such a simple narrative, expertly told. A definite low levelMOTYC._


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Genichiro Tenryu vs. Stan Hansen (All Japan 7/27/88)*






Hansen is like a fucking wild animal here. Goes after Tenryu before he even gets 
to the ring. Busts him open with own championship belt, then goes after him again
a few minutes later with his rope. The opening ten minutes or so
is a full on beating by Hansen, nasty kicks and punches.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I've really enjoyed the couple matches Bryan has had with Jericho. They have great chemistry.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Daniel Bryan vs The Miz* _(WWE Night of Champions 2010)_

Yet another good Bryan match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Manhattan Mayhem II)*

One of my top-10 favorite matches of all-time.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*$5 Wrestling All Gimmicks Needed; I Quit Match*
Freight Train vs. Jake Manning

Choo-Choo Time!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs Bubba Ray Dudley (Raw 05.27.2002)*

x2o11we

Really good short TV match. Both link up very well IMO. Funny to hear Lesnar's first WWE music too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*PWE One Year Anniversary Show
*AJ Styles vs. Noam Dar


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Toshiaki Kawada vs Mitsuharu Misawa (All Japan 10/21/92)*


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got done watching AJ Styles & Young Bucks vs. Cedric Alexander/ACH/Matt Sydal from 14/2/15 ROH TV. Gotta say I was impressed, really dig the young bucks and styles obviously but ACH and Cedric were awesome too... I loved it. Spot city but who cares. Corino shouting superkick was gold.... Favourite match of the year other than the rumble 3way


SUPERKICK :ha


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CM Punk(c) vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels vs James Gibson - ROH Redemption 8/12/05


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Kiss Me Arse Match*

Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler - _WWE: Extreme Rules_

No surprise; random moves for 8 minutes until someone won. Blurgh. WWE's booking is so ass backwards. No pun intended. :ti

I guess I'll just finish this show tomorrow. Next up was a Kofi Kingston match. Like I give a fuck to see that anytime soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Death Before Dishonor IV)07/15/2006*

I loved this. Why can't ROH release a compilation of Nigel's title defenses? I would love the same for Danielson, too.Nigel was Pure champion for 350 days and ROH champion for 545 days. Release these damn it, I miss the guy.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Extreme Rules 2015
*Neville vs. Bad News Barrett.

Good, not great. Still the best thing on the show. Knew it was a waste of time to watch the show, and now I'll learn from my mistake.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ricochet & Rich Swann vs AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol (PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1)*

Fabulous match. Uploaded it here for anyone else:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...ll-star-weekend-9-night-1-a.html#post48166074


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*ROH Better Than Our Best 2006*
Four Corner Survival
_Jimmy Yang vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe

_Probably the best Four Corner Survival match I've ever seen. Great action, well paced and well worked. That sequence between AJ and Daniels towards the end of that match was fantastic. Loved this match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CM Punk vs. Nate Webb - IWA MS 10/4/02


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel from NXT.

Great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^that match is on youtube. Oh FFS I'm so happy.

-----------

Homicide vs Jay Briscoe - _ROH: Fate of an Angel II_

LOL @ this. Lazy Homicide is cancer.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Man Up!)*

Amazing match here. Especially when you consider that it's only about 13 minutes long. This feud is so great. :zayn3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The holy grail match.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*FWE Heavyweight Championship - Two out of Three Falls Match*

John Hennigan(c) vs AJ Styles - _FWE: Hennigan vs Styles 3/11/15_

Disappointing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJQ said:


>


:clap Thank you so much for posting this! :mark:

[*ANDRE THE GIANT VS STAN HANSEN NJPW 09/23/1981*

Loved this match. Hansen is a bast in this. He and Andre brawl like crazy ad Hansen bodyslams him with ease. It's great to see Andre so mobile. This is the year before he broke his ankle and began the decline of his mobility.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. PAC - 1PW*

x199889


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Morishima/Dragon, Shinskay/Sabre, Andre/Hansen and AJ/Pac all on one page

:drose


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor - NXT Title - WWE NXT 25.03.2015*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*wXw 11/24/11
*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Dick Togo

Dick Togo coming out to Cypress Hill :sodone

On a real though, this is fantastic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Rick Rude (c) vs Ricky Steamboat - WCW U.S. Title - WCW Superbrawl II*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*CIMA, Naruki Doi, and Don Fuji (Blood Generation) vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, and Ryo Saito (Do Fixer) (Dragon Gate 7/3/05)*

x1a70zg

This guys' channel has some good Jap/Indy matches if anyone's interested: http://www.dailymotion.com/user/Uppgreyedd/1


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Glory By Honor VI, Night 2)*

Another great match between these 2. This was even better than I remembered.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Simply the embodiment of greatness! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Simply the embodiment of greatness! :mark:


THE GREATEST MATCH IN THE HISTORY OF PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Akira Maeda (6/12/86)*

Excellent match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hiroshi Tanahashi Vs Minoru Suzuki - NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 8/10/12


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams (All Japan 01/30/93)*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Zero-One 1/5/2003
*Dick Togo and Ikuto Hidaka vs. Paul London and CW Anderson

_DICK :dance_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_RedDragon (c) vs The Addiction, ROH World Tag Team Championship_ - *ROH TV 4/26/15

HAIL THE KRD. *


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Rising Above 2007)*

Another awesome match between Bryan & Morishima. And to think that this is their "worst" match against each other.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon (c) vs. Scorpio Sky - Revolution Pro Wrestling 08/09/2003

Awesome match.

Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa - PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison

Equally as awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Super Dragon (c) vs. Scorpio Sky - Revolution Pro Wrestling 08/09/2003
> 
> Awesome match.
> 
> ...


Those are some damn great choices! :clap










As good as it sounds, it's even better! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*King of the Ring 2015 Finals*

Wade Barrett vs Adrian Neville - _WWE: King of the Ring 2015 4/28/15_


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Prince Puma vs. Drago*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton (Extreme Rules 2015) (Steel Cage)*

Thought this was shit tbh.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GETTING THROUGH THESE SALE DVDS

*Alex Shelley vs Matt Sydal - PWG BOLA 2007 N3*

http://gfycat.com/HauntingShockedFlicker

:lenny


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dan Kroffat vs. Rob Van Dam (All Japan) (6-9-95)*

x26y2r


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki (ROH Double Feature)*

Well this was a really great tag team match. Another match that was much better than I remembered.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricochet vs Andrew Everett - PWG Don't Sweat the Technique 

Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr - PWG Don't Sweat the Technique 

JESUS TAPDANCING FUCK THAT MAIN EVENT


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse vs Sexy Star - Lucha Underground


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (WWE Extreme Rules 2011)*

Great match + one of the greatest moments in wrestling history.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH Television Championship - Steel Cage Match*

Jay Lethal(c) vs Matt Taven - _ROH: Field of Honor 2014_

Delirious' booking makes zero sense. Steel cage match to keep the outside guys out. They GET IN THE CAGE EASILY & still interfere. Ugh. This isn't only confined to being a running joke in WWE. Match wasn't GREAT or anything, but it was fun enough for a blow off that felt fine enough to have a cage & Lethal wasn't working trashy, so that was a plus, so the ending going to hell was a bummer.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Steve Austin vs Ken Shamrock, I Quit Match_ - *WWE RAW 10.26.98*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

PWG

World tag team championship title three-way ladder match with Super Smash Bros. vs Future Shock vs The Young Bucks

An absolutely silly, ridiculous match but cool if you just go with it. There were a few neat spots like one of the Bucks jumping off a falling ladder, landing on the top rope and jumping on some guys outside the ring.

And the real highlight of the match was the ref taking an accidental bump, then later returning to the match, flipping off the team that hit him before pushing the ladder over that they were climbing, then doing a swanton out of the ring on top of them LOL.

This is my first taste of PWG, and it seems like a pretty zany promotion. And it's fun to hear commentary casually dropping F bombs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eric Young vs. Kurt Angle - Stretcher Match Impact


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH A New Level)*

Well I liked this a lot more now than I did on the last watch. What an AMAZING match. Probably Marufuji's best match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Mankind (c) vs Ken Shamrock, Hardcore Championship_ - *WWE RAW 11.9.98*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels - Last Man Standing - TNA Destination X 2012


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Digging this Dave Mastiff guy, heard nothing but good things about him, definitely going to have to look into him some more.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Yeah, Mastiff is quality. Glad that match was uploaded too. A good one.

-----------

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal Tournament Finals*

Hideo Itami vs Finn Balor - _NXT: #142 3/26/15_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit (WWF Championship) (WWF Raw 05.28.2001)*

x1qrid


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground 03/18/15)*

Finally watched this. What an amazing match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Rock (c) vs Steve Austin, WWE Championship - RAW 11.16.98 *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Adam Cole vs AJ Styles - ROH All Star Extravaganza VI*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship vs Career*

Adrian Neville(c) vs Sami Zayn - _NXT: Takeover: REvolution_

W/A TEAR IN MY EYE :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi & Kenta Kobashi (5/25/92)*

First time watching this in full, more than lives up to the hype. Crowd
alone is fucking RED HOT. There was a great pin attempt by Kroffat, just after Kobashi missed the Moonsault, never seen it before.

:homer


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*ESW Extreme Rumble '11*

Aside from that Jynx geek taking home the gold, this was a wonderfully crafted match with intense spots and nail biting action.

****


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Near the full 5 mark for me. You live to see a multi-man match that well done in pro graps. Winner left a LOT to be desired, but at least he did it for his mama. I got the emotional factor of the angle.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I give it **** stars as well. One if the better book Rumbles in years and had some great spots by The CONDUCTOR and Wicked J. Jose JR(Or whatever his name was) did a fantastic job as well. But I believe we all can agree that Austen "Little Rey" G was THE MAN of the match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit vs 'Stone Cold' Steve Austin (WWF Smackdown 05.31.2001)*

x26dtbm

'The Edmonton Classic'


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^i love that match, thank you for uploading

for me i just watched

Texas Death Match Cactus Jack vs Vader Worldwide April 30th, 1994


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not my upload, just posted a link.

----------------

*Daniel Bryan vs Triple H (Wrestlemania 30)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My bank stopped sucking and I finally got my hands on NJPWWorld, TIME TO WATCH ALL THE CLASSICS. 

Antonio Inoki (c) vs Andre the Giant - NJPW 1974.12.15


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Jay Lethal (c) vs Tomasso CIAMPA, ROH Television Championship_ - *ROH TV 5.3.15*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (ROH The Tokyo Summit)*

This was just as amazing as I remembered. One of my favorites.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*KO-D Tag Team Title Match: Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) vs Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) - DDT Max Bump(4/29/15)*



:moyes1 Amazing tag match


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki (ROH Driven 2008)*

This was a pretty fun match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*AAA Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match*

Jack Evans & Angelico(c) vs Myzteziz & Fenix vs Joe Lider & Pentagon Jr. - _AAA: Guerra De Titanes 2014 12/7/14_

I wanted some Lucha wrestlecrap. I 100% got it here. Lider & Pentagon's strikes though; crackling. :mark:

Myzteziz didn't botch anything, per say. But his timing for some sequences is still funny to watch. He's Sin Cara btw. He did wimp out on the dive at the end by timing it late. Or he's just lazy. Haven't figured it out yet. Which explains why Fenix left that spot w/the SICKEST bruise ever. Oh Mistico w/a million Z's, never change.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin vs Chris Jericho (WWF Raw 06.04.2001)*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Dolph Ziggler vs Luke Harper* _(WWE TLC 2014)_

Splendid match. Enjoyed the hell out of this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KENNY said:


> ^i love that match, thank you for uploading
> 
> for me i just watched
> 
> Texas Death Match Cactus Jack vs Vader Worldwide April 30th, 1994


I just watched that the other day. 

The last match I watched, though:

*ROH Take No Prisoners: World Title Match 3/16/09 *

Nigel McGuiness(c) vs. Tyler Black

Very good match. Black had better with Bryan, but this is a very enjoyable match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sting vs Cactus Jack - Beach Blast 1992.

What a fucking match, incredible. Loved watching.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (ROH Glory By Honor VII)*

What an amazing match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*"Stretcher Match"*

Jeff Jarrett vs Scott Hall - _NWA-TNA: PPV #7 7/31/02_

Vintage TNA aka :ha


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Johnny Mundo vs Alberto El Patron (Lucha Underground 5-6-15) - Fantastic main event match with a very hype crowd.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They'd probably be pissed if they didn't achieve their goal of telling the fans when to cheer & boo like a real TV show, tbhayley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KENNY said:


> Sting vs Cactus Jack - Beach Blast 1992.
> 
> What a fucking match, incredible. Loved watching.


:clap This was the match I just watched. Worthy of all the praise! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Watch the entire show, imo. Full of :mark: nearly everywhere.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit/Chris Jericho vs Steve Austin/Vince McMahon (WWF Smackdown 06/07/2001)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov (ROH Supercard of Honor IV)*

Good match, and Bryan hulking up after Koslov did the Cattle Mutilation + Elbow Strikes was awesome. (Y)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Alberto El Patron vs. Johnny Mundo*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Watch the entire show, imo. Full of :mark: nearly everywhere.


Dark Six Man Tag Team Match
Big Josh, The Junkyard Dog & The Z-Man vs. Diamond Dallas Page, Richard Morton & Tracy Smothers
WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match
Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo
Singles Match
Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
Singles Match
Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
Non Title Falls Count Anywhere Match
Cactus Jack vs. Sting
Non Title 30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match
Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat
Six Man Tag Team Match (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously)
WCW World Tag Team Title Match
The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy

the last 3 matches have me excited, interesting to see Raven (scotty flamingo), other matches sound cool too


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Steven Regal vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Monday Nitro 2/10/97)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Stan Hansen & Dan Kroffat vs. Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson (AJ 10/26/88)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Match never gets fucking old, and is still one of my favorite ever. I would say one thing, the way this particular ref counts does irritate me tbh, it's not just this match, it's just his style of doing the 3 count.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Final Battle 2008)*

Perfect way to end this feud. Amazing match.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

^ Danielson's entrance inthat match up until "THE FINAL COUNTDOWN" bit gives me chills every time. The way he dives over the barricade then stands up and looks towards the crowd, perfect timing, perfect atmosphere. 

kada

----------------------------------------

*Philidelphia Spectrum 8/27/91
*Jake Roberts vs. Rick Rude


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Open the Triangle Gate Championship*

Dragon Kid, Masaaki Mochizuki, & Big R. Shimizu(c) vs Naruki Doi, CIMA, & Cyber Kong - _Dragon Gate: Open the Champion Gate in Osaka Night One 2/28/15_

BIG R. SHIMIZU. Dragon Gate has been a lot more fun for me this year. Especially in the matches that matter.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Akira Tozawa vs Shingo Takagi - Dragon Gate: King of the Gate 2015 Day 1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle (Steel Cage) (WWF Raw 06/11/2001)*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Rob Van Dam (c) vs Kenny King, TNA X-Division Championship_ - *TNA Final Resolution 2012*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Volk Han vs HANS Nyman (RINGS 05/25/1996)*

Han refuses to let go of the submission hold after winning, no idea why. Dick Vrij runs in and clumps Han, it all goes nuts then as lots of officials storm the ring and the crowd go fucking ape, throwing all sorts into the ring.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels, The Final Time_ - *Final Resolution 2012



FALLEN ANGEL.

Shame he was not TNA World Champ*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> *Volk Han vs HANS Nyman (RINGS 05/25/1996)*
> 
> Han refuses to let go of the submission hold after winning, no idea why. Dick Vrij runs in and clumps Han, it all goes nuts then as lots of officials storm the ring and the crowd go fucking ape, throwing all sorts into the ring.


I haven't seen that in years. I use to get RINGS,UWF, and Pancrase tapes back then. That feels like another world now.

*ROH World Title Match – TAKESHI MORISHIMA vs. CLAUDIO CASTAGNOLI DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR V NIGHT 1 8/10/2007*

I really liked this match. Very intense. Of course Morishima won in his 13th title defense. Great uppercut flurry by Claudio, but Morishima's backdrop driver was a lethal thing. Easily a 4 star match in my eyes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^yeah it rules like the general gist of Morishima's reign. Although part of me would possibly go out and say Morishima vs Brent Albright the next night was a bit better. I don't own Night One so perhaps it is seeing one match more than another that lends myself towards this opinion.

--------------

*WCW Television Championship + A LOT OF MONEY*

Johnny B. Badd(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page - _WCW: SuperBrawl VI_

It's too bad this went much too long for them to work w/b/c their chemistry works & DDP is just super duper awesome in everything he puts in a match. But I'm not quite sure what the game plan of mapping out the match to be 14 minutes was when by the 10 minute mark it kind of peaked only to stretch out longer & longer. Their best outing was at WW3 in '95 when it went about 12 minutes, things were paced better & it just aided them completely. This is p. much the definition of decent in the world of wrestling. I still stand that DDP has his neat moments in it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ^yeah it rules like the general gist of Morishima's reign. Although part of me would possibly go out and say Morishima vs Brent Albright the next night was a bit better. I don't own Night One so perhaps it is seeing one match more than another that lends myself towards this opinion.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...



You could do a lot worse than picking Morishima vs Albright. Personally, I think it was Albright's best ROH match. The three of them, Claudio, Morishima, and Albright had a very entertaining and hard hitting 3 way match just two weeks later. These three matches were just more standouts of Morishima's tenure. I need to go pull the disk and watch the Albright and the triple threat ones again. Not a bad way to spend some time watching Morishima go, especially now that he is done as a wrestler.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The sudden retirement broke my heart. Even if he wasn't pumping out classics these days, but he was still my favorite on the NOAH roster. (well, non gaijin wise as that was Zack Sabre Jr) Had a fun smash em up match vs Saito and then boom; just over.

I do own the three way elimination match too. Its good stuff. A tiny bit weaker than the selective singles matches from the DBD shows, but about as rugged as you would have wanted & expected. The next night being the start of the Danielson vs Morishima program so it all built up towards something greater in the long run.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Volk Han vs Tsuyoshi Kohsaka (RINGS 07/16/1996)*

Excellent match, until Kohsaka gets busted open and K.O'd after some super fast palm strikes and a knee from Han.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Bobby Fish (EVOLVE 4: Danielson vs. Fish)*

What an amazing match. A+ performance by Bobby Fish too. He's so underrated.



Flux said:


> ^ Danielson's entrance inthat match up until "THE FINAL COUNTDOWN" bit gives me chills every time. The way he dives over the barricade then stands up and looks towards the crowd, perfect timing, perfect atmosphere.
> 
> kada


Always get goosebumps watching that. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA Lockdown 2008)*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eric Young vs Kurt Angle - TNA Impact


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Volk Han vs Kiyoshi Tamura (RINGS 09/25/1996)*

Their first in a legendary series.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Reborn: Stage 1 04/23/2004*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*

Now that I am done with Bryan Danielson vs. The World, I am gonna be re-watching the stuff on my MOYC list. This was just as good as it was the last time I watched it. MOTY.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs The Miz vs John Morrison (Submissions Count Anywhere) (HIAC 2010)*

Was this the only time Bryan attempted 'Cattle Mutilation' in WWE?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. El Generico (ROH Age of Insanity)*

Phenomenal match. They did a damn good job @ teasing that Generico might win the title here. Those nearfalls in the end. :banderas



Brock said:


> *Daniel Bryan vs The Miz vs John Morrison (Submissions Count Anywhere) (HIAC 2010)*
> 
> Was this the only time Bryan attempted 'Cattle Mutilation' in WWE?


Yep I think so. Fucking Cole & King on commentary though. fpalm Shitting on Striker who actually called the move.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tell me about it. I'm not sure they were even playing their roles tbh, I.e Cole being a heel at the time. They just didn't have a fucking clue and it was damn embarrassing to listen to.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Mundo/Del Rio.

God damn that physicality was off the chain. And what a gorgeous sequence to finish it off. Jusy fantastic by both of them :clap


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Nakamura vs. Goto (Wrestling Dontaku)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Alberto El Patron vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton)*

Hell of a match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Curt Hennig vs. Stan Hansen (Las Vegas 5/31/86)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fastlane)*

Holy shit this felt better now than it did the last time I watched it. Great match. (Y) And I noticed that Bryan did the "I Have Till 5!" thing too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Death Before Dishonor XII Night 1 08/22/2014*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kenny Omega vs. Alex Shelley (Wrestling Dontaku)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (NXT Takeover: Rival)*

I still loved this, but not as much as I remember loving it the last time I watched it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*CZW Tag Team Championships*

Ohio is 4 Killers(c) vs Young Bucks - _CZW: Sixteen: An Ultraviolent Anniversary_

It's largely a flashy sprint dream match w/an unneeded silly ref moment in the mix, but I did sure have fun watching it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Go Shiozaki (ROH Live In Tokyo 2007)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock n Roll 05/23/2014*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs PAC (ROH Caged Rage 2007)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sabre vs Devitt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

60 Minute Iron Man Match For The WWE Championship: Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle

BORK DA GAWD!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Owen Hart vs 123 Kid (King Of The Ring 1994)*

Such a well executed match for the 5 or so minutes it goes. I much preferred Walkman in this phase more so than any other incarnation.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory By Honor VIII)*

One of my favorites. And love the speeches in the end. "You know, I had a lot of stuff I wanted to say, but that bastard clamdigger knocked me out so I can't remember the first thing." :lol



IDONTSHIV said:


> *Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock n Roll 05/23/2014*


Cage's best match ever. I remember being really surprised @ how good that match was when I watched it. Awesome match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH Glory By Honor VIII)*
> 
> One of my favorites. And love the speeches in the end. "You know, I had a lot of stuff I wanted to say, but that bastard clamdigger knocked me out so I can't remember the first thing." :lol
> 
> ...


I agree. It really sold me on Cage because I was just sort of meh towards him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I've seen Cage have better than that match vs Roddy. It was p. standard nothing special stuff, for me. Just glad I didn't hate it considering I'm a fan of both & how much PWG these days leaves me ughhhhh.

-----------

*ECW Championship - Scramble Match*

Mark Henry(c) vs Matt Hardy vs Finlay vs Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs The Miz - _WWE: Unforgiven 2008_

It might be the only match on the PPV that isn't a piece of trash, and it is actually quite awesome. I never liked it as much as I did on this watch. So, that's always a cool thing when it happens. These guys felt like they actually knew how to make this gimmick match work. Doesn't surprise me b/c it was CLEARLY the best talent pool of the three on the night & how ECW was always the better product to watch during 2008.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta)*

Fantastic match.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Aerostar vs. Jack Evans*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*WWF No Way Out 2000 02/27/2000 Triple H vs. Cactus Jack Hell In A Cell*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Masters vs Curt Hawkins - _WWE: Superstars 4/12/11_

Masters is so good even in a five minute match vs Curt Hawkins he can have a worthwhile showing. I miss this guy being on TV weekly. As I stress often. He's so great.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta)*

Another great match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Shinsuke Nakamura VS Kota Ibushi* _(NJPW G1 Climax 23 - Day 4) 8/04/2013_

Just great. One of my all time favorites. That Boma Ye :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Minoru Suzuki vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NOAH 05/10/15)*

This was a good match, but not as good as their first match against each other few months ago.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Aztec Medallion vs. Killshot vs. Sexy Star vs. Pentagon vs. Fenix vs. King Cuerno vs. The Mack*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr* _(PWG Don't Sweat the Technique)_

kada

Nothing short of phenomenal. This technical wrestling exemplified.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Japan Cup 2015)*

Freakin love this match. Probably my 2nd favorite Goto vs. Shibata match ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Ricochet vs the champion Drew Galloway Evolve 37 01/10/2015*

I really like both men and was very satisfied with this match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I need to watch some EVOLVE from 2015, still. Especially the latest Galloway vs Strong match. 

-----------






More MASTERS


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Re-watched two great matches from the last two weeks of Lucha Underground


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Volk Han vs Masayuki Naruse (RINGS 10/25/1996)*

Naruse lands a heavy spinning backhand to the haw of Han, and in a seemingly rare act of anger, Han proceeds to dump him over the top rope.

Excellent, heated match with some great counters and exchanges.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Hernandez vs El Patròn, Lucha Underground.

The ending was :Banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Volk Han vs Kiyoshi Tamura (RINGS 01/22/1997)*

Another great match between the pair and Han claims his second Mega Battle Tournament win.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ibushi vs Nakamura - WK9

First re-watch. Great match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor - NXT Championship - WWE NXT 3/25/2015

Great match. I especially enjoyed Owens' leg work on Balor towards the end of the match. It was very well done.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs Zack Sabre Jr - WxW 16 Carat Gold 09 D2*
I'm not going to lie, I was expecting that match to be much stronger than it actually was. Still worth the watch.

*Bryan Danielson vs Chris Hero - WxW 16 Carat Gold 08 D3*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*No Rope Barbed Wire Match*

Matt Tremont vs Stockade - _CZW: Deja Vu 2015_

Bloody & brutal; fun times. Tremont is awesome. True heart & soul of CZ-dub.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cyber Sunday 2007 Triple H vs. Umaga: Street Fight

****


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The Tempest said:


> Hernandez vs El Patròn, Lucha Underground.
> 
> The ending was :Banderas


So awesome


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Tomoaki Honma vs Katsuyori Shibata - G! CLIMAX 24 8/3/14

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii - G1 CLIMAX 23 8/4/13
*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Cinderella Tournament 2015 Finals*

Mayu Iwatani vs Koguma - _STARDOM: Cinderella Tournament 2015 4/23/15_

Iwatani is quality despite being undersold for so long & then there's Koguma; only 17, but feels like she's been doing this for so long. Good stuff. For the drawbacks that have recently come over the promotion, their good work always seems to push through and make it worthwhile for a watch.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> So awesome


The look of Cueto when Alberto went through the window was pure gold :delrio


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels/Diesel vs Razor Ramon/123 Kid (WWF Action Zone 10.30.1994)*

'The Kliq Tag'


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Randy Orton (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. John Cena vs. Triple H - Backlash 2008.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Steve Williams & The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Stan Lane) vs. The Samoan Swat Team (Fatu, Samoan Savage & Samu), Halloween Havoc 1989


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Weekend of Thunder Night 1)*

Love this match. :lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger (ROH Weekend of Thunder Night 1)*
> 
> Love this match. :lenny


Good choice!

*Brian Pillman vs Liger 02/29/92 Superbrawl II*

This match really stood out in comparison to other contemporary matches of WCW and WWF.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cactus Jack vs HHH - WWF Royal Rumble - Street Fight


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels/The Undertaker vs Goldust/Mankind (MSG 09/29/1996)*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cactus Jack vs HHH - WWF No Way Out 2000


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Triple H vs Booker T - WrestleMania XIX

I lol'd when JR yelled at Lawler "Flair has no business out there dammit!" :maury


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mankind vs HHH - WWF Summerslam 1997


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Destruction In Kobe 9/21/14

kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie vs New Age Outlaws - WWF Wrestlemania 14


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher (EVOLVE 41)*

Awesome match. Nothing is stopping the year of Strong. :bow


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sheamus vs Ziggler - WWE Payback 2015.

Good opener.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Nakamura vs. ACH (Global Wars)*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Team ROH vs Bullet Club* _(Global Wars 2015 Night 1)_

Great match. P much everyone looked great out there tho Roddy's got to be the MVP.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick (EVOLVE 40)*

Good match, but I don't honestly see where the ****1/4 - ****1/2 reviews are coming from.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kurt Angle vs. Edge (Judgment Day 2002)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Stan Hansen vs Leon "Baby Bull" White 3/13/1986*

A nothing of a match. Does not foreshadow the later G=Hansen/ Vader encounters.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards – ROH Border Wars 2012


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (AJPW 06/08/90)*

Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*PWG Tag Team Championship - Guerrilla Warfare Match*

Young Bucks(c) vs Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae - _PWG: ELEVEN_

Ok good, this is awesome. I wasn't worried, but you know, sometimes things could go awry w/o expecting it to. But not here. Candice had a few strikes that actually looked like she hit them hard, so that alone didn't put a damper on things at the start. And her occasional spots weren't poorly done either so yay. Bucks are Bucks. Felt like there was significant heat behind this rather than being just a random gimmick match w/implied crap. It was brutal w/o being over the top. That was the best aspect. That doesn't mean it didn't have ABSURD moments in it, of course. The superkick w/the tacks in Joey's mouth (omg...) and then the superkick w/the thumbtack covered shoe which completely ripped apart Candice's face. ffs. Joey gets undersold as part of the duo w/Candice and that's too bad b/c he's clearly the better of the two. He was fine in this too. He's no stranger to working GW matches. He knows how to keep them together.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Paul London vs. AJ Styles (ROH Night of the Grudges)*

This match. kada


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW SuperBrawl I 5/19/91
*
Arn Anderson vs. Bobby Eaton


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nigel McGuiness vs Tyler Black - ROH Take No Prisoners


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (PWG European Vacation II: Germany)*

Amazing match. I like their Giant-Size Annual #4 match a little bit better, but this one was great as well. Bryan destroying Generico's arm and Generico selling it like a champ. :banderas


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*NXT 12/25/2013*
Antonio Cesaro vs. William Regal

Still perfect. Doesn't get enough love whatsoever. The ending man.. :mj2 :mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*NXT Takeover IV 02/11/2015*

The whole card in preparation for tonight. Damn good show!


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H & Stone Cold _vs_. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho* ~ Raw (May 21st 2001)*

****3/4

Great match as always, regardless of the fact that it's less than fifteen minutes long. One of my top favorite WWF/E matches of all time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)*

AMAZING MATCH.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HHH (c) vs Kevin Nash - Bad Blood 2003.

Stellar. 

:side:

So, I'm watching NXT UNSTOPPABLE now because I missed it the other day. First nxt thing I've really watched and continuing to watch. I'm enjoying it.

Finn Balor (amazing entrance) vs Tyler Breeze - ***
Bayley and Charlotte vs Emma and Dana Brooke - **



Just finished watching Rhyno vs Baron Corbin - ** 1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Atsushi Aoki (NOAH 05/15/08)*

Great match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn - NXT UNSTOPPABLE

*** 1/2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Stan Hansen vs. Toshiaki Kawada (AJPW 02/28/93)*

What a goddamn match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*FCW 30 Minute Ironman Match 9/18/11*

Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

Still holds up, and then some. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton (Payback)*

Really enjoyed this.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Trish Stratus vs Lita - RAW December 6, 2004

My, how the fuck did we end up from that, to this awful shit WWE offer us now?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley (ROH Arena Warfare)*

Amazing match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata - New Japan Cup 2015 3/8/15


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Only The Strong Survive)*

This might be my favorite post-Danielson era ROH match. It's so amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*PAC vs Bryan Danielson ROH Caged Rage 8/24/2007*

Bryan really outclassed him in this match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:banderas match between two GOATs. Gonna be really upset if Bryan has to retire for good especially given how we'll never get to see a classic between these two on PPV.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship*

Kevin Owens(c) vs Sami Zayn - _NXT: Takeover: Unstoppable_

Structured to be an aggressive shine for Zayn the entire way considering his recent injury. It's great that it worked well for the story & for the out of not making the match lose a chance at having any quality. The one mistake and boom; stopped right in his tracks. Owens looks like a monster, Zayn looked like a million bucks throughout this, a better match than the last one; that's for certain. Hoping Zayn recovers as fast as he can so this program can have some finality. At this point the championship doesn't even have to be on the line. It can be Zayn finally trumping Owens and it'll be plenty worth seeing.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Ring Of Honor Road Rage (23/5/15.)*_: Jay Lethal(C) vs. Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH Television Championship._

Spectacular match by two spectacular wrestlers. That insane counter from Lethal Injection to Armageddon by O'Reilly was beyond gorgeous and so fluid.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto - NJPW DOMINION 6/18/11


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries & Jack Evans ROH THIRD ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION PART 1 02/25/2005*

The match opens with a dance off. It's amusing to see the uber serious Joe and Bryan do a little move. Pretty good match. Evans got the holy hell beat out of him during the match. Joe won the match by nearly breaking Evans in two with one of the sickest stretch mufflers I've ever seen.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Was it on par w/Danielson vs Evans from Survival of the Fittest 2004 where it was 10 minutes of Dragon just bending Evans up like a pretzel?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Steve Austin vs Rob Van Dam - _WWF: Smackdown 9/4/01_

You can't top 2001 Austin. You can't.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rey Mysterio v. CM Punk SD 5/14/10

Huh. Who knew?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

John Cena vs. Sheamus [RAW 01.25.2010]

lel


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles (NJPW The New Beginning 2015 in Osaka)*

Great match. Probably my favorite AJ/Tana match tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Was it on par w/Danielson vs Evans from Survival of the Fittest 2004 where it was 10 minutes of Dragon just bending Evans up like a pretzel?


Just saw this or would have responded sooner. The solo Dragon match is much worse with the spot where he pulled Jack's foot behind his own head and that amazing finisher that looked like a Texas Cloverleaf on steroids. Plus one of Bryan's forearms legit looked like it killed him.

The tag match had more high impact overall, but even Joe's stretch muffler didn't compare to the finisher from Survival of the Fittest. There was a cool spot where Bryan did the Mexican surfboard on Jack, brought it down to a dragon sleeper but bent him so much that he was almost facing away from him and then Joe did a running dropkick into Jack's face while he was still in the hold. Too bad I can't post these matches here.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Glory By Honor XIII)*

What a damn great match. One of the top-3 ROH matches of 2014 for sure.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Komatsu Yohei vs Gedo - BEST OF THE SUPER Jr.XXII 5/24/15
Taguchi vs Barbaro-Kaberunario - BEST OF THE SUPER Jr.XXII 5/24/15
KUSHIDA vs Nick Jackson - BEST OF THE SUPER Jr.XXII 5/24/15


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs Brent Albright ROH Proving Ground 01/11/2008*

Pretty good, but def. a Bryan carry job here.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright (ROH Death Before Dishonor VI)*

This match is so amazing. Almost perfect.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Came across this on youtube randomly, good match. Really enjoyed the KENTA/Nakamura interactions. Back to watching through dozens of recommended NJPW matches, god bless NJPW World :tucky


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique)*

This was even better than it was the first time I watched it. :zayn3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Just saw this or would have responded sooner. The solo Dragon match is much worse with the spot where he pulled Jack's foot behind his own head and that amazing finisher that looked like a Texas Cloverleaf on steroids. Plus one of Bryan's forearms legit looked like it killed him.
> 
> The tag match had more high impact overall, but even Joe's stretch muffler didn't compare to the finisher from Survival of the Fittest. There was a cool spot where Bryan did the Mexican surfboard on Jack, brought it down to a dragon sleeper but bent him so much that he was almost facing away from him and then Joe did a running dropkick into Jack's face while he was still in the hold. Too bad I can't post these matches here.


Sounds about right. Danielson vs Evans was one of the first ROH matches I saw and couldn't forget seeing someone get stretched & pulled like how Evans was vs Dragon. Never got to check out too much from those Anniversary Celebration shows as I never got my hands on them to this day. I'm gunning to nab as many 2005 events from ROH I can, and it still crushes me that they decided to keep em out of print. Unsure how I watched Punk vs Rave from Night Three. Maybe it was on Youtube. That was p. excellent.



NastyYaffa said:


> *Adam Pearce vs. Brent Albright (ROH Death Before Dishonor VI)*
> 
> This match is so amazing. Almost perfect.


It really is. Truthfully, that's the kind of match that really makes me miss where ROH used to be at. Now where everything is "same-y" upon each match, the depth is all lost. Eh, I'm venting again. Loved both matches Pearce & Albright had in 2008. Great fun. DBD match was tied as my favorite on the whole year way back when. Looking back it could still hold up; only Danielson vs Nigel from the Anniversary show lingers as the stiffest competition. (among like...5+ other matches off the top of my head. 8*D)

----------

Kane, Booker T, Goldust, & Bubba Ray Dudley vs The Un-Americans - _WWE: Unforgiven 2002_

Hot, ideal opener. Such a blast. You feel the angst of both sides upon their entrances; knowing it's gotten to a point where it's almost a blood issue for all eight. Of course it doesn't dissolve into that type of a war, and a sequence or two in the middle isn't exactly "neat", yet nothing bogs it down. Snug within the FIP sequences & hot tags. Wild ending stretch w/everyone doing their "I take you out moment" w/o the contrived notion of it being a general multi-man staple. Pacing was consistent enough to boil over into wanting to see a quick succession of heels on top, now faces are, back to heels, etc. The heat this had was great. Babyface unit was wonderful. Any of those dudes could have been a big deal (and were) at the time. Shame Un-Americans quickly dissolved following this. They had plenty more legs to go w/the company as a forceful, easy to hate faction.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

_Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith jr.- NJPW Invasion Attack 2013_


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Smackdown MITB Ladder Match* _(WWE Money in the Bank 2013)_

Cody :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Koko Ware vs. Ric Flair (11/18/85) (Memphis)*






Koko was great here and Flair, being NWA champion, put him over really well IMO and gave him a lot, including the first 1/4 of the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*SuperBrawl III* *2/21/93*

*Falls Count Anywhere:*

Cactus Jack vs. "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

* CM Punk vs. Steve Corino...Empire State Showdown 10/25/03*

Good match that ended in a draw. Best part was the 20 minute long ring announcements by Corino and Punk. It's worth seeing, although I imagine some would tire of the announcements. it really fit what both were doing at the time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards (ROH Best In The World 2011)*

Pretty good match, but not a classic like many people say it is IMO.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen - Guerrilla Warfare: PWG Astonishing X-Mas 2005

Got brought up in a thread and I hadn't watched it in a while, so I figured why not. Still love it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE Smackdown 09/25/2003 - WWE Cruiserweight Championship: Tajiri vs. Rey Mysterio

so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*KENTA and Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson and Takeshi Morishima. ROH Respect is earned 05/12/2007*

First ROH PPV. Very good mach with 4 amazing wrestlers. Morishima lays both Bryan and Nigel out after the match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Road Wild 1999 8/14/99
*


DDP vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*The Kingdom vs KRD vs Young Bucks* _(ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds 2015 Night 1)_

Very fun match; actually liked what Taven did here so that's a half more of the Kingdom than I usually like.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Killer Khan/Isamu Teranishi v. Harley Race/Jerry Blackwell 2/22/86

four dudes of at least some form of chunkiness yelling for four minutes of tape before Khan almost punches the ref in the throat. Followed by two more minutes of yelling. BEEF

I watched every Blackwell match on the web I could find once upon a time. Been a few years so MORE ARE UP!! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero vs Edge - _WWE: Unforgiven 2002_

It's unusual...this really is a match I've seen A LOT & I'm not sure why, nor do I imply that as a negative b/c I really, really like it. It's more of a "huh, I've watched this 10x more than the match where El Generico wins the PWG World Championship." type realization. _(too ballpark a scenario)_ Another fun observation: you know that terrible Shelton Benjamin vs Carlito match from Vengeance 2005, yeah? Probably no, but anyways that match attempts to be this exact match. It really does. Only Carlito attempts to do what Eddie Guerrero does. Yeahhhhh. That might mean it jumped up a notch in the wrestlecrap department. Confident this trumps the No DQ match/feud climax on a SD, but isn't considered as memorable b/c it lacks ladder spots.

Not sure why I'm watching this show in choppy, days pass by order either, but eh.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA (ROH War of the Worlds 2015 Night 1)*

Great match. Roddy is seriously having such a sick year.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*The Rock vs. Triple H - Summerslam 1998*

Still brilliant. I still maintain belief that this is the best match between the two and it's great. It's so strange watching back and seeing both men in this formula too of being faces and heels when they were both so much better in the opposite roles. The Rock was at one point getting "Lets go Rocky, Rocky sucks" chants, now where have we heard that before? Best part of the match though is the pop when Rock sets Triple H up for the Peoples Elbow.

You could see from here that The Rock wasn't far from turning face, which he did only to then be turned heel once again at Survivor Series, a role in which he flourished by the way.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Flair v Luger @ Wrestlewar 1990 for the NWA strap. 

Flair was Flair, excellent as always. Easily the best match of Luger's I've ever seen. Luger really impressed me. 

Event also had Midnight Express vs Rock n' Roll Express and The Anderson Bros vs the Steiners. Great event with good 'ol JR in the booth with Terry Funk.

A- event. A couple of weak undercard matches being the only downside.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA - ROH/NJPW WOTW N1

kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles (ROH Main Event Spectacles)*

Love this match. A true ROH classic. :lenny


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Prince Puma (c) vs. Drago - Lucha Underground Championship - Lucha Underground 4/29/2015

I'm definitely going to watch more of Lucha Underground from this point forward. Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Super Dragon vs El Generico - wXw 3/20/05*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Starrcade '96 | United States Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match* *12/29/96*

DDP vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole (War of the Worlds)*


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Lucha Fan Fest 8 (5/23/2015) - Dos Caras, Io Shirai & Valerie vs. Brazo de Plata(Super Porky), Diosa Athena & Mayu Iwatani*






Athena and Valerie dragging this seemingly harmless match(harmless because Super Porky trying to either fuck or fuck up Io) down to hell. Like, they looked like the worst wrestlers on earth in this match. And that fucking Piledriver at the end :floyd1 Thank fuck for TanahaShirai and Mayu, and a little bit of Super Porky.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My UK indies fix has turned into a WOS fix. And in no way is that depressing.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Johnny Mundo vs. Alberto El Patron - Lucha Underground 5/6/2015


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Fenix vs. Mil Muertes*

:banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt - _WWE: WrestleMania 31_

UNDERTAKER WILL NEVER DIE :mark:

This is still good. Doesn't compete w/the epic, oustanding main event, but hey, #2 on the biggest show isn't a bad thing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2003)*

Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If only this can happen in WWE. Sami Zayn stealing all of El Generico's thunder these days.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> If only this can happen in WWE. Sami Zayn stealing all of El Generico's thunder these days.


Think ill grab this as i love their two PWG matches. (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (ROH The Epic Encounter)*

One of my favorite matches ever. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF Championship*

Shawn Michaels(c) vs Owen Hart - _WWF: RAW is WAR 12/29/97_

It's briskly paced & Owen wants to kill him. Not too bad in that regard. I'll have to admit this was needed when their Rage in the Cage PPV match never quite made me take notice. Owen is consistently better in both, to no surprise, but I liked cocky jerk Shawn bumping off of Owen's sequence of signature moves in the end of this + his attempts to kill Owen _(what's good for the goose..) _w/a gnarly piledriver. Stuck out more than his babyface work vs Owen in '96.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Okada & Nakamura vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (War of the Worlds)*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Son of Havoc, Ivelisse & Angelico vs The Crew - LU


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs. Jushin Liger & Samoa Joe (ROH Weekend of Thunder Night 2)*

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Drew Gulak vs TJ Perkins - _EVOLVE 40 3/27/15_

No heat; no anything in this match. You can only do so many counters w/o the crowd caring for so long. Why does this show kind of suck? On paper it looked swell. :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH Testing The Limit)*

First time watching this in years, and I still absolutely love it. :lenny


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hirooki Goto - IWGP Intercontinental Championship - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 5/3/2015


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch - NXT Women's Championship - NXT Takeover: Unstoppable

Got damn this match was great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lynn vs. Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH on HDNet #12)*

Fantastic match.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWE Elimination Chamber 2015*
John Cena vs. Kevin Owens

*FIGHT OWENS FIGHT, BABY!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

watts63 said:


> *WWE Elimination Chamber 2015*
> John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
> 
> *FIGHT OWENS FIGHT, BABY!*


:clap The true main event of the evening!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


THIS HAPPENED. OMG.

----------

Kevin Owens vs Solomon Crowe - _NXT: #148 5/21/15_

Thought this did good biz all around. Crowe finally has a match/moment that allows him to stand out & showcase more since debuting _(match vs Parker was good, but he needs more than just another showcase, per say)_ & Owens destroys another as he continues to rise. Crowe is such a damn good babyface in peril that taking the sick bump from the top to immediately fall into the trap shows he can make a sub-6 minute match look like a 20 minute war where he was overwhelmed by so much. Loved the selling & the brief comeback before being finished. Enough to say about Owens already. Look at what he did to Cena last night. This is good. Pleases me all around. Looking forward to what Crowe can get following this. Hopefully a program comes down the line, but I know w/NXT's 60 minute format and so many other talents around, it's hard to get a lot of spotlight unless you're in the main mix. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus ~ Smackdown 4/2/15


Sensational


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


>





Hayley Seydoux said:


> THIS HAPPENED. OMG.


Not sure of you have seen this too:

*Road Warriors vs Powers Of Pain (NWA 02.06.1988) (Bench Press Challenge)*

x2hqflx


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kevin Owens vs John Cena @ EC 2015

Just got done rewatching it, and I honestly still can't believe how amazing that match was.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brock said:


> Not sure of you have seen this too:
> 
> *Road Warriors vs Powers Of Pain (NWA 02.06.1988) (Bench Press Challenge)*
> 
> x2hqflx


Splendid. Bench Press Challenge...I miss the 80's.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. KENTA (ROH 7th Anniversary Show)*

One of my favorites. :lenny


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kenta Kobashi vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 01/10/05


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

been meaning to watch some roh stuff (i havent watched any ROH stuff ever), while this isn't ROH i thought this match was good






now i'm a fan of Punk, Bryan, Joe, Cesaro, Styles, Aries, Rollins but never seen any ROH stuff. need some direction on what to watch


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. El Generico (ROH SoCal Showdown II)*

Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger - _NXT: 9/4/13_

Sweet jesus on a stick this may have been the most white hot, non-pandering fanbase reaction NXT has ever seen. That was incredible. Loved the match back when it aired, but still, damn @ this. The aura of NXT has completely changed from then to now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tommy Dreamer & Ivelisse Velez vs. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae - Intergender Tag Team Wrestling Match - FWE


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Davey Richards vs Shingo (Dragon Gate USA Open the Untouchable Gate 2009)*

Seen the praise for this match, and ive finally fucking watched it. It's well worth the praise, loved every second of it. Love the promo afterwards too with Richards/Danielson.

Ill try and upload in a couple of weeks if anyone wants it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse vs Rosita vs Kasey Ray - FWE


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles (ROH Dissension)*

Another classic by these 2. Just as good as their Main Event Spectacles match IMO.



Brock said:


> *Davey Richards vs Shingo (Dragon Gate USA Open the Untouchable Gate 2009)*
> 
> Seen the praise for this match, and ive finally fucking watched it. It's well worth the praise, loved every second of it. Love the promo afterwards too with Richards/Danielson.
> 
> Ill try and upload in a couple of weeks if anyone wants it.


Give me a mention/tag when you upload it. Been looking for it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Starrcade 1992*

Flyin' Brian & Barry Windham vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas

Matches like this is why I enjoy and keep the Network.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cactus Jack Vs Vader - WCW Halloween Havoc 1993


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sheamus vs Luke Harper - _NXT: 7/24/13_

...

You see the names involved? It's exactly what you expect. :mark:

Nothing like waiting two years to finally rewatch various NXT matches I loved when they originally aired.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

1989/06/05 - Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Genichiro Tenryu (AJPW Triple Crown Title)

what a good time


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Give me a mention/tag when you upload it. Been looking for it. *


*

(Y) Will do

-------------------------------------

Akira Meada vs. Nobohiro Takada (UWF 11/10/1988)

The two greatest shootstyle wrestlers ever delivering the goods. 
Intricate submission wrestling and brutal kicks, plus an unparalleled atmosphere make this worth seeing.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


>












Really good match and Hogan actually puts Lesnar over very well too, and Brock sells all of Hogan's 'schtick' to perfection too.

With Heyman shouting "He's Hulk Hogan..he's different".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Backlash 2005* * 5/1/05*

_Last Man Standing_

Chris Benoit vs. Edge

This is why I love the Network. Random, good matches in HD at my fingertips.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

CJ said:


> Cactus Jack Vs Vader - WCW Halloween Havoc 1993


Lmfao @ your sig, just watched a boobplex compilation vid earlier today.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROH/NJPW War of the World Night Two - Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong

YEAR OF THE STRONG CONTINUES!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. CM Punk (IWA-MS 3/1/02)*

Still a really good triple threat IMO.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Sexy Star vs. Pentagon Jr*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*

Koji Kanemoto(c) vs Bas Rutten - _NJPW: 10/26/02_

Bas Rutten ends up actually being awesome. Neat. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> *Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. CM Punk (IWA-MS 3/1/02)*
> 
> Still a really good triple threat IMO.


Yeah, I really like that one, too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson, KENTA, & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards) & Chris Hero (w/Shane Hagadorn) (ROH on HDNet Episode 26)*

This is fucking excellent.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Finn Balor vs. Rhyno - WWE NXT 6/3/2015


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Only The Strong Survive)*

Love this match so much. :lenny


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Roderick Strong vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Only The Strong Survive)*
> 
> Love this match so much. :lenny


Looks like you're on a bit of a Jay Briscoe watching spree aren't you m9 (more like a coincidence tho)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Sheamus vs Luke Harper - _NXT: 7/24/13_
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Intriguing. I'll watch that ASAP. 


IDONTSHIV said:


>


Need to see this again just for LESNAR. 


ShowStopper said:


> *WWE Backlash 2005* * 5/1/05*
> 
> _Last Man Standing_
> 
> ...


Need to get on that ASAP too.



Brock said:


> *Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. CM Punk (IWA-MS 3/1/02)*
> 
> Still a really good triple threat IMO.


Link pls

I just watched this pimped by @Hayley Seydoux.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The dive to start the match. :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

KENNY said:


> Link pls


Ill have to upload it at some point as i can't see it online.

EDIT: Found this: http://www.wat.tv/video/eddie-guerrero-vs-rey-mysterio-4hrxz_4hqkt_.html


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> The dive to start the match. :banderas


The blood :banderas

The finish :banderas



Brock said:


> Ill have to upload it at some point as i can't see it online.
> 
> EDIT: Found this: http://www.wat.tv/video/eddie-guerrero-vs-rey-mysterio-4hrxz_4hqkt_.html


Thank you, watching now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Blood in Chikara & a lot of it. :mark:

Forgot for a split second how insane the finish is. Damn that was a great time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just watched the Eddie vs Rey vs Punk match that Brock posted. 

please tell me someone has the Eddie vs Punk match?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Kevin Steen (PWG Free Admission (Just Kidding))*

Good match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Satomura put over a younger talent on the first show. So Hojo has to bite the bullet on the second appearance. At least 2015 has proven to be beneficial for her. Rematch soon plz.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

KENNY said:


> Just watched the Eddie vs Rey vs Punk match that Brock posted.
> 
> please tell me someone has the Eddie vs Punk match?


Ill upload it when i can.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Two out of Three Falls Match*

El Generico vs Sami Callihan - _Dragon Gate USA: Uprising 11/3/12_

Well that held up. Even w/the dinky audience & not much reaction from them _(they pop well on the falls, at least. And Generico's stealing of the stretch muffler)_ these two transcend the parameters that could result in a flatter contest & take it into the stratosphere. Out of the last few years - I can probably go back even further... - Generico/Zayn has officially become king of the 2/3 falls matches. This, vs Cesaro, & vs Kruger. Great or spectactular in execution. Saying this despite the match here was built upon a stellar performance from Callihan. God, he's mind blowing in this. I don't see much else from DGUSA that can top this match, for me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks (NXT Unstoppable)*

Worthy of the hype. I enjoyed this so fucking much.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kazuchika Okada vs Lance Archer - _NJPW: New Japan Cup 2013 Night One_

Archer makes this great. Have people finally caught on to how awesome he is? Please say yes. ARCHER. His timing in countering all of Okada's swanky signature spots was top notch. Way he shrugged Okada off for the Rainmaker to chuck him down to the ground and grab his throat for the chokeslam takes the cake. Even over the early shove that knocks Okada outside of the ring or the MEGA overhead throw which shot Okada across the ring; both of which made the fans react like they couldn't believe what in the world they were witnessing. Crazy thing is I'd say their match from the Climax last year tops this one. But, that's only a memory for now. Confident on the eventual rewatch, tho. ARCHER.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*NXT 2/14/13*
NXT Tag Team Championship Tournament Finals
_British Ambition vs. The Wyatt Family_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. PAC (PWG All Star Weekend IV)*

Not as good as I remembered, but still VERY good. Kinda reminds me of the Ricochet/Everett match that happened few months ago.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *El Generico vs. PAC (PWG All Star Weekend IV)*
> 
> Not as good as I remembered, but still VERY good. Kinda reminds me of the Ricochet/Everett match that happened few months ago.


Im a big fan of both PAC/Generico matches TBH. That and the one at All Star Weekend V Night 1.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never saw a PAC match till I saw the ASW V vs Generico live. Basically ensured I'd have to be a fan of his for the rest of his career. :mark:

---------------

*Vacant IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Genichiro Tenryu - _NJPW: 2/15/04_

Unreal. Despite still having a great love for the World Championship matches in the 2010's & the "formula" whenever Tanahashi is in the match, I will always look back fondly when matches were haywire & completely unpredictable. Someone like Tenryu in the mix and you know what he'll produce, but you don't know which way the match would turn out. Always excited. About as much as it is violent. These two slayed. Newer fans to New Japan since the iPPV growth should check out in his prime Tenzan. He was good. Can see why he's so loved even today.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. PAC & Roderick Strong (PWG Giant-Size Annual #4)*

Awesome match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki - _NJPW: G1 Climax 2005 Night Six 8/11/05_

MiSu is vintage where he's a pitbull. Kawada can't even stop him for a large percentage of this. But hell, doesn't matter. This IS Toshiaki Kawada he's fighting. You think you can handle strikes w/him? You can try. You won't win. Punch exchange in the final moments ruled; all the heat in the world lies in a few balled up fists. Kawada scoring the W w/the look on his face knowing MiSu was KO'ed is brilliant & exactly why he's the best kind of guy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sami Callihan vs Rhino - House of Hardcore 10.06.2012*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CALLIHAN :mark:

----------

Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 6/1/15_

Reigns running the gauntlet and has three matches I quite enjoyed. Got here to the third & final, and sold his exhaustion really well. Loved his point to look like he was struggling to catch wind when they returned from break and he was standing in the ring waiting for Wyatt to enter. He kept up a lot of super swell little things from each match. I've never found him to be dire in his "green-ness" since joining the main roster, but there is no doubt that ever since he's been more of a singles guy post-Shield, his work altogether has jumped up several notches. In a swift span too. He's gonna be a-ok and I absolutely love that. Underselling Bray w/this. Dude is really good too & still has that x factor about him + his matches. I was hoping this would become a program sooner rather than later. Time will tell. Reigns got Sheamus on SD this past week & that's another I am wanting to see a program or series of matches out of. I hope these are the test runs.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson (PWG Giant-Size Annual #4)*

Now this is great. :mark: Top-5 singles match ever for Generico IMO. So fucking good.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Jimmy Havoc & Paul Robinson vs London Riots (PROGRESS Chapter 19: Super Strong Style 16 Day 1)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sami Callihan vs El Generico - EVOLVE 13 *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


I love Lesnar's line to Flair, something like 'You are in the wrong place, at the wrong time'. Or words to that effect.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2007)*

This was GREAT.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue vs. © Terry Gordy & Steve Williams (AJPW 05/26/93)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi (PWG Guerre Sans Frontiéres)*

Awesome match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi vs. © Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (06/01/93)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> *Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi vs. © Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue (06/01/93)*


You can't go wrong with All Japan from '93 on :mark: I am marking out right now over your sign. Kawada kicks :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You can't go wrong with All Japan from '93 on :mark: I am marking out right now over your sign. Kawada kicks :mark:


:mark: Yeah, im going back to watching some Kawada vs Misawa related matches, singles/tags.

The one i just watched id recommend HIGHLY.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Too lazy for a minor summary. You won't waste your time watching this. Cue the "duh". 8*D

post-match is the best, obviously.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mitsuharu Misawa/Kenta Kobashi/Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada/Akira Taue/Yoshinari Ogawa (AJPW 07/02/93)*

One of the greatest six man's you'll ever see (some say the best of the AJ tags). Incredible match, you can
clearly see the hatred between Misawa/Kawada, and the crowd went batshit for all their exchanges.

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2009)*

Amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong (War of the Worlds)*

Amazing match! :clap


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

x2rte8c_wr-matches-alberto-del-rio-c-vs-christian-wh-championship-summerslam-2013_sport


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs Toshiaki Kawada (AJPW 07/29/1993)*

Misawa took Kawada to suplex city.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*World Heavyweight Championship Money in the Bank Ladder Match*

Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes vs Dean Ambrose vs Antonio Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Wade Barrett vs Fandango - _WWE: Money in the Bank 2013_

Pardon Rhodes having a good showing of being all over this match, it was forgettable trash.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011)*

Amazing. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My biggest takeaway from this match is WWF used to have a 20 count to be counted out of the ring.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWF going from Bruno to Bob Backlund was certainly a VAST improvement. Well, as far as caring about the matches go.

------------

Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen - _PWS: 11/9/12_

It's a sprint & the make up of the story going by the two involved is nothing short of straight out of High School. Steen is the big bully who is oddly popular probably b/c everyone doesn't want to get beat up by him. Callihan is the weird guy who was fat for many years, then decided to not be fat, but is still p. weird so the bully decides to pick on him. Steen pearl harbors Callihan to "start" then they have some good brawling + the apron powerbomb start all before the bell rings. Match begins & it's good shit from there. I was kind of unsure how this match would go b/c even w/excellent talents working these random indies, it doesn't always tend to work out well. It did here. Not surprised, but still very pleased all the same. I need to watch their other matches from 2012 and see how they play off each other. Between this & the NXT match, both were short & certainly sweet & similar, but not identical. Mark of those who really know how to work, from my perspective. You can keep it within the same realm - especially w/the current stories out there for the promotion - but not be lazy and work the SAME exact thing, I do appreciate that. I don't recall the PWG Championship match very well, so I should get on that immediately. Callihan in 2012. Seriously may be the best around.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

* KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly (Best of the Super Jr. Final)*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Good match. I really liked the limb work done to Hojo's arm in this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^did you watch Hojo vs Kimura before that? b/c that's where the limb work against Hojo began. Some of her selling wasn't 100% at times, but she worked hard for that night. (and the match is radical)

------------

Antonio Inoki vs Big Van Vader - _NJPW: 12/27/87_

Amazing. Vader is made to look like the biggest deal ever & it worked. Fans were pissed & that's so great.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Kevin Steen (PWG Steen Wolf)*

:mark:


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Angle vs Taker No Way Out 2006. Class.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit/Dean Malenko vs Perry Saturn/Raven (WCW Spring Stampede 1999)*

Still really good tag match. Not sure I fully get behind the finish with the table and chairs though.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Obfuscation said:


> ^did you watch Hojo vs Kimura before that? b/c that's where the limb work against Hojo began. Some of her selling wasn't 100% at times, but she worked hard for that night. (and the match is radical)


No I haven't but I'm going to check that out.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brock said:


> *Chris Benoit/Dean Malenko vs Perry Saturn/Raven (WCW Spring Stampede 1999)*
> 
> Still really good tag match. Not sure I fully get behind the finish with the table and chairs though.


Raven's Rules + it was intended to be a grudge between the two is how I've always viewed it. Big fan of the match.



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> No I haven't but I'm going to check that out.


(Y)

Best match I've seen from STARDOM all year.

--------------

*Quadruple Conflict Match*

Sami Callihan vs Brodie Lee vs PAC vs Rich Swann - _2CW: 1/21/12_

Callihan comes out w/a gigantic needle and threatens everyone. Lee enters, crowd goes wild, the bell rings, & he stops Sami's insanity w/one punch that proceeds to smack his face off. Fun. 

Still amazed that this match can almost 100% happen in WWE today. Things change so much in only a few years.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Davey Richards (ROH 8th Anniversary Show)*

Disappointing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Japanese Tour | Nagoya, Japan 6/9/91* (24 year years ago today)

The Rockers vs. Power & Glory


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Midnight Express vs Southern Boys - _WCW: 9/22/90_

Never knew these teams had another match. :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Obfuscation said:


> Midnight Express vs Southern Boys - _WCW: 9/22/90_
> 
> Never knew these teams had another match. :mark:


They had another one too:

Midnight Express vs Southern Boys (Main Event 11/4/90)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Keiji Muto & Hiroshi Hase (NJPW Explosion Tour 05/01/92)*

Well this is excellent, one big highlight of Vader in Japan and an all round fabulous match. The Hase/Vader punch exchanges were great, Hase gets bloodied up and at one point looks as if he doesn't know what planet he's on.....then Vader reminds him with a powerbomb. 

HIGHLY RECOMMEND. :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kota Ibushi vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW The New Beginning 2015 in Osaka)*

Such a great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brock said:


> They had another one too:
> 
> Midnight Express vs Southern Boys (Main Event 11/4/90)


The ever elusive WCW TV gems. So many shows and apparently so much to seek out. It's the scavenger hunt that'll never end. And I'm ok w/that.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

@Obfuscation @Act Yasukawa



Good match and again, I really liked the limb work done to Hojo's arm, especially from Kimura's arm submissions (that abdominal stretch variation that bended Hojo's injured arm almost backwards :jaydamn). I've always liked the big wrestler/smaller wrestler dynamic and this match did a good job of showcasing that. I thought Hojo did a fairly good job of selling her arm, though her using that injured arm to do strikes after they've been hit and used for submissions irked me a little. All in all, good shit (Y)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drago vs. Cage vs. King Cuerno vs. Hernandez*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Def a touch bothersome to use the very arm worked on used w/some offense in the end, but it wasn't completely ignored & still sold post-match well + leading into the finals vs Io, so I could accept the fighting spirit ploy through it. Rest of the match was so strong _(Kimura was killing & despite the gripe, Hojo's comeback did rock)_ it blurs the lines for what I generally request in wrestling. There can be exceptions to imperfection. The just have to work for it.

--------------

*WWF Championship - Desert Storm Match*

Hulk Hogan(c) vs Sgt. Slaughter - _WWF: MSG 6/3/91_

_"IT'S LIKE DOWNTOWN BAGHDAD"_ - Bobby Heenan. This ruled. Hogan's semi-dirty bad dude offense works perfectly well in this match via two significant factors: it's a hate filled program & it's a gimmick'ed feud ender for the prize. Some salt in the face to start & straight punches to bust Slaughter open early is more than acceptable. In fact I'm damn pleased to see it. Slaughter stooging for the fans to rally behind Hogan on two separate spots nearly the finish was something else. He attempted the insane single foot stomp to Hogan's back that he's hit in all their matches prior, only to fall off the top losing his balance from the war + blood loss. Terrific. What a guy Slaughter is. Love the feud; love the match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Obfuscation said:


> The ever elusive WCW TV gems. So many shows and apparently so much to seek out. It's the scavenger hunt that'll never end. And I'm ok w/that.


If you can't find it, ill upload it when I can.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I found another one from the Power Hour, not Main Event. So it's looking as if I'm need some assistance once again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

(Y) Ill dig out my MX comp out next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Brock

*Vader vs Misawa 3/28/1999*







Vader had just beaten Taue for the vacant championship. This match is during the Champions Carnival The result leads to a very important rematch a month later, which I'll post after I rewatch it. This is the first of 3 big matches that they have in 1999.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't think I've seen that one tbh, but the next one (05/02/1999) is fucking wonderful and maybe Vader's best of his magical AJ run when left WWF.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa (AJPW 12/03/93) (Real World Tag)*

There we have it, an incredible match. More than likely the MOTY with a fantastic finishing sequence.

I thought Liger's sell job against Sano was the best of all time, but Kawada here gives it a run for it's money, fucking AMAZING selling of the leg. The most perfect selling ive ever seen, everything from struggling to hit moves, limping, pain and 
anguish, totally looks legit, esp when he seems to ask for medical help at one point.

Wrestlers want to know how to legit sell, then they should watch this a fucking bow down to Toshiaki Kawada.

:mark:

Get on this shit NOW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> *Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa (AJPW 12/03/93) (Real World Tag)*
> 
> There we have it, an incredible match. More than likely the MOTY with a fantastic finishing sequence.
> 
> ...


I feel like just rewatching that whole eras of All Japan. The matches seldom let you down and still hold up today! :mark:

2nd match of Misawa and Vader from 1999. This is their rematch after Misawa beat him at Champions Carnival. Keep in mind this is Vader not far removed from WWf calling him a fat piece of shit. He is def. much more motivated and the commentary by him after their third match demonstrates that. Still this is only match 2 of the trio.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Third match of 1999. This is how they could have booked Bryan vs Brock to make Brock look like a beast. Worth the watch for appearances by Johnny Ace and Mike Barton,aka Billy Gunn. It's only about 6 months later that so many of the talent walked on All Japan and started NOAH.Worth the watch, especially for the post match interview whee Vader speaks clearly on his respect for All Japan and not respecting the US scene very much. :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

watching matches at random atm, just saw this


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I feel like just rewatchngthat whole eras of All Japan. The matches seldom let you down and still hold up today! :mark:
> 
> 2nd match of Misawa and Vader from 1999. This is their rematch after Misawa beat him at Champions Carnival. Keep in mind this is Vader not far removed from WWf calling him a fat piece of shit. He is def. much more motivatedand the commentary by him after their thrid atch de onstrates that. Still this is only match 2 of the trio.


:mark: A fucking fantastic match, Vader's best in his All Japan run, which itself is great, esp after how his WWF stint finished. You are right in saying he was more motivated when returning to Japan and you can tell he was revitalised.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (AJPW 4/11/94)*

Not a great match here, but still very good. A lot more slower paced, methodical. This
was supposed to happen at the Carnival, but Misawa was injured, he may be carrying an 
injury here, not sure.

But they were going through the motions a few times, getting to that time limit draw. Not
to say there isn't some good stuff in this, of course there is, but it was certainly
a different style of match that has gone before, and what would come after.

The all time classic they would have is just around the corner though......


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader vs. Kazuo Yamazaki (UWFi 8/13/93)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Fall Brawl '96*

DDP vs. Chavo Guerrero


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch (NXT Takeover: Unstoppable)*

Just as good as it was the last time I watched it. :lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I could do w/watching Kawada vs Misawa 6/3/94 again. I'm not a fan of it currently, but maybe it'll change.

----------

*Handicap Match Made in Hell*

Hulk Hogan & Ultimate Warrior vs Sgt. Slaughter, Col. Mustafa, & General Adnan - _WWF: SummerSlam 1991_

Hogan's random I'm gonna use powder in your eyes behind the ref - Sid's - back was....not good. Other than that, fun effective main event to finally end this grudge once and for all.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. © Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa (AJPW 05/21/94)*

Kawada's a real prick here, booting Misawa off the apron repeatedly. The first time was when Konashi was trying to tag Misawa in, and Kawada realising he can't stop him, so he just boots Misawa right in the face and off the apron, stopping the tag.

The second time was when Kobashi swings Kawada off the ropes, towards Misawa, and Kawada
again just gives him a big fucking boot. When Misawa recovers, he just gets straight in the ring
and stiffs Kawada with some elbows. Then Misawa finally gets legit tagged in and the crowd erupt as Kawada is the other legal man.

Small note, but i just love it when Taue pickes people up and it looks like he's going to suplex them......then just throws them instead.

Supreme work here, esp by Kawada/Taue, the way they start going after Kobashi's knee, started by Taue, and later on in the match, Kobashi hits his moonsault but fails to go for the cover as his knee is still giving him trouble, just magic. The crowd really get on Taue's back here, too.

Misawa/Kawada have an epic liitle stare down mid match, and exchange some elbows and the crowd
goes ape. Kawada is unworldly fucking great as a heel in this one id add.

Just a great vicious tag match, the final 20 min are especially awesome. Again, GET ON THIS SHIT NOW. :mark:

A certain Misawa/Kawada match is up next....


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada (AJPW 06/03/94)*

6 years since Misawa died. :jose One of the greatest matches of all-time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> I could do w/watching Kawada vs Misawa 6/3/94 again. I'm not a fan of it currently, but maybe it'll change.


Scumbag.

-------
Rey Mysterio v. The Undertaker SD 5/28/10

smokes the Rumble match.

edit - Brock there is sooooo much shit about 6/3/94 that I didn't until years after I first watched it. I always say that 'not knowing stuff' doesn't mean AJ can't be enjoyed, but once you do 'know', the appreciation sky rockets.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*****

Excellent match. (first time viewer)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> Scumbag.
> 
> -------
> Rey Mysterio v. The Undertaker SD 5/28/10
> ...


Yeah, that's why I'm glad I've watched some back matches involving the 'four corners' before I've got to the 6/3/94 match tbh, it makes it better to understand and fully appreciate the different stories of Misawa/Kawada esp and helps you notice all the callbacks and nuances that makes watching future matches that much better.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

_Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston- WWE Smackdown 5/21/10 _


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Halloween Havoc '96
*
Syxx vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm glad I've watched some back matches involving the 'four corners' before I've got to the 6/3/94 match tbh, it makes it better to understand and fully appreciate the different stories of Misawa/Kawada esp and helps you notice all the callbacks and nuances that makes watching future matches that much better.



:clap You are so right. Callbacks, especially in Japan, are a huge part of capturing the nuisances that occur in a series of matches. Their storytelling isn't just limited to the match itself , it expands upon the previous matches and then gives you a whole new twist, sometimes. Same is true here. Same is true in all of wrestling. Watch HBK vs Taker. They'll echo a previous spot, then do something different because they learned from the previous match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

El Generico, Rick Knox & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks & Brian Cage - PWG BOLA 2012 N2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Scumbag.


Meh. I liked it more when Kawada broke his arm mid match & when they did it again circa 2005 b/c they were both 100x more surly. So much knee work goes down in it that feels pointless. _(I guess I'm not surprised this gets a pass b/c it sure happens in modern day Puro too and nobody cares if the final stretch is hot. Whatever.)_ If they were building towards a much different climax, they should have said fuck it and gone all in from the start. I still feel it's looked at favorably (over most) b/c of the finish & b/c it is so long and therefore "epic". Jokes like that always pop up from time to time.

Even if this changes to a more positive outlook later, I still feel I dig more from each guy than this specific match. Misawa trumping Jumbo when Kobashi failed as they were rising to become the next gods of wrestling. Yeah, now that is greatest of all time talk, for me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart (NJPW 04/28/1991)*

Always a favourite of mine.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Big Boss Man vs Barbarian - _WWF: Royal Rumble 1991_

Had to see this again. BEEF.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

_Eddie Edwards vs. Rhino- ROH Boarder Wars 2012_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jamie Noble (WWE Velocity 01/18/03)*

Fun match. Of course nowhere near as good as their ROH classic though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love these mega card multi promotion matches. Still get melancholy when I see Magnum TA and what could have been.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Money In The Bank 2012)*

Fantastic match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Randy Orton vs. Triple H in a Last Man Standing match- WWE No Mercy 2007


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Owen Hart vs. Mankind ~ RAW 1/6/97

- amazing


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Kevin Owens vs Dolph Ziggler* _(Monday Night Raw)_

Great TV match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Love this match so much.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CM Punk (c) vs Daniel Bryan - *Over the limit 2012*

:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Undertaker, Kane, & Daniel Bryan vs The Shield - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/22/13_

Good, not great. Still wouldn't claim it "doesn't hold up" b/c it's chalk full of good stuff throughout. It's just not a top flight level Shield six man. The advent of Undertaker is radical & certainly leaves the match at a one of a kind level simply by the fact that Undertaker vs Shield only did ever happen once. Danielson is a quality FIP as always + he really tears it up w/Rollins. I think that may have been the first of their, now vintage, series of sequences. Really pops here. Kane was p. useless in this. That sounds negative and he didn't drag it down, but he didn't add to anything either. Shield being Shield aka they all three have their own personalities & x factors stands as the strongest element of the match. Their dynamic was flawless. Every single time they offered plenty of depth & intrinsic strategy to rule the match type. I miss Rollins trash talk. Weird that his trash talk is non-existent to a degree in his singles matches and he's more heel than ever. At least he manages to bring it back for tags. Rollins trash talking Taker while on the apron and Taker having the best look of "what the fuck did you say to me?" on his face; awesome moment.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Kenny Omega is so fucking cool


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA - _ROH/NJPW: War of the Worlds 2015 Night One_

I had fun. However, I'm a stickler for selling and I have to acknowledge that I'd be A LOT higher on this had KUSH actually sold his back during the extended finishing stretch. Roderick destroys it for x amount of minutes for it to not come back into play, hmmm. No matter how fluid & swell the chemistry/match ended up being, you can't forget basic wrestling building blocks like that. Damn thing is, a few of KUSH's best matches last year dealt w/acknowledging a destroyed limb of area of pain to sell to factor into the finish. So he's more than capable. Guess he got lost in the excitement. I dunno. Bothersome in the short run as far as listing this as one of the best things I've seen on the year. In the long run, I can return to it for a few more watches and enjoy the experience, at least. I big enough of a fan of both workers & didn't dislike much else, bar the no selling, to do that. btw, I didn't touch on it but Roddy was really good in this. He's so motivated to really tear it up again & it shows. Gotten himself into amazing shape too. Last time he did that, he got the World championship. One of those signs when you know the dude is really putting in the extra effort. Added bonus: an actual good responsive ROH crowd. A rarity.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love hearing WWWF. Awesome to see The Grand Wizard. Funny to see Finkel with hair and sort of a porn 'stache. Look at the rabidity of the crowd. it was still real to them, dammit! The crowds back then were generally mire involved than they are today


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Finn Balor vs. Kevin Owens ~ NXT 3/25/15

- HOLY FUCK, this is stellar


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly (NJPW Best of the Super Juniors Finals 06/07/2015)*

This match. :lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Undertaker vs Dean Ambrose - _WWE: Smackdown 4/23/13_

Still a nice gem on the year. 2013 project moving right along. Good thing I haven't watched WM 29 yet b/c I still got one more Undertaker match left. :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Booker T vs Lance Storm – WCW Title on Nitro (2000)

Awesome match, criminally underrated.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Great Muta vs Jushin Liger - _NJPW: 10/20/96_

I end up loving it more after each bazillionth viewing. The _greatest_.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs Paul London (ROH Night Of Grudges)*

Yeah, this was awesome.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stone Cold/Triple H vs. Chris Jericho/Chris Benoit

Still one of my favourite matches. HHH such a pro.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*RPW Summer Sizzler 2015
*Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura

_I still haven't seen their ROH match but this is pretty damn good. Chalk another one up for ole' Roddy._


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Larry Hennig was a big,powerful man. He looked very impressive against The Road Warriors.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Although it hasn't actually aired yet on El Rey, I watched Johnny Mundo versus Prince Puma in an All Night Long a.k.a Ironman match. It was quite entertaining.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Tommy End (wXw AMBITION)*

Good stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP Intercontinental Championship*

Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs Hirooki Goto - _NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2015_

It kind of lacked the heat you'd think it would have; especially when it comes down to their series of the championship back in 2012. But the company as a whole kind of feels stalled, if still managing to be consistent w/o falling behind, so this was about on par w/that. I'd call it good. Guess I'm much too used to Nakamura to feel any different unless it was a complete bore until the final five minutes _(looking at you Climax finals vs Okada. Why did you suck?)_ There wasn't anything I disliked. On the flip side there wasn't really anything too, too new in this to make it stand out from the pack. It's two dudes going 20 minutes - in that it's good enough to not feel like 20 minutes whatsoever - and just a generally well enough outing to be enjoyed. Still a shame about the heat to attempt to put it more over the top. Goto was received well, but the finish did feel about out of nowhere. Highlight of the match was when Nakamura attempted his legit punch only to have that stopped by Goto's headbutt. Now that was a rad moment.

Dominion card is up now. It looks to have some potential. I'm gonna kind of expect a bit more from the rematch w/these two. And the entire card as a whole. The event has a good habit of being a Top 3 New Japan show for the past few years.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Triple H vs. Chris Benoit - WWF No Mercy 2000

Great match


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Can-Am Express (Furnas & Kroffat) vs. Kobashi & Kikuchi 1992 (COMPLETE) *






One of the best crowds you'll ever bare witness to and one of the best matches you'll ever see too. Fucking incredible. :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs. Austin Aries (TNA Impact Wrestling 06/10/15)*

Bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Funny to see young Bischoff and a small clip of Nikita. The Trooper is The Patriot before he was The Patriot, I believe. So that's how he looked unmask if anyone ever wondered.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Dusty Rhodes vs. Ric Flair ~ Starrcade 85


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs Kevin Owens (Money In The Bank)*

I may just prefer the EC match, but this is still really freaking good and I enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (RAW 07/22/13)*

Love this match. :lenny


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank)*

Enjoyed this, and first half told the story well with the second half used more to amp up the spots and let them both go he'll for leather to get to that belt. 

I'm not as high on it as others (seems people throw nearly 5 stars at it), but again I enjoyed this a lot and these two work so well together it's great to watch.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE SummerSlam 2013)*

One of my favorite matches ever. So amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Roman Reigns vs Sheamus - _WWE: Smackdown 6/2/15_

Nice rugged sprint w/Reigns having some good selling following his rigorous RAW w/three matches. Both these dudes are top notch & it continues on here. Reigns in 2015 :mark: Even the crummy TV finish doesn't matter b/c I expected it. More of this match in the future will rule the world. Quite confident in that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No Mercy 2006 - Undertaker vs Mr Kennedy


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Prince Puma vs. Johnny Mundo*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jay Briscoe vs Jay Lethal - Best in the World 2015

***3/4 fuck you.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I wonder what that implies. I don't want spoilers either so i'll continue to wonder. Hope Lethal didn't win. :hmm:

----------

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*

Bobby Lashley(c) vs Kurt Angle - _TNA: Impact 1/30/15_

For a latter "you know what to expect" Angle match, this wasn't half bad. Maybe having a few drinks in me as I watched helped, but eh. Nothing I had much problems w/once it got better towards the end. Start was iffy, but I mean, at least it found its footing later on. The constant ankle locks at least paid off for the finish. Managed to be better than say Angle vs Guerrero circa SummerSlam 2004 where that's ALL he did and it was the dirt worst. This was fine. Spear nearfall was done well. Only other person to survive it prior was Roode. Kurt as champion for awhile seems like a stretch. Still believe that. He was kind of out of it when this was over.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*KENTA vs Davey Richards (ROH Supercard Of Honor IV*

Yeah, I always love this match. :shrug


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

_Tag Team Turmoil match- WWE Smackdown 2/12/15_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> :mark:



Muta just rocked my world when he debuted. He was like Great Kabuki with the mist or Kendo Nagasaki, but he was athletic and that moonsault was like introducing a jet plane in a biplane fight. It really was cool and Muta proved to be an all time great! :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Muta just rocked my world when he debuted. He was like Great Kabuki with the mist or Kendo Nagasaki, but he was athletic and that moonsault was like introducing a het plane in a biplane fight. It really was cool and Muta proved to be an all time great! :mark:


Always found it even cooler that Muta began in America w/the gimmick as Kabuki's son. Then as the story played out like we all know, he returned to Japan, doing the gimmick again b/c it got MEGA over & ended up making Mutoh a credible force in the blink of an eye. It's similar w/Liger in a way. These colorful gimmicks come out of the blue for established roster members and it ends up being the rocket to launch them to their career peaks. A fun fact like that is something else that adds into why I adore Muta vs Liger like I do. :mark:

Speaking of Liger:






Right when the bell rings its :mark: The rematch following the upset from the Super J Cup. Bless the internet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This was the match thaten=mblemized what was wrong with Verne Gagne. It wasn't the first time he did a "Dusty finish" with Hogan and Bockwinkel, but the younger crowd Hogan was drawing really revolted against it. Verne never wanted to put the strap on Hogan, even after Rocky III made Hogan an instant celebrity. So later that year, Hogan left and shortly thereafter became WWF World Champion.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Obfuscation said:


> Always found it even cooler that Muta began in America w/the gimmick as Kabuki's son. Then as the story played out like we all know, he returned to Japan, doing the gimmick again b/c it got MEGA over & ended up making Mutoh a credible force in the blink of an eye. It's similar w/Liger in a way. These colorful gimmicks come out of the blue for established roster members and it ends up being the rocket to launch them to their career peaks. A fun fact like that is something else that adds into why I adore Muta vs Liger like I do. :mark:
> 
> Speaking of Liger:
> 
> ...


Jushin Liger vs Great Sasuke (NJPW Summer Struggle 07/08/94)

I'm on my phone so I can't see the video, but if it's that match then yeah its just as good, if not better, than the J Cup match imo. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I may still prefer the Super J Cup match if only for how splendid the botched move plays into the finish. Liger so cocky b/c the indie guy fell on his face. Then whoops. Lord have mercy at how balls to the wall the rematch is. Sheesh. Sasuke having Liger on the defensive for 90% of the match was a different shake-up compared to the first outing (iirc) & it gives the continuity of their series that first neat touch.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH 06/20/15)*

Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Triple Crown Championship*

Great Muta(c) vs Yoshihiro Takayama - _AJPW: 3/14/09_

Good latter era match from both. The lukewarm audience again rears its less than favorable head for a modern puro match that should have a bigger feel. That's more mundane than any of the work done in the match, I'd say. Formatting is normal Muta style, he goes nuts in the start, bloodies up Big Tak in minutes and it's ripping him apart for the time being. Tak's comeback in this is where the match got the extra boost. He retaliated to bloody Muta up this time (and jeez, did Muta bleed buckets. victim of his own scale) and proceeded to humanize him to fight back. Losing the mask is so bizarre for Muta when he started to wear it. Pain chipping away in the past is like, well, ok, it's a long match and that's expected. But the entire mask ripped off, bleeding a ton, and lying on the ground is "whoa. Muta is getting destroyed" & makes you reel back. As it often does w/Puro, the story sells this the entire way. Yeah, that's wrestling in general, but you know, classic Puro tale w/its intricacies created out of nowhere, etc.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Vader vs. Sting ~ GAB 1992

Nothing better than Vader/Sting matches


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. The Hollywood Blondes ~ Clash of Champions


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles & The Young Bucks vs. Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice (ROH TV 06/20)*

This was amazing :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Skins said:


> Vader vs. Sting ~ GAB 1992
> 
> Nothing better than Vader/Sting matches


Stinger splash over the turnbuckle. Sting crashed & burned. VADER BOMB. WHAT DID I JUST SEE? :CENA


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn good match. I loved Aoki's arm work and Devitt's selling in this one.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

@Act Yasukawa



Exciting back in forth action in this one. Hojo took a fucking beating lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hojo vs Satomura is out. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I watched this as it happened on Friday February 5, 1988 and it traumatized me. The evil twin ref thing was mind blowing at the time.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Edge Vs Brock Lesnar at Rebellion 2002, very decent match-up, sucks we didn't get to see these two in a full fledged feud.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma (Lucha Underground 06/17/15)*

Fantastic match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*

Kurt Angle(c) vs Bobby Lashley - _TNA: Impact 3/14/15_

This is good. Nearly 18 minutes, good the entire way. In 2015. Lashley still producing stuff I can enjoy & Kurt not being awful. You know what, I'm not gonna question it and just be happy it happened. Yeah, shame the finish is stupid and that's booking sometimes for ya, but the match though; I'm a fan. I really am. Neat. Better than their first one too. Kind of by a decent amount.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Johnny Gargano vs TJ Perkins - PWG DDT4 2015

Just rewatched this, second favorite match of the night :lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TAMON HONDA/10


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drago vs. Mil Muertes *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs Josh Alexander & Ethan Page - _PWG: Don't Sweat the Technique_

Oh yeah. This is why I stopped watching PWG. I can't take this dogshit in any capacity. :lmao

plz die or go back to how you used to be. thanks.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Athena vs. Hania - WSU


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs. John Cena (WWE No Mercy 2003)*

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kazuchika Okada & Roppongi Vice vs The Young Bucks & AJ Styles - ROH TV 24/06/2015


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Brian Cage vs. Chris Hero (PWG DDT4 2015)*

This was awesome. Very good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tomorrow is the 13th anniversary of this. Remembered it very well even after all the intervening years.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kurt Angle (c) vs Eric Young - TNA World Heavyweight Title - TNA Impact 08/05/2015


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AJ Styles & Young Bucks vs Adam Cole, Matt Taven, & Michael Bennett - _ROH: Best in the World 2015_

16 superkicks.

A vapid 3 on 1 Handicap match. b/c really, Bennett was a blur _(more than usual)_ and even Taven felt phased out after a few minutes. Cole had better success in the end alone than he did w/his partners. Not sure what to think of that booking. Oh well. I never mind watching Bucks matches. Which is a duh b/c I love em. Even when they're weak, I still like seeing their deal. Minus the caricature of themselves w/the overuse of suck it. All of this was to be expected. More forgettable than me being fussed over it being bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was watching Bryan stuff from his Road to Mania culminating in this match first:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*

Taka Michinoku(c) vs Pantera - _WWF: No Way Out 1998_

I've seen this match a _bunch_ of times. And in no way is that depressing. Love it.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*PWG Mystery Vortex 2012
*Dojo Bros vs. The Young Bucks

Absolute carnage, but I enjoyed it. Prime Young Bucks as well, which is great. Interesting dynamic to have the two bigger, stronger jocks be the babyfaces but it works because they've got sick looking offence and Gen Me went out of there way to make it look sicker. Good stuff all round. 

Now to see if Callihan/Younger, SSB/Dojo Bros and Steen/Cole holds up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If this is to be the lasting image of Bryan's career, I am alright with that. The way he brought the crowd back to life after The Streak gutted them is simply amazing. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*NWA Starrcade '85

I Quit Steel Cage Match*

Tully Blanchard vs. Magnum TA

A brawl done right. :drose


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Dude Love vs. Steve Austin, Over The Edge 98.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks - NXT Unstoppable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perhaps Bryan's last really good match on ppv. The really did go with the wrong winner here.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Danielson never had a chance to win that. It was just a good way to bridge the gap from the in-between to WM w/a story. Maybe I'll rewatch the match, but eh. Didn't like it. Reigns did well, but Danielson phoned it in outside of throwing a hard kick or two. Which really bummed me out. The 2013 RAW match was MUCH better.

----------

El Generico vs Kevin Steen - _PWG: Free Admission (Just Kidding)_

Easily stole the show in their debut. Nobody is shocked. GENERICO WINS. Another one I've seen a bazillion times. :mark:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DIS MATCH. Basically the reason I fell in love with wrestling, also the reason Foley is my favourite wrestler. . I've seen it at least 100 times in full. Never gets old.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good tv match. These two need a full fledged program together if bryan is ever capable of returning.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Austin Aries vs. Davey Richards (TNA Slammiversary 2015)*

Not a good match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cesaro vs Luke Harper - _WWE: Superstars 6/22/15_

Babyface Cesaro = ratings.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just watching everything Bryan in my angst ridden state.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Needed to cleanse my palate of the swill that was RAW, so I went to a confirmed awesome match.






If anyone hasn't seen it, rectify the oversight and watch this match!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

The Rock (c) vs. Triple H - Iron Man match - WWF Championship - WWF Judgment Day 2000


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs. Cesaro (WWE RAW 06/29/15)*

Good match, but considering the hype behind it, I found myself to be little disappointed TBH. Their match from last year's February is muuuuch better.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Roderick Strong*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto,Togi Makabe, Katsuyori Shibata & Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba & Yoshi-Hashi - NJPW Road to DOMINION 6/28/15

AWESOME match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*

Christian(c) vs Cody Rhodes - _WWE: No Way Out 2012_

Eh. Christian had a p. solid showing. Took a few harsh bumps, sold his bum arm well. General Christian goodness in the sense of why he's so great. Rhodes was a blur, unfortunately. It doesn't hold up. Forgettable.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk vs. Wyatt Family ~ Survivor Series 2013

- Wish those two had more tags


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Bret Hart vs. 1-2-3 Kid - WWF Championship - WWF Raw 7/11/1994

Great stuff


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Shane Douglas vs. Bam Bam Bigelow, November To Remember 97.

A Lesnar/Cena style match.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr. Awesome match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler- WWE Royal Rumble 2011*

******


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CD Player said:


> Shane Douglas vs. Bam Bam Bigelow, November To Remember 97.
> 
> A Lesnar/Cena style match.


Absolutely. That was my comment when it finished too. It's a long haul, but it worked for me. Triple B selling that one nagging damage done to his back/ribs for it to cost him in the end. Good stuff.

------------

Osirian Portal vs Cheech & Cloudy - _Chikara: Bruised_

Ahhh the memories of this event. Tiny ring; big action. Yay for cliches.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Balor & Joe vs. Rhyno & Owens*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Will Ospreay vs. Matt Sydal (RPW Summer Sizzler 2015)*

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SuperBrawl VII - San Francisco Death Match: Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CIMA, Ricochet & Sydal vs YAMATO, Doi & Yoshino - Dragon Gate GATE OF GENERATION 2015

Fantastic match. I'm not the biggest DG regular but whenever I watch the shows seem to be an absolute blast to watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Obfuscation


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Will Ospreay (RPW High Stakes 2015)*

Awesome match. Gotta re-watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> @Obfuscation


BUZZ SAWYER killing jobbers. Those poor souls. :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*KUSHIDA vs. Roderick Strong*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Promo and match


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (RPW Summer Sizzler 2015)*

Awesome match. Definitely better than their ROH match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Differ Ariake drawing good crowds who react. Once upon a time.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Finn Bálor vs. Kevin Owens (Tokyo)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Chris Jericho vs. Neville (WWE Beast in the East)*

Great match. Best Jericho match in a long time.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor - NXT Championship - WWE Beast in the East

(Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

KJ i'm smashed as fuck and i just boutght the DGUSA show with Ricocohet/Tozawa andGargano/Shingo. JKust got done with Ricocohet/Tozawa and it was fucking awesome, i'll edit this shitty post (not that anybody gives a fukc() when i'm done with Gargano/Shingo.

Gargano/Shingo was also retarded amazing, FUCK.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ric Flair vs Mick Foley - I Quit Match - Summerslam 2006


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (DOMINION)*


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Okada vs Styles - G1 Climax 2014. Awesome match, particularly the part where Okada reversed the Styles Clash into a Tombstone.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kurt Angle vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Resolution 2009)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

If anyone wants to watch Dolph vs Del Rio at Payback I just cut and exported that match from a long clip of the show and can upload it on DM.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kevin Owens vs. Finn Bálor (WWE Beast in the East)*

Way better than their first match against each other. Very good match. Not sure if I liked this more than Y2J/Neville, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Just re-watched HBK/Taker from WM25 :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion 2015)*

What a match. Absolutely loved this.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

* Kota Ibushi vs El Generico (DDT MAX BUMP 2012)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE The Bash 2009)*

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Brock Lesnar vs. Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Masahiro Chono (NJPW Toukon Souzou New Chapter)*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Prince Devitt - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - NJPW Kizuna Road Akita 2013

Awesome.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba - NJPW Dominion 7/5/15

I love how in NJPW a match this good still manages to be only the 3rd best on the card.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Championship*

John Cena(c) vs Mark Henry - _WWE: Money in the Bank 2013_

A forgotten gem. Both rule in this. Cena's third best mach on the year next to the Punk match from RAW & vs Danielson from SummerSlam. Absolutely's Henry's strongest singles match for the year. Even though he had some killer performances from his return at the start when he was demolishing people week by week. Superb stuff.

------------

*Two Out of Three Falls Match*

Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle - _WWF: Insurrextion 2001_

There's a reason why nobody knows this happened. Forgettable.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs. Cesaro (WWE RAW 07/06/15)*

Way better than the match they had last week. But still not as good as the match they had in February 2014, though.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ceasro vs John Cena - Raw 6-07-15


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Daisuke Ikeda v. Takeshi Ono 9/26/10

What the FUCK


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW G1 Climax 24)*

Fantastic match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

chosequin said:


> *Brock Lesnar vs. Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Masahiro Chono (NJPW Toukon Souzou New Chapter)*


Ive never seen this in full, you got a link?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs. Antonio Cesaro (WWE NXT 12/25/13)*

Such a fantastic match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Winner Wins the Queens Cup*

Chris Jericho vs William Regal - _WWF: Insurrextion 2001_

:lmao

Dreadful. 

The Benoit/Angle match ended up being the best thing about the entire PPV. Weak.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs. Syxx - WCW Halloween Havoc 1996


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WCW UnCeNSoReD 1997 - WCW US Championship: Dean Malenko vs. Eddie Guerero

awesome.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Kevin Owens vs John Cena* _(WWE Elimination Chamber 2015)_

Still get chills from the pinfall and crowd reaction. Bold prediction - the panda bears' favorite wrassler will be world champ by the end of 2016.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show 7/9/88 - Boston Garden (27 years ago today)
*
The Rockers vs. The Conquistadors


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 11/17/14_

Awkward match. It had the feeling that they went out there to work a few minutes, got told early they had to stretch out to kill 15 minutes and were unsure on what to do for over half of the match. Final stretch was well done, felt more like too little, too late, though. Better competence going in this could have worked out all around.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NWA Chi-Town Rumble

Barry Windham vs. Lex Luger


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not the best thing around. At least it's watchable. Starfire has a plethora of offense & Joshi is extremely workrate based, I enjoy her.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW Dominion 2011)*

Fantastic match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well that was fuckin' wild.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Watched Ishii/Shibata from the G1 2 years ago.

They just beat the fuck out of each other. 5 stars and they didn't even need no stinkin Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bodymaker tends to draw better heat/reactions than Tokyo Dome does, anyways.

-----------

*NXT Championship*

Kevin Owens(c) vs Finn Balor - _WWE: Beast in the East_

Ok, this worked out well. Wasn't sure at the start, more in comparison to their previous match on the year _(that of which I still currently like more, as it is)_. A fine first half to the match boosted by its well done, non-evasive final stretch. Quality match. Balor's best stuff in WWE really does come out vs Owens. I hope it can translate to a more consistent approach now that he's champion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Commentary is annoying as fuck, but basically a carbon copy of their PWG match. Still fun though,.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Steamboat vs. Rick Rude, Royal Rumble 88. Not the quality match you'd expect from these two. Pretty boring match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Invasion Attack 2014)*

:lenny Will never get tired of watching this match. Nakamura's best match imo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Jericho vs Neville (Beast In The East)*

Well this was fucking awesome, absolutely loved it. Jericho was due one though tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor (Beast In The East)*

This was MOTN and is a heavy MOTYC, IMO. Owens is such a fucking great heel, esp here in this match. A brilliant encounter, which I thought was much better than their NXT bout tbh.

Excellent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


Just love the bit at the end when Shane i think sits Vince up, and he flips the bird at Hogan.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle - _WWF: Fully Loaded 2000_

The hell is this crap? It's not even an engaging squash. Who booked this? Never been more confirmed how much this sucks.

My Kurt PPV plan is off to the world's worst start. And I know he doesn't have a string of consistency last long. When I get to 2004 Kurt - today, ffs. Well, at least the SummerSlam match vs Austin will be in this. The best.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturn v Raven from Fall Brawl 98.

Pound for pound the best match from WCW for 1998.

That crowd popped a nut for the finishing sequence.

Hidden gem of a match go check it out, you won't regret it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Masato Yoshino, Ricochet & Shingo Takagi vs K-ness, Naruki Doi & YAMATO - Dragon Gate Rainbow Gate Final 2015

(Y)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Prince Puma (c) vs. Johnny Mundo - Iron Man match - Lucha Underground Championship - Lucha Underground 6/17/2015

God damn this was great. It had cool, creative spots, great storytelling, and great back and forth action, especially during the last 5 minutes.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Randy Orton vs. Christian (WWE Over the Limit 2011)*

First time watching this since it happened. What a great match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr - EVOLVE 45 :like


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Everything that makes Dragon Gate, Dragon Gate. You have the levity in the start, character interactions, massive breakdown brawl, & eventual high speed final stretch, all of which keeps the Korakuen audience engaged. Couple of big booking moves for some eliminations, too. Entertaining TV match. Company has been on a nice, breezy fun streak this year. Almost there to Dead or Alive as I play catch up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Takada v Mutoh from the January 4 Tokyo Dome Show.

P good. Not used to seeing Generalissimo Takada be legit (I know he was a real MMA guy, but I knew him as Generalissimo first lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee - EVOLVE 45

Another fantastic match from this show, nowhere near as good as Roddy/Sabre but still a really good match. Going to watch through the undercard of the show tomorrow which I've heard was amazing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWF No Mercy 2000 - Triple H vs. Chris Benoit

Benoit's arm work and HHH's leg work :homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH Take No Prisoners)*

FANTASTIC match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Triple Threat Match*

Rusev vs Cesaro vs Kevin Owens - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 7/14/15_

Plain & simple, this match was AWESOME. It looked like a million bucks on paper, and it proved to be exactly that. One of the best on the entire year.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Io Shirai VS Star Fire


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I miss the Heath Slater challenge matches.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Roddy Strong v Davey Richards from Final Battle '10.

Great match that gets overlooked by Steen/Generico (rightfully so, but still a great match).


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Southern Hostility)*

Holy shit this was way better than I remembered. FANTASTIC & really underrated match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Clash of the Champions XX*

"Stunning" Steve Austin (c) vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat - No DQ match - WCW World Television Championship

Really enjoyed this. I especially enjoyed Austin working on Steamboat's injured ribs and Steamboat's selling. Combine that with some fun back and forth action and you got yourself a fun match between these two (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ricky Steamboat & Todd Champion vs Cactus Jack & Sgt. Buddy Lee Parker - _WCW: Starrcade 1991_

Parker's selling of a beatdown via Abdullah the Butcher is off the god damn charts. :lmao The random notion of giving this match a comedic subtext meanwhile Foley & Steamboat attempt to do good work is kind of why I think I like the Battlebowl concept more than I probably should. Screw it. This show has been more fun than originally anticipated. Minus the dreadful opening bout.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw 4/23/07
*
John Cena (c) vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lucharesu in full force.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Katsurori Shibata - G1 2014 on that NJPW on access show. The receipts in that match are unreal, When Shibata finished Nakamura with the penalty kick it looked like he legit clocked him; or maybe they're both just that damn good? On watching it back one expression came to mind: 
:smokey "Daaaaaam, you got knocked the fuck out"! :smokey.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (No DQ) ( Raw 10.14.2013)*

Excellent.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on HDNet #34)*

Fantastic match. Bryan & Roddy have such an amazing chemistry w/ each other in the ring.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Five stars. :mark:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Kazuchika Okada and Shinsuke Nakamura vs Ryusuke Taguchi and Hirooki Goto at New Japan Alive.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Forgot all about this:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

About 4 minutes; a blow-off for a midcard program & it is a lot of what can be right about well booked wrestling on TV. Seems so easy, but this is a different time. Someone else pointed out the crowd's reaction & enthusiams from the commentary. Really shows a change over the past decade.

+ THE KITCHEN SINK. Great ending. Some fun w/o losing the context of the two big dudes having a grudge.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kenny Omega vs KUSHIDA (NJPW Dominion 2015)*

Thought this was bloody excellent tbh, Omega played a good heel here and at points I wanted to give him a fucking slap lol.

But, as great as KUSHIDA's selling of the knee was, and it was great when he was selling it, all of a sudden for the last quarter of the match, he just more or less completely stops selling, and it's a shame as the match would have been even better for it if he remembered to sell.

It doesn't bring it down massively, but it certainly takes something away IMHO.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Akebono (c) vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW)

That top turnbuckle slap spot :lmao

Boy got the shit slapped out of him.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kevin Steen vs El Generico vs Sexxy Eddy vs Excess 69 - CZW High Stakes 2, 9-11-04

I picked up one of HighSpots releases "Kevin Steen Package Piledrive Everybody" So yeah gonna have something awesome to watch!*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Elimination Chamber 2015*

John Cena vs. Kevin Owens

I prefer their first encounter over this but this was still pretty damn good. The crowd really added a big fight feel to this one. I really liked how Cena did moves he wouldn't normally do to show how big of a threat Owens is (that springboard Stunner is still garbage though :lol). Owens' post-match antics made this great as well.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Christian/Orton from MITB

Dat spit finish :jaydamn

but the storytelling :jay2

One of the only times a title changing hands on a DQ worked flawlessly


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Franky The Mobster (c) vs Kevin Steen, Iron Man Championship_ -* CZW Deja Vu 8/13/05*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Raw 7/13/2015*

Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens vs. Rusev

Great stuff. All three men did an awesome job but CESARO DA SWISS GAWD DOE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Kevin Steen (c) vs El Generico, CZW Ironman Championship_ - *CZW Point of No Return 10/8/05*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*AJ Styles vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 25)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*

Seth Rollins(c) vs Brock Lesnar - _WWE: Battleground 2015_

FUCK YES. First time this was ever said for everything post-match, rather than any of the match itself.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*wXw The Vision 13.3.2010
*wXx Tag Team Championships
_Sami Calihan and Jon Moxley vs. Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hirooki Goto vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW Dominion 2015)*

Loved this. Nakamura's entrance was also sweeeeeeet. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW G1 Climax 25)*

Great match. What a way to kick off this year's G1. :banderas


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Muta v. NXT young boy Jushin Liger

Never get tired of this match. The moment Muta unmasks Liger is GOAT material.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

AAA Sin Limite Victoria World Cup:- Blue Demon Jr., Dr. Wagner Jr. & Solar vs. Kenzo Suzuki, Masamune & Tiger Mask.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago)*

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


How did that hold up for you? I don't think ive watched it since it happened TBH. Lesnar got a concussion in it though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> How did that hold up for you? I don't think ive watched it since it happened TBH. Lesnar got a concussion in it though.


It was a little better than I remembered it. At the time, it suffered because it followed Taker vs Punk which was spectacular. They worked well together. This was really physical, but it still felt too long and dragged a bit for me. Still dont approve of HHH winning. I almost kept waiting for Brock to break our suplex city.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It was a little better than I remembered it. At the time, it suffered because it followed Taker vs Punk which was spectacular. They worked well together. This was really physical, but it still felt too long and dragged a bit for me. Still dont approve of HHH winning. I almost kept waiting for Brock to break our suplex city.


Yeah the time was definitely a factor, i know when i watched it i did think "Man, this is going on, and on". Not a good thing really, but ill have to see how it holds up for me one day. Extreme Rules can go suck a dick though.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Smackdown 12/27/13*

John Cena vs. Seth Rollins

Rollins was in control for most of this match, almost a showcase match for him, showing what he can do against the Top Dog. Good, solid match, highlighting Rollins with Cena solidly selling throughout.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_House of Truth vs The Briscoes, Roddy Strong, and ODB _- *ROH TV 7/19/15 *

*In other news I begin watching Lucha Underground this week (Whenever tonight's episode is posted)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

John Cena, Randy Orton, & Cesaro vs Sheamus, Rusev, & Kevin Owens - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 7/20/15_

LANA. 

Yeah. That's right.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> _House of Truth vs The Briscoes, Roddy Strong, and ODB _- *ROH TV 7/19/15 *
> 
> *In other news I begin watching Lucha Underground this week (Whenever tonight's episode is posted)*


I have links to all the old shows if you need them. They are truly worth watching!(Y)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ was that any good ? I honestly could not focus on it because of SUMMER bama4 (one of the most beautiful woman, I've ever laid eyes oooon)


Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Real Americans ~ Main Event 3/18/14

- great


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It was more fun via the personalities than anything. Seeing the heels implode only for Rusev to get destroyed at the end. It's good fun for TV. Very responsive crowd adds in to the enjoyment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 45)*

What an AMAZING match.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

T & A vs Edge & Christian vs Too Cool vs Hardy Boyz - WWF King of the Ring 2000


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Too Cool vs The Dudley Boyz - WWF RAW 3/1/00


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Fennix vs Marty The Moth_ - *Lucha Underground 7/22/15*

*I want to go back and see alot of these episodes now. Should I try to watch all of them or can you guys recommend certain episodes for me? This site I am watching on has all of them I think.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> _Fennix vs Marty The Moth_ - *Lucha Underground 7/22/15*
> 
> *I want to go back and see alot of these episodes now. Should I try to watch all of them or can you guys recommend certain episodes for me? This site I am watching on has all of them I think.*


*Watch them all from the beginning. They reference events from other episodes as it goes on and there is actual continuity. Plus you get to be in on the ground floor and watch how the whole story plays out. There are some great moments and fantastic matches that you shouldn't miss. I shall not spoil these for you, but trust me, it's a damn good show and worthy of your time investment. :mark: Again, I have the links, if you require them. Just let me know! (Y)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks 7/23/95 (20 years ago tonight  )
*
*Intercontinental Championship*

Jeff Jarrett (c) vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*

Kenny Omega(c) vs KUSHIDA - _NJPW: Dominion 2015_

Watched this following the BOSJ finals vs Kyle O'Reilly. Safe to say KUSH is having his career peak rn. Outstanding series of matches to put in today. Omega's best match per having The Cleaner gimmick, too. Managed to trump the WK match vs Funky Weapon and the Dorada match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma_ - *Lucha Underground 10/29/14*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Really good match. I especially enjoyed Kenny Omega's selling and babyface comeback in this one. Kenny Omega DA WEEABOO GAWD


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NEVER Openweight Championship*

Togi Makabe(c) vs Tomohiro Ishii - _NJPW: Dominion 2015_

I had my fears from a comment or two that this would have gone full retard. It didn't. It was what you'd expect from these two on a third outing in the same year, and their story was told in their way. Ishii starting off w/so much confidence he'd bust out a top rope tope just to show how much he was gonna put forth in this to secure the W. Surly, chops & shit for a long time, that ol chestnut. Entertained. I like it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> _Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma_ - *Lucha Underground 10/29/14*


Great. You are in on the ground floor and there is no where to go but up! Enjoy! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 3)*

Absolutely loved this.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Chavo Guererro and Sexy Star vs Son of Havoc and Ivelisse_ - *Lucha Underground 11/5/14*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> _Chavo Guererro and Sexy Star vs Son of Havoc and Ivelisse_ - *Lucha Underground 11/5/14*


The journey continues :clap Hope you are feeling the show!






This match is amazing as Andre wrestles in a cage match by himself! brrrother!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Seth Rollins vs Cesaro - _WWE: Smackdown 7/23/15_

Ok stuff. Nothing more than them sharing some nice looking moves b/c they're good pro wrestlers & all that. Fun to see them have a match, but it isn't what you'd go out of your way to see. Liked the post-match stuff. Owens vs Cesaro is a go.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roderick Strong vs Jay Lethal (c) - ROH Death Before Dishonor 2015

:febreeze


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura Vs 'The Machine Gun' Karl Anderson: - G1 Climax 2015, day 2, main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Minoru Suzuki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 07/18/15)*

This was awesome. Brutal as hell.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kevin Owens vs Rusev - _WWE: Smackdown 7/23/15_

Really pleased w/this. Always been a sucker for heel vs heel matches. This was small enough to leave plenty of room open for a future match, and complete enough to deliver like how I hoped it would for a B show. Owens dragging Rusev, struggling to do so & shouting "god, lose some weight" makes this must-see. We all have 7 minutes to kill.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck vs Prince Puma, $100000 Ladder Match_ - *Lucha Underground 12/10/14*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

AJ Styles(c) vs Kazuchika Okada - _NJPW: Dominion 2015_

Again, not a _great_ match between these two. Think their peak may just be the match from the Climax last year as that one was the most condensed of the bunch. That's not me saying I didn't enjoy this for what it was, though. The tit for tat nature of their matches is always cool & it is shown in spades by their magnificent final stretch in this match where I couldn't believe some of the counters I was seeing. A jolt of electricity watching the exchange. I'm not exactly sure I have too much of an issue to really state here as much as I simply don't refer to it as "great" or remotely close to where Meltzer lost his shit for it. Still, it's too bad the second half of Dominion couldn't live up to the first. Liked this & Tana vs Yano, but neither were touching the territory Shibata vs Sakuraba, KUSH vs Omega, or Makabe vs Ishii set for me. That and Nakamura vs Goto was bleh + tag championship was bad, which really confirmed it couldn't match up. Still a damn good show. Onto the Climax. Format this year should make that even easier to zip through.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Champion v Champion: Shinya Hashimoto v NXT Rookie Jushin Thunder Liger - NJPW Fighting Spirit 2/24/94

This match ruled. Such a great heavyweight vs. junior match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole vs Dalton Castle - ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*AJ Styles vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 25 Day 5)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata:- Destruction 2014*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana v Ivelisse - Shine 28


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I have to see that, immediately. (@SHIV)

-----------

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kazuchika Okada - _NJPW: 1/31/10_

First ever meeting. Now, it's overall outing is within the realm of "nothing special". Granted, they did do a nice job at cementing a story that would end up being the chronicling of their entire competitive rivalry. Okada the young gun not sweating Tanahashi at any point, yet Tana being the Ace stopping Okada at every turn. There's a point near the end when both are having a forearm exchange & it hits you: this kid is still in it. Now who's to say exactly where Okada was going to go from this point - now, but it's one of those awesome moments when you can kind of take note of something special developing.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Raw 7/22/2013*

Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger, Antonio Cesaro and Ryback - Gauntlet match

Godly babyface performance by Bryan (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 5)*

This was really good. Have to watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_20-Person Aztec Warfare Match to crown the first ever Lucha Underground World Champion_ - *Lucha Underground 1/7/15*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> _20-Person Aztec Warfare Match to crown the first ever Lucha Underground World Champion_ - *Lucha Underground 1/7/15*


You are a wrestling watching machine! :damn Great stuff! :clap


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Christian Cage v Kazarian - Genesis 2007






Great match. Could TNA not afford to use a briefcase? :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi - _NJPW: G1 Climax 25 Night One_

:mark: [/review]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dunno if I ever saw this one before. I know the match from 1990 really well, and damn, I do believe this trumps it. Fabulous at all times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*NJPW G1 Climax 25, Day 5 – Block A: Kota Ibushi vs. AJ Styles*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII)*

Really liked this. Not a match of the year candidate or anything, but a very good World Title match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Trent Beretta vs. Yohei Komatsu - NJPW Best of The Super Juniors 6/5/15

Really been diggin Komatsu over the last few months so I decided to rewatch some of his recent stuff, love this dude.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Shibata v Ishii - G1 Climax 23

My body aches from just watching it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This whole show. kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker & The Big Show vs Xpac & Kane (WWF Summerslam 1999)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Paige vs Sasha Banks - WWE Monday Night Raw 27/07/2015


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Brock said:


> *The Undertaker & The Big Show vs Xpac & Kane (WWF Summerslam 1999)*


:mark:

Probably my favourite WWE match of that year. What does that say about that year in general? NOT FUCKING MUCH because this match is awesome no matter what year you put it in. So much goodness.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Flux said:


> :mark:
> 
> Probably my favourite WWE match of that year. What does that say about that year in general? NOT FUCKING MUCH because this match is awesome no matter what year you put it in. So much goodness.


Yeah lol, '99 isn't exactly stacked with MOTYC's. This is still excellent, esp considering Taker was injured around this time and would be on the shelf not long after this, he still contributed greatly to this match.

Watching the build up video, i was thinking i wish he was this 'free' on the mic in the current feud, rather than restricted to basic Taker promos, wish he could go back to being that Calloway/Taker hybrid of sorts when cutting promos.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hirooki Goto vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 6)*

This was GREAT.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Prince Puma (c) vs CAGE, Lucha Underground Championship _- *Lucha Underground 1/28/15*

*Not as far through these episodes as I had hoped to be by this time. But doing good. I need to watch Day 6 of G1 Climax still as well.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

How THE FUCK did Bryan continue to fight for 20 minutes with an injury like that? Amazing match, Bryan the GOAT :rusevyes


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 7)*

:mark:


----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

Mr Perfect v Rick Martel, March 8 1993 Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Brock


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROH Tokyo Summit 9/13/2008*

Yoshimobu Kanamaru (c) vs. Bryan Danielson - GHC Jr. Heavyweight Championship






Really good match. I especially loved Bryan's arm work in this one. Uppercutting the arm while it's in a hammerlock :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Women's Championship*

Sasha Banks(c) vs Charlotte - _NXT: #155 6/18/15_

Try as they might on the weekly main roster shows, this so-called "revolution" means nothing until the matches actually start to look like this. Love it. These two have such fabulous chemistry. Comes so easy to have a wonderful match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Big Van Vader vs. Antonio Inoki (NJ 1/4/96)*

I fucking adore this still. Vader was carrying an injury too at the time. Sublime.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Margate (Apr 18, 2007)

Bulldog v Michaels One Night Only 1997


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The British Bulldogs vs The Fabulous Rougeaus (Summerslam 1988)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the mack vs cage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Blake and Murphy (c) vs The Vaudevillians, NXT Tag Team Championship _- *WWE NXT 7/29/15*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH World Championship*

Jay Briscoe(c) vs Jimmy Jacobs - _ROH: 3/7/15_

Unsure if this bothers me or not. Farewell match, sure, but really, Jimmy hitting ALL of his finishers over the years and still couldn't win? If he would have been countered into a Jay Driller while attempting to hit them all, and he lost that way, fine. But not at the expense of making the barrage feel like nothing. Eh. At least he played off the importance well. The inner turmoil bit was still oddly placed. You'd think that would have followed following the finisher frenzy, then attempt to try and win, Jay Driller, he lost. Yeah, ok going through it, this was a poorly booked match. Jimmy Jacobs is just good enough to kind of hide some of the flaws as best as he can.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kota Ibushi (G1 Climax 25 Day 7)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston)*

Definitely my favorite Davey match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Got saddened by the news of Roddy Piper's death, so I watched this. It's a shame they are both gone.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*

:banderas Will never get tired of watching this.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tiger Ali Singh v Steve Blackman - WWF Hardcore Championship*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lesnar vs rollins - battleground

takers back, wow.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*G1 Climax Day 1 7/20/2015*

AJ Styles vs. Katsuyori Shibata

Pretty good (Y). I liked how Shibata sold his injured arm towards the end and I really enjoyed the back and forth action.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Shibata biting his hand to sustain the grip on his rear naked choke was top notch.

-------------

Karl Anderson vs Hirooki Goto - _NJPW: G1 Climax 25 Night Four_

It was an Anderson domination show. Glad Anderson is always on his game. Goto's comeback was largely forgettable, although I liked him bringing back the top rope sunset bomb for the drama.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yoshi-Hashi & Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tama Tonga & Karl Anderson - NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Day 1


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Michael Elgin vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 8)*

Holy shit, this was actually GREAT.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Raw 7/27/2015*

John Cena (c) vs. Seth Rollins - WWE United States Championship

One of their best matches they had against each other. I'd put this behind their Smackdown match when Seth was in The Shield and the one the night after Hell in a Cell 2014.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Kota Ibushi - NJPW G1 Climax 25 - Day 1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Davey-Boy Smith vs The Warlord - _WWF: Tuesday in Texas_

Not as strong as their more concise WM VII match earlier in the year. These two def have chemistry w/each other to make it work. Full Nelson spot in the end could have been done better (looked a tad ugly at times) but I'm cool w/this. Good fun. Warlord really wasn't AS bad as I thought. He's a beefy worker who knew how to use his power.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Shibata v Devitt - G1 Climax 23



Quote of the night @9:55:

_"HOLY FUCK" - Prince Devitt_


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This kid was smart to film this because it's a first time ever match and looks great on paper... but he didn't get the finish (or the last few minutes I guess). WHAT THE FUCK. Hoping it surfaces somewhere else on Youtube because how can this not be good?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena, cesaro and orton vs rusev, owens and sheamus (RAW, 20/7)

was fun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at your sig SHIV

Cesaro vs Rollins - smackdown 23/7


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker & Batista vs John Cena vs Shawn Michaels (No Way Out 2007)*

https://vimeo.com/36603698

I still fucking love this match. Taker in '07 :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Summerslam 2002*
_Non-sanctioned Street Fight_
Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson - NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*BxB Hulk vs. Uhaa Nation (Dragon Gate 03/01/15)*

Absolutely amazing match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWF Intercontinental Championship

The Mountie(c) vs Roddy Piper - _WWF: Royal Rumble 1992_

Holy crap. The timing of landing on this PPV after what recently happened. My god what a moment though. This crowd was so in love w/Piper, it's got to be one of the most amazing things about pro wrestling. He comes out and it's like he's fighting for all the people to the most personal degree. Even Piper himself looks a bit blown away by how much love the fans are showing him. Then he wins, good grief. I almost couldn't hold up. Match is most definately...lets just say lackluster. The moment, oh wow. Phenomenal. It's too good for words. Phenomenal will have to suffice.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Samoa Joe, Adam Pearce & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, Super Dragon & Necro Butcher - ROH The 100th Show

Jesus fuck, that was an amazing and brutal match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*G1 Climax 25, Day 1 *

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kota Ibushi

Great match. I loved how Tanahashi aggressively worked on Ibushi's leg and I liked Ibushi's comeback which led to some exciting back and forth action.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> WWF Intercontinental Championship
> 
> The Mountie(c) vs Roddy Piper - _WWF: Royal Rumble 1992_
> 
> Holy crap. The timing of landing on this PPV after what recently happened. My god what a moment though. This crowd was so in love w/Piper, it's got to be one of the most amazing things about pro wrestling. He comes out and it's like he's fighting for all the people to the most personal degree. Even Piper himself looks a bit blown away by how much love the fans are showing him. Then he wins, good grief. I almost couldn't hold up. Match is most definately...lets just say lackluster. The moment, oh wow. Phenomenal. It's too good for words. Phenomenal will have to suffice.



You are right. That is one truly amazing moment in wrestling and underscores just how strong of a connection he had with the fans.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*United States Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Seth Rollins (_RAW 7/27_)

I was relatively pissed off by the ending of this when I watched live, so I decided to give it another go with a fresh head and open mind. Crowd chants 'Let's go Cena, Cena sucks' and Cena yells to Rollins "they're not talking about you, they're talking about ME". Really cool thing to catch there with the whole idea if who the better champion is. Thought the match was decent but relatively pedestrian in the first half. Rollins dominating is always welcome. The inadvertent knee that Cena took to break the nose was really odd to watch again. It looked so strangely timed and I'm not sure if Cena was supposed to move or didn't get his hands up, but it didn't look right there. Thought they kicked it into another gear after that though. Cena hitting an AA while they're looking at a replay was hilarious. That's happened way too many times this year. Rollins attempting to empty out the arsenal to get a win was pretty sweet. Superplex immediately into the falcon arrow was beautiful. Always a special sight to see him break out the phoenix splash, even though I think it felt rushed here. 

Still somewhat bothered by how quickly he tapped in the STF. I know it's being played as a "strategic move" because Rollins had nothing to to lose and he wanted to avoid any further damage or injury, but this still looks like it favors Cena SO much while it does nothing to help Rollins. Cena gets his nose broken and still makes the WWE World Champion tap out while Rollins now loses a match after he wasn't even involved in the finish of his last PPV title defense. Urgh. We'll see what happens next here. An overall good match, but not on the level of Cena's other defenses against Neville, Cesaro, Ambrose, & Owens. *****


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best Cena vs Rollins match for me by a wide margin. Prefer it over both Cesaro matches and the third Owens match, too. Even the Ambrose one, although I enjoyed that.

------------

Steiner Brothers vs Big Van Vader & Mr. Hughes - _WCW: Clash of the Champions XVIII_

Steiners chucked these two dudes around the ring. w/easy. Unreal. Buckets of fun match. A strength move display buffet.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Wrestlemania 31)*

Been doing some re-watching today, and this one honestly didn't hold up. :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> Best Cena vs Rollins match for me by a wide margin. Prefer it over both Cesaro matches and the third Owens match, too. Even the Ambrose one, although I enjoyed that.


I wanna go back and watch the couple matches they had on RAW after TLC last year if I ever find the time because I really don't remember any of them. I think one was a Cage match and the other one I'm not sure. Never got to see their TV match from late 2013 that everyone raves about either.

Don't think anything from Cena's title reign will touch the 2nd match with Cesaro for me. LOVED it from bell to bell. 



NastyYaffa said:


> *Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Wrestlemania 31)*
> 
> Been doing some re-watching today, and this one honestly didn't hold up. :mj2


:WTF

Yaffa...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Randy Orton (Summerslam 2005)*

Continuing my random Summerslam watchings, i remember this being good, but not THIS FUCKING
GOOD. Good grief i enjoyed this. Im not sure if it's underrated or just gets forgotten 
easily, but it really is an excellent match. Brilliant chemistry.

Clean finish would have been the icing but obviously Orton.SR getting involved
furthered the story.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :WTF
> 
> Yaffa...


Before today I had it as my #2 MOTY, but after a re-watch it dropped from top-10. Still a great match though, but not as good as I remembered it being. :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hakushi vs 123 Kid (WWF Summerslam 1995)*

Again, another very underrated/forgotten Summerslam opener. I always
preferred Waltman as the 123 Kid, rather than X-Pac too TBH.

This is really, really good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I wanna go back and watch the couple matches they had on RAW after TLC last year if I ever find the time because I really don't remember any of them. I think one was a Cage match and the other one I'm not sure. Never got to see their TV match from late 2013 that everyone raves about either.
> 
> Don't think anything from Cena's title reign will touch the 2nd match with Cesaro for me. LOVED it from bell to bell.
> 
> ...


They're all crummy except for the 2013 match. Really not worth the time, but I can understand the curiosity.

Cena vs Cesaro 30 minutes sucked hard, for me. Literally a rehash of the match they had one week prior. Both performances were so going through the motions too. Never again. Can't stand forced epics.

I wished more stuff from 2015 could be on the level of Brock vs Reigns. But alas, they just can't compare.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins vs. Neville (c) (_RAW 8/3_)

OMFG THE GREATEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN. :bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barrett vs Zack Ryder on tonight's RAW. Does Barrett's decisive victory mean the nascent signs of a renewed push? :nah


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk (Summerslam 2013)*

Thank the wrestling Gods for this fucking match. It's still incredible IMO. The psychology
and storytelling, esp from Lesnar targeting the ribs of Punk, is off the charts here.

I do wonder if we'll get another one of these matches involving Brock when he's not
restricted to this 'Suplex City' moniker. Given the right opponent of course.

Three Amigos too, which i forgot about. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> *Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk (Summerslam 2013)*
> 
> Thank the wrestling Gods for this fucking match. It's still incredible IMO. The psychology
> and storytelling, esp from Lesnar targeting the ribs of Punk, is off the charts here.
> ...


I wish they would allow Brock to be in a match like that again. The Suplex City thing, I like it, but it doesn't lend itself to 5 star classics.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Super Smash Brothers vs Future Shock - PWG DDT4 2012

GOD DAMN, still as amazing as it was the first time I watched it. An absolute blast from start to finish. 



Jack Evans 187 said:


> *WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
> Seth Rollins vs. Neville (c) (_RAW 8/3_)
> 
> OMFG THE GREATEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN. :bow


I don't know how genuine you're being as I haven't watched it, but I saw it get a bunch of praise, then Yaffa told me it was another really over hyped RAW match :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Diesel vs King Mabel (WWF Summerslam 1995)*

Diesel was a favorite of mine back in the day, but even then I was like WTF at Mabel getting the KOTR.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds 2015 Night 2)*

:banderas So good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs Mr.Perfect (WWF Summerslam 1991)*

This match. :Banderas

Not sure if i prefer this one, or their KOTR encounter TBH, but this holds up so fucking much. Hennig had a bad back, but it didn't have any detrimental effect on the match IMO. Bret is just sublime throughout, and ive always loved the way he threw Perfect by the hair lol.

Excellent. I also forgot Piper was on commentary. 

Hennig berates the ref, who then berates him back, Hennig backs down, meanwhile on
commentary:

Heenan; "Don't touch that ref"
Monsoon "Why, a disqualification will save his title"
Heenan "Okay, then nail him".

Gold. 

Oh and: 

Monsoon: "Suplex City coming up" :brock4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*No DQ Match*

Kevin Steen vs Joey Ryan - _PWG: All Star Weekend V Night Two_

You just don't get fun stuff like this anymore. The memories.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Alberto El Patron (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton)*

Love this. Quite possibly Alberto's best match ever. :strong


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*NJPW March 2002 - Shibata & Inoue v Eddie Guerrero & Black Tiger.*

Eddie & Shibata! 2 of my main damies in the same ring together! I had no idea!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TJQ said:


> I don't know how genuine you're being as I haven't watched it, but I saw it get a bunch of praise, then Yaffa told me it was another really over hyped RAW match :lol


I was being pretty genuine, honestly. Star wise it's probably like **** or something (the stars don't matter), but I had absolutely so much fun watching. I was losing my mind for all of Neville's offense and if you were watching it live as it aired after listening to Rollins' promo, the whole segment and match was pure gold. Don't know if you'll feel the same way already knowing the end result and the fact that the match has been "hyped" thus far.

Yaffa has been having terrible opinions as of late. :lol



NastyYaffa said:


> *Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH War of the Worlds 2015 Night 2)*
> 
> :banderas So good.


Still need to watch this one myself. WOTW has been on my computer for two months and I never get up the interest to watch it. Too much wrestling out there to keep up with!



NastyYaffa said:


> *Roderick Strong vs. Alberto El Patron (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton)*
> 
> Love this. *Quite possibly Alberto's best match ever.* :strong


When I first read this I said 'HA, yeah right' but now that I think about it, it honestly might be pretty close. I don't think I've ever rated a match of his higher than **** and the match with Roddy is near the top tier of that list. Still one of my favorite ROH matches this year, too. (Y)


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I was being pretty genuine, honestly. Star wise it's probably like **** or something (the stars don't matter), but I had absolutely so much fun watching. I was losing my mind for all of Neville's offense and if you were watching it live as it aired after listening to Rollins' promo, the whole segment and match was pure gold. Don't know if you'll feel the same way already knowing the end result and the fact that the match has been "hyped" thus far.


Alright, cool. Knowing the outcomes has never bothered me much because I'm a dweeb who only cares about wrestling, so I'll definitely have to check it out soon.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yaffa has been having terrible opinions as of late. :lol


THE THUNDER :bow


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I need to see the Del Rio vs Strong match to see if that comment can hold water. b/c I'm p. certain nothing will ever trump Del Rio vs Christian from SummerSlam 2013. Not to mention I have a lot of Del Rio matches I hold in high regard. Dude is fucking elite.

------------

Kaz Hayashi vs PAC - _PWG: All Star Weekend V Night Two_

I remember when I used to think this was the best match of the show. It's easy to watch, but lord, how did I not notice how dreadful PAC is at selling here? lolz. I won't put this match over, b/c it isn't good enough as a whole to deserve it, but I can still say I'm fine whenever it is on. Kaz basically makes it akin to a modern Japanese Junior match. If only PAC worked better or they didn't try any limb work, it'll be stronger.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*PWG BOLA 2010
*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Ricochet

So much fucking fun.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sting Vs Kurt Angle - Bound for Glory 2007.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WCW Halloween Havoc 1993*

Big Van Vader vs. Cactus Jack - Texas Death Match 

Just a down and dirty fight. I thought this was really good demonstrating how crazy and tough these two men are. I didn't think this match was THAT great as I thought the 30 second rest period combined with the 10 second count for a wrestler to get up hindered the match for me but it was still a fun, bloody fight to watch.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE RAW 03/30/15)*

:mark: Still love this & it's still my pick for the best TV match of the year. 



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yaffa has been having terrible opinions as of late. :lol


:side:



> When I first read this I said 'HA, yeah right' but now that I think about it, it honestly might be pretty close. I don't think I've ever rated a match of his higher than **** and the match with Roddy is near the top tier of that list. Still one of my favorite ROH matches this year, too. (Y)


:strong That's what I am talking about. Only match that comes close is probably the Payback match vs. Ziggler imo.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Christian v Orton v RVD - Smackdown 8/2/13*

Very good match! That finishing sequence was p sweet. 

It is so ridiculous how great Christian was from 09-13 (and that one month in 2014). Fucking injuries.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sami Callihan vs Zack Sabre Jr. - _EVOLVE #7_

This match, ffs. This match proves why I miss the old structure of EVOLVE a lot. It really was the hybrid type promotion it wanted itself to be. Fighting for the win-loss record, struggling to maintain top spots. Its integration into a shoot fight/MMA realm provided some of the best, freshest matches I can recall. Callihan & Sabre went at it in a pure dogfight blending their respective styles of working a match & that's really what the entire appeal of EVOLVE was at the start. Instead of claiming to be a "hybrid" mix of things and just going out there and being like any other promotion, it was accomplished. I worded this better in my head, but yeah, this is special. Dunno why EVOLVE just had to blend w/DGUSA and lose its way into being Gabe's 2nd ROH. Even the breezy feel watching EVOLVE was lost. Some of their shows end up being a bit of a struggle; ultimately bland. Back when it was new, the only thing I actively disliked was pushing that pile of shit AR Fox. Simpler times. Callihan's track record w/the company has still got to be the best by miles. Dude was slaying at his time as best in the world. He still could be rn, but we know why that's momentarily halted. I hope it pays off. I miss getting classic goodies like this from him on a monthly basis.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey - _PWG: From Out of Nowhere_

A wildly fun sprint that does a real good job at debuting Speedball. Pleased to know there is something I like from PWG this year _(atmosphere is still grating w/drunk blokes)_ & more pleased that it involved these two. Glad to see them getting their names out there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Team Havoc vs. Disciples of Death from the first part of Ultima Lucha. Match is nothing but it's all about that Catrina/Ivelisse interaction. kada



Obfuscation said:


> Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey - _PWG: From Out of Nowhere_
> 
> A wildly fun sprint that does a real good job at debuting Speedball. Pleased to know there is something I like from PWG this year _(atmosphere is still grating w/drunk blokes)_ & more pleased that it involved these two. Glad to see them getting their names out there.


(Y)

Please watch Hero/Gulak and Roddy/Trevor from the same show and tell me you like them too.  From Out of Nowhere is one of my favorite shows of the year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Worried about the placement of Hero vs Gulak. 22 minutes after intermission. The formatting on the show could have been better as I glance on paper. Again, that's more of a common thread as to why I've been on the outs w/the promotion. I dislike Trevor Lee & his generic indie junk, but I'll def be watching for Roddy. _(only matches I'm skipping are Alexander vs Ciampa & ACH vs Fox. Latter is 19 minutes. LOL.)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Charlotte vs. Bayley* (_WWE NXT 8/5/15_)

Super fun sprint here that the crowd was totally into. Felt like a big passing of the torch moment for me as well. BAYLEYCANRANA :mark:

*Samoa Joe vs. Rhyno* (_WWE NXT 8/5/15_)

On paper this looks like the obvious opponent for Joe's first legitimate one-on-one match since signing with NXT, but it isn't. Rhyno gets a little bit of offense in, yet in the end it still feels like a Joe showcase and an extended squash. I think I liked Joe's original music a lot more before they changed it. Oh well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Vampiro vs. Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Part 2)*

This was FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Barbarian vs Big Boss Man (WWF Royal Rumble 1991*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ultima Lucha Part 2*

Prince Puma (c) vs. Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground Championship

I loved this match. Prince Puma being the fighting underground champion and Mil Muertes being a brutal wrecking machine going one on one and they both put out great performances in their roles. Fun stuff.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*G1 Climax 25, Day 8*

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii

Good, hard-hitting match. Shinsuke countering Ishii's lariot to a cross arm breaker was so pimp :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Vampiro vs. Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground: Ultima Lucha Part 2)*
> 
> This was FUCKING AWESOME.





StraightEdgeJesus said:


> *Ultima Lucha Part 2*
> 
> Prince Puma (c) vs. Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground Championship
> 
> I loved this match. Prince Puma being the fighting underground champion and Mil Muertes being a brutal wrecking machine going one on one and they both put out great performances in their roles. Fun stuff.


Great choices! LU is so must see that it's ridiculous! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

My friend told me the Vampiro match was the needlessly violent, reckless, pile of shit he's seen all year. I believe him. :lmao

-------------

Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Sheamus - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 8/3/15_

Two commercials b/c the rest didn't matter. Just kill people in the final stretch, I can live w/that. Reigns is fucking ELITE.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*STARDOM x STARDOM(7/26/15) -World of STARDOM Championship: Kairi Hojo(c) vs Meiko Satomura*
​
Just a good match. Not as good as their previous match(Top 3 Female MOTY and maybe Top 10 overall), probably not as good as their first match at Kobashi's show, but still a fairly good one. The roles were very much the same, but it's easy to see Kairi was fighting a lot harder this time around because she needed to. Fitting that the song in the hype video was "There's No Easy Way Out", since the previous match ended with a time limit draw, this match had no time limit, and Kairi has to go even harder and BEAT Meiko. The matches did have its problems. I kinda blame them on Kairi, honestly. She also really needs to add some more to her moveset.



Spoiler: The Result and Aftermath



The double DVD finish was great, and I like the post-match building to the next match match,not to mention Kairi's face/reaction after Meiko doesn't shake her hand was awesome. And now STARDOM vs SENDAI. It's obvious Kairi's winning GP and winning the title back in December, but I could imagine they go for the Okada road and prologue it while someone else challenges for it,make Hudson Envy(or even Act, since she requested matches with her and Kato at a press conference for her return) her extra feud until they wanna pull the trigger. They honestly should just go the simpler route.
Nevertheless, Meiko's 20th year, Meiko's first title win in 10 years. Great stuff. Binging on some of her best matches along w/G1 sounds nice right about now :drose


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just finished watching Ultima Lucha, so this was the last match I watched. AMAZING SHOW. Damnit I'm gonna miss LU if it doesn't get renewed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Act Yasukawa said:


> *STARDOM x STARDOM(7/26/15) -World of STARDOM Championship: Kairi Hojo(c) vs Meiko Satomura*
> ​
> Just a good match. Not as good as their previous match(Top 3 Female MOTY and maybe Top 10 overall), probably not as good as their first match at Kobashi's show, but still a fairly good one. The roles were very much the same, but it's easy to see Kairi was fighting a lot harder this time around because she needed to. Fitting that the song in the hype video was "There's No Easy Way Out", since the previous match ended with a time limit draw, this match had no time limit, and Kairi has to go even harder and BEAT Meiko. The matches did have its problems. I kinda blame them on Kairi, honestly. She also really needs to add some more to her moveset.


Keeping myself spoiler free on this match. I've fallen behind on a few STARDOM shows, but this will bring me back. As does Star Fire's bust.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Brian Pillman vs a giant Pencil, great match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Drew Gulak vs. Axel Dieter Jr.* (_wXw Back to the Roots XIV_)

Really good little match here. Lots of good submission work and catch-as-catch-can stuff until they resort to blows. Gulak is a fucking pro when it comes to selling and facials and there's one particular instance in this match that stands out where Dieter spun him around for a while and winded up in a backslide, but when Gulak got up he acted like he couldn't catch his balance and literally just fell into Dieter while pushing him all the way back into the corner in the process. Wonderful. Finishing stretch has some nice transitions from guillotine to ankle lock and reverse, but the finish felt a tad flat to me. It looked great but may just be me not knowing what Dieter uses as his finishers or the fact that the crowd didn't respond too well to it. Regardless, great match that got a lot more time than expected. **** 1/2*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I watched the first episode of Lucha Underground. It's just so different that I don't know if I like it. 


It's bizarre.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tommy End vs. Will Ospreay* (_wXw Back to the Roots XIV_)

This was shorter than I'd hoped at only 11 minutes, but they packed a hell of a lot of action into that 11 minutes. Tommy was on the offensive for nearly the entire match so we didn't get to see a whole lot from Ospreay. When he did get some offense in, it was all essentially from counters. End's strikes weren't taken as seriously as they should've been, unfortunately. Will no sold one or two. Fun watch and I'm always excited to see more of Ospreay though, so I won't complain too much. *****


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth be told, considering their styles, I wouldn't expect much from Ospreay in terms of offense. Being swarmed; only able to get in spurts vs the striker. Interesting that it sounds like the Biff vs Speedball match from PWG when you break down the types of wrestlers involved.

----------

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*

Kurt Angle(c) vs Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young - _TNA: Impact 3/14/15_

Bleh. It started off ok, then eventually transitioned into why nobody can care to watch Angle for the past decade & Lashley had a poor showing. Young had a few fun moments of emphasizing his deranged heel stuff. Took a great bump out of the ring off a german suplex. This was poor, but it moved some parts around for the story, at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Must see with a Buzz Sawyer with hair vs Bret Hart!*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*TNA X-Division Championship - Ladder Match*

Rockstar Spud(c) vs Kenny King vs Mark Andrews vs Tigre Uno - _TNA: Hardcore Justice 5/1/15_

This was actually nice for a random TV gimmick match that I feared would be very, very awful. Tigre didn't botch anything, took some bumps, had a good looking Spanish Fly in close quarters. Really been the only time he wasn't dreadful. Shame it appears Spud was injured going into this, but he tried his best to work within the conditions. That or he's a great seller. Either way, it's a positive. Then his promo post-match. Wow, he actually made the X-Division Championship seem like it has value. Now that was _great_.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

shelley, aries and roderick strong vs chris sabin, sonjay dutt and matt bentley - final resolution 2006


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Your sig is better than the last match i watched. It's the proverbial irresistible force vs the immovable object! :sodone :trips

I watched a vintage Bryan match. *Danielson vs Naruki Doi for DGUSA. Open The Ultimate Gate.* This was great. Doi was superb, but I think that Bryan was even more on point. If you havent seen it, you should This is a great match. I dont know what it got rated, but it must be near five stars. It's great to remember the excellence of Danielson while eagerly awaiting his potential return.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE No Way Out 2006*

Kurt Angle (c) vs. The Undertaker - World Heavyweight Championship

Shame on me for never watching this match before because God damn, this was fucking great (Y). Angle's leg work and Taker's selling was on point in this one. The way this match transitioned from a slow, methodical showing of strategy to exciting back and forth action was awesome.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*G1 Climax 25 - Day 14: Goto v Ishii*

Just a straight fucking battle. Every bit as good as their prior encounters. Outstanding and easily one of the best matches of this G1.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tetsuya Naito vs AJ Styles - _NJPW: G1 Climax 25 Night Seven_

Result happened. I just went nuts.

Literally spoiled being a Naito fan for all these years. Dude is totally _on point_ rn. The A Block is slaughtering the B Block in terms of quality & one LARGE reason is b/c the five best in the company today are all grouped together. (Naito, Shibata, Ibushi, Tanahashi, & Styles) And Naito is managing to be above em all. Even above Shibata. Who I swear has the biggest x factor out of anyone in the world of wrestling today. Giddy af from this. Yep. Giddy. This is why I love to watch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Jericho/Chris Benoit vs The Dudley Boyz (WWF Smackdown 06.21.2001)*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Rey Mysterio vs. Myzteziz* (_AAA Triplemania 2015_)

The match fucking sucked, but the postmatch angle was even worse. Mysterio still looks good and can compete at a high level, but Mysteziz can't sell a damn thing. Avoid unless you wanna see some botches, slow counts, and pointless blood.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*LIFE OR DEATH FIGHT*
Yuji Nagata vs. Kensuke Sasaki (_NJPW 1/4/2004_)

The amount of blood lost in this is absolutely unreal. Idk why the severity of such a match was needed, but this most certainly lives up to its name. Damn near flawless, just wish it would've went longer cause I'm a greedy bastard who wanted to see more kicks to the head. :lol

Check that out for sure if you guys haven't seen it. It's short and filled with hatred.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena (Extreme Rules 2012)*

The finish and result still bother me no end, but id be lying if i said i didn't still think this is near to a modern classic. Lesnar even does his own workout during it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Satoshi Kojima vs Yujiro Takahashi - _NJPW: G1 Climax 25 Night 8_

Ok, sure, out of the first four matches he's had, this was his best of the bunch. Yet i'm still watching Yujiro matches in this tournament. lolz. Two reasons for that: Kojima was his opponent _(and he's great)_ + slutty stripper dames. But they're no MAO. She won't come back. </3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle (WWF Survivor Series 2000(*

Definitely underrated IMO. GOAT bottoms by Taker though


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Now I'll have to put it on later to see for myself. Forever love the pants.

------------

Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Myzteziz - _AAA: TripleMania XXIII_

Great stuff. Openly loved it, loved the hate, loved the drama of this match actually finally happening. Got really sucked into watching this, so that alone made for a hell of a time. Toss in the heated post-match surprises & whew. I'm more than sold. Rey still giving me some favorite stuff in 2015. Bless that man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mysterio vs. Malenko from a show in Germany called NWO vs. WCW Takeover '97. Had no idea this even existed until I downloaded it in a random XWT pack. Excellent match filled with seamless and exciting transitions. Malenko attempts to keep Rey grounded and within arm's reach while Mysterio has to create distance to hit his offense. You could argue this may be their best match together, but who fucking knows because these guys wrestled each other like 25 times. :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Roddy Piper vs. Greg Valentine ~ Starrcade 83


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Bad Luck Fale (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 15)*

This was AWESOME.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Vengeance 2003*

The Undertaker vs. John Cena

This match was great. It really told the "Old School vs. New School" story exceptionally well with Cena being the cocky, defiant youngin and Taker being the wise veteran looking to beat some respect out of Cena. I especially loved Taker's selling of his bruised ribs and Cena's work on it and it really made Cena look like a top player which he would later become. I enjoyed this match a lot.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tajiri v Togi Makabe - G1 Climax 2009*

Some brutal stuff. Loved the finish where, instead of getting pinned, Tajiri mists Makabe in the face at 2.9 and the ref DQ's him!

Tajiri was misting everybody that G1 :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Smackdown 9/4/2003*

Kurt Angle (c) vs. The Undertaker - WWE Championship

Fantastic match. These two can do no wrong when they're facing each other. Kurt Angle aggressively trying to go for the Angle Lock and Taker's selling of his leg and trying to show Angle he knows submission moves such as the arm bar and triangle choke was great. Add that with exciting back and forth action and you got yourself a great match (Y)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE Smackdown 10/02/2003 - John Cena & Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle & The Undertaker 

fantastic


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Razor Ramon Hard Gay vs. The Esperanza* - HustleMania 2006

:like

God bless Takada & God bless HUSTLE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Brock

Really good match, but I hated all the interference. It's nice to look back and see how physically gifted Taker was and remember how great a big man worker he was.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Honma v Ishii - G1 25 Day 16*

These 2 are like peanut butter and jelly. What they do together is just magic. Go watch it ASAP. You're behind on the G1 and don't want to go out of order? Fuck it, do yourself a favor and go watch this match.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fell asleep last night watching the 1996 Royal Rumble match.I had forgot how bad the wwf was back then.No wonder Nitro had a massive run in weekly viewing figures not long after


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs Kurt Angle (No Mercy 2003)*

Still one of my favorite matches from both of them TBH, it's just a really good one and one id still consider it one of Cena's best too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle (Vengeance 2002)*

Now THIS is a triple threat.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF King of the Ring 1996*

The Undertaker vs. Mankind


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Wrestling Dontaku 2015

Roppongi Vice vs Red Dragon vs The Young Bucks

A fun, spot fest match, and I always enjoy those...particularly when The Young Bucks are involved


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Yuji Nagata (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 16)*

Awesome match. Nagata is still the boss!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*G1 Climax 25, Day 7*

AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito

Great back and forth match. Naito don't give a fuck anymore :mj2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan - WWE Wrestlemania 30


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lesnar (c) vs Angle vs Show - Vengeance 2003.

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe (IWA-MS) (18/9/04 - 2004 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2)*

Yeah, a fucking really, really grand triple threat.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF Monday Night Raw 3/1/1993*

Bret Hart (c) vs. Fatu - WWF Championship

Pretty good match. Weird that there's an Elvis impersonator doing commentary along with Vince and Macho Man though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Edge (c) vs HHH vs Jeff Hardy - Armageddon 2008


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tomoaki Honma vs Michael Elgin - _NJPW: G1 Climax 25 Night 8_

This sucked. Imagine if this didn't have a large crowd who wouldn't be loud for Honma. :hayden3 Bad enough Elgin can't even have a sprint w/o it looking fake & forced. Honma's climax run up to this point has been so lame.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*NJPW G1 Climax 25, Day 5*

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito

Really good match. Naito plays up to his new persona exceptionally well from wrestling more aggressively to actually spitting on Tanahashi's face. Tanahashi does his thing well with his leg work on Naito. His dragon screws are awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tetsuya Naito vs Togi Makabe - _NJPW: G1 Climax 25 Night 9_

FUCK. Never been so crushed to see Makabe win. _(I said that when he beat Naito last year too._ :evil)

Really, really awesome match though. Naito has his character nailed down so well. There was this tremendous shot where Naito was making this devilish face & Makabe awoke from the move he just took w/the biggest look of "I want to kill this motherfucker". Damn, that was a hell of a sight to sell the match. I wonder if some who need more workrate didn't care for this. b/c I fear stalling still hasn't translated w/some and that it can be supremely effective to sell things. This match alone made watching Night 8 & Night 9 not a waste of my time. Naito is probably MVP so far. Only iffy match was vs Fale and that was due to it promoting his character more than caring about putting together a "strong" match. Ibushi gives him a good run for his money. Dude had a better match w/Tenzan than Shibata did vs Fale & Styles did vs Gallows, for a shining example of this. Tournament this year is mostly filled w/average - forgettable matches, but at least it is still giving me a decent chunk that I'm pleased to see. Last year was more of the stars aligning to have that many stellar matches after another. Realistically couldn't have been duplicated.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lynn vs AJ Styles vs Low Ki vs Psicosis (TNA X Division Elimination Match) (06.26.2002)*

Think this was the first I saw Psicosis without the mask tbh. Funny how not wearing a costume/mask changed ones perspective on someone. Good match though.

I'm not sure who it was, but there was an annoying pleb on commentary. Kept on saying 'This is the greatest thing eva'. Not sure who it is though, said nothing of note at all.

Ah, it's Don West i think.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Obfuscation


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lynn vs AJ Styles vs Low Ki (X Division Triple Ladder Match) (TNA 08.28.2002)*

Excellent match as im sure most have seen. Crowd with that early "We want ladders", yeah well
your'e going to get them aren't you as it's a...........ladder match.

Oh and, FUCK OFF DON FUCKING WEST. We moan about JBL now, but this idiot is unbearable.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd take Don West every day, twice on Sunday, compared to 90% - probably actually 100% - of people on commentary today. Random dude saying random things on commentary never stopped being hilarious. Professionals marking out is dreadful, but a guy who is basically just a fan himself was humorous b/c you knew how red in the face he was getting seeing a tope. Not sure I'm crazy about the ladder match b/c I never have been, but you HAVE to see the Styles vs Ki vs Lynn three way that happened a few weeks before that match. Slaughters it in every way and it's the best TNA match nobody ever seems to remember when bringing up the company's classics. _(or maybe it does, but it's right there w/XXX vs AMW six sides of steel & Styles vs Joe Turning Point, tbhayley)_

------------

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*

Ethan Carter III(c) vs Kurt Angle - _TNA: Impact 7/15/15_

So, TNA is immediately back to being silly terrible again. Fitting. :duck


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Wrestlemania 31*

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns - WWE World Heavyweight Championship

Fantastic. A hot crowd, Lesnar dominating and Roman trying to muster up quick and big offense makes this very fun to watch. Definitely WWE's MOTY.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is cool but I hated when they would go off the air in mid match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KUSHIDA vs. Ricochet (NJPW G1 Climax 25 Day 19)*

Not as good as the match they had last year, but a very good match anyway.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AJ Styles vs Toru Yano - NJPW G1 Climax 25: Day 3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar **1/2*

Second time I've seen it, and honestly I don't think I'll ever watch it again. 


Still the most shocking moment in wrestling history


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match shows you how tall Andre really was. Ernie Ladd was a legit 6'9" Andre is not 7 inches taller than him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF Royal Rumble 1995*

Diesel (c) vs. Bret Hart - WWF Championship

Despite there being a bunch of people interfering towards the end, I thought this was a great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena (Summerslam 2014)*

Start of 'Suplex City'. I do wish that 'Let's go Cena' brat would still shut up though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The New Day vs Los Matadores.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*WWE New Year's Revolution 2005: Elimination Chamber*

Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Randy Orton vs. Triple H vs. Edge vs. Batista

(w/ special guest referee Shawn Michaels)

★★★★​


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sasha Banks vs. Bayley (WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn)*

:clap What a match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Sasha Banks vs. Bayley (WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn)*
> 
> :clap What a match.



It was all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

Invasion - Nick Patrick vs Earl Hebner :lol

I'm working my way through all the PPVs from Wrestlemania 13 onwards and just happen to be at the Invasion. The crowd was hot, but damn...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Brock Lesnar (c) vs The Undertaker (Hell In A Cell) WWE Championship,_ - *WWE No Mercy 2002*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock vs Taker - Summerslam 2015

:lmao at the ending and Taker laughing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Arrogantly Grateful


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Big Show, Sheamus, Rusev, & Kevin Owens vs Randy Orton, Ryback, Cesaro, & Dolph Ziggler - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 8/24/15_

lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

WWF Champion Kurt Angle and WCW Champion The Rock vs. The Dudley Boyz *(c)* for the Tag Team Championship.

Kinda irks me that the two champions as a tag team has a competitive match back then but nowadays we get Randy Orton defeating tag champs handily by himself.


@Legit BOSS​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Michael Elgar (G1 Climax 25)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley (DGUSA Way of the Ronin 2010)*

Love this. Definitely one of Ambrose's best matches IMO.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Summerslam 2015)*

Really enjoyed this. Im still undecided on the ending TBH, the camera placement was obviously deliberate regarding the 'tap out'. Tombstone in the middle of the match is something i didn't think i would see either, but still a good match IMO. Taker looked good on offense, not sure if it was selling or fatigue at times though, but we expect it now due his condition.

I do think however this should have been it for him and Lesnar, but hey ho we'll be getting that third match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another really good match from AJ, who's having an incredible year. PJ brought the goods here too. By far the best I've seen from him since his departure from WWE. *** 1/2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs Seth Rollins (Summerslam 2015)*

Disregard the shenanigans, and there is a really fucking good match here IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This was an intended match until outside factors intervened.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This was an intended match until outside factors intervened.


Every time i see the thumbnail on YT i think, what? Then i remember, oh yeah lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

tudd.

It is a really strange vibe to see a heel Andre vs a face Big John Studd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship*

Adrian Neville(c) vs Sami Zayn - _NXT: Takeover: R:Evolution_

I still can't even w/this match. Best NXT Championship match. Best match in NXT, period. And it may very well damn sure be the best American match of the decade.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*NXT July 11, 2014
*Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel vs. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match*

TJ Perkins vs Bobby Fish - _PWG: Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night One_

Nothing to talk about here. Cool finish, though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I watched this when it happened but forgot just how bulky Arcidi was. He held the bench press world record at the time, 715 pounds I think:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Chris Jericho vs. The Rock - No Mercy 2001


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Serena Deeb vs Yumi Ohka - SHIMMER 44*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Open the Dream Gate Championship*

BxB Hulk(c) vs Cyber Kong - _Dragon Gate: Dead or Alive 2015_

Kong was awesome in this. Hulk continued to show why he's generally a hack. He's not been so bad this year, but god was this match filled w/his repetitive junk. Bless KONG, either way.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*No DQ Match*

Team 3D vs The James Gang & Abyss ~ _TNA: Victory Road 2006_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tajiri vs Rey for the cruiserweight title on a smackdown in 03 (i think)

(been watching my cruiserweight title pack lately)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*PROGRESS Championship*
Jimmy Havoc (c) vs. Will Ospreay (_PROGRESS Chapter 17: Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger_)

Story of the match is Ospreay being afraid to use the 630 senton because he nearly broke his neck doing one recently, so it gets a little annoying when he considers doing it three or four times and takes entirely too long to even have a chance. Fun little brawl here, but I didn't think Ospreay stood a chance at winning at any point. Certainly not the final chapter in their rivalry though. At one point (whether it was real or not), Havoc literally drew blood by biting Will's ear. Jesus! **** 1/4*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jushin Liger vs Tyler Breeze - NXT: Brooklyn*

It's just surreal to see Liger anywhere near WWE, and to think he's 50 now too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LIGER :mark:

*WCW Lightheavyweight Championship*

Jushin Liger(c) vs Brian Pillman ~ _WCW: SuperBrawl II_

Seen it a bunch of times, never loses its magic. Watching on the Network actually meant I got to hear Ventura's commentary too. It's a little touch, but you know, always glad to have it around.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chavo(c) vs Jacqueline for the crusierweight title

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

KENNY said:


> Chavo(c) vs Jacqueline for the crusierweight title
> 
> :lmao


I completely forgot that Jacqueline had a Cruiserweight Championship reign :lmao Still better than Hornswoggle.

*WWF In Your House 1*

Bret Hart vs. Hakushi


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Championship*

CM Punk(c) vs Mark Henry - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/2/12_

For as many times as I've watched, it still remains incredibly fresh & engaging. Unsure who even had the better outing on this night. Both were tremendous. That's merely the fun of watching the match talking. Punk working splendid as the wounded champion babyface & Henry w/a beastly performance that marked why he was so damn hot during the Hall of Pain push. A true wrecking ball. The pinnacle on what otherwise was a poor post-WM RAW. I could extend and say this proved to be one of the more defined moments on what was a significantly poor year for WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker *~ SummerSlam 2015*

***1/2 - ***3/4

I've seen some rate it ****1/2, that's ridiculous. It was a good match, but not great. Better than their 'Mania match yes, but nothing extra great. Applaud Taker for taking those suplexes in that manner at his age, and that F5 thru the announce table ha. I'll probably give it a second watch later on, but ***3/4 or so is all I'll give it now.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley (ROH Glory By Honor III)*

Really good match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF Survivor Series 1995*

Diesel (c) vs. Bret Hart - No DQ match - WWF Championship

Great match. I loved how Bret used his resourcefulness to keep Diesel down by tying a cord around his leg so he would be trapped in the corner and Bret smashing a chair onto Diesel's leg. I also thought Diesel did a great job on selling his injured leg.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*"Road to Victory" Four Way Match*

Sting vs Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe vs Scott Steiner ~ _TNA: Victory Road 2006_

Finally finished the rewatch. Only three matches I'd go back and see. This wasn't one of em. Total garbage. Vintage TNA ending. Shoot, vintage TNA style match. Who brawls 40 yards away from the ring when you can't win out there and two others are left in the ring w/the chance to win? Me asking logic. :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady, Zack Ryder, & Mojo Rawley vs. Jason Jordan, Chad Gable, Dash Wilder, & Scott Dawson*
_NXT 8/26/2015_

Holy hell what a fun match. Everyone involved looked great and Enzo & Cass definitely have a bright future with the company.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*

Lex Luger(c) vs Sting ~ _WCW: SuperBrawl II_

The finish is much too abrupt. Considering Luger couldn't wait to get the heck out of WCW by this point, at least he showed up to work. I'll take a swift "oh, that's it" finish over a guy phoning it in. No doubt w/this being against Sting, he didn't mind putting the work in. It still felt big all things considered. And was a p. darn good match, too. You can tell Watts was booking by this show. Not a single gimmick on the PPV & A LOT of time for the rasslin.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cesaro vs Luke Harper ~ _WWE: Main Event 7/7/15_

_Exactly_ the kind of match that should be done on the C show, if RAW isn't the platform for everyone to be showcased. Give the fans some reason to tune in. Radical way to end their incredibly fun trilogy. Well worth seeking this out. Been better than most PPV matches. Old punchline, fresh fact.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Saturday Night's Main Event 11/28/1987*

"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. Bret Hart


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe (ROH Dedicated)*

Good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Adam Cole vs Christopher Daniels - _ROH: Glory By Honor XIII_

P. good match. I mean, I was entertained & it was easy to watch. Yet, it's one of those long matches - 22 minutes, to be exact - that it makes you wonder how there wasn't a bit more of a payoff w/all that time. From these two, yeah, I can't help but ask for a touch more. Could have done w/o some of the stalling here and there. Story was fine w/Cole talking trash to Daniels for being old, yada yada. The figure four stuff was the strongest point of the match. Cole reapplying it made it actually appear he could have won w/it. Always fun when you see a constant submission for someone actually feel like it can end a match when it isn't positioned as a "finisher". You play up previous injuries on commentary, you better focus on it in the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre and Killer Khan had a big feud in WWF. Khan was responsible for Andre breaking his ankle in kayfabe when Andre actually fell down stairs or something of that nature. This is pretty much a squash,though. Andre was literally Big in Japan.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lesnar (c) vs Undertaker - no mercy HIAC

one of my favs


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Unified Tag Team Championship*

Chris Jericho & Big Show(c) vs Cryme Tyme - _WWE: SummerSlam 2009_

I'll be damned, this held up nicely. Fun match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Finlay vs David Hart Smith - _WWECW: 5/19/09_

Still really dig this. Gritty, grounded, an all around different match than what the rest of the roster was producing. Credit to Striker for pulling out the World of Sport reference. That wasn't exactly the way this bout was worked, but it retained a spirit of it. Considering that more of Finlay's dictation. Smith's ground game was more than coherent enough to work for the duration that it did, too. Best part is, the fans stayed into this. Always p. cool when something different isn't shot down. Finlay really did get over well w/the fans. Even once Hornswoggle wasn't by his side. Believe Smith vs Christian a few weeks later may be even better. I miss a neat Smith singles match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Always great to see Heenan in the ring.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PCB vs Team BAD - WWE Main Event


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Andre was maybe 28 here. It was interesting to see him sell so much and for him and Skaaland to be the foreign heels here.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Tyler Black (ROH Night of the Butcher II)*

Really enjoyed this. Great action from start to finish. Very good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Addiction (c) vs. The Young Bucks (_ROH SBG TV 9/6/15_)

Despite some overbooking and shenanigans in the finish, I thought the match was a blast. Young Bucks were on fire throughout, the Philly crowd was rockin, and Daniels had his workin boots on. A good lead-in to the 3-way tag at All Star Extravaganza.

Same episode has the Lethal/Roddy World Title rematch, but I'll have to wait til Wednesday to watch that one on DA. Damn show has to be broadcast at 1:30 in the morning locally over here...


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

CJ said:


> PCB vs Team BAD - WWE Main Event


Edit: Mistake.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> The Addiction (c) vs. The Young Bucks (_ROH SBG TV 9/6/15_)
> 
> Despite some overbooking and shenanigans in the finish, I thought the match was a blast. Young Bucks were on fire throughout, the Philly crowd was rockin, and Daniels had his workin boots on. A good lead-in to the 3-way tag at All Star Extravaganza.


The only issue I have is that every time a "big" events rolls around, it is ALWAYS a multiman tag now. Rather burnt out on those and would prefer a little change up in the booking.

----------

El Generico vs Taiji Ishimori - _ROH: The Tokyo Summit_

I should have watched something else from this show b/c I've seen this a ton, but I can't help myself. Knowing a Generico match is upcoming, I hear the music and I let it go. Never a bad thing. Still a really good match & all that jazz. Even w/the desired result. :evil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> The only issue I have is that every time a "big" events rolls around, it is ALWAYS a multiman tag now. Rather burnt out on those and would prefer a little change up in the booking.


Oh yeah, I completely understand and agree with that. At least with this one there's now a backstory and it isn't just 3 or 4 teams thrown together for the hell of it. Plus it opens up the door for literally _any_ other team out there to accept the Briscoes' open challenge. 

Another problem is that the Addiction's matches are always plagued by interference so it ends up hurting the quality in the long run. I'd like to see the Young Bucks wins the belts and have a babyface run, but I've felt like War Machine would be having the next reign for a while now. Not sure if you saw but they're challenging KES in NOAH for the GHC Tag straps in a couple weeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Neville & The Lucha Dragons vs. Stardust & The Ascension (_Superstars 9/4/15_)

Too short to be anything special, but they could probably do some good together in the future. Hoping this Stardust & Ascension alliance sticks because Cosmic Wasteland is a fucking awesome stable name. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Oh yeah, I completely understand and agree with that. At least with this one there's now a backstory and it isn't just 3 or 4 teams thrown together for the hell of it. Plus it opens up the door for literally _any_ other team out there to accept the Briscoes' open challenge.
> 
> Another problem is that the Addiction's matches are always plagued by interference so it ends up hurting the quality in the long run. I'd like to see the Young Bucks wins the belts and have a babyface run, but I've felt like War Machine would be having the next reign for a while now. Not sure if you saw but they're challenging KES in NOAH for the GHC Tag straps in a couple weeks.


I'll take your word for it. I'm still a bit fuzzy on a few details in ROH atm. Mostly the Future Shock thing b/c I assume Cole went babyface w/reDRagon now once The Addiction became this ultra heel duo. This is what I get being on the outside w/certain factors.

I don't mind dirty finishes from heels on a constant basis. Especially in a promotion like ROH. On paper it reminds me of The Embassy during their glory days. _(or Bullet Club during the original Devitt run. I enjoyed the cheap approach to winning in these promotions built upon tradition and "clean" victories.)_ All depends on how it is done too.

Ahhh KES vs War Machine in NOAH? That's p. cool. I liked that their win by proxy in America earns them a championship shot in Japan. Interesting that NOAH seems to be working w/ROH again via this. That seemed to die back in 2013 after the Ishimori exchange & ROH got the deal w/New Japan.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Judgment Day 2006*

Chris Benoit vs. Finlay

Great stiff and hard-hitting match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> I'll take your word for it. I'm still a bit fuzzy on a few details in ROH atm. Mostly the Future Shock thing b/c I assume Cole went babyface w/reDRagon now once The Addiction became this ultra heel duo. This is what I get being on the outside w/certain factors.
> 
> I don't mind dirty finishes from heels on a constant basis. Especially in a promotion like ROH. On paper it reminds me of The Embassy during their glory days. _(or Bullet Club during the original Devitt run. I enjoyed the cheap approach to winning in these promotions built upon tradition and "clean" victories.)_ All depends on how it is done too.
> 
> Ahhh KES vs War Machine in NOAH? That's p. cool. I liked that their win by proxy in America earns them a championship shot in Japan. Interesting that NOAH seems to be working w/ROH again via this. That seemed to die back in 2013 after the Ishimori exchange & ROH got the deal w/New Japan.


Yeah that's pretty much exactly how Cole got together with O'Reilly again. He got sick of the Addiction always screwing with the Kingdom or reDRagon (announcers always pegged he and the Kingdom to be the original KRD members) so he's turned face and aligned himself with Fish & O'Reilly to essentially rid the company of the cancer that is Addiction & Sabin. He's also made it apparent that he wants his World Title back too so it's another challenger to add to Lethal's list in the future.

Hoping we see some more ROH/NOAH interaction. My guess is that their partnership is alive again because of Jado/Gedo (can never remember which one) booking NOAH these days. War Machine going over is a good sign and I'd love to see Roddy go over for another tour like he did a few years back. Even if it was to wrestle with the juniors again. They basically need to do everything they can with that company because the SuzukiGUN invasion isn't really helping their attendance numbers.

---------------------------

Last match I was watched was this:






Good limbwork and selling. Crowd was a bit quiet though. Learned a lot of nice history lessons throughout from the announcers.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

5 motherfucker stars, fam


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Wrestlemania X8*

Chris Jericho (c) vs. Triple H - WWF Undisputed Championship

Good match. I really enjoyed Trips' selling of his injured left leg and Jericho's work on it. Too bad the crowd was dead throughout the entire match until the last 30 seconds because I thought this was pretty good. Guess that's what happens when you have to follow up Rock/Hogan.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much exactly how Cole got together with O'Reilly again. He got sick of the Addiction always screwing with the Kingdom or reDRagon (announcers always pegged he and the Kingdom to be the original KRD members) so he's turned face and aligned himself with Fish & O'Reilly to essentially rid the company of the cancer that is Addiction & Sabin. He's also made it apparent that he wants his World Title back too so it's another challenger to add to Lethal's list in the future.
> 
> Hoping we see some more ROH/NOAH interaction. My guess is that their partnership is alive again because of Jado/Gedo (can never remember which one) booking NOAH these days. War Machine going over is a good sign and I'd love to see Roddy go over for another tour like he did a few years back. Even if it was to wrestle with the juniors again. They basically need to do everything they can with that company because the SuzukiGUN invasion isn't really helping their attendance numbers.


Makes sense. I was just happy reDRagon finally went babyface on account to how over they kept on getting and how less and less of a heel they ended up feeling in most matches. (sans whichever MMA fighter they had back em up in a championship defense here or there) I knew of the KRD angle meaning to swerve people that it was The Kingdom. Back at the Anniversary PPV they do the Kingdom's finishers etc to make it come off "look, clearly Matt Taven just hit the Climax". Glad it wasn't due to that being so obvious & them going the route they did. Is Sabin more of their ally in a non-wrestling role b/c it seems as if he hasn't worked very many matches since showing up w/Daniels & Kazarian. I only count about two. Unless he's injured.

Jado is probably the booker considering he's got the Captain NOAH role & Gedo is still firmly known as New Japan's booker. The Suzuki-Gun invasion started off really hot, but has kind of cooled down for me as of late. Still need to see MiSu vs Big Tak, which I heard ruled, although outside of that it feels a bit rudimentary rn. Could use a shot of life. At least it is consistent to a degree. Nothing to fault them w/, it's simply not MUST SEE in all regards. Do dig the idea that it is giving someone like Taka another championship run somewhere.

I'm still dying for Roddy to be in New Japan, tbhayley. _(not against another NOAH run, too) _I just want at least him to work some stuff in Japan. I know he got his "dream match" tour from the co-joint shows this year. Still jonesing for him in a different element. idc who he'd even work w/considering I liked the whole roster. Strong vs Kojima? Yes please. Doesn't have to be an excuse to get Strong vs Nakamura or Tana again. The obvious idea of stacked tags would be great too.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black [2008]

This information alone makes me sound like the indiest of wrestling connoisseurs but I just happened to have it on my Watch Later youtube list and I'd only watched about one pre-Rollins match.

Great match for showing that a shorter wrestler like Bryan can easily be booked as an absolute boss. I think the adored underdog is the role he's most effective in and I hate to say that because it's my least favourite! *As Bryan Danielson at this stage, he was a boss in the Mortal Kombat sense - he's the undisputed master of the ring, a veteran nearing his prime, and a man who's going to have fun making you squeal like a bitch.*

It was interesting to see Rollins (I told you I'm not a purist) fighting as a slightly younger, even faster, athletically impressive fiery competitor while still being very obviously the heel. This is what you can do when people love your babyfaces, it's why New Day are so lucky to have the Dudleys - the minute they give in and turn them, the minute WWE fucks up their impeccable act.

*The other major observation is how over Bryan can be without taking the reckless bumps*. He did a crazy dive that saw him land in the crowd, which he celebrated because the fans seemed delighted and nobody cared that he completely missed his target! Other than that and one big spill over the top rope, he wasn't doing multiple top rope dives and landing on his back from great heights. People talk about the "indy style" and the crazy high risk style is certainly out there but this was far more submission/strike centric and the action hungry fans eat up everything he did.

The only thing I disliked was when the two were exchanging groggy strong strikes and Bryan smashed Tyler (sue me) with a huge strike that dazed him completely for about half a second before Rollins returned with a jumping kick that knocked Bryan down. That's cool but at this point both men should be recovering yet because Seth got the last attack in, Bryan's giant attack had zero effect on him. It's not like Black even 'Hulked Up', he just did the "Oh shit, you got m--PSYCHE!" spot which has no logic to it and broke the illusion.

That's the one and only thing I can criticise because it was as satisfying as you'd expect a match between these two to be and all the more impressive because it was so much earlier in Seth's career. Seven years ago, eh?
-


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> Makes sense. I was just happy reDRagon finally went babyface on account to how over they kept on getting and how less and less of a heel they ended up feeling in most matches. (sans whichever MMA fighter they had back em up in a championship defense here or there) I knew of the KRD angle meaning to swerve people that it was The Kingdom. Back at the Anniversary PPV they do the Kingdom's finishers etc to make it come off "look, clearly Matt Taven just hit the Climax". Glad it wasn't due to that being so obvious & them going the route they did. Is Sabin more of their ally in a non-wrestling role b/c it seems as if he hasn't worked very many matches since showing up w/Daniels & Kazarian. I only count about two. Unless he's injured.
> 
> Jado is probably the booker considering he's got the Captain NOAH role & Gedo is still firmly known as New Japan's booker. The Suzuki-Gun invasion started off really hot, but has kind of cooled down for me as of late. Still need to see MiSu vs Big Tak, which I heard ruled, although outside of that it feels a bit rudimentary rn. Could use a shot of life. At least it is consistent to a degree. Nothing to fault them w/, it's simply not MUST SEE in all regards. Do dig the idea that it is giving someone like Taka another championship run somewhere.
> 
> I'm still dying for Roddy to be in New Japan, tbhayley. _(not against another NOAH run, too) _I just want at least him to work some stuff in Japan. I know he got his "dream match" tour from the co-joint shows this year. Still jonesing for him in a different element. idc who he'd even work w/considering I liked the whole roster. Strong vs Kojima? Yes please. Doesn't have to be an excuse to get Strong vs Nakamura or Tana again. The obvious idea of stacked tags would be great too.


Yeah Sabin is legit injured. Idk what the extent of it is but he had to pull out of multiple dates because of it (AAW and other indies included). He hasn't wrestled in a few months now.

Roddy in New Japan needs to happen ASAP. If Elgin and the Kingdom can get over there, you know Roddy would have no problem. I would absolutely LOVE to see him face Goto, Naito, or Shibata. All three seem like very interesting matchups. Hard hitting as well. Hopefully that can happen sometime next year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sabin and these injuries. :mj2

I'd argue that The Kingdom actually got over or even are over in Japan. More like Maria is b/c she's hot and the other two tag along and struggle to have something worthwhile. But Elgin seemed to have a solid run. Roddy should fit in fine if he just goes out there and works. (which he would) Don't trust Goto enough to necessarily care about that on paper; the other two matches I'd kill for.

---------

*WWF Championship*

Ric Flair(c) vs Randy Savage - _WWF: WrestleMania 8_

Still amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE United States Championship*

Antonio Cesaro(c) vs Adrian Neville - _NXT: 3/21/13_

Another one of those fun super sprints during the Cesaro US Championship run. I should see their Chikara match again and how much Neville himself has simply improved to being a more complete package. _(still have great memories of that match, all the same.)_ Kind of interesting to me how he still feels a tad underrated on the whole. He's honestly really great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dasher Hatfield vs Kevin Condron - _Chikara: Out on a Limb_

The commentary aids this one along via its sense of storytelling. Condron has gone rogue & is only interested in working matches using dirty tactics the entire way. It's fine enough in scope. No gripes for being average, yet effective. Then the finish happens and it has to be "lets make Bryce Remsburg noticeable again" and it is total crap. Bryce seriously needs to be a manager or something so his involvement in matches actually is justified. If not, then piss off. He's really energetic as a commentator. I like his knack for selling matches. He should just stick w/that. No lie. Watched this via one of the Podcast-a-Go-Go's and Quack proceeds to tell us the reasoning behind the finish on the actual podcast. Maybe he knew how terrible the ending was, so a need to gloss over it some more 2 months later was something he felt obligated to do. Sure it kind of pads the stupidity of it, honestly though, shouldn't have done it in the first place. Or executed it w/o such an eye rolling nature. Bryce knows Dasher. He knows he won't cheat. Lets milk that. Oh boy. The little issues w/Chikara I'll always have.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never saw this before.This s a real time capsule match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ric Flair (c) vs Macho Man - wrestlemania 8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is pretty damn awesome with 2 of my all time favorites.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Angle/HBK - WrestleMania 21 :banderas


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WCW Uncensored 1996*

Lord Steven Regal vs. The Belfast Bruiser (Finlay)

Just two dudes beating the absolute piss out of each other. Awesome (Y)

The state of Finlay's mullet though :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship*
"Bad Bones" John Klinger vs. AJ Styles vs. Karsten Beck (_wXw Fan Appreciation Night 8/29/15_)

This was supposed to be Beck vs. Styles for the Title, but they went the safer route and had Klinger win the belt the night before & it became a 3-way so AJ didn't have to get pinned or win a Championship in a company he doesn't regularly work for. I only watched this because of AJ, but he was pretty much just a guy inserted into a match dead smack in the middle of a major rivalry. Match itself wasn't bad, but it's nothing memorable and the finish was a bit too easy for my taste. *** 3/4*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Curtis Axel vs Adam Rose - _WWE: Superstars 8/17/15_

Axel's return match back following losing the comedy character due to racism. That alone compelled me to see it, b/c what can I say, I root for the solid midcarder. He was p. over w/the (near) hometown crowd, yet they didn't even play that up. He was just honestly over. The cool thing for the low card guys who have nothing is that they usually benefit from working in front of the crowd before anyone else does. Adam Rose busted out a Shadows Over Hell during this. Axel's AXE chant made me chuckle so much that I really want it to be a continued thing once he comes back for more TV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please leave this match in the past. No 2015/2016 version.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black (ROH Tag Title Classic)*

My favorite tag match. So good. :lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*King of DDT - Second Round*
Kota Ibushi vs. Daisuke Sasaki (_DDT 6/14/2015_)

I'd been searching for this one for a while and I finally found it in a pack on XWT. Pretty fun in the early minutes as Sasaki acts like he's gonna lay down for Ibushi to get the easy win (but that obviously isn't the case) and he uses someone at ringside to gain an advantage (it was a wrestler but idk who). Funny segment though. He works over Ibushi's leg for a couple minutes and of course he doesn't sell it long term because he never does, but luckily it didn't bother me too much because it wasn't a big focal point of the match. This was actually a pretty good contest and Sasaki did a spot on the outside I'm not sure if I've ever really seen before. They kinda botched the finish but everything else was rock solid here. **** 1/4*


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero*
WCW NITRO 7/15/96
Guerrero *Win* by count out (Malenko interference)

The intensity of Benoit + Guerrero in his high risk prime = Greatness.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WCW Fall Brawl 1993*

Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal - WCW World Television Championship

Really enjoyed Steamboat's selling of the injured ribs in this one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Big E. Langston & Kofi Kingston - _WWE: Smackdown 9/3/15_

Super swell times. Dig seeing New Day co-mingling w/guys outside of the tag division & vice versa w/Reigns & Ambrose lately working vs some midcard guys, instead of having to be embroiled in the same sea of matches weekly when those are going to be saved for PPVs anyways. Entertaining SD on the whole. Moved a good bit of pieces around for NOC build.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So much more star power than a RAW main event today and this was almost six years ago. Bit surprised by the ending as I had forgotten it. They really dropped the ball on Cena vs The Streak That would have been :vince$


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH Breakout)*

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not really a match, but cool to see Freddie Blassie.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship - Fatal Four Way Match*

Adrian Neville(c) vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd - _NXT: Takeover: Fatal Four Way_

Some of the fastest 24 minutes for a match I can remember. Kidd has his WWE career performance in this, Breeze sells the near falls the greatest, & jeez, the Zayn vs Neville teasing is out of this world. Knowing where all of that would lead. Still got goosebumps from this entire thing. Now this is a definitive fatal four way match for the company. Puts so many to shame. Crushing ending for Zayn and the lot, yet everyone leaves this looking terrific. Still a spectacular time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

scott steiner vs goldberg fall brawl


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2012 Night 2
*_El Generico and Rick Knox vs The Young Bucks and Brian Cage

_PWG at it's very best. Honestly could have done with someone else but Brian Cage but it made sense given what he was doing at the time with Big Kev. Had the biggest smile on my face throughout of all this. THIS IS THE PWG I WANT BACK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Tyler Black (ROH Take No Prisoners)*

I have never been the biggest fan of this match, but after this watching it now, man this was fucking amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (ROH Up For Grabs)*

Really good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Alex Shelley vs. Spanky* (_ROH It All Begins_)

Good stuff for the majority, but then they try to do entirely too much in a show opener and go way too overboard with the nearfalls. *** 3/4*

Also a fun fact, this show took place on my 13th birthday. 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Edge Vs. Batista - Night Of Champions 2008


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Why the hell did Shannon Moore get involved in this? :lol A decent little novelty but a disappointing match due to some clear miscommunications and whatever the that finish was. *** 1/2*

Another fun fact! This one took place on my 14th birthday. (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black (ROH Death Before Dishonor VI)*

Amazing match. Exactly what you would expect from these 4.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

STING and john cena vs rollins and big show - raw


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tap Out Match*
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (_ROH It All Begins_)

Match number one of their Best of Five series from '05. Gets off to a crazy start before the bell as they brawl through the crowd until they literally ram each other into one of the cameras and they have to go on a break to cool down before starting the match. Once we come back the pace is obviously slowed and there's some stalling, but it develops into a pretty solid submission match. Danielson puts on an exhibition and eventually locks in a standing/bridging figure four and/or indian deathlock combination that I've never seen before. Hilarious moment ensues when Bryan uses an airplane spin and tries to deliver a dropkick but misses completely. :lol Good match and it was really weird seeing Danielson tap out. How often has that ever happened? *****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE United States Championship - Last Man Standing Match*

Sheamus(c) vs Alberto Del Rio - _WWE: Main Event 7/8/14_

The WWE fix continues & the rewatch proves to be a smart decision. Why did I find this only barely average when I saw it live last year? An actual last man standing match where the two involve look like they HATE each other & want to demolish the opponent w/the freedom the match stip allows. Constantly great chemistry between these two. Two great wrestlers w/great chemistry is only going to average out to p. great stuff on the norm. Certainly no exception here. A year where Cena vs Bray LMS will be remembered in the long run b/c of who was involved & it happening on a PPV, meanwhile this really good outing is lost on a C show. Too bad. Yet, that's what makes finding - or rediscovering - gems fun. I miss well booked Sheamus & Del Rio being part of the company. So, so much.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (ROH Final Battle 2008)*

Aries & Black have never had the best chemistry w/ each other, and this was another pretty forgettable match between the 2. The post-match segment was awesome though.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Jerry Lawler vs HBK on an old Raw from '96. I wanna see how much HBK changes from WM 12 to Survivor Series '97.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sting gets hit by a guitar and hulks up :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH Motor City Madness 2007)*

Good match. Marufuji was loving them Olé chants!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mandy is so damn cute.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH World Heavyweight Championship*

Austin Aries(c) vs Tyler Black - _ROH: 8th Anniversary Show_

Ironic timing. I'd argue Black vs Aries was one of the most consistent pairings ROH could provide throughout their years. And probably say the Final Battle '08 match was their best, but this still comes rather close. Payoff is still more than worth it. Even after the shaky Final Battle '09 draw that was still a terrible booking decision.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (ROH Proving Ground 2009 Night 2)*

Great match. And the whole pre-match "hug it out" thing was amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

don't care what anyone says, i absolutely loved 2001 Austin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seeing 4 wrestlers who died much too young during this match made it a much tougher watch than I anticipated. Owen,Bulldog,Warrior, and Hennig what enduring losses to wrestling they have been. Gorilla is gone too, but at least he was an old man when he passed.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Mabel vs. Savio Vega - King of the Ring 1995

- The crowd during the ceremony :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Colt Cabana & El Generico vs. The American Wolves (ROH Salvation)*

Really good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The first victim of The Streak. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)

SCSA vs HBK Wrestlemania 14

love this match, and it shows how much of a warrior HBK is, he blew out his back early in the match and kept going.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Kazuchika Okada & RPG Vice vs. Hirooki Goto & The Briscoes* (_ROH TV 9/20_)

Fucking OKADA was the man in this match. Shame that we didn't get to see more from Goto in his debut though. Crowd didn't know how to respond to him at times. Fun match, although a little all over the place.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Can cross this beaut off my bucket list. Believe Larry Z refers to El Dandy having a match vs Barbarian prior to this match. Maybe it was on the week before. Must. Seek. That. Out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SHIV said:


>


:lmao he was the Aussie wrestler right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KENNY said:


> :lmao he was the Aussie wrestler right?


Yeah, he was a real monster with his size. He ended up quitting WWE over the travel schedule.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

SHIV said:


>


Funny, I was just about to post I watched the same match... it sucked btw. :trips7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sting vs Rollins - Night of Champions


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Kevin Owens vs. Jack Swagger* (_WWE Main Event 9/1/15_)

I'm willing to bet that almost none of you know this match exists, but it's pretty damn good. Owens is hilarious with his mocking of the crowd & the We The People chant and Swagger looks as energetic as ever as he tries to shorten the distance between himself and Kevin to keep the advantage. Finishing stretch is super physical and keep your eyes peeled for a NASTY looking bump that Swagger takes basically for fun. Rock solid match and definitely one of the best Main Event matches of the year, up there with everything that Cesaro has been involved in. **** 1/4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beaten by the Rear View fpalm


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike Awesome v Masato Tanaka - ECW on TNN



Another great match from these two.

Smile on my face when Awesome gave the ultimate respect by shaking Tanaka's hand and put the belt around his waste! After all the chair shots.. all the bumps... finally mutual respe... SWERVE! Awesome sucker punched Tanaka and gave him a brutal Awesome Bomb to the outside through a table. WHAT. A. CUNT. 

Bonus points for what looks to be a *SUPER CALO* sighting at the end of the vid :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

La Parka said:


> Mike Awesome v Masato Tanaka - ECW on TNN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those two were so great together. Absolutely loved their series. 

Now these two were not so great together:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies*

Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Diesel - No Holds Barred match - WWF Championship


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH One Year Anniversary Show)*

Not the classic that I remembered it being, but a very good match for sure.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Super Invader vs Todd Champion - _WCW: WrestleWar 1992_

It isn't right that this is where I left off. This is Watts' bad business/great rasslin era, how did this happen? :CENA At least Super Invader was HERCULES and he got a win. Yay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AJPW August 31, 1993: Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams

what a blast


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> AJPW August 31, 1993: Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams
> 
> what a blast


Steve Williams was so damn good in All Japan and those matches from that era are all some kind of greatness. :banderas

This is a great Dr. Death match as well:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker - wrestlemania 25

stellar match


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Btw Khali's face on the thumbnail :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two amazing legends.Shame it's only part of the match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW United States Championship*

Steve McMichael(c) vs Curt Hennig - _WCW: Monday Nitro 9/16/97_

The first 45 seconds were awesome. Then Hennig does a slick counter to take out Mongo's knee. Welp, that's the end of this match. I mean, I have no problem w/a match being dominated by a heel working a limb. Not at all. Some favorites are spawned that way. But when you do this and you completely negate the beginning shine by the babyface, well, I have to be blunt: the match usually sucks. That hot start is so essential to maintaining that care, that sympathy for the babyface. Especially in a scenario like this. True, maybe this match fell behind the 8 ball per running of the the TV time limit and they kind of had to condense what may have been a 10 minute match into only 6 1/2, still, doesn't negate the truth of the matter. Toss in how Mongo really wasn't the kind of guy at this point in his career, to make this type of match work. I had some hope & he didn't really sell the bum wheel too badly, it was the idea of knowing how to work a few sequences w/Hennig during the assault. He screwed up a few rudimentary spots, such as the laying the leg on the rope so Hennig can squash it on the way down. He flat out moved his leg off the rope to sell it and Curt had no idea what happened. Just, not the best result for something that had the crowd going HOT for the very start of the match when Mongo ran to the ring wanting Hennig's head on a stick. Then Mongo makes a comeback that ideally should have been what the start of the match was. And still loses clean to Hennig. w/o even needing his leg to be injured factoring into the finish. Yeesh. What could have been.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Famous match.WCCW was such a hot promotion back then. Kerry Von Erich before the motorcycle wreck that changed his career.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WCW Beach Blast 1992*

Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat vs. "Ravishing" Rick Rude - Iron Man Challenge match

Great match. I enjoyed Steamboat's selling and babyface performance and Rick selling the injured ribs and his offense. I always enjoyed the psychology in an Iron Man match of a heel doing a move that gets them disqualified (Rick Rude diving off the top rope driving his knee to Steamboat's throat) therefore losing the fall but doing big moves afterwards to gain falls back of their own. Exciting back and forth action towards the end of the match indicating urgency of being the winner once the time limit expires with quick pins. Great stuff, both men looked amazing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SHIV said:


> Two amazing legends.Shame it's only part of the match.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xk5n2n_ric-flair-vs-nick-bockwinkel-awa-winnipeg-1-16-86_sport

Could be the full match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xk5n2n_ric-flair-vs-nick-bockwinkel-awa-winnipeg-1-16-86_sport
> 
> Could be the full match.


Awesome. Those guys are the definition of old school. This was the time of Bockwinkel's face turn in AWA. It's weird to see him as a face, though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin (c) vs Kurt Angle vs RVD - No Mercy 2001


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. The Undertaker *~ SummerSlam 2008*

****

First time I've watched this match since the original airdate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:zeb


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Zeb was so disgustingly hairy. :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bloody hell, Chewbacca called, he wants his coat back.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The Spoiler (Don Jardine) vs Jerry Brisco from the late 1970s I'd guess


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WCW Spring Stampede 1994*

Ric Flair (c) vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat - WCW World Heavyweight Championship

These two have amazing chemistry together and this match was no different (Y) I'd rank this above their WrestleWar 1989 match as number 3 with the Chi-Town Rumble match being number 1 and their 2/3 Falls match at number 2.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit_ - *WCW Fall Brawl 1996*


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Paul Jones vs Masked Superstar


----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kurt Angle (c) vs Brock Lesnar 60 minute ironman match - smackdown 2003

:mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Rollins vs. Sting at Night of Champions


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Ole and Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard vs Dusty Rhodes, Jerry Lawler and Magnum TA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*AJ Styles vs Kid Kash* XWF - PPV 2003

AJ sold every move Kash had & ultimately lost. High intensity throughout the whole match. 

... Followed by Paul Stanley (Kiss), Alice Cooper & Hacksaw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*WCW Fall Brawl 1995

4-on-4 WarGames*
Hogan, Luger, Savage & Sting vs. Shark, Zodiac, Kamala & Meng


- well, that was SHIT... as expected.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF European Championship*

Test(c) vs Eddie Guerrero ~ _WWF: WrestleMania 17_

Still the highlight of Dean Malenko's career.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AAA November 6, 1994: Los Gringos Locos vs. El Hijo del Santo & Octagon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> AAA November 6, 1994: Los Gringos Locos vs. El Hijo del Santo & Octagon


That ppv was so cool and so much better than what the big two companies were offering.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Cactus Jack* ~ No Way Out 2000*

****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WCW Halloween Havoc 1990

The Nasty Boys vs. The Steiner Brothers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE No Way Out 2003
*
_3 on 2 Handicap match
_
Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle, Charlie Haas, & Shelton Benjamin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Chris Jericho (c) vs. Eddie Guererro - Crusierweight Title Match (Fall Brawl 1997)

I was surprised that Jericho was the face and Eddie was the heel in this one. I thought Jericho had turned heel by this point. But I'm not complaining. I love me some heel Eddie. And he put those heel antics to work right off the bat by calling out Jericho for hair pulling multiple times. Got off to a bit of a slow start with quite a bit of mat work, but it was still solid and the crowd was really into it which always helps. The pace picked up quite a bit in the second half with loves of reverses and great high impact moves. Just lots of great sequences near the end. Especially loved the Lesnar-esque German suplex by Jericho on Eddie and the powerbomb reversal hanging Eddie over the top rope and falling back into Jericho on the floor. Both looked brutal. Ending was good and glad Eddie won clean, but I really hate it when guys aren't in position and crawl over to set up a finish. Bugs the shit out of me. Regardless, great match and a month later Eddie would have possibly the best match in company history with Rey. 

Rating: *****1/4*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shawn Michaels (c) vs PSYCHO SID - survivor series


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Dean Malenko - Cruiserweight Championship - WCW Uncensored 1998.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH: Southern Navigation 2008
*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson






:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bret Hart vs Tatanka - _WWF: Monday Night RAW 3/18/96_


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

John Cena vs Brock Lesnar - Extreme Rules 2012

****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Matt Sydal* vs *Kushida*



The first match of the most recent episode (free) on  Ring Of Honor under the "TV" option.

Impressive to say the least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ Styles vs Katsuyori Shibata


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Bret Hart vs Owen Hart, Steel Cage Match At Summerslam 1994 for the WWF Championship. *_


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Act's Return: Oedo Tai(Kyoko Kimura & Act Yasukawa) vs Momo Watanabe & Haruka Kato(STARDOM 5 Star Grand Prix Finals - 9/23/15)*

Holy shit.
Watching this made me ridiculously angry. Horrible match. Good thing it was buried under a great tag title match on the same show and a solid main event. But goddamn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

"Give me somebody to wrestle! I don't care who it is!!!"

*music starts*

... "shit."




SQUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAASSSSHHHUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Unforgiven 2005*

Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Masters


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shelton Benjamin vs Christian - Survivor Series 2004


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DarkLady


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

_*WWF: In Your House: Badd Blood*_*

10/5/97*

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels _*(Hell in a Cell)*_

Watched it in honor of it's 18 year anniversary today. My favorite match of all time period


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cameo by Rock's grandmother during Backlund's entrance. Rocky Johnson is a lumberjack, too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sasha Banks vs Bayley - WWE NXT Women's Title - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay (RPW Uprising 2015)*

This was great. Gotta re-watch it right away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong vs. Will Ospreay (PROGRESS Chapter 19: Super Strong Style 16 Tournament Edition 2015 Night 2)*

Just as good as it sounds on paper. :banderas


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

An enjoyable pop-fest.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*NXT Takeover: Brooklyn*

Finn Balor (c) vs. Kevin Owens - Ladder match - NXT Championship

I just watched this for the first time. Great match. It was a chaotic fight and it had crazy spots. Loved every single minute of it, though I'd say their Beast in the East match was better by a slight margin, but this was a fun watch regardless. Kevin Owens is so fucking good as a heel it's not even funny. It's just the little things he does (looking like he was going to do a crazy spot but just punching Finn in the face, mocking Sami Zayn's injury when the crowd chanted "Ole!") that makes me mark for the dude. Fun match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whole of NXT Takeover tonight. All matches were good but Bayley/Sasha II was a standout and Gable became a star. Must watch, in my opinion.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*

Ric Flair(c) vs Lex Luger - _WCW: Monday Nitro 4/1/96_

Similar to various matches of their past, but fine. Especially for how shite WCW has been for most of the year up to this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT Women's Title - WWE NXT Takeover: Respect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*

Perfect.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Aztec Warfare - Lucha Underground 01/07/2015*

This fucking match tho :banderas


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Been enjoying *PROGRESS* for a change of pace.

The 19:00 mark...Scurll deserved what he got for his spit antics.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bret Hart vs Undertaker - Summerslam 1997


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Chris Sabin, Brian Myers & ACH - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night 3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW Light Heavyweight Championship*

Brian Pillman(c) vs Scotty Flamingo - _WCW: Beach Blast 1992_

What I've usually considered my favorite PPV ever is off and running. And now I feel as if I love this match even more than I originally did prior. Pillman's suicide dive that cost him the championship :mark: Flamingo shocking the world :mark: RASSLIN circa 92 :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Not sure if I enjoyed Heenan or Hennig more on this one.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

You could see the ending sequence coming from a mile away, but i thought it was still fun to watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd - NXT 1/2/13


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The moment GEORGIA is blasting over the arena, the heat could cook a meal for a family of 5. Tremendous everywhere. Even the ref is cutting passionate promos mid match to make sure the hate doesn't boil over out of his jurisdiction. The 80's & southern wrestling. :mark: Kevin Von Erich's facial expressions on his hot tags as he's throwing punches is frightening & excellent all at the same time. He wanted those guys GONE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*

Sting vs Cactus Jack - _WCW: Beach Blast 1992_

For some reason I'm only watching this show bit by bit & I guess that's what I get thanks to occupying so much time w/sports atm. Plain and simple: _"If you haven't seen this match yet, you've got more rocks in your head than Heenan."_ As I use a Mongo quote to emphasis truth. Grandiose. Wild, wooly, filled w/great moment after great moment. An everlasting WCW match for me. As been my whole life.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Rock (c) vs HHH - summerslam 1998 - ladder match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kane & The Undertaker vs. Booker T & Test *~ Smackdown (September 27th 2001)*

Good short match


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I swear to god Cuerno has the best suicide dive in the business :trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Heenan brushing cobwebs out of The Roosters hair and going over the top rope like a pro...the only star in this match. As a kid I enjoyed the Brooklyn Brawler, or I THOUGHT I did. Pretty sure it was "The Brains" antics that fooled me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Strong vs Okada *ROH* Main event match from last weeks broadcast. 

The carny ball park crowd gave a huge pop for Strong's superplex...Okada's double tombstone/Germanplex/Rainmaker made for a let down finish. Overall was a great match. It's free until tonight's broadcast;

http://rohwrestling.com

Under "TV" section.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROH Wrestling 9/30/2015*

Adam Cole vs. Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WCW Nitro - 4/26/99
World Heavyweight Championship
Diamond Dallas Page (c) vs. Sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*NJPW G1 Climax 25 Final*

The Young Bucks (c) vs. reDRagon - IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NWA World Tag Team Championship Tournament Semi-Final*

Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes vs Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto - _WCW: The Great American Bash 1992_

I can now check off _"see Hase & Hashimoto have a southern style tag match"_ off my bucket list.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 23)*

What a match. :mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*NJPW Dominion 2014*

The Young Bucks (c) vs. Time Splitters - IWGP Jr. Tag Team Championship

Great match. Awesome heel work by the Bucks combined with an awesome babyface performance by the Time Splitters combined with exciting back and forth action and you got yourself a fun match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chris Jericho (c) vs Shawn Michaels - World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match - No Mercy


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

..Why did I click on this thread right after a random YouTube video. fpalm

The Dudley Boyz vs. La Reistance (c) - 2on3 Handicap Tables Match World Tag Team Championship - Unforgiven 2006


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak - PWG From Out of Nowhere


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Team Hell No & Ryback vs. The Shield // 6-Man Tag Team TLC // TLC 2012*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Halloween Havoc 1994
*
Dustin Rhodes vs. Arn Anderson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Michaels Vs Jannetty Steel Cage match from 93. Really dig Raven and Monsoon on commentary


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF Championship*

Randy Savage(c) vs Ultimate Warrior - _WWF: SummerSlam 1992_

It's not WM 7 level, although it's still a hell of an effort from both. The Flair shenanigans don't hurt anything for me either. It's the story. Finish being what it is was building towards another match down the line & saves both Savage/Warrior from any crucial momentum lost.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I last watched NXT, so Baron Corbin vs Rhyno lol cos it was the main event. Meh....


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF Raw 8/12/1996*

Shawn Michaels vs. Owen Hart


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW Tag Team Championship/WCW Television Championship*

Ric Flair(c) & The Giant vs Sting(c) & Lex Luger(c) - _WCW: Monday Nitro 4/21/96_

Solid match w/the expected nonsense non-finish b/c you knew none of the championships were changing hands. At least it was on TV and used to build up to Giant vs Flair II. Unlike WWF in 1995, who tried this match and GUARANTEED on PPV that new champs would be crowned. The next night they pulled that injunction angle and immediately made the match worthless. :hayden3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cinder block & light tubes "table" > syringe spot as far as what really blew me away. Makes sense too, considering this went down the path of "who can take the most shit and keep on going" as its central story. Not an uncommon one within deathmatches. Ito is a mad man. Hoshino is p. underrated in this department.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ Ha. That match keeps constantly coming up on my Youtube recommended list. Ironic.

--------------

Last match I watched was the main event from this past week's RAW. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family. Turned out to be worthless.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker & Kane vs. Kronik *~ Unforgiven 2001*

DUD

I was really baked last night, and I watched to watch this again strictly for comedic purposes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF SummerSlam 1992
*

*WWF InterContinental Title Match
*

Bret Hart (c) vs. British Bulldog

Bret with an immaculate carry-job of Davey on this day. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle & The Undertaker vs. Triple H & The Rock *~ Smackdown (January 31st 2002)*

Good little match. Man, this isn't like a great match but even so, they just don't have matches like this anymore...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW Television Championship*

Steve Austin(c) vs Ricky Steamboat - _WCW: Clash of the Champions XX_

You already know it's great, look who is in it. Steamboat is seriously so damn amazing. Dude hits a tombstone, has Austin down for the count immediately but sells his ribs from all the work prior before lying to make the cover. What a god for putting every bit of work in the match first. I know that's pro wrestling and how it should be, but I just have to sell how much it fills me w/joy. Austin has one of the best abdominal stretch sequences during this too. Pulls the Hansen card by digging his entire hand into the rib cage of Steamboat. It's p. sick in that fabulous heel kind of way.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Big John Studd/Ken Patera vs Tony Atlas/Dino Bravo


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Super Dragon vs. TARO (RPW Four Year Anniversary Extravaganza)*

Awesome match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*NWA Starrcade '86
*
Arn & Ole Anderson vs. The Rock N' Roll Express


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell 2015)*

Loved it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan (PWG Use Your Illusion IV)*

Better than it sounds on paper, for sure. Very good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Fatal Four Way Match*

Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens vs Alberto Del Rio vs irrelevant - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 10/26/15_

It's finally happening again. Five month feud bs is done and Reigns is back in the championship picture. There's excitement again.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Didn't know these two faced each other. Very good stuff (Y)


Obfuscation said:


> *Fatal Four Way Match*
> 
> Roman Reigns vs Kevin Owens vs Alberto Del Rio vs *irrelevant *


Wow


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That smiley :lol

----------

*WWE Championship*

John Cena(c) vs Umaga - _WWE: New Year's Revolution 2007_

Still a great monster vs babyface match.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Obfuscation said:


> *WWE Championship*
> 
> John Cena(c) vs Umaga - _WWE: New Year's Revolution 2007_
> 
> Still a great monster vs babyface match.


I should watch that match considering I've never watched it before. I remember their Last Man Standing match at Royal Rumble 2007 which is amazing. Umaga's greatest match imo and one of John Cena's best.

*WCW Monday Nitro 9/4/1995*

Brian Pillman vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's a great lead in to the Last Man Standing. w/how Cena won on a "fluke" the first time around and can't rely on a schoolboy to beat Umaga when he's gotta incapacitate him for the 10 count. I'll still probably say the LMS is Umaga's best outing in WWE, too. Only thing from Japan I'd say that has it beat (off the top of my head, at least) is the Triple Crown match vs Kawada.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF ActionZone 10/30/94
*
1-2-3 Kid & Razor Ramon vs. Diesel & Shawn Michaels

21 years ago tonight. What a fucking match. Just as good as its gets labeled as all these years later. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Monday Nitro | 4/26/99*

_WCW World Heavyweight Championship_

DDP (c) vs. Sting

Incredible match with a great crowd, which certainly never hurts. This was one rare WCW main event match that actually delivered in this era. No rests or laziness from either guy in this match. Constant movement. Sting was massively over in front of the Fargo, ND folks, as well. Watched this on his new Blu Ray documentary that just came out. Highly recommended for both the documentary and the compilation of matches. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Remains one of my favorite matches from this year and one I've gone back to re-watch more than once.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE No Mercy 2006*

Chris Benoit vs. William Regal

Great, hard-hitting match and also an awesome display of technical wrestling. It's always a blast when these two face each other.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Razor Ramon *~ King of the Ring 1993*

***1/4

Great short match!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_AJ Styles vs Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reily _- *ROH TV 11/1/15*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kurt Angle (c) vs. Stone Cold - Monday Night Raw






★★★★1/2​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Right now I'm watching:

The Shield vs Team Hell No & John Cena - Raw April 29, 2013

I've gone back to my binge watching of Shield matches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

More Shield...

The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big Show, Raw December 2, 2013

I love the end of this match, when Seth gets the pin, he gets so excited he runs off without Dean & Roman :lmao He falls over the barricade cos he's so hyped up 

Plus the part where Show chops Dean & Roman is funny too, cos of their facial expressions :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Super Dragon vs. Samoa Joe (PWG All Nude Revue)*

Very disappointing match w/ a bad finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Clash of the Champions | 1/21/92
*
Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Ron Simmons vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Larry Zbyszko)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

2001 Royal Rumble

What ever happened to this kind of storytelling in a Rumble match? I mean, seriously?

★★★★1/2​


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Black Tiger vs. Wild Pegasus (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. III)*

Definitely one of my favorite Eddie matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW SuperBrawl '93
*
The Hollywood Blondes vs. Marcus Bagwell & Erik Watts


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar (No Way Out 2004)*

Yeah, it's still an incredible match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Beach Blast '93
*
The Hollywood Blondes vs. Arn Anderson & Paul Roma

Yeah, I'm on a Hollywood Blondes kick, at the moment and I'm loving it.

:mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> *WCW Beach Blast '93
> *
> The Hollywood Blondes vs. Arn Anderson & Paul Roma
> 
> ...




Get on this. It's probably the Blondes best match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Brock Lesnar - WWE No Way Out 2004


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The last match I actually saw was the main event of the indy show I went to tonight LOL, it was one of my fave NZ indy guys Johnny Idol versus this guy called Shane Sinclair. Great match 

Other than that, I was watching Dean Ambrose vs Kofi Kingston, United States Championship match on Raw May 27, 2013. That match goes into The Shield vs Team Hell No after that. The boys win both matches btw.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Ground Zero
*
Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker

Such a great pre-cursor to their HIAC match the following month. It really set the tone for what would be a violent, aggressive set of matches between the two.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon (PWG Astonishing X-Mas)*

A WAR. Easily one of the best Guerrilla Warfare matches ever.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Alex Shelley vs Spanky - _ROH: It All Begins_

Well booked, well worked match to fit the story of "new beginnings" for these two and ROH as a whole at the start of 2005. It was largely a showcase of what these two can be capable of, under the pattern of natural competition. Kudos to these two for doing something that was able to fit the story of the company itself, rather than just fairly exhibition-y for them on this night.

Shame Gabe had to be at almost his all time worst during commentary here, though. Who calls an armdrag a takedown? This geek. b/c he's too busy being a mark on commentary to one guy chanting boring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_KANA vs Nikki Storm_ - *SHIMMER Vol 65*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler, United States Championship, Night Of Champions 2013

+

The Shield vs Prime Time Players, Tag Team Championship, Night Of Champions 2013


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth Rollins vs Batista, Raw May 19 2014

This match is awesome cos Dean & Roman do guest commentary  Dean is being hilarious as usual, when he makes fun of JBL :lol I love the bit when Dean says that Roman's mother hit him harder than Evolution did :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Survivor Series 2003 11/16/03 (12 years ago tonight)
*
Team Bischoff (Chris Jericho, Christian, Mark Henry, Randy Orton & Scott Steiner) vs. Team Austin (Booker T, Rob Van Dam, Shawn Michaels & The Dudley Boyz)

Absolutely scintillating babyface performance from HBK as the last man on the face side. Seeing Austin root for HBK was enough to make me mark. Those HBK chants :banderas And that fucking bladejob by Shawn :lmao Awesome fucking SS style match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I miss Nick already.  He and Flair were both just seemingly perfect wrestlers,great in ring and very skilled promo wise. Nick was so damn smart and his intellect shone through in his very erudite interviews.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

He hates every living things soul.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*ROH* Dalton Castle vs my Dad... I mean Silas Young! 

The deadlift German Suplex would've been a much more exciting win between these two. Still a good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Survivor Series 2007* *11/18/07 (8 years ago tonight)*

*WWE World Championship
*Randy Orton (c) vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Two out of Three Falls Match*

Arn Anderson vs Big Josh - _WCW: Saturday Night 5/22/92_

Let us all appreciate Matt Borne, plz.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SHIV said:


>


4/10

The Shield vs Team Hell No and Ryback - TLC 2012


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2011
*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico

The best match on the best BOLA of all time. One of my all time favourites. One of those matches I must watch at least once a year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Best moment in PWG history.

----------

*NXT Tag Team Championship*

Aiden English & Simon Gotch(c) vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder - _NXT: 11/11/15_

Oh crap, they did it. :mark: Never thought I'd be this ok w/Vaudevillains losing the gold, but I am. Mechanics finally become an established duo overnight and now they're the champions. I like that the NXT Tag division is willing to have this kind of booking. Take some difference chances. Scenario here is a good example at how one team can dictate 90% of a match and have it still be well worth seeing & not within the realm of "it's a squash" babble. In the matter of a few weeks, Mechanics are damn near unstoppable. Very cool turn of events.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*WCW NITRO* #62 11/18/96 

Benoit vs Gurrero

One of the greatest matches I've ever seen with these two. Whole match is a high spot. Intensity throughout. 5/5


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs Kevin Owens & Alberto Del Rio - _WWE: Smackdown 11/19/15_

Some time & more effort in the future and this can be such a money match. Enjoyed it for what it was on this outing. Del Rio looked at his best during this since he's returned.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind @ IYH: Mind Games.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

10 Diva Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match, Survivor Series 2008

Beth Phoenix, Mickie James, Candice Michelle, Jillian Hall & Kelly Kelly vs Michelle McCool, Maria, Maryse, Natalya & Victoria

Not a bad match actually! Crazy to think though that Natalya is the only diva left in the company who was in this match :shocked:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kevin Owens vs Neville - _WWE: Main Event 10/24/15_

They've had six matches in less than a year & yet, they've done a nice job at keeping all fairly different from the next. Good job on both there. Owens was outside of the normal levels of great in this. Wasn't so formulaic and he was given some room to breathe life into his work. Both offensively & through his persona.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - Summerslam 2014 for the WWE WHC.

Found it funny how that extremely loud kid chanting his lungs out for Cena actually added even more emotion to the match. To listen to a kid's hopes and dreams fade away because he realized that Cena was being beaten to a pulp was fitting for the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma vs Broomstick - LAAAADERRR MAAATCH

WOW :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Smackdown 10/22/15*

Seth Rollins (c) vs. Cesaro

I've been waiting for them to upload this match for a month! Such a good, quick match! About time. :mark: Some of the things these two guys can do in the ring are absolutely other-worldy.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

> On Thanksgiving night 1985, at the Greensboro Coliseum, Tully Blanchard faced Magnum T.A.* in the I Quit match at a National Wrestling Alliance pay-per-view called Starrcade. Most people who know wrestling consider it one of the best matches of all time. It wasn't the sweaty ballet you normally see in a great wrestling match. There were no graceful moves or daring stunts. There was just the dark drama of two guys full of hate beating the hell out of each other. The I Quit match is great because, after a while, it felt real.


http://www.sportsonearth.com/articl...t-match-between-tully-blanchard-and-magnum-ta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fringe said:


> http://www.sportsonearth.com/articl...t-match-between-tully-blanchard-and-magnum-ta


Great Selection! :mckinney


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW World Tag League 2015 Day 1)*

Awesome match. Big Mike was on fire.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Demolition vs Power And Glory and Mr. Fuji
Wrestlemania 5*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart @ Summerslam '94. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH: Fight of the Century 8/5/06
*
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

LOD 2000 & Ahmed Johnson vs. N.O.D @ WM 13.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROH Vendetta 11/5/2005*

Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong - ROH World Championship

Great, hard-hitting stuff. Bryan's heel work mixed with his aggressive demeanor is amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH: Breakout 2008
*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black

@SHIV, I trust that you have seen this absolute gem of a match between our two favorites?

kada


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> *ROH: Breakout 2008
> *
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black
> 
> ...


I have every Bryan Danielson ROH, PWG,Chikara and major WWE match on my hard drive, so :yes. They work well together and it wpuld be even better now on the WWE's larger stage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DarkLady


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That triple cage mess of a match from WCW Slamboree 2000. The one when David Arquette was WCW Champion lol. What a ridiculously weird match, but it was entertaining in it's own stupid way. 3 cages of top of each other :lmao

That entire PPV was an overbooked mess though lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack No Holds Barred- WWE Backlash 2004


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Dean Malenko* VS the DEBUT of *Jimmy Graffiti* -WCW NITRO 12/9/96

Malenko hooked the poor bastard out of mid air on the way down from a Suplex attempt. Why did I not remember Jimmy Graffiti? Oh yeah. Malenko happened. One of the chief disposers of posers back in the day. Much respect to the man. I know I didn't give him enough back then.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kane vs Matt Hardy at Summerslam. Unmasked heel Kane was epic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Two Dudes with Attitude (Shawn Michaels/Diesel) vs. British Bulldog/Yokozuna @ IYH 3: Triple Header.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round*

Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway - _PWG: Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Stage Two_

The match I wanted to see the most from the tournament & I really, really enjoyed it. The finishing run is quite elongated, yet Speedball has become this larger than life babyface within the company that it all does manage to work in the end. Drew was working this MEAN af. It felt like he was back being Drew McIntyre killing dudes on Smackdown again. God, how I miss that. It was the big vs little man match I knew and wanted it to be. Bailey has been the only source of fun I've generally had w/PWG circa 2015.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Paige vs. Emma - NXT Women's Championship Match - NXT ArRIVAL


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*AAA When Worlds Collide 1994 *
Eddie Guerrero & Art Barr vs. Octagon & El Hijo del Santo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (Royal Rumble 200) *****
An absolute insane spectacle of violence, and arguably Foley's greatest performance. EVERYONE needs to see this match I cant speak highly enough of how goddamn incredible this match is. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2nyw4d


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AJ Lee vs Bayley, Divas Championship match on NXT

Nice little match!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Alex Shelley vs Jimmy Jacobs - _ROH: 3rd Year Anniversary Celebration Night One_

jfc @ the missed dive by Jacobs in this. Dude always went big for insane moments in his matches. This totally ruled, btw. Fitting finale; even after following an I Quit match months prior. Psycho heel Jimmy ruled the world, but lets not forget about the great babyface underdog huss days.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Finn Balor vs. Samoa Joe (TakeOver London)*


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*NXT Takeover: London - NXT Championship*
Finn Balor (c) vs. Samoa Joe

Best Joe match I've seen in years.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Wrestlemania 21)*

This used to be one of my favorite matches, but now I find it pretty bad.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just posted this in another thread and I think I want to watch it now


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship*

Finn Balor(c) vs Samoa Joe - _NXT: Takeover: London_

This was wonderful. Big match Joe imo. And pleased to see Balor put one of his finest efforts since joining WWE into this match. He wasn't underwhelming or just fluff on this night. By this match alone, strong chemistry w/Joe.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*WCW Beach Blast 1992*
Steiner Brothers vs. Miracle Violence Collection


they just don't make em like these guys anymore :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show 12/18/88 (27 years ago tonight)
*
*Philadelphia, PA
*
*The Rockers vs. The BrainBusters*

That chemistry. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Styles vs. Lethal (Final Battle)*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. Hakushi @ WWE IYH: 1


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Roderick Strong vs. Bobby Fish (Final Battle)*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA- NJPW Dominion 7.5 in Osaka-jo Hall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dean Ambrose (c) vs. Kevin Owens vs. Dolph Ziggler (_Super-SmackDown LIVE 12/22/15_)

Well this was a blast. Reminded me of the old Benoit/Raven/DDP 3-way from WCW with the amount of boxes destroyed on the stage.  Owens' performance was very reminiscent of the way he burst onto the NXT scene. Completely ruthless. Ziggler looked really motivated here too and that's always a good thing. Fun sprint. **** 1/2*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE TLC 2015*

Kevin Owens (c) vs. Dean Ambrose - WWE Intercontinental Championship

Fun match (Y)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH Supercard of Honor VII*
Rhino, Jimmy Jacobs, Cliff Compton, Jimmy Rave & Rhett Titus vs. Mark Briscoe, BJ Whitmer, Cedric Alexander, Caprice Coleman & Mike Mondo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH Relentless - No DQ*
Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH Live & Let Die - Empty Arena Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Cliff Compton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Final Battle 2015


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH TV 7/27/13 - Steel Cage Warfare*
Kevin Steen, Jay Lethal, Michael Elgin & BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Cliff Compton, Rhino & Rhett Titus

War Games done right.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*TNA World Championship Series: Block Tag Teams*

Eddie Edwards vs Robbie E - _TNA: Impact 10/14/15_

A rather swell sub six minute affair. It was really nice to see Eddie in an environment w/o Davey and his trash bringing him down. Robbie is motivated per the norm in this singles run; I dug this. Signs of a midcard division for TNA if they decide to use their brains and emphasize it.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Wrestle Con 3/28/15 - No DQ*
Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Main Event 22-12-2015: Jack Swagger vs. The Miz*

Sick end sequence. On RAW this shit would have only been 3 mins :mj2 damn shame.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Shawn Michaels vs. Vader @ WWE Summerslam '96.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG Threemendous II; PWG World Championship - Guerrilla Warfare Match*
Chris Hero (c) vs. Joey Ryan

Wow, the fans were really tired of Hero at this point of his title reign. Just like they were tired of Joey Ryan's reign at the previous Threemendous show ironically enough.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

What could have been with Magnum :mj2


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG DDT4 2010; PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Matt & Nick Jackson (c) vs. Paul London & El Generico

Shame about Nick getting hurt, could've been a lot better.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Hulk Hogan vs. Vader (Cage Match) @ WCW Bash at the Beach '95.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF King of the Ring 1996*

Shawn Michaels (c) vs. British Bulldog - WWF Championship

Great back and forth action and Owen's commentary was entertaining.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*World Heavyweight Championship - Hell in a Cell Match*
CM Punk (c) vs. The Undertaker (_WWE Hell in a Cell 2009_)

This was honestly a hell of a lot better than I remembered. I think I had super high expectations going into it, but for a match that barely went over 10 minutes it was rock solid. Packed plenty of cage bumps and big spots with some excellent selling from Taker thrown in. Underrated imo. **** 1/2*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Lucha Dragons vs New Day vs Usos (WWE TLC 2015)*

Yeah, I really fucking enjoyed this. Sue me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Kazuchika Okada(c) vs AJ Styles - _NJPW: King of Pro Wrestling 2015_

Their best match of the series, by far. Instead of being 20 minutes of nothing and 5 strong minutes in the finishing stretch, every moment here mattered. Glad they finally found a way to have a really strong match together. Kind of instills faith back in Okada that I've been lacking for a good bit of the year. The selling he gave post-Calf Killer, bravo. He does this ultra subtle delay when trying to string a combo up and it gives Styles that tiny window to hit a pele to stop it dead in the tracks. That alone trumped the past overlong, un-engaging efforts. _(sans good Climax match, but this was certainly much better.)_


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison*
Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs. Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma

Great f'n match.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Commentary by good ol J.R and Jim Cornette.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Shawn Michaels vs. Steve Austin @ WWE King of the Ring '97.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Money in the Bank 2015
*
_Seth Rollins (c) vs. Dean Ambrose
_
What a match and beatdown Rollins laid on Ambrose towards the end. :banderas Awesome stuff.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ECW A Matter of Respect: ECW World Television Championship*
2 Cold Scorpio (c) vs. Shane Douglas

Best match I ever seen from the Franchise.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Shawn Michaels vs. HHH @ WWE Summerslam '02.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Kevin Von Erich vs Matt Borne: USWA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart Survivor Series 97', which screwjob aside was shaping up to be a fantastically intense & hard hitting match. Counting the all over the arena brawl that lasted over 10 minutes before the bell even rang, where both men clocked backstage personnel (Michaels - Pat Patterson plus a ref & Bret - a different ref) who got a little to close trying to break them up to get the match started. I have know doubt, if the match would've went to a non-screwjob finish it would have far surpassed their WrestleMania encounter, & imo even though it officially lasted only around ten minutes (too the WM main event that went the 60 minutes +) it already did.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*KO-D Openweight Championship*
Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Konosuke Takeshita (_DDT New Year Lottery Special 1/3/16_)
http://rutube.ru/video/d5d61181f5c8711dea8f113866dcc668/

The first match I watch that took place in 2016 and it's between two guys I've never even heard of. :lol Didn't care for the overkill in the finishing stretch.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Fightin’ Taylor Boys vs. The RockNES Monsters- PWG Steen Wolf


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10)*

Damn good match. These two have a great chemistry w/ each other. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH War of the Worlds '15 Night Two*
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong

Really good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kenny Omega vs. KUSHIDA.*_ (NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 10.)_

Really cool match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KUSHIDA vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (NJPW Destruction in Kobe)*

First time watching the match, and I had always heard good things about it, but holy shit I didn't expect it to be so damn good. What a match!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Michael Elgin (_NJPW Wrestle Kingdom X_)

WEAK


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Dude Love for the WWE championship at Unforgiven 1998 :mark: Such a good match, so much drama. Will Vince screw Austin, will Dude beat Austin you didn't know back then. Yes the DQ finish sucked, but Austin & The Dude both more than made up for it with so many amazing matches after this one, which again was awesome fun, just a sucky finish.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
The Wolves (c) vs. Eli Drake & Jessie Godderz vs. Kurt Angle & Drew Galloway
_TNA One Night Only: LIVE 1/8/2016_

New year and another new network for TNA so I'm giving them another chance (for now). It's Angle's farewell month and they insert him in this random ass tag match.  They announced that The Wolves are 5-time TNA Tag Champs ALREADY. That's absurd because I don't feel like they've been around that long. I gotta say though, it's been a really long time since I've seen Angle come in off a hot tag and just DESTROY guys with german after german. That was pretty cool. Once he got tagged in all structure was lost and there was no such thing as a legal man. Match wasn't bad though. Fun in parts with a fast pace for sure but lacked any crowd reaction whatsoever unless Angle was involved. *****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Roderick Strong vs. Finlay- ROH Border Wars 2012


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Unforgiven 2001)*

Quite an underrated match, imo. Obviously not as good as their SummerSlam classic, but it's still a damn great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Championship*

Roman Reigns(c) vs Sheamus - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 1/4/16_

Tolerable shenanigans that were anticipated; better on TV than PPV. The bulk of the match was good, aggressive action per the norm whenever these two lock up. Makes me pine to watch their great TLC match again.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Tsuyoku-Are ~ Toukon Series 2004 - Day 10 ~ Strong Conviction In Kobe)*

Very good match between two of the very best.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Triple h vs HBK royal rumble 2004, last man standing decent match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

John Cena (c) vs Brock Lesnar - WWE World Heavyweight Title - WWE Summerslam 2014


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (NJPW Super J Cup '94)*

Great match. Liger was so awesome in this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After the promo, a young Stan Hansen makes his WWWF debut.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Future Shock vs. Dojo Bros- PWG DDT4 2013


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins - WWE World Heavyweight Title - WWE Royal Rumble 2015


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tetsuya Naito vs. Hirooki Goto (_NJPW Wrestle Kingdom X_)

That nearfall Naito got after the low blow. :shocked:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Batista (c) vs HHH - Vengeance 2005 - Hell In a Cell.

one of my favourites


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Team Hell No & Ryback vs. The Shield (WWE TLC 2012)*

Amazing. Definitely the best ladder/TLC match in WWE history imo.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Wrestle Kingdom 10*

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. AJ Styles - IWGP Intercontinental Championship

Finally got around to watching this match. Jesus fucking Christ was this amazing. I loved how the story of AJ's injured back was incorporated such as when he was dropped on his back from the 2nd rope by Nakamura and AJ selling like he was injured only to trick Nakamura and attack him from behind. I also enjoyed AJ working on Nakamura's leg to counteract the Boma Ye. Combine a hot crowd with awesome back-and-forth action from countering submissions, exchanging strikes, and hitting big moves, and and you got yourself a fantastic match between two of the very best of the world. It might be too early to say but I don't care, MOTY so far for me.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Clash of the Champions II

Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez (managed by Gary Hart)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Tetsuya Naito vs. Hirooki Goto (_NJPW Wrestle Kingdom X_)
> 
> That nearfall Naito got after the low blow. :shocked:


Gedo can eat a dick for that match. Booking w/New Japan continues to leave me perplexed.

--------

*ROH World Championship*

Jay Lethal(c) vs AJ Styles - _ROH: Final Battle 2015_

(Y)

Taeler Hendrix (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit- WWE Smackdown 1/13/06


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The RockNES Monsters vs. Ricochet & Cima- PWG Kurt Russellreunion 3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (WWE RAW 03/02/14)*

Fantastic. My favorite TV match of 2014.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10)*

Holy fuck.

Especially Ishii in this

:banderas 

I still prefer their G1 match from 2013 I think though, but I love them both now.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Lex Luger vs Stan Hansen
Halloween Havoc 1990


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Dick Slater and Bob Orton Jr vs Wahoo McDaniel and Mark Youngblood (side note, Mark Youngblood always smelled so good! I have no idea what cologne he used, but it was nice.  )
Starcade 11/24/1983


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Undertaker vs. Mankind - Boiler Room Brawl match @ WWE Summerslam '96


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Royal Rumble 1998* _1/18/98_ *(18 years ago tonight)
*
*Casket Match for WWF World Title
*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs. Undertaker

18 years ago tonight HBK's back got fucked up. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Largest battle royal in company history. Just another reminder that Smackdown in 2011 was the shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amazing match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE United States Championship*

Kalisto(c) vs Alberto Del Rio - _WWE: Smackdown 1/14/15_

Excellent encounter. Damn, what a match. I knew these two had it in em. Early benchmark leader on the year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Wish I could find a video to share of this one. I just loved it!! 

A Tuxedo Street Fight Loser Leaves Town Match 
Jimmy Valiant vs Paul Jones


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*World Tag Team Championship*

Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy(c) vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch - _WWE: Judgment Day 2007_

When quality tag team wrestling has to try and save a bad show. Would have to see Cena vs Khali again to know which was the best on the night, but this is still one of the more fluid, finer outings the 2007 calendar had to offer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*

Samoa Joe vs Rhino vs Monty Brown - _TNA: Hard Justice 2006_

Monty Brown's best match of his career. One of my favorite matches of the 00's decade; one of the best matches TNA has produced. A true grueling, fabulous, wild, lives up to the hype to a tee brawl that never saw a dull moment. A drop in the bucket for prime Joe, which was chalk full of matches like these where the joy of watching wrestling is infinite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Threat (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey guys new member here . The last match I watched was CM Punk vs John Cena at the Money in the Bank 2011 kada. Great match imo. Also replayed the Ladder match at WM 31 for the Intercontinental Championship.

Hope to get along with you guys.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan & Kane vs. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE RAW 05/27/13)*

So good. :banderas Probably my favorite non-TLC '12 Shield/Hell No match.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

TIME SPLITTERS vs Briscoe's *ROH*#211 Oct/7/15 

Alex Shelly got his teeth knocked out (shoot) but kept the show going like a champ. He required dental surgery to fix his face afterward & ROH paid the bill. He's one Hell of a performer. Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Steve Austin, The Rock, Billy Gunn, & Chyna vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Dean Malenko, & Perry Saturn - _WWF: RAW is WAR 11/13/00_


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWF Undisputed Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. The Rock - *****+*
_WWF Royal Rumble 2002_

Such a fun ride.

​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Philadelphia Street Fight*

Young Bucks vs reDRagon vs Adam Cole & Mike Bennett - ROH: 1/16/16 (taped 12/19/15)

I watched this two times in a row b/c I liked it so much. Most fun I've had w/something from ROH in a _lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng_ time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The 2003 Royal Rumble Match*



Definitely one of the weaker rumbles. Highlight was Kane aligning with RVD just to toss him out and then having Taker return the favor to him a few minutes later. :lol​


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The Barbarian vs Superstar Billy Graham
Starrcade 1985


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The 2004 Royal Rumble Match*

CLASSIC performances from Benoit & Big Show. Great rumble.

​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Undertaker vs. JBL for the WWE championship- WWE Summerslam 2004

First time watching this match. It was decent but I'm hoping their No Mercy match is better than this one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show -New York City, Madison Square Garden
*
_1/23/89 (27 years ago tonight)
_
*The Brainbusters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) vs. The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty)
*
The chemistry these two teams had was a sight to behold; what with this match and their 3/18/89 match in the old Boston Garden. Tag Team wrasslin' the way it was meant to be. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The 2009 Royal Rumble Match*

Shoutout to Cal for recommending this one. WAY more fun than I remembered and had a ton of viable winners. This rumble's gotta hold the record for most near eliminations and for most RKOs. :lol

​


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Samoa Joe vs Johnny Gargano - _NXT: 1/19/16_

Mostly a squash. Kind of odd considering Gargano got a promo and hype throughout the night. Joe looked good though. b/c he's Samoa Joe. At least I got a nice Rich Swann vs Baron Corbin match instead. Anticipated that as the squash, but it worked out for a solid debut.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs Finn Balor (NXT Takeover London)*

First Joe match I've seen in NXT. Thought it was excellent.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Mongolian Stomper vs Dick Slater (Cage Match)





RIP Archie Gouldie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Handicap Match*

The Undertaker vs Edge & Christian - _WWF: RAW is WAR 11/20/00_

FAT Taker owning a great tag team b/c he can. More like a serviceable segment brawl than a match, the true highlight was Taker whiffing on a punch and Christian still selling. This has been the flattest RAW yet since I've been watching the latter months of 2000. Nothing has really advanced plots too, too well other than Jericho wanting to beat the piss out of Kane & Stone Cold in the opening promo.

Austin vs Benoit is next. I hope that rules, no matter how much time it gets.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

One of the more underrated matches of the first LU season.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

AJ Styles vs Minoru Suzuki Day 7 G1-24

Classic match. :tucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Snowbrawl 2014 First Round*

Player Uno vs Mike Bailey - _C*4 Wrestling: 12/19/14_

Seeing Uno work as a beastly power guy against someone small is :mark: I miss this guy in more promotions. Bailey is buckets of fun per the usual.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito (DESTRUCTION IN KOBE)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show New York City, NY Madison Square Garden
*
_1/26/96 (20 years ago tonight) (Have it on an HBK DVD compilation I have)
_
Shawn Michaels vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley

Nice little house show match on the road to WrestleMania 12. Better than most of their televised efforts; although they did have a couple of good televised ones on Raw in May 1996 and last Raw of 2003 in San Antonio.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship - Triple Threat Match*

Randy Orton(c) vs Rob Van Dam vs Booker T - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 2/9/04_

Fun.

It ends the show too. The IC championship picture and it's core program of Orton vs Foley can end a show en route to WM meanwhile Vince, Austin, Goldberg, Undertaker/Kane, & the World Championship angle were all included on the same night. Obligatory, and said far too often but I have to do it again, I miss this product comment.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The 2010 Royal Rumble Match*

Didn't remember much from this one, but it absolutely blows by. Never a dull moment really, until you hit the final four. Edge comeback was cool but the actual finish was suuuuper weak imo. Still you've got the early Punk dominance, HBK being HBK and superkicking everyone in sight, a few cool little mini-matches (Cena/HBK/Show is so legit), and fucking R-TRUTH eliminating Big Show & Mark Henry (what!?). It's fun albeit rather short. Michaels watching his future fade away letting go of that top rope was beautiful. **** 1/4*

​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love JR's reaction to Raven.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Chris Benoit vs. Randy Orton in a No Holds Barred match- WWE Smackdown 1/27/06

Can't believe this match was 10 years ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Samoa Joe vs Necro Butcher - _IWA-MS: 6/11/05_

Still might be the greatest thing ever conceived via professional wrestling.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Raw 1/25/2016*

AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho

Good match. It was iffy in the first few minutes but it picked up and it was a nice display of AJ's abilities in his Raw debut. Still can't believe AJ FREAKING STYLES is on WWE television. So many match possibilities :banderas


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*#1 Contender's Match*
Sami Zayn vs. Samoa Joe vs. Baron Corin
_NXT 1/27/16_

I was pretty bored during this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family
_Smackdown 1/28/16_

Good main event on a rock solid episode of SD. Harper busting out the old school indian deathlock was cool and keeping Reigns out of the match until the very last hot tag was a great idea. Could've been even better with more time and a proper finish, but all the postmatch stuff was actually pretty fun. ***


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Ivelisse vs. Mil Muertes*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen - ROH War of the Worlds 2014


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Monster's Ball*

Samoa Joe vs Abyss vs Raven vs Brother Runt - _TNA: Bound For Glory 2006_

Average; it has its moments.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Brian Cage vs. Johnny Gargano- PWG Tremendous IV

DUD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Prince Puma vs Johnny Mundo, Lucha Underground Season 1 Episode 1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (Mount Rushmore) vs Kenny Omega, Zack Sabre Jr. & Chuck Taylor (Friends of Low Moral Fiber) - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014: Night 1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014: Night 2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*WWE 2016 Royal Rumble Match*

Enjoyed it TBH, mostly. Still bemused at how Lesnar was booked after he got eliminated and how they booked Reigns in the match, him being taken to the back and then coming back in fresh as a daisy.

Whether i agree with HHH winning or not, i still smirk at how he dumped Reigns out of the fucking thing lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chris Sabin vs Ricochet - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014: Night 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*NJPW Power Struggle 2013*

Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki - IWGP Intercontinental Championship

I really enjoyed this one. The MMA influence in the beginning of the match was nice as it played off their backgrounds and escalated into a hard-hitting fight. I extremely appreciated Suzuki's leg work on Nakamura and Nakamura's selling which made for a great watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1-25 Day 3)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

6 pack challenge (survivor series 01)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TJ Perkins vs Ricochet - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014: Night 3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Mickie James VS Trish at wrestlemania... One of the best women's matches ever.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Invasion 
Inaugural Brawl*
Team WWF (Stone Cold, Undertaker, Kane, Kurt Angle, and Chris Jericho) vs. Team WCW/ECW (Booker T, DDP, Rhyno, and Dudley Boyz)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The 1990 Royal Rumble Match*

Nostalgia rush right here, back when I would have to rent these VHS tapes from Hit List or Blockbuster. Loved it when they had everyone cut a promo right before the rumble back in the day. Honestly, this was a lot of fun and loaded on action for a good 45 minutes straight, then we got that EPIC showdown between Hogan & the Warrior, and the match immediately died after that. Warrior went out and no one had any chance of dethroning Hogan. That sucked, but at least the majority of the match was good before that. **** 1/4*

​


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Drew Gulak- PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Finn Balor vs. Apollo Crews*
_NXT 2/3/2016_

Started off promising with Finn trying to close the distance between them with constant headlocks and armbars, but then developed intro trading moves once Crews got out of them. Felt short too because of how fast the closing stretch went by. I've been disappointed with NXT's in ring product this year. *** 1/2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera (c) vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.
_WCW Thunder 1/15/1998_

This one's obviously fun and interesting to watch because they use a couple moves that would see several years later being used as major finishers (the unprettier and a version of the muscle buster). Plus, it took place on my 6th birthday. :banderas

​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. The Patriot @ WWE Ground Zero '97.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Can't find anything but weird fan made highlight videos, but I'm watching my Destruction of the Shield DVDs while my hubby and sons watch the Superbowl. 

Wyatts vs The Shield
Elimination Chamber 
2/23/2014


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm currently watching Backlash 2000 on the Network...

Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly vs Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy vs Tazz vs Perry Saturn, Hardcore Championship

Fun little match, JR and King's commentary is great, especially when they keep calling Crash "Elroy" :lol At one point, the Hardys bring in a ladder and the crowd cheers and JR goes "the ladder gets a pop!"


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*AJ Styles vs. Corey Hollis*
_Georgia Premier Wrestling 2/5/16_
https://www.facebook.com/654654874650427/videos/933866000062645/

AJ's final indy appearance and match. Really solid stuff actually. Well worked and executed. Ended a bit abruptly, but Hollis looked good and it's another contest to add the ever growing list of AJ's already great 2016. **** 1/4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Tommaso Ciampa* vs *Dasher Hatfield*
*CHIKARA* 6/13/15 "Sword of Destiny" 

Dasher appeared to frustrate Ciampa, who ultimately began beating the bloody hell outta his chest and back-literally beaten bloody. Made for a good fight worthy of a re-watch.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi- NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling 2013


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Extreme Rules 2012*

Sheamus (c) vs. Daniel Bryan - 2/3 Falls match - World Heavyweight Championship

Haven't seen this match in years. It's still as great as I remember. This match told a great story with a more aggressive Bryan trying to rectify his embarrassing 18 second loss back at Wrestlemania 28 by relentlessly attacking Sheamus' arm. I loved the strategy of Bryan continuously kicking Sheamus' arm to get DQ'd only to use that to his advantage by applying the Yes! Lock on Sheamus' injured arm. Sheamus did an awesome job of selling the arm as well. Great match (Y)

God damn I miss Daniel Bryan already :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching this purely for King's commentary, god he's funny on this :lol "I thought this was live, it looks like it's in slow motion!" :lmao "Is this colourised? I thought this was supposed to be in black and white" :lmao "Hey, get out of here, this is not the resthome!" :lmao "She hates Moolah, Moolah used to have no enemies, cos she'd outlived them all!" :lmao

And Cole's attempts to actually call the match, but it's clear he's desperately trying not to laugh at King's comments


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (ROH Final Battle 2006)*

Amazing match. And the pop Homicide gets when he pins Danielson :mark::mark::mark: What a moment.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Daniel Bryan vs Triple H - Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

The Blossom Twins vs The Owens Twins... can't get enough of that match I must have watched it over a dozen times. To bad the blossoms retired... would have loved to see them and the Owens Twins in the WWE. Bring in a women's tag title and all that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chris Jericho (c) vs Edge - World Heavyweight Title - WWE Wrestlemania XXVI


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata (The New Beginning in Osaka) *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 02.02.2015)*

Excellent match. Real shame we won't ever get this match on PPV.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Nikita Koloff vs Terry Taylor
Starrcade 1987


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Finn Balor vs Apollo Crews - _NXT: 2/3/16_

Awful.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*BJW World Strong Heavyweight Championship*
Yuji Okabayashi (c) vs. Ryota Hama (1/24/16)



A SERIOUS heavyweight battle right here. Good shit. *** 1/2+


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Hero- PWG All Star Weekend 8; Night 2


----------



## Sexton_Sells (Jan 6, 2016)

Wrestlemania 10 ladder match Shawn VS Razor... Haven't watched it in a while, that match has gotta be on the top 10 list of greatest matches of all time. I remember watching it on ppv as a kid being in awe of it. I'm now 32 and every time I do watch it I'm still in awe of how great it was.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki (PWG All Star Weekend 6 - Night 1)*

Probably the best opener in PWG history.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROH Dissension 1/28/2006*

Bryan Danielson (c) vs. AJ Styles - ROH World Championship

Fantastic match. Would've loved to see these two face off in WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (PWG Guerre Sans Frontiéres)*

My favorite PWG match ever. Also the post-match stuff is fantastic, the fan running to the ring to congratulate Bryan was amazing. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The 2011 Royal Rumble Match*

Maybe I just wasn't in the mood for it, but this felt like it took a fucking eternity. Yeah it had its fun moments, but for the only 40-man rumble this was lacking MAJORLY in star power. Crowd was dead for the final four and there wasn't a babyface ironman to get behind either (I'm not counting Santino because a brogue kick took him out for 20 minutes). Dropped big time from what I remembered.

​


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Cesaro vs Kevin Owens vs Rusev (Raw 07.13.2015)*

Still a bloody good match, one of the best from last year.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Fenix vs King Cuerno
Last Luchadore Standing Match
Lucha underground 2/10/2016


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Royal Rumble 2004


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & ACH*
_ROH TV 2/13/16_

Entertaining spotfest, which is all it was meant to be. Young Bucks have pretty much put over every team in ROH since they've signed. It's kinda weird.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Konosuke Takeshita vs Tetsuya Endo - _DDT: Ryogoku Peter Pan 2015 - From DDT With Love_

Mostly a display of their endless offense among one another. They've both always been crisp and strong in that department. Subtext of the story w/them both being painted as the future top names of the brand, especially Konosuke & his high profile history at this event despite zero wins, was enough to nudge it into territory to keep my interest.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kenny Omega vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (The New Beginning in Niigata)*

:banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*El Generico & Paul London vs The Young Bucks (PWG DDT4 2010)*

That clothesline spot by Knox :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd (SD 08.05.2011)*

Nice little match here.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROH 4th Anniversary Show*

Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH World Championship

Fantastic match (Y) Aggressive Bryan Danielson is so fun to watch.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Styles vs. Jericho (2/11/16)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

British Bulldog vs Jake Roberts - _WWF: Monday Night RAW 5/20/96_

Good on Jake for selling his knee, but this was very dull for the ten minutes it got. Bulldog was in his usual lazy mode. The random abrupt finish didn't help things.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Extreme Rules 2012)*

One of the best matches in WWE history. Nearly perfect.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE Survivor Series 2003*

Team Bischoff vs. Team Austin

Incredible babyface performance by HBK. Combine that with JR's classic enthusiastic commentary in the last 10 minutes makes this great to watch.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Nakamura's Farewell Match*
Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto, & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, & Tomohiro Ishii
_NJPW Road to New Beginning 1/30/16_

The night is obviously all about Nakamura's goodbye, but I thought the match itself was pretty run-of-the-mill. Not sure why it was actually praised steadily online.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Barry Windham vs Larry Zbyszko 
Bunkhouse Stampede
1/24/1988


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies: Relaxed Rules - Homicide vs. Steve Corino (w/Entourage)

I forgot how much I love this


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. Diesel (No DQ match) @ WWE Survivor Series '95.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar*. (*WWE*: SummerSlam 2013.)


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWF King of the Ring 1999*
Road Dogg vs. Chyna

Still loved the ending just when I did as a kid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROH Main Event Spectacles - AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson [#1 Contender's Trophy]

So fuckin' good, i urge all to watch.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kris Wolf vs. Starfire (Stardom)*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Samoa Joe vs Sami Zayn match from this week's NXT.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*#1 Contender's Match*
Samoa Joe vs. Sami Zayn
_WWE NXT 2/17/16_

Most of this was slow as death and I didn't really care for it. So yeah, another NXT main event disappoints me. At least Drake Younger got some sweet camera time postmatch. :lol


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Dragon Gate Infinity #166*
CIMA, Don Fujii & Dragon Kid vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & PAC


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*[W-1](05-08-04) Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata*
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x28dfc8_w-1-05-08-04-jun-akiyama-vs-katsuyori-shibata_sport

Stiff as FUCK and I love it :moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Dragon Gate Infinity 155 - Naniwa Style Elimination Match*
CIMA, Gamma, Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii, Magnitude Kishiwada & Takuya Sugawara vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino, BxB Hulk, Shingo Takagi, YAMATO & Akira Tozawa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROH War Of The Wire - Homicide vs. Steve Corino [NO ROPES BARBED WIRE]

VIOLENCE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF: In Your House 6: 2/18/96 (20 Years ago tonight)
*
Owen Hart vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*La Copa Junior Final*
Esfinge vs. Puma (_CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 1/19/2016_)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa1-AfeS5GM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdvFgWomDR4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bhU99R0VmM

I'd never heard of these two, but this was a really good match. They went all out in the 3rd fall and it was entertaining stuff. (Y)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWF Raw is War 11/20/2000*

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Chris Benoit

Nice TV match.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Ishii Tomohiro vs. Roderick Strong (Honor Rising)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin vs Vader (Raw 12/16/1996)*

Fucking great for the 5 minutes it got. Solid Bret promo beforehand too tbh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sami Callihan vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey (_CZW Seventeen_)

Hard hitting and pretty awesome. **** 3/4*


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Undertaker vs Kane
Inferno Match
Unforgiven 2/25/1998

Excerpt


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Katsuyori Shibata & reDRagon vs. Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks
_ROH/NJPW Honor Rising: Night One_

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Omega/Bucks vs. Yano/Briscoe Bros (Honor Rising)*

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The World's Cutest Tag Team (Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae) (c) vs The Addiction - PWG World Tag Titles - PWG Black Cole Sun


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014)*

Yup, epic. EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC.

One occasion where the crowd chanting 'This is awesome' befoe the bell even rang, was fully justified.

Shame WWW blew their wad too quickly regarding this feud.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROH Chi-Town Struggle 6/24/2006*

Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Colt Cabana - ROH World Championship

Awesome technical wrestling showcase (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROH Fight of the Century 8/5/2006*

Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Samoa Joe - ROH World Championship

bama4


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

WWE Championship: Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Psycho Sid *(WWE Survivor Series 1996)
*
I loved the match. Both men worked well and loved the story of Michaels never giving up but always dominated and over-powered by Sid. The ending is wild when Sid attacked Jose Lotherio and taking advantage to win the title.

****3/4*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> Undertaker vs Kane
> Inferno Match
> Unforgiven 2/25/1998
> 
> Excerpt


*I LOVE THE UNDERTAKER!!! LONG LIVE THE UNDERTAKER!!! That's why he is THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME!!! Gives me the chills!!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chi-Town Rumble 2/20/89 *(27 years ago tonight)
*
Ric Flair(c) vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Ric Flair vs Lex Luger
Great American Bash 
7/10/1988


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NWA-TNA X-Division Championship*

AJ Styles(c) vs Low Ki - _NWA-TNA PPV #5 7/17/02_

Eesh, this was bad. No wonder I could never remember anything about it. Shame.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Edge vs. Shawn Michaels- WWE Royal Rumble 2005


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The New Day vs. Social Outcasts (Axel, Rose, & Slater)
_WWE Main Event 2/19/2016_

The Outcasts did a victory lap around the ring in the middle of the match. :lol

Bo Dallas on commentary: "I don't like a booty in my face! He's wavin it at me!" :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROH 2nd Anniversary Show - Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Dan Maff

Ki and Joe stiffing teh fuck out of one another


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


>


Fucking love that match. :mark: Hardly seems to get mentioned too.

Eddie in '97 was gold.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROH At Our Best 2004 - Steel Cage Match For The ROH World Championship: Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe (w/Mark Briscoe)










FUCKIN BLOOD CLOTS!!!!


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

AMW vs. Triple X (TNA Turning Point 2004)

Never would've watched/thought about this match twice without the hurrican-wowza by Elix.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

An insane sprint. Blink and you're guaranteed to miss something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fastlane 2016)*

Yeah, Lesnar was the star in this as expected. Not as good as the RR triple threat, but still really fun.

Not a fan of that finish though, regardless of who it was that won.


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Hog Wild '96

US Title: Ric Flair (c) vs Eddie Guerrero

Decent, nothing amazing.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Roderick Strong vs. Bobby Fish (ROH 14th Anniversary Show)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Big Show vs. Dean Ambrose- RAW 7/27/15

Love this match so much.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Open The Dream Gate Championship*
Shingo Takagi (c) vs. Jimmy Susumu (_Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2/14/16_)

One of these days Susumu will get his armed worked over for an extended period of time and NOT throw 47 clotheslines afterwards. This, however... was not that day. :no: This went entirely too long.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinya Hashimoto vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW 02/24/94)*

Great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10)*

THIS IS FUCKING WRESTLING :mark: :mark:

I'd be very impressed if i watch something this year that beats this TBH.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I enjoyed it, but Omega vs KUSHIDA was MOTN as far as WK goes. Without realizing, I guess that's my ongoing MOTY? There's Del Rio vs Kalisto too. Eh. Not like any of this matters.

----------

STIGMA & Colin Delaney vs Cheech & Cloudy - _Chikara: Revelation X_

Was worth being excited about after seeing it on paper. Rockin' stuff. 

Chikaratopia is now my favorite thing in the world. Legit been waiting a decade for something this genius to come along.


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle (King of the Ring 2001)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fair match that lead to an awesome moment and reunion afterward.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Global Wrestling Federation: Best Of USWA Part I: 05/03/1992 - World Championship: Terry Funk vs. Jerry Lawler

CRAZY FUNK BRAWLING :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Vendetta)*

kada Absolutely perfect. One of the best matches ever.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Jay Lethal (c) vs Adam Cole vs Kyle O'reily, ROH World Championship _- *ROH 14th Anniversary 2/26/16
*

_Evie vs Haruka Kato _- *STARDOM 2/12/16*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Fenix vs. King Cuerno (Gift of the Gods Ladder Match) (3/2/16)*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Finn Balor vs. Neville* _(NXT 3/2/2016)_

What is up with all these NXT main events starting off slow as dirt? Too many headlocks to and rest holds for my liking across the boards, BUT, luckily halfway through they ramped up the energy after a Balor comeback and it turned out to be a damn enjoyable match. The crowd actually woke up and when the action started flowing and they had some really fun sequences down the stretch. Not as good as their Takeover match last year, but definitely the best NXT outing I've seen this year and better than LU's Ladder match main event this week. **** 1/2*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Bret Hart vs Diesel for the WWE Championship in a No Hold's Bared Match at Survivor Series 1995.*_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match (No Mercy 2001)
Edge vs. Christian


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

lucha underground

king cuerno vs fenix

gift of the gods championship ladder match


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Triple Crown Championship Decision Match*
Zeus vs. Kento Miyahara (_AJPW 2/12/2016_)
http://rutube.ru/video/81d9038127730cbaf224de436bd5879a/

Another strong Triple Crown match this year, although it's kinda depressing to see all the people that WEREN'T in attendance for it. Great control segment from Zeus and excellent selling from the underdog Miyahara, although Zeus's transitions were pretty rough throughout. Unfortunately it developed into the same late match problem I had with Akiyama/Suwama where they just started hitting moves for nearfalls and it got a little repetitive, BUT, still a very enjoyable matchup and the future is hopefully bright for Miyahara. **** 1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Hallowicked, Frightmare vs Vin Gerard, Colin Delaney, Gran Akuma, & Chuck Taylor - _Chikara: Anniversario Zehn_

Lengthy atomicos to see everyone get their shine. Relatively fluid, some nifty moments, etc. About as structurally effective as anticipated. Good ending to a consistent show.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kool Boy (Feb 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose vs Alberto De Rio on RAW.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Drew Galloway v Mike Bennett on Impact Wrestling


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Low Ki vs Amazing Red (ROH Road To The Title)*

Wowza @ That opening sequence


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kazuchika Okada & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Katsuyori Shibata & KUSHIDA (NJPW New Japan Cup 2016 - Day 1)*

Great match. Damn I would love to see a 1-on-1 match between Saku & KUSHIDA. :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Viper vs Jungle Kyona_ - *STARDOM 2.28.16*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BDK (Pinkie Sanchez, Tursas, Sara Del Rey, & Daizee Haze) vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Dasher Hatfield, & Sugar Dunkerton - _Chikara: Aniversario Elf_

Better atomicos than the night before. Hotter, swifter, better pay off. No surprise when it goes from Chikara roster technicos vs rudos to Chikara roster vs BDK, aka what the entire year was built upon. Del Rey rules. I missed her once she left the indies, but seeing it over again, damn. She was an asset. Doesn't matter what gender she was up against; that's what her advantage was. Lots of good stuff from her all the time. Even the Sugar is a total moron angle he was using this weekend had a significant conclusion in this match when he finally took out Haze. Awesome match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH 6th Anniversary Show)*

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

King Cuerno vs Fenix
Lucha Underground 3/2/2016


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Big Show vs Shane McMahon - Last Man Standing - WWF Backlash 2001


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ophidian vs Frightmare - _Chikara: Motive, Means, Opportunity_

Quality first time encounter. Ophidian is a boss; always been one of my favorites. Always fascinating how he's got a gimmick that fits him so perfectly w/the way he has a serpentine-like body control during matches. Dude is literally wrestling like a snake waiting to strike. Chikara 2009 is so damn good. First three shows alone was a significant jump up from previously years as far as top to bottom cards go. Roster was working their asses off & the heat among a lot of bouts was stellar. This has always been an underrated year and I guess that's b/c it didn't have one major large arc the entire season (well, Eye of Tyr, but say compared to what the final would bring heading into 2010, it's never been grouped AS memorable) There were plenty of great programs among the roster from start to finish: FIST vs Colony, Portal vs Colony, Kingston vs Claudio, Incoherence vs Roughnecks, etc.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I decided to go through and watch all the past Royal Rumble matches. 

I just finished 1993.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*TNA Sacrifice 2012*

Bully Ray vs. Austin Aries

Good big man/little man match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs. Kassius Ohno (WWE NXT 04/10/13)*

One of the best NXT matches ever. :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*My fav indy wrestlers at the moment and for the past year to be honest. Dylan Bostic "The Justin Bieber of Professional Wrestling" and Ray Lyn "The Miley Cryus of Professional Wrestling" Then to round out the faction "Da Bangerz" Derek Direction the 90's Nickelodeon kid. They are at many shows I attend in the PA and OH areas and starting to branch out to Canada and have also done stuff with ROH. Bostic is a former OVW World and Tag Champion as well as former IWC Super Indy champion. Great heels. Too bad YouTube does not have alot of their better matches on it. But I recommend checking these guys out and looking them up.*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kensuke Sasaki *~ NJPW January 4th 2000*

***3/4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Vacant Chikara Grand Championship - 12 Large Tournament Finals*

Eddie Kingston vs Mike Quackenbush - _Chikara: High Noon_

Still magical; still amazing. The post match, my god. I can barely contain myself. :mj2 :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt on Raw this week. Too bad it didn't have an ending.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Bret Hart, Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs The Undertaker, Stone Cold & Dude Love in a flag match from Raw 1997. *_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks (PWG DDT 2009)*

Love this match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Lord Steven Regal vs. Keiji Muto (NJPW 11/13/95)*

What a match. Regal's performance was so good.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Samoa Joe vs Sami Zayn, 2/3 Falls Match _- *WWE NXT 3/9/16*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Roderick Strong & PAC vs Kevin Steen & EL Generico (PWG Giant Size Annual 4)*

After Steen hits Pac with a vertical suplex "Looks like gravity remembered him".

:xzibit 

In fact I loved Steen's shtick in this one. Real good match too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*EL Generico vs Shingo Takagi (PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres)*

Great fucking match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Davey Richards vs. Kota Ibushi (EVOLVE 1)*

Hell of a match. Definitely one of the best EVOLVE matches ever. It's totally up there w/ Danielson/Fish, Danielson/Sawa + Strong/Sabre Jr.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs Ricochet (PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island)*

Another fucking excellent match here.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Fenix vs King Cuerno in a Ladder Match for the Gift Of The Gods Championship. 

Awesome match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Batista vs. The Undertaker* ~ Wrestlemania XXIII*

****

Still holds up as a great brawl, and possibly Batista's best match. However, I've never been a fan of his...so who knows. Some might say his best is against Triple H at Vengeance 2005, but it's been so long since I've seen that one. In fact, I saw that match live as I was at Vengeance 2005. 

First time watching this particular match in a long time, but it still stands as one of my WWE favorites. Just a straight forward quick-paced brawl with solid moves & flow. Overall, it's my favorite of the 'Taker-'Tista series ha.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Alexander Otsuka & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH 01/13/01)*

HASH & MISAWA. :mark: Great match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs. Sami Zayn 2 out of 3 falls- NXT 3/9/16

:banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Young Bucks vs El Generico & Human Tornado (PWG Threemendous II)*

Crowd were really on the Bucks' back here lol.










:xzibit


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*WWE Roadblock* - WWE Championship: Triple H (c) vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (PWG Enchantment Under the Sea)*

These two have had some great matches in ROH & WWE, but this is their best one imo. One of the best matches ever for PWG, too.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Sting vs Hogan - Super Brawl VIII


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Bradshaw *~ IYH: Breakdown 1998*

Good brawl between these two, and for what it was, it wasn't necessary to go beyond the seven minutes. Good stuff. It is actually one of my favorite short matches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Bobby Fish (Evolve 4)*

This is a fucking great match worthy of all its praise.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Cage vs Taya - No DQ match from last week's LU


That suplex through the two tables though... Holy shit!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hiroyo Matsumoto, Kellie Skater & Evie (c) vs Io Shirai, Mayu Iwatani & Kairi Hojo, Artist of Stardom Title Match - STARDOM 2.28.16

Amazing match here. Party favors used as weapons is some insanity.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe (Ted Petty Invitational Tournament Final 2004)*

Excellent triple threat here.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Homicide vs. Necro Butcher. ***3/4

One of my all time favourite matches, and one of the best brawls you will ever see. My favourite part is when CI calls for Necro to be buried under a sea of chairs only to call for the fans to stop because now he has to dig him out to finish the match. Classic stuff right here.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-MS Something To Prove)*

:sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show 3/18/89 Boston Garden* _(27 years ago tonight)_

The Brainbusters vs. The Rockers


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax 24)*

AJ came out to a no reaction, and left with the fans chanting his name. What a match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rockers vs. Powers of Pain (MSG 1/15/90)*





 @ShowStopper Not sure if you've seen this, but you have to. 

One of the best WWF tag matches of the decade TBH, if not in the companies' history, could/should have easily opened a PPV instead of being somewhat forgotten on a WWF video tape. 

I have a different source than this that also featured the Rockers promo beforehand, but it's the same match as
it matches the date in this video.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

x4pe6

Two of my favorite ever tag teams here. Another excellent Rockers vs big men match too.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I continue to watch the Royal Rumble matches (which are progressively getting worse and worse). 

Last night I watched 2002.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WWF Royal Rumble 2000 - Jericho v Holly v Chyna


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk (ROH All Star Extravaganza II)*

Without a doubt the best match of their trilogy imo.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

CJ said:


> WWF Royal Rumble 2000 - Jericho v Holly v Chyna


I just watched the 2000 Royal Rumble as well, though from start to finish and for Angle's first loss. The Rumble match might have been one of the best Rumbles ever as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The Young Bucks vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin*
_ROH TV 3/19/16_

This was fucking GOOD. So much fun, red hot crowd, and everything was smooth as butter. By far the best match they've had on TV since the Philly Street Fight. **** 3/4*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Excalibur vs Player Uno - _Chikara: Cibernetico Forever_

I love these guys for different reasons (well Excalibur for different reasons, that is) but this was nothing close to good, let alone average. Still the best match of the undercard so far. Yikes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs Owen Hart (WWF WrestleMania 10)*

22 years ago this week and it's still a fucking great, great match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (WWE WrestleMania 30)*

Probably my favorite WWE match ever. It's perfect.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Saraya Knight (c) vs Cheerleader Melissa - Shimmer Title - Shimmer Volume 52


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*The Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (WWF WrestleMania 7)*

The first real "WrestleMania classic" imo. Love it.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker *~ Wrestlemania XXVI*

****1/2

Still a great match! I haven't watched their XXV match in awhile, but at one point I did prefer this XXVI match over that one. I'll have to re-watch the former.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheech & Cloudy vs The Olsen Twins - _Chikara: From Zero to Hero (and Castagnoli)_

Great stuff.

These two teams always do work when they meet. Not quite the perfect match they had in 2007, but along that fine line nonetheless. This one night tag tournament looks to be a-ok w/me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_ Crown And Court vs. The Wrecking Crew, Challenge Of The Immortals Finals _ - *CHIKARA Top Banana 12/5/15*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Cutler Brothers vs The Young Bucks vs El Generico & Paul London (GUERRILLA WARFARE) (PWG Seven) *

As fucking insane as ever.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Aztec Warfare II, Lucha Underground Championship. _- *Lucha Underground 3/23/16*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sami Callihan vs. Mark Haskins (_SWE Supremacy 2016_)

(Y)

Mark Haskins quietly going about his business and having a GREAT year.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Just finished with the 2013 Royal Rumble. I've watched them all now (2014-2016 I've watched numerous times). 2007 was when the fans started being jackasses. But 2012 and 2013 had the poorest pool of talent and were extremely boring.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rockers vs The Orient Express (WWF Royal Rumble 1991)*

:BAM

Still one of the best tag matches out there and it happened 25 years ago.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

KANA & Syuri Vs Konami & Makoto (REINA 9/4/15)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Madison Eagles vs Kana - Shimmer Volume 55


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Bret Hart vs Owen Hart-WM 10*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*
Glad to give CHIKARA 9.99 for this historic and amazing bout. I would love if they ended up facing eachother again this Saturday on SHIMMER 80. Fantastic WORLD TITLE match.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nakamura vs. Zayn*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Booker T vs Jeff Jarret for the World Heavyweight Championship. 
Bash at the Beach 2000


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Candice Lerae vs Cheerleader Melissa_ - *SHIMMER 80*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader *~ NOAH (December 23rd 2000)*

Always been one of my favorite NOAH matches. Just a straight forward stiff, very stiff brawl between two of the all-time greats. Wicked power by Vader as always! Moonsault from the second rope too!

***3/4


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Shane McMahon vs Undertaker - Wrestlemania 32


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*NXT Takeover: Dallas; NXT Championship*
Finn Balor (c) vs. Samoa Joe

Joe bleeding made this match so much better than it would've been.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio* ~ Smackdown (March 18th 2004)*

This match is a forgotten about gem, just great. Don't make matches like this anymore...

****1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

I literally couldn't believe how fucking good this was(and the other matches on this channel) with about 8x10 feet of space to be wrestling on.

Using the window frame for highspots :sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Undertaker vs Shane McMahon


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs. Jeff Jarrett (TNA Genesis 2009)*

Better than I expected it to be. Awesome match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kevin Nash vs Creative Control

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bobby Fish vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Supercard of Honor X)*

Awesome match. Great way to open the show.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Piper vs Bret Hart 4/5/1992


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Shinsuke Nakamura & Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger & Baron Corbin (NXT Charlotte, 4/7/2016)

Highly entertaining tag match last night. One of the most enjoyable matches I've watched live.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Sami Zayn (NXT Dallas)*

:BAM

Still crazy to think the last Nakamura match I watched was with Styles at WK, now they are both in WWE just 3 months later.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Felt like rewatching this:

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi (Wrestle Kingdom 9)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Shawn Michaels vs Razor Ramon (WrestleMania X)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Undertaker vs Festus. This match ROCKS.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Baron Corbin & Rhyno vs Jason Jordan & Chad Gable - NXT TakeOver Respect*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cheerleader Melissa (c) vs Hiroyo Matsumoto - Shimmer Title - Shimmer Vol. 59


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

R.I.P. Blackjack.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio @ Halloween Havoc*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*El Generico vs Kota Ibushi (ROH Return Engagement)*

Fucking loved this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*WWE RAW 4/11/16*
AJ Styles vs. Sami Zayn

Really good tv match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH Global Wars '16 Night One*
AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Roderick Strong, Hanson, Rowe, Jay & Mark Briscoe

Solid match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chad Gable & Jason Jordan vs Johnny Gargano & Tomasso Ciampa (NXT 10.28.2015)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*ROH Global Wars '16 Night Two*
AJ Styles, Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero & Trent Baretta 

Great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*'Ravishing Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior (Summerslam 1989)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*GHC Heavyweight Championship*

Mitsuharu Misawa(c) vs Kenta Kobashi - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: 3/1/03_

I did it again. I watched his farewell match & had to check this out again. Kobashi w/one of the greatest emotional pulls of any wrestler out there. Gets me every time. KO-BA-SHI.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG 1.21 Gigawatts; Intergender Street Fight*
Chris Hero & Candice LeRae vs. Human Tornado & LuFisto

I miss Tornado.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. Hakushi @ WWE IYH 1


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG Against the Grain; PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Matt & Nick Jackson (c) vs. Chuck Taylor & Kenny Omega


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cody Rhodes vs Randy Orton - Raw 9/2/13


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Champions Carnival 1993 Finals*

Stan Hansen vs Mitsuharu Misawa - _AJPW: 4/21/93_

Perfection. Imagine the snugness of this match as an anaconda squeezing you tighter and tighter. That's about the gap of separation given between both here. Especially Hansen though. Tough motherfecker per the glorious norm. Misawa barely attempts to get in the ring and Hansen is already stomping on his head. I'm going nuts. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '09 Night One*
El Generico vs. Alex Shelley

Eh, it was alright.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '09 Night Two*
Kenny Omega vs. Scott Lost

Thank goodness the top rope Croyt's Wrath was just a tease because I would've lost my shit. Hell of a match.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*NJPW Invasion Attack 2016*

Katsuyori Shibata vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio (WWE SmackDown 02/10/05)*

Excellent match. IMO even better than their SummerSlam match.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The British Bulldogs vs The Dream Team (Greg Valentine and Brutus Beefcake)
Wrestlemania 2 4/6/1986


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

WWE Champion John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan at SummerSlam (2013).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels (WrestleMania 25)*

Still one of the GOAT's. I miss _this_ Undertaker.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles '09 Night Two; Vacant PWG World Championship*
Kenny Omega vs. Roderick Strong


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - NOAH Navigation For The Victory 2001


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana Garrett vs Taya Valkyrie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*PWG Titannica; PWG World Championship*
Davey Richards (c) vs. Roderick Strong


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nick Bockwinkel vs. Curt Hennig (AWA 11/15/86)*

Probably my favorite match of the 80's. Absolutely love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Kane *~ Wrestlemania XIV*

***1/2

Overall, I've always felt this was their best match out of all the ones they'd eventually have. Nothing terribly special here, just a straight forward brawl between two biggies. A continuation of what 'Taker always dealt with, which was being put with guys bigger than he was, whether it be by height or weight. Naturally in an attraction sense, yeah it is typically ideal to wanna see two of the biggest ones go at it. However, in times where 'Taker faced opponents smaller than he, it yielded good results; cause 'Taker was always dynamic & better than the way his size typecast him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (FCW TV #155)*

Outstanding match. BY FAR the best one these 2 have had against each other.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Decided to put on a random episode of Superstars while working out.

*Dolph Ziggler vs. Tyler Breeze - Superstars (4/15/16)*

So Ziggler kicked out of Breeze's finisher and Breeze got his foot on the rope following a Zig Zag, then Dolph wins with a Superkick. It sure did seem like a bit much for a random match on a random Superstars episode.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Starrcade 1996)*

Considering it's LIGER vs. REY REY, it's a bit disappointing, but it's still VERY good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw - 4/23/07 London
*
John Cena (c) vs. Shawn Michaels

9 years ago tonight.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw this when it aired:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Rey Mysterio vs. Finlay (WWE SmackDown 11/09/07)*

Such an underrated match. One of the best TV matches ever IMO.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood vs. Jimmy Snuka & Ray Stevens (Toronto 06/29/80)*

Steamer with that tash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs Sycho Sid (WWF Survivor Series 1996)*

Sid was over, man. 

Really good match still. Sid was fist-bumping the crowd after he dumped HBK on the guardrail lol. 

The crowd wanted Sid to win. Booing HBK and cheering for Sid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Shane McMahon vs. Kurt Angle @ WWE King of the Ring '01.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk
Probably from around 1992-1993. It's on a Best of USWA Vol 1 video on the network. AWESOME match!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF In Your House: Good Friends, Better Enemies 4/28/96* (20 years ago tonight)

Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Diesel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lawler vs. Bill Dundee (CWA 12/30/85)*

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sabu vs Cactus Jack - ECW Hostile City Showdown 1994


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cactus Jack v HHH - Royal Rumble 2000


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

elimination chamber 2014


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Unforgiven 2002)* Excellent and still underrated IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Undertaker and Stone Cold vs Kane and Mankind
Fully Loaded 7/25/1998


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I may just go on an All Japan '90's binge. Can't really go wrong with that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shane Douglas (c) vs Sabu - ECW World Title - ECW Heatwave 1994


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (ROH Glory By Honor V)*

It just doesn't get any better than this. My favorite match ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

They turned Bam Bam babyface and gave him Heat Miser gimmick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enzo and Cass vs The Vaudevillains at Payback. Hope to see a rematch whenever it's possible.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. Kurt Angle at _WrestleMania XX_

I've been underrating Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle from WrestleMania XX for a long time. I watched it for the first time in probably 7-8 years. That match is amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Triple-Threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit at _WrestleMania XX_

Another classic. Never get bored of this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 5)*

Tremendous grappling & stiff, vicious looking strikes. Love it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Naito Tetsuya vs. Ishii Tomohiro (Wrestling Dontaku)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

PROGRESS World Title Match

Will Ospreay VS Marty Scurrll
Wrestlecon 4/2/16

Absolutely great display of talent here. A wonderful introductory match to lure someone into European wrestlers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Roman Reigns vs AJ Styles (WWE Payback)*

Despite the stoppages, I really enjoyed this.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Eddie Edwards vs. Nigel McGuinness (2CW 11th Hour)*

Great match. I believe that Nigel hadn't wrestled for over a year before this, but he sure looked like he hadn't missed a beat in here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw - 7/21/03
*
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

John Cena vs CM Punk - Night of Champions 2012 

Still an awesome affair between them, and another one for their collection of great matches they had together. I don't think Cena will ever have another guy who had this level of chemistry with him.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

still one of the best hardcore matches i have seen wwe wise.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

reigns vs styles - payback 2016 (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

The Rock vs Mankind vs Ken Shamrock - 3 way (blue bars) cage match. Breakdown 98.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Woke up 15 minutes ago & flipped on my High Spots Streaming Network;


Flash Morgan Webster VS Pete Dunn
*Revolution Pro* Cruiserweight Championship

Pete Dunn retains with a surprise "Drop Dead". Good match to start the day.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk *~ NWA Great American Bash 1989*

****1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this really "helped" his career. :eyeroll


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

* WrestleWar 1989 - 5/7/89 (27 years ago tonight)
*
Ricky Steamboat (c) vs. Ric Flair


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

John Cena v. Bobby Lashley, Great American Bash 2007

Really really really good, holds up exceptionally. No forget "holds up", I've never thought this was as good as I do now. Cena was unreal in it, shifting from Surprise Underdog Ace to I'm The Champ Bitch Ace to Oh No I'm in REAL Trouble Ace seamlessly. 





And:






Have to watch this a few times every couple years because of how astoundingly bad it is. Not sure it even counts as wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Randy Savage vs Ted DiBiase 
Wrestlemania 4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruiser Brody vs Abdullah the Butcher (with Gary Hart)
WCCW 8/8/1986


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 04/15/01)*

One of my favorite NOAH matches. Love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Roman Reigns and the USOs vs Gallows, Anderson and Chris Jericho...LIVE in Raleigh about 2 hours ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kenta Kobashi vs. Yoshinari Ogawa (NOAH 11/01/03)*

Such a great match. Perhaps the most underrated one of Kobashi's title reign.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Smackdown 4/6/00
*
Taka Michinoku vs. Dean Malenko


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eddie Guerrero (c) vs Dean Malenko - ECW TV Title - ECW Hostile City Showdown 1995


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Smackdown 4/20/2000
*
Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KENTA vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 06/27/04)*

KENTA's best match in NOAH.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins
Hell in a Cell 2014


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Kushida vs Kyle O'Reilly BOSJ Night 1, holy fuck that match was awesome.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Lass Licker


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Pitbulls vs The Eliminators - ECW November To Remember 1995


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Davey Richards *W* VS Kenny Omega (c)
*PWG* "As the Worm Turns" 2010

Richards is a bull. One of his best matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Tensan v. Sisaki


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Rey Mysterio, Dragon Azteca Jr, and Prince Puma (c) vs Johnny Mundo, PJ Black, and Jack Evans, Lucha Underground Trios Championship_- *Lucha Underground 5/25/16*


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The USOs vs The Hart Dynasty
Money in the Bank 7/18/2010


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

CM Punk vs John Cena
Money in the Bank 2011


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All four...


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Trevor Lee* vs *Chris Hero* EVOLVE 45 (Rematch from EVOLVE 43)

I always try to leave a brief comment on the matches I post here. This time is a little different. After watching this I'm compelled to mention first and foremost I'm not one for "fat shaming". My boys and I love everything Matt Winchester "Beer City Bruiser" does and I personally (my boys are 10 & 12 so not so much for them) hold Kevin Owens in high regard. That said, if you jump to the 8:00 mark and watch these two from that point on....it's VERY good work to say the least. Hero moves well for a man his size but, especially now, he's gotta start doing SOME cardio work. As he ages (and looks to have ultimately gained weight since this match) his body continually looks more and more sloppy. His weight gain is the "bad" kind if that makes any sense. Some guys like Owens can get away with gaining another 10lbs of fat, others just can't, and Hero falls into the latter. He's still great but I can only imagine how much better he could be in healthier shape.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_KUSHIDA vs Ryusuke Taguchi_ - *NJPW Best of Super Jr XXIII, Day 5 - 5.29.16*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Saturday Night Main Event 2007: John Cena vs. The Great Khali: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25l4g_wwe-snme07-john-cena-vs-the-great-k_sport

Suggested by WWE: I'm shocked that John Cena was beat clean by The Great Khali. Not a good match but I did enjoy Khali destroying Cena before Brock Lesnar did in Summerslam 2014.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Cage* vs *Matanza* - *Lucha Underground*

What the hell did I just see... Cage is by leaps and bounds the best big man wrestler out there, it's just completely outrageous to see the things a man his size is able to do.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Really solid 10 minute match. Corbin didn't do much for me in NXT, but I think he's really standing out on the main roster. I dig it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Akiyama(c) v Ogawa for the GHC Heavyweight Championship

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x94ask_noah-jun-akiyama-vs-yoshinari-ogawa_sport

What the fuck were they thinking? Basically the equivalent of X-Pac winning the World title in 2000 in 4 minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Over The Edge 1999 - Stone Cold Steve Austin (c) vs. The Undertaker


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns (WWE Extreme Rules)*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki's last match...(to date)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I miss Texas Bullrope matches!!

I just watched The Midnight Rockers vs The Nasty Boys
AWA Superstars 3/13/1988


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is an excellent, very underrated match with Dean & Seth tag teaming together. Seth is on FIRE during this, flying all over the place :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hell of a match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The Wild Samoans vs Jimmy Valiant and Rufus R Jones (the first match on the card)
A Hot Night in Bayamon 9/10/1988


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Don Muraco vs Dino Bravo
Summerslam 8/28/1988


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada -* AJPW (June 7th 1996)

*This match has an obvious methodical "top this" element between the two tag team partners/friends, the 'Holy Demon Army'. A forgotten gem from the Triple Crown reign of Taue in this era of All Japan.

****


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*United States Championship*
Kalisto (c) vs. Ryback - **** 1/2*
_WWE Payback Kickoff_

Likely gets forgotten about because it was on the pre show, but this is one hell of a match. Love the chemistry between the two.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show 6/10/89 (27 years ago tonight)
*
*Nassau Coliseum, Long Island, NY
*
The Rockers vs. The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Ring of Honor: Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk I 6/12/04
*
12 years ago today. :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins - WWE World Heavyweight Title - WWE Royal Rumble 2015


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A match-up of GOAT teams. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night RAW 4/12/04
*
8 Man Tag

HHH/Orton/Batista/Flair vs. Benoit/Foley/HBK/Benjamin

Holy fuck, what a match. Highly recommended. This is how 8 man tags are done. Crowd was ape-shit, too. Even in 2004, the Chicago crowd was into it.

Thanks to WWE Network or I would've never seen this one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wrestlemania 27 - WWE Championship: The Miz (c) vs. John Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

6/15/16



















This match was one hour of awesomeness


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WCW Monday Night Nitro March 23rd, 1998 - WCW World Heavyweight Championship: Sting vs. Diamond Dallas Page

7 minutes of pure heaven.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> 7 minutes of pure heaven.


Sounds like a night with the girl in your sig. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Styles/Okada @ Dominion. Incredible match.. 5 stars in my book.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

THE SHIV said:


>


I like your taste, my friend. AJPW used to be an absolute MACHINE pumping out all-time classic matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

That was brutal. More like a legitimate beat down than a wrestling match. The quality is beyond shit, but What Culture brought me there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rick Rude (c) vs Ricky Steamboat - 30 Min Iron Man Match - WCW U.S. Title - WCW Beach Blast 1992


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I could watch Kobashi matches all day and just mark out the entire time.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Styles/Nakamura


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Matt Riddle* (_EVOLVE 59_)

Pretty cool grappling matchup here. Riddle is WAY too talented and he's making the UFC --> pro wrestling transition look entirely too easy for WWE not to wanna snatch him up asap. He's got tons of charisma too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I always found Taue to be underrated. It was easy to be overshadowed by the big three.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I keep promising myself to re-watch as much All Japan from the 90's as I can. It was an amazing era. :mark:


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yujiro Takahashi (NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling 2014)*

An epic carryjob by Ishii. Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF King of the Ring 1996 (6/23/96) 20 years ago tonight
*
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. The British Bulldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

From EVOLVE 62 earlier this month. Not bad.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

GOAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Smackdown 1/1/04 
*
Tajiri (c) vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Tony Garea vs Johnny Rodz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Cesaro vs Sami Zayn - NXT ArRival


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH: Violent Tendencies 2009 6/26/09 (7 years ago tonight)
*
Cage Match

Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Alberto Del Rio vs. Cesaro (WWE SmackDown 06/23/16)*

A damn good match; one of the best TV matches of the year, definitely. ADR has been having a sneaky good year in ring work wise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Five years between the bouts (1985 and 1990, respectively). Man, Jake was a license to print money back then. If only he could have quieted those demons a bit longer...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. John Cena* ~ Smackdown (June 24th 2004)

*Always been one of my favorite TV matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Nakamura vs. Owens (Honolulu, Hawaii)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Money in the Bank Qualifier*
AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens - **** 1/2*
_RAW 5/23/2016_

Good match that I didn't remember much from when it aired. Great countout spot, but it's still odd to see Owens beat him clean.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*CMLL Grand Prix 2016*

*Team Mexico* (_Ultimo Guerrero, Volador, Rush, La Mascara, Rey Escorpion, Diamante Azul, Shocker, & Maximo_) vs. *Rest of the World* (_Michael Elgin, KUSHIDA, Tama Tonga, Tonga Loa, Sam Adonis, Johnny Idol, Okomura, & Marco Corleone_)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Arkham258 said:


>


God damn, this was great! Also the last match I watched.  Felt like a HUGE coming out party for Azteca and I love the more aggressive and edgier side of Puma. Will definitely go down as one of the gems of seasons 2. (Y)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean Ambrose vs The Miz on this week's Smackdown. Great match and Dean was selling the work Miz did on his knee superbly (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had never seen this, but I'm a masochist.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WCW Monday Night Nitro July 7th, 1998 - WCW World Heavyweight Championship: "Hollywood" Hogan vs. Goldberg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

John Bradshaw Layfield vs. The Blue Meanie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*No Mercy (2001)*

Stone Cold Steve Austin (c) vs. Kurt Angle vs. Rob Van Dam
_Triple Threat for the WWF Championship_
​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee - PWG Title - PWG From Out of Nowhere


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


>


Never saw this. I'm sure they had a match on Raw in 2001 too.

Those timelines.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Final Deletion.

:done :heston

Genius. Surreal. Amazing. 

All sorts of LSD mind bending shit going on here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> Final Deletion.
> 
> :done :heston
> 
> ...


I finally watched it this morning and I agree: It was absolutely amazing. I haven't had so much fun watching wrestling in a long time, if ever. It was so awesome in its sheer wackiness. :banderas


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

:lmao

So bad that it's good. Wanted even more from the ending though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Cage vs Matanza Cueto
Lucha Underground


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*ROH One Year Anniversary Show*
#1 Contendership for the ROH Championship
_Paul London vs. Low Ki vs. AJ Styles_


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yup, watched the Final Deletion. 

IT'S A DILAPIDATED BOAT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

plus people should watch this:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr Wrestling II vs Mr Saito in a Judo Jacket Match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

AAW: Killers Among Us 2016

*AAW Heritage championship*
AR Fox*(c)* vs. Aerostar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Go Shiozaki vs. Juice Robinson* (_NJPW Lion's Gate Project 2_) **** 1/2*

JUICE is the man and now the king of Lion's Gate just two shows in. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*CMLL World Welterweight Title:* Mephisto (c) vs. Mistico (_CMLL Arena Puebla 7/11_)

Extremely disappointing match wrestled at half speed with a god awful ref to boot. The chemistry just wasn't there, but at least it's a successful defense for Mephisto (who's hopefully just keeping the belt warm for Caristico). Definitely one of the weakest CMLL title matches this year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Lance Anoa'i and Jacob Fatu vs Stevie Shields and Bo Nekoda
WCWC4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Chris Jericho & Test vs. Scott Steiner & Stacy Keibler 
RAW 527
JUNE 30, 2003


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Felt like watching a Brody match or two since tomorrow is the anniversary of his death in Puerto Rico






Stan Hansen and Bruiser Brody vs Harley Race and Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Monday Night Raw 7/22/21*

The Rock (c) vs. Eddie Guerrero​


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 26 - Night 1)*

What a way to kick off G1! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM Punk (c) vs The Rock - WWE Title - WWE Royal Rumble 2013


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM Punk (c) vs Daniel Bryan - NO DQ - WWE Title - WWE Money In The Bank 2012


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Sami Zayn vs. Samoa Joe - NXT Championship No. 1 Contender's Match: WWE NXT, February 17, 2016

https://giant.gfycat.com/ZanyQuarrelsomeJanenschia.webm​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tajiri vs. Damian Slater (Crusierweight Classic)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF: In Your House: International Incident: 7/21/96  (20 years ago last night)*

Shawn Michaels, Psycho Sid, Ahmed Johnson vs. Vader, Owen Hart, British Bulldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Randy Orton vs Hulk Hogan (Summerslam 2006)


Forgot who won this match before going back and watching and was sorta irritated that Orton didn't win against a saggy looking Hogan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker - WWF on MSG Network (31.01.1992)

This is a very rare match between Bret Hart and Undertaker back in 1992. I did enjoy the match and the controversial ending to the match. It's a bit over-the-top but it works and this shown that Undertaker can wrestle at the time and not just a gimmick.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bad Luck Fale vs. Naomichi Marufuji (NJPW G1 Climax 26 - Day 3)*

A really fun David vs. Goliath match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jeff Hardy (c) vs CM Punk - TLC - World Title - WWE Summerslam 2009


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Dean Malenko vs Ultimo Dragon
Starrcade 1996


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor quality, but I'd never seen it, so it's all good.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Eric Bitchoff vs Larry Zbyszko
Starrcade 1997

I never get tired of seeing Bitchoff get his ass kicked.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol at Lanny holding a victory over Hogan.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn (WWE Battleground 2016)*

:banderas

Yeah, this was genuinely fucking GREAT. Fuck.

It just built and built and built. Zayn with a fantastic performance here too, match had everything.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio *~ SummerSlam 2002*

***3/4

Great match of course. Been a long time since I've watched it...reminds me of about 12/13 years ago when I got SummerSlam 2002 on VHS from the Library when I was first getting into wrestling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Dean Ambrose vs The Miz (7/4/16 Raw) Champion vs Champion match, just catching it for the first time, and it's actually a damn good match between two Ohio boys who find themselves in prominent positions in the WWE.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle vs. The Rock *~ Vengeance 2002*

****1/4 - ****1/2

I used to rate this a full *****, but yeah it's not. It's a great match, good pacing as it doesn't drag one bit, but one thing like the ref bump was totally dumb. Why? Well I thought Triple Threats were supposed to be No DQ anyhow...so why do a ref bump as means of "distraction"? Anyways, one of my favorite matches from that period & one of the best Triple Threats in history.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker *~ Smackdown (September 4th 2003)*

****1/4 - ****1/2

Forgotten about television gem man. I myself have only seen this like once before many years ago....cool to see it again. Great match & it's unfortunate it ends the way it does, but from a storyline perspective it made sense.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

KingCannabis said:


> Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker *~ Smackdown (September 4th 2003)*
> 
> ****1/4 - ****1/2
> 
> Forgotten about television gem man. I myself have only seen this like once before many years ago....cool to see it again. Great match & it's unfortunate it ends the way it does, but from a storyline perspective it made sense.


:mark: Fucking adore this match. Even before the Lesnar interference, which like you say, made sense within the storyline at the time, the match was already great. It would have been the perfect cap off with a clean finish, but it didn't really hamper the match. One of my favorites.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF SummerSlam 1997: WWF World Championship East Rutherford, NJ August 3, 1997 (19 years ago tonight)
*

*The Undertaker (c) vs. Bret Hart 
*
I was at this one. The finish was electric and the crowd ate it up in terms of a loud reaction. Shocked everyone in the crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF SummerSlam 1991: 8/26/91 MSG, New York City
*
The British Bulldog, Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat & The Texas Tornado vs. Power And Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord (w/Slick) 

Fun match that is definitely worth a watch, IMO. Fast paced 6 man tags are always fun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kenny Omega vs. Shibata Katsuyori (G1 CLIMAX 26 DAY 12)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*NWA Clash of the Champions VIII: 9/12/89 Columbia, SC
*
Ric Flair & Sting vs. Dick Slater & The Great Muta


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

RPW Epic Encounter
Matt Sydal & Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre Jr. & Marty Scurll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rush v. LA Park (CMLL 7/16/16)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlNv6BcFuTY

I'm only half way through this and I had to come in here and say *HOLY SHIT*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Wargames 7-23-1989
Road Warriors, Midnight Express and Dr Death Steve Williams vs The Freebirds and The Samoan Swat Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TNA making Lashley into an all-out world beater.








Yeah1993 said:


> Rush v. LA Park (CMLL 7/16/16)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlNv6BcFuTY
> 
> I'm only half way through this and I had to come in here and say *HOLY SHIT*


They had a rematch in Monterrey too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcn5s4xN0eg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ciampa vs Gargano


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW SuperBrawl II 2/29/92*

Larry Zybysko & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Arn & Sid teaming, but no one used a scissors hold. :bryanlol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar *~ Smackdown (August 28th 2003)*

***1/2 - ***3/4

Very good TV triple threat I think...always been a lower ranking favorite of mine. I watched the matches in reverse order haha...this match was to determine who would face Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship...well my last post in this thread was regarding that title match against Angle haha. 2002 into 2004 was definitely a Golden Age for Smackdown (there was some good stuff in 2000/2001 too, but not _as_ good), and it fizzled out from there...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Will Osprey vs AJ Styles - RPW High Stakes 2015


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker vs. Mankind - Hell in a Cell [King Of The Ring 1998]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 CLIMAX 26 B Block Day 18)*

Great match!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Prince Puma vs Rey Mysterio Jr
Ultima Lucha Dos: Part 3
Lucha Underground


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kazuchika Okada *~ November 15th 2015

***1/2 at most

*Considering how much I like Tenryu, I'm surprised it's taken me this long to watch his retirement match ha. Good match overall for what it was & Tenryu's age, etc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*PROGRESS Wrestling Chapter 27: The Lost Art of Suffering*
TLC match - London Riots vs. Sumerian Death Squad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Test *~ SummerSlam 2002

***1/4ish
*
Even this was a good match actually. Up & down, I think SummerSlam 2002 is probably the best PPV card 'E ever put together. There wasn't one single bad match, the worst would probably be Flair/Jericho, and even that wasn't_ bad_. As I mentioned in a previous post regarding Angle/Mysterio from this show...this PPV has much nostalgia for me of times I was first discovering wrestling & would get SummerSlam 2002 on VHS at the Library multiple times haha.

Funny, the storyline behind this match wouldn't be allowed at all nowadays ha. The 'UnAmericans' would be considered "terrorists" haha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*AAW United We Stand*
_Marty Scurll vs. Fénix_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Clash of the Champions: 1/21/92
*
Flyin' Brian & Marcus Alexander Bagwell vs. Terrance Taylor & Tracy Smothers 

This is the exact reason, and only reason, I have the WWE Network. Having a blast just randomly going through early 90's WCW PPVs/COTCs. So much fun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. Eddie Guerrero *~ Smackdown (November 7th 2002)

*Good short match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I had never seen this before. Dibiase looked so glorious wearing the WWE title. :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Slamboree 1995
*
Meng vs. Road Warrior Hawk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH Tag Team Titles:* War Machine (c) vs. The Briscoes (_ROH Global Wars 2016_) **** 1/2*

I probably shouldn't have liked this as much as I did because there was virtually NO structure whatsoever, but this was wild fun. Again, I probably shouldn't have been ok with Hanson kicking out of the Jay Driller... but for some reason I was. Maybe it was because of his size or the sheer shock of it happening and the crowd reaction. Idk, but this got really good in the last few minutes. A bright spot on a rather poor PPV offering.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Faarooq *~ King of the Ring 1997

*...One of the oddest & dumbest finishes I've ever seen to a match.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2015*
*Open The Brave Gate Title Three Way Elimination Match*
_Akira Tozawa (c) vs. Kotoka vs. Naoki Tanizaki_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WCW Starrcade 1998 - :nash vs goldberg


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tetsuya Naito vs. ACH* (_ROH War of the Worlds NYC_) **** 1/2*

Really good match. They actually had some nice chemistry together which isn't easy to find with these inter-promotional matches. Always enjoy the underrated ACH.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Shawn Michaels vs Vader 
Summerslam 1996


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Undertaker & Bret Hart vs Owen Hart & British Bulldog (Kuwait 05/12/1996)

Unreleased match up until now, so cool to see.

Oh and;


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Samoa Joe (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura - NXT Title - WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn II


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never looked better. :bryanlol


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

The Brian Kendrick vs. Tony Nese - WWE CWC Round 2, Night 2 :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AJ Styles vs John Cena - WWE Summerslam 2016


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW World War 3: 1995
*
DDP vs. Johnny B. Badd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Edge vs Mick Foley - Hardcore Match - WWE WrestleMania 22


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs. Vader *~ SummerSlam 1996*

***3/4 - ****

I've always hated that they restarted the match twice. Very unnecessary to include that, as it was a perfectly good match before that. No reason why they couldn't have kept up with what they were doing the first half the match. Good performance from Vader per usual. Still a good match & seemingly forgotten about, one of my lesser favorites.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

_*Brock Lesnar vs. Eddie Guerrero.* (WWE: No Way Out 2004.)_


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Summerslam 95: HBK vs Razor Ramon


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh I miss those days...Good short match with cameo appearances by Big Show & Undertaker.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Goldberg *~ Unforgiven 2003*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE: SummerSlam 2002  August 25, 2002*

Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels

14 years ago tonight, and I was there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Volador Jr. vs. Barreta* (_NJPW BOTSJ 2016 Day 2_) **** 1/4*

Volador doing Volador things in front of a new crowd. It's fun.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

King of the Ring 1999 - WWE Championship: The Undertaker (c) vs. The Rock


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
Backlash 4/25/1999


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Cody Rhodes vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 66)*

Really liked this. Great indy debut for Cody.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs Shinsuke Nakamura - IWGP Heavyweight Championship - 01/04/2006*






If they pulled the shackles off Lesnar, imagine this now 

Brock's 'designer' beard tho


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The Wild Samoans vs Mr Fuji and Tiger Chung Lee


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. William Regal *~ Royal Rumble 2002*

Good short match. Regal has always been pretty underrated.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Evolve 67: Tony Nese vs. Peter Kaasa


----------



## KingOfTheRing96 (Aug 19, 2016)

RKO361 said:


> Evolve 67: Tony Nese vs. Peter Kaasa


Who is the lady wit the dark hair? :surprise:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (03/02/08)*

:mark: When I saw it on twitter that this had finally been uploaded to this streaming service, it took me about a second to subscribe to it & watch the match right away. And I definitely wasn't disappointed - what an amazing match. Outstanding performance by the GOAT.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Undertaker and Ahmed Johnson vs Faarooq and Kama Mustafa - Raw June 16, 1997.

People claim that Stone Cold Steve Austin was sort of the first man to pin Undertaker cleanly. Well, this match Undertaker lost sort of clean and it's interesting on how he was dominated with little to no offense. I would how the match between him and Ahmed Johnson would've been at the Canadian Stampede. The program between Taker and the Nation of Domination was pretty intriguing at the time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Lex Luger vs. Lord Steven Regal *~ WCW Saturday Night (August 31st 1996)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker vs. Festus - Smackdown

Amazing match between two big guys and Festus had some great offense on the Undertaker. That's what I love about Taker matches. Yes, he won but he makes his opponent look great. He made Festus look REALLY good in losing.

Very good TV match... ***


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Stardom: Appeal the Heat 2015
*Wonder of Stardom championship*: Io Shirai (c) vs. Dark Angel AKA Sarah Stock


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Festus *~ Smackdown (April 11th 2008)*

Good short match actually. I like the way Festus sells and moves...reminds me kinda of Vader & Stan Hansen....not as good of course, but yeah.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship:* KUSHIDA (c) vs. Will Ospreay (_NJPW Dominion 2016_) *****

Ospreay just does less and less for me every time I see him these days.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Lita vs Mickie James - SS 06. Her retirement match.

God i hate how that ended though, she deserved better!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*PROGRESS Chapter 35: Writing Nirvana On Other ...*
Will Ospreay vs. Shane Strickland

Such an entertaining match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RKO361 said:


> *PROGRESS Chapter 35: Writing Nirvana On Other ...*
> Will Ospreay vs. Shane Strickland
> 
> Such an entertaining match.


If you liked that one, you'll probably love their match from wXw 16 Carat Gold this year.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Razor/HBK Wrestlemania X


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Lou Thesz vs Ray Gunkle
2 out of 3 falls
5/30/1951
Hidden Gems on WWE Network


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa - PWG Don't Sweat the Technique


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma - Lucha Underground Season 1 Episode 1


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Adam Cole v. Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Final Battle 2015


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Styles vs. Ambrose at Backlash. Was at work when it happened live, so didn't get the full feel of it. Very good, felt like it could have hit another gear if given 5 or so more minutes.


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs Toshiaki Kawada (03.06.1994)

I have just witnessed greatness.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - Wrestlemania X


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Trevor Lee vs. Joshua Cutshall (CWF Mid-Atlantic Almost Famous)*

Trevor's title reign in CWF is one of the best things in wrestling this year. Great match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*CMLL World Tag Team Championship:* ***** Casas & Shocker (c) vs. Volador Jr. & Mistico (_CMLL Arena Puebla 9//19/2016_)

Meh, pretty sloppy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Mind Games: 9/22/96 20 years ago last night
*
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Mankind

One of the greatest matches ever.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Backlash 2004:* Randy Orton vs. Mick Foley - No Holds Barred for the Intercontinental Championship.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle *~ Unforgiven 2001*

****1/4 - ****1/2

I forgot how great this match is. Most of the time I really dislike when they do a bunch of brawling outside the ring, but Austin & Angle managed to do it in a very good way. Now I wanna go re-watch their SummerSlam match from before this. The rematch for Unforgiven which took place on Raw a couple weeks after this is another great one too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Decided to watch the Jericho vs. Michaels matches from Judgement Day '08, The Great American Bash '08, Unforgiven '08 and No Mercy '08. Not a bad match among them. This is easily one of my favorite feuds of all time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mad Max said:


> Decided to watch the Jericho vs. Michaels matches from Judgement Day '08, The Great American Bash '08, Unforgiven '08 and No Mercy '08. Not a bad match among them. This is easily one of my favorite feuds of all time.


Their Judgment Day match is SO underrated. Such great storytelling. A forgotten gem for sure.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Raw is War - 2 April 2001:* Kane vs. Val Venis for the Hardcore Championship.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kenny Omega vs Yoshi Hashi


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show: 9/29/88 (28 years ago tonight) Madison Square Garden
*
*The Rockers vs. Los Conquistadors
*
Shawn playing the face in peril role for a good chunk of this match. Always a joy to watch..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG Title - PWG Don't Sweat the Technique


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cedric Alexander vs Michael Elgin - AAW Cero Miedo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> *WWF House Show: 9/29/16 (28 years ago tonight) Madison Square Garden
> *
> *The Rockers vs. Los Conquistadors
> *
> Shawn playing the face in peril role for a good chunk of this match. Always a joy to watch..


That's taking time travel to a whole new level :side:

---------------------

*AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Backlash 2016)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Batman said:


> That's taking time travel to a whole new level :side:
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Backlash 2016)*


Bahahaha. Woops. Let me fix that now. D'oh!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

This still THE most insane match I have ever seen. Words can't do it justice, everyone needs to see this.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham (NWA Battle of the Belts II)*

Awesome match. Great performance by Windham.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs Michiyoshi Ohara & Shiro Koshinaka - WCW/NJPW Supershow 2


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Kurt Angle Invitational Rumble - WCPW


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs The Rock (Royal Rumble 2002)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs. Ric Flair (WWF House Show 01/09/93)*

Brilliant. Maybe my favorite Iron Man match ever.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Volador Jr. vs Cavernario - CMLL Reyes del Aire final


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Taiji Ishimori vs Zack Sabre Jr - NOAH 08/11/15


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ECW Born To Be Wired: No Ropes Barbed Wire Match For the ECW World Heavyweight Championship: Terry Funk vs. Sabu (w/Bill Alfonso)

insane


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF In Your House: Badd Blood: 10/5/97 (19 years ago tonight)

Hell in a Cell:

Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker*

My favorite match of all time.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Xtreme Tiger vs Cibernetico - Liga Elite


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dr. Wagner Jr vs Psycho Clown vs Pegano - Heroes Inmortales X


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs. Triple H (WWE Taboo Tuesday 2005)*

:mark:


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Blue Demon vs LA Park - Lucha Azteca Liga Elite


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose vs. John Cena (WWE No Mercy 2016)*

This had potential to be a lot of fun, but it was pretty shit. Disappointing.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

The Great Muta vs Dick Murdoch - NWA Power Hour 29/9/89


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Black Tiger vs. Wild Pegasus (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. II)*

Love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Greenlawler


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> @Greenlawler


I have watched this....just a mind "blowfest" of awesomeness. Thanks for thinking of me. I discovered this match a while back and thought I was in heaven.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> I have watched this....just a mind "blowfest" of awesomeness. Thanks for thinking of me. I discovered this match a while back and thought I was in heaven.


I'm just embarrassed Brody and Hansen didn't immediately spring to mind when the idea of nigh unbeatable teams was broached. I almost forgot that their solo brilliance extended to their tag collaboration as well. Great stuff.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Triple H vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin - Survivor Series 2000*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Even more legends. :mark:


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dr. Wagner Jr., Rey Mysterio Jr. & Texano Jr. vs Johnny Mundo, Cage & El Mesias - AAA 10/01/16


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Black Tauro, Cibernetico & Sharlie Rockstar vs Decennis, Mr. Aguila & Zumbido - Lucha Azteca 08/10/16


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dragon Rojo Jr. vs Angel de Oro - CMLL World Middleweight Championship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*I guess right now it's TJ Perkins, Rich Swan and Cedric Alexander vs. Brian Kendrick, Tony Nese and Drew Gulak from Raw. :lol*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

CM Punk vs Undertaker 
Hell in a Cell 10-4-2009


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe Coffey vs Big Damo - WCPW Loaded 

So I had this match sitting in my 'watch later' list and got around to it, but during the match the announcers reminded me that Coffey had fought MiSu recently so I jumped over to Dailymotion.

Joe Coffey vs Minoru Suzuki - WCPW Refuse To Lose


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bob Backlund vs. Ken Patera (WWF 05/19/80)*

What a fucking match :mark:


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Probably my favourite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Raven (c) vs Goldberg - US title match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (WCW Clash of the Champions #29)*

A fantastic, super underrated match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (WCW Clash of the Champions #29)*
> 
> A fantastic, super underrated match.


Rhodes was definitely one of Vader's best opponents. I fully recommend in giving their earlier match a watch too;

Vader vs. Dustin Rhodes (WCWSN 11/21/92)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar.* _(Wrestlemania 20.)_

I kinda miss this Lesnar a little bit haha. :lol Younger, funnier and seemingly more 'passionate' so to speak.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Dean Ambrose vs. William Regal (FCW 10/13/11)*

Will never get tired of this. Regal absolutely destroying Ambrose, and then Ambrose's epic selling :banderas


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Kamaitachi vs. Angel de Oro* (_ROH Glory By Honor XV Night 2_) **** 3/4*

This was awesome. Oro got himself over in a big way with some great crowd reactions off of dives. Really fun exhibition.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

_1st time ever:_ *Adam Cole v. Christopher Daniels*_, ROH: Glory by honor XIII_ - ***** 1/2
*

What a f*cking masterpiece of a match :tucky


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs John Cena vs Dean Ambrose (WWE No Mercy)*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (WWE WrestleMania 31)*

Honestly, probably my favorite WM main event. Incredible match, would easily be 5-stars for & a top-10 match ever in the company's history if there would've been a legit finishing run & no cash in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw | November 10, 2008 (8 years ago tonight)
*
*Last Man Standing
*
_Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Kamaitachi vs. ACH* (_ROH Conquest Tour 2016: West Warwick, RI_) **** 1/4*

Really fun match. Kamaitachi's ROH debut I believe. Sad to hear that ACH won't be with the company much longer.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> *Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar.* _(Wrestlemania 20.)_
> 
> I kinda miss this Lesnar a little bit haha. :lol Younger, funnier and seemingly more 'passionate' so to speak.


I know the crowd is probably still the most enjoyable thigh out of this, but I loved seeing Goldberg hit his big moves on Lesnar, just watching the brief clips of the match could fool someone into thinking it was the match it was supposed to be lol.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Hakushi vs Bret Hart - IYH......Really fun match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs Lex Luger & British Bulldog (WWF In Your House 2)_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar (WWE No Way Out)_

:done 

Great atmosphere too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

_ROH World Championship:_ *Adam Cole v. Jay Lethal*, _ROH Death before Dishonor XIV_ *(**** 3/4)*

Incredible match, probably watched this about 10 times since it happened at least. Such an amazing story told, honestly can't wait for their rematch. One of the top 5 matches this year imo.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

777 said:


>


How was this? Sparked my interest once I saw they got Suzuki.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Corey said:


> How was this? Sparked my interest once I saw they got Suzuki.


Was a lot of fun. Liked it better than the first one. Any match with MiSu is worth your time, Coffey's alright too.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WCW Halloween Havoc 1998*

Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page - WCW World Heavyweight Championship

Loved this match. The story on DDP trying to execute the Diamond Cutter and him trying to capitalize on Goldberg's mistakes to combat his strength was great. I also loved how the Diamond Cutter was put over huge by the commentators. The psychology and selling was on point as well. Probably Goldberg's best match imo.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Chris Hero vs. Tomohiro Ishii (RPW Global Wars 2016)*

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Survivor Series 2003 *| *11/16/03* | _13 Years Ago Tonight
_
Team Bischoff (Chris Jericho, Christian, Mark Henry, Randy Orton & Scott Steiner) vs. Team Austin (Booker T, Rob Van Dam, Shawn Michaels & The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)

Hell of a babyface performance by Shawn and one wicked-ass blade-job. Geez.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE NXT Takeover: Brooklyn 2*

Samoa Joe (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NXT Championship


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Goldberg vs Chris Jericho (WWE Badd Blood 2003)_

Good match, may well be Bill's overall best in the 'E in terms of structure. Some of the crowd could have been kinder to him tho. addlin


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Samoa Joe (WWE NXT Takeover: Toronto)*

Naka continues his streak of getting outperformed by his opponents in big matches. Aries, Balor, Joe x2.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Goldberg vs The Rock (WWE Backlash 2003)_


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns (WWE Fastlane 2015)*

A match that gets better each time I watch it. Such a classic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Team Austin vs. Team Bischoff *~ Survivor Series 2003

****

*Great match...always been a favorite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Steven Regal vs Goldberg (WCW Monday Nitro 02/09/1998)_

Oh Regal :bunk


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Owens vs. Rollins from RAW this week. A good ol attitude era style RAW main event. Loved it. Although it pissed me off that they did so many major spots during commercial. Like, the fuck?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader *~ AJPW (October 30th 1999)*

****

The annual watch...great as always


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Goldberg vs Brad Armstrong (WCW Superbrawl VIII)_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Saturn vs Goldberg (WCW Spring Stampede 1998)_

Saturn was a really good match up for Goldberg.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk (Summerslam 2013)_


























Fucking love this. Crowd were molten throughout too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*American Dragon vs. Koji Kanemoto (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XI)*

Such a fun, great match. Probably the best one Bryan had in New Japan.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *American Dragon vs. Koji Kanemoto (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XI)*
> 
> Such a fun, great match. Probably the best one Bryan had in New Japan.


Don't think i have actually watched a Dragon match in Japan yet, TBH, but i do have this:

http://textuploader.com/d5byw

So i'll have to watch a few soon.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_AJ Styles vs Sting (TNA Bound For Glory 2009)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ricochet, Will Ospreay & Matt Sydal vs. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2016 Night 2)_

:done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done

*FUCKING INSANE, CRAZY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Spoiler: Spoiler for GIF's of said FUCKING INSANE, CRAZY SHIT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Zack Sabre Jr. is fucking dope


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Fenix vs Will Ospreay (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2016 Night 1)*










Some insane shit in this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Death Match:* Randy Savage vs. Diamond Dallas Page (_WCW Halloween Havoc 1997_) **** 3/4*

Great match. One of my favorite things from this era was how they'd destroy the setup at the entrance ramp. I just love it every time I see it.  The selling was fucking phenomenal here, especially from Savage. He hit a lazy ass top rope elbow late in the match that was hilarious. Finish sucked, but that's WCW for ya.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Hell in a Cell for the WWF Championship:* Kurt Angle (c) vs. The Rock vs. The Undertaker vs. Steve Austin vs. Triple H vs. Rikishi (_Armageddon 2000_) ***** 1/4*

Honestly I think this match is underrated in the grand scheme of HIACs. It's SO fucking chaotic and violent with never a dull moment. The chair shot that Angle takes on top of the cell from Taker is absolutely DISGUSTING. Would've been even better with more creativity on the finish. I don't like that you have no idea what really happened when the bell rang.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Corey said:


> *Hell in a Cell for the WWF Championship:* Kurt Angle (c) vs. The Rock vs. The Undertaker vs. Steve Austin vs. Triple H vs. Rikishi (_Armageddon 2000_) ***** 1/4*
> 
> Honestly I think this match is underrated in the grand scheme of HIACs. It's SO fucking chaotic and violent with never a dull moment. The chair shot that Angle takes on top of the cell from Taker is absolutely DISGUSTING. Would've been even better with more creativity on the finish. I don't like that you have no idea what really happened when the bell rang.












Love that match too. Its just so chaotic, there is always a shitload going on at any given time. Just a big, fun, all out brawl.......in and out of a cell.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Ric Flair *~ Starrcade 1993*

****1/4

Watch this annually, still great


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

KingCannabis said:


> Vader vs. Ric Flair *~ Starrcade 1993*
> 
> ****1/4
> 
> Watch this annually, still great


Even better when you watch all the buildup from the PPV:

*Vader vs Ric Flair (WCW Starrcade 1993 - PPV Buildup) *

_All the buildup clips from the PPV, spliced together. Flair with his family etc._

x2h9ien

Made it look and seem all too real. It was perfectly done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. Rikishi vs. Steve Austin vs. The Rock vs. The Undertaker vs. Triple H *~ Armageddon 2000

****
*
The recent posts in this thread inspired me to re-visit this match. I've only ever seen it like once or twice before, and it's not as good as I expected it to be. I mean, I understand it's kinda difficult to manage six different dudes in a Cell match, but I have my reasons to not give it more than four stars or so.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Goldberg vs Kevin Nash (WCW Starrcade 1998)*










roud


















:bunk

Match is pretty good TBH up until the finish. Goldberg sold the taser shot pretty well, too.

Still - *THE STREAK IS FUCKING OVER*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Monday Nitro 10/26/98)*

xmvsle

Really good Nitro main event, here. Spot the idiot in the crowd during Buffer's initial ring announcment.

Oh, and speaking of Buffer;

Bret 'The Hitman'...........................Clark?

:bunk

WTF was that about?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*WWE NXT 12/7/2016*

Samoa Joe (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NXT Championship


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iSbmxDlKRn[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think Pete Dunne is just awesome.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit (WWF King of the Ring 2001)*

Very, very good match here. Probably count it as underrated tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chris Jericho vs Shelton Benjamin for the Intercontinental Championship. I'm working on watching Taboo Tuesday 2004 on the WWE Network.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*House of Hardcore 22* - Taya vs. Jessicka Havok


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF In Your House: Seasons Beatings | 12/17/95 | 21 years ago tonight
*
_WWF Championship Match
_
Bret Hart(c) vs. British Bulldog


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

In person, it was the main event at my local indy fed :lol

Curt Chaos vs James Shaw vs Brooke Duncan in a Fans Bring The Weapons triple threat match

It was fucking awesome. People brought the weirdest shit like a lawn mower, a stereo system, a broken PS2, an inflatable pool and this one guy brought his own table :lmao

Other than that, the last match I watched was some women's match from a Raw in 2011 on the Network lol.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Enzo and Cass* v.s. *The VaudeVillians *v.s* Gallows and Anderson *v.s.* The New Day [Money in the Bank] [2016]

*With Japanese commentary... Because to re-watch a PPV I've already seen twice, something must be different and the difference it makes to hear Funaki and his co-commentator speak over absolutely everything spoken. :laugh:

http://network.wwe.com/video/v82128...Id=184404588&watchlistAltButtonContext=series


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Whole episode centered on Nathan Cruz vs Doug Williams.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader & Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Jun Akiyama *~ AJPW (January 17th 2000)*

***1/2 - ***3/4

Great short match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi vs. Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada *~ AJPW (December 3rd 1993)*

*****

It's great watching these matches again, been a long time.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

WWE Backlash 2004

Triple Threat for the World Championship.










Watching my way through the RAW brand PPV main events from 2004.

Next up, is Bad Blood 2004 (Benoit v.s. Kane). Followed by Vengeance 2004 (Benoit v.s. HHH), SummerSlam 2004 (Benoit v.s. Randy Orton), Unforgiven 2004 (Randy Orton v.s HHH), Taboo Tuesday 2004 (HHH v.s. HBK), Survivor Series 2004 (Team Orton v.s. Team HHH).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hulk Hogan vs. Sgt Slaughter (Desert Storm Match) (MSG 6/3/1991)*

xt1d0f

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xt...-slaughter-wwf-title-desert-storm-match_sport

I remember the fued from when i was a kid (was only 10 at the time of this match), but i honestly don't remember this match at all TBH. Was browsing some matches/segments from the year and came across this. i know this whole angle gets mixed views, due to the nature of it all, but holy fuck this match is LEGIT. I may have watched in all the way back then and just forgot about it, as i do remember the fued of course, but this match just slipped my memory.

I do find their WM match quite underrated, but man, maybe this should happened at either WM or Summerslam TBH, instead of the match made in hell tag match. 

This is seriously a brilliant gimmick match. The sarge gets bloodies up, sells and bumps his fucking arse off all match, Hogan looks cool as fuck in his military gear going into this too. Just a wild match.

Oh, and this moment will now forever be etched in my mind as GLORIOUS:










Certainly one of Hogan's best in WWF, IMO.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen *~ AJPW (May 21st 1993)*

****1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama vs. Stan Hansen & Vader *~ AJPW (December 5th 1998)*

***1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Striker brought it up on this week's LU epidsode.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Minoru Suzuki - Wrestle Kingdom VI

Enough said.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao at Vince's orgasm when Hogan removes his top. :vince


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels Vs. British Bulldog (WWF Championship- King Of The Ring 1996)

I'm 100% convinced each time I see these two in the ring... Bulldog is my favorite guy that Michaels worked matches with. Their chemistry is so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect (Maple Leaf) (04/23/1989) *


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mr. Perfect vs The Blue Blazer (Wrestlemania 5)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Triple H Vs. Ric Flair (RAW 2007- Ric Flair career threatening match)

Flair from the top rope with a cross body! ...this has to be one of very few times in the last 20 years he scored an offense off the top rope...


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH All Star Extravaganza)*

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (ROH Night of the Butcher)*

Bryan's offense :mark:
London as the babyface fighting from underneath :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH Main Event Spectacles)*

On par with their All Star Extravaganza classic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_DIY vs The Revival (NXT Takeover Toronto) (2/3 Falls)_

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. William Regal *~ No Mercy 2006*

****

I've always loved this match....short & sweet straight forward wrasslin' match...though the rapid finish is disappointing I think.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved Muraco back then. :banderas


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Rob Van Dam Vs. Jerry Lynn (ECW TV Championship Match - 11/29/1998)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*New Hart Foundation vs Orient Express (WWF Royal Rumble 1992)*

We all know how great the '91 tag match is, but i feel this one flies under the radar, TBH. Whilst not quite as good as Rockers/Orient, it stands on it's own merits as an excellent match IMO. All guys work hard, Anvil does all his power shit and hot tags, Owen does his technical/high flying stuff and we get a very enjoyable opening tag match here. Probably just forgotten rather than underrated, but it is.

Recomended.

Oh, and we had Anvil looking like this:










To which Heenan proclaimed "The've come out in their pyjamas :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Absolute Andy (wXw Dead End IX Beta)*

First match I've watched this year (it's already 2017 here), and it was a great one. Dragon's relationship w/ the wXw crowd was something else.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Rob Van Dam Vs. Spike Dudley (ECW Hardcore TV October 16th, 1999)

Love RVD's powerbomb/slam at 6:21...


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Every "shitty" match from ITV's WOS...

I was looking forward to it too, only to be let down by bad writing. :sigh:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Strike Force (Tito Santana and Rick Martel), The Young Stallions (Paul Roma and Jim Powers), The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques and Raymond), The Killer Bees (Jim Brunzell and Brian Blair), and the British Bulldogs (Davey Boy Smith and Dynamite Kid) vs The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim Neidhart) (with Jimmy Hart), The Islanders (Haku and Tama) (with Bobby Heenan), Demolition (Ax and Smash) (with Mr. Fuji), The Bolsheviks (Nikolai Volkoff and Boris Zhukov) (w/Slick), and The New Dream Team (Greg Valentine and Dino Bravo) (with Johnny V.)*

*WWF Survivor Series 1987*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Escape From New York)*

An underrated ROH World Title classic.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels Vs. Triple H (RAW 1997- WWF European Championship)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*NWA Historic Welterweight Championship*
Volador Jr. (c) vs. La Mascara (_CMLL Arena Puebla 1/2/2017_)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfSboeJYKOg (starts at the 2:05:00 mark)

Pretty good match to start the year. First two falls were short and just had your usual signature stuff from both guys, but that's not really a complaint instead of just being the norm. 3rd fall provided some nice drama and I liked seeing a more workrate side from Mascara instead of the constant pandering to the crowd and cheating. Had a submission sequence near the end that I really enjoyed. **** 1/2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_'Rugged' Ronnie Garvin vs Greg 'The Hammer' Valentine (WWF Royal Rumble 1990)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Neville vs. TJ Perkins* (_205 Live 1/3/2017_) **** 1/4*

I'm cool with the new packaging of Neville proclaiming himself 'king of the cruiserweights' and working a more methodical pace, but man I'm really gonna be sad if he loses the sense of urgency he used to portray in every match. Whenever you'd see him, you know he'd go all out for whatever time they give him to work with. His pacing was a LOT slower here but hopefully it's something that doesn't bother me too much down the line. The match was actually really solid though. Perkins was on point with his work and the crowd was into it. Neville's new finish is a superplex though? Really? I mean, I know you can't have him be as flashy as before... but at least give him a top rope brainbuster or something. Oh well, I'm sure I'll warm up to it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Rock N Roll Express & Dynamic Dudes vs. Midnight Express & Fabulous Freebirds (WCWSN 1/27/90)_


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Okada vs Omega from WK11 :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Okada vs Omega from WK11 :sodone


Me too. :sodone 

Gonna watch it again soon. :fuckyeah


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROH Glory By Honor V Night 2*

Bryan Danielson (c) vs. KENTA - ROH World Championship

What an amazing match. I loved the story on Danielson wrestling with the injured shoulder and how he sold it throughout the match and I also loved the stiff, hard hitting back and forth action between these two. Hard strikes, big moves, big counters, near falls; this match had it all. Loved every minute of it. These two have always had amazing chemistry whenever they match up and this is no different.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Omega/Okada AGAIN :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DarkLady


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jake Roberts vs. Ted DiBiase (Superstars 2/3/90)*

Bossman's fabulous face turn.

Read all about in my sig :side:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins at Wrestlemania 31..

But about to watch Okada Vs Omega again in a minute..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Okada vs. Kenny Omega - not a consistent NJPW viewer but this had me curious and had no chance but to watch it. I loved it. However, my all-time favorite match ever is Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels - Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Lashley vs. ECIII
_Impact LIVE 1/5/2017_

Eh, nothing special. Ended with a Davey Richards return so that didn't help things. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair, Arn & Ole Anderson vs. Buzz Sawyer, Dragon Master & Great Muta (Cage Match) (Clash 2/6/90)*

Why did you have to climb that cage, Sting 

Read all about it in my *cheap shill* signature *cheap shill*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Rick Martel vs. Nick Bockwinkel (AWA 09/20/84)*

An absolute classic - outstanding selling by both men, especially Bock.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Undertaker vs Randy Orton 
Wrestlemania 21


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Wrestle Kingdom 11*

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega - IWGP Heavyweight Championship

PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING AT IT'S FINEST, MOTHER FUCKERS. HOLY MOTHER OF FUCK.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sami Callihan (c) vs Chris Hero - AAW Heavyweight Title - AAW The Windy City Classic XII


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Kenoh* (_NOAH The First Navigation 1/9/2017_)

This sucked. All they did was kick each other really hard and not much else. Hollow nearfalls and a flat ending.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hulk Hogan vs. Randy Savage (The Main Event 2/23/90)*

From what i have read, Mike Tyson as supposed to be the special ref here, but was knocked out by Buster Douglas inthe big Boxing upset, so Douglas is the ref here lol. Not sure if it was to do with money with Tyson, or the fact that he just lost though.

This whole thing was pretty fun as fuck TBH. The Savage promo before the match was great, with Savage saying that he did some investigation and found out that Tyson was a Hulkamaniac :lol

Plus, Savage/Sherri make such a great visual coming out here;










Match was fun too as a whole. Sherri gets involved a few times here too, taking a big knew from Savage after Hogan had grabbed her, but moved out of the way when Savage flew towards him. She also attacked Hulk again:










I just love Douglas here. He's like "I'm a tough guy, but what the fuck can i do here"? :lol He eventually orders Sherri to the back. The match continues once he returns. Savage isn't best pleased with him throughout, as he keeps getting in the way when Randy is trying any ariel offense onto Hogan. I do love Savage just popping right up after from the leg drop, just after the count of 3. Earl gets knocked down for the finish, so Douglas gets another big moment and has to count the pin.

The post match stuff is wonderful though, with Savage being pissed at Buster for doing the pin count, and just goads him for a fee minutes. I fucking :lmao at his little jig










I love Savage. In the end, Douglas ends up 'knocking him out'', when Hogan pushes Randy into him.

Just a really fun angle/match. Oh and Savage/Sherri are fucking magical as a pair, just a perfect couple for the Macho King persona.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

NWA Starrcade '83

Roddy Piper vs. Greg Valentine - Dog Collar match

And re-watched Omega versus Okada. It was alright. 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kenny Omega vs. Kota Ibushi (DDT 08/18/12)*

Very similar to Omega/Okada, and in my opinion, just as good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair (w/Woman) vs. Lex Luger (World Heavyweight Title)*

Of course this was meant to be Flair/Sting, but Sting injured his knee at COTC and Luger was quickly turned babyface and put with Ric for this.

Oh and it's Ric's birthday










Luger is first up with a pre match promo. Says he ready and what's good for him is very bad for Flair. Flair meanwhile is with Woman by his side for his promo. Says that when you have been champion of the world 6 times, you fear no man.

Yup, we're ready.

The man that everybody wants there and back is STING, and he comes out on his crutches










Damn straight mate.

Luger is next out, followed by the world champion, the man, Ric Flair, accompanied by Woman










YEAH THIS IS BIG AND HERE WE GO

Hot crowd for this as you'd expect. They square off and start jawing at each other to get them going. They start off with some head and arm locks then Luger just says fuck this, and pushes Flair to the floor with great effect. Funk on commentary already putting the match over as it's going to be one of the greats.

Luger again uses his power advantage and Flair isn't happy about this and gets flustered. I sense that is indeed how the match will play out. Luger continues with the power game and Flair bails to get a rest-bite.

This happens again and this time, Flair is like 'Fuck this shit, i'm outta here', and starts to walk the isle, before Lex runs over 'Nope', picks him up, and carries him back to the ring. I just fucking love Luger's power game and how he uses it against Flair.

It's all Lex so far. Ric tries a cheap shot, but Luger is having none of it, and Gorilla presses Ric again to show his current dominance. Flair chops him, but again Lex is like 'Nope', which Ric does a great 'Oh for fuck sake' reaction to and once again, Lex gives him another Gorilla Press Slam and puts on a bear hug/pin attempt, which was good, then Ric does the old thumb in the eye trick, but Luger gets him into the corner for the old ten punches and Flair does his apron face flop. It's still all Luger, here.

But he hip tosses Flair, then goes for a big ariel splash, but Flair moves and it send Lex flying to the outside. This could be a turning point for Ric.

Indeed it is, as he begins to take over and sends Luger into the guardrail. He gets him back in the ring, gives him a big chop, then just dumps him back to the outside. Ric then cleverly asks Woman to get on the apron, to distract the ref no doubt, so he can get to Luger and bounce his head of the guardrail again.

I heard Flair say "Get off you ass and do something". Who was that to? :lol

Ric in full control at the moment. He keeps letting Lex get back up to the apron, then he keeps dumping him back off it again. Back in the ring and Flair continues to take over with knees to the face. Lex kicks out emphatically at the count of 2 and tries to mount a comeback, but he misses a corner spot and is sent running, shoulder first, into the corner, allowing Flair to take over again and work on the arm, using the rope as leverage. Naughty.

Flair tells the crowd to "Shut up, as they are giving him some stick. He then uses the ropes again, and again berates the crowd

"Sit down fat boy and keep your mouth shut" :lmao

Luger looks like he's coming back but Flair pokes him in the eye again and Woman gets involved and pokes him in the eye too for good measure. This continues as Flair swats him down again onto the ropes, and Woman starts pulling at Lex's hair.

It's still all Flair and he works on the arm of Luger and continues to cheat by using the ropes on a pin attempt. Lex then snaps as he grabs Flair and throws him into the corner, and he does his backflip onto the outside. Lex isn't selling shit now and goes after Ric, who is begging Luger to leave off.

Luger gets Ric in a sleeper. Flair counters this by back body dropping Lex and they are both down on the mat, fucked i'd imagine the pace they have kept up. 

Ric gets on the apron to try and suplex Luger to the outside, but he reverses in and gives Ric a big suplex back into the ring. He then goes after the leg by ramming it into the post. He tries to put on the figure four, which looked somewhat sloppy, but Flair wriggles out of it.

Flair knocks Luger down, tries again but Luger reverses it into a big power slam for a 2.9 count. Luger is having none of Flair's chops and Flair bails and they take it once again to the outside. Ric with another fucking thumb in the eye of Lex. i'm surprised he can see at this point.

Back in the ring and Luger gets another nearfall before Ric give him an atomic drop and Lex's leg is hurting. this allows Ric to take over again and gets a nearfall. Lovely double arm suplex by Flair follows this into another nearfall. He jumps on Luger to apply a sleeper hold.

Luger tries to fight back and knocks Flair on his ass for another nearfall before Luger misses an elbow and they're both down. Ric gets up and starts working over Luger's knee. 

FIGURE FOUR LOCKED IN Using the ropes again, Ric. 

Crowd go nuts as STING comes hobbling out to ringside and starts shouting encouragement towards Luger. I fucking LOVE, LOVE this bit










Sting is basically telling Lex to get back in the game. Luger uses this to no sell Flair's shit and runs after him, gets him in the ring, and gives him a Gorilla Press Slam.

CROWD GOING BANANAS as Luger is powering up and starts to finally take his frustrations out on Ric with some big clotheslines and a big vertical suplex for a nearfall. Another big powerslam and Luger signals it's time for THE RACK.

But Luger tries to grab Woman, who slaps Luger, who has his back to Flair, who flies into him with a big knee, knocking the ref down in the process.

REF BUMP

Luger continues to wail on Flair and gives him a super-plex off the top rope. Oh fuck here comes Arn and Ole. Lex swats them out the ring, no nonsense style. Luger has Flair in the TORTURE RACK, but the ref is still down. 

Arn grabs Sting as Ole hits with his crutches. This prompts Luger to run out and clobber Ole and Arn. Fuck yeah. Whilst he's doing that, the ref is counting him out, 7,8,9..........10.

Oh fuck. The Horsemen then pound on Luger as a helpless Sting is forced to watch on. The Steiners come running out and the Horsemen bail. Where the fuck were you 2 minutes ago, Rick/Scott????

Anybody ask me why Ric Flair was great, i'll point them to this, because this is one hell of a fucking match. Pace never lets up, and as good as Luger is here, and he is trust me, Ric is just supreme and i'm not saying he carries Lex, but he puts on one hell of a performance to help him through this. It was the perfect balance of Luger the powerhouse, versus Ric, the wily, experienced general, who will wrestle and cheat his way through anything.

FUCK THIS WAS GREAT. LEGIT GREAT.​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Kenta Kobashi *~ AJPW (January 15th 1999)*

****

First match watched of 2017


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

KingCannabis said:


> Vader vs. Kenta Kobashi *~ AJPW (January 15th 1999)*
> 
> ****
> 
> First match watched of 2017


Do you have a link for this? It peaked my interest because I see it took place on my 7th birthday. :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Corey said:


> Do you have a link for this? It peaked my interest because I see it took place on my 7th birthday. :lol


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4ojc75


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WCPW Internet Championship*
Cody Rhodes (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. 
_WCPW KirbyMania 1/5/2017_

Eh, something about this felt really off. I give huge props to Cody for actually flying to the UK for this match just one day after Wrestle Kingdom, but jet lag may have actually been a thing here. His timing wasn't there and the chemistry was just pretty much non-existent. Basically a cookie cutter version of what these two are capable of. All of the submissions seemed pretty pointless too. *** 3/4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ultimate Warrior vs. Mr. Perfect (MSG 3/19/90)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Bret Hart vs Diesel (WWF Survivor Series 1995)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

ZSJ/ Cody Rhodes WCPW-5 Jan 2017


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs. Ricky Morton (WCW Worldwide 3/24/90)*

Fabulous.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard vs Sting and Nikita Koloff
Great American Bash 1989

Great match!! With a time limit no less!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon (WWF SummerSlam 1995)*

Absolutely excellent - way better than their WM10 match. I really can't praise Razor enough for his performance, it was so, so, so great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs. Vader (WWF SummerSlam 1996)*

Still love this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WCPW Internet Championship*
Cody Rhodes (c) vs. Ricochet
_WCPW Lights Out_

A fun exhibition match that I thought went a LOT smoother than Cody/Sabre from a couple weeks ago. Strong showings from both guys and I really liked the finish. Good stuff all around. **** 3/4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE WrestleMania 23)*

Might be my favorite HBK performance ever. Hell of a match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Shawn Michaels vs Diesel (WWF IYH: Good Friends, Better Enemies_

Fuck this is still legit. It's far more than just the fake leg, too.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels & Triple H vs. Edge & Randy Orton (WWE New Year's Revolution 2007)*

Just watched this for the first time since it happened, and was absolutely blown away. Might be my 2nd favorite WWE tag match ever. Michaels was incredible in it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tyler Bate vs. Dave Mastiff* (_RPW Live at the Cockpit 12_) **** 1/4*

Solid match that worked the big man/little man dynamic really well. Would've completely skipped over this had it not been for the UK Title Tournament, so it looks like that did its job with the exposure aspect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (WWE RAW 08/16/04)*

SO much better than their SummerSlam match the night before.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Takeshi Morishima *~ NOAH (March 14th 2002)*

Just a five minute slugfest....Vader hazing Morishima basically.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Io Shirai vs. Mayu Iwatani
Stardom Year-End Climax 2016

http://streamable.com/72kyc

kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (WWE Night of Champions 2013)*

Their PPV matches from 2013 have got some shit, but back when this happened, I thought it was pretty underappreciated, and after watching it again some years later, I still feel that way. GREAT match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bob Backlund vs. Iron Sheik *~ December 26th 1983*


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Armageddon 2002
Three Stages of Hell match
Triple H vs Shawn Michaels


I remember how pissed I was at Shawn losing the title a month after winning it :lol


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Booker T vs. The Undertaker *~ No Mercy 2001*

***1/4 - ***1/2

I've always liked this match...Forgotten about.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean Ambrose vs The Miz, Intercontinental Championship lumberjack match from SDLive

Good match (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH: Breakout * 1/25/08 (9 years ago tonight)

Bryan Dainelson vs. Tyler Black

Great match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)*

An absolute banger :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

There was just way too much interference and shenanigans in this for my taste, but the live crowd was LOVING it so no need to complain. Definitely had some close near falls and solid action in the back half, even though it felt like Kenny was wrestling circles around him.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*MS-1 vs. Sangre Chicana (EMLL 09/23/83)*

An absolute classic.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mankind vs. The Rock *~ Raw (February 15th 1999)*

***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (WCW SuperBrawl II)*

Underrated. These 2 had such a great chemistry.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*British Heavyweight Championship*
Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Matt Riddle - **** 3/4*
_RPW High Stakes 2017_

I like Matt Riddle and think he's a great seller, but damn dude when you step in the ring with Shibata you need to fucking hit harder than that. :lol That's really my only complaint. Real good match with a hot crowd.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Mr.Perfect *~ Raw (January 25th 1993)*

***1/4 - ***1/2 at most

Been a long time since I've seen this match...It's kinda overrated I think.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

No DQ- WWF Championship, Bret Hart Vs. Vader (RAW September 1997 night after ground zero)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Tommy End (wXw AMBITION)*

The great thing about Bryan Danielson being your favorite wrestler is that you never run out of great matches! I have seen this match before, but that was like 5 years ago, and now that I just watched it - I was blown away by how good it was. Just a fantastic 7 minute shoot style showcase. Up there w/ Ospreay/Riddle & Hashimoto/Zangiev as one of my favorite sub-10 minute matches ever.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Rock/Mankind/The Acolytes v. HHH/The New Age Outlaws/X-Pac (Raw 1/10/00)
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4umgrd

WWF were killing it in early 2000 with these hot multi-man tags. So glad to find more I never knew existed. This one devolves into a HHH/Mankind singles match, and is a great little build to the Rumble street fight.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels* ~ Raw (February 16th 2004)*

****


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kenta Kobashi/Jun Akiyama/Yoshinobu Kanemaru v. Yoshihiro Takayama/Takao Omori/Satoru Asako (All Japan 1/2/00)

This was too much no-selling crap that was disguised as """"fighting spirit,"""" mixed in with some really cool moments. That tends to be what I dislike about a lot of 21st Century puro...and this was 2 days into the century.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Austin vs. Chris Benoit *~ Raw (May 28th 2001)

****3/4 

Regardless of the finish, still a great intense short match. If I remember correctly, their next match from Smackdown that week is even more intense.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mitsuharu Misawa/Yoshinari Ogawa/Masahito Kakihara v. Akira Taue/Johnny Smith/Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Japan 1/2/00)

Another deflating six man from the same show as the other one. Isn't filled with 'fighting spirit' shit, so I'll take this one easily over the other, but man was this match flat. Very solid wrestling mechanically, but almost none of the OOMPH that used to make All Japan special.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HHH v. The Big Show (Raw 1/3/00)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvNfsADg9Sk
It's really ironic how I think HHH's 2000 is super overrated, yet I think people overlook how many good matches he actually had on TV in the year. This doesn't necessary "feel" like a title match, and it's lacking a lot of heat, but it's a fun match.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

In preparation for Elimination Chamber, I've decided to go back and watch as many of the Elimination Chamber matches in chronological order. Just got done with the Elimination Chamber matches from Survivor Series 2002, SummerSlam 2003, New Year's Revolution 2005 and 2006 and the Raw Elimination Chamber from No Way Out 2008. Not watching the December to Dismember one, because fuck that shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hulk Hogan vs. Genichiro Tenryu (SWS 12/12/91)*

Review here - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/class...hogan-vs-genichiro-tenryu-sws-12-12-91-a.html


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jushin Liger v. Koji Kanemoto (New Japan 1/4/00)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff Jarrett vs. Chyna - Good Housekeeping Match - Intercontinental Title - No Mercy 1999.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts *~ Wrestlemania VIII*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

KingCannabis said:


> The Undertaker vs. Jake 'The Snake' Roberts *~ Wrestlemania VIII*


Roberts' pre match promo :mark:


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Diesel vs. Bam Bam Bigelow *~ Raw (April 24th 1995)*

***1/4 - ***1/2

Great short match, a forgotten gem of Diesel's title reign & indeed of WWE in general I think.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sting vs Cactus Jack (Submit or Surrender) (WCW Power Hour 1991)*

Fantastic. Review on my blog


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle vs. The Young Bucks (PWG Mystery Vortex IV)*

Absolutely fantastic. Loving the team of Riddle & Cobb already.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Lashley (c) vs. Jeff Hardy - **** 3/4*
_Impact Wrestling: Open Fight Night 2/2/17_

Another fantastic match. Pacing was spot on and both guys sold really well with all the exhaustion of defending or challenging for titles several weeks in a row. It was your usual story with Jeff taking one too many risks that ends up fucking him over in the end, but it's a story that always works. Powerbomb on the steps was NASTY and everything on the outside was good. Lashley keeps up this pace and he's gonna run away with WOTY.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Chris Jericho* ~ Raw (April 17th 2000)*

This is actually a great fast paced short match, regardless of the finish controversy.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Lashley vs. Eddie Edwards (TNA Impact Wrestling 02/09)*

Lashley does it again, my god. Awesome match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kane vs. Kurt Angle *~ Wrestlemania XVIII

*Good compact match.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Elimination Chamber 2010:* The Undertaker (c) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison vs. CM Punk vs. R-Truth vs. Chris Jericho (Elimination Chamber match for the World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

NJPW - The New Beginning: *Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Minoru Suzuki*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Smackdown - 6/2/06
*
Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs The Faces of Fear (WCW Monday Nitro 02/24/1997)

Excellent. Review on my blog


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ric Flair v. Ron Garvin 12/28/85
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QV7QGRwCLw (1:19)

I loved this, so fun. Flair having a sub-20 minute title match is really refreshing.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Evolve 77*

Matt Riddle vs. DUSTIN - No DQ


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs. Doink the Clown/Jerry Lawler (WWF SummerSlam 1993)*

A kickass angle/match. Memphis style baybay! :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bret Hart vs. Doink the Clown/Jerry Lawler (WWF SummerSlam 1993)*
> 
> A kickass angle/match. Memphis style baybay! :mark:


Was watching a Bret shoot today and he said he was pissed when Lawler hit him with that sceptre at KOTR as Jerry seemed to 'stiff' Bret with it.

So at SummerSlam, Bret got some payback by stiffing Lawler back with some potato punches. Then when he applied the Sharpshooter, he eased Lawler in so he didn't feel the need to try and escape, then Bret just sat on him and applied it proper for like 5 minutes lol.

Lawler crawled to the back with a bad back afterwards apparently. Be Bret did say he enjoyed working with Lawler tbh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lashley v. Eddie Edwards v. EC3 1/5/17

So far that's been the best showcase for Lashley. It was really nicely put together with Edwards and EC3 focusing on Lashley, then stopping him from getting in the ring whenever he wanted to, while they were having their own match. The match was just your generic wrestling without him and his shadow was kind of looming over it the whole time.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Lashley vs. Edwards from this past week's Impact. These two have some great chemistry but this was obviously more about the Wolves angle. Still good stuff though. Lashley is so damn good right now. *** 1/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Styles/Cena/Corbin/Miz/Wyatt/Ambrose (WWE Elimination Chamber 2017)*

Really enjoyed this. Styles in particular was excellent as usual.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw - 2/16/04 (13 years ago tonight)
*
Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit

Awesome match to the surprise of absolutely no one.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker vs. Vader *~ IYH: Final Four 1997*

***3/4

After watching this match again after many years of not seeing it, I realize how overrated it is. There's many awkward moments, sloppy executions of moves, lame moments, etc. It's still a good match, just not as great as it is touted to be. I was kinda disappointed because I remembered it as a great match, but it isn't really. Vader was MVP though haha.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Stardom: 5 Star Grand Prix Day 8 Finals *

Io Shirai(c) vs. Kay Lee Ray - World of Stardom Championship


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kurt Angle v. Alberto el Patron (WCPW True Destiny)

JR slipped up basically every time and said Del Rio. Match itself is very solid.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Davey Richards vs. Michael Elgin (ROH Showdown in the Sun 2012)*

:lol So fucking bad.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I can totally understand why the booking and shenanigans here could turn the viewer off, but I had fun with the whole thing. They beat the piss out of each and Riddle was fucking GREAT in this. I know Starr was an indy guy in the Northeast, but when did he actually become a thing? I really don't know. :lol He gashed Riddle's eyebrow and it made the whole match even more badass. Manliness and shit. Yeah this was good. **** 3/4*​


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Kurt Angle vs. Alberto El Patron* (_WCPW True Destiny_) **** 3/4*

Really good match that was so basic but so effective in execution. Top notch performance from Alberto and that's the type of showing from him that makes me mad about WWE not knowing what the hell to do with him when they had him. The double stomp from the top was disturbing. He does it FAR better than Dragon Lee.  Angle took a beating and it ended up making both guys look like a million bucks in the process. I'm fully on board with seeing him get back in the ring for the 'E.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The "Macho Man" Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele from Saturday Night's main event back in 1987. The winner would get Elizabeth. 

RIP George


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bray Wyatt (c) vs John Cena vs AJ Styles - WWE Smackdown


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Ivan Koloff vs Bruno Sammartino 
1/18/1971


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cena/Styles/Wyatt from SD this week. It was pretty bad. Styles took two AAs and entirely no sold the second one to lock on his submission. Isn't the AA the biggest move in the entire company? Why are we at a point where it not only doesn't end a match on the first one - but wrestlers actively don't even seem damaged by it any more? LMAO @ the crowd going "ONE MORE TIME!!" for that table spot and then Styles listening and changing his move so the table would break. Awful.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Okada v. Suzuki from Sapporo. Okada asking to be kicked in his injured leg and then delivering backyard looking elbows as a response. :lmao :lmao Suzuki and Okada working evenly on elbow strikes was also fucking hilarious considering Suzuki's actually look like they connect. Okada using his injured leg as offense was totally fucking abysmal. I'll give him a little credit for limping, yelling during holds, falling over after an Irish whip, but, like, how about you don't fucking outright USE your kryptonite? Where's your creativity? Think of work-arounds. Holy fuck he even used moves where he would place Suzuki where Suzuki would put pressure on his bad knee. He did like three hundred dropkicks. THE NECKBREAKER!!!! :lmao I was done for. He fights through the pain to do a kip up! You absolutely do not ignore you have an injured body part just because you've been on offense for two minutes. How am I to believe you're hurting? I have - more than once in my life - manage to convince people I had a bad leg when I actually didn't. If you can't sell the leg as well as a 14 year old loser trying to get out of PE class with a limp and a forged signature, then nobody should ever trust you to work this kind of match. Motherfucking KOFI KINGSTON can sell a leg, for fuck's sake. Suzuki had some really great offense, tying Okada in the guardrail and the ropes was great and he's got vicious looking stomps and holds. Great legbar counter from the Rainmaker. I wish his opponent was someone who wasn't wrestling like a total dumbfuck (and I wish it didn't go 45 minutes). Match would've almost certainly been fantastic.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Barbaro Cavernario v. Rey Cometa (CMLL 1/6/17)

This was so fun that I want to YES it in the MOTYC thread but I can't justify it. Still it's very much worth watching. Cavernario has never disappointed me and he's a guy I've actually watched a decent chunk of unlike most of wrestling since 2013.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Barbaro Cavernario v. Rey Cometa (CMLL 1/6/17)
> 
> This was so fun that I want to YES it in the MOTYC thread but I can't justify it. Still it's very much worth watching. Cavernario has never disappointed me and he's a guy I've actually watched a decent chunk of unlike most of wrestling since 2013.


They had two fantastic matches during the summer last year and this was really just a shorter version of those. Don't know if you wanna go back to watch them or not (keeping up with 2017 is job in itself) but they're definitely worth it if so.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW84QYWB8ZI (title match)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T0CI3bUCuo (hair match)

Btw that same 1/6 show has an Ultimo Guerrero/Valiente match that I really liked as well, but I'm a big UG fan like you are with Cavernario.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hell yeah, I'll watch them sometime but it might not be for a while. Thanks for the links. You're totally right about 2017, I'm drowning trying to keep up right now. I'm still in the period of watching new things so I can decide who/what to follow from now on. Bit of a nightmare. :lol

I'm gonna watch the rest of what I want to from the CMLL 1/6 show before the day ends. Heard good things about almost the whole card.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Decade of Excellence Tournament - Finals*
Jay Briscoe vs. Christopher Daniels 
_ROH TV 2/18_

Lots of hype and build surrounding this, but unfortunately the match itself just didn't really live up to it. Went about 20 minutes and the urgency just wasn't there. Enjoyed seeing Daniels doing whatever it took to win and taking all the risks he needed to, but I just wish it wasn't so slow at times. Not bad, but not as good as Briscoe's semifinal match with Lethal. *****


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

*AJ Styles v. Minoru Suzuki @ G1 Climax 2014*

MOTY for 2014... Styles earned my respect after that brutal match. MiSu defines what it means to be a "Heel." ****3/4

*Finn Balor v. Kevin Owens @ The Beast in the East 2015*

Probably my favorite Prince Devitt match ever since his arrival to the WWE. Winning his first title in WWE in front of a Japanese crowd made it even more special. ****1/4
*
Kenny Omega v. Tetsuya Naito @ G1 Climax 2016*

This. Is. The. MOTY. For. 2016. You can keep your Zayn v. Nakamura @ NXT TakeOver: Dallas, Owens v. Zayn @ Battleground 2016, Styles v. Cena @ SummerSlam 2016, and even Tanahashi v. Okada @ Wrestle Kingdom 10. :chlol
A MUST WATCH. *****


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Royal Rumble 1997 :austin


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Shinya Hashimoto/Takashi Iizuka v. Naoya Ogawa/Kazunari Murakami (New Japan 1/4/00)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsyu9s3qiNM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnurR2X7X0o
Unbelievable, wild, out of this world shoot style-like chaos disguised as a wrestling match in a hot Tokyo Dome. Hashimoto might be my favourite wrestler of all time but how good he is always manages to shock me. For anyone that I've recommended Hashimoto matches to in the past, I am deeply fucking sorry for leaving this one off, I'd somehow never seen it. I wouldn't argue too hard if you said this was one of the best matches of the entire decade. There's not really a lot to it but every single second feels important. Absolute craziness.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Davey Richards vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH Final Battle 2011)*

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW SuperBrawl V - 2/19/95 (21 years ago tonight)
*
Sting & Randy Savage vs. Avalanche & Big Bubba Rogers


-----------------------------------------------------


*WWF House Show - Madison Square Garden, New York City - 2/19/90 (27 years ago tonight)*

_*The Rockers & Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs. Powers of Pain & Mr. Fuji
*_
Really fun 6 man tag. Shawn bumping like a mad man; getting 12 feet in the air on back-body-drops. Some awesome selling, great FIP segment with Warlord working over Shawn including the most vicious boot to the face I may have ever seen, as random as that sounds. :lol Rockers working their magic as per usual. I love these matches.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

This rewind pieces together three of the better bouts on the card.

Wagner vs Silver King - Hermano vs Hermano for the strap 
La Hermandad 187 (Lider & Nicho) vs La Sociedad/Perros (Halloween, Damien & Konnan) in a lucha extrema match
Legado AAA (Cuervo, Ozz, La Parka & Heavy Metal) vs La Sociedad (Electroshock, Zorro, Hernandez & LA Park) in an elimination steel cage match

Unfortunately no Mesias vs Perro (miss him a bunch).


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Marty Scurll vs. John Morrison* (_IPW: UK Supershow 6 - 1/22/17_) **** 1/4*

A tame crowd by UK standards which as odd cause this was a good match. Pretty much all Scurll which surprised me as well. Finish was a bit too predictable for my taste.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*NWA/WCW Chi-Town Rumble (2/20/89) (28 years ago tonight)
*
Ric Flair (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Death Before Dishonor VII)*

Never got the hype for this one. Very overrated imo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Wrestlemania 30*

Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Batista

Good result, but pretty bad for a WM main event, tbh. Forgettable outside of the result.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Volador Jr v. Mephisto (CMLL 1/6/17)

Had it's moments, but mostly felt like a pretty thoughtless spotfest. Took turns getting their shit in.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ultimo Guerrero v. Valiente (CMLL 1/6/17)

UG tries hard to get fans to like him and usually succeeds. Terrible fucking trait for a heel/rudo to have.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BRAUN vs Big Show - WWE RAW

***


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Goldberg vs Scott Steiner (WCW Fall Brawl 2000)

Review in the new column section - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/colum...no-dq-wcw-fall-brawl-2000-a.html#post65803529


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*NWA Historic Welterweight Championship*
Volador Jr. (c) vs. Ephesto
_CMLL Arena Mexico 2/22/17_

Already knew Ephesto was a bad wrestler but still decided to watch this one anyway because it was something different and I haven't watched any CMLL in what feels like forever. Honestly wasn't that bad. They got a ton of time and worked pretty hard to sell all the big spots. Ephesto looked like he was moving at half speed at times but Volador did what he could to pick the pace and get the crowd into it. *****

Volador has now been champion for 933 days and counting. :done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW SuperBrawl 1998 - 2/22/98 (19 years ago tonight)
*
_Cruiserweight Title vs. Mask
_
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Juventud Guerrera


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Golden Magic v. El Imposible v. Pirata Morgan Jr v. Relampago, IWRG Prison Fatal 1/1/17

Dumb and strange but all four guys looked pretty good. Surprisingly easy watch for a 30 minute four way cage where the wrestlers are chained to the ropes and need to climb a ladder to pull a key off of the ceiling to unlock themselves.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Pete Dunne vs. Mark Andrews* (_NXT 2/22/17_) **** 3/4*

FUCK these guys have great chemistry. 3rd time they've wrestled each other this year already too. A lot different than the UK Tournament match (at least in pacing it felt like it) and definitely worth a watch.



Yeah1993 said:


> a 30 minute four way cage where the wrestlers are chained to the ropes and need to climb a ladder to pull a key off of the ceiling to unlock themselves.


What in the actual fuck? :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Veneno v. Dany Casas, IWRG 1/8/17

Good stuff. Short, energetic, bloody beatdown and asterisk victory after a ref bump. Actually laughed my head off when the video started and Veneno gets kicked into the crowd and his straw hat flies upward out of the crowd.

Edit - @Corey apparently IWRG run it yearly. First one I've watched though. I was panicking watching these dudes chained by the neck to the ropes climb up a fuckin ladder.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Jack Gallagher vs Tony Niece from 205 Live last night. Heck of a match. Gallagher's head butts sound like they could kill you. LOL


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Necro Butcher (PWG Giant-Size Annual #4)*

One of my all-time favorite PWG matches. I like this just as much as Necro's match vs. Joe tbh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sting v. Jeff Hardy, Victory Road 2011

No matter your shortcomings in life, trust knowing you will never, ever be quite this shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lynn vs. Roderick Strong (ROH A Cut Above)*

Great match w/ a super awesome performance by Roddy.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Triple H (c) vs. Dean Ambrose at Roadblock for the World Title* was just uploaded to WWE's youtube channel, so I just got done watching that. Really underrated match, probably due to the fact that it didn't have many crazy spots or ''flippy shit'', but the story told and the psychology of it was just superb. Would've been a far better WM 32 main event than Reigns/HHH.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chris Jericho (c) vs X Pac vs Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero - Fatal 4 Way for the Intercontinental Championship

Currently watching No Way Out 2001 & this is the current match


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Keith Lee vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (EVOLVE 78)*

Fantastic.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

The Rock vs Kurt Angle - NWO 2001

Big Show run in really wasn't needed but it was a great match, always confused me with the ending however, I know Angle does those realllllllllly late kick outs & there seemed to be some confusion on the 1st Rock Bottom so Rock just hit another one, maybe it was to make Angle look good, I dunno.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MMMMD said:


> The Rock vs Kurt Angle - NWO 2001
> 
> Big Show run in really wasn't needed but it was a great match, always confused me with the ending however, I know Angle does those realllllllllly late kick outs & there seemed to be some confusion on the 1st Rock Bottom so Rock just hit another one, maybe it was to make Angle look good, I dunno.


Earl Hebner ref botch. Surprise, surprise.

The rock hits the rock bottom and that is supposed to be it, but Hebner stops his count at 2 for some reason so the Rock just picks Angle up, gives him another Rock bottom and gives Hebner a death stare as he counts to 3.

“Give it up before I break your fucking ankle, Rock" - Always love that intensity by Angle.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Brock said:


> Earl Hebner ref botch. Surprise, surprise.
> 
> The rock hits the rock bottom and that is supposed to be it, but Hebner stops his count at 2 for some reason so the Rock just picks Angle up, gives him another Rock bottom and gives Hebner a death stare as he counts to 3.
> 
> “Give it up before I break your fucking ankle, Rock" - Always love that intensity by Angle.


Just loaded up the end again, can't see Angles arm moving one bit so does look like a botch

Great match regardless


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Randy Orton vs Cactus Jack (WWE Backlash 2004)_

Holy fuck what a war. Review is up in the columns section


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*National Parejas Increible 2017 - Final:* Volador & Cavernario vs. Ultimo Guerrero & Valiente






This got WILD in the 3rd fall. Tons of fun and CMLL's best outing so far this year. *** 3/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*AJPW Tag Team Championship:* Zeus & The Bodyguard (c) vs. Jake Lee & Kento Miyahara - **** 1/4*
_2/17/17 https://rutube.ru/video/1736c7a03cf22157daa47c0659153267/_

The Bodyguard still sucks. Match was good though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Shibata v. Ospreay from New Beginning in Osaka.

Fuck you Ostrich. I've thought the guy was basically rubbish since the first time I've seen him, but I've never been so annoyed watching him than I had here. Because I found out in this match, as it turns out, he's actually really interesting in working out of holds, vocals, chain wrestling, and selling immediate damage. Yet of course just to piss me off he relies on overzealous flips, spotty selling, landing on his feet for half of the moves done to him, garbage forearms, and treats kicks to the head like they're throwaway spots. Goddamn frustrating thinking there's a wrestler I'd really like under all the bullshit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship:* Fred Yehi (c) vs. Brian Cage (_FIP Ascension 2017_) **** 1/2*

Really good sprint with a hot crowd but I just don't see the MOTYC praise in it. Kinda wish it went longer tbh. Thought Yehi's win was a bit too easy after he ate like 7 straight powerbombs.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Corey said:


> *FIP World Heavyweight Championship:* Fred Yehi (c) vs. Brian Cage (_FIP Ascension 2017_) **** 1/2*
> 
> Really good sprint with a hot crowd but I just don't see the MOTYC praise in it. Kinda wish it went longer tbh.


Wow this surprised the hell out of me. For some reason I got the impression the match was a 30 minute draw......? Must be a different match and my brain mangled them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw - 2/28/05 (12 years ago tonight)

Street Fight*

Shawn Michaels vs. Edge


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Wow this surprised the hell out of me. For some reason I got the impression the match was a 30 minute draw......? Must be a different match and my brain mangled them.


Haha nah I'm not sure what match you're thinking of but this only went like 11 minutes or so.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Io Shirai (c) vs Shana Baszler - Stardom of Champions 2/23/17

Awesome main event. The more Joshi I watch, the less I want to watch anything else :lol


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Lord Steven Regal vs. Larry Zbyszko *~ WCW Saturday Night (April 21st 1994 {film date, not air date})

****3/4 is a fair rating I think

Excellent match despite the sorta lame finish. Not a single clothesline


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Knockouts Championship Last KO Standing Match:* Rosemary(c) vs. Jade _(Impact Wrestling 3/2/17)_ **** 3/4*

Fuck this was awesome. Their Monster's Ball match from earlier in the year was more brutal but this had much better selling and a way better story centered around Rosemary's mist. Jade sold that shit sooooooooo well, even having to grab a bottle of water to wash it out of her eyes at one point. Lot of good bumps too and a strong enough finish (although I would've liked something a little more creative). TNA might get a lot of shit for some of their booking and contract situations, but they definitely have two cornerstone pieces in Lashley and Rosemary.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Volador working heel! :mark: Awesome way to start. Begins as a hardcore match and then evolves into nothing but big moves and spots but that's pretty much expected given the participants. Really enjoyed it though and honestly wished it had gone a little bit longer. *** 3/4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Raw - 3/4/96 (21 years ago tonight)*

1-2-3 Kid vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bobby Roode vs. AJ Styles (TNA Final Resolution 2011)*

Best match in TNA history.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Rusev vs John Cena - Wrestlemania 31, back when Rusev wasn't a joke 

DUDE CAME OUT IN A FUCKING TANK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*AWA Championship Wrestling - 3/5/88 - (29 years ago tonight)
*
*AWA Tag Team Championship Match
*
Midnight Rockers vs. Nasty Boys

Will probably be better than most of what we see on tonights "PPV."


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan 
Fastlane 2015

I still love this match!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Rush vs. Ultimo Guerrero* _(CMLL Puebla 3/7/17)_ *****

Solid match from the two. The finish was expectedly shitty though.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Larry Zbyszko vs. Lord Steven Regal *~ Clash of the Champions #27*

***1/4

Not as great as their previous match when Zbyszko won the Television Title, but still good nonetheless.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jack Gallagher vs Neville (WWE Fastlane)*

This was excellent. Two brits with that quality roud


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Summerslam 1998: Stone Cold Steve Austin (c) vs. The Undertaker

It was fun and aggressive brawl between the two. Undertaker had some great agility and I love the leg-drop onto the announcer's table spot. Anyway, it was a good main event for the WWF Championship.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. TJ Perkins* _(NXT 3/8)_ *** 3/4*

Solid match but the crowd was not buying ANYTHING from Perkins. :lol They just didn't care. Of course Nakamura didn't sell the leg either.

*Austin Aries vs. Tony Nese* _(205 Live 3/7)_ *****

Aries' return after being out the last 4 or months. I honestly thought he looked a bit out of shape and rusty. Just wasn't as crisp as I'm used to seeing him. Good match but ended a bit abrupty. I don't like the roaring forearm as a finisher at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Big Show & Kelly Kelly vs Serena & Luke Gallows, Smackdown August 20 2010

Haha I was going through all the eps of SD they've been adding to the Network lately and watching random matches on them.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Goldberg wiping the floor with that jobber Kevin Owens :mark

Match of the year candidate.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Winner Takes All Elimination Match from Survivor Series '01. Jesus christ I forgot how long that fucker was. Most of the eliminations were pretty flat and the match was a bit of a mess tbh. Definitely prefer the Invasion tag.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Trevor Lee v. ACH, AAW End of Innocence

After a great collar-and-elbow tie up, they.....begin to shake, which prompts the crowd to chant "shake it off." Lee says "YOU HEAR THEM!" and challenges ACH to a dance off, and ACH literally says he can't turn the offer down because he is black. Lee unties and waves his hair then starts to shake and roll on the ground, and ACH does some shaking, then bends backwards, rolls up onto his feet, and actually starts doing the Carlton Banks, followed by a spinaroonie. You cannot make this shit up. This is pro wrestling. Oh hold on, we are not quite done yet. Not long after the dance off ACH does some chops, and before one of them, holds two fingers to his head and says "special beam cannon!" This may all sound silly as fuck but I actually thought it was a really fun blend of wrestling and comedy, something that people who regularly do that typically fail miserably at. The actual wrestling was really good; these two have potential for a real hell of a match in them one day. This is my first Trevor Lee singles match and he has the best forearms of anyone I've seen this year and that definitely includes Chris Hero. Match is worth a watch even if not atop the level of the best stuff I've seen. Plus, bonus points - some goobers try to chant "this is awesome" and it doesn't catch on.

edit - Also there was a loud guy in the crowd who was probably drunk and yelled out a few times. One time he said, I think, "THIS IS THE MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEMANIA 36!!!"


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Finlay* ~ Smackdown (March 9th 2007)*

***1/4 - ***1/2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF World Tour 1991 - 3/11/91 (26 years ago tonight)
*
_WWF Intercontinental Title Match
_
Mr. Perfect (c) vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*WCPW Exit Wounds*









Kay Lee Ray vs. Bea Priestley

Why do make me do this KLR.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Naito v. Elgin from Osaka. Naito didn't wrestle it any different to how he wrestled Tanahashi, which is kind of crappy for Elgin being big. If Elgin didn't catch Naito mid-air a few times, it wouldn't have been clear at all Elgin was supposed to be a chunky power wrestler. Not to mention Naito had spots where he looked like the bigger of the two. Elgin had this bit where he was throwing standing lariats, and Naito, confusingly, was weeble-wobbling like he was Yokozuna...? Wat. Oh and he doesn't go down, btw, he lands a dropkick on the last last lariat attempt. He also didn't fall down on an Elgin enzuigiri. This, also, surprise, did not need to go 36 minutes. So much filler and "moves in passing." The big moves didn't feel big until late into the match. There was a top-rope sunset flip powerbomb that had no weight to it at all. Elgin gives a German to Naito, Natio's head hits the turnbuckles...forgotten about. Elgin goes for Kurt Angle multiple Germans and Naito grabs the ropes on the third one so the other two might as well not have happened. Even late into the match, Elgin does an apron powerbomb, guardrail powerbomb, and powerbomb in the middle of the ring all in succession with basically no meaning except to get the one nearfall. Naito's leg work was solid and Elgin clearly had trouble trying to execute moves with it, which was really nice. Elgin blocking the eyerake early was great, too. So much of this just felt flat and flowing downstream so I barely registered it. I struggled to want to even finish the match. Not sure how long I can keep up watching these 30-45 minute NJ main events.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Young Bucks v. War Machine, Honor Rising day 1

I've seen enough Young Bucks to feel like I should have an opinion on them and I just don't have one. I've tried to like them, I've entertained the thought I dislike them, and neither is true. I just feel nothing about them. This match was whatever to me. Or it sucked. I don't really know which and I don't really care. One of the Bucks fought off both of War Machine on their own with ranas and shit and then went on the floor as if he was struggling to make the hot tag. So that was dumb. And I think the last move he took before he did that was having a beard rubbed in his face so he had little reason to actually sell. I didn't finish this.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs. Kevin Owens (WWE Live 03/12/17)*

Legitimately the best match Owens had had in months. Super fun stuff.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Owen Hart vs 123 Kid (KOTR 1994)*

Fuuuuuck. I forgot how great this really is. It's a match in fast forward all in 4 or so minutes. They never stop or let up and everything they do is so crisp too. Owen gives Kid one hell of a baseball slide before the match even begins too.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar *~ Wrestlemania XXX*

First time I've seen this match since 2014....Yeah, it's too bad this wasn't a better match. I remember something about Taker getting a concussion in the early minutes, but I can't tell where it happened. So yeah, if the match was slow & choppy due to his injury, then can't be too upset. If not for Taker's injury, this had potential to be his best Wrestlemania match.

I've never really cared about the Streak and that it ended, just not emotionally invested in wrestling like that anymore. I just like a good wrestling match, don't care who wins or loses really. Their SummerSlam 2015 match is much better if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

_Kevin Owens v Sami Zayn (c)_ | NXT TakeOver: Rival






I really dig Sami's selling in this match a ton, the dude plays an awesome babyface; KO played his foil really well in the match as well, the consecutive powerbombs at the finish being absolutely brutal. I'm not very high on KO, but he is one hell of a worker and a guy with a good understanding of what it means to be a heel, really easy to hate. The only thing that was really off to me about the match was the pacing for whatever reason and a lack of selling at certain points. Either way, I liked it enough to make a video highlight package of it, so it's not bad by any stretch. Would recommend you watch the whole match on the network.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Shawn Michaels, Diesel & Undertaker (WWF Monday Night RAW 10/09/95)

Watched this earlier. The aftermath gets remembered more for when Mabel comes in and destroys Taker, leading to him wearing a face mask, but the actual match is really fun. HBK plays the FIP and he and Owen esp have a really good segment.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. The Undertaker *~ Wrestlemania XXIV*

***3/4 - ****

Still holds up as a good match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Lio Rush vs. Shigehiro Irie* _(Pro Wrestling Blitz 2/25/17)_ **** 3/4*
https://www.facebook.com/pg/pwBLITZ/videos/?ref=page_internal (first video, starts at 20 minutes)

This was a fantastic exhibition. They played the speed vs. power roles very nicely and some of Irie's offense was pretty awesome. Great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (NJ 6/17/96)*

Another super fun Liger match where he was excellent on offense esp. He gives Togo one hell of a slap, knocking him off the turnbuckle and onto the outside. He also finished him off with the SHOTEI~! A performance to watch for Liger for sure, as he does some really good arm work here.

But we got two absolute GEMS out of this match from Liger



















:maisie

Just wonderful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - MSG - 3/15/91 (26 years ago tonight)*

Shawn Michaels vs. Kato


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*NXT Championship:* Bobby Roode (c) vs. Kassius Ohno _(NXT 3/15)_ **** 1/2*

This was honestly kinda basic and I could see how someone could find it a bit boring at times, but I really enjoyed it as a solid little TV defense. Roode barely escapes with the title. Hero is so disgustingly fat now that it kind of bothers me to see him back on NXT like this. Just put him in some more flattering clothes or something because he is not a pretty sight.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Intercontinental Championship: Umaga (c) vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Carlito - Summerslam 2007

World Heavyweight Championship: Triple H (c) vs. Booker T - Wrestlemania XIX


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Reigns v. Strowman from Fastlane

roman's shoes






why


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Charlotte/Bayley from Fastlane

what the helling hell fuck, why wasn't this good?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Edge vs. Mick Foley - Hardcore Match - Wrestlemania 22

GOD!!! I miss the blood and violence. COULD WE PLEASE HAVE THIS STUFF BACK???


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock said:


> Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Shawn Michaels, Diesel & Undertaker (WWF Monday Night RAW 10/09/95)
> 
> Watched this earlier. The aftermath gets remembered more for when Mabel comes in and destroys Taker, leading to him wearing a face mask, but the actual match is really fun. HBK plays the FIP and he and Owen esp have a really good segment.


This was a fun match... isn't it eerie that the entire heel team is now passed away. :/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - Boston Garden - 3/18/89 (28 years ago tonight)
*
The Brainbusters vs. The Rockers


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What a fuckin tag match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Ric Flair* ~ Wrestlemania XVIII

****1/2

I actually feel this match is one of the most underrated in Wrestlemania history. It's not great, but it's a damn good brawl with overall crisp executions of moves (Taker's apron leg-drop & tombstone to Flair for example), including that badass spinebusta from Arn Anderson...take that Triple H. This has always been one of my favorite matches for Taker at 'Mania. In some ways it's better than the match the year before against Triple H, which kinda dragged & was a bit ridiculous. This match against Flair is crisp, moving the whole time, and the proper way to do a run-in by Arn Anderson.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton - Wresltemania 21

I just LOVE the ending of this match. It still gets me everytime I watch it. For people claiming that Taker buried Orton, I'd say watch this. Undertaker made Randy Orton look great even in defeat. This match, in my opinion, saved Randy Orton's career after his botched face turn in 2004.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs Mankind (WWF Championship) (WWF In Your House: Mind Games)*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/colum...p-wwf-your-house-mind-games.html#post66362713

Review up in the columns section


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This was fun for a while and then they just decided to do WAY too much. There was a random table spot, Riddle no-sold Crossroads, the Prestige interfered, we got a ref bump, a kickout of Crossroads, and it just kept going from there. Shitty finish too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF WrestleMania X - 3/20/94 (23 years ago tonight)
*
Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart

and

Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon IC Title Ladder Match

I remember having my friends over for this show because it was my birthday party, and for some reason, the show never appeared on my TV despite us ordering it. :lol I was so pissed. Great matches, though and a very underrated card in general, IMO.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Diesel *~ Wrestlemania XII

*Long time since I've watched this match, nothing too special here really. If it would have kept up a quicker pace it could have been better, but there were too many slower moments I feel.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*CMLL Welterweight Title: *Mephisto (c) vs. Caristico
_CMLL Puebla 3/20/17

_Nothing special here. Finish was real weak too.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Man Mountain Rock v Jean-Pierre LaFitte - WWF Superstars

In this match MMR threw an overhead belly-to-belly better than Scott Steiner tbh


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Matt Riddle vs. TK Cooper *_(PROGRESS Wrestling Freedom's Road 3/6/17)_* *** 3/4

*Sweet match! Loved what I've seen from Cooper so far.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Randy Savage vs. Ted DiBiase* ~ Wrestlemania IV

*Both times I've watched this match I've expected it to be better than it really is. Unfortunately the match was too focused on the outside interference. Nothing special here really, had much potential to be better than it was...underwhelming. Later I'll re-watch their Steel Cage match, which was better than this one if I remember.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Scott Putski vs Brian Christopher


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant *~ The Main Event (February 5th 1988)

*I'm no fan of Hogan, but what a stupid & silly way to end his four-year title reign. In the world of booking a four-year title reign is a major deal, and it definitely could have gone much better than this. It's like they were pushing Ted DiBiase but only to a certain extent, as that was pushed aside for the Hogan/Savage stuff. So to have that sorta build where Andre forfeits the title to DiBiase, and then DiBiase faces Savage in the finals at WM IV but then loses, just anti-climactic for what could have been a great heel run there. 

I would have had DiBiase win the title at WM IV, still do the DiBiase/Andre vs. Hogan/Savage tag match at SummerSlam, but make it for the championship. We saw that format adopted years later of course. So in that situation that's when Savage would have won the belt after pinning DiBiase in the ring while Hogan & Andre were fighting on the outside. Naturally, Hogan woulda gotten butthurt he didn't win the title but his "best friend" Savage did. Boom cue the Savage versus Hogan culminating in their match at WM V still. Better angle.

Only second time I've ever watched this match and while it sucks (obviously), it was a big deal at the time considering it was the end of the "Hulk Hogan myth" or whatever Ventura said at the end haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Two matches:

*WWF WrestleMania 7 - 3/24/91 (26 years ago tonight)
*
The Rockers vs. Haku & Barbarian

*WWF WrestleMania 7 3/24/91 (26 years ago tonight)*

The Ultimate Warrior vs. Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I completely forgot how great their chemistry was. Also, this felt like Undertaker in his prime.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*PROGRESS Chapter 45*

SPPT vs. British Strong Style


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Drew Galloway v. Will Ospreay, WCPW Exit Wounds

"and Will is a tall lad as well, ohyo'know and Drew is used to fighting shorter opponents but uh, I think Will's height here allows him maximum....damage on his strikes to a slightly taller..champion opponent."

Matt Striker still sucks.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2017 Second Round: *Cody Rhodes vs. "Bad Bones" John Klinger - ****

*Fun match that got a HUGE reaction out of the live crowd but it was a tad too overbooked for me. There's been a slew of people that have kicked out of Cross Rhodes recently and it's not that surprising to see anymore tbh.

_(The rest of this show has been fucking great though btw)_


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fantastic match with one of the best stories going towards the main event of mania. THAT POP when he hits the running knee. :sodone


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Meiko Satomura Vs. Syuri (3/11/17)



edit: these dailymotion embeds are obnoxious, aren't they?
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5f6dx6


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Steve Austin vs Shawn Michaels, Wrestlemania XIV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Prime Time Wrestling - 3/27/89 - (28 years ago tonight)
*
The BrainBusters vs. The Rockers


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Undertaker vs Mankind, King of the Ring 1998.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Yokozuna vs. Randy Savage *~ Raw (February 28th 1994)*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bret Hart vs. Doink @ WWE Summerslam '93.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Corporate Royal Rumble, Raw Jan 1999


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick Rude vs. Johnny B. Badd @ WCW Saturday Night (February '94)


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Shawn Michaels vs. Marty Jannetty @ WWE Summerslam '93.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Steve Austin vs The Rock, Wrestlemania XV.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Muta said:


> Shawn Michaels vs. Marty Jannetty @ WWE Summerslam '93.


You might want to trade in your copy of that event as I'm sure it was HBK/Hennig


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (In Your House: Ground Zero)

I could never get enough of Undertaker matches. He's the best storyteller in the ring. His dive at the end of the match was incredible taking out, at least, 10 guys.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chris Jericho/Sami Zayn v. Kevin Owens/Samoa Joe from Raw a few weeks ago. Jericho is apparently right back to being trash. Who the fuck gets in the ring with Joe in 2017 and just starts dropkicking him like he's a cruiserweight? He threw him over the top rope with one hand too. Lmao.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian at No Mercy 1999.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF WrestleMania 6 - 4/1/90 - (27 years ago tonight)
*
The Rockers vs. The Orient Express


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Rock n Roll Express vs Manny Fernandez and Rick Rude


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Usos v. American Alpha from 3/21. Really good, better than I remember most of those popular smackdown tags from 2002-2003 being. Mightve gotten a MOTYC thread nom from me if we didn't get a commercial gap.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dean Malenko vs Norman Smiley (WCW Worldwide 11/23/1997)*

Some good mat stuff here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Clash of the Champions: Ragin' Cajun - 4/2/89 (28 years ago today)*

*WCW World Championship Title Match
*
Rick Steamboat (c) vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Adam Cole v. Chris Daniels, ROH 15th Anniversary

Boring. Great ending though.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Roman Reigns vs Big Show
Last Man Standing
Extreme Rules 2015


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe (NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis)*

Really good match. So hyped for Okada vs. Shibata :mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

E & C vs Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz, Summerslam 2000. One of my favorite PPVs of all time and one of my favorite matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hiromu Takahashi v. Ryusuke Taguchi, NJPW 45th Anniversary

You've done well when you take quasi-comic offense from a butt, turned it into quasi-comic offense against said butt, and then stripped the comedy of it so it just become good ass wrestling (double entendre boiii). Takahashi does a catapult thing at one bit but instead of launching Taguchi, he just makes sure his knees go into Taguchi's butt. What felt like the 'ending stretch' came less than ten minutes into the match which felt bizarre but weirdly didn't feel forced. It felt like it escalated pretty naturally even though it also felt like it came out of nowhere. Good match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Shawn Michaels vs Ken Shamrock (IYH: DX)_

Ken nearly decapitated himself on the rope at one point.

This went on a while just to get to a DQ finish. Obviously they did a DQ to keep both strong as they were still trying to build Ken up.

Owen return was great and he and Shawn would have been a hot feud going into RR, tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Rey Misterio Jr & Juventud Guerrera vs. La Parka & Psicosis (Nitro 12/15/97)_

Insanely fun spotfest here. One of the best matches of the year for Nitro, TBH. 4 guys wanting to show the people in charge no doubt what they _could_ do.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Hell in a Cell: *The Undertaker vs. Shane McMahon _(Wrestlemania 32) _*****

* It's not the popular opinion but I still fucking love this match. Taker's performance is really something else when you compare it to the other matches he's had at Mania the past few years. Better than everything he's done since Punk imo.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs TJ Perkins - NXTV 3/8/17

That was actually a really good match, hope these guys work together more in the future.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Amazing... this is Mark Calaway before the Undertaker and before becoming the greatest legend of wrestling. What's so surreal is that his manager was Paul Heyman.

This is a quick match against some jobber but still a piece of history to watch.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017

Just rewatched this match for the 3rd time and I still can't completely articulate how amazing this match is to me. An absolute modern classic in my mind, my front runner for MOTY by a considerable margin and already considering it one of my all time favorite matches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera (WCW Thunder 01/15/1998)_

Really good match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWF Royal Rumble 1998) (Casket Match)_

I forgot how early Shawn took that casket bump tbh and how many bumps afterwards he continued to take too. I feel like the match is quite forgotten tbh because of the back bump as it's still a very good match IMO and probably still the best casket match (altho I can't remember them all atm)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Monday Nitro - 7/7/97
*
Juventud Guerrera/Hector Garza vs. Villano IV/Villano V


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Mid South Wrestling
January 1983
Mr Wrestling II vs Gorgeous Gino Hernandez


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alundra Blayze & Heidi Lee Morgan vs Bull Nakano & Luna Vachon [Raw, October 3 1994]

Funny commentary between Vince & Randy Savage during this :lol Savage says he fancies Bull Nakano and Vince is like "are you mad?" :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What a fucking sprint.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Backlash 2004 - 4/18/04 (13 years ago tonight)
*
Chris Benoit (c) vs. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

some comments on this video :lmao

Luigi Oblena21 hours ago
He looks like a Punjab version of Razor Ramon.﻿

Supreme Swaraj22 hours ago
Never knew jinder has a finishing move.﻿


Riley Chev21 hours ago
Jinder has the potential to be what Muhammad Hassan should of been.﻿

Muhammad Hassan :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hassan was such utter shit. Glad he got buried for terrorism.

----------

Matt Hardy vs Finlay - *WWE: Smackdown 6/22/07*

Lazy for a proper paragraph assessment for what this contained, but as anticipated: great, rugged war between the hard nosed heel & spectacular face. Finlay was quality up and down in this, but Matt steals it b/c the dude is seriously so magnificent, I can't believe it has taken until having a Broken gimmick for some to realize. Matt's punches nearly tko'ing Finlay as he's fighting from below to save his knee from being demolished. Awesome, awesome, awesome. Wild finish, too. It's a shade under Hardy vs Masters (which is _tremendous_) from a few weeks later, although this Matt singles match circa 2007 (possibly into 2008) idea is really paying off.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_Summerslam 2013 Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk
Incredible match that i hadn't seen, they both did an incredible job and cemented the fact that Lesnar is a machine_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KENTA vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (NOAH 06/27/04)*

One of the best NOAH matches ever.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've been watching a whole bunch of matches lately while going through the Nitros in 2000. Pretty sure I remember seeing a stickball bat on a pole match somewhere in there.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Sting vs Hulk Hogan (Superbrawl 8)_

The culmination, or should I say continuation, of _the_ botched angle.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Vacant Impact Tag Team Championship: *LAX vs. Decay vs. Reno Scum vs. Laredo Kid & Garza Jr. _(Impact Wrestling 3/30) _**** 1/4

*Fun match that may as well just have been LAX vs. Garza & Laredo. Fun interactions and double teams between those four. Never really got the sense that anyone besides LAX were winning here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - 4/22/91 - MSG, NYC (26 years ago tonight)
*
_The Rockers & Virgil vs. Orient Express & Mr. Fuji
_
I don't think there's a Rockers match I've watched now as an adult that I haven't been fully invested in and looking forward to what they will do in their matches. Even more-so than I was a fan of their's as a kid. MSG always gave The Rockers a strong amount of love, too. Such a fun tag-team, even to this day watching their stuff on an 11 disc DVD compilation I have. So glad I was able to purchase this compilation (and others) before the guy got busted on IOffer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bret Hart vs. Ric Flair- Souled Out 1998 - *** 1/2. Really good match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Randy Savage vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Cage Match) ( WCW Uncensored 1998)_

fpalm

fpalm

No, really

fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Austin Theory v. Darby Allin, Evolve 78
Theory is a 19 year old green kid and Allin has some psycho junky gimmick, and that’s like, a dream match up for me. Allin has springboards and ranas to confuse the kid, and even uses one of the poles to jump into an elbow. What really makes me want to talk about this was Theory’s Asai moonsault. Unlike most who do it from the second rope, he did it from the top and basically missed Allin and landed ribs-first onto the guardrail. Him being a 19 year old rookie who always wants to learn and get experience means the botch was fucking *perfect* for the match, but they didn’t go anywhere with it. Allin sold as if the moonsault hit properly and they continued the match. It was still a damn good match but the missed opportunity to tell one hell of a story (especially since Theory wound up winning anyway) grinds my gears. The crowd had this super big reaction to Theory after he got up from the botched moonsault, which makes it feel like they missed an even bigger opportunity to capitalize on the fuck up and make it the entire basis of a seriously excellent match. Real good match regardless of missed opportunity, but also a shame because it could have been kind of special.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff Cobb v. Drew Galloway, Evolve 78
Man I don’t know what the fuck but Galloway has struggled to interest me this year. I’m a *massive* 2010-2011 McIntyre fan as many people know, and it’s been heart-breaking to not dig his stuff too much. I think the problem somehow lies with me because I don’t even really have criticisms of how he’s working, it’s just not doing much for me. This match was fine but impossible for me to care enough to speak about. What the fuck is me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Jeff Cobb v. Drew Galloway, Evolve 78
> Man I don’t know what the fuck but Galloway has struggled to interest me this year. I’m a *massive* 2010-2011 McIntyre fan as many people know, and it’s been heart-breaking to not dig his stuff too much. I think the problem somehow lies with me because I don’t even really have criticisms of how he’s working, it’s just not doing much for me. This match was fine but impossible for me to care enough to speak about. What the fuck is me.


You're not alone in this. For the longest time Galloway's matches were just decent or solid and nothing more for me. Idk what it was but it just really wasn't that interesting despite me knowing he has talent. Some of his heel work in EVOLVE has been good to watch lately but I'm glad he's in NXT now.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Corey said:


> You're not alone in this. For the longest time Galloway's matches were just decent or solid and nothing more for me. Idk what it was but it just really wasn't that interesting despite me knowing he has talent. Some of his heel work in EVOLVE has been good to watch lately but I'm glad he's in NXT now.


When did it start, approximately? Curious since I think I've seen a total of 1 match from his post-WWE exit up until this year, and I don't know if I missed anything actually really good from 2014-2015. And yeah decent/solid sums it up, he's missing the spark he used to have IMO. Excited for the Oney Lorcan match everyone fawned over though, hopefully he can pick up where he left off before the burial in 2012. I remember the one minute squash match with Brodus Clay at the 2012 Rumble even being good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> When did it start, approximately? Curious since I think I've seen a total of 1 match from his post-WWE exit up until this year, and I don't know if I missed anything actually really good from 2014-2015. And yeah decent/solid sums it up, he's missing the spark he used to have IMO. Excited for the Oney Lorcan match everyone fawned over though, hopefully he can pick up where he left off before the burial in 2012. I remember the one minute squash match with Brodus Clay at the 2012 Rumble even being good.


Not really sure if I can pinpoint a time frame cause my EVOLVE viewing has been very inconsistent over the years, but it seemed like a lot of the time it was really dependent on the opponent. He matched up really well and had damn good matches with certain people (Roddy Strong being the biggest one) but for the most part I thought his EVOLVE Title run was forgettable and most of his stuff has been hit or miss on the indies (or just decent). He had some good stuff in TNA though. These matches are definitely his standouts since he got released:

vs. Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 35) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9nAnhWYYgY

^^^ They had a couple more really good matches in EVOLVE (including a cage match) but that's the only one I can find online.

vs. Lashley (KO or Tap Only, Slammiversary 2016) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9b7ih7qc1NY

vs. Will Ospreay (WCPW Exit Wounds) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR-QHXaAaJU (you might enjoy this one just for the sheer fact that he throws OSpreay around like a ragdoll :lol)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't watch the Ospreay match. It'll just piss you off. (b/c it totally did w/me 8*D b/c Ospreay can't even get beat up w/o it being FUCKING AWFUL)

Drew vs Mike Bailey from PWG BOLA 2015 is a stronger rec for the hoss vs junior type of match. I'm a stickler for the junior to not be on top too much. Regardless of alignment. You have to play out that format w/some intelligence.

-----------

Matt Hardy vs Lance Cade - *WWE: Smackdown 6/29/07*

This entire SD was structured as a house show to simply put on a show for fans, following the canceled RAW after the Benoit tragedy. It was actually really cool of both Matt & commentary to sell Matt's bum knee from the week before vs Finlay. When things like that stuck week by week, oh shit. It just makes things sweeter. This isn't a top flight match, but it's def good. Cade is one of those WWE midcard guys who you kind of wanted to see more of what he had to offer, then when you did w/the right opponent, he worked. Not to say he alone isn't solid, but you know, top tier guy like Hardy working w/him and it just clicks. Lariat is MASSIVE. Loved his sit out spinebuster finish. They play up how deadly the move is to secure W's w/a strong tease here. Matt is killer, per usual. Dude can be on the ropes in a match, then blast someone w/one of his corker fists & it immediately can spark a comeback. Matt's Twist of Fate finish was unreal at this time. Before "RKO out of nowhere" was cool, Hardy was hitting this out of the blue. vs Finlay, vs Masters, now vs Cade as he countered a superplex set up spot by bouncing his feet from the ropes into the front face lock, finisher. Great finish, good, effective match.


Mankind vs Owen Hart - *WWF: Monday Night RAW 1/6/97* (taped 12/96)

I still love this match to bits. Commentary constantly refers to it as a "tough-man match", which maybe explains the leeway why it has the chance to use weapons, spend lots of time outside the ring? More than the usual Foley-esque affair. Considering the two involved, match manages to feel both smooth & rough from start to finish. Owen can hit a beautiful spinning heel kick which BLASTS Mankind in the face, then Mankind answers back a sequence later by bashing Owen in the head w/a tray that contained the water bottles. There's a little bit of everything packed into this fulfilling 7 minutes. Most importantly, and best of all, it feels like a FIGHT from start to finish. This has to be semi-well known by now.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

God Bless DDT


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I watched the Ospreay match weeks back and turned it off halfway through. I didn't hate it but there's too much on the watch list to keep trying to watch wrestlers I dislike. 

I would have never guessed Evolve would even be the type of place to run cage matches. I'll try to remember thise Drew matches for 10 years from now.

That Owen/Foley is so good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I literally watched it for Drew, just to try and see as much as I can w/him. But alas, the hate for the other won in the end. I'm finally at that point now where I actually have to pick and choose what I see now. Unless my brother is around to tell me to leave a match on to laugh at it. (*cough AR Fox vs Chris Dickinson cough*) _Kind of_ worth wasting 15 minutes. The Lashley match listed is p. dang good though. You might like Lashley nowadays. He got...good. Little clunky here and there, but good.

I swear I actually watch the Mankind vs Owen match a few times out of random habit. I click the first RAW of 97 b/c I tell myself "lets watch the entire calendar year" before I get bored and start to jump ahead, and that's classified as the first match of the year, ergo, must be watched when it comes on.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> I'm finally at that point now where I actually have to pick and choose what I see now.


This is where I'm heading. I've seen enough of (for example) Ospreay to know that I don't like him and I can skip his matches. There's so much wrestling that I need to whittle it down.

I added the Lashley/Hardy match to my YES list this year, liked the Richards match and Richards/Edwards 3-way enough, and REALLY liked the Edwards iron man. So yeah Lashley actually won me over. I mean, come on....if I was going to hate anything it would be matches with Richards and Edwards and I instead came out satisfied.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> This is where I'm heading. I've seen enough of (for example) Ospreay to know that I don't like him and I can skip his matches. There's so much wrestling that I need to whittle it down.
> 
> I added the Lashley/Hardy match to my YES list this year, liked the Richards match and Richards/Edwards 3-way enough, and REALLY liked the Edwards iron man. So yeah Lashley actually won me over. I mean, come on....if I was going to hate anything it would be matches with Richards and Edwards and I instead came out satisfied.


Hmm hmm. I'm done w/that guy. I tried, he's just awful in every way, so there's no point anymore. Just like I'm done w/Chuck Taylor too. Not saying he's to me what he is to you, but I'm over it. Like deathly over him by this point. I got my early to mid Chikara matches, and that's enough for me.

Lashley vs Jeff has been his best match on the year, for me. I hated the Lashley vs Davey match (shocker), but the 3 way w/Edwards & EC3 (...) was solid. Iron Man had its moments. I think something as pointless as a hilariously bad call by Josh Matthews became the most memorable aspect about it, that my first thought when I think about it is "lol, that was dumb" but overall it was watchable. Mostly dug Lashley during it. iirc he TOSSED Edwards out of the ring w/such scary ease, that it was a ridiculous bump that couldn't be stopped. Thought Lashley vs Edwards at the end of 2016 - too lazy too look up the date, but it was like November iirc - was easily the best match vs each other.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

It was EC3? :lmao Yeah I didn't like it TOO much, I guess.

How ironic. The brawl with Matt Riddle from this year is literally the only Chuck Taylor match I've ever enjoyed. Still don't want to watch him but I mean it happened.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, t'was EC3. Too much ADDING DAVEY into things where he doesn't need to be going on. :lol

Go figure. Well, to my credit to suffer the irony, I haven't seen that match vs Riddle. But if it is actually A BRAWL, and not his parody "look at me, comedy, best friendz" stuff that's been plaguing him for years, I'll def want to check it out. So far everything I've seen from Riddle I've liked, fwiw.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chuck isn't totally dead serious in it but he definitely puts the comedy stuff aside and attempts to have an actual match. I guess it's more of a WWE style hardcore match than something I'd (without hesitation) call a 'brawl', but I'm probably overthinking it. Match is good either way.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll take it. I've seen stuff from him in the past where it sounds more of the same (cue in grudge tag matches vs The Colony). Now just to find it for myself. I don't wanna be completely "bleh, EVOLVE sucks these days", so any little bit will do. 

oh hey this match only goes about 10 minutes too. Plus side.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA (NOAH 10/08/05)*

Tenryu beating the shit out of people = :mark:
KENTA being the fiery underdog = :mark:
This match = :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Sting vs DDP (WCW Monday Nitro 03/23/1998)_

Not quote as good as their '99 match, but still an excellent match here. Esp as it was on a Nitro around this time. Even got a clean finish too.

Another near PPV quality match tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA vs. Samoa Joe (ROH In Your Face)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

_I'm still working my way through all of the Monday night Raws and am up to Feb 98...so had to watch The royal Rumble HBK vs The Undertaker Casket match...Amazing every time I watch it_


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KENTAFuji vs. Morishima & Rikio (NOAH 07/16/06)*

Everything was going just fine, but then this happened:








:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Steve Austin vs Shawn Michaels (Wrestlemania 14)_

It was more about the moment more than the match, considering the state of HBK esp. It has its moments, the opening few minutes were great and hot.

But Austin's coronation was the main goal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (ROH Glory By Honor V)*

GOAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Güeros del Cielo vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG BOLA 2015: Night One


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mt. Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong & The Young Bucks) vs. Eurotrash (Tommy End, Zack Sabre, Jr. & Marty Scurll) - PWG BOLA 2015: Night One


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF In Your House: Good Friends, Better Enemies - 4/28/96 (21 years ago tonight)
*
*WWF Championship
*
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Diesel

Great match. One of the best of the year and the NG era. Bar none.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher - PWG BOLA 2015: Night Two


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mike Baily vs Drew Galloway - PWG BOLA 2015: Night Two


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mt. Rushmore 2.0 (Super Dragon & The Young Bucks) vs Andrew Everett, Trevor Lee & Biff Busick - PWG BOLA 2015: Night Two


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG BOLA 2015: Final Stage


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor v. Seth v. Miz triple threat for the main event of RAW 05/01/2017.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BRAUN vs Roman Reigns - Payback 2017

Great match :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

jinder vs sami - smackdown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

NWA 2002 - Ken Shamrock (c) vs THE TRUTH RON KILLINGS


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella, Divas Championship match, Night Of Champions 2014

For no reason other than I like watching AJ win stuff :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

AJ :mark: 

Eddie Guerrero and Tajiri (c) vs Team Angle - Smackdown 29/5/2004


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hardyz vs Sheamus & Cesaro from Payback, great match feel sorry for Jeff losing his tooth!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Big Vito (c) vs Terry Funk - Nitro 12/06/2000


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Omega v. Ishii from New Japan Cup. I still have nearly 20 minutes of this left and I have no idea what the fuck they are doing. Match is messy and confusing. It's like a 30 minute Dolph Ziggler "epic."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kevin Nash vs THE GIANT - WCW NWO Souled Out 1998


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny said:


> Kevin Nash vs THE GIANT - WCW NWO Souled Out 1998


Nash/Giant is of course mainly remembered for the botched powerbomb finish, which was very nasty. But the actual match was surprisingly decent IMO. Good spot where Nash went over the top rope and was caught by Giant;










Nash also did a leap frog and bumped for Giant. Finish is still as shocking as ever though, not talking about the hot coffee but the powerbomb nearly breaking Giant's fucking neck. 

I did read that Nash apparently didn't want to do the spot tho, but Giant wanted it, so.

The medical staff came out, but they had to work on The Giant’s worked injury of the coffee in his eyes instead of his actual shoot injury of being dropped on his head. Awkward.

But hey, Nash did the job at Uncensored. Oh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nakajima v. Kenou from...I think First Navigation. It was weirdly worked but it had tons of stiff kicks so I enjoyed parts of it. In the opening bit they did the "both guys are fast and one winds up on his ass ducking a kick" thing way better than most who try it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:homer3 wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Monday Night Raw - 7/1/96
*

Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Marty Jannetty


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Sting match never happened. He forfeited because he was a member of Hot Stuff International. He was replaced by the wretched Sam Houston. :tripsscust


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fucking stellar match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kota Ibushi vs. TAKA Michinoku (K-DOJO 15th Anniversary Show)*

TAKA killing it :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black vs Kenny Omega (ROH Bound By Hate)*

Really good, fun match. Would probably be a classic it had more time TBH. There was this wonderful sequence near the end of the match:










:lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow sid making nash tap with a crossface


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Monday Night Raw - 3/6/97
*
_Finals for WWF European Championship 
_
Owen Hart vs. British Bulldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chicky Starr vs. Invader III (Scaffold Match) (May 1986)*

These matches are always crazy and this is no different. Incredibly intense, Chicky gets bloodied up too. Tension as high as the scaffold. Awesome.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Barry Windham vs 2 Cold Scorpio (WCW Clash of the Champions 23)*

Excellent match. Windham as the veteran against the up and comer Scorpio. Enjoyed this.

Little tidbit; I believe this event was Michael Buffer's debut.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

WM17 Main Event Rock vs Austin, so awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:braun


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sting vs Randy Savage (WCW Spring Stampede 1998) *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DDP vs Goldberg - Fall Brawl 1999 - wow hard to believe 11 months ago at halloween havon these two put on a classic. this was terrible :lol


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Stephanie Mcmahon Vs Trish Stratus leather whipping match RAW 02/01/2001


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Goldberg vs Raven (WCW Monday Nitro 04/20/1998)_

:lenny

So

Much

Fun

Goldberg INSANE over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Scott Steiner vs Goldberg - Fall Brawl 2000. :sodone still one of my favourite matches after every re-watch. The build up :sodone the promo from Steiner before the match :sodone 

Steiner was fucking great in 2000. 

More recent i watched this. 






What a fucking match. :mark: I really miss J.R. when i start to re-watch matches.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Stone Cold Vs The Rock WWF Title Steel Cage Match RAW 02/01/2001

Another bloody afair.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I was correct originally, the formation of THE TWO MAN POWERTRIP :mark:

*02/04/2001


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Monday Night Raw - 8/11/97
*
_Mankind vs. Shawn Michaels_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Barry Windham vs Terry Funk (Puerto Rico 07/31/1986)_

This thing really heats up the second Funk spits in Barry's face lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chris Jericho and Kurt Angle vs Rob Van Dam and Stone Cold Steve Austin - Raw 2001

Great match before Austin/Angle at Unforgiven.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*NEVER Openweight Title: *Hirooki Goto (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki (_NJPW 4/27/17_)

Didn't really care for this, even before the shitty ending. Never really thought they hit an interesting groove. Just kind of sputtered on delivering forearms for the longest time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mick Foley vs Terry Funk - Raw is War 1998 - No Holds Barred match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Barry Windham & Ronnie Garvin vs The Midnight Express (NWA TV 05/16/1987)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Smackdown Women's Title:* Naomi (c) vs. Charlotte (_SD 4/25_) **** 1/4*

Really scrappy showing from Naomi and a very exciting match up until the DQ finish, which I really didn't mind tbh. These two have some good chemistry to keep a look out for down the road.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ric Flair (c) vs THE GIANT - WCW Championship match - Nitro 1996. 

GIANT wins the title, then you can barely understand a word he is saying post match interview.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jericho v. Owens from Payback. I was shocked by how much I enjoyed it (aka I'm surprised I enjoyed it at all), I could see someone really loving it if they had any investment in this feud, or Jericho or Owens individually. Owens using the same finger-on-the-rope trick he did at Mania, leading to Jericho attacking the hand was awesome. It's kind of shitty that Owens couldn't get a win out of this even if I don't really care about him, but his crippled hand preventing him from grabbing the ropes, which had saved his ass twice now, made it worth it and made Jericho look like a genius. Great last few minutes to a surprisingly good and interesting match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rollins/Joe from Payback. I can't remember another match where a commentary team was this confused about why a match was happening in front of them. Rollins and Joe both said the match was less business and more personal. Booker says Joe likes making money so Cole goes "uh yeah maybe it is more business for Joe." Cole says Joe wants to win and Booker says Joe probably actually doesn't care and just wants to hurt Rollins.

The slow motion replay of Rollins going "MOTHERFFF" :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - Boston Garden - 5/13/89 (28 years ago tonight)
*
_The Rockers vs. The Fabulous Rogeaus_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH 6-Man Tag Team Titles:* Bully Ray & The Briscoes (c) vs. The Rebellion (Titus, Coleman, & Taylor) _(ROH TV 5/13)_ *****

Good match, sudden finish. Got our obligatory Bully Ray table spot afterwards though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - Wrestlemania X *****


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ricky Steamboat & Jay Youngblood vs Stan Hansen & Bruiser Brody (All Japan 11/26/1982)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Shawn Michaels vs John Cena (WWE WrestleMania 23)_

Having only watched the official DVD version up until now, I'm not sure I knew a fan actually ran in at the start until I just watched the live version lol.

This is still an excellent match and a favorite of mine tbh.

Only real negative is Cena blowing off the great leg work by HBK a little too quickly. Top main event tho. Shawn brings his pseudo heel side too and the Piledriver spot still looks great.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Brock said:


> _Shawn Michaels vs John Cena (WWE WrestleMania 23)_
> 
> Having only watched the official DVD version up until now, I'm not sure I knew a fan actually ran in at the start until I just watched the live version lol.
> 
> ...


One of the most underrated and lesser talked about Wrestlemania main events of all time imo along with Hogan/Warrior. Have both solidly at **** 1/2 and love the shit out of em.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Corey said:


> One of the most underrated and lesser talked about Wrestlemania main events of all time imo along with Hogan/Warrior. Have both solidly at **** 1/2 and love the shit out of em.


I just love HBK's face as he's waving the fan off and Cena can't help but have a smirk too


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Matt Riddle v. David Starr- Progress title v. wXw title at CZW's 18th anny show. What. This was good. Is it time I add a 'duh' at the end of that for Riddle matches now? I cannot remember any Matt Riddle match I've seen this year not being at least good to some extent. It helps that Riddle looks like he enjoys himself in the ring the most out of anyone in the entire world. He looks happy to be out there for every second, and his personality is infectious. He has a physical look like a dude on an Australian show about surfers, and acts like someone out of Dazed & Confused. That winning combo would be one thing, but he's also a badass grappler, has enjoyable signature spots, is electric with the crowd, and even if he goes overboard sometimes, he has the big fight aura when he needs it. I had no intention to actually talk about this match at all when I started writing, I just wanted to gush over one guy in it. Lesnar fears Riddle.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Marty Scurll v. Lio Rush, ROH The Experience

2/3 falls where Scurll loses the first fall by DQ, then immediately wins the second because of the damage he caused. This happens like two minutes into the fucking match and I don't understand why. Scurll acted like "HUH WUT??" when he was DQ'ed so it couldn't have been a strategy. The fans booed the DQ as well. Nice going. Scurll is the "villain" but barely makes any attempt to actually be a heel, and fans love him. If they wanted go the match-long underdog route with Rush, then face him against someone the fans don't love. I don't understand how anybody likes Scurll to begin with, but it is what it is. Is he even a heel? No idea, but wherever he lands on the face/heel/tweener spectrum, he has an anti-charisma that makes is impossible to tell. I turned this off with 10 minutes left and very much regret even downloading it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Yeah1993 did you know Riddle wrestled Dan Severn over Mania weekend this year? Legit wrestling match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Corey said:


> @Yeah1993 did you know Riddle wrestled Dan Severn over Mania weekend this year? Legit wrestling match.


Yeah. :mark: I'm waiting until mid-year to sub to floslam and DDT Universe (maybe another site) for a month and just do an actual *HUGE* catch up on stuff I have to watch that I can't find/don't want to directly download. I hope I actually do it. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Yeah. :mark: I'm waiting until mid-year to sub to floslam and DDT Universe (maybe another site) for a month and just do an actual *HUGE* catch up on stuff I have to watch that I can't find/don't want to directly download. I hope I actually do it. :lol


All I gotta say is good fucking luck. I subbed to FloSlam for Mania weekend and couldn't even make it through 3 days worth of shows (which was like 6 total I think), let alone a whole year. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

2-for-1 special

Lashley vs. Jeff Hardy _(TNA One Night Only: Legends)_ *** 1/2*

Lazy ass booking. This is literally the sequence they gave us the last half of the match: Hardy hits a twist of fate and a swanton inside the ring for a nearfall, then kits a swanton over the ropes to the floor (big bump), follows that up with a twist of fate on the steel steps (ugly bump), and then hits a huge swanton off the top rope while Lashley is on the steps (huge bump). What do we get after that? We go in the ring, he gets a nearfall, Lashley hits one spear and then wins. What the fuck? :lol

Drew Galloway vs. DJ Z _(AAW Homecoming 2017)_ **** 3/4*

Fuckin awesome match! Zema comes out blazing and even attacks Drew before he can take his jacket off and starts flying around everywhere. This naturally pisses off Galloway and he responds by throwing him around like a ragdoll. Highlights include Zema jumping off the staging and then later getting body slammed into the side of a wall. :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sid (c) vs Goldberg - Halloween havoc 1999. The blood pouring off sid :sodone


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Bret Hart (c) vs. Diesel - Steel Cage Match (In Your House 6: Rage In The Cage)

Slow match yet fun but the ending was pretty awesome when Undertaker dragged Diesel to "hell" which enabled Hart to exit the cage.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The SatanTaker said:


> Bret Hart (c) vs. Diesel - Steel Cage Match (In Your House 6: Rage In The Cage)
> 
> Slow match yet fun but the ending was pretty awesome when Undertaker dragged Diesel to "hell" which enabled Hart to exit the cage.


I believe that's the match that Nash talked about in his '95 timeline shoot, where Bret refused to take Nash's Powerbomb at the end of the match and both Nash and Taker were apparently upset with him over it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Takeshi Morishima vs Samoa Joe (ROH 5th Year Festival; New York)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*NWA World Middleweight Championship:* Ultimo Guerrero (c) vs. Caristico _(CMLL Arena Puebla 5/1/17)_ **** 1/2*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umjE_ptXEWM (at 2 hours, 5 minutes)

This wasn't much different than the usual stuff you'd see from the two, but I'm a sucker for some of it. Good title match with a hot crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker (No Mercy 2002)*

:mark:

Still an great HIAC match. The blood is fucking EVERYWHERE. Heyman is fantastic in this btw. Great bump and blade job from him too.










:done

Lesnar is esp wonderful in this. Taker's hand psychology is still annoying though and that should have been better executed, but it's still one of the best matches in the genre IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Barry Windham vs Dick Murdoch - UWF 7/11/87_

Some excellent armwork in this and the whole match is just one great struggle between the two. Love the big punch exchange in the middle and some of Murdoch's selling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice of them to throw Aleister a bone for going on the European tour. This man will definitely be a force, here in Ring of Honor. :nigel


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fun ass match! Give it a watch. Another notch in the belt of Dunne's excellent 2017 (took place on March 12th if you keep track like me ). *** 3/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, this was pretty good! It's a fancam but real easy to watch because there was little downtime. There wasn't a bunch of climbing for the sake of doing it and they used the cage a fair amount. The last few minutes provided some nice false finishes that I didn't expect to see in a match with this kind of setting. Keep your eyes out for Cody doing his tribute to Kurt by going for a moonsault off the top. :lol *** 1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Man, I hated The Fantastics.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm watching wrestling at an alarming rate right now trying to cram as much as I can in before I go back to work this weekend. :lol

*NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship:* EVIL, SANADA, & BUSHI (c) vs. Tanahashi, Taguchi, & Ricochet _(NJPW Road to Sakura Genesis 4/4)_ **** 1/2*

Totally forgot this match happened so I went back and watched it. Pretty fun for the most part. Only downside was the finishing stretch between Ricochet & BUSHI went on for too long. Seemed like everyone else disappeared.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JR and Michael Hayes dropping f-bombs during the commercial break. :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Barry Windham vs Eddie Gilbert (01/14/1989 NWA World Championship Wrestling)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship:* Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale _(NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2017)_ **** 1/2*

Very solid defense, albeit I never though Fale had any chance of winning and I feel like the crowd felt that way too. Okada's dropkicks were particularly powerful here. Honestly I enjoyed this just as much as Omega/Ishii. Idk what it is about those two but I just don't get the chemistry. The whole match feels like a bunch of knees and then big moves and nearfalls, rinse and repeat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_The Nasty Boys vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW Halloween Havoc 1990)_

I love this match so much. Still the Nasties best match and the final Frankensteiner still makes me wince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*AAW Heavyweight Championship:* Sami Callihan (c) vs. Low Ki _(AAW Homecoming 2017)_ **** 3/4*

Short review: they beat the hell out of each other, there's a long pause for an injury no one thought was real, then there's a really shitty finish because well... it's a Low Ki match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three of the four gone. :mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock Lesnar vs Jeff Hardy - Backlash 2002. :mark:

The Heyman promo with Lita played before the match. :sodone All of Litas thongs :lmao

Lesnar fucking murders Jeff.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ric Flair/Barry Windham vs Ricky Steamboat/Eddie Gilbert (1/21/89 NWA World Championship Wrestling)_

Steamboat's return.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Bret "The Hitman" Hart vs Stone Cold Steve Austin at WWE Survivor Series 1996.*_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*American Dragon vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Round Robin Challenge)*

First time watching this, and wow. Daniels' performance blew me away. Might be his best one ever tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Rey Mysterio vs Chavo Guerrero (WWE Great American Bash 2004)_


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Rey Misterio Jr. vs Psicosis (ECW 10/17/1995) (2/3 Falls) _

Balls. To. The. Wall.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Batista (c) vs The Undertaker - Hell in a Cell - *Survivor Series 2007 * - World Heavyweight Title

:sodone 

**** 1/2 

Incredible match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba @ NJPW Dominion 7/5/15

Featuring one of the best submission breaks ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DiY vs. AoP from NXT Takeover tonight. Very good ladder match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat (Chi Town Rumble)_

Great moment for Ricky, but he got a few boos at the end tho. It was Chicago, who were pro Flair mostly I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat (Philadelphia 03/18?/1989)_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Bret Hart vs Sid (WWF IYH: It's Time)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat (Landover 03/18/1989) _

They really had two matches in two cities on the same day? Woah.

This match was excellent btw. Really good quality too as it's from the CCTV feed, although it's funny about 3/4 way through, the sound switches to what seems a local football game lol for a few minutes. Doesn't really distract from how good the match is tho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ricky Steamboat vs Ric Flair (4/2/89 NWA Clash Of The Champions 6)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat (NWA WrestleWar 1989)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

weak ending.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Dude Love (WWF Unforgiven)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Street Fight:* The Brian Kendrick vs. Akira Tozawa _(205 Live 5/23)_ **** 1/4*

Will be remembered for the last spot. Solid match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Super Dragon vs Necro Butcher (PWG 09/02/2006)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Rey Mysterio vs. John Morrison (SmackDown 09/04/2009)_

First time watching this and I enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Matt Riddle v. Mary Scurll
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p7ShOSnQWE
I liked parts of this! Exclamation point because Scurll is one of my least favourite wrestlers in the world right now, and this might be the last match I bother watching of his. But not, this was pretty good. The mat work was nice, and the crowd very clearly love Scurll and are used to his signature moves, and he got to use them in unique ways against Riddle. Like he does a finger-cracking thing normally, and because Riddle wears no boots, Scurll got do to it on his toe. There was some stupid big move shit with bad selling, but it was outweighed by the good in the match overall. Man I even kind of enjoyed a fucking Marty Scurll match. Riddle is god. I just saw that a 3-way with these two and Will Ospreay (another one of my least favourite guys in the world) was uploaded to youtube four days ago. Yeah, no, forget being a Riddle completionist. Even with me liking this more than I expected to, I'm not watching that.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Matt Riddle v. TK Cooper (Progress Freedom Road Ep. 5)
I had 500 words written about this and deleted it all because I barely have an idea how I feel about the match. I can only say I do recommend it?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Shane Strickland/Lio Rush v. Sami Callihan/Darby Allin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhGxP6CYdKg
So it turns out Lio Rush is an excellent heel. Wut. This at first was a fun outside-the-ring brawl, and then it turned into a fun FIP bit with Allin. I'm still processing how Sami Callihan and Darby Allin were supposed to be faces opposite a heel Lio Rush, but like I said I thought Rush kinda killed it. Awesome trash talker, cheap-shot-taker, stooge, seller. I've thought he was enjoyable even in matches I didn't finish but this is the first time I'm actually excited to see him again next. I don't expect him to be a dick the next time I see him but I can only hope.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zack Sabre Jr v. Travis Banks (WCPW Lights Out)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgInID8pd84
This was damn good. ZSJ was talked up as a guy who helped put recent British wrestling on the map, while Banks is a New Zealander who came to Englad because there's so much wrestling there. The match fit that description pretty well, eve when they were playing an even-level chess game, ZSJ felt 'superior.' He had some nasty looking holds and submissions, really torquing the ankles and arms and shoulders, and took opportunities to dig his fist and elbow in open areas when he could. Well worth watching.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

"Tag Team Apocalypto" (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide Episode 91)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_3P8CL9Zqw (it's the entire episode)
This was...insanity. Basically it's a 'tornado' tag where new tag teams are allowed to just enter the match at any time. Overall it was fun enough, but it had rough patches. Unsurprisingly my favouirite parts were when it was mostly fat dudes (and a fat woman!) beating on each other with chairs and fists and eye gouges. There was a super bizarre part that HAD to have been for intentional comedy, where they cut the camera back and forth between the ring and the backstage, where fat dudes are beating each other and the interviewer is talking over it likes she's a news reporter telling everyone to stay inside during a storm. I legitimately laughed out loud when two fat ddes had Sinister Sis' (the aforementioned fat woman) head and was ramming it continiously into piano keys. No way that wasn't purposely comedy. This was long and most might find it to get uninteresting, but it's an easy watch because of the erratic brawling, and the fact the two commentators are the only legit good commentary duo in American wrestling right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg (WrestleMania 33)_

First time I've watched it since WM and HOLY FUCK BALLS IT'S JUST AS FUCKING GREAT


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns (WWE Payback 2016)_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns (WWE Extreme Rules 2016)_


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*PROGRESS Championship:* Pete Dunne (c) vs. Mark Haskins _(PROGRESS Wrestling: Orlando)_ **** 1/2*

I liked this, but it felt long and there was a bunch of nearfalls off of big time moves. I'm talking double tombstones, pedigrees, canadian destroyers, etc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Jim Duggan vs Buzz Sawyer (Mid South 11/11/1985)_

When you grow up watching WWF Hacksaw and then years later get introduced to this :faint:

Duggan telling the ref to "Get the fuck away from me". :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Barry Windham vs Terry Funk (Puerto Rico 09/19/1986)_

This started out with Barry mocking Terry and wearing his hat lol. Some classic Funk stooging to start things off before it quickly transitioned into a brawl. Both traded Piledrivers on the outside.

Funk then goes mad and throws a chair into the ring at Windham.










:done

Baddass Barry.

There's a fucking great spot not long after this when Windham plants a chair over Funk's head and just starts punching him as Funk is also caught in the ropes. Match involves some classic Funk selling too of course.

A wild match as you would expect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hogan working extra light on that chair shot. :hogan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_KENTA vs Low Ki (ROH Final Battle 2005)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Aztec Warfare Match for the Lucha Underground Championship*
_LU Season 3, Episode 11 - 11/16/2016_

Oh my god... this was amazing! :mark: So many storylines and so much action. This was all completely new to me because I didn't watch this when it aired and I'm really mad at myself for not doing so.  Mundo's performance was incredible coming in at 2 and flying around like a crazy man. Matanza dominating forever and then having people unload on him left and right for Mysterio to get the upset pin on him was nuts. The story surrounding Sexy Star winning the whole thing was insane to see unfold. I can't believe how well it was executed and the fact that it worked with SO many other things going on. I mean, there was shit to see everywhere! Angelico returning, Black Lotus Tribe debuting to everyone's surprise and taking out Pentagon, the seeds of the Mack/Mundo feud beginning, etc. Awesome, awesome match and definitely one of the best things of 2016. My favorite Aztec Warfare thus far. HYPE FOR THE LU RETURN! ***** 1/2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton (WWE Raw 12/16/2013)_

This is still a fucking legit great match. Probably needs to be talked about more tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Daniel Bryan, Kane & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield (WWE Raw 05.20.2013)_

4 Years ago :mj2

Kofi Kingston involved in one of the great Raw matches :hutz

But yeah, this is legit great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_The Undertaker & Team Hell No vs The Shield (Raw 04/22/2013)_

Really fun match. Taker still looked really good here too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Gauntlet Match:* Pentagon Dark vs. The Black Lotus Triad
_Lucha Underground Season 3, Episode 13 (11/30/16)_

Good fucking shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kota Ibushi vs. TAKA Michinoku _(K-Dojo 4/23/17)_ **** 1/2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Mick Foley vs Terry Funk (WWF Raw 05/04/1998)_

Fuck was this fun. Austin is on guest commentary and is just as fantastic.

Vince's dancing at the end too :bosque Even Austin has trouble controlling his laughter at it lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Intercontinental Title Match - 6/2/92 - Ottawa, Ontario (25 years ago tonight)*

Bret Hart (c) vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Really good match. Neville's the man. **** 1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Impact Wrestling X-Division Championship - Ultimate X Match*

Low Ki(c) vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett - _Impact Wrestling: 5/18/17_

Garbage. To no surprise, the gimmick produces junk one more time. Gimmick has been dead for about a decade now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Good story with Sheamus & Cesaro showing their superiority and running the table.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_The Undertaker & Steve Austin vs Mankind & Kane (WWF Fully Loaded 1998)_


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Clash of the Champions IX*
Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk - I Quit match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF - Nagoya, Japan - 6/9/91 (26 years ago tonight)*

Power & Glory vs. The Rockers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Really fun brawl that didn't take itself too seriously at times. Dunne used fans as actual weapons in the crowd and there was a segment where Coffey brought out raw meat and tried to feed it to Pete because he's a vegan. Wtf??? :lol **** 1/2*

From 4/30/2017.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - Nassau Coliseum - Long Island, NY - 6/10/89 (28 years ago tonight)*

The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers vs. The Rockers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Magnum TA vs The Barbarian
From some random WCW show I found a clip for on Facebook and now can't find again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle (SmackDown 09/03/2003)_

Fuck I love this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fun 6-man with an abrupt finish. Zayn has beaten Corbin multiple times now so I'm definitely thinking Baron gets the briefcase this Sunday. Him or AJ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar (WrestleMania 33)_

Chance to plug my review http://www.wrestlingforum.com/colum...snar-wrestlemania-33-review.html#post68371945 :cozy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*TBT:*

*WrestleMania 2000*: The Big Show vs. Mick Foley vs. The Rock vs. Triple H. (WWF Championship four-way elimination match.)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sugehit was announced for the Mae Young Classic so I wanted to get acquainted with her. Good match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875741131736305664


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_John Cena vs Brock Lesnar (Summerslam 2014)_

It's still got a great impact as one of the best big match squashes. Wish that "Let's go Cena" kid would shut the fuck up tho.

It's still essentially a squash, but the Cena hope spots are timed really well and the crowd ate them all up.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kassius Ohno vs. Aleister Black _(NXT 6/21/17)_ *** 1/2*

Really really slow for a while and then we get a bunch of thigh slaps. Nothing to go out of your way to see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF King of the Ring 1996 - 6/23/96 - (21 years ago tonight)*

_WWF Championship _

Shawn Michaels (c) vs. British Bulldog


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

_Jeff Cobb & Matthew Riddle vs The Young Bucks (PWG Mystery Vortex IV)_

LOVED this.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Summerslam 1997: WWE Championship - The Undertaker (c) vs. Bret Hart (Special Guest Referee: Shawn Michaels)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryback vs Kalisto - Payback 2016 Kick-Off Show


Absolutely love this match.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Just watched some of my favorite matches back-to-back~ :woo

- Morishima/Danielson (ROH Manhattan Mayhem II)

- Tanahashi/MiSu (NJPW King Of Pro-Wrestling '12)

- Ishii/Shibata (NJPW G1 Climax 23 - Day 4)

- Styles/MiSu (NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Day 7)

- Omega/Naito (NJPW G1 Climax 26 - Day 18)

- Generico/Steen (PWG Battle Of Los Angeles '11)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue *(AJPW May 24th 1996)

***** - ****1/4

First match I've watched in awhile, and I've been craving some Puro. The finish is a tad lame, but that's okay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John Morrison vs Sheamus - TLC 2010

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Monday Night Raw - 5/17/93
*
_WWF Intercontinental Championship Match
_
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Marty Jannetty


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle vs. The Rock* (Vengeance 2002)

*****1/2

Always been one of my favorite WWE matches. Whenever I'm in a phase of watching wrestling, this is one of the matches I watch.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock In A Calgary Hart Dungeon Match With Dan Sevren As Special Ref. :mark: *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*NWA Great American Bash - 7/5/86 (31 years ago tonight)
*
_NWA World Championship Match
_
Ric Flair (c) vs. Ricky Morton


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Hart Foundation vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin, Goldust, LOD, & Ken Shamrock (WWF Canadian Stampede)*

20th Anniversary today.

Great crowd, great heat and a special PPV and main event. Austin esp was excellent in this holding it together with Bret. Pillman was loving all of it too being in there.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs CM Punk (WrestleMania 29)*

Forgot how great this match really is. Great crowd, excellent heat throughout and a fantastic match. Those final Tombstone counters were perfect by Taker.​


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader *(AJPW October 30th 1999)

*****

Always a great simple match. If I remember correctly, I like this one a bit more than their May '99 Triple Crown match.

R.I.P. Misawa! Can't believe it's been eight years already, I remember the day it happened.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*EVOLVE Championship No Holds Barred Match:* Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Timothy Thatcher _(EVOLVE 88)_ **** 1/2*

Sabre still annoys with his cut off shit. Far too often he just grabs a body part and applies a submission which in turn kills the flow of the match for me. Luckily though in this spot it made a little more sense given the stipulation. I found this more enjoyable than just about any other match these two have had together because of the brawling and such.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns (WrestleMania 31)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*NWA Great American Bash '88*

_NWA Tag Team Titles
_
Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard (c) vs. Sting & Nikita Koloff


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - LA Sports Arena - 7/15/88 (29 years ago tonight)
*
The Rockers vs. Los Conquistadors


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Sting vs. Vader* (Great American Bash 1992)

****3/4 - ****

First time watching this one in some years, not as great as I thought it was back then.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mankind vs Kane (HIAC) ( WWF Raw 08/24/1998)*

Fun brawl with Foley taking even more big bumps. He went through shit this summer. Foley trying and failing to throw a chair on top of the cell was funny tho. Hot match/angle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Monday Night Raw - 5/1/17
*
The Miz vs. Seth Rollins vs. Finn Balor

My favorite Raw match of the year thus far.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs HHH (WWF Summerslam 1998)*

Fuck, I don't remember this being THIS fucking good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Bash at the Beach 1995 - 7/16/95 (22 years ago today)*

_Lifeguard Match_

'Macho' Man Randy Savage vs. 'The Nature Boy' Ric Flair


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Steve Austin (WWF Summerslam 1998)*

It wasn't as bad as I remembered, but obviously after the knockout blow, it was haphazard with awkward spots but they tried.

The flying leg drop is still :mark: tho


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

^I've always felt that match was Austin/Taker's best out of any they had, and that it's a small gem. The two never had a 'great match' really, all of them always had too much interference & storyline wrapped too tight around it ha.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Takeshi Morishima (ROH Manhatten Mayhem II)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker *(SummerSlam 1998)

****1/2 - ***3/4

Yeah, this is their best match I think. Cold Day In Hell '97 was slow-paced & boring, Over the Edge '99 was kinda boring & convoluted with the special referee crap, Fully Loaded '99 was over the top with interference & storyline, and Judgment Day '01 was eh. The Raw June '99 match where Austin wins the belt back from 'Taker was decent/good if I remember correctly.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada* (NOAH July 18th 2005)*

**** maybe even ****1/4

I feel this match is underrated actually. Yeah, it's obviously not as great as their 90s matches, but it's still pretty damn good & it is Misawa/Kawada after all...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Monday Night Raw - 7/19/93 (24 years ago tonight)
*
_WWF Intercontinental Title Match
_
Marty Jannetty vs. Shawn Michaels (c)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome match! Excellent sense of urgency and great action. *** 1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada *(AJPW July 24th 1991)

*****


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Superstars Taping Dark Match - 7/20/92 (25 years ago tonight)*

Randy Savage & Bret Hart vs. Ric Flair & Shawn Michaels

------------------------------------------

*WWE Great American Bash - 7/20/08 (9 years ago tonight)
*
Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Midnight Express vs The Southern Boys (Great American Bash 1990)*

"Why don't you sit down and wipe that ugly from your face, you stupid pig faced moron"

:cornettefu


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs The Rock (WrestleMania 18)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sting vs Goldberg (WCW Monday Nitro 09/14/1998)*

If only this got 5 more minutes and was on PPV :mj2

Hot as fuck crowd, great heat. Super action with Sting leading it.

Fuck WCW for just throwing it away. But I think this Nitro popped a 6.0 with overtime.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sting *(Nitro - April 26th 1999)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF In Your House: 2 - 7/23/95 (22 years ago tonight)
*
_WWF Intercontinental Title Match
_
Jeff Jarrett (c) vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> *WWF In Your House: 2 - 7/23/95 (22 years ago tonight)
> *
> _WWF Intercontinental Title Match
> _
> Jeff Jarrett (c) vs. Shawn Michaels


Good match. I ordered it for my birthday. Good times. :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins (WWE Raw 10/14/2013)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Booker T vs. Bret Hart* (Nitro - February 22nd 1999)*

***1/2

Meltzer's rating of 4 stars for this is a bit too much I think, but still very good match. Though something during this match reminded me of one of the reasons I've never liked WCW as much...The complete cut-away in the middle of the match to a contrived sequence with Disco Inferno & the dude in the production truck. Sure, it only lasts like one minute, but it just shows the sorta lack of respect they had for the wrestling aspect of things. Anybody know what I mean? "Hey instead of putting this scene in between two matches, we'll just interrupt this perfectly good wrestling match with more contrived NWO plop."

Just like how, it seems like fairly often, they would ignore the match going on in the ring & talk about more storyline stuff having nothing to do with the match happening at that current time. I don't know, maybe it's just me but in a majority of good WWF/E matches, I can't recall them doing either of the things I just mentioned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - Madison Square Garden - New York City - 7/25/88 (29 years ago tonight)*

The Rockers vs. The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers

------------------------------------------------

*ROH on HDNet # 18 - 7/25/09 (8 years ago tonight)*

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Would give it 4 and a quarter. A bit disappointed by some of the selling and the interference, as well as some of the pacing through the ~20 minutes being a bit off. That's just nitpicking though because the match was a ton of fun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nakamura looked ultra motivated here. Shame that Corbin was booked sooooo much better last year, long before a briefcase was ever in mind.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Akira Taue & Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen & Vader* (AJPW February 28th 1999)

*Ten minute match but as usual with All Japan in the 90s, great workrate, etc.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Mankind vs Ken Shamrock (WWF In Your House; Breakdown)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Akira Taue *(AJPW March 6th 1999)

****1/2 - ***3/4

Vader's All Japan period is my favorite era of his career. Super motivated after being treated like a giant clown in the 'F haha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Booker T vs. Chris Benoit *(Spring Stampede 1998)

*Okay match, nothing too great here except Benoit's suplexes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Saturday Night - 7/30/94 (23 years ago tonight)*

Ric Flair & 'Stunning' Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat & Sting


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Booker T vs. Chris Benoit* (Thunder June 4th 1998)*

***1/2

Better than their Spring Stampede '98 match I think, this is quicker & more compact, and no stupid ref bump either.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Kane (WWF In Your House: Judgment Day)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)*

Still an excellent match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE WrestleMania 30)*

Gotta give HHH his share of credit here too tbh. He played his role perfectly in making this match what it should have been. A classic.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014)*

This fucking match :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Monday Night Raw - 8/1/94  (23 years ago tonight)*

Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon

Very good, underrated match due to their two ladder matches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 03/03/2014)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Awesome match. Great way for O'Reilly to debut. *** 3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 04/08/2014)*

Such an excellent series of matches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs John Cena vs Seth Rollins (WWE Royal Rumble 2015)*

:banderas even better than i remembered it being


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF SummerSlam 1997 - 8/3/97  (20 years ago tonight)
*
_WWF World Championship
_
Undertaker (c) vs. Bret Hart - Special Guest Referee: Shawn Michaels

I was at this show. Thought the match was pretty good, but probably alittle too long. Solid match, though and with quite the hot finish. I remember everyone in the building being shocked with the chairshot and so pissed that Bret won :lol Was a really fun show to be at, tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm watching Cyber Sunday 2006 right now, and I just finished watching...

The Spirit Squad vs Ric Flair & Rowdy Roddy Piper (World Tag Team Championships)

Fun match. The aftermath made me laugh cos of JR and King :lol

King: Wait a minute, you don't think these guys [Roddy, Ric, Sgt Slaughter & Dusty Rhodes] are gonna have a live sex celebration, do you? I don't wanna see that...
JR: Is everything gotta be about live sex?! :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs Team Hell No/Ryback (WWE TLC 2012)*

What a debut match for the Shield :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm in a Shield mood myself now...

The Shield vs John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus, Elimination Chamber 2013

Man I love The Shield's six man tags. That Spear from Roman to Sheamus through the barricade :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*PROGRESS Chapter 53: Fate Loves The Fearless*
Keith Lee vs. Travis Banks 

What a war. And the aftermath will give you chills.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs Bad News Barrett/Ryback/Del Rio/Sandow/O'Neil (WWE SmackDown 04/25/2014)*

Another fun Shield match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs Team Hell No/Randy Orton (WWE SmackDown 06/14/2013)*

Yet another super fun Shield match. The RKO into the Yes lock was wonderful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock said:


> *The Shield vs Bad News Barrett/Ryback/Del Rio/Sandow/O'Neil (WWE SmackDown 04/25/2014)*
> 
> Another fun Shield match.


That's the one where it started off like 12 on 1 but The Shield beat up half their opponents throughout SD and cut the number in half, right? :lol I love that ep, I need to watch it again


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That's the one where it started off like 12 on 1 but The Shield beat up half their opponents throughout SD and cut the number in half, right? :lol I love that ep, I need to watch it again


Yeah, they took out Swagger/3MB, and Axel too I think.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada *(AJPW March 31st 2000)
*
****1/4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm currently watching the 2001 Royal Rumble match!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Scott Hall vs Kevin Nash (WCW Halloween 1998)*

:jones


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Finished the 01 Rumble, now I'm watching the 2004 Rumble.

The bit with Ernest The Cat Miller though :lol When Tazz says the wig is eliminated :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs Sting (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998)*


















The poor ref :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rockers vs Demolition (WWF MSG 10/24/1988)*

A favorite of mine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Goldberg vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998)*

Second time watching this because of the Nitro replay :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Monday Nitro 10/26/1998)*

Good match for the US title.

Buffer calling Bret, "Bret Clark" tho :tenay


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Keiji Muto *(AJPW April 13th 2002)

****1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


>


Forgotten gem right there. Love that match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs The Usos (WWE Money In The Bank 2013)*

Really good match and I liked the finish with the buckle bomb immediately followed by the spear.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit* (Mayhem 1999)*

***1/4

Could have been better without the multiple run-ins & whatnot.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*CMLL Welterweight Championship:* Mephisto (c) vs. Stuka Jr. - **** 1/2*
_CMLL Arena Puebla 8/7/17 (just streamed) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsFIi1A3K2c_

First two falls were really short which I typically don't like, but they ended pretty much the same way for both guys so it kinda played into a story. 3rd fall is a blast filled with high spots, ref bumps, and nearfalls counted at totally different cadences. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The 2007 Royal Rumble match.

Love that moment when it comes down to the final 2, Taker sits up, then HBK kips up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:braun vs Roman - main event raw last man standing match

:mark:

Ambrose vs Cesaro up next


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit* (Nitro June 22nd 1998)

****1/2

Their second best match together, first being Nitro 1999 Owen Hart tribute match. Their worst match is Mayhem 1999, which was fairly slow & kinda poorly executed besides the last 5 minutes or less.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada *(AJPW June 7th 1996)

****3/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

CM Punk vs Val Venis 
5/9/2005


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*John Cena vs Daniel Bryan (WWE SummerSlam 2013)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Hog Wild '96 (21 years ago tonight)
*
_WCW US Championship Match
_
Ric Flair (c) vs. Eddy Guerrero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Monday Night Raw - 8/11/97 (20 years ago tonight)*

_Mankind vs. Shawn Michaels_


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Just rewatched Superkliq vs Will Ospreay, Matt Sydal and Ricochet. Also just before that Candice LaRae and Joey Ryan vs the Young Bucks.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs John Cena (WWE Raw 02/25/2013)*

The Piledriver and all that. Great match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm watching the 2009 Royal Rumble right now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kenny Omega vs Kazuchika Okada - G1 Climax 27: Day 18


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Mankind (WWF Survivor Series 1998)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader* (AJPW March 28th 1999)

****1/2

Great ten-minute compact smoothly executed match. Great foreshadowing for their May '99 & October '99 matches, which were awesome & longer. My only slight complaint about this match, is that with Vader being Triple Crown champion at the time, the ending was kinda cheap.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock (WWF Raw 11/16/1998)*

Heat for this was off the fucking charts.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Night Of Champions 2013)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera (WCW Monday Nitro 11/16/1998)*

Super match. Probably one of the best Nitro matches.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kenta Kobashi vs. Stan Hansen* (AJPW September 5th 1996)*

****1/2

Awesome Triple Crown match. Not just about Misawa/Kawada haha.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bret Hart vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World War III)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Over The Limit)*

Still one of the best WWE matches post 2000 IMO.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Jun Akiyama* (AJPW January 23rd 2000)

*****


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shawn Michaels vs Mankind (WWF In Your House: It's Time)*


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

John Cena vs AJ Styles, Summerslam 2016

Absolute instant classic. Their first match didn't end with a clean finish so the expectations for this match's finish were varied. Will Cena go over? Will AJ get a clean win and go up 2-0? From bell to bell these guys put on a clinic of how to keep the crowd in the palm of your hands and build to an explosive, rewarding finish. One of the very best of the year.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Kane vs Steve Austin vs Mankind (WWF Capital Carnage 1998)*










Forgot Vinnie Jones got involved.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Yoshihiro Takayama *(NOAH April 15th 2001)*

****1/2 - ****3/4

Only watched this match once before years ago, refreshing to watch some NOAH again. Awesome match! I mean, what else could you want or expect? Haha.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada* (NJPW January 4th 2001)

****3/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns *(Wrestlemania 33)*

**1/2 - **3/4

First time watching this match, watched it for nostalgic reasons, having flashbacks to my first glimpse of wrestling ever in August 2004, was Smackdown segment of JBL/Taker before SummerSlam. The Undertaker was always my favorite in the WWE, and his matches were a big part of my childhood in some rough years. Thought it was appropriate to watch his retirement match & close the door on that.

This match went too long, got repetitive fairly quickly & became lamer the longer it went. I understand about Taker's health, etc. obviously, but yeah. Nostalgia match & it was decent for what it was.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Mankind (WWF Rock Bottom)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Steve Austin (WWF Rock Bottom)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Jun Akiyama vs. Vader* (NOAH December 9th 2001)

****1/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero (WCW Monday Nitro 12/21/1998)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat *(Chi-Town Rumble 1989)

******

Been a long time since I've watched this match, and considering Flair's current condition, figured I'd go back & watch some Flair matches. Awesome match of course.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That fucking HEAT. Still the GOAT tag match.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Braun Strowman vs Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe (Summerslam 2017)*

:banderas

I fucking love :braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Kazuchika Okada(c) vs Bad Luck Fale - _NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 5/3/17_

Holy crap did I adore this. I know where things like vs Omega & Shibata, and probably the Suzuki match rank on the year for Okada's defenses, but this is easily right there up w/'em. Okada is a magician per usual, leaving me saying "I don't believe it" about three times on what he was able to accomplish, but this is Fale's match for sure. The hype video, what it means to him, knowing the event took place in the location he used to play Rugby/had his first match as "The Under Boss", his first IWGP World Championship shot after years of being passed by. It all culminated into something massive here. The simplicity of monster vs babyface, Fale having what feels like his best showing to date. Always played such a great beast, but here his motivation was at an all time high. He looked tremendous in the New Japan Cup Finals. He's had great matches in the past, for certain. (especially always worked well vs Okada) Loved his determination at all points. Weight distribution, clubbing blows (as commentary references his instance of training for the match by using a punching bag, thus integrating it into the bout), power, the deadliness of his use of the Tombstone, everything. A fabulous effort. Another match where the opponent who loses to Okada ideally works a "perfect match" and somehow still comes out on the losing end. It's a marvelous format that's doing wonders for everyone in the big match situation, despite the same guy coming out on top. Okada's second & even third wind, in matches is becoming a thing of beauty by this point. The drama of the real possibility that Fale could leave as the 7th Gaijin champion mixed w/the consistent narrative of Okada's continued epicness as New Japan's NEW Ace. It all formed together smoothly to create something I found to be very, very special. Fantastic match. Think Umaga vs Cena circa '07, only upped to a higher degree.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

3rd televised title match between these two in an 8 day span. Gotta be a record, right? This was definitely the best one though. **** 1/2*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE SummerSlam 2002 - 8/25/02 (15 years ago tonight)*

_Unsanctioned Street Fight
_
Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H

I was there for this one. What an emotional night.

:mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

2 weeks ago I started watching the road to WM XIX. I started with RR and then have been watching all the episodes of Raw and SD leading up to WM. I had forgotten that the brands were split at that time. All the stories and matches are booked to perfection. They didn't give any of the big matches for free and the build is dramatic.

Right now I'm about 2 weeks away (in that time period) from WM. The episode of Raw I just finished was the one where Jeff Hardy kissed Trish lol. She will always be my favorite woman wrestler of all time. To me she was the complete package.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Batista (Wrestlemania 23)*

One of the best streak matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*ROH: New Horizons (7/26/08)*

Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black

Might be my favorite head to head match of there's in ROH, and that's saying something.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> *ROH: New Horizons (7/26/08)*
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black
> 
> Might be my favorite head to head match of there's in ROH, and that's saying something.


Yeah, that's one of my favorite ROH matches. I actually made a custom comp of their ROH series as they always worked well together there.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Roddy Piper* (WWF MSG - October 28th 1991)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Toshiaki Kawada vs. Shinjiro Otani* (AJPW September 6th 2003)

*****1/2


----------



## CPZ (Apr 16, 2005)

Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage Summerslam 1992


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The 2000 Royal Rumble match.

I just started it, and I can't help laughing everytime JR says "Grandmaster SEXAY" :lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hideo Itami vs Aleister Black, Takeover Brooklyn III*



Ambrose Girl said:


> The 2000 Royal Rumble match.
> 
> I just started it, and I can't help laughing everytime JR says "Grandmaster SEXAY" :lol


:bahgawd

2001 is better, imo. :side:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio - WCW Starrcade 1998*

This is usually praised and rightly so. So enjoyable. We also get a really good Kidman/Guerrero match just after too. Fantastic opening matches.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Champion) vs Daniel Bryan (United States Champion), Interpromotional singles match Bragging Rights 2010*

Holy balls. This is probably my favorite Daniel Bryan match in WWE and I'm not being hyperbolic for effect, I'm serious. From bell to bell the action in this match is a non-stop well-crafted story. It's supremely underrated.

The offense is crisp, the selling is top notch (and not in a Ziggles oversell kind of way, either) and you can really tell both of these guys are trying to steal the show. The fact that this match gets to go 16 minutes really lets the pacing not seem too fast, and it builds to the perceived finish of Ziggler tapping out rather easy to Bryan's fierce submission game. Both guys have a tremendous showing, with Ziggler getting in heel Mr. Perfect-esque offense and he looks great in defeat. Which is saying something, because this is WWE, but they did both belts justice this night in a bang-on FORGOTTEN classic.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Stan Hansen & Giant Baba* (AJPW December 10th 1994)*

****1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF SummerSlam 1995 - 8/27/95 (22 years ago tonight)*

_Intercontinental Championship Match
_
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Razor Ramon


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Goldberg vs Kevin Nash (WCW Starrcade 1998)*

the streak is over :tenay


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The 2003 Royal Rumble.

Yes I'm watching a lot of Rumbles lately


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF SummerSlam 1989*

_Intercontinental Championship Match
_
Rick Rude (c) vs. Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Man I love battle royals... and this was a good one!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Triple Crown Championship:* Minoru Suzuki (c) vs. Keiji Mutoh _(AJPW Pro-Wrestling Love in Yokohama 7/1/2007)_ ******

Mutoh was incredibly limited on offense (nothing but dragon screws and shining wizards galore) but they still made it work and had the crowd heavily invested. Very compelling match with lots of submissions and limb work. MiSu just looked like an absolute killer here. He made Mutoh tap and I imagine that was probably a REALLY big deal at the time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This was honestly not a very good match. It was WAY too long clocking in at 42 minutes and was not all that exciting. MiSu had the right gameplan in destroying Sasaki's taped right arm, but that just seemed to go on forever and ever. Some old guy teased throwing in the towel for Sasaki and then Nakajima did the same. After that Suzuki took some clotheslines and acted like he was legit hurt or something by laying down for a while (it was weird). Whole thing just didn't really connect with me and Sasaki's way of winning was by delivering 10-15 consecutive lariats with the bad arm. :lol Suzuki still looked like a killer in defeat though. *** 1/4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

This match is incredible. Booked like a base LOLCENAWINS before kicking it into another level. One of my MOTY contenders for 2015.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Were it not for the Benoit tragedy, this would be considered the greatest ladder match in WWE history.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Another damn good match from these two and a nice rub for Roddy. When he gets his title match with Drew (which he hopefully will) that should be an awesome match just like they were on the indies. **** 3/4*


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Tully Blanchard vs Dusty Rhodes
Texas Bullrope Match
5/14/1988
NWA World Championship Wrestling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCW Power Hour - (9/1/89) (28 years ago tonight)*

WCW/NWA TV Title Match

_Sting vs. The Great Muta_


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker* (Smackdown - September 4th 2003)*

****

Always one of my favorite matches from the Golden-era of Smackdown.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

******


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Monday Nitro 12/28/1998)*

What their Starrcade match should have been. Probably the last great moment in WCW.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho* (Smackdown - May 4th 2000)

*Great short & sweet match


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HHH vs The Rock - I Quit match - Raw 1999 (i think)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

AJ Styles vs Jeff Jarrett - Hard Justice 2005


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. RVD* (Unforgiven 2002)

****1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk* (Great American Bash 1989)

*****1/2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Edge and Christian vs Chris Jericho and Shelton Benjamin - 21st March 2005. *****


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dakota Kai vs Rhea Ripley, Mae Young Classic Round 2

Good match!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Chris Jericho (c) vs Rey Mysterio - THE BASH 2009 - IC Title vs Mask match - ****** 1/2

Amazing match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WCCW 161 * (1/11/85)

*The Midnight Express vs. The Fantastics
*
Been awhile since I watched some old school wrasslin'. Have to admit, part of me, as a fan, misses crowds that were like this. The level that The Fantastics were over here in this match is insane. Crowd is hot for every little thing they do. Entertaining, good match. Really fast-paced for 1985, which I enjoyed and was a bit surprised by, in a good way.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty* (Backlash 2000)

****3/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker *(Unforgiven 2002)

****1/2 - ***3/4

This match is actually a forgotten little gem I think.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sabu vs Alex Wright - Monday Nitro 1995


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Big Show* (No Mercy 2008)*

***1/2 - ***3/4

First time I've ever seen this match actually, good gem straight forward match. Actually a majority of that whole show was good with Hardy/'Haitch & Jericho/Michaels too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

EDIT: Wrong thread, sorry! But here's a match because


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WCW World Tag Team Title Match
Lex Luger & Sting (c) vs. The Steiner Brothers - Monday Nitro June 3rd 1996


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The 2003 Royal Rumble.

Started watching this a few weeks ago, never finished now I'm picking it back up.

John Cena rapped for almost 90 seconds and annoyed me :lol Plus his gear looks ridiculous, he's wearing long baggy jeans and shiny wrestling boots haha.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Minoru Suzuki vs. Michael Elgin for the NEVER Openweight Championship from NJPW Destruction in Fukushima 9/10/17. 

An entertaining shmoz but like the rest of the show, it's not really worth rushing out to see.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Royal Rumble 2011.

Funny moment during it when Bray Wyatt comes out as Husky Harris and Matt Striker says "he's only 23, imagine what he'll look like at 30". Bray IS 30 now, and he looks a bit thinner and wears much more garish clothes :lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Main Event of the Last PPV I can't even remember what it was called but damn it was awesome.

I'm talking about the fatal 4-way with Samoa Joe, Braun Strauman Lesnar and I think Barin Corbin?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Royal Rumble 2013.

I still mark out when Chris Jericho's music hits as the #2 entrant :lol I remember I actually screamed at the time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE WrestleMania XIX*

_Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels
_
This match stands the test of time so well. One of my favorite matches ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Unexpectedly awesome and a just a really match. The ring breaking and the heels TRYING TO HANG WINDHAM WITH A COAT HANGER JESUS CHRIST. Watch this match


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*PROGRESS Chapter 55: Chase The Sun*
PROGRESS Tag Team Title Ladder Match
British Strong Style (Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) © vs. CCK (Chris Brookes & Kid Lykos)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima)*

Not as great as their G1 bout, but still really good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - Wrestlemania X


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Triple H *(Insurrextion 2002)
*
This is actually a good overall straight-forward match, underrated/forgotten I think.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. KENTA & Jun Akiyama* (NOAH October 3rd 2009)

****1/2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steve Austin & Triple H vs The Undertaker & Kane, Backlash 2001


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Yoshihiro Takayama *(NOAH September 7th 2002)

****1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hulk Hogan vs. The Undertaker *(Judgment Day 2002)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. RVD* (Raw - May 20th 2002)

*Short & sweet...Though the false-finish with RVD winning was dumb & unnecessary.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeff Hardy vs HBK RAW Feb 11 2008

Great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The New Day vs The Wyatt Family - Battleground 2016


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Triple H *(Survivor Series 2005)*

***3/4 - ****


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF: In Your House: Mind Games - 9/22/96 (21 years ago tonight)
*
_WWF World Championship Match
_
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Mankind


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit Tribute of the Troops (Smackdown 12/25/03) 

It was a good match :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WCW Superbrawl 9 - Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Goldberg


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Kenny Omega vs. Juice Robinson for the IWGP United States Championship from NJPW Destruction in Kobe.

Omega really is the Terminator because to have a match of that caliber less than 2 weeks after having surgery is quite a feat. Fantastic character work from both and the finish was absolutely MENTAL. Loved this match. :sodone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Mankind (WWF Monday Night RAW 01/04/99)*

The moment :banderas

The pop :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Wrestlemania 24
*
_Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels
_
I literally love this match. What a beautiful story from start to finish. Story-telling at it's finest.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs Braun Strowman (WWE No Mercy)*

Disappointing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

RVD vs. Chris Benoit* (Raw - July 29th 2002)

*Pretty good compact match


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

RVD vs. Chris Jericho* (Raw - September 16th 2002)

*Solid short match


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton *(Smackdown - September 19th 2005)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - MSG - 9/29/88 (29 years ago tonight)
*

The Rockers vs. Los Conquistadors


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Wrestlemania 25*

_Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker
_
It gets better and better every time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Yoshihiro Takayama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa* (NOAH September 23rd 2002)*

***3/4 - ****

Not as good as their April 2001 match I think. This is good still, but it doesn't really pick up until like 11-12 minutes in. I understand their story behind this match in comparison to their April '01 match, but yeah.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

JBL vs. The Undertaker *(No Mercy 2004)

****3/4

I think this is a good match actually. Despite the sorta silly stipulation & Heidenreich lol, it's a damn good brawl. First time watching this match in like 10 years or longer.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Rock vs. Chris Benoit vs. Kane vs. The Undertaker *(Unforgiven 2000)

****1/4 - ***1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. Steve Austin* (Raw - October 8th 2001)

****1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

RVD vs. Chris Jericho *(Unforgiven 2001)*

***3/4 - ****

Really good match, one of the few Hardcore Championship matches that's a concise solid match haha, makes it feel a bit odd. My only complaint, is the finish was a bit abrupt considering the whole match to that point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker *(Bad Blood 1997)*

****3/4


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

In Your House: Bad Blood: The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell) - ******

This is, indeed, the greatest match of all-time. I've even heard Meltzer and Bryan re-analyze this match and they do consider this match as perfect. The crowd was hot, the timing, the roles, the story was amazing, and violent as hell. There is no other match that I've watched had this intensity and action.

Perfect! Perfect match! This is my 6 stars match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Goldberg vs Scott Hall (Taser/Ladder Match) (WCW Souled Out 1999)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Midnight Express vs The Fantastics (Clash of the Champions I)*

@Donnie

:banderas

I love the crowd's from this era of NWA/WCW too.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL! Greatest match of all-time, a bit much hyperbole? Oh yeah, HBK/Taker better than Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi, Taue, Hansen, Tenryu, etc.

:ralph


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Booker T *(No Mercy 2001)

****1/2

This is actually one of my favorite short standard matches, a gem I think. No Mercy 2001 is one of the most solid PPVs of that era.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Big Show vs Eddie Guerrero (SmackDown 04/15/2004)*

Wonderful match and performance from Eddie here.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

^Never seen that match before, I'm intrigued.

Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow *(Living Dangerously 1998)

****1/2 - ***3/4
Believe it or not, first time I've ever watched this whole match haha.

Bam Bam Bigelow vs. RVD *(Hardcore TV - April 8th 1998)

****3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Roman Reigns vs Sheamus (TLC 2015)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Akira Taue & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Kenta Kobashi *(AJPW December 3rd 1993)

******


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels *(Wrestlemania XXVI)

*****1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Big Show *(Smackdown - April 15th 2004)

*Good match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. The Undertaker* (Smackdown - October 24th 2008)*

Great match, besides the dumbass finish haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF World Tour '90 - Paris, France - 10/13/89 (28 years ago tonight)*

_The Rockers vs. The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers_


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle* (Vengeance 2001)*

***1/2 - ***3/4

Forgotten gem.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Chris Benoit vs. Kurt Angle *(Smackdown - August 29th 2002)*

Great compact match...I always forget about this one.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Randy Orton vs. Christian *(Money In The Bank 2011)

****3/4

Surprisingly good smoothly executed match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs. Edge & Rey Mysterio* (No Mercy 2002)*

****3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Shield vs Ryback & Team Hell No (WWE TLC 2012)*

:banderas 

I love this match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs. Edge & Rey Mysterio* (Smackdown - November 7th 2002)

*****1/4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*

Bill Goldberg(c) vs Sting - _WCW: Monday Nitro 9/14/98_

Wonderful, electric, tons of heat, great moments, a hell of a time. To think this had to follow the return of Flair/Horsemen and it was such an ideal dream match that totally worked. When WCW is on, it's such a blast.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

JESUS CHRIST THIS WAS WILD! Ten minutes of 4 man who hate each beating the living shit out each other until one team is all bit dead, and continuing would lead to something far worse. **** WATCH THIS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon - Spring Stampede 1997 

**** :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rick Rude/Vader/Sid Vicious vs British Bulldog/Sting/Dustin Rhodes (WCW Clash of the Champions 23)*

Only like 12 minutes or so but super fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Mankind (Empty Arena Match) (Halftime Heat)*

Still a fun match. That camera angles tho on the forklift at the end :bosque


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Randy Orton *(No Mercy 2007* _- The first match, not the Last Man Standing main event_*)*

***1/4 - ***1/2

I think this is actually a pretty solid match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vince McMahon vs Steve Austin (WWF St. Valentines Day Massacre)*

Still a fun match with Vince playing his role to perfection here and with a super hot crowd.

Oh and of course;










:vince6


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Mankind (Ladder match) (WWF Monday Night Raw 02/15/1999)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan (WCW Superbrawl IX)*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kliq tag match

*WWF Action Zone - 10/30/94 (23 years ago today)
*
_Shawn Michaels & Diesel vs. Razor Ramon & 1-2-3 Kid_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles & Kurt Angle vs Kazarian & Christopher Daniels (TNA Slammiversary 2012)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Vader* (AJPW - October 30th 1999)

*****

Always a favorite Triple Crown match...As I've said many times before, Vader's All Japan career (short-lived) was the climax of his entire career, he was on fire in All Japan.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Sting vs Cactus Jack
I Quit/Last Man Standing Match
11/10/1991


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar *(Smackdown - September 18th 2003)*

****1/4 - ****1/2

Basically the only Iron Man match that I actually like, the best one. Pretty much all other Iron Man matches aren't that great.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Toshiaki Kawada *(AJPW - October 28th 2000)

*****

Not as great as I used to think it was, but still damn good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF Monday Night Raw - 11/3/97 (20 years ago tonight; go-home show to Survivor Series '97)*

_Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels_


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. Kurt Angle* (Backlash 2002)*

****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kenta Kobashi vs. Akira Taue *(AJPW - September 11th 1998)*

****1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. Kurt Angle *(Smackdown - May 30th 2002)*

****


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Scott Steiner vs Booker T (WCW Uncensored 1999)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hollywood Hogan vs Ric Flair (WCW Uncensored 1999)*

Dunno where to even begin with this match and all the shit that it bought. So I'll just post this gif as this bit made me laugh


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Kenta Kobashi *(AJPW January 15th 1999)*

**** - ****1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Sheamus vs. Big Show* (Hell In A Cell 2012)*

***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi* (AJPW October 21st 1997)*

*****


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF WrestleMania 15)*


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
Hell in a Cell
10/25/2015


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hollywood Hogan vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Monday Nitro 03/29/1999)*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fun match! Thank GOD the belt is off of Jinder and back on a guy I care about. Does wonders for my interest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*The American Dragon vs. Robbie Dynamite (ASW 02/08/08)*

Very fun match w/ Bryan playing the classic, cheap tactic using, foreign heel in front of 800+ English fans.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Shawn Michaels versus Triple H from Summerslam 2002.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They're all gone. :mj2 :hogan :flair


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hulk Hogan vs. The Undertaker* (Survivor Series 1991)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show *(Survivor Series 2002)

*I've always liked this match...just a quick _(4 minutes haha)_, hard hitting, and smoothly executed match.

Edge & Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie & Chavo Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit *(Survivor Series 2002)

* ***3/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Booker T vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. RVD vs. Shawn Michaels *(Survivor Series 2002)

*****1/4


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

(Shameless plug, yes)


Fucking great stuff from the match. Tanahashi is a fucking God, will be sad the day he hangs up the boots because he is fucking magic.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

El Gigante, Sting, and The Steiner Brothers (Rick and Scott) defeated Abdullah the Butcher, The Diamond Studd, Cactus Jack and Big Van Vader
Chamber of Horrors Match
Halloween Havoc 
10/27/1991


They electrocuted Abdullah!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Goldberg vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Monday Nitro 04/19/1999)*

Not as great as their classic Havoc match but still a very good match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Team Angle vs. Team Lesnar *(Survivor Series 2003)
*
***1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Hulk Hogan* (Tuesday In Texas 1991)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Goldberg, RVD & Shawn Michaels vs. Batista, Kane & Randy Orton *(Raw - December 1st 2003)

*Good television match with a clean finish surprisingly.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Mankind *(Survivor Series 1996)*

***1/2 - ***3/4

The forgotten gem of the 'Taker/Mankind rivalry.


----------



## Khaosbreed (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Khaosbreed (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Jericho, Ric Flair & Triple H vs. Booker T, Kevin Nash & Shawn Michaels *(Backlash 2003)*

Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show* (Judgment Day 2003)*

Chris Jericho vs. Batista* (Cyber Sunday 2008)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mankind vs. The Rock *(Survivor Series 1998)*

***3/4

Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka *(November to Remember 1999)*

***3/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard* (Slamboree 1994)*

***1/2

Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham *(Slamboree 1994)*

Chris Jericho vs. Goldberg *(Bad Blood 2003)
*
***1/2
Surprisingly, Jericho carries Goldberg through a good match & possibly the best of Goldberg's career haha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Shawn Michaels versus Psycho Sid at Royal Rumble 1997.

Really good match, waaaaaaaay better than their shitty match at Survivor Series. Shawn was still directing the match during certain spots, but Sid wasn't as confused as he was in their last match.

Such a fun pay per view.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWE United Kingdom Championship:* Pete Dunne (c) vs. Johnny Gargano _(NXT 11/22)_ **** 1/2*

Really fun sprint. Not much substance to it and probably something I'll totally forget about down the line... but still fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar (WWE Summerslam 2015)*

Still an really good, probably underrated, match.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

_The Rock vs. CM Punk. (*WWE Royal Rumble 2013, WWE Championship Match*.)_

The night the epic reign ended. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show vs. Kurt Angle* (Vengeance 2003)*

****1/4

Underrated & forgotten triple threat match if you ask me. In some ways, I like this more than the Vengeance 2002 triple threat...cause sometimes The Rock annoys me & Lesnar > Rock.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair* (Superbrawl IX)*

Surprisingly decent match, except the finish...typical WCW stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Tajiri vs. Rey Mysterio *(Smackdown January 1st 2004)

****3/4 - ****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels* (Wrestlemania 24)*

**** - ****1/4

First time watching this in a long time, still a great match & I think it's actually a bit underrated. It's a shame that this wasn't truly Flair's final match, but oh well I guess.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Steve Austin (WWF Backlash 1999)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Triple H *(Raw ~ December 31st 2007)*

***1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Ric Flair *(Raw ~ September 2nd 2002)*

***1/2 - ***3/4

I had never seen this match until just now actually ha, it's pretty solid I think. Yeah, the finish is a little screwy, but really it just exemplifies the "dirtiest player in the game" tactics Flair himself would use & 'Haitch wanted to be 'Naitch, so there ya go.

Triple H vs. Ric Flair *(Raw - May 19th 2003)*

***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sting/Ricky Steamboat vs Rick Rude/Steve Austin (Clash 21)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk *(Superbrawl X {2000})

*Pretty lame match lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rick Rude vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Superbrawl II)*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ricky 'The Dragon' Steamboat vs Ric Flair (2/3 Falls)

PURE PERFECTION ***** 

EVERYONE WATCH THIS.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^^That is true.

-----------
*IWGP Intercontinental Championship*

Hiroshi Tanahashi(c) vs Kota Ibushi - _NJPW: Power Struggle 11/5/17_

Unsurprisingly outstanding, but still, the part when instead of kicking in the dramatics at the final stretch, both guys openly got pissed at each other and each dude started to obliterate the hell out of one another w/chops & punches, this jumped up to an even higher level. Ibushi seeing red after Tana didn't abide by a clean break (that of which, Tana's eventual slap to the face was so hard he rocketed Red Shoes to the other side of the ring), god damn. Nearly broke the guy, to the point where he wasn't gonna let him out of the corner until he couldn't move. What an experience. 

The additions to Ibushi wanting to reassess his previously, and then only, shot at the Intercontinental championship vs Nakamura were splendid. Bringing back the dead lift german suplex spot, taking Nakamura's knee to the bread basket spot while Tana hung in the corner. Real revisions to try and not make the same mistake twice when wanting to capture the gold. The pursuit was so thorough, that while Tana attempted, he couldn't outwards dictate the pace under his tried & true formula of dissecting a leg w/numerous dragon screws. That held up early, but once Ibushi started to dominate for what felt like a long time w/o putting him away, this quickly became a fight of a difference caliber, and Tana knew that. A great, great main event this was.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair *(Uncensored 1999)

*...Typical WCW nonsense.

Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar* (Wrestlemania XIX)

*****1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. Chris Benoit* (Smackdown ~ December 4th 2003)*

****1/4 - ****1/2

Always been one of my favorite Smackdown matches, the good ol' years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton (Monday Night Raw 2013/12/16)*

:done

Still one of the best matches in Raw history IMO.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kane vs. RVD *(SummerSlam 2003)*

***1/2

Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar* (SummerSlam 2003)*

****1/4 - ****1/2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader vs Nobuhiko Takada (UWFI 08/18/94)*

:done

A proper shoot style epic.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton (Monday Night Raw 02/03/2014)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Ric Flair* (Starrcade 1993)

*****1/2 - ****3/4

The annual watch, still great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton (Monday Night Raw 03/17/2014) (No DQ)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. Kane* (Bad Blood 2004)

****3/4

Forgotten about match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - Summerslam 2014


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat *(Spring Stampede 1994)*

****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dustin Rhodes/Barry Windham vs Terry Gordy/Steve Williams (WCW Saturday Night 10/03/1992)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Chris Benoit vs. Shawn Michaels *(Wrestlemania XX)*

****3/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Snuka in boots and jacked to the gills. :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jacqueline & The APA vs Stacy Keibler & Dudley Boyz in a six person tables tag match

I think this is the only intergender tables match I've ever seen?!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Triple H vs Steve Austin (WWF No Way Out 2001)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. The Giant *(Nitro ~ April 29th 1996)

*I always feel like this match is going to be great when I go to watch it, and then I'm disappointed, still good/decent for what it is. Yeah, what were they going to do & what could have Flair done with Giant? However, I still feel like there was more they could have done to fill in the "blank" spots of the match & round it out better. Hey at least there was a clean finish & no interference, a rarity in post-1994 WCW lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kenta Kobashi & Jun Akiyama vs Vader & Stan Hansen (AJPW Real World Tag League 12/05/98)*



















A classic.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader vs Mitsuharu Misawa (AJPW October Giant Series 10/30/99)*

12 or so minutes of pure bomb throwing. Vader taking Misawa to suplex city early on

:done


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Randy Orton vs Fandango 
Raw 7/15/2013


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 06/23/2005)*

:banderas

What a match and performance. Esp from Eddie.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs Matt Sydal (ROH Hell Freezes Over)*

Really enjoyed this.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Giant vs. Scott Steiner *(Nitro ~ June 17th 1996)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*MS-1 vs. Sangre Chicana (EMLL, 09/23/1983)*

:done

WHAT A FUCKING WAR. A sheer masterpiece of a match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Giant vs. Lex Luger *(Great American Bash 1996)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott Steiner vs. DDP *(Greed 2001)

****1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott Steiner vs. Booker T *(Nitro ~ March 26th 2001)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Bobby Fish (Evolve 4)*

:done

Great, great match. Can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ronnie Garvin vs. Ric Flair *(Starrcade 1987)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hollywood Blondes vs Marcus Bagwell/2 Cold Scorpio (WCW Worldwide 05/08/1993)*

:done One of the best tag matches out there and an easy MOTY candidate.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lawler vs Mr. Perfect (USWA 08/09/1993)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. Triple H* (Vengeance 2004)

*****

Great match except the finish, unnecessary interference.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rose v. Rick Martel 4/26/80

Martel backed into the corner trying to prevent Rose going for his leg at the start of the second fall was Yoshiaki Fujiwara-level. That whole second fall in general was basically perfect wrestling, albeit lasting only 5 minutes. I went into this wanting to get on the Rose hype train, but I came out of it going "holy fuck is this how good Martel actually was?"


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rose v. Rick Martel 5/17/80

The April match had a slow start, but this was just a wild, heated match, and appropriately so because of the title being on the line. I thought Martel was godly. Seriously I don't want to downplay Rose who was great in both matches, and seems to be able to get heat just by blinking. It's just that Martel in these two matches has looked basically every bit as good as any babyface I've seen at their peak, maybe barring Jerry Lawler. He's gives heavy Steamboat vibes to me; I'm almost certain Dragon fans will dig Martel in both of these a lot. Great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> Buddy Rose v. Rick Martel 4/26/80
> 
> Martel backed into the corner trying to prevent Rose going for his leg at the start of the second fall was Yoshiaki Fujiwara-level. That whole second fall in general was basically perfect wrestling, albeit lasting only 5 minutes. I went into this wanting to get on the Rose hype train, but I came out of it going "holy fuck is this how good Martel actually was?"


Been meaning to watch this for a while now and have just finished it. First thing of course you notice is Rose' mask. I liked his antics in the first fall and him targeting the leg of Martel. Crowd were quite wild too., esp as soon as Rick attempts to get the mask off of Rose before Buddy goes back to the leg.

You're right about the second fall, Rose starts out again by working the leg but Martel quickly gains control by ramming Buddy's head into the post and his offense starts fro there and he eventually gets the fall.

Third fall was ok but the count out finish felt a bit flat. Very good match though overall and you can see here why Rick probably needs more viewing from people, including me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Martel ramming Buddy's head into the post while he's lying on his back about to get his leg rammed. :banderas


Buddy Rose v. Butch Miller 6/21/80

this is one of those kinds of matches that could have been a piece of shit but it wouldn't have mattered because the energy and feeling surrounding it made it feel special. I put it on twice more once it was over just to drink it all in while I was typing something up. Nutso crowd + lumberjack match so you got a dozen guys to add to the aura, and you got one hell of a time. 

Rose's stooging is unreal, and he's one of those heels that seems to totally revel in looking like the biggest ass in the world. you'd think in a lumberjack match, of all stipulations, you WOULDN'T try to make a run for it. You can tell Roddy Piper (as part of the lumberjacks) loved when Rose got out of the ring so he could get his hands on him. he was like a kid on Christmas pushing him back into the ring.

So fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Roddy Piper & Rick Martel vs Luke Williams & Butch Miller (Portland 05/03/1980)

Another 2/3 Falls match here. It's great seeing Piper esp working holds in the first fall and then in the third fall, he has a very good FIP segment. His selling was good and helped setup the inevitable hot tag to Martel. He and Rick are an excellent well coordinated babyface team and I love the tag switching here too.

The finish is also great and creative and seems to setup a rematch between them soon.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Austin vs. Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho *(King of the Ring 2001)

*****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rock & Roll Express vs Heavenly Bodies (SMW 08/18/93, Losers Must Bungee Jump)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bam Bam Bigelow, Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon vs. Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn* (Bash at the Beach 1999)

****3/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Masato Tanaka v. Tetsuhiro Kuroda 1/5/00

This sucked.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bret Hart v. Terry Funk 1/6/00

good wrestlers are good wrestlers so some of the work here works. it's just that you can feel a sort of a lack of passion that's hard to describe. to think WCW were one top of the world just a year and a half earlier is just crazy.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HHH v. Rikishi 1/6/00

Fun time, worth watching.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Batista *(Backlash 2007)

*****1/4 - ****1/2

This has always been my favorite Last Man Standing match, a bit underrated I think.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Roman Reigns vs. AJ Styles @ Payback 2016

Still an awesome fucking ride. I LOVE the chemistry between these two. ****



KingCannabis said:


> The Undertaker vs. Batista *(Backlash 2007)
> 
> *****1/4 - ****1/2
> 
> This has always been my favorite Last Man Standing match, a bit underrated I think.


Agree, it's a bit of a forgotten one and I like it better than their Wrestlemania match tbh. Cena/Umaga takes the cake as my favorite LMS match though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hulk Hogan vs Sgt Slaughter (Desert Storm Match) (MSG 06/03/1991)*

Everyone should watch this. Should have been the match to blow off their feud tbh. Slaughter's bumping and selling are incredible.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Jacqueline & The APA vs Stacy Keibler & Dudley Boyz in a six person tables tag match
> 
> I think this is the only intergender tables match I've ever seen?!


I found another one, there's one on Raw in 2002 as well :lol

But this one was weird cos it was Trish & Bubba Ray Dudley vs Molly Holly & Christopher Nowinski, the Havard graduate guy lol.

But before the match they had him do a gross interview where he said he would "burst through Molly's hymen". Like, ewwww. After that, King asked JR what a hymen was and asked "is it that thing you do when someone's choking?" :lmao But WTF, what a gross thing to have someone say in an interview, LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Starrcade 1989
*
_Sting vs. Ric Flair
_
Underrated match, IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kidman & Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs. Raven & Perry Saturn *(Slamboree 1999)

*****1/2

Why Meltzer only gave this ***1/4 I've no idea, he's kinda a dumbass I think....not just 'cause of this, but just in general.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Sting (WCW Great American Bash 1990)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Steve Austin vs Chris Adams (USWA Dallas Sportatorium 08/03/90, Come As You Are Match)*

I havn't really seen much of Austin in USWA, but the stip here peaked my interest. It's a superb brawl. Austin comes out dressed in American football gear and Adams is in a Karate outfit. Austin takes a couple of big bumps on the outside, including one where he ran head first into the post and his crash helmet came off










:austin4

Very enjoyable brawl though. Great use of the football helmet here. Austin used it as protection against the kendo stick and as a weapon used by Adams against Austin..


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Victoria vs. Trish Stratus *(Survivor Series 2002)*

***1/2

Great short hardcore match, though the finish seemed a bit abrupt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Midnight Express vs Rock & Roll Express (NWA Main Event 04/22/90)

:done

10 minutes of pure awesomeness with them doing what they do best. A fantastic TV match. Hot crowd as ever around this time too which always helps. Loved Eaton esp in this match and I get even more of an appreciation of him and Lane every time I see a MX match. Just a top tier tag match that's madly on a WCW C show. Only the finish being the main drawback really.

Oh and it features one of my favorite ever ref spots from Nick Patrick. 

HE DID A FUCKING LEAPFROG OVER EATON!!!!!

:banderas

I'll try and gif it cos it was fucking awesome.










:done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jerry Lawler vs Terry Funk (CWA 04/06/81, Empty Arena Match)

A visual great and Funk is again simply wonderful.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair *(Starrcade 1995)
*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan *(Nitro ~ January 1st 1996)*


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruiser Brody vs Kevin Sullivan
WWWF Madison Square Gardens
8/7/1976


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Randy Savage vs Ronnie Garvin (ICW Cage Match 82/83)*

Wonderful by both. Esp Savage who does his best trademark selling and babyface performances.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Batista & Rey Mysterio vs. Big Show & Kane* (Armageddon 2005)

*I actually think this is a good compact tag match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

High Flyers vs Rick Martel & Tito Santana (AWA 08/29/82)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Batista vs. Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho vs. Edge vs. Randy Orton *(New Year's Revolution 2005)

*****1/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stan Lane & Jim Cornette vs Jerry Lawler & Mark Curtis (WWA Rumble II: Wrestlers vs Hunger 08/17/91)

Ton of fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Hart Foundation vs The Islanders (03/14/1987)*

Really good tag match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trish Stratus & the Dudley Boyz vs Victoria, Chris Jericho & Christian - Raw 2002

Another tables match involving women. This one was fun though, there was a whole bunch of interference in it :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Matt Riddle vs DUSTIN - No DQ match @ EVOLVE 77.

Will probably go down as one of the most underrated matches of the year, a magnificent and chaotic sprint. ****1/4


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I just saw Christian vs Chris Jericho 10/20/09 (ECW). 

It was a good match between both of my all-time favorites


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shelton Benjamin vs. RVD *(Backlash 2006)

***** - ****1/4

Maybe it's just me. but this is a majorly underrated match. The workrate, the flow of everything, crisp execution, everything worked.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bret Hart & Davey Boy Smith vs Owen Hart & Bob Backlund (WWF Action Zone 02/26/95)

Great match. Super heat and crowd for this too.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 11)*

Doing my MOTYC re-watch, and holy shit this went down BIG TIME. Awful match, no idea what I ever saw in it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Randy Savage vs Ric Flair (WWF Wrestlemania 8)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio *(Nitro ~ July 8th 1996)

****3/4 - ****


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Diesel vs Yokozuna WWF Championship 95 in a steel Cage match. I rate this match a simple 1 star. The match is blah. *_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Owen Hart vs Steve Austin (WWF Summerslam 1997)*

:mj2

Excellent match up until the horrific and unfortunate piledriver spot.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Randy Savage* (Nitro ~ August 12th 1996)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shawn Michaels & Diesel vs 1-2-3 Kid & Razor Ramon (WWF Action Zone 10/30/94)

Still a classic and one of the best WWF tag matches you're going to find. This happening on Action Zone is still also funny to remember too.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko *(Uncensored 1997)*

**** - ****1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Ric Flair *(Nitro ~ May 20th 1996)

*****

This has always been one of my favorite WCW matches, forgotten gem. I think this is one of top five best Flair matches of the 90s. Like the only time I've ever seen Flair win a shoulder-block exchange lol, and the only time I've ever seen Flair take a frankensteiner bump haha.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero* (Hog Wild 1996)*

***3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW Dominion 2017)*

Definitely their best match against each other. Tanahashi's performance was masterful.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CM Punk vs Homicide (FIP 11/13/2004)

Yeah, the infamous FCA match that ends up in a strip club. Some images for you



















Colourful language used by Punk here too that's become pretty infamous too and it's certainly a spectacle of a match lol. Starts in the ring but quickly goes outside yo the parking lot and on top of a truck. Before they find themselves in the strip club.

Match ends with Homicide piledriving Punk on the concrete outside.

Yeah it's not exactly a classic but it's just something I'd heard about but never seen


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 11/29/11, Cage Match)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trish Stratus vs Victoria, Raw May 12 2003

I'm going through all the Raws lol :lol


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Ric Flair *(Clash of the Champions XXV)

****1/2 - ***3/4

Finish is a bit lame, but oh well.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Going through my ****1/2+ matches for this year to get a definitive order for them all. This is probably the 5th time I've watched this match and it remains one of my absolute favorites. *****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko *(Starrcade 1997)*

***1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Dean Malenko vs. Eddie Guerrero *(Hardcore TV ~ August 8th 1995)
*
****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Josh Barnett vs. Timothy Thatcher (ESW TID 12/16/17)*

:mark: Just as fun & badass as it looks on paper.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Booker T vs. Sting *(Spring Stampede 2000)

****1/2

Six minutes but it's a solid crisp match, good stuff I think.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Rock v. Kurt Angle, Smackdown 1/6/00

Nothing match (most of the video was promo anyway) but the feel surrounding it and the crowd going insane for everything The Rock did was such a joy to experience. No matter what the match quality or booking is like I can understand when people wish to return to this era, because it's just so uplifting to watch something like this. There's a passion and energy filling the air without any cynicism bogging it down.


edit - I forgot to mention Angle celebrating the DQ victory as if he had won a world title was hilarious.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Sid Vicious vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. Scott Hall* (Superbrawl X)*

WCW was so stupid & such garbage at this point lol. I love how Sid Vicious claims he was one of the biggest draws of all-time pft.

Booker T vs. Jeff Jarrett *(Bash at the Beach 2000)*

***1/2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ian Rotten v. Mad Man Pondo, 1/8/00

In the very openings of the match, Pondo takes a pair of scissors and swipes one of the blades across Rotten's forehead, slicing it clean open. Rotten does not let that go unpunished. I would recommend against watching this should you ever come across it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

CM Punk v. Colt Cabana 1/8/00

I could say "it was interesting seeing these two this early!" but tbh it wasn't. I guess Punk's look was something. Because of the video quality I could never tell what that thing on his head was. Might've even been a weird hairdo.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jorge Estrada v. K-Krush 1/8/00

Killings raps before the match and his voice has not ever changed it seems. It also seems he's never really gotten better as a wrestler. He's decently charismatic here, though; I can see why WWF grabbed him the first time.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott Hall vs. Booker T* (Mayhem 1999)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. Sid Vicious *(Souled Out 2000)

****1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko vs. Dustin Rhodes & Ricky Steamboat* (Clash of the Champions XVII)

*****3/4

...Wanted to see the Arnbuster though...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hardy Boyz vs Serial Thrillaz (OMEGA 01/29/99)

Think this was on the WWE Hardy DVD that came out a few years ago but I've never seen it until now.

First thing that hits you is how hot the whole crowd is for this. Super heat throughout and the match very much surprised me in that its an excellent southern style tag match that's both high on impact moves and some sound pschychology intergrated into it too. Hardys are the heels here and they perform thst role very well here with all sorts of bumping and stooging about. Hardys have a nice heat segment too with Helms playing FIP.

It really is a very good tag match that's probably underrated or simply just forgotten.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jun Akiyama v. Yoshihiro Takayama 1/9/00
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiSHSbn-xNc
Outside of his amazing 1996 tagging with Misawa, I've never been able to consistently connect with Akiyama. I do however appreciate him when he's ON, and is he ever on in early 2000 (the Vader match on 1/23 rules, and the Misawa match on 2/27 is one of the best matches of the entire decade). Takayama I basically always appreciate and is a constant contender for my top 10 favourite wrestlers of all time. 

They quickly ditch the nonsense trading blows (Akiyama standing toe-to-toe in a slugfest with Takayama lmaooooooo no) and make way for Takayama to do what he does best - MAUL A FOLK. Akiyama's selling overall was excellent, reminded me of John Cena at his best. He sold a knee to the gut by spinning in this weird way and it looked amazingly awesome. He sold another one on the outside by shooting his left leg to the side and that also looked really great. This was actually a bit of a WWE/Cena-style match in a way, with Akiyama taking a beating an then finding a desperate opening so he could work the big guy's leg, gradually chopping the tree down. Pretty unlike All Japan to run a match like this. 

Match only went 10m39s and they maximized almost every second they had, which is maybe my top compliment for a wrestler/match. I loved it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Steven Regal vs Fit Finlay (WCW Uncensored 03/24/96)

:done

STIFF

AS

FUCK

:regal

Crowd doesn't know how to really react either I don't think because it's sub 20 minutes of them beating the living shit out of each other. Even Tony prefaces this by saying "He's here to knock Regal out". How correct he was.

First few minutes is Finlay literally kicking the crap out of Regal and gives him one hell of a clothesline. They soon mix the out right physical violence with some mat based holds and they're just as brutal. Regal starts squeezing the shit out of Finlay's head. Neither hold back on anything and are both prepared to not give a fuck and just want to hurt each other. Various holds, knees, punches and down right nasty shit follows to further both men's pain.

Just one hell of a physical spectacle here. Tack on a proper finish and would be even higher, but Finlay hit Regal that fucking hard in the face, Regal's nose started to gush blood so they had to pretty much call an audible and send the blue bloods out as I'm sure this was supposed to go another 10 minutes or so.

Fabulous stuff (STIFF ~!!) here.

Oh and Dusty is on commentary too and at one point says "Where is Ireland?. Five miles from London?" :cozy


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Owen Hart vs Davey Boy Smith (WWF Monday Night RAW 03/03/97)

Been a while since I last watched this but it's always been one of my favourite Raw matches of all time. This still holds up big time for me. Yeah it's pretty much a showcase, with both of them going through some really super exchanges and sequences that looked great, esp in the environment of the WWF at the time.

It's also a heel vs heel match to boot too, although Bulldog is pretty much the overall face here for the purpose of the match.

Some great near falls in the finishing stretch too and it's just a fabulous match to sit and enjoy. They both do some great stuff together here, with cartwheels, enziguiri, belly to belly and a German suplex by Owen that he always does so well. Superplex, flips, an electric chair; just a run through of lots of flashy shit mixed with great wrestling and storytelling.

Still a top tier match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hulk Hogan vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Monday Nitro 10/27/1997)

I remember going through the Nitro's from '97 a couple of years ago now and when I got to this Nitro and watched this I was like "Where the fuck did this come from"?

It's such a gem.....and it features Hollywood Hulk fucking Hogan. He actually starts off by wrestling DDP to the mat with an armbar and he does his usual heel shtick. He also does a very neat avoidance of a Diamond Cutter here too and he does take most of the match in terms of offense but Page sells very well and it's the match has a story. Hogan definetly brings his working boots here and of course DDP looks great for his part.

DDP is fantastic here in his classic never say die, underdog role. Taking everything Hogan gives with great selling and timing his comebacks perfectly. Hogan hits a big boot out of nowhere but misses the legdrop in a great spot. Of course it has a smoz finish with fake sting and the NWO and then real Sting saving the day and it was a great moment that I didn't mind as much as other shitty WCW finishes around this time.

An excellent match overall and probably another underappreciated gem. One of the best Nitro matches.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My Christmas Eve wrestling marathon begins, starting with:

Matt Riddle (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly @ EVOLVE 84 ****1/2



Bonzo said:


> Steven Regal vs Fit Finlay (WCW Uncensored 03/24/96)
> 
> :done
> 
> ...


110% going to have to watch this later. I know these are two guys who I need to go back and watch more of (only have a small sample size) because they're right up my alley, I'm just lazy :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> My Christmas Eve wrestling marathon begins, starting with:
> 
> Matt Riddle (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly @ EVOLVE 84 ****1/2
> 
> ...


They also had a p.great parking lot brawl on Nitro a month after this too. I've watched more of Regal than of Finlay, but I'm not an expert in either. But any combination of Regal/Finlay/Benoit is always good/great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Evolution vs Rock 'N' Sock Connection (Wrestlemania 20)

I know Foley isn't exactly pleased with his own contribution here but I really enjoyed the match. Don't think I've seen it since waaay back when either. It was cool seeing Rock/Flair interact and you could tell they were loving it oit there. Overall it's just a very fun match IMO. Nothing too deep or serious, just all of them going out there and entertaining the crowd with their personalities and turning it into a good tag match.

Has a very nice pace to it too. Batista plays his role well as the enforcer type throughout the match and it was also cool seeing him and Rock in there together.

Orton/Foley stuff was good too with them brawling and Foley of course taking bumps and I guess the overall goal was to put over Orton. It was a match that did pretty much everything it needed to to achieve what it set out too and everyone had their chance to shine.

All four of them made this a very fun match.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bonzo said:


> They also had a p.great parking lot brawl on Nitro a month after this too. I've watched more of Regal than of Finlay, but I'm not an expert in either. But any combination of Regal/Finlay/Benoit is always good/great.


Benoit was my first true favorite wrestler as a kid, so I'm super familiar with most of his work. But I don't remember too much early WCW/WWF stuff that I haven't revisited in recent years because it was all early in my childhood, and I tend to not go back in time much because the time I devote to wrestling now is trying to keep up with the INSANE amount of good wrestling going on in the world across 900 promotions. Once I get my 2017 final top matches list sorted out for my own sanity (because It's one of my favorite things to do) I'll probably use some of the extra time I have to dig into some WCW stuff.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kevin Steen/Super Dragon vs The Young Bucks (PWG FEAR) (Guerrilla Warfare)*

:done

Pure unadulterated carnage with Dragon/Steen seemingly out to kill the Bucks from the get go. Bucks fight a spirited come back and we get a great all out war.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hacksaw Duggan vs Buzz Sawyer (Mid-South) (12/27/85) (Dog Collar Match)

I've only seen Sawyer in the other Duggan match and bits from early 90's WCW, but in just those I love him lol. He's just very entertaining to watch. Same with Duggan in this setting; He's always a great babyface that's more than capable of kicking the crap out of his opponent.

So, Duggan/Buzz had a match in Mid South on 11/11/85 that is one of the greatest brawls in wrestling history IMO and is a match I've now watched countless times. It was featured on the WWE Mid South set I think, so I fully encourage everyone who hasn't seen It, go watch it. It's a stunning piece of work and a real eye opener for those who grew up with Hacksaw only from his WWF days.

So here's the rematch that I havnt seen up until now. A dog collar match rather appropriately, as these two just can't be controlled. Now they have no choice.

As these types of matches go, it's as gritty, volient and visceral as ever. Quick struggle with the chain by both until Duggan starts punching the shit out of Sawyer until he gets his bearings and it's back to equal. They both take a beating as you'd expect and both are a bloody mess by the end of it. Duggan with a crimson mask, dushinv out heavy violence is certainly a sight to see. Both wrap the chain around their hands and use it to inflict punishment on each other's heads. At one point Buzz is caught in the ropes and Duggan judt pulls on the chain and is basically strangling Sawyer who can't do much about it as he's being yanked back and forth.

I love his 'Hulk up' moment in this when he's all bloodied up and belts out a loud shout and starts nailing Buzz with the chain.

They hold nothing back yet again and it's a fitting match for them to sort out their differences shall we say. Their November brawl is still the apex, but this was still great and the rawness of it all that only these 80's matches can provide is always a great sight.

Love this shit.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett* (Starrcade 1999)*

****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steven Regal vs. Finlay *(Uncensored 1996)

*****


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Ric Flair vs Harley Race
A Flair for the Gold
Starrcade 1983


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One Man Gang vs Big Bubba Rogers (04/19/1987) * Date might be 06/01



I've seen this match before and loved it and I still do. Two big beefy bastards punching and beating the shit out of each other. They start out by literally seeing who's the bigger man by running into one another with shoulderblocks, with nobody budging. Yea lots of good 'ol testosterone flying around here. They club each other over again and it's not long at all until Bubba gets busted open.

Some excellent punches thrown by both in this one too










Bubba took a big fall to the outside and once he made his comeback, they just punched each other with some visceral big blows. Both men take great bumps here too and it's something to watch wrestlers of this size just bumping around and out the ring.

Gang also gets busted open and is bleeding profusely as Bubba starts clawing his face and seemingly trying to rip him apart.

Bubba nearly decapitates himself at one point on the ropes










:jones

There's a great spot where Gang is caught in the ropes and Bubba clubs him with knees and Gang is just forced to sit in the ropes, bleeding heavily and taking everything that's being dealt to him.

It's just a very enjoyable big man slugfest. Crowd were hot too as they mostly seem to be in these arenas and were fired up when Bubba was on offense. A bit of clipping in the match with an ad break, but it's ok and the match doesn't really suffer. Definetly another favorite from the place that keeps on giving; Mid South.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^everyone watch that it's amazing


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Bret Hart (Saturday Night's Main Event 10/28/1987)

You know, I'm not sure if I've ever gotten around to watching this match. I know it's rated very high though. Story going in is that the Hart Foundation and Honky Tonk Man attacked Liz the week before so Savage is obviously out for some revenge on Bret here.

I just love how perfectly the heel/babyface formula works here. Savage we know is one if the greats as a babyface, but he's pretty damn amazing in this match. His selling of the leg that Bret works over is fantastic and he just times his spots and comebacks perfectly.

One could easily call this the Savage show, but Bret plays his role just as well as the heel.

Savage takes it right to Bret from the off as he's on a full on revenge mission. There's a quick reversal and Bret starts to take over and immediately enters heel mode by choking Savage, but Savage again take a over and sends Bret into the guardrail.

As much as I love Randy when he's in peril and selling like crazy, I do love it when he goes into full crazy mode on offense and he's hot thst look in his eye. He misses a flying ax handle though and this gives Bret his opportunity.

This is where Bret starts to shine and so does Savage. Bret hits him with one of his classic piledrivers, which I always though Bret did great btw. Things quickly change again as Bret slams into the ring post. It's become a back and forth match now with quick moves and transitions, but there are mini segments in here for them both to take over again. This happens when Savage takes a bump over the top rope and damages his leg. Which of course Bret takes full advantage of after an ad break.

Randy is fucking wonderful at his selling here as he's struggling to get back in the ring and even stand up. He still gestures to Bret to bring it, which Bret does and goes straight for the ankle.

Bret is great at targeting the ankle of Savage and systematically working it over, which Savage continues to sell perfectly whilst he makes a comeback. I didn't quite expect the finish with the small package when it came but it was a smart finish. Savage is still hobbling on one leg after the match too as he goes after the Foundation.

What a guy.

Great match. Excellent performances by both and it's always a pleasure seeing Savage go into his GOAT babyface selling mode and Bret is the perfect foe here.

If only the timing would have been better for a later Bret/Savage feud but it wasn't to be. But we have this TV classic to at least fall back on. One of the best on SNME and on any WWF TV.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat (Toronto 2/15/1987)

Another match where I'm not sure if I've ever watched it. They've had a few other noted matches apart from WM3 and I always hear this one talked up the most.

Both of them are really aggressive from the off but esp Steamboat. Great speed in everything he does and he flips over and under Savage, before punching his face in and sending him to the outside and back into the ring. Great selling by Randy again here already, who quickly turns it around and starts to attack Ricky on the outside.

They've already set a great pace with their intensity here as Savage slowly times his attacks on Steamboat as Ricky is still trying to recover in the outside. Steamboat with some excellent selling here and Savage targets the throat of Steamer, of course we know the history with that. Flying double ax handle keeps Steamer down before a couple of quick 2 count pins.

Savage continues to dominate methodically but Steamer mounts a comeback and gets a close nearfall.

Love Steamer throughout this match as he gradually takes the onslaught by Savage before getting his revenge by targeting the throat of Savage and eventually busting him open. Steamer's selling is tremendous in this match as I've mentioned and so are his timed spots, esp when he starts his comeback with such aggression going after the one body part thst almost finished him.

Both Steamboat and Savage need to be commended for both their selling here and the overall performances in getting the story of the match over. Again, I just live how Steamer goes HAM on Savage with strong intensity that you're fully behind him in every punch.

We get a few nearfalls in the finishing stretch before Savage geys the win with the tights covered in blood like the classic heel he is.

Steamboat is obviously pissed at this and gets a few licks in as Savage tries to bail.

A tremendous match. I'm going to watch the WM3 match next for the first time in years to see how they compare.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat (Wrestlemania III)

First time I've seen this in years and decided to watch it after watching their excellent February match from Toronto.

A line from Savage's pre match promo caught my immediate attention "History beckons the Macho Man".

I forgot about George Steele being out for this one. He kidnapped Liz on a SNME so I'd expect Savage to have one eye on him here. The match moves at a fast pace right from the start. Steamer does his classic trademark armdrags and grabs Savage by the throat, but Savage soon gets the upper hand and goes for a quick pin attempt. I love Steamboat working on the arm and Savage selling it only he can.

Savage would go onto to have his own heat segment as he soon starts to target the throat of Steamer and dumps him out the ring. Savage is great as the heel, getting in sly kicks and jabs and some quick pinfall attempts.

Crowd gets behind Steamboat as he makes a comeback as Savage gets caught in the ropes. A high crossbody gets him a 2 count. Tgis portion of the match moves at a high pace until Steamboat went to the well too often and Savage catches him with a high knee.

He flies at Steamboat on the outside, who takes a bump over the guardrail. This is also the first time we see Steele get involved in trying to help out Steamer. Savage though remains in control as he varies his attacks on Steamboat and tries for numerous quick pinfalls, but can't get steamboat down for three.

Savage does a very nice gutwrench suplex for another 2 count. One thing is like to also point out is Ventura on commentary, who I though was his smarmy heel best here. Taking every opportunity to shit on Steamboat and the ref for various reasons.

Savage takes a big bump over the top rope as Steamboat attempts a comeback. Steamboat flies off the turnbuckle and nails Savage with an axehandle and has to jump over ref, who just won't fucking move.

Have to say, that's a big pet peeve of mine; It's not illegal to get into the top rope so fucking move ref and shut the fuck up.

Great nearfall here as Steamboat pins Savage and it looks to be a three, but Savage has his foot on the ropes. Steamer is now in control and he starts chopping the fuck out of Savage and dumps him outside the ring. Then comes a great numerous pinfall sequence where Steamboat tries various ways of trying to get a pin.

There's a great spot here where Savage is thrown into the turnbuckle, turns around dazed and throws a missed punch at the ref, obviously thinking he was Steamboat. Fantastic bit by Savage.

A proper ref bump follows so anything goes now. Savage hits his flying elbow but the ref is still down. Savage is pissed and gets the ring bell but is stopped by Steele, who eats the shot instead. But Steele gets revenge and pushes savage off the ropes and Steamboat rolls him up for the win.

New intercontinental champion.

I'd definetly call this a classic still. I know some people have an issue with the George Steele stuff, but his involvement fitted in with an overarching story involving Savage but I'd admit that I wished it would have been a clean finish here, but it didn't take too much from the match.

Both men were great here with both their selling and the depths they went to, to get the win. Trying everything they could to keep the other down and I loved the sequences with the pinfall attempts and what both tried to vary up how to finidh the other.

I maybe like the 02/17/87 match slightly more if I'm honest though. Just a bit more aggressiveness in it overall, but there's moments in the WM match thst I love so it's probably hard to choose as on another day, I'd probably pick WM3. Both just great matches.

No doubt WM3 is still an upper echelon match not just at WM, but in WWE history.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hulk Hogan & High Flyers vs Jesse Ventura, Ken Patera, & Bobby Heenan (AWA 3/13/1983)

:done the names

Just seeing Hogan/Ventura/Heenan sharing a wrestling ring was enough for me check this match out. Plus Mene Gene out there announcing. It's a weird WWF nostalgia trip in a land before time.

Love how Ventura looks here. He's got that look and demeanour of someone who doesn't give a fuck. He's already got that 'Predator' type look here. Well until Hogan rips off his bandana and exposed his bald head lol.

The crowd are fucking jacked for Hogan and he and the Flyers go straight after Heenan and co. Hogan/Ventura start locking up and Hulk goes HAM on the arm of Jesse who tags in Heenan.

Hogan vs Heenan :hutz

Bobby is great here. He bumps all over the place for Hogan and the Flyers before he tags out as the crowd starts up a loud Weasel chant. He's soon back in and just as he starts some offense, he takes a wicked bug bump on the turnbuckle. His selling and bumping are fucking great here I have to say. It's so fun seeing this type of match involving Heenan/Hogan and co.

Hogan ends up cleaning house after a hot tag after Brunzell has an extended FIP segment and it's a great spot. He rips everyone apart and drops the leg drop on Heenan.

Super fun match. Seeing Heenan bump like this in a proper match is great and the heels do a great job getting heat and the crowd are hot when the faces finally get in there to shine. Patera uses his power here too when he's in there and it's just a really fun tag match.

It's great seeing both Hogan and Heenan in this type of environment and Jesse too and they all blend together very well to create some entertaining dynamics and spots. Love the heel segment and it makes Hogan finally getting in there all the better when eventually cleans house. Just seeing he and Heenan work together like this was worth it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Steiner Brothers vs Midnight Express (NWA World Championship Wrestling 10/13/90)

Decided to fit in one more match today and had the urge for some MX goodness. Plus I've never seen it and a Steiners/MX match certainly interests me.

Yeah this fucking ruled. Bobby Eaton was the clear star here as he was bumping like a madman and making the Steiners look as good as possible. He was born to take offense like he did in this match. Not to say Rick/Scott wern't good here either as they were and I thought they meshed great with the MX.

Rick has a p.good FIP segment here too thst does work and esp when he gets the hot tag to Scott. I just love some of the selling here by the MX and esp from Eaton. Corny inevitably gets involved too for a nearfall spot. Everything was crisp here too and fast paced and it made everyone involved look great.

Seeing the Steiners throw the MX around was great and fun to watch and Eaton/Lane lapped it all up with their bumping. As I said, Eaton was fucking awesome in this match. Worth watching it just for him alone.

Another high end MX match and another one from this year alone for them.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Kerry von Erich *(WCCW Christmas Star Wars 1982)*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Marathon-ing some wrestling since everything on boxing day is either (a) shut or (b) having a massive sale so getting park/walking in a store without being accidentally groped 167 times is next to impossible. So far I've watched:

Kenta Kobashi v. Takao Omori 1/9/00
DIY v. The Authors of Pain, Takeover Chicago
Tyler Bate v. Pete Dunne, Takeover Chicago
Kushida v. Ryusuke Taguchi, Best of Super Juniors XXIV 5/29/17
Jushin Liger v. Taichi, Best of Super Juniors XXIV 5/31/17
The Young Bucks v. RPG Vice, Dominion 2017
Trevor Lee v. Sonjay Dutt, GWF Impact 9/14/17
Low Ki v. Johnny Impact (who I didn't find out until watching, is John Morrison/Johnny Mundo), GFW Impact 9/14/17


Bate/Dunne is only thing on there I thought was awesome, but these were all at LEAST pretty good. Enjoyable choices made so far. Checking out the other matches I wanna see from Dominion right now.



@Bonzo don't worry I'll get to the Roser & Somers/Rockers stuff eventually. :cozy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hiroshi Tananashi v. Tetsuya Naito, Dominion 2017

I liked their Dome match a fair bit, and while this was solid, I thought it was nowhere near as good. The limb work saga was confusing to me. Tanahashi's selling ranged from good to non-existent, but Naito used the arm to get out of enough jams to where I was cool with the overall strategy. A strategy that absolutely failed miserably because Tananashi managed to win by working on Naito's leg...for about 5% of the time Naito worked on his arm, before ignoring it for fifteen minutes and then win with it as if it'd been there the whole time. I'm very cool with a failed strategy but this here was...kind of just making Naito look like a huge geek. They could've used the whole match to have some badass dueling limbwork, but Tanahashi's arm was the focus before AND after Naito's leg. Yet Naito's leg was apparently in that much worse shape. Again this was solid, but it let me down in a few areas. Naito's heel shtick was pretty great though, and he got some REAL big heat which I loved.

These two do have chemistry, and I just know that one day I'll watch a match of their's together, and love it. At least one of them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (WWF Royal Rumble 1988)

Solid work, but nothing special. Goes a pretty long way just to end in a DQ when the action was getting hot.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Trevor Lee vs. Michael Elgin (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 07/05)*

Trevor Lee, best wrestler in the world. Easily Elgin's best match ever.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ultimo Dragon vs. Steven Regal *(Slamboree 1997)

*****1/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rock N Roll Express vs Arn/Ole Anderson (NWA Starrcade 1986) (Steel Cage Match)

Finally checked this one out. Fuck the crowd is super hot for the express and everything they do here. This is a perfect example of a hated heel team going up against a much loved babyface team and thst dynamic works so well here, esp with the cage being a factor.

Ole just destroys Gibson's leg early on and then Arn takes over and Gibson is selling well here before he tries a comeback but is cut off quickly. I do love the intensity of Ole esp here as he's just tearing Gisbon apart. The Anderson's are just great here keeping Gibson down and tagging in each other in and out to prolong the heat segment.

Morton is going crazy trying to get Gibson over for the hot tag, but Ole/Arn are having none of it. Gibson gets an enziguri out if nowhere and makes the tag and the crowd go fucking ape. But Ole quickly gets on top and is now destroying poor Ricky, who's bloodied up now. Ole gets working on the arm of Morton with intense precision and is just torturing Ricky and throwing him everywhere until Arn tags in and takes over.

Both Arn/Ole are great here in the double teamand in keeping Morton on the mat so he can't go anywhere. They just continue to destroy him until Ricky starts to mount a comeback but again Arn tags Ole in.

It's certainly an extended heat segment by the Anderson's but it's utterly compelling for me in how they dissect Morton and just continue to break him down. It's certainly a visual when a bloodied up Morton tries to desperately fight back as you're right there willing him on.

There's an utterly fantastic bit where Morton, whose face is now full on red with his own blood, starts coming back and punching the shit out of Arn, who sells them so well by staggering and trying to shadow box back. I found it interesting after such a long heat segment there was no hot tag to Gibson but it's not too important.

Finish comes when Gibson comes in and dropkicks Morton on top of Ole for the win. A really great, super heated tag match here. The cage was a bonus but a big bonus. Both Anderson's were fantastic here in their teamwork and how they both tried to decimate the express, who were excellent in their selling and timing the little comebacks they did get. Great match. It was a joy to watch the Anderson's work lime this and the Express were the perfrct opponents with their formula and how they got the crowd to explode at every turn they came back.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CM Punk vs The Undertaker (Smackdown 09/10/2010)

A match I've been meaning to watch in a long while now as I've never seen it but had recs for it. I even upped it myself on DM a while ago lol.

Punk starts out by attacking the leg of Taker, who is having none of it and just lands a great single punch to knock Punk down. Taker starts working on the arm and goes for old school, but crotches himself on the ropes :jones

Back from a break and Punk is in control now and gets Taker in a choke hold and starts hitting elbows on Taker's head. On the outside and he rams Taker into the barricade and continues his heat segment but Taker fights back with his patented punches. Momentum has shifted again now and Taker hits his big leg drop on the apron, but Taker is still selling the effects of the offense Punk has given him here.

He misses a flying knee in the corner and Punk takes full advantage by going to the mat and applies another choke hold. Taker does some great facials here both when he's selling and when he starts his comeback. Both men are down now until Taker goes for an elbow and misses. He gets hit by a running knee and a great bulldog by Punk for a nearfall. They exchange punches and that's something you just don't do with the deadman.

Taker hits snake eyes, which I always love, but gets caught by a flying knee as he goes for a legdrop. Taker though ends up hitting a chokeslam and gets a pretty great nearfall. He signals for a tombstone but Punk reverses the attempt and hits a GTS. Just as Punk gets close to a pin, Taker applies Hells Gate and it's over.

It's certainly a v.good match. Doesn't hold a candle to their truly excellent WM match though of course, but I never expected it to. There were some good transitions here and it was a nice back and forth match with both getting shine parts.

Punk got in a lot of offense to stay on top of Undertaker the whole time. There were some nice counters to the classic Undertaker spots like snake eyes. The finish was fine too with Undertaker hitting the chokeslam, but being unable to cover right away as he so often does when he hits it and the GTS into the Hells Gate I thought was well done.

Taker was great at his selling too and showing overall vulnerability throughout in his dazed state and obviously he was following the pattern of the storyline. So Yea, good match


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kento Miyahara v. Suwama, All Japan 6/11/17

Nothing about this SUPER stood out to me, but it was good. Arm work into finish stretch was done well.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steven Regal vs. Johnny B. Badd *(Fall Brawl 1994)

****1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Masakatsu Funaki v. Shinya Aoki, NEW 6/2/17

Would've made my 2017 YES list if it got more time. The grappling was great and the standing "is he gonna kick me?" feels were appropriately tense for this type of match. Funaki hasn't lost a beat in nearly thirty years; still in great physical condition and he added personality to the match. I am so, so, so thankful these few NEW shows ran this year. I needed to know that this style was still happening somewhere and making ready available tape. Here's hope 2018 gets some more.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hiromu Takahashi v. Kushida, Dominion 6/11/17



Spoiler: thoughts



I thought this was excellent. Forearms trade offs are hit-or-miss with me (‘hit’ usually actually meaning “I didn’t mind it”), but I actually liked the early goings of this because it felt to me more like two guys trying to hammer each other, instead of “HAR-HAR I AM POWER MAN, LET ME SHOW YOU – HIT ME!” Takahashi’s arm selling was really good and Kushida came up with some white hot counters to get into, including the off-apron powerbomb into cross armbreaker reversal, and that insane flippy thing off of the tunbuckle. I’ve said this about Takahashi’s matches before but he’s super good at selling exhaustion. He could be running full pelt across the ring and I get the sense he’s putting all his energy into it before collapsing to the ground. These two had a couple moments like that and by the end they were so out of it that they weren’t even able to stand properly. What really impressed me is how Kushida ate the off-apron powerbomb (which contributed most to him being DEAD), and managed to get back on even ground convincingly. It can be tough as hell to eat a big move/finisher and then have to fight back up to stalemate without treating the move like it was nothing, but these two delivered big on it. It was fucking AWESOME that Kushida’s first (IIRC) move after that was this shitty as fuck, sloppy desperation pin that didn’t pan out at all – really signifying that the powerbomb was that much of a wrecking ball that he can’t even execute a basic pin combination.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Fred Yehi v. Brian Cage, FIP Ascension 2/11/17



Spoiler: thoughts



Completely badass sprint fire/bomb-throwing/Tom and Jerry combo match. Yehi goes full bore at Cage to try to get an advantage, gets walloped (with Cage effortlessly chucking him over his own head basically just to show off), and then continuously tries to find new ways to get on top. He tries using Cage’s momentum against him, grabbing at an arm as a reversal, using some weirdo shit like getting a quick fist-on-boot smash, using high risk moves to counter the chunky beefiness, and it all might be wearing Cage down a *little*, but it never turns the tides in Yehi’s favour. Cage knows that, and takes his time to humiliate Yehi by chucking him a far as he can throw him, stomping on his head, trading his simple power moves for unnecessarily flashier offense, wasting time, and even being so cocky as to ask for a 10-count TKO after he DOES go back to power moves. Classically, it eventually winds up being his downfall as everything just catches up to him; with him getting more and more worn down, and Yehi pushing through and capitalizing big on every swing of the axe he put in to eventually cut the tree down. Should’ve got him when you had him, bro. Thank CHRIST this was uploaded to FIP’s official youtube.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hulk Hogan & Genichiro Tenryu vs Legion of Doom (SWS Wrestlefest 03/30/91)

Another match that I've been meaning to watch as it's a rare occasion to see Hogan and LOD match up.

Obvious big fight feel to this and it's certainly a spectacle. Loved seeing Animal and Tenryu square off and then Animal and Hogan and those two start trading blows until Animal press slams Hogan, which again is a sight and Hawk comes in and press slams Tenryu until it goes into mini chaos mode and Hulk/Tenryu clean house.

Hogan and Hawk have a great brawl on the outside here where they just trade big blows and hit each other with what ever they can find out there. Animal kicks Tenryu right in the face for good measure too a d it's now a wild brawl until Animal/Tenryu get back in the ring.

Hogan comes into this with a plaster on his face from WM7 and is busted open now as this match seems to settle down, with Tenryu having a FIP segment and there's a great spot where he and Hawk no sell chopping each other.

Hawk is also bleeding from the face now it seems as he and Hulk are now in the ring and the LOD take it in turns to work Hogan over. Eventually it's back to a wild brawl on the outside as Hogan/Hawk resume their out of control brawling and are judt whacking each other with chairs and shit before again it gets back in the ring to resume normal service.

Yeah the match ends in a double count out, which is kind of a cop out after what the match gave us, but I guess Vince wanted nobody directly jobbing here, so.

This was a ton of fun though. It's a big spectacle of a match, nice crowd and they worked hard out there, particularly Hogan and Hawk who, who both juiced and beat the shit out of each other. Lots of big power moves, match moves at a great pace. It was like a big clash of the titans match with lots of wild brawling and both teams hitting each other with powerhouse shit and anything they could lay their hands on.

Very fun match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Finlay vs. Booker T *(Great American Bash 1998)

****


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hulk Hogan vs Vader (WCW SuperBrawl V 02/19/95)*

I don't think I've ever gone back and watched any of the Vader/Hogan stuff properly tbh. Yeah Vader is a big favourite of mine but just never got around to it.

I know that the whole Hogan no sell of the powerbomb happened at COTC prior to this but it was wise of WCW to edit that bit out leading up to this match.

Hogan said 'brother' at least 18 times or more in his pre match promo. Not even close to the record I'm sure.

It obviously has the feel of a big, epic spectacle as it should and it does great when Vader and Hogan are face to face jawing at each other.

A lock up to start and neither bugde. Hogan starts punching Vader in the head, but Vader completely no sells them and just casually takes off his mask. Hogan gets back on offense and slaps the shit out of Vader in the corner and clothelines him but to zero effect again, as this doesn't hurt Vader at all.

So Hogan tries actually wrestling Vader. He puts him down with a short arm scissors and starts working on the arm, but Vader quickly rolls out of it. Nothing is working for Hulk here.

Vader shouts "NO PAIN" :Vader

So Vader gets Hogan in the corner and starts peppering him with some classic stiff add shots to the head and a big splash. Yeah Hulk is in trouble as he bails to the outside, but Vader follows suit. Hogan manages to turn it around though and sends Vader over the guardrail and into where Ric Flair is sitting.

Vader is now pissed as fuck.

Hogan back on offense in the ring as he gets Vader in the corner again with some punches and clothelines him down. Big boot to Vader that just about staggers him, so Hogan clothelines him over the top rope. Vader giving Hogan a lot here as Hulk continues on offense. Vader mounts a comeback as he reverses a body slam and now he's in control as he gives Hulk a Vader bomb.

Vader with more big clubs to Hogans head now as he stiffs him with heavy punches. Vader slams him down and hits a Vader bomb from the middle rope but only gets a 2 count. He tries it again, but misses with a moonsault.

Still love seeing Vader do this though.

This gives Hogan the chance to grab a chair and he nails Vader with it. This draws a few boos from the crowd lol. Back in the ring and Vader gets a big chokeslam on Hogan before again clubbing him in the corner. Biiiiiig suplex by Vader gets a 2 count.

HULK UP ~~!! URGH.

You know how this shit goes.

Big boot to Vader and the leg drop. But Vader kucks out at 1!!!

Ref bump and Vader hits a powerbomb but obviously the ref is down and here comes Flair to attack Hogan. Big splash by Vader as the ref is back up but that only gets a 2 count. Flair is back in the ring and this causes a DQ.

Urgh.

A mixed bag of a match for me if I'm honest. It started out pretty good with the story of can Hogan knock Vader down. Then Hogan took more control of the match and it was more back and forth. Some nice action and Vader was great with his offense with some stiff shots, but even the leg drop kick out at 1 didn't feel as big as it should have because of the final finish of the match.

Slightly confusing too at times as Hogan was playing the guy who thought he couldn't knock Vader down "He's too strong" but he was also kicking some was at times out there. But there were certainly moments in the match thst I enjoyed and Hogan did vary up his shit until the obvious hulk up moment and Vader was great at his no selling at hitting power moves and clubbing Hogan.

I liked the beginning of the match with Hogan trying to wrestle Vader and then using dirty tactics out of because Vader was such an unstoppable monster, that Hogan had to resort to using the chair. Vader was great as the no fuck's given monster with the no-selling at the beginning, the killer offense and kicking out of the leg drop at one. So yeah, a big match and spectacle for sure and there are lots to elements to like but also a few not to.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stan Hansen & Dan Kroffat vs. Rock N Roll Express (AJPW, 10/26/1988)

After seeing Hansen and Morton on opposite teams, I couldn't pass up the chance to check this one out and I really enjoyed it. Kroffat/Morton start it out and soon after, Hansen gets in the ring and goes straight for Morton like he's insulted his mom or something and is just desperate to get his hands on him. As Kroffat/Morton have a nice segment in the ring, Hansen is just tireless on the apron, desperate to get in there.

As Morton is down, he does and just flies over and punts him in the head. It's a highlight of the match just waiting for Hansen to properly get his hands on Morton throughout.

He goes for him on the outside but misses a clothesline and goes straight into the post. Finally they are both legal in the ring and Stan is just murdering him with throws, elbows and general nastiness and it's great to watch.

Crowd could be hotter though, esp for the Express, but they pop at the various big spots, like Kroffat flying legs first through the ropes and onto the outside.....and Hansen still can't leave poor Ricky alone lol and still goes out to give him a few licks.

Morton ends up with an extended FIP segment with Kroffat and Hansen taking it in turns to decimate him. Morton eventually eats the inevitable LARIOTOOOOOO from Hansen.

As I said, I enjoyed it. Fun match with Morton as a FIP for most of it and the joy of watching Hansen first try and get his paws on Morton and then succeeding.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler (USWA World Title Tournament 10/08/90)

:done

You want to watch a great squash match? Watch this shit.

Terry Funk brutalizes and murders Lawler here, who hardly gets anything in return and it's glorious to watch. It starts out with Funk kicking the crap out of Lawler as soon as the bell sounds. Funk is hilarious here as he's commentating as he's thrieung Jerry around.

"Into the television table" "And now he's picking up the stairs....into the stairs goes Jerry the king Lawler courtesy of Terry Funk"

"PIG! PIG! PIG! DAMN YOU, PIG!"

Funk throws some ficking wonderful punches in this. I mean, really brutal, I thought he'd broke Jerry's nose with one as the thud of the punch was LOUD. He's just beating the shit out of him with punches and Lawler can't do a thing about it.

Those punches are a thing of beauty :banderas

Funk continues to narrate his attacks on Lawler throughout this and is just going fucking crazy. He ends up piledriving referrees too lol before hitting Jerry with one. Lawler is taking the beating of his life here but you can't help but still be on Funk's side as he's just far too good. Match ends up in a DQ but fuck was it a fabulous squash to watch.

:done

Seriously, go and drop everything and watch this shit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*2 out of 3 Falls 6 Man Tag Team Match:* Hacksaw Jim Duggan & The Hart Foundation vs. Dino Bravo & The Fabulous Rougeaus _(Royal Rumble 1989)_

This was so much fun! Great high energy tag match that the crowd was going NUTS for. Bret took a beating and there some pretty sweet double team moves. Definitely a nice little gem. **** 1/2*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Corey said:


> *2 out of 3 Falls 6 Man Tag Team Match:* Hacksaw Jim Duggan & The Hart Foundation vs. Dino Bravo & The Fabulous Rougeaus _(Royal Rumble 1989)_
> 
> This was so much fun! Great high energy tag match that the crowd was going NUTS for. Bret took a beating and there some pretty sweet double team moves. Definitely a nice little gem. **** 1/2*


Just watched the 6 man and fuck it was fun. Can't believe I watched a match with Dino fucking Bravo in it and actually enjoyed It, but it did also feature Bret and the Rougous so there was still a chance I'd like it and I did.

Crowd was indeed wild for the faces. Some great action in this, esp as soon as Bret gets tagged in and I loved his stuff with both Rougous.

It also reminded me how enjoyable the Hart Foundation were as a team and the role Anvil played in it all with him coming in and just cleaning house and being the quick power man. After watching Duggan in Mid South greatness, it's always a comedown when you then watch him in a WWF setting mostly, but in a match like this, he's a ton of fun and just does the quick basics and it works. He gets in here on a hot tag after a heel heat segment and it's great. Crowd loses their shit too.

Bravo will always suck, no matter where he is. Luckily he's pretty inoffensive here.

Very fun match. :up Thanks for the rec as this one is a hidden gem.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ultimate Warrior vs Rick Rude (WWF Wrestlemania 5)

No idea when the last time I watched this but had the WM5 DVD to hand so thought I'd revisit it. Seeing Rude/Heenan again here brings a smile to my face. God bless them both. Rude with the interconintebal title design on his tights are so great.

Loved the start of this with Rude going for Warrior but kneeing the championship belt after Warrior comes into this at 600mph. Already Rude starts bumping like a madman here. 1 minute into this and he's already making Warrior look like a million dollars.

Found it a tad odd how Warrior already goes for a bearhug but it's not for long and soon enough Rude is bumlomg big off a back drop. Rude gets a comeback hope by landing a knee on a Warrior splash attempt.

Rude hits a piledriver :mj2 how I miss thee

Rude is great here selling his back he can't do his hip swivel. Rude gets a 2 count and gets in full control. Warrior soon powers out of a stretch and does his 'Hulk up' and Rude eats a clothesline and gets shoved hard into the turnbuckle with another great bump.

Even Warrior does a fine bump into the corner here too. Rude Awakening attempt is blocked and Rude gets dumped over the top rope.

We then get the classic heel finish as Warrior suplexes Rude back in the ring, but Rude lands on top of Warrior as Heenan holds his feet so Rude can get the win.

Yeah, loved this. Warrior was great with his power moves which Rude sold as well as anyone. It was Warrior with all the energy in the world and Rude bumping all over the ring. He made Warrior look so good here and set the pace of the match well considering Warrior's cardio. Rude really was fantastic here and it's a super fun match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ultimo Dragon vs. Dean Malenko *(Clash of the Champions XXXIV)

*****1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Barry Windham vs. Arn Anderson* (Slamboree 1993)*

***3/4 - ****

Only ten minutes but damn it's good & crisp, underrated I think.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Davey Boy Smith *(Slamboree 1993)

*****

Great powerhouse match with some awesome displays of strength from Smith. The DQ finish sucks & takes away a potential ****1/4 rating; but Vader hadn't faced an opponent quite like Smith yet at that point, someone who could take Vader's offense & overpower Vader even ha. Great match, like it way more now than the first time I watched it years ago.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Davey Boy Smith *(Clash of the Champions XXIV)

****1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roman Reigns v. Bary Wyatt v. Samoa Joe v. Finn Balor v. Seth Rollins, Extreme Rules 2017

"Let's take this guy out so two guys can have a one-on-one match" is why I don't usually like three-ways. It's even worse when there are more than three people. With that said, the Joe/Wyatt partnership was pretty cool at least. Fine match, don't have much else to say.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Usos v. Big E/Kofi Kingston, Money in the Bank 2017

Well this was fucking awesome. Kofi and Big E make a really good skinny seller/chunky hot tag combo and the Usos have always been fun but are hitting their stride as these badass heels. Kofi took some rotten ass bumps and hoooooly lord at that Big E spear from the apron to the outside. I really liked Kofi’s selling which is something that if you told me five years ago I’d say, I’d throw a shovel at your face. I didn’t mind the chickenshit count-out finish, if only because I know they had a series of matches. I’ll probably watch all of them. Johnny come lately is laughing at me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^Acknowledging that Usos hit their stride as such good badass heels (which they did) is why it bums me so much WWE abruptly turned them babyface right after the program vs New Day. While their personality hasn't lacked, their matches - or since the recent 4 way was a good time, their overall work - since the alignment change has already taken a dip. And I was always anti-babyface Usos for a reason. It hurts.

I actually came in here b/c I thought you might have watched Tak vs Akiyama. So huh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

They're face now? I didn't even know. Ughhhhhhhhhhh.

I wrote a bit about Tak/Jun a page or two back when I watched it. It was a few days ago now. :cozy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yesh. Meanwhile Sami Zayn is a heel. This company at work.

I might check it out rn, so I'll do that, then read what you had to say about it. :monkey


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bonzo said:


> Terry Funk vs Jerry Lawler (USWA World Title Tournament 10/08/90)


Watched this and it was ridiculously great and probably the best one-sided match I've ever seen. We got a commercial break which sucked and who knows if Lawler got anything in there, but what we got was through the roof. Funk's punches were just unspeakable and this kind of selling from Lawler is why I say he might be the best wrestler of all time. Funk was as batshit here as anything I remember from the Flair feud, using cable wires, tripping over his own momentum, screaming PIG and calling Lawler a son of a bitch and harassing photographers.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ricky Steamboat vs. Steven Regal *(Fall Brawl 1993)

****3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Terry Funk vs Brickhouse Brown (USWA World Title Tournament 10/08/90)

This was before the Lawler match that I mentioned yesterday (THAT EVERYONE SHOULD GO FUCKING WATCH NOW :armfold)

That was a very special Terry Funk performance and in similar ways, so is this.

"Terry Funk claims to be middle aged and crazy" Yeah and God bless him.

Funk is crazy straight from the bell here and starts charging Brickhouse into the ropes and then SPITS RIGHT IN HIS FACE

:hutz

This starts off both of them just throwing wild punches at each other until the ref breaks them up. Funk then SPITS IN BROWN'S FACE AGAIN

:hutz

But misses this time so Brown returns the favor and spits in Funk's face, who has a great reaction to this and bails to the outside and flings himself over the barricade and into the crowd. Brown follows him and Funk calmly leads him back into the ring lol.

They lock up back in the ring and Funk starts laying in some of his infamous punches and dumps him over the guardrail and into a table.

Funk just doesn't give a fuck. I just fucking love watching punch people.

He tries for a piledriver but gets backdropped and both of thrm start brawling again on the outside. Brown throws a couple of good punches here too and just a flying crossbody and then hits another. He's in control now as he goes to the top rope and just s flying headbutt.

Funk does this absolutely hilarious sell around the ring as he does a crawl all around it before collapsing again :lol

Brown fails to go for a cover though and instead goes back into the top rope. He flies off and tries rolling Funk up but it's reversed and Funk steals a win.

This was a ton of fun(k). Loved the spit revenge spot and Funk overselling of Brown's offense in such comical ways. Great brawling in the crowd and the way Funk stole a win in the end. His selling was such a joy to see as always, esp when Brown spat back in his face.

Just another excellent Funk performance and he did give Brown a lot here to make it more competitive.

Funk being obnoxious when winning was funny too as he ran around Brown with his arms in the air to really rub it in.

Funk continues to be :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Evan Bourne vs John Morrison (ECW on Syfy 04/14/09)

Saw this pimped elsewhere and I randomly own that Morrison Rock Star DVD so thought I'd check it out as this match was during my wrestling hiatus.

Gotta say, I enjoyed it. Thought these two meshed superbly and I loved how the match mixed in the obvious high flying skills of both, esp Bourne, with some sound wrestling. Morrison was very aggressive here with knees, strikes and holds. Bourne was super as the babyface with his selling and using his guile to keep coming back at Morrison.

Morrison really took it to Bourne and Bourne timed his hope spots very well and kept the match at a high tempo throughout. Both bumped well as you'd think and helped make it a super fun match.

Great finish too with Bourne going for the Shooting Star Press, but Morrison met him and hit the Moonlight Drive. Recommended.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Demolition vs The Brainbusters (07/29/1989) (Saturday Night's Main Event) (2/3 Falls)

Two of my favorite teams. This is for the tag team championships.

Demo were always one of my favouite tag teams as a kid and i always get a big smile as soon as their music hits. Tully and Ax start things off and Tully sneaks a punch on Smash on the apron. He soon bails to the outside but Smash is there waiting for him, who picks him up and press slams him right back into the ring.

The Demos take it in turns to punch poor Tully, who's bumping is really great here. Ax is soon caught in the corner and Arn and Tully try double teaming him but he manages to fight out and it spills to the outside and this is now a mauling by the Demos and the brainbusters regroup with Heenan.

Arn is suddenly the legal man and he gets in control until Smash dumps him on his ass and the Demos remain on top until Tully quickly blind tags in and the busters finally look to get some sustained offense in.

Arn now in and SPINEBUSTER ~~~~!!!! gets a 2 count. Tully gets in to double team Smash until Smash dumps Arn on the top rope and gets the pin to take the first fall.

Back from a break and the Demos are still in control as Ax is working over Arn. Tully manages to tag in and he's straight on Smash by ramming his throat into the bottom rope and the busters start double teaming Ax. Excellent work here as cut the ring off and Arn keeps Ax close to Tully. Ax manages to tag Smash in though and he goes HAM on both Arn and Tully.

Heenan gets on the apron and takes quite a nasty bump when Smash rams his throat in the corner post. Didn't look nice for Bobby tbh. Demos work over Tully in the ring and Andre makes his way out.

They hit their finisher on Tully but can't get a pin as the ref waives them off and the second fall ends in a DQ. Busters get the second fall and now it's 1-1. Did the ref DQ them for the prolonged double team then here?

Back from an ad break and Ax again is in there with Tully, who takes a big flying bump over the top ropes. Ax and Arn trade blows until Arn gets an atomic drop into the corner and they both bump heads. Arn gets the tag to Tully but so does Ax to Smash, who throws Tully into the corner.

Andre throws Arn a chair, who wallops Smash over the back of the head and Arn covers Smash to win the match and to finally end Demolition's title reign.

This was ok. Constant action with very little down time, but with a DQ in the second fall and fuckery in the third, it was very chaotic. There wasn't really much time for a sustained FIP segment either and as soon as any the Busters tried to gain some control, the Demos cut them off before long. But Tully was usually the one in sole trouble at times.

Still a fun match thanks to Tully and his bumping, stooging and selling everything. It was mainly a story of Demos using their power and the busters doing anything to survive and using ways to stay in there and use any advantage they could to get the win. Classic formula really.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

John Cena vs Umaga (WWE Royal Rumble 2007)

:done

Holy fuck I forgot how much this match RULES. Cena is incredible here and so is Umaga. So many great spots with the steel steps, Cena getting busted open and if course the ending with the turnbuckle.

Cena is all bloodied up taking shots from Umaga, and then punches himself in the head a few times egging Umaga on. Cena is the ultimate underdog here and his selling is fantastic. So is Umaga's offense in first targeting the ribs and then when Cena is busted open, he starts on the head.

Those steel step shots too :done

Incredible match and it's become one of my favourite ever in WWE history. It's phenomenal. Cena's hope spots timing and comeback are pretty perfect and so is Umaga at his cut off points.

Even if you don't like Cena; this is a very special performance and is pretty much a career defining performance IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Terry Funk v. Brickhouse Brown 10/8/90

@Brock MY DUDE. The upload again. 

So this was really the same day as the Lawler match, and I love it as an accompanying match because of how they contrast with each other. Funk starts the match already mad but he's nowhere the level he is against Lawler. If this happens before the Lawler match then the seething, furious hatred and piss/vinegar Funk throws at Lawler just sky rocketed in awesomeness. Brown gets a fair bit of offense and gives Funk his comeuppance a couple times, leading it being realistic he beats Funk. Funk had to pulls on the trunks to win! Terry Funk nearly lost to Brickhouse Brown!? THE Terry Funk!? If he can nearly lose to Brickhouse Brown tonight, how's he going to fare with Lawler? He's getting the jump before the King can do anything, and staying on top 100% of the time.

Match was fun as hell and Funk is captivating in it but honestly my main takeaway from it is that the Lawler match is even better than I thought it was.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Barry Windham vs. 2 Cold Scorpio* (Clash of the Champions XXIII)

****3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> Terry Funk v. Brickhouse Brown 10/8/90
> 
> @Brock MY DUDE. The upload again.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wished I'd have watched this before the Lawler match but didn't notice it until afterwards. Funk is incredible in both matches for differing reasons. He gives Brown a lot in this match and it plants the seeds for the Lawler match perfectly.

Loved the spit spot and the little victory dance Funk did when he won.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Barry Windham vs. Ric Flair *(Beach Blast 1993)

****1/2

LOL @ the botched finish


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple H vs Shawn Michaels (WWE Raw 02/29/2003)

So these two have had a million matches and the only one I've liked is their Summerslam classic...........UNTIL NOW!!

Man, this Raw match was excellent. HHH was of course dogshit most of that year but he finally bought the goods here and so did HBK. It's got the classic heel/babyface vibe too with Shawn putting in a fine underdog performance and HHH having an equally good heat segment. HHH wasn't plodding here and it helped the match keep a good pace and kept it compelling throughout.

Good crowd too in Texas and it's one if the best Raw matches for sure.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Lex Luger & Barry Windham (NWA Clash of the Champions I)

:done

Fucking great match with one hell of a hot crowd. They just love Luger esp, who's great here at keeping it simple and using his power right from the off. He puts Tully in the rack within the first few minutes. We then get Luger playing FIP as Arn and Tully work on his leg. Hot tag to Windham and the crowd explodes again.

Tully and Arn are always such a joy to watch not only for their no nonsense and direct offense but in the way they bump and sell like mad for the babyfaces.

The finish with Luger using the chair gets such a huge reaction. Blanchard made the faces look great as he always does. Windham brought that awesome babyface selling and Luger was the powerhouse and the crowd and myself lapped it all up with glee.

A wonderful tag team match. One of the hottest crowds you'll find and just balls to the wall non stop action.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (EVOLVE 9 07/26/11)

So this match is very well pimped in most circles and I remember uploading it for someone years ago but I'm not sure if I ever got around to watching it myself. I was reminded of it yesterday so thought I'd see what all the fuss is.

:done Finlay

Don't care if were a pro wrestler, I'm not sure i'd want to face Finlay when he's in this mood. In fairness to Callihan, he took most of Finlay's punishment and tried his best to bring some himself.

But Finlay was a fucking brutal machine here. Right from the bat when Sami ran at Finlay and Finlay dumped him right down with one hell of a forearm. Yup, that set the tone of the match.

Finlay was super aggressive in everything he did here. Shit like strikes, elbows, throws and headlocks were put on with such force, it's a miracle Sami could stand. Some real nasty leg submissions and Sami gets beaten and bended to fuck. Headbutts are met with sounds of thunder.

At one point, Callihan wants to go strike for strike "like men", but Finlay responds by shouting "How can we fight like men when I'm the only man here?"

:done

Finish typifies the match too. Callihan has had it, but he refuses to stay down after a Celtic Cross. Finlay gives him another, but Callihan just won't stay down. He defiently flips him the bird, so Finlay picks him up and plants him with a tombstone. Wonderful match and experience.

A proper war and watching Finlay inflict this much damage was both scary and sooooo entertaining at the same time. Callihan though in fairness bought out a very fine performance here. He kept taking all the shit from Finlay and kept hanging in there and was defiant to the end.

Stiff as fuck match and I looooooved it.

So glad I watched this.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Outsiders vs. Lex Luger & The Giant *(Superbrawl VII)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

After Christmas I kind of turned my "CONSUME ALL WRESTLING" brain off and have been casually rewatching a bunch of random stuff, which started with some god damn great Regal matches recommended by @Brock. 

Today I broke out some of my PWG DVDs from 2014/2015 and was looking for some interesting shit to rewatch and decided to watch a match that was easily in my top 3 for 2015 and I had at ****3/4 at the time. Well after a rewatch I'm bumping it up to a *****, I absolutely love everything about this match and it was the best thing to come out of Roddy's GOD tier 2015. It also helped that it was against ZSJ, a rivalry that spawned like 5 different ****1/2+ BANGERS across like 3 different promotions :lol.










Brock said:


> Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (EVOLVE 9 07/26/11)


Have you seen this?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Have you seen this?


No but I'll save the video to watch, thx.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ivory & Tommy Dreamer vs Victoria & Steven Richards, Heat August 31 2003

This was a pretty fun match. And it had a really funny backstage segment before it where Victoria called Ivory "the company bicycle" :lmao


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader & Sid Vicious vs. Davey Boy Smith & Sting *(Beach Blast 1993)
*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sami Callihan vs Brodie Lee (Evolve 8)*

This starts out similar to the Finlay match when Callihan goes straight for Lee as soon as the bell sounds but is met with a thunderous heavy slap to the face.

:jones Definetly felt that one already.

I like the main basis of the match and thst again Sami uses the working from underneath formula that suits him. He's just trying to survive early on here as every attempt at some offense is met with clubs by Lee.

Some heavy slaps from Lee in this and Callihan and Lee engage in a killer chop battle. Callihan brings some big kicks to bring Lee down but Lee comes back with a big boot. Always love a big boot.


Callihan flips out the referee when he asks Callihan if he wants to quit. More defiance here just like in the Finlay match. Sami goes through the ropes and it descends into a brawl on the outside. More heavy chops and Sami is dead.

You've just gotta get behind Sami here as that plucky but tough babyface as he keeps coming back at Lee.

Last stretch of the match consists of both of them hitting everything and both getting some nearfalls. Lee can't keep Callihan down for good as he keeps surviving and fighting back and he rolls up Lee for a close 2 count.

Lee hits a Liger Bomb for 2 here too.

Sami eventually gets his comeback and hits one hell of a stiff flying forearm. He eventually puts Lee in the Stretch Muffler and he ends up tapping out.

Really enjoyed this. In this and the Finlay match, Sami is great as the underdog babyface surviving best he could but bringing the tenacity and toughness needed to come back and take it both of them. He just won't stay down and no matter what they throw at him, he hangs on in there without a care. Another good, stiff match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Dustin Rhodes* (Clash of the Champions XXIX)
*
****


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Undertaker vs Rob Van Dam (WWF Vengeance 2001)*

:done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done

The build up video is great too showing Taker beating up J.R and cementing his heel turn.




























HOLY FUCK~~~~~!!!!!!

I know this match was rather great and a hidden gem but lordy did I enjoy revisiting this one. Taker has just transformed into 'Big Evil' and this was his first PPV match in thst incarnation. They fight all around the arena, using all sorts of weapons and RVD hits several big spots including diving off of the balcony and generally flying all over the shop.

Fun as fuck and despite losing, I though it still come out making RVD look good in that he had his fair share of offense in tgis and more than contributed to making it the match it is. These two meshed well and Taker already fitted nicely into his new persona.

Love how it starts out with RVD trying to hit and run his way around Taker. He does a great whirl off the too rope and he gets some nearfalls as he takes it to Taker until Taker dumps him over the ropes with a big boot.

Then it's mainly a super ass brawl all over the arena with Taker in control punishing RVD, who uses all his flying and hard-core skills to time his hope spots and try and inflict damage on Taker. Forget wrestling, this is just a wonderful, fun brawl that is just fun to enjoy. Keeps the pace fast too throughout and is a total blast.

Probably still under appreciated to a lot of fans who have simply forgotten about it. k


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Barry Windham vs Tully Blanchard (NWA World Championship Wrestling 01/23/1988)[/b]

Yeah, Barry fucking Windham.

Every time I see a match of his from around this period, I come away knowing just how great he was in his pomp. Really great.

Love the start of this with Tully doing his classic bumping and stooging, with Windham chasing him all over the ring and laying in some delicious punches and of course Blanchard is a master at taking punishment and selling his ass off.

But Windham is just as good here with his selling and making the match have an even flow with Tully. We get a break when we're back, Tully drags Barry by the leg and wraps it around the post and then slam a chair against the knee. The heat segment here by Tully is really great and Windham sells the leg about as well as anyone. At one point he tried to suplex Tully but couldn't manage it due to his leg.

The knee work is tremendous by Tully and Windham gives back one of his best performances here too.

He tries to hit a superplex but his knee gives way but hits a big lariat and goes for a cover but only gets a 2 because JJ Dillon has rang the bell. Here comes Luger to try and get some justice for Barry. After rewatching all this, referee Tommy Young is ready to restart the match. Tully goes straight for a small package until Luger steps in and TULLY JUMPS ON LUGER!!!

All hell breaks loose now.

The Horsemen storm the ring. They give Windham the chance to deck Luger, but he attacked the Horsemen! Sting comes out too and Sting/Luger/Windham end up together and with the super faces looking strong.

Even a fan gets in the ring here and Arn literally just kicks the crap out of him :lmao

This match is tremendous. I'm not an expert on either, esp Tully, but this has to be one of the best from either. Blanchard is mostly known for his work with the horsemen and his match with Magnum, but he was just as good as Windham here and his heat segment was so well done and Windham was the perfect opponent to take it and sell it like he did.

Tully has a fantastic match with Ronnie Garvin too, plus of course the Magnum match and this one has to be ranked just or at least near as high IMO. Such a compelling match with Windham as the perfrct babyface and Tully not only bumping as we know he can, but taking it to Barry and just destroying the knee throughout and bring the classic heel in taking full advantage of the screwy finish in classic fashion. Windham is great and selling throughout and having that never say die attitude in staying in the match on one leg but always having that one big moment in him to try and pin Tully 

Wonderful match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bret Hart vs Doink the Clown/Bret Hart vs Jerry Lawler (WWF Summerslam 08/30/93)

:done

This whole angle was done so fucking well and this is just so awesome and a ton of fun. Of course Jerry attacked Bret back at KOTR and so a match was made for Summerslam.

We first get Lawler out and he was comedic gold is his promo. Explaining how he'd been in a pile-up and barely survived the wreckage. Unfortunately due to a horrific knee injury he was barred from competing and Doink was to be his replacement. He was just perfect here and the ultimate scummy heel and cut one hell of a promo.

Just fantastic stuff.

So we get a Bret/Doink match first of all and it was really good, and Doink busted out moves that we didn't really see often in WWF. Bret was fine too, trying to get at Lawler first before getting on with the match at hand. We always say it, but Doink was so very fucking good. A clown character who can put on honest to god good wrestling matches shouldn't work, but of course it so did.

But of course this was just the warm up to the real reason everyone is out there and what we're all waiting for.

Lawler is so great as a heel. He looks to escape all this before Tunney shows up and the match with Bret must happen tonight after all.

Someone described it as wrestling theatre and it was. Just a ridiculously great angle that kept you watching for Lawler's eventual demise. The king was the king here for how slimey he was trying to dodge a match with Bret and their brawl was fucking excellent. Bret, for all his technical wrestling shit is also pretty wonderful as an all out brawler and this match is a perfect example of this. If it wasn't for Lawler and the story going into this, Bret could have easily have played the heel with how intense he was here. He kicked ass like no other here and the refusal to release the sharpshooter ending was perfect for the hatred he had for all that Lawler had done over the weeks.

Bret pulling the straps down :banderas

Just a wonderful brawl that was kinda unique to the WWF at the time during this period and it made for an intense experience. A visceral fight thst made for compelling viewing. I remember hearing Bret say that Lawler really stiffed him at KOTR with that sceptre shot, so he made sure to get some of his own stiff shots back on him at Summerslam lol.

A classic angle and one of the best in WWF. Long live the king; both of them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PAC vs, Dragon Kid


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sami Zayn vs Neville (NXT R:Evolution)

:banderas

Making my way through the Owens/Zayn NXT feud at the moment. I've seen this match before but fuck I didn't quite realise how great it was. Perfect storytelling and moment for Zayn and it was as good of a match as possible for him to crown his big moment.

Zayn/Owens starts here..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Jerry Lawler (Memphis Wrestling 08/29/82)*

A match I've never seen but given it actually happened and in Memphis, wanted to finally check out.

Flair is in the studio with his NWA championship belt and he's here to sign a contract for a match in Memphis. As most of you know, he was a travelling champion who travelled all over defending the belt.

Ric looks great here in his very nice suit and classic shades and cuts a promo explaining why he's come to Memphis to defend the belt and show everyone what he's all about. Flair agrees to wrestle the southern champion at some point in the near future.

"I'll be back shortly. Prepare yourself because the magnificent one is going to show you why he wears the 10lb gold that makes him the greatest professional wrestler alive today"

:flair3

Back to the studio and Lawler is out, who's the southern heavyweight champion. He wants to shake hands with Ric, who's in the studio preparing to have a match with I presume a local jobber. They shake hands and it's a unique sight to see them here face to face.

Lawler cuts a promo on Flair, lobbying himself for a match with Flair tonight instead of the Rick McCourt, saying he's more deserving of the match. Flair responds by saying all the people are there to see Ric Flair and it doesn't matter who hes facing. Lawler puts forward the idea of a match between them now, which Flair agrees to in a 10 minute TV non title match. Lawler wants it be a title match though, which Flair eventually agrees to.

Already a great angle as they play off each other really well.

So to the match. I thought it was a fine match given it was only 10 minutes and it was on TV. Maybe not quite the classic one would envisage it being given it's Lawler/Flair, but it was a fun match and I'm still glad it happened as it was great just seeing them in the same ring in this setting. Lawler looked a little restrained here and they work a basic match, which could have been the idea. He stuck to a headlock mainly and it was soon down to Flair to provide the main offense.

But to me this was more about Flair, as he busted out a variety of stuff in a showcase of sorts and I was more engaged watching him on offense.

The time limit expires while Flair has him in the figure-4 and since he could submit him, Flair wants him for 5 more minutes. Lawler makes a comeback and shows fire here and slams Flair all over the ring.

Flair ends up bailing, being counted out and taking the championship with him.

The post-match angle is great though with Flair putting out a bounty on Lawler's head and delegating it to Jimmy Hart. Loved Flair's promo here yet again.

As a match it's not something epic or anything, but it's more than worth watching for the great angle surrounding it and seeing them together. But as a Memphis angle, it's great and recommended viewing. Just don't expect an all time classic 10 minute match in the middle. Watch it for the whole angle as a package; It's a classic.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae (Guerilla Warefare) (PWG Eleven)*

:done

HOLY fuck. Complete wonderful carnage. That boot thumbtack spot :jones We first got the gummy bear spot :lmao

It's not exactly comfortable seeing a woman getting shit like this, but she got her revenge back and it's one hell of a match. I don't watch much of PWG now but the bucks' Five stars dvd is a big favourite of mine and this match is a huge reason why.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rick Martel vs Nick Bockwinkel (AWA Winnipeg 9/20/1984)*

From my limited viewing if Martel outside of his WWF work, I already know he can be one of the best sellers in the world and this match goes a long way to further prove that. But Bock is just as good here too to be fair.

The match is filled with great desperation by both as Bock does some fantastic, heated and controlled work on the ribs of Martel, who sells them perfectly. Same with Bock selling his leg. Bock uses the wrong knee on a knee lift and can't capitalize as it gives way in a great spot. Match is filled with some classic selling by both and is now a mstch I'll note when talking about selling in a specific match.

So much urgency in the match too and they both try and destroy each other by targeting body parts and at one point the sheer exhaustion causes both of them to just collapse in the ring. Martel is so on point with the leg work on Bock and it's a credit to Bock for selling it so well.

Same with Martel selling the ribs. There's a great spot where Martel has Bock in a knee hold and is just punching the shit out of Bock as they're both on the mat.

Only downside is the non finish where Mr. Saito throws salt in the eyes of Martel, who has Bockwinkel in a Boston Crab. 1-2-3!?!?!?!?!? Bock wins??? After much deliberation, the belt is returned to Martel. So yea, rather disappointing finish to a great match. A pure masterclass in selling by both of them. A definite favourite now.

I do need to watch more of both for sure as everytime I watch a non WWF Martel match I get more and more impressed. He's just so good as the babyface. His selling is always spot on and it makes his comebacks all the better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Stan Hansen vs Nick Bockwinkel (AWA Wrestlerock '86 04/20/1986)*

Bock is waiting for Hansen in the ring and is swinging a bullwhip around. Awesome.

As Stan makes his way through the crowd, he randomly grabs some bloke in a suit and starts kicking the shit out of him :lol Turns out he's the co commentator as his colleague explains 

"I don't know if you saw it ladies and gentlemen but Stan the lariat Hansen went to work on my broadcast colleague Larry Nelson who has picked himself up and is ok" :bosque

This is already tremendous.

Both of these can't wait to get their hands on each other and are chomping at the bit. Hansen goes after the bullwhip at the outset, they tussle over it and Bock is able to start on top. Forget selling here, it's two blokes just wanting to beat each other up. Take no prisoners approach by both.

We all know how stiff Hansen is but Bock lays in some pretty snug shots here on Stan. He puts a sleeper on Hansen and they both end up on the outside and Hansengets the chance to lay in some big stiff kicks on Bock, who fights straight back with his own stiff punches.

We get a ref bump and Bock hits a crossbody and piledriver. But of course there is no ref. By the time the ref gets up, Hansen dumps Bock over the top rope for the DQ. This was a war in reality that often came across as a shoot at times, esp from Bock, who was really laying it in on Hansen, who if course took all his shit and came right back at him with clubs and holds. Both throw bombs and it's another Bock match today that I've enjoyed the fuck out of. This was two guys beating each other up and not giving a fuck doing it.

Both gave no quarter and just laid in on each other and it made in one big spectacle of a fight. Not a selling masterclass like the Martel/Bock match I just watched but it was still great. Yeah finish was shitty again here too, but the match was very emjoyable up until then.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Dudley Boys vs Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman - ECW One Night Stand 2005


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/03

Perfection. *****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon* (Starrcade 1996)

****3/4

Eh, this match felt flat & the flow was kinda odd, there's some good moves, but the finish is anti-climactic & their succeeding match at Clash #34 is much better I think.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Butch Reed vs Buzz Sawyer (Mid-South 12/31/1985) (Dog Collar Match)*

:done

More Buzz fucking Sawyer. You gotta love him.

Further gold of Mid South.

Piper/Valentine is prob still the best match of this stip, but with the Duggan/Sawyer dog collar match and now with Reed/Sawyer, there's two others that are right up there. Pure hatred and violence with a great heel and a super babyface.

Reed is over big with the crowd as the big babyface looking for plenty of revenge on Buzz. He says he'll go with the dog collar match as long as it's a no dq too.

Yeah, he wants to kick some was here.

He lands a big punch right from the start and is chokingthe shit out of Buzz with the chain. Crowd is hot for Reed as he's so fired up and just keeps yanking Buzz back by the chain and within the first couple of minutes, Buzz is already busted open. So Reed pounds on his head with the chain wrapped around his hand. They're soon on the outside as Buzz, who's a bloody mess now, takes over and starts inflicting punishment back on Reed with the chain.

Sawyer is such a perfect heel and Reed plays the great never say die babyface, who's also tough as nails and just keeps fighting. Sawyer ends up ripping off his Dog Collar and ties Reed to the bottom rope. Reed tries to get out of it and make some sort of come back, but it's too late. In a scarily brutal finish; Sawyer goes to bulldog Reed, but because he is tied to the bottom rope, he is yanked back violently to the ground.1-2-3, Buzz Sawyer wins. Slater and Sawyer look to double team Reed, but Duggan makes the save, only to be clothesline brutally by the chain.

Awesome, awesome violent spectacle. Sawyer was his usual out of control self and Reed was great as the avenging babyface, with his fiery comebacks. Crowd were hot as usual too.

This was is just violence and hatred personified all in one glorious match. The finish was scary as it could have easily snapped Reeds' neck in two.

Tremendous stuff.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn (NXT Rival)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This getting uploaded to Youtube w/o me knowing. :mark: Still great stuff. The drop in the bucket level BITW work from Callihan, and seeing Morrison show strong effort outside of the pizzazz, when it comes down to it, he's a damn good talent too. Far better than some stunt show stuff, but a shame he's not committed to a more demanding schedule. Want to watch all the matches Callihan had w/WWE names during the 2012/2013 years (Morrison, Goldust, Hardy, Rhino, RVD, & MVP) and see how they rank down the line. The 2CW Matt Hardy match still might be the tops.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs Chris Jericho (WWF Royal Rumble 2002)*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Vengeance 2002 - The Undertaker (c) vs. Kurt Angle vs. The Rock


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*The Rock vs The Undertaker (WWF NWO 2002*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

War Games Match;

The Super Powers (Dusty Rhodes, The Road Warriors, Nikita Koloff & Paul Ellering) vs. The Four Horsemen (Ric Flair, Lex Luger, Arn Anderson, Tully Blanchard & J.J. Dillon) - Great American Bash – Atlanta, GA • July 4, 1987


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA @ NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 Day 1 (10/8/05)

This is apparently a match that people aren't too high on, but this was one of those matches that I feel like it was hand crafted for me even though I never knew it existed. 10 minutes of two lads beating the piss and blood out of each other, fucking awesome. 

This sequence kada

https://streamable.com/p3jju


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

The fatal four way from NXT this week.

Johnny Wrestling :mark :mark


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Watched Shiyna Hashimoto vs Keji Mutoh, not sure which one though. Fantastic match


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Been on a bit of a CHIKARA kick lately.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lex Luger & Barry Windham vs Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard (NWA World Championship Wrestling 4/23/1988)

More Barry fucking Windham :done

Having watched their Clash match the other day, wanted to finally watch this next. I just love these 80s crowds and how over both Luger and Windham are. I can safely say I could watch these two teams against each other all damn day.

Tully as always is a master at making the faces look like a million dollars every time. Arn is no slouch either and between them we always get some fantastic bumping and selling. Also, Lex and Barry are such a fun team that they are a joy to watch. They work so well together in cutting off Arn and Tully keeping one of them in the ring. 

Luger himself was great in this too. Not only getting the hot tag and coming in and wrecking shit, but also with his selling also. Windham was great in this regard too as he always is. Just love how over they both are and just how energetic Luger is at this time. He's fun to watch come in and use his power and get you and the crowd fired up.

Of course this match is about the big angle too. Windham is looking for a tag and Dillon is pointing out that "He is not here just like I told you.". A bloodied up Luger crawls to the apron and Windham tags him in..............and then bodyslams him?!?!?!? Windham hits Luger with a lariat and the Horsemen win the tag team belts. Windham leaves with Dillon and gives the 4 fingers sign.

What another great match between them. The aftermath is what is remembered but these four once again worked their asses off again. I probably prefer their Clash match, but this one was still tremendous and highly enjoyable. Plus it has the heel turn to cap it off so you get that extra element along with a great tag match.

What a pair of matches.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit* (Royal Rumble 2003)

*****1/4 - ****1/2

I've always felt this match was a bit overrated, great moves & counters, but the structure just feels off, and never felt crazy about this match--to say it's ****3/4 or a full ***** is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Barry Windham & Ronnie Garvin vs The Midnight Express (NWA 02/21/1987)*


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Genichiro Tenryu vs Satoshi Kojima @ AJPW Summer Action Series 2002 (7/17/02)

Was taking a look through Tenryu's highest rated matches on cagematch because I'm pretty interested in looking through all his best work after that KENTA match, and this stood out to me because I've been a big Kojima fan since I got into NJPW (even though he was primarily in the typical legend role, something about him was always really appealing to me). And oh boy, this sure did not disappoint. This felt like an absolute war, about 3/4 of the way through the match the both of them looked like they were one good hit away from falling over and dying, but continued fighting through it resulting in some GREAT fighting spirit sequences. 

https://streamable.com/k9m0w


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ultimo Dragon vs. Dean Malenko* (Clash of the Champions XXXIV)

*****1/4 - ****1/2

Second time I've watched this match in a week but whatever; after watching their Starrcade '96 match last night, I wanted to watch this again while that was fresh in my mind. This one is of quicker pace, much crisper, better variation of moves, and has a better finish--great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns (WWE Fastlane 2015)*

First time watching this since it happened. I thought it was excellent at the time and I still think that as if now. Loved the start as Bryan is out to prove he's the best wrestler (well duh) as he takes Reigns to school with a headlock. Reigns uses his power to reverse this and dumps Bryan down and gets a 2 count pin. Bryan attempts to pit Roman in a surfboard but again, Reigns uses his power to throw Bryan away.

Already the story of the match is apparent and was the correct way to play this. Bryan soon goes for his trademark kicks and submissions to keep Reigns on the mat as much as possible. Reigns though just punches his way out of this with brute force. Bryan started targeting the middle section of Reigns with a series of big kicks, in a call back to Reigns' past injury in that area.

They exchanged nearfalls on a spear and Busaiku knee. Another one later had Reigns trying to pound Bryan down Bryan put him in a Triangle Hold that was broken via a powerbomb.

A spear attempt was countered with a small package nearfall by Bryan. It ending with Reigns getting a spear during a Busaiku knee attempt for the finish.

I'd still rank one of the AJ/Reigns matches higher, but this was an excellent main event and Reigns bought a lot to the party here and they told a good story of the technical wrestler who can try and beat you in many ways vs someone who will rely on power and force. It was speed vs power and I thought it meshed very well to supply an entertaining match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Adam Cole & Young Bucks vs Matt Sydal, Ricochet, & Will Ospreay - _PWG: Battle of Los Angeles 2016 Night Two_

The same ol (modern) PWG formula of 20 minutes of "cool moves", none of it means a thing, type exhibition. Its bad, but really, its soooooo dull. And that's what sticks out the most as the alarming thing about it. That and while I hate the term "video game wrestling", this was one of the bigger examples of it that I can recall. Just mindless sequences where it looks so fake b/c they've patterned these movements to the point of such artificiality, that it's the opposite of stunning, it's lifeless. Shame this match didn't happen anywhere else, where all six were actually trying & there was some build behind it, b/c then it could have potential to be a heck of a match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Keji Mutoh vs Ric Flair G1 Climax 13/05/95


Loved the sight of Mutoh pissing blood all over himself and drenching his hair with it whilst in a figure four leg lock. Mutoh's selling in this match was top notch, especially his knees. Ric Flair was Ric Flair, the crowd loved him and was hot all throughout.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kassius Ohno v. Aleister Black, NXT 6/21/17

The OhNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO intro music is terrible. I'm seeing Black for the first time now and only just googling now that he was Tommy End.

Match was good. I like that the dynamic is that they're both proficient at working holds and reversals AND also both proficient in working strikes. I think a rematch could be one of the best WWE matches of a future year.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Oney Lorcan v. Hideo Itami, NXT 6/28/17

It went 12 seconds before Itami had to be taken to the back and then after a billion commercials they were randomly in the ring again. Lorcan is one of the best offensive wrestlers around right now though so getting to see him do more stuff is neato. The 'injured knee' thing at the end was dumb.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Asuka v. Nikki Cross, NXT 6/28/17

I think it's almost time I stop pretending I care about Asuka. I've given her a bunch of watches to win me over now and I never look forward to it. I didn't think this was bad or even close to it, I just don't caaaaaaaaare. Maybe I'd prefer her in Japan, been meaning to watch some stuff for years.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cedric Alexander v. Noam Dar, 205 7/11/17

Stupid love triangle feud but this was a good I Quit match. Cedric's selling and offense is still awesome and this is the first time I noticed Dar is pretty good at the getting beat in the face too! Some of this was pretty violent, especially when Cedric had Dar's fingers in that metal thingy where the turnbuckle is attached to the pole. I swear his inner palm finger sockets went yellow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Asuka v. Nikki Cross, NXT 6/28/17
> 
> I think it's almost time I stop pretending I care about Asuka. I've given her a bunch of watches to win me over now and I never look forward to it. I didn't think this was bad or even close to it, I just don't caaaaaaaaare. Maybe I'd prefer her in Japan, been meaning to watch some stuff for years.


You not caring for a hot Japanese woman feels wrong. This is also funny, b/c in my post I just made talking about the Gauntlet match you watched, I put over Asuka in that. Ha. (and I loved this fight, fwiw. Random opinion~~)



Yeah1993 said:


> Cedric Alexander v. Noam Dar, 205 7/11/17
> 
> Stupid love triangle feud but this was a good I Quit match. Cedric's selling and offense is still awesome and this is the first time I noticed Dar is pretty good at the getting beat in the face too! Some of this was pretty violent, especially when Cedric had Dar's fingers in that metal thingy where the turnbuckle is attached to the pole. I swear his inner palm finger sockets went yellow.


DID YOU WATCH THE CEDRIC VS DAR MATCH I TOLD YOU TO ABOUT A YEAR AGO? idk why I'm shouting but I am curious. I Quit is good, but their first match from 2016 & January match from 2017 are brilliant imo.

Basically if you keep watching a bunch of stuff and we talk about it, it's actually gonna make me care to discuss/watch more random stuff too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> You not caring for a hot Japanese woman feels wrong. This is also funny, b/c in my post I just made talking about the Gauntlet match you watched, I put over Asuka in that. Ha. (and I loved this fight, fwiw. Random opinion~~)
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU WATCH THE CEDRIC VS DAR MATCH I TOLD YOU TO ABOUT A YEAR AGO? idk why I'm shouting but I am curious. I Quit is good, but their first match from 2016 & January match from 2017 are brilliant imo.


It does feel wrong. Even moreso considering I spent five or six years kind of assuming I would dig this Kana everyone was talking up. "I'm sure when I get around to seeing her I'll really into it." Shame. I mean I might like her Japan run like I said, it's just her in 2017 I can't drum up the care for, so things could change. There was a match she had with someone named Syuri that I remember trying to find in 2012 that people were hyping at the time. It wound up in my youtube sub feed two days ago. Maybe this is fate :hmm:

I *think* I would have watched Cedric/Dar in Jan 2017 since I watched every Cedric match for a few months there. Sad to say I can't remember it if I did see it. I've watched barely any WWE from 2016. :/ I got two days into the Cruiserweight Classic. I'd like to return to it though.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> Basically if you keep watching a bunch of stuff and we talk about it, it's actually gonna make me care to discuss/watch more random stuff too.


Ditto. :cozy It makes it so much more fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rock N Roll Express vs Jake Roberts/Barbarian (Mid South 06/28/1985)*

Yeah this was a ton of fun. There is a tremendously awesome spot where Jake got caught in the ropes and the Rock N Roll did a hit and run on him while the ref tried to stop them, and Barbarian chased them around.

:done

Yeah, don't worry I giffed it as it was far too awesome not to;











Loved watching Jake in this on the whole. Jake also stooged and bumped here more than remember him doing much before, although I need to watch more of his work. Overall it's a really fun match. Jake stamped on Morton's fingers and was a general sleaze throughout too and Barb was fine but this was much more of a Jake show and match. Barb did the power as he would and allowed Jake to control most of it. Morton was again great in his ectended FIP segment as Jake/Barb slowly worked him down. Jake was great as the scummy heel here again too as he taunted Gibson and once again, crowd went ape for the hot tag to Gibson. The Express were their usual effervescent selves here of course and the match hot a lot of time to stretch and develop.

Yeah, more fun with Mid South.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> It does feel wrong. Even moreso considering I spent five or six years kind of assuming I would dig this Kana everyone was talking up. "I'm sure when I get around to seeing her I'll really into it." Shame. I mean I might like her Japan run like I said, it's just her in 2017 I can't drum up the care for, so things could change. There was a match she had with someone named Syuri that I remember trying to find in 2012 that people were hyping at the time. It wound up in my youtube sub feed two days ago. Maybe this is fate :hmm:


Guarantee if you've seen that match from SMASH where its Kana vs Lin Bairon and the loser has to strip down, and Kana starts licking her, you'd give it all the accolades. 

Don't really have a comment on the Syuri match atm, although my go-to w/Kana tends to be vs Sara Del Rey in Chikara 2011. But of course, if the WWE curiosity is still there, did you see Asuka vs Bayley x2, vs Nia Jax, or vs Ember Moon II? Maybe tags aren't the best since you're still trying to like her individually, she had quite a bit from JWP that I thoroughly enjoyed. Lot are on Youtube.



> I *think* I would have watched Cedric/Dar in Jan 2017 since I watched every Cedric match for a few months there. Sad to say I can't remember it if I did see it. I've watched barely any WWE from 2016. :/ I got two days into the Cruiserweight Classic. I'd like to return to it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. :cozy It makes it so much more fun.


ahhhh. I'd say watch it again, but the fact you're seeing progress as it is trying to finish up 2017, rather not risk it. 

Finish the Cruiserweight Classic so I can see how much you like Zack Sabre Jr. vs Noam Dar. Highlight of the tournament for me. Although dude killed it in all his matches. There's even a ZSJ vs Mascara Dorada match :mark: Urge to watch the tournament again is rising.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Toshiaki Kawada vs Cactus Jack (Hustle 08/05/2004)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Ted DiBiase (Mid-South 11/06/1985)*

:done

Seriously, go and watch this shit NOW!!!!

It's an utterly tremendous angle. I just love Flair in this setting and he and DiBiase make for such compelling viewing. Just before the match is due to start, Dick Murdoch confronts Ted and tells him he wants to handle Flair instead.

Ted tells him he's yesterdays' news and out of nowhere Murdoch lands on hell of a punch on DiBiase. Trust me when I say it was like a shot of a gun going off. They both start exchanging punches as Flair just watches with his NWA belt around his waist.

Ted eventually kicks Murdoch out the ring and Flair takes this opportunity to blind kick Ted in the back and also out the ring, giving Murdoch the chance to shove Ted's head straight into the ring post and starts kicking him. DiBiase is busted open heavily now.

Oh Flair is still waiting in the ring with his belt on. He gets on the mic and berates Ted and says he's off home. He walks out the ring as DiBiase is being looked after by the officials.

Back from a break and we get a report of how banged up Ted is, but DiBiase is still determined to have the match with Flair no matter what.

Ted DiBiase gives such a great performance throughout this. Standing up.to Murdoch, selling the attack, still wanting to fight Flair, and going out and giving it his all in the match. His head is obviously bandaged up but he keeps fighting through it all. He's still all bloodied up and it's certainly a sight to see. They spill to the outside and Flair is giving no quarter and showing no mercy to Ted and it's made all the better when DiBiase makes a comeback and starts stomping on Flair. Ted is so fucked up here, bleeding like a stuffed pig, but he's still hanging in there. A truly wonderful babyface performance. He wants that title soooooooo bad.

Love it when he kicked out of a pin attempt and JR shouts "HE KICKED OUT, HE KICKED OUT". Ross is also really great putting all this over too.

DiBiase is fucking perfect here with his selling. He can't go for a cover after doing a big move as he's just too fucked and he doesn't know where the fuck he is. He's dead and exhausted but is still trying to take it to Flair for that damn title. The ref tries to stop it but Ted waives him off, he just wants to fight. Love the part when DiBiase gives Flair a big powerslam, but can't cover him because he's so out of it. He manages to kneelift Flair and puts him in the FIGURE FOUR ~~~!!!!!!

Super reaction to this and Ross is fantastic on commentary. Flair gets the ropes tho and he pushes Ted over the too rope and onto the floor. DiBiase is out of it totally now and can't stand up and is counted out. Dick Murdoch comes back out and immediately starts attacking Ted again and gives him a BRAINBUSTER ON THE CONCRETE :hutz

We come back from a break to see officials tending to DiBiase, who is flat on the floor and can't move.

:done

One of THE great angles/matches. DiBiase is fantastic in all of this and gives one hell of a performance here. Trust me, he's sublime. The angle before and after is tremendous, but the actual match is also great, it tells the perfect story and DiBiase gives one of the great babyface performances.

Ric is great. Ted is great. JR is great. Murdoch is great.

Seriously, go watch this. Once again, God bless Mid South.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Sakura Genesis 2017*

Fuck. Fuck. And then fuck again. :done :done

Maybe controversial to some, but I actually preferred this to the Okada/Omega match from WK11. I preferred it by quite some margin. What an absolutely brilliant match this was. I cannot rate it highly enough.

By the time these two met, Okada had been NJPW Champion for 250+ days. In the lead up to this match, Shibata had defeated Bad Luck Fale in the Finals of the New Japan Cup to cement himself a title shot. Kevin Kelly & Don Callis mentioned how along with Nakamura & Tanahashi, Shibata had been labelled as one of the new "Three Musketeers" in the late 90s/early 00s, but unlike those mentioned previously, Shibata had never won the big one - he'd never won the NJPW Heavyweight Title.

It had everything - solid mat work, stiffness, drama, crowd interaction, a fluid story. Okada picks up the win after a stiff-as-hell Rainmaker Lariat for the 1-2-3. This match is also noted as being Shibata's last, or at least, it is until the posting of this comment. He fainted backstage after taking a stiff headbutt & was rushed to hospital for immediate surgery. He has since recovered, but he is not medically cleared to wrestle, and may never do so again which is such a shame. 

A truly incredible 5 star classic. Easily puts anything the WWE had produced in 2017 to shame.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

***** Casas v. Sam Adonis 1/1/18

Adonis is Corey Graves' brother, turns out. Match was all right but way, way, way too by-the-numbers for a hair match. I guess it's not terribly fair hat I didn't learn the back story, but the thing is I don't know much of the back story of a lot of the great hair/mask matches of the past, and the matches just perfectly convey the hatred on their own. I know Casas so well as the worst (best) of scumbag shitheel rudos so every time i see him portray a tecnico really well as an old guy I do a bit of a double take. Again this was passable with no real blemish but for a hair match you could really turn the heat up to an eleven, and they only went to about a six.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazushi Sakuraba (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)*









:sodone

Excellent match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Briscoe Brothers vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada - _ROH: War of the Worlds Night One 5/12/15_

While worked moderately, it still felt like a dream match that delivered next to nothing. Imagine dark match level effort, w/a bit more high impact at times. (this is the Briscoes + Nakamura throwing knees, so yeah, you're gonna get a few rough shots in) Nakamura felt like BIG deal, though. Okada felt like a midcard level nobody. If you had no idea who he was, you'd just think he was this guy who was partners w/Nakamura, and was still trying to break through in Japan. His body language & presence was utterly flat. I guess that's what some people see when they say they don't like him. 

-----------

*ROH Tag Team Championship*

The Briscoe Brothers(c) vs Samoa Joe & AJ Styles - _ROH: The Conclusion 11/28/03_

Now this is great. The godly duo of Joe & Styles, the aura of ROH feeling like true "prime" ROH, Briscoes first ever tag title defense. So much neat stuff jam packed here. Loved that it was an extended sprint, w/o sacrificing any rewarding qualities within the realms of tag team wrestling. Nor did it feel like it overdid anything, peaked at the proper time. Briscoes get played up as being more well rounded, and that's exactly how they worked. Blending some aspects of their once more "spotty" junior style, w/the idea that after Cornette joined up w/them, they started working like a old school heel duo. Cutting off the ring dynamic, stomping Styles together while the ref is telling Joe to go back, even doing the Killer Bees partner switch thing, b/c at this time the Briscoes still looked liked twins. Even w/the Briscoes looking real good, real fluid throughout this, my gosh, when their opponents are SAMOA JOE and AJ STYLES, you know they're gonna take a beating. Joe is still champion, he's that FUCKIN Samoa Joe here. Where everything he does will potentially be good enough to end a match. Then there's Styles, who never dropped off at all, but around the 2002 - 2006 days, literally was the perfect blend of skill & force. Joe may be the dominate, badass beast champion, but Styles was the consistent "you're gonna have to work your ass off to beat me" worker. Everything Styles does hurts. A lot. From the force of his power moves (that of which I do miss him using today), to naturally his strikes. "kin hell, the way he'd create transitions from getting dominated by the Briscoes, to finding that loophole to obliterate people w/a discus lariat or straight punch to the top of the head, damn. It's seamless & so credible. The frequent struggle prevalent w/damn near every AJ Styles match is that glorious trait. Joe & Styles shine at the start + hot tag duo moments made you wish this was a constant team. So ideal. They complimented each other well, while being obviously different. Lovely how they integrated both Joe's singular beef w/Jay & Mark (they were building already to the infamous steel cage match for At Our Best) and the fact that Joe will defend the World Championship vs Styles on the next night. Naturally, while Joe & Styles look to be one or two moves away from sealing the deal, Styles & Joe collide, Briscoes take immediate advantage to win. Mark pinning Joe was a stunner result. Joe getting pinned meant that hell froze over. It def instantly made the Briscoes 100% more credible than they ever were in doing so. Especially w/another backstory to the match being how the tag championship were a hot potato for a spell during early ROH. 15 minutes, start to finish, a real blast. All 4 came out of this looking great, it built a main event match, & cemented current champions as a new force. I've said it plenty, but one more time won't hurt, this is why ROH was the pinnacle of contemporary wrestling done damn near perfectly.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Samoa Joe v. Roman Reigns 1/1/18

Unsurprisingly good. Didn't think it really went above "good" because Joe on top wasn't as interesting or intense as other matches they've had, plus that whole DQ thingy went basically nowhere. They did some stuff with it could've been Joe getting Reigns fired up in creative ways just to force him to slip up, or piss him off because Joe's clearly enjoyed tormenting the Shield as a whole. Instead it wound up being Joe nearly getting DQed himself and Reigns just "almost getting revenge," plus a ref bump. Felt forced and unnecessary, especially because I actually thought where they went last week had promise. Looking at this follow up they could have instead made a street fight to add some variety to their feud (/possibly put an end to it), bring the HATE, and that would've been a kickass thing to put on your first Raw of the new year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Samoa Joe v. Roman Reigns 1/1/18
> 
> Unsurprisingly good. Didn't think it really went above "good" because Joe on top wasn't as interesting or intense as other matches they've had, plus that whole DQ thingy went basically nowhere. They did some stuff with it could've been Joe getting Reigns fired up in creative ways just to force him to slip up, or piss him off because Joe's clearly enjoyed tormenting the Shield as a whole. Instead it wound up being Joe nearly getting DQed himself and Reigns just "almost getting revenge," plus a ref bump. Felt forced and unnecessary, especially because I actually thought where they went last week had promise. *Looking at this follow up they could have instead made a street fight to add some variety to their feud (/possibly put an end to it), bring the HATE, and that would've been a kickass thing to put on your first Raw of the new year.*


Still think this is coming tbh. Possibly at the Rumble. Joe could complain that Roman should've gotten DQed for colliding with the ref and Roman can just be like "fuck it I'll beat your ass again" and there ya go. 

But yeah I totally just wanna see these two beat the piss out of each other for sure.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Corey said:


> Still think this is coming tbh. Possibly at the Rumble. Joe could complain that Roman should've gotten DQed for colliding with the ref and Roman can just be like "fuck it I'll beat your ass again" and there ya go.
> 
> But yeah I totally just wanna see these two beat the piss out of each other for sure.


That would be great, I need something else to really look forward to on the show other than the Rumble itself. Well I'm hoping the handicap Championship match has as little Shane McMahon as possible so I can enjoy that.

I wanna see Joe give that backhand comment to Renee Young again. :mark: I rewound that six times.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Low Ki vs American Dragon (ROH Round Robin Challenge 03/30/2002)

A wonderful match. Love the pacing of It with the matwork for the first portion and how brutal it is. A lot of the match is on the mat, but it's so well done and compelling that it makes the latter half of the match all the better. Shoot-style.kicks, elbows and strikes throughout and it builds and builds with some great nearfalls. They play off Danielson's earlier match with Daniels as he comes into this with an injured eye and neck. Lots of stiff holds and strikes and both sell very well as they put themselves through some intense shit.

The exhaustion is clear to see in both of them by the end and the finishing stretch of the match is tremendous.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Daisuke Sekimoto/Kazusada Higuchi v. Hideki Suzuki/Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/Big Japan 1/1/18)

Ok so let me clear this up – this is from a 2017 tag tournament, that took place on Dec 31 2017, but the show went past midnight into 2018? 

I’m fairly sure I’ve never even heard of (*looks upwards a bit*) Higuchi or Takeshita, but I wound up really liking their time in the ring against each other. Higuchi is the stronger of the two so he more effortlessly got through their tests of strength, but still felt the need to give Takeshita a chop when Takeshita was up against the ropes. Takeshita gets one important advantage but has to wince to torque it in. It’s exactly then that he realizes this isn’t doing him very good and tries a surprise knee strike on Higuchi’s chin instead, trying to shift the pace to something more fast-paced. That….doesn’t turn out too well for him; Higuchi is more than willing to throw down. Sekimoto could have continued the badassery but he and Takeshita instead have a whatever chop battle and then Takeshita no sells a suplex because every wrestler turned super Saiyan somewhere around 2003. 

If Osamu Nishimura can’t make constant tape then I am especially grateful of Hideki Suzuki’s continual, baffling existence. What # of person am I to point out how weird it is that the most old school Japanese wrestler right now comes from fucking BIG JAPAN? You wanna know what Big Japan were doing around this time on January 2nd, 2000, 18 years ago? Holding a "Nail and Barbed Wire Double Board Death Match" is what. Suzuki is magic and watching him perform every move is bizarrely satisfying. I dunno if his uppercuts are necessarily any better than Cesaro’s, but his thickness adds to a more clubbing effect to him that makes me more jubilant to see them. Best match of 2018 so far but the way they were going I think it needed more time to develop.



edit - @Brock have you seen Ki/Dragon from JAPW in 2002? It's sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> Daisuke Sekimoto/Kazusada Higuchi v. Hideki Suzuki/Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/Big Japan 1/1/18)
> 
> Ok so let me clear this up – this is from a 2017 tag tournament, that took place on Dec 31 2017, but the show went past midnight into 2018?
> 
> ...


Na


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1a5008

WATCHY


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yeah1993 said:


> Daisuke Sekimoto/Kazusada Higuchi v. Hideki Suzuki/Konosuke Takeshita (DDT/Big Japan 1/1/18)
> 
> Ok so let me clear this up – this is from a 2017 tag tournament, that took place on Dec 31 2017, but the show went past midnight into 2018?
> 
> ...



This match was really good. I'm counting it as the best match of 2018 so far. Suzuki is awesome.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Low Ki vs American Dragon vs Christopher Daniels (ROH Era of Honor Begins 02/23/2002)

Man, loved this just as much as the singles Ki/Danielson match. There wasn't long periods of someone resting outside the ring and it was very fast paced match. They just went hell for leather with each other and there were plenty of stiff kicks and strikes throughout as you'd expect. No dull moments with some great move combinations and sequences. Just a tremendous, balls to the wall match with non stop action and superb wrestling by all of them. Really enjoyed Daniels in this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If anyone says that Bryan isn't tough, he wrestled over the last 15 minutes of this match with a detached retina. Another excellent match from Danielson's ROH tenure. :bryan


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Akira Tozawa vs. TJ Perkins (WWE 205 Live 01/02)*

Really damn good. TJP has these sneaky good performances quite often.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stan Hansen vs Curt Hennig (AWA TV 05/31/1986)

Fired up ready to fight Curt Hennig :done

They run an angle first where Jerry Blackwell is being interviewed about Hennig taking his place to face Hansen. All of a sudden, Stan comes bowling into the ring and starts trashmouthing him and attacks him with his championship belt.

Hennig comes running in to make the save and starts giving Hansen some wild punches and a hiptoss. I'm already loving this 'I came here to fight' Hennig. He dropkicks Hansen out the ring and we now get a brawl, with Hansen sending Curt into the ring post. He then turns his attention back to Blackwell and attacks him with a chair this time, before going back to Hennig. Curt just takes it to Stan though and starts punt kicking him right in the head, just like Stan would happily do to anyone himself.

This quickly turns into a balls to the wall match where they both just wail on each other. Hennig is great as the fighting babyface taking it to Hansen and never backing down. He even does a 'Bret Hart' chest bump into the turnbuckle, which he does very well. Hansen we know is just a big fucking monster who takes no prisoners, but he also sells well here too for Hennig.

Curt bodyslams Hansen into the ring and hits a splash off the turnbuckle but can only get a 2 count. Stan quickly takes over now and dumps Curt on some chairs on the outside. Curt's dazed but starts fighting back with some punches before Stan headbutts Curt in the........gonads. 

Hansen remains in control as he hits a piledriver but he's too close to the ropes for a pin. Hennig soon turns it around again and gets a great looking monkey flip on Hansen. He goes for a crossbody but only gets 2 and the time limit expires.

Damn shame.

A really good high action, fast paced match with great performance from Hansen and Hennig. Hansen gave Hennig a lot and sold well when he had to and Hennig was always fighting back and taking it to Hansen and never bscking down and it made Hennig look like a big babyface star. Really great TV match and I loved Curt as more of a fighting underdog who's more than willing to bring the fight and punch his way to victory and not rely on his obvious technical skills all the time. He did what he had to do and I loved the fire he bought here.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

love the novelty of this matchup with the benefit of hindsight. fun little match with a few neat spots. maybe nothing special, but given their history, and the timing of this match, it's a nice little throwback.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rick Martel vs Jerry Lawler (Memphis10/12/1985) (AWA Championship)

Soon as I saw this listed I had to watch it and of course I'm glad I did.

Martel continues to be fucking great. He's pissed off right from the start here and can't wait to get his hands on Lawler. Usually He comes across as a great babyface, but in this he's just had enough and wants to fight and it makes for a nice dynamic with Lawler. He's also kind of the defecto heel here as the crowd are pro Lawler.

Lawler rolls up Martel right from the start and gets a 2 count and Rick is like "What the fuck??". He tries again with differene pin combinations and when Martel gives Lawler a clean break when Lawler punches him right in the mouth and goes for the pin. Lawler wants that title and Martel is a man on a mission to keep it, as he's so agitated seemingly on the edge.

This is already tremendous stuff. They start loading on each other with punches, which of course Lawler wins and Rick bails to the outside. Martel is certainly the heel here and Lawler is in control as Martel is getting more frustrated.

Martel works the match centred around attacking Lawler's leg, which the announcers do note that he had a injury that caused Jerry to miss most of 1980. Lawler sells all this so well too as Martel puts on a variety of stomps, strikes, kicks and a figure-4. Just wonderful focused work by Martel.

Lawler eventually makes a fired up comeback, but he has to do it on one leg. He's punching the shit out of Martel, but they're not as direct as usual as he's operating one one leg. He finally works through the pain and THE STRAPS ARE DOWN ~~~~!!!! Lawler starts pounding on Martel with punches as Rick sells so well and tries to back off, but Jerry won't let him go anywhere. Lawler is relentless here and the crowd are hot and fully behind him.

Lawler goes for a running fist, but runs into the ref. Martel tries a spinning toehold, but only suvceeds in grabbing Jerry's boot, whicjh he clocks Jerry with. Lawler kicks out. Now he has the boot and clocks the champ. The ref sees that and DQs Lawler.

Booooooooooooo!!!!!

Again, damn shame about a DQ finish as this was a fucking great match. Martel's performance here is excellent. Great character work as a pissed off SOB who's on the edge throughout and who just wants to get in there, kick some was and go home. It's great to see Martel as a heel in such this way. He really did have all the tools for both a super babyface and as a super heel. Here he judt decimated Lawler's leg and wouldn't let up. Lawler was great at his selling and his eventual fiery comeback.

A fucking tremendous match and performance by both, esp Martel.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Fabulous Ones vs Moondogs (Memphis 05/02/1983 Stretcher Match)*

I actually watched the match from June the other day, totally missing this one out;



> Fabulous Ones vs Moondogs (Memphis 06/13/1983)
> 
> :done Now this is how you do a sub 10 minute brawl. Tables, chairs, ring bells everything but the kitchen sink ended up in the ring. The match actually got thrown out 2 minutes 39 seconds in because the Moondogs kept belting Calhoun, but it doesn't stop them. They keep brawling for another 8 minutes or so and it it's tremendous. They judt beat the shit out each other with everything. Calhoun in particular gets a beating here. Just a surreal sight seeing the carnage here and the crowd were super hot.
> 
> This was ECW in 1983 and I fucking loved it. People need to watch this shit. Not sure if it's online, but I could up it if anyone wants it.


But 

HOLY FUCK THIS WAS EVEN BETTER!!!

:done x100000000000000

It's seriously one of the best brawls I've ever seen. They just beat the shit out of each other at such a pace that it's just a straight up tag fight all the way through.

Forget wrestling, it's an all out war, with the Fabulous ones trying to protect each other and fight their way through it by any means necessary. Keirn/Lane are fantastic from the start going straight for the moondogs with punches and a great double team stomp off the ropes.

Lane has a chain, but it goes flying and gets smashed in the head.and is busted open. He's getting the shit beat out of him by the dogs, who take it in turns decimating him and keeping Keirn at bay. It spills over to the outside and the fabs are trying to survive the onslaught by the dogs, but they keep fighting back. Lane is bleeding profusely and is just about hanging in there. The dogs continue to tirture the poor Stan Lane, who manages to get his bearings and is desperately trying to tag keirn, who he eventually does and the crowd go ape as he starts wailing on the dogs. He bits and claws them and one of them is now busted open.

Just love the selling by both here too, really adds to the drama and chaos of the while thing.

Keirn's head gets trapped in the ropes :jones The way Keirn sells it is fantastic and veeeeery scary at the same time. It's certainly a sight to see as he's flailing around in the ropes, literally being hanged here and he's just stuck. The dogs grab him and start dragging and choking him and Lane tells the ref to ring the bell.

Lane gets a chair and is trying to fight off both dogs whilst also trying to free his mate, who is helpless.

He eventually frees him and the ref calls the match as Keirn couldn't continue. So the moondogs get the win.

One of the greatest fights of all time. JUST GO AND WATCH THIS SHIT NOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!

Lane is tremendous as the FIP and both teams sell well. The action is non stop and the drama is through the roof. They just beat each other up for the whole match and it's wonderful. The finish was brutal for Keirn but it was one hell of a finish and visual to end it on. Perfectly encapsulated the match and the sheer violence of it all. Lane is great at the end too trying to both look after his partner but also has to fight both dogs off somehow.

They put Keirn on the stretcher, but Moondogs topple the stretcher and Lane is pissed and tries to see them off.

Fuck what matches these are :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe (09/18/2004 IWA Mid-South Ted Petty Invitational 2004)*

Three way elimination match here rather than a standard triple threat. I liked this the last time I watched it and I did again here. Another really good, fast paced match with all getting their shine and they played off each other well. Joe is super aggressive with his strikes and kicks and we soon get them on the outside after a few minutes of feeling out process in the ring. Some nice transitions too as all three are pretty much in there together throughout and the match retains its pace as there's really not much down time.

We eventually end up with Joe/AJ as the final two and we get a good finishing stretch between them. Enjoyable match. Maybe a little spotty as it was fast paced with everyone getting their shit in, but there's always a chance of that with these matches, but it's still a fun match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega - Wrestle Kingdom 12*










Watched it Live & then re-watched it pretty much right after, which shows how much I enjoyed it. :lol Easily Jericho's best match in years. He excels in a Heel role, and showed it here. Seeing what he could in a fresh environment with no WWE restrictions was nice. Omega was a great opponent for him & they clicked with chemistry right from the start. The first 10 minutes were just pure awesome & with a great pace. Typical Heel antics from Jericho which really added to the bout.

It just makes me depressed with how Jericho has come off in WWE recently & with his matches with AJ Styles. I haven't seen matches like this on the Main Roster of WWE with such good storytelling for a while now. Just fantastic :applause

It literally felt like Jericho had been pulled from his earlier days in to the future with the long hair & putting on such a great performance. He didn't feel 47 here, that's for sure.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kazuchika Okada v. Tetsuya Naito, Wrestle Kingdom 1/4/18



Spoiler: thoughts



The Wrestle Kingdom air was around so I popped on a livestream and got in time for the main event. I thought it was legitimately kind of bad. The opening stuff was weird and awkward and they seemed to just be moving from one spot to another without any real idea of where to go. They did this 'lightning quick exchange' thing but it was sloppy and came off worse than something two random rookies on a Southern indy show in the early 2000s would do. I'm not even mad at them for sucking at it, but if you suck at it...I'd just rather it not be done. I think every New japan guy has strengths and weaknesses but instead of playing to the former and cutting back on the latter, everyone just does everything. There was this super awful bit where Naito stalls on the outside and tries to bait Okada into running at him, but Naito gets out of the ring again and again to avoid it and psyche Okada out. That wasn't the awful bit - that was fine. It was where Naito actually got in the ring and like a complete blithering imbecile, got his face stomped in by Okada. So those entire two or three minutes were just a huge fucking waste of time. I think Naito switched it to offense but it didn't relate whatsoever to the outside stuff; he just transitioned the way he always would. Naito moves on to targeting Okada's neck which was done well but I just don't know if they do it for any other reason than to spend time until the finish stretch. He went back it a little after Okada got on offense, which was nice. Okada's selling itself was good but man did he not want to sell it down the road. He could have showed off how it affected him throwing rainmaker #48.9 because you gotta use your shoulders to pull the guy in and swing, but nothing. Oh and there was a reverse rana from the top rope where Naito basically spiked Okada on his head which was batshit and I can't commend Okada enough for constantly taking these insane bumps. But...it went nowhere. Okada was fine. After getting his neck worked on and then spiked on his head like that, you'd think something'd come of it. Nope. 

The finisher no-selling was really, really bad. You know when I should have realized how fucked this would get? When Okada hit his first rainmaker and my response was "I'd laugh my had clean off if he wins with that." Like sorry I just gotta let that sink in a second. The idea the ace of the company would ever win his singular finishing move is actually improbable to me. No, fuck improbable. At this point if that'd happen, people (including myself) would have said Gedo was fucking trolling everyone. I hate, hate, hate that a finisher is at that point where if it ended the match after one it'd be seen as the fucking fingerpoke of doom. I get some people are into multiple landed finishers because they find it dramatic and whatnot, but....don't go criticizing WWE and John Cena for the same thing when NJ and Okada are even worse at it. And yes I hate it in WWE too. The finisher just feels like it exists to get a pop and a nearfall (see: back to the reverse rana where Okada was spiked). Like Okada was coming off of the second Destino and he was up just randomly doing dropkicks for whatever reason. There was a bit where after I think three Rainmakers and two Destinos, they both got on their knees and did a shitty forearm battle. Like, huh!? It's such a bizarre shift in tone even without mentioning how it hurts the credibility of the finishers.

I've come around on some New Japan after my initial negative reaction in early 2017, but honestly I thought this whole match actually sucked. I'm actually hating it more and more, the more I type. This was the first NJ main event that kind of reminded me of the hideous KENTA/Marufuji series, even though it wasn't a bad and there were no suplex trade-offs. I still want to watch what I want to from 2017, and catch up more on 2012-2016, but I think with this here, I'm done trying to force myself into New Japan's main events in 2018. I need to be more picky so it'll leave me more room to see what Matt Riddle, Cavernario and Zack Sabre Jr. are up to instead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Jericho vs Kenny Omega (WrestleKingdom 12)*

Havnt watched much of New Japan over the last year or of Omega tbh, but fuck did I enjoy Omega/Jericho.

Jericho was so super motivated here and all the shit with the table on the outside was :banderas They worked so well together and the match definetly lived up to all the build. You could tell Jericho was loving it out there in this setting and the match was a great mix of a full fight, which it should have been, to the final stretch. Jericho with some great character work too and it's pretty amazing he's out there for 40 minutes structuring a match like this.

Thought Omega sold very well here too, which ways helps, so did him getting bloodied up. Which the match called for after the build they had. Didn't mind the rope inconsistencies too much as I was enjoying the match too much.

Tremendous match and super enjoyab


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Goto vs Suzuki.


I can't think of one person who wanted this match when it was announced but then the hair stip was introduced and it interested me a little. But I still didn't like Suzuki so I wasn't into it, then the match blew me away. Goto's selling for the rear naked choke was fantastic :mark


Just watch the whole match ****3/4 Love Suzuki again.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rick Martel vs Jumbo Tsuruta (AWA 09/29/1985)*

HOLY FUCKING FUCK BALLS ~~~~!!!!!

Rick fucking Martel keep a getting better and better everytime I watch him in non WWF shit.

This match is a full on, balls to the wall, non stop, bomb throwing extravaganza :done I swear this match would look great if it was showcased today let alone over 30 years ago. That's not a knock at all on it, it's just a tremendous match where they throw everything at each other. It's joined in progress so I don't know how much is cut from the start, but it doesn't detract from the enjoyment much.

Move after move and it's not a spotfest in any way either because each move means something and the transitions come at such a pace, it's incredible to see. The sight of Jumbo hoisting Martel to hit a piledriver, but takes the time revolve around so that every section of the crowd can see what he is about to do was :done

Even with all the fast paced bomb throwing, Martel still does a bang up job at his selling, as he always does. He's seriously one of the best at that art. 

They packed a so much action in this match and hardly any down time at all. For those who love action and a ton of bombs in their wrestling matches, from two elite guys who make it look and feel special; Watch this shit.

Seriously, this is another Martel classic and you all owe it to yourselves to go and watch it. It's on YT too for you :cudi

Oh Martel; Where have you been all my life.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Suzuki Gun (Minoru Suzuki, Zack Sabre Jr, Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi, War Machine, & Michael Elgin @ NJPW New Year Dash 2018 ***

This was pretty fun for being a big tag mostly centered around setting up some feuds for the coming months, lots of Suzuki Gun control with Archer and Davey running train on the opposition which gave way to a pretty awesome War Machine comeback sequence. Served its purpose and I had a good time watching it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Minoru Suzuki v. Hirooki Goto, Wrestle Kingdom 1/4/18

This was good aside from some missed opportunities and down time. I don't mean down time as in the bit where Goto was out at the beginning due to the hanging bit - that was excellent. I didn't think the build up following him starting to get up was all it could have been, though. Goto isn't very good at working upward and seems to really take to dual forearm fights and that sort of ilk. He had some build up but then after getting slapped back down he was just on top randomly at the blink of an eye and it had no heat to it. His actual dazed selling was really solid, though. He did that wobbly nearly-tripped-over thing very convincingly. Suzuki-gun run-in wasn't needed. I mean, was it? Whatever. Suzuki's slap explosion was amazing and it looked like the final combo you do in a video game right before pulling someone's head off. Suzuki in general in this is the Minoru Suzuki you want. You know the one. Wikipedia say this was a deathmatch and, uh, I mean there was a chair involved. It was good, though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Minoru Suzuki v. Hirooki Goto, Wrestle Kingdom 1/4/18
> 
> This was good aside from some missed opportunities and down time. I don't mean down time as in the bit where Goto was out at the beginning due to the hanging bit - that was excellent. I didn't think the build up following him starting to get up was all it could have been, though. Goto isn't very good at working upward and seems to really take to dual forearm fights and that sort of ilk. He had some build up but then after getting slapped back down he was just on top randomly at the blink of an eye and it had no heat to it. His actual dazed selling was really solid, though. He did that wobbly nearly-tripped-over thing very convincingly. *Suzuki-gun run-in wasn't needed. I mean, was it?* Whatever. Suzuki's slap explosion was amazing and it looked like the final combo you do in a video game right before pulling someone's head off. Suzuki in general in this is the Minoru Suzuki you want. You know the one. Wikipedia say this was a deathmatch and, uh, I mean there was a chair involved. It was good, though.


Story behind that was that both stables were banned from ringside and they had two previous matches for the belt last year, both of which Goto lost with a lot of Suzuki-Gun interference.

For some reason when there's a weird stipulation involved in New Japan (lumberjack match or hair vs. hair) they tend to add the words 'death match' after it and idk why. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Los Ingobernables de Japon _(Tetsuya Naito, EVIl, SANADA, BUSHI, & Hiromu Takahashi)_ vs CHAOS _(Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, YOSHI-HASHI, Will Ospreay, & Gedo)_ - *NJPW: New Year Dash!! 2018*

LIJ as a unit were fire, and felt like they had tons more to say/prove following the events of the Dome. Naito, less than 24 hours of losing, instantly overshadows Okada as feeling like the bigger wrestler & is still the most over guy around. Huh. I'm still shrugging my shoulders at why things happened the way they did. Fine enough Korakuen main w/the right unit going over & dominating.



Yeah1993 said:


> Minoru Suzuki v. Hirooki Goto, Wrestle Kingdom 1/4/18
> 
> This was good aside from some missed opportunities and down time. I don't mean down time as in the bit where Goto was out at the beginning due to the hanging bit - that was excellent. I didn't think the build up following him starting to get up was all it could have been, though. Goto isn't very good at working upward and seems to really take to dual forearm fights and that sort of ilk. He had some build up but then after getting slapped back down he was just on top randomly at the blink of an eye and it had no heat to it. His actual dazed selling was really solid, though. He did that wobbly nearly-tripped-over thing very convincingly. Suzuki-gun run-in wasn't needed. I mean, was it? Whatever. Suzuki's slap explosion was amazing and it looked like the final combo you do in a video game right before pulling someone's head off. Suzuki in general in this is the Minoru Suzuki you want. You know the one. Wikipedia say this was a deathmatch and, uh, I mean there was a chair involved. It was good, though.


Sadly I knew Goto's comeback would look like that, which is what was the most transparent aspect of the match. But Suzuki alone made me like it a whole bunch, despite the inevitable. It is probably a bit bad that things turned out 100% like I knew they would though. Or is that one me for understanding the booking & the worker in question? I dunno. The interference spot was there b/c it was a callback to Suzuki's matches of the past year. Young Lions stopping the bulk of Suzuki-gun, and of course the slimiest of the bunch in Taichi somehow breaks away. Fun additional spot that did what it needed.

Suzuki laughing at people as they try to hit him is the most joyous thing ever.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Corey said:


> Story behind that was that both stables were banned from ringside and they had two previous matches for the belt last year, both of which Goto lost with a lot of Suzuki-Gun interference.
> 
> For some reason when there's a weird stipulation involved in New Japan (lumberjack match or hair vs. hair) they tend to add the words 'death match' after it and idk why. :lol





Hayley Seydoux said:


> The interference spot was there b/c it was a callback to Suzuki's matches of the past year. Young Lions stopping the bulk of Suzuki-gun, and of course the slimiest of the bunch in Taichi somehow breaks away. Fun additional spot that did what it needed.
> 
> Suzuki laughing at people as they try to hit him is the most joyous thing ever.


That makes a lot of sense and if Suzuki-gun interfered constantly without reprimand leading to them finally being stopped at the biggest show of the year, then hell yeah that's great. I take back what I said.

Lumberjack death match. :lmao Imagine an actual deathmatch where they rolled out of the ring to get weapons and were forcefully pushed back in.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lumberjacks w/light tubes & crazy stuff like that.

Hell, I just got excited to see it. :monkey


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brusier Brody vs Terry Funk (AJPW 12/07/1982)*

Terry fucking Funk.

:done

My God his selling his match is off the charts great as is a performance to behold. I havnt really watched much of Brody, but he's just killing Funk in the first half of the match and Funk is just tremendous working from underneath and trying to survive the sheer onslaught. Brody pounds on him, throws him around and just brutalizes poor Terry.

Brody is kicking the shit out of Funk, who ends up being busted open and bleeding like a stuck pig. I can't underestimate enough how great Funk is at his selling here. Brody nails him with a chair and judt won't let up. He keeps bouncing off the ropes and kicking Funk right in the head.

Funk doesn't know what him or where the fuck he is. His ear is bleeding heavily and Brody is still kicking him to death. This has been a complete mauling by Brody and Funk's selling and even his bump off a simple dropkick is great.

Brody hits a fantastic piledriver for two count. Funk starts swinging while holding his ear. Funk eventually manages to make a come back by low blowing Brody. He takes over by grabbing Brody's head and rams his head into the post, breaks a table over his back and starts punching him. All this of course busts Brody wide open too.

Crowd is going crazy at this point, then Stan Hansen turns up. He just kinda observes at first, tjen eventually he steps in and then Dory shows up for kicks. Funk starts hurling chairs in the ring like a madman :done 

Brody getting Dory to stop punching him by pulling his t-shirt over his head and Dory continuing to swing wildly even though he can't see fuck all :lmao Wonderful

Man I enjoyed this. Funk put on an incredible selling display here and his performance in this match would rank as one of his best in that regard. His selling and bumping were so spot on and made Brody look like even more of a fucking monster. His comeback was great and even though it was a cluster ending, it was so entertaining it didn't matter. Maybe Brody could have sold better in the match though, he had his moments, but another bump or two would have made it better. But this was all about the funker.

It's one hell of a sight seeing Funk bleeding so much from his ear here, esp when he's making his come back. His whole left side of his face is crimson red and he's literally a bloody mess.

Yeah, Terry fucking Funk :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinya Hashimoto vs. Lord Steven Regal (NJPW 04/16/95)*

One of my favorite New Japan matches. So brutal, so gritty. The post-match = :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Brock said:


> *Brusier Brody vs Terry Funk (AJPW 12/07/1982)*
> 
> Terry fucking Funk.
> 
> ...



I just watched this match too. Huh, great minds think alike. Did Terry Funk ever look young?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> I just watched this match too. Huh, great minds think alike. Did Terry Funk ever look young?


Na, he was born a crazy old guy

And God bless him for it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada (AJPW 02/22/04)*

The way these two make this match feel super important just with their aura is something special. Excellent match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kamala vs. The Invader (Puerto Rico 02/22/1986)*

I'm only used to Kamala in the WWF but watched this random match from Puerto Rico. Starts off with them just nailing each other with punches until Invader quickly gets worn down by chop after chop after chop to the head by Kamala.

Kamala also bites the forehead whilst Invader is stick on the ropes and he's now busted open. The mstch is only like a minute or so gone :lol Kamala just continues to pound on him with more chops and now big headbutts. Invader tries to fight back but Kamala just won't let him and delivers another headbutt that knocks Invader flat on the mat.

Kamala then looks like he's going to do a big splash, but instead delivers another headbutt. He shows zero mercy here as he continues to club poor Invaders' head in. Invader is bleeding like the proverbial but Kamala is going for the punch record here as he won't stop hitting him.

Invader is still on the mat as Kamala briefly backs away......before going straight back with more chops to his head. Blood is gushing down Invader here but Kamala carries on chopping. Invader attempts a comeback now. He's a bloody mess but is fighting back with what little strength he's got left.

Kamala though just overpowers him with more clubs to the head and he's back down on the mat. The ref asks Invader if he wants to stop the match, but Invader says no.....so Kamala continues to pound on his just about in one piece head.

Just finish the poor guy.

Nope. Kamala clubs him some more and starts biting his head again. Yup, more chops and Kamala actually licks Invaders' blood off his hands just to rub it fucking in. Invader is up again but is soon back down by the continuous chops by Kamala.

He's a damn mess with all the blood he's losing and I doubt he knows where he is. It's all running on instinct as he still has a go at coming back with a few punches, but he's too out of it to properly hurt Kamala. Kamala goes back to chop after chop before finally the ref stops the match.

Fuck. Talk about a chopping squash. It was though a fun brutal beat down. Invader hot chopped to death and still attempted to try and fight back, made you feel for the guy big time as he was bleeding like crazy by the end. They do a close up shot if his face and it's a full on crimson red mask.

All in under 10 minutes and it was a pretty fucking great squash. Not sure if its online, but I could put it up if there's interest.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Shinya Hashimoto vs. Lord Steven Regal (NJPW 04/16/95)*
> 
> One of my favorite New Japan matches. So brutal, so gritty. The post-match = :mark:


Have you watched their G1 mstch from '96 too? Whilst not quite as epic as the '95 one, it's still a very good, stiff match with some nifty matwork as you'd expect.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Satoshi Kojima G1 Climax 13/08/06 


Fantastic match with stiff nasty wrestling. Love the chops from Tenzan and the noise the crowd makes. Love the spot where Kojima used the anaconda vice on Tenzan. Brilliant match. ****


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinya Hashimoto vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW 02/24/94)*

It's THE New Japan Heavyweight vs. THE New Japan Light Heavyweight. The match is just as good as it looks.



Brock said:


> Have you watched their G1 mstch from '96 too? Whilst not quite as epic as the '95 one, it's still a very good, stiff match with some nifty matwork as you'd expect.


I have seen it a few years ago, but honestly can't remember much from it.  Will be re-watching it soon though! On a real HASH kick right now.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Naomichi Marufuji vs SANADA G1 Climax 03.08.2016


Really good match with some excellent spurts of energy, quick block strike sequences that blew my and the crowds mind. So smooth, quick. It should've went longer. ****

Anyone who doesn't like either of these two, watch this match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Shinya Hashimoto vs. Jushin Liger (NJPW 02/24/94)*
> 
> It's THE New Japan Heavyweight vs. THE New Japan Light Heavyweight. The match is just as good as it looks.
> 
> ...


I say it every year Lol, but I do need to watch more of Hash tbh. Only ones I've really seen are the Regal ones, the Liger match and the '98 match with Tenryu.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazushi Sakuraba @ NJPW Dominion 7.5* ******

Whenever I get frustrated by excessively long matches in NJPW's main event scene it's because matches like this remind me of how incredible pro wrestling can be when it isn't forced into a template. This match went 11:48, and it's impossible to think this match could have been any more urgent. From bell to bell, there wasn't a millisecond that you felt like they weren't doing everything in their power to win. There was no bullshit, no pointless moves or sequences meant to pad time, both of them spent every second of this match beating the shit out of each other or trying to rip each others limbs off/choke each other out. It's also bittersweet getting all worked up about how amazing this was not only because of the Shibata circumstance, but the chance that we may never get another good Sakuraba run in NJPW.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*NJPW Toukon Shidou Chapter I Katsouryi Shibata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi*



Crazy seeing Shibata over 12 years young and looks the same, except his hair is longer. Tanahashi is the same. Pretty good match, Shibata is clearly worse then he would become but he is still good here. He spat A LOT in the match, at Taguchi as young lion in one instance. Shibata actually beat the future ace of the universe. ***1/2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jim Duggan vs. Steve Austin - Halloween Havoc 1994


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (NJPW G1 Climax 24)*

This was even better than I remember it being - a classic smackfest that tells the underdog tale of Honma super well.



Brock said:


> I say it every year Lol, but I do need to watch more of Hash tbh. Only ones I've really seen are the Regal ones, the Liger match and the '98 match with Tenryu.


I certainly agree with you there, you definitely need to watch more Hash  Actually, EVERYBODY needs to watch more Hash. He's so great!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

@NastyYaffa and I watching nothing but Shibata sprints just like god intended.

Kazuyuki Fujita (c) vs Katsuyori Shibata @ NJPW 7/19/04 ****1/4
Shibata's only other IWGP title match, 13 years before his match with Okada. Good lord did this match deliver. To me, this match felt like a lion playing with his food. The first half of the match was a lot of submission trading where Shibata was able to stay slightly competitive vs the significantly bigger Fujita. But a little past the half way point in the match, Fujita started throwing some MONSTROUS knees and strikes and proved why he was the champ. The finish felt atypical, but within the context it worked. The match went around 13 minutes and ended with Fujita beating Shibata senseless to the point that he wasn't able to stand up for the 10 count. It's obvious they wanted to portray this guy as a monster and I think it did a very good job.

https://streamable.com/a3wgp

Katsuyori Shibata vs Tomoaki Honma @ NJPW G1 Climax 24 Night 8 ****1/2
Two men who excel in short matches, and put on an absolute banger here. From its inception this was a brawl, each guy thought he was the tougher son of a bitch and they spent the whole match trying to out do the other with their strikes. They did a good job at making you buy into the idea that Honma had a reasonable chance of winning, he got some great offense in and never felt out of place in a battle of strikes despite his opponent being Shibata. Both guys beat each other to a pulp, and it was everything you would want it to be, and more.

https://streamable.com/jlyc5


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jerry Lawler v. Jeff Jarrett, GCW 1/5/18
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrQynBlltL8

A'ight, so this happened. Jerry Calhoun is referee because of course. 

Lawler still sells a punch better than anybody. He doesn't have the athleticism to fling himself but he still makes the best face, the best "OH!" sound and puts his hand on his face and turns his body where the punch is headed toward him. It's just so great because he really makes it feel like every punch has meaning in the match instead of just being something you do in between bigger spots. Match overall was a fine time even if it probably comes off like trash for a "world title" match. If you like Lawler you won't regret seeing him in 2018 work the way he did here.



Brock said:


> I say it every year Lol, but I do need to watch more of Hash tbh. Only ones I've really seen are the Regal ones, the Liger match and the '98 match with Tenryu.


BEST DEEP DIVE YOU CAN DO, YOU HAVE SO MUCH AWESOMENESS INCOMING. :mark: I actually might take the time to watch the Hash stuff I've never seen before while I'm at it, would be fun.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Katsuyori Shibata @ NJPW 11/13/04


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE New Year's Revolution - 1/7/07 (11 years ago tonight)*

Randy Orton & Edge vs. Triple H & Shawn Michaels


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Adrian Neville (c) vs Sami Zayn @ NXT R Evolution *****

This is undoubtedly one of my favorite matches of all time, and an immaculate blow off to one of my favorite feuds of all time. Watching this made me nostalgic for this era of NXT and pretty sad thinking about how NXT has fallen into almost all the trappings that set it apart from the main roster. 

Because Zayn is one of my all time favorite wrestlers and I'm a big fan of Neville, at the time of this feud I was 110% invested. Watching the promo for the match I remembered how simple but effective the set up for this match was, with Neville robbing Zayn of the title win twice and becoming overly arrogant in his abilities. As a result Zayn said if he lost then he had no business in NXT, even though Neville said that would be up to Zayn and not an official stipulation, it was obvious he accepted the match because he was confident that if it came down to it he could weasel his way to another victory. This became a big plot point of the match that showed up several times. The two ref bumps, one that almost cost Zayn the match via fruit roll up, and the other being Neville pulling the ref into the Helluva kick. After the ref was down Neville brought the belt in and Sami got a hold of it and almost had a moment of weakness because he wasn't sure if he could win on his own which almost made him lose via another fruit roll up. But the hero ignored cheap tactics, and overcame the villain. This match was great, it had the story, it had the fire, and it was one of the most satisfying endings to a feud I've seen in years that I'm not sure I've witnessed since.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Going to be watching a lot of matches that I've previously given ***** in the coming days as I'm trying to compile a list of my own personal classics, but I want to rewatch them before I add them to the list. So a lot of my posts in the coming days will be those matches.

CM Punk (c) vs Daniel Bryan @ Over The Limit 2012 *****

When two of my all time favorites meet, amazing things are bound to happen. In the grand scheme of things, this match was Punk trying to destroy Bryan's leg that was injured early on in the match, and Bryan brutalizing Punk and targeting his ribs. You don't need to do anything insanely complicated to achieve a great match as long as you stay consistent and don't fuck anything up, and this is proof of that. Punk's leg work throughout the match was great, a lot of it was targeted strikes and submissions, but on more than one occasion he straight up tossed him over the ropes and let the fall do all the work for him. Of course Bryan sold all this almost perfectly (there was one of his seated kicking sequences that he used his busted leg, but everybody gets one free pass). On top of that we got a lot of really neat sequences, like when Punk had Bryan had Punk in a figure 4 and it devolved into a slap fest. Two of the best to ever step in a ring, and one hell of a match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

****** Casas vs. Katsuyori Shibata (NJPW 03/20/01)*

Only goes for about 6 minutes, but GODDAMN they pack so much great, super fun action into that time. Everything comes with a great sense of urgency, too. Great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Nobuhiko Takada vs Shinya Hashimoto (NJPW Battle Formation 04/29/96)*

@NastyYaffa

:banderas

The crowd. The heat. The atmosphere. The spectacle.

Man, this was fucking great. From the first minute the match just feels huge. Its only like 12 or so minutes but what a heated match. The crowd were hot, esp for the big moves near the end and the superb finish. The match built really well over those 12 minutes too and there was some great counters. For such a short match, it was great to see them try and build as it went on before the finishing stretch. Superb brainbuster and the crowd popped big time for it.

Takada did land some great looking kicks in this, including one right to Hash's temple.

Very nice matwork, stiff strikes and a great story all packed into the limited time and as I said, a tremendously heated crowd. Great match.

Edit; THAT LEG SWEEP COUNTER BY HASH :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Brock said:


> *Nobuhiko Takada vs Shinya Hashimoto (NJPW Battle Formation 04/29/96)*
> 
> @NastyYaffa
> 
> ...


Woo, BABY. That is one of my all-time favorite matches. :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

John Cena vs CM Punk @ RAW 2/25/13 ****

Saw a gif of the piledriver on twitter last night during my rewatch of Punk/Taker and decided this might be a cool thing to revisit between some of my 5 dog rewatches, i remembered liking it but didn't actually remember much. Very glad I decided to revisit it because it was an absolute blast. These two have insane chemistry together, this is known, and with this being a match for a title shot at WM you knew these two were going to be working this match like a PPV main event. I was actually really pleased with the simple story of the match because it isn't something I see of this degree anymore, it was that both guys knew each other INSANELY well and all their signature spots ended up getting countered a number of times before they could hit them. This felt like their millionth match together in the best way possible, and it's a simple dynamic that can make a lot of rivalries feel weird to me. "You've wrestled like 10 times and still fall for really simple and stupid things like that?" But that wasn't the case here, it took Cena 3 attempts at his 5 moves of doom to get to the sidewalk slam because Punk kept reading him like a book. Punk is good, Cena is good, the match was good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Woo, BABY. That is one of my all-time favorite matches. :mark:












:banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Shinya Hashimoto vs Kazuo Yamazaki (NJPW G-1 Climax 08/02/98)*

@NastyYaffa tagged for another gem :cozy

Holy fuck another Hash special. They beat the shit out of each other and it's glorious.

Yamazaki targeting the leg of Has as he knew he couldn't beat him in a straight fight. The kicks were brutal and Hash's selling was excellent and they crafted a very nice story. Early on after Yama had been working on his legs, Hash kicked Yama but winced when he did as it was with that leg. Great selling.

Yama had a sound game plan and he was sticking to it, but Hash kept coming back with his own big kicks and chops, whilst also continuing to perfectly sell his leg at every turn. Yama did a tremendous flying crossbody over the top rope on Hash as he upped the offense before going immediately back to the leg on the outside of the ring.

Hash ended up finishing Yama with his brutal brainbuster :mark:

Another Hash classic but I'm not selling Yama short here either, as he put in an excellent performance too. He helped tell a fine story with going after Hash and having a plan to bring him down, but he was also good at his selling too when Hash was kicking the shit out of him. He made the match look like a struggle and kept that shine to perfectly time his comebacks. But Hash put in one hell of a selling performance here, esp when Yama has him in a leg lock submission, you could have easily saw him tap.

Great stuff here. Fuck, Hash is so fun to watch chop and kick someone into oblivion.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Another amazing match, @Brock;! That is actually my favorite G1 finals match ever, I'd say. Just incredible stuff.

Talking about G1, check out his 96 G1 match vs. Choshu! That might just be my favorite Hash match.

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Toshiaki Kawada (NJPW 11/03/04)*

Incredibly violent sprint between the most badass wrestlers of their generations. Kawada's selling is great & Shibata using his signature moves was awesome. GREAT match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Low Ki vs KENTA (ROH Final Battle 2005)*

I loved this match the first time I watched it and I still love it. They hit each other with some of the stiffest strikes and just kept ramping it up throughout the match. Starts out great with numerous quick combinations by both as they each try and get an advantage with holds and counters. It eventually ramps up to the violent chops and strikes and they're bloody great. As are the kicks by both; they just nail each other without care. They each pull out some tremendous stuff here to try and keep each other down. Plancha by Ki looks great and they find various ways to hurt each other.

Looooooved that suplex bridge into a cross armbreaker spot by Kenta.

There's a great spot where Kenta jumps over the top rope and stamps on Ki's hand. Then he soooo cockily and so nonchalantly backheels Ki in the head.

The match builds and builds with them both trading bombs, strikes and kicks. Some nice transitions here too in addition to them kickingthe shit out of each other and it's a tremendous showcase of this particular style. Match just keeps escalating up and and up and we get an amazing last quarter, with them both hitting bomb after bomb to finish each other off.

Low Ki also does one hell of a great sell for the GTS. A wonderful match and it remains a big personal favourite. Yeah fuck it, I love this match.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Royal Rumble 2002 - The Dudley Boyz Vs. Spike Dudley & Tazz


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Jun Akiyama (W-1 Grand Prix 2005)*

Grumpy Akiyama kada


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lawler vs Bam Bam Bigelow -(Memphis 09/07/1986) (Texas Death Match)*

:done

Holy fuck it's more Memphis glory.

This is one of the definitive David/Goliath matches and features amazing performances by both, esp Lawler, who is out of this world great here. But Bigelow is no slouch either. He starts off cartwheeling to show off his athleticism but then it's straight down to business. Bigelow is the monster and Lawler is the undersized underdog looking to survive and try and punch and weave his way around the match.

From the first lock up Bigelow tosses Lawler across the ring with a roar and a thud. Jerry is in for a long day. They lock up again and Lawler punches Bam Bam in the face, but to no avail, as once again Bigelow throws Lawler to the other side of the ring.

Fucking great spot then as Bigelow punches Lawler, who then has the "Oh you want to play that game huh"? face on and gives him one hell of a swinging right hander back. Its now a game of catch me if you can. Just love how Lawker sells a punch.

They both go to the outside of the ring and Bigelow swings a right at Lawler but misses and hits his hand on the post. They get back in the ring and to his credit, Bigelow sells the hand as he gets sideswiped by a Lawler punch.

Lawler is so good at both taking a punch and delivering one.

Bigelow ends up winning the first fall by choking Lawler and repeatedly headbutts him in the ribs. Lawler is back up for the second fall but he's now holding his ribs, which Bam Bam takes full advantage of and goes straight for them with heavy punches and headbutts. He quickly takes the second fall too and he's in total control and is looking unbeatable.

Back up, Lawler storms over and punches Bigelow square in the mouth. Keep saying it and everyone knows it by now but, fuck Lawler can throw a damn punch. Bigelow buries hands deep into the midsection again going for those fucked up tibs of Lawler, but this time he misses a headbutt. Lawler covers and scores a fall back.

Lawler takes full advantage of getting a fall back with more big punches to Bam Bam. Bigelow is dazed from his own headbutt. Flying fist drop by gets Lawler his second fall. Bigelow does some really great bumping here, it's always such a treat seeing a man of that size bump around like this. Lawler continues selling the ribs to perfection and his performance just gets better.

It's 2-2 now and Bigelow is looking very vulnerable.

Lawler is staggering around and looking to punch himself out of trouble but is falling over himself.

:done Jerry fucking Lawler.

He misses a fist drop and Bigelow falls straight on him with a headbutt on the already banged up ribs. Bigelow punches Lawler so hard he falls forward. I go on about Jerry in this match being fucking tremendous but fuck, Bigelow is just doing everything so spot on too. His offense, selling and character work are just perfect.

Bigelow lays with all his weight on Lawler and hooks in a sleeper. He bites at Lawlers head and busts him open.

Ahhhhhh; Here comes the bloooooooooood.

Bigelow sleeper puts Lawler out and this could be all over. Larry Sharpe screams "Is here a Doctor in the house”? Lawler gets up so Bigelow goes straight for the open wound and the eye. Lawler gets a sleeper of his own. Bigelow gets up and snapmares him off. Bigelow elbow gets the three to take the fall.

Lawler straps are now down ~~~!!!

Lawler’s comeback is FUCKING PHENOMENAL. Bigelows takes a huge bump over the top rope. Lawler goes straight out and slams him into railing. Bigelows kicks him in midsection and Irish Whips him into ref. Bigelow pins Lawler, but the ref is dazed, but still gets the fall. Larry Sharpe (who's with Bigelow) storms in and nsils Bam Bam with a chair by accident. Both men are down as the ref starts counting to ten. First man up wins. Lawler is up and wins the match.

Not a big fan of the overly fuckery of the finish, but I guess it was done to protect Bigelow in defeat. Plus he ended up decking Sharpe and turning face in the process, so it was setup for that to happen too.

Well, what a fucking match. A definitive one for Bigelow without question and one for Lawler too. His selling was off the charts. He just sold those ribs and his comeback was one of the best I've ever seen. He plays the perfect foil to a monster like Bam Bam. Bigelow himself puts in one hell of a shift too though. He's bumping and selling like a veteran and plays his role to sheer perfection.

Everything he does to Lawler is on point. His offense, timing, selling, just all tremendous and Lawler puts one of his best performances to make it all look incredible. Seriously, this is probably one of his career defining performances in terms of selling, character work and how to work this sort of match as that trying to survive underdog. The sheer struggle he shows here and the timing of everything he does is a joy to behold.

A pretty incredible piece of work.

:done

Jerry fucking Lawler.

Trust me; Go out of your way and watch this shit.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TIME FOR MORE 5 STAR REWATCHES, BABY.

Kairi Hojo (c) vs Meiko Satomura @ STARDOM Galaxy Stars 2015 *****

Since I first watched this match at the beginning of 2017, it's gotten better for me with each viewing. In essence this is a David vs Goliath story, but focused on the underdog champ surviving more than anything else. A majority of the match was Meiko absolutely brutalizing Kairi with stiff strikes, and demonstrating that she's the superior wrestler. Since Kairi doesn't have the advantage in striking or on the mat, her only hope is overwhelming resilience, and her ultimately surviving Meiko's onslaught and the match reaching the time limit in the middle of what we knew would be Death Valley Driver to put her away. 

Another element of the story that builds throughout the match is Meiko's continued frustration at not being able to keep Kairi down. In the beginning she's playing a very cocky vet, being put in a boston crab and doing push ups before dragging them to the ropes for the break. Other times in the match when Kairi is throwing strikes she stands there and eats them before taking back control. As far as individual performances went, both did phenomenal jobs. Kairi's ability to get sympathy is through the roof, her selling and facial expressions were on point. By the end of the match she looked like she was on the verge of death. Meiko also did an amazing job at being a violent and grumpy vet, both played off each other so well and it resulted in an insanely compelling story. Loved everything about this, a 30 minute draw that went by in a heart beat.

https://streamable.com/0meor


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night RAW 04/02/2012)*

Talking about David & Goliath; This right here is another great example. I know Punk/Henry is usually talked about (think it's this match), but fuck this is a tremendous TV match.

Ah, the Johnny Ace era. How I remember thee. Punk called John Lauranitis a toolbox at the top of the show, so he's put into a match with the world's strongest man.

Henry is getting a title shot and he's going to make the most of it and punish Punk to the max. This is the night after WM, where Punk defeated Jericho of course (need to watch thst match again along with their ER match). So he comes into this Henry match with an injured back.

Perfect target for Mark Henry to fully exploit.

I fucking love Henry's trash talk throughout this match. 

The ref starts counting to get Henry to back off, so Henry goes "You wanna count? Count this" and we get Mark Henry counting along to each stomp he gives to Punk's back.

:done

"Did I tell you to move? You only move when I tell you to move"

:done

The match is all about trying to survive the big bear with a bad back. Henry throws him around the ring, pounds on him, stomps on him and generally mauls Punk. Punk valiantly tries fighting back with his kicks, but his back keeps giving way and Henry takes full advantage.

He stamps and stands directly on his back, Punk tries to fight back but is bought right down with a clothesline.

"I own you"

Henry's trash talk again :done

Henry continues to punish Punk and his poor back. Punk is in serious trouble, but still tries a comeback and the crowd get behind each one and he gets a DDT on Henry and gets s 2 count. He starts kicking Henry and clocks one off his head for another 2 count. Punk is turning this around but his back is still giving him trouble. He makes a critical mistake by going to the top turnbuckle. He jumps off but straight into the arms of Henry, who sends him crashing hard into the corner.

Punk still fights back with forearms but Henry has had enough of this shit and knocks Punk flat on his face with a tree trunk foot right to his face. Henry misses with a big splash from the top rope, so Punk tries to capitalise by jumping off the rope at Henry, but he's flattened by a Henry right hand.

Back from a break and again Punk tries again, but again he's flattened by Henry. This is a great story of a big bad mofo in Henry trying to maul and kill Punk, who's doing all he can to run, dodge and hit Henry with what ever he's got left.

Punk starts a very spirited comeback by delivering a flurry of kicks to Henry over and over again. One big kick finally managed to knock the monster down. Punk goes to the top ropes to hit the big elbow. He hits it but further injured his back in the process and is unable to go for the cover. He somehow runs at Henry in the corner and plants a high knee. Then another one. He tries to hit a bulldog, but Punk just lifts him up and throws him outside.

Punk is on the outside and Henry is still dazed, but needs to get Punk back in if he wants/cares about winning the title. Punk though ends up being counted out and Henry realises this and is PISSED!!!!

He goes straight for Punk and slams his back onto the floor to finish him off.

This is a tremendous match. Punk's selling and fighting through the pain with his bad back was soooo good. Mark Henry played the monster role to perfection. He gave CM Punk openings, but he also knew when to cut him off and get the heat and crowd to invest in Punk's comebacks. Henry's trash talk was another highlight of the match and it fitted perfectly into the story of the match. Punk kept trying to weave and dodge and time his big moves, but couldn't every time because of his back and he displayed this great. You were fully behind him as he fought through the pain amidst the power onslaught of Henry.

Fantastic performances by both and it's an excellent match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lawler vs King Kong Bundy (Memphis 07/16/1984) $10,000 Challenge Match.*

The stip here is that Jimmy Hart has offered Lawler a $1000 for every minute he can survive Bundy in the ring, up to ten minutes. So Jerry has the opportunity to earn a cool $10,000 In total.

The challenge makes for a super fun match as Bundy obviously has to crush Lawler as quickly as he can to save Jimmy some money and Jerry has to do his best to survive if he wants the maximum payout.

Lawler sells like crazy for the first few minutes or so with Bundy dishing out a beatdown on him. Two minutes in and I'm already praising his selling. Lawler really was a master at it. Bundy even stomps on and kicks Lawler's crown out the ring :lol

Love Bundy getting pissed off at every failed cover as he knows as every minute passes, Lawler is getting more money and of course Jerry is only too aware of this. Bundy decimates Lawler as he's desperately trying to finish this quickly, but Jerry keeps kicking out. Bundy shows more frustration when the ring announcer shouts "One minute has passed". Just to further rub it in.

Jimmy Hart is running a cross the apron screaming at Bundy to finish him because it's his money he's put up.

Lawler starts fucking around on the outside, stalling for time and it just made perfect sense: the longer Lawler's in the match, the more money he makes. So he's obviously going to be dodging Bundy as much as he can to earn as much as he can. 

Eventually Bundy and Hart trap Lawler. Bundy beats up Jerry some more before Lawler drops the strap.

Fuck yeah.

He starts punching the shit out of Bundy and actually knocks him down. Rick Rude looks to make a run in, but Lawler heads him off and this allows but this allows Hart to throw a chain to Bundy, who clocks Lawler with it and to win the match at just shy of 7 minutes.

In fact, it was like 3 seconds shy of 7 minutes so they just about saved Hart another $1000 there lol.

Super fun match. Lawler was great, bumping and selling and playing up to the stip perfectly. As was Bundy. He tried to destroy Lawler as quickly as he could, but when he couldn't, he was great as showing the frustration and beating up Lawler all the more.

More great stuff from Memphis.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

A bit of an unusual one. *Tiger Jeet Singh vs Riki Choshu 22/03/91*


I regret watching this match, it was awful. It consisted of nothing but chokes from Singh. There was blood, A LOT of blood that covered the canvas.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Katsuyori Shibata & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Takeshi Morishima (BML Illusion 5)*

It's such a shame that we never got a singles match between Mori & Shibata, because they were in 2 absolutely amazing (this one included) tag matches on the opposing teams during this time period.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Nick Bockwinkel vs Jerry Lawler (Memphis 11/08/82) (No DQ) (Title vs Hair)*

More glorious Jerry fucking Lawler.

:done

Lawler puts his hair on the line here and from the first minute I bet Lawler is regretting it as he takes a complete shit kicking from Bock. 3/4 of the match is Nick being a sadistic, violent bastard, who's intent on killing Lawler.

From the first minute they lock up and Nick gives Lawler a thunderous punch that sends Jerry crashing into the corner. Bock nails Lawler in the throat and knees him in the stomach and Jerry doesn't know what's going on. No idea which side of bed Bock woke up from that morning, but I wouldn't want to be in the opposite corner like Jerry is.

He doesn't let up as he gobrs Lawler a hefty palm strike to the eyes that damn nearly blinds Jerry, who says fuck this shit and bails to the outside to try and get some rest from this. Bock stays in the ring but is still stalking Lawler, just waiting for him to get back within his graap.

Lawler tries to brawl but is quickly swatted away and Bock again targets the eye. Lawler's selling as usual is great here. Bock unloads with more relentless punching to the midsection and the face and Jerry is already in big trouble. Bock just won't stop kicking the shit out of him. He even rotatrs his hand to signify the punching is wearing it out!!!

Lawler is trapped in the corner and Bock just stamps on him and is choking him out with his foot. The ref tries to pull Bock back, but he just don't let go. The ref ends up grabbing Bock's hair and physically pulls him off Lawler. It's a no DQ match, but there's still safety to consider. Lawler continues to take a shit kicking as Bock punches, chokes, kicks and dismantles poor Jerry.

He manages to kick out of a pinball at 2. 5 minutes gone and Lawler hasn't had a single offensive move on Bock. He hasn't had the chance to, Bock is on a mission to destroy him and don't let up. Just as Bock bends down though over him, Jerry nuts him in the old gonads roud

Bet that felt good. Don't rub em Bock, count em ~~~~!!!

Crowd go ape as they sense a Lawler comeback now, finally. He gets up and starts pounding away at Bock with dome of his own heavy punches right to the face.

Hey Bock, how do you like it Son?????

Bock starts to beg off but Lawler is obviously having none of it and continues to punch and kick him in the corner. Bock is dazed and confused now as he takes a wild swing at Jerry but misses by a mile. Lawler nails him with some great looking boxing esque left handers before sending him down to the mat with s right.

He starts choking Bock with his own towell as the ref tries to pull him back. Lawler stamps on his head and punches him some more before hitting a PILEDRIVER!!!! He covers......but Bock gets a lucky foot on the ropes. Lawler hits a very nasty looking knee right to the back of Bock's head to signify "This shit ain't over yet".

Bock rolls to the outside and the ref, Lawler and the crowd start counting him out in unison. He gets back in the hits Lawler in the midriff with a punch and now it's Bock back on offense. He's right back where he started as he gives Lawler s punch with such thunder, it knocks him flying down to the mat and busts him open. So Bock kicks him full force right in the face for good measure. He sends Lawler to the outside and dumps him on the timers table. He does it s second time as Lawler is now heavily bleeding from his right eye as Bock leaves him and gets back in the ring.

Lawler is trying to get up but Bock slams him into some chairs. He continues to punch him to death. He sends him back into the ring........then immediately sends him flying over the top rope and back to the outside.

Fuck Bock has been an absolute animal throughout this match.

Bock goes out and slams Jerry's face off the top of s rope stand. Lawler selling here is really tremendous. It was a brutal spot considering the state of Lawler's eye at this point. Lawler is a mess but Bock couldn't give two shits and continues to pound on Lawler with right hands and kicks. Bock tries for a PILEDRIVER, but Lawler reverses it and dumps him backwards into the corner straight into the referee.

Ref bump ~~~!!!!

Jimmy Hart them comes running in and nails Jerry in the back of the head with an object and flattens Lawler. Bock goes for a bridge pin but the ref can just about make a count.....1, 2....LAWLER KICKS OUT :fuckyeah

Bock starts punching him again but this time; Lawler is having none of it. He's like "Yeah, that all you got you SOB". Straps come down and he starts giving Bock a heavy dose of his own medicine by landing heavy punch after heavy punch as the crowd shout at every punch landed.

Crowd is loving this as Lawler continues to dish out his revenge after all the shit he's took in the match. Bock takes some great bumps and Lawler is so great at a comeback. It takes three flying fist drops off the top rope for Lawler to get the pinfall and to finally finish Bock off.

:done

What a fucking match. Lawler took an absolute shit kicking here but kept hanging in there best he could. His selling was as always fantastic as he sold his eye and getting best up as bad as he did. Bock though was equally as great as the sadistic mofo who was intent on destroying and punishing Lawler throughout. He just wouldn't stop and even the ref had to hold him back. Even I wanted to go back in time and tell him to back the fuck off Lawler.

Lawler's comeback of course ruled and i liked what it took to finally pin Bock at the end. Great, great match and a special look at Bockwinkel being a vicious bastard.

HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Togi Makabe (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7)*

Shibata was obviously great, but Makabe REALLY surprised me. He was GREAT as well. Excellent performances by both guys. Excellent match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Zero-1 World Heavyweight Championship:* Masato Tanaka (c) vs. Yusaku Obata _(Zero-1 Happy New Year 2018)_
https://drive.google.com/file/d/12cD6C0vyWnZFcqqLnyQPedPtJRyw8nrN/view

Didn't do much for me. The brawling in the early minutes through Korakuen was fun but it evolves into a bunch of suplexes and fighting spirit and kickouts that totally washed over me.

-------------------------

*Pete Dunne vs. El Phantasmo* _(RPW Live at the Cockpit 24)_

First half of this was really good. Dunne felt like a gatekeeper and Phantasmo had to prove himself... but my god did this match turn to shit. :lol Kickouts at 1, no selling, botched pin after a tombstone, it sucked. Unfortunate.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Terry Gordy vs Hacksaw Duggan (Mid South 08/03/1986)*

Power. Hoss. Slugfest. No fucks given. Two former best friends.

All applies.

This starts out with a countdown until the bell rings and then Gordy goes straight for Duggan and starts unloading some heavy punches. Duggan quickly reverses one and sends Gordy over for a hip toss. He sets up for a spear but wisely, Gordy bails to the outside. They do the old running shoulder block to each other and neither of them are budging.

Gordy puts Duggan in a headlock, but Duggan bounces off the ropes and sends Gordy flying out the ring with a massive shoulder tackle. Back in the ring and they both run the ropes and it's Duggan who wins as he hits a crossbody on Gordy and gets a 2 count. He follows up with punches and a side headlock.

Make no mistake, Duggan wants the championship here. Gordy gets out the hold and unloads some right hands and delivers an elbow. Both back up and Duggan sends Gordy over his head and senses he can try and finish him. He runs at Gordy with a running spear but Gordy moves out the way and Duggan crashes into the turnbuckle.

Gordy promptly applies the Oriental Sleeper, but Duggan reaches around and rakes the eyes. Duggan misses a kneedrop Gordy goes straight for the kill and wraps the leg around the post and applies the figure-4. 

Back from a break and Gordy continues to work on Duggan's leg. Duggan does a one-legged sunset flip!! :done Excellent selling of the leg. He gets a 2 count nearfall.

Gordy scoop slams Duggan to the mat but misses a kneedrop attempt. Now it's payback time as Duggan drags Gordy's leg and slams it against the post. Duggan can almost taste the title now as he starts unloading punches to Gordy. 

Gordy manages though to nail a piledriver but Duggan powers out of a cover. He starts fighting back but is quickly met with a big boot to the face.

Gordy hits his Asiatic Spike into the Oriental Sleeper, but Duggan isn't dead yet. The TV time is running out as they are about to go off the air and Duggan starts rallying with his trademark three point stance and the crowd fire up even more as they sense Duggan could actually win the title here. Gordy though as his sleeper locked in as Duggan struggles to find a way out.

Duggan runs at Gordy and they both crash into each other and they're both now down on the mat. Duggan esp is just spent here with exhaustion. Gordy is up and goes to the top turnbuckle, but Duggan meets him and slams him over and down. Duggan though is fucked and can hardly stand so he can't immediately capitalise. He finds the energy to start punching but Gordy puts him back into a sleeper and Duggan is really fading now. Only a minute left of TV time now too.

Both back up and Duggan hits Gordy with a powerful clothesline and starts firing up. He nails Gordy with punch after punch and he's in full control.........

BUT WE'RE OUT OF TIME~~~~~!!!!!!

:hutz

Luckily, the next week they show the closing moments of the match.

Phew.

Buddy Roberts saving the match for Gordy thus triggering the DQ. DiBiase runs in, in a mask saves the day.

Yeah, kinda shitty finish after all of that. But it was an excellent big ass hoss battle with both of them giving no quarter and hitting each other with everything they have. Just two big tough bastards giving it all and beating each other up. Duggan was again great here as the fired up babyface going for the title. His comebacks were spot on and it's always so good to see Duggan in this setting as he's perfectly at home.

Really good match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 23)*

:sodone Fucking Ishii spitting & selling like a motherfucker when Shibata has him on a Sleeper. One of my all-time favorite matches.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Tiger Mask II vs Kenta Kobashi- AJPW Excite Series 1990 Day 10 (06/03/90)






Here we go, the first ever match between Kenta Kobashi and Mitsuharu Misawa (who is under the Tiger Mask II Gimmick). Let’s see what it’s like.

They circle each other to start if with and Kobashi takes Tiger Mask down with a arm drag, then a drop kick and another arm drag into an arm lock. Kobashi hits a running shoulder tackle but Tiger Mask reverse an armdrag and hits a monkey flip but Kobashi blocks the landing with his feet. Tiger Mask starts working on the neck of Kobashi with a headlock and hits a (botched) neckbreaker. Tiger Mask hits a snapmare and puts Kobashi in a chinlock. 

Tiger Mask counts wearing down Kobashi with a grounded headscissors until Kobashi gets to the ropes. Kobashi then hits a knee breaker and twists the the ankle. Kobashi then locks in the single leg boston crab then a bow and arrow. Tiger Mask gets out of it and attempts a suplex but Kobashi reserves and hits a spinning heel kick. Tiger Mask goes flying to the outside and Kobashi goes to the top rope and jumps on Tiger Mask!!!!! Back in the ring, Kobashi continues working on the left leg, locking in a texas cloverleaf. Rope Break.Tiger Mask gets to his feet and limps around but Koashi put him in the single leg boston crab, rope break.


Kobashi drags Tiger Mask in the middle of the ring and attempts a figure four but Tiger Mask blocks it by using his hand to block Kobashi’s leg. Eventually Kobashi gets it locks in and they get to the ropes. Drop Kick by Tiger Mask and a plancha by Tiger Mask!!!!! Kobashi reverse a suplex into the ring and hits a belly to back suplex. The crowd start to come alive. Kobashi hits a powerslam and hits a moonsault for a near two!!! They reveres german attempts but Kobashi gets a roll up for a near two. Tiger Mask reverse an O’connor roll and hits a bridging german suplex for a near two. 


The crowd chants for Kobashi. Kobashi reverses a double underhook with a northern light suplex. And hits a running tackle. Kobashi attempts a missile dropkick from the top but Tiger Mask hits a dropkick as well. Tiger Mask hits a Tiger Driver for the three!!!!

This is a good match with some good moments, especially the last 5 minutes of the match. The crowd was more behind Kobashi throughout the match. Tiger Mask’s selling of the leg was pretty good for half the match but by the end, Tiger Mask wasn’t selling the leg. They had nice use of rope breaks in the match, maybe too many in a short period of time though. It’s nothing like the classics they’ll soon have but it was a very good way to kick of the rivalry. ***½


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Cody vs Marty Scurll @ WCPW Loaded *

Fun match to watch, I’ve been getting back into wrestling this past week and wanted a change from the usual WWE stuff and decided to give this one a go. Not the type of match for people who love death defying spots but it’s kept at a nice pace in the ring with the commentary team doing a cracking job too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Vader vs Dustin Rhodes (WCW Clash of the Champions 29)*

Holy fuck, I remember this match being great, but :done Vader is the ultimate monster heel and Dustin as the ultimate fighting babyface who goes toe to toe with the Mastadon.

What time is it? :Vader time

Vader immediatly gets Dustin in the corner and gives him one hell of a stiff punch to the face to already set the tone. They lock up and again, they're back in the corner as Vader lands a kidney punch and another heavy club to the face and starts trash talking Dustin.

"This ain't no kids party" :Vader

Vader SPITS RIGHT IN DUSTIN'S FACE ~~~~!!!!

Dustin has that "Oh you just not did do that" look as he wipes the spit off his face. Dustin flies straight at Vader and takes him out with an awesome takedown and starts wailing at him with punch after punch.

Vader is flat on the mat and Dustin continues to swing left and rights and won't let up as the crowd go ape. He rope Vader's mask off and continues to pound on him with reckless abandon. Fuck this is already great. Vader doesn't quite know what hit him as Dustin swings him off the ropes. Vader tries clotheslining him, but misses twice and Dustin flies at him with a crossbody and gets a 2 count nearfall.

Dustin isn't letting up though as he clotheslines Vader over the top rope to the outside. Vader is shellshocked and trying to get his bearings as Dustin goes out and starts landing punches again.

Love Dustin's strategy here; Don't let Vader rest up, just keep on him and he does and he's so fired up, every punch looks great.

Dustin thinks fuck it and knocks Race down for good measure too. Vader staggers back in the ring. He just about manages to get back in as Dustin runs straight for him and goes back to landing offense with his punches. He knows he's got Vader where he wants him and won't stop.

He gets him in the corner and hits a fast flurry of punches as he gives Vader a heavy taste of his own medicine. Vader is in real trouble here as Dustin has been fucking relentless.

Dustin SUPLEXES VADER ~~~~~~!!!!!!!

Before he can go for a pin or a follow up, Vader wisely rolls to the outside to try and find out what planet he's still on. He must be thinking what have I got myself into, let alone Dustin. Back in the ring and just as Dustin runs at Vader, he's met with a huge Vader body check, which takes him straight down.

Ohhhhhh shit. Now the bear is coming back and is as mad as he's going to be.

Vader gets him in his favourite corner and you know the drill by now; Vader unloads stiff ass strikes to Dustin's head. Always love the direct camera angle when Vader is mercilessly pummeling someone. Rhodes is the one on serious trouble now. Vader sends him into the corner and tries to body splash him, but Dustin moves and rolls Vader up for a pinfall.....1, 2.....Vader kicks out.

Vader gives Dustin ONE HELL OF A FUCKING RIGHT HAND. Dustin did a spin in the air before landing on the mat. Fuck.

Vader sends him into the corner and runs to body splash him again, but Dustin CATCHES HIM AND DELIVERS A BODY SLAMS TO THE MAT!!!

Holy fuck was this an awesome spot. You certainly need to see it.

He's can't cover Vader yet though so he nails him with a dropkick and starts pounding on Vader with more punches. The ref tries to stop him but he slaps the ref away. He goes for his patented Bulldog, but Vader picks him up and dumps him over the top rope. Another awesome counter and bump.

Back in the ring and Vader can smell a kill here as he dumps Dustin hard down with a clubbing clothesline. Vader goes to the middle turnbuckle and signals for the Vader bomb. He hits it and covers but Dustin's foot is on the rope.

Vader is fucking great here as he shouts at the ref to "Count it" as he's punting poor Dustin in the head. Vader hits the Vader bomb again but again, Dustin kicks out. Dustin is just spent here and can barley stand as Vader is pummeling him in the corner.

Dustin gets the crowd behind him as he tries to get up. Vader picks him up and dumps him down. Another tremendous spot here as Vader attempts to jump off the top rope, but is met by Dustin, who flips him over. Great hope spot by Dustin.

He gets straight on Vader and starts a comeback by running at Vader with punches, but the big man won't go down. Vader is wobbling though so Dustin goes to top rope and hits Vader with a flying lariat and gets a close 2 count.

What a match.

Dustin hits Vader with a middle turnbuckle DDT, which geys another 2 count. Dustin now more than senses he can finish the monster off as he hits the BULLDOG!!!

He gets a one count but pulls away as Harley Race attempts to get in the ring. Vader runs at Dustin and ends up slobbering him and sending Race out at the same time.

Damn it, this was Dustin's chance. Vader picks him up and sends him flat on his face with the Glam Slam and gets the three count and the win. Hacksaw Duggan saves Dustin from the post-match beatdown by Race/Vader afterwards.

Well, what a fucking match and performances by both. Vader was the ultimate monster heel with his as usual crushing offense, trash talking and dealing punishment to Dustin. But he gave Rhodes a lot and Dustin was equally great as the fighting babyface who not only hangs in there but fully takes it Vader at every opportunity. He's just tremendous as the fired up babyface with his high energy and offense. The way he catches Vader here is excellent and he times his hope spots perfectly.

No real moments of downtime either and is fully sction packed, whilst telling a fantastic story. Perfect big bad bully monster vs energetic fired up babyface match.

Wonderful.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*William Regal vs Tommy Dreamer (WWEECW 08/11/2009*

Well here's a match that was sorta out of left field in my random viewing, but fuck it it's Regal, so.

This was a ton of fun inside 10 minutes. Regal's main gameplan is to go after the bandaged arm of Dreamer. He slams it off the post and sets to work on breaking and bending it every way possible. He even tries to bite the tape off Dreamers' arm. Dreamer looks to reverse this by arm dragging Regal a couple of times but when he runs at him in the corner, he's met with Regal's boot in his face.

Regal goes straight back to the arm of Dreamer and he just tears away at it knowing he's got plenty of ways up his sleeve to destroy it.

Dreamer actually sells the arm pretty damn well too. He does use his good right arm most of the time and I'm like :wow He also times his comeback spots well too. He went for a DDT, only for Regal to reverse it, but Tommy still manages to just out a spinebuster. Liked his use of offense here too and his overall timing.

Finish is good to as Dreamer is in control, finally getting the advantage, but Regal rolls to the outside onto the apron, grabs Dreamers' bad arm and slams it against the ropes, while Dreamer staggers back, Regal gets into the ring and hits the running knee right on the damaged arm.

Match was fun with great work from Regal and Dreamer pulling out a pretty good performance here too. Good way to spend 8 or so minutes.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*The 2005 Royal Rumble Match*

Better than I remembered and a ton of fun. Love how much star power there is throughout the entire match and how unpredictable the winner was. There always seemed to be something going on too. Plenty of entertainment. Also pretty amazing looking back at how the botched finish turned out SO frickin well. Those bastards were so lucky they landed at the same time. :lol Definitely a good time and a breezy 51 minutes. 

**** 3/4*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lawler & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Austin Idol & Tommy Rich (Memphis 03/23/1987) (Texas Death Match)*

Yeah baby, Jerry and Bam Bam as a team.

This starts out with Bigelow throwing some steel steps into the ring. Yeah he isn't messing about with cartwheels on this one. He's just running around the ring with furious anger wanting to seemingly kill Rich/Idol, who don't want any of it and refuse to enter the ring. Bogelow even throws the ref down as he's so pissrd and wants to get on with wrecking shit :lol

The bell finally rings and Lawler/Bam Bam go right ahead and begin to beat the crap out of Rich and Idol. Lawler and Idol are out in the arena furiously brawling with one another whilst Bam Bam/Rich are doing their own thing. Idol grabs a 2x4 and hits Jerry with it, but Bigelow comes running over and helps him out. Lawler/Rich continue to brawl as Lawler sends Rich's head into the ring post.

Meanwhile, Bam Bam is out chasing Idol, who doesn't want anything of him. Bigelow is just a big bad bear wanting to kill him. Idol hits Bigelow with the 2x4, but Bam Bam no sells it in a beat spot and just goes 'Nope, that shit ain't gonna work with me'. Idol runs back into the ring bit as soon as he turns around, he's met with one of Lawler's infamous right hands.

So Bigelow turns his attention to Rich in the corner. Man, he just wants to fight here and gives zero fucks. Lawler/Bigelow continue to kick ass until Idol low blows Lawler

'Dont rub em Son, count em'.

Idol/Rich then double team on Bigelow and Idol low blows Bigelow too. The heels are now in control as Lawler is down as he's being kicked to death by Idol. Rich tries to hit Bigelow, but Bam Bam is having none of it and growls at him, so he low blows him yet sgain. Meanwhile Lawler is being choked out by Idol on the outside by an extension cord.

Rich works on Bigelow's mid section with a series of big kicks, whilst Idol dumps Lawler on some steps on the outside. Yeah, the heels are in control and they're loving it. Idol rams Lawler's head straight into the ring bell then takes it into the ring hits Bigelow with it. Idol continues to attack Lawler and sends him over the guardrail whilst Bigelow is dead on the mat in the ring.

Bigelow manages to hit a dropkick on Rich, who sells it brilliantly. Idol is punching Lawler but Lawler now is not feeling anything.

STRAPS ARE DOWN ~~~~~!!!!!

Lawler starts getting his long awaited revenge and lands a series of heavy punches on Idol. All 4 men ate now finally in the ring and Bigelow/Jerry ate kicking the shit out of them both. Idol gets tied up in the ropes as Lawler jumps off the top turnbuckle and nails Rich with a right hand.

This is so fucking great; Idol is still tied up in the ropes and is forced to watch as Bigelow/Lawler drag Rich by both of his legs and they send him BALLS FIRST into the ringpost.

OOOOOOOUUUUUCCCCCHHHH!!!!!

Lawler pins him for the fall. Rich gets counted out and this one is over.

Post-match Bam Bam goes POSTAL again and drags Rich to the post again. He throws ring steps and then almost gets the ref too. Bigelow isn't satisfied until he fucking kills Rich.

Fuck, Lawler/Bigelow were a fucking awesome team. This match was a whole heap of fun and violence. Bigelow was like a wild, untamed animal throughout and had a sole mission of killing Idol/Rich. Great brawling and a proper finish too. Crowd as usual in the Mid South were super hot. I just love the crowds and one other thing too; Lance Russell. He's just so good on commentary and adds an extra element and enjoyment to these matches.

Another HIGHLY enjoyable match that is certainly recommend.

:jerry


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

* Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa- AJPW Champion Carnival 1991 Day 11 (05/04/91)*

Handshake the start off with. They start big with quick shoulder tackles dropkicks and headlock takeovers. Kobashi reverse a back body drop with a double arm DDT followed by a splash to the outside onto Misawa. Back in the ring, Kobashi locks in an armlock with Misawa reverses into one of his own and Koashi gets out of it then they stand off each other. Misawa gets Koashi in an arm hold on the ground and wrenches it and continually drops his knees on the shoulder. Fujiwara armbar by Misawa but Kobashi gets to the ropes. Misawa leathers Kobashi with uppercuts but Kobashi reverses a running clothesline with a scoop slam. 

Kobashi locks Misawa in a headlock, wearing him down to the mat. Misawa attempts to get out of it with a knee breaker but Kobashi keeps the headlock. Another kneebreaker but again, Kobashi keeps on the headlock and the crowd pops at that. Misawa gets out of it with elbows but Kobashi fires back with slaps and running bulldog but misses a knee drop and Misawa hits a sidewalk slam and a running shoulder tackle for a near two. Misawa hits Kobashi with jumping kicks and a gutwrench suplex. Spinning heel kick to Kobashi sending him outside but Misawa misses the plancha and Kobashi hits a dropkick to Misawa on the outside. 

Kobashi misses and enziguri and Misawa his a bridging german suplex. He sends to the top rope but Kobashi hits a superplex for a close two. A bodyslam and a moonsault from Kobashi!!!! But Misawa gets his leg on the ropes. Dragon suplex by Kobashi for a two. Misawa gets out of a double under hook and attempts to hit the tiger driver but Kobashi reverses into the backside for a two count. 

Kobashi catches the leg of Misawa when he attempts a spinning heel kick but gets caught with Misawa’s other leg. Misawa with the Tiger Driver!!! BUT KOBASHI KICKS OUT!! The crowd are stunned at this. Elbow strikes and a Tiger Driver 91 by Misawa, finally puts Kobashi away!!! This is a very good match with some great storytelling. Kobashi keeps trying to wear down Misawa, who he knows is better than him, then keeps trying to hit big moves to win but it's not enough. Misawa held on and eventually comes back with his elbow shots and the Tiger Driver but it wasn’t enough to beat Kobashi and he has to hit another Tiger Driver just to beat Kobashi. Very good match between the two. ****½ *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Randy Savage vs Ultimate Warrior (WrestleMania 7)*

:done

I fucking love this match. It's the most sports entertainment match ever. It's one big melodrama and it's still as special today as it was 26 damn years ago.

The tone is set by Warrior NOT running at 150mph down the isle. Even he knows how serious this shit is, but of course he's got all the energy he's always had. He even has his and savage's faces on his kneepads to further put over how important this match is.

What follows is some of the greatest entertainment, storytelling, drama, emotion and epicness you'll ever experience in a WWF ring.

Warrior holds his end of the bargain up but this is mostly the Randy Savage show. His selling, reactions, timing. When he spits at Warrior and one spot which I completely forgot about. The throat across the barricade spot that he used to injure Steamboat a few years prior. A wonderful callback and it's a great detail. Savage fought exactly like a man who's career was on the line and he was perfect in putting that fact over. His character work was so spot on here and he made use of any limitations Warrior had and bumped all over the place. He was tremendous in this.

This was of course one of Warrior's best performances too. Which yeah I know isn't exactly the same as saying it's one of Randy's, but he told the perfect story from his point of view. That bit where he caught Savage, stood him up and Arrograntly slapped him across the face was great. Or when Savage kicked out of the gorilla press and Warrior started looking up and asking the 'gods' for guidance.

Yeah it's a hokey wrestling spot but fuck it, I don't care, I loved it then and I loved it now. We all knew he was a crazy bloke who talked about space and gods and fuck knows what else. It just felt, normal. I never really minded the multiple elbow drops either and Warrior kicking out like he did. There'd probably be uproar if that happened at WM34 lol but I had no real issue with it.

I used to have a problem with the way Warrior pinned him with one foot, but I don't mind it as much now. The whole angle/match is one of the greatest moments in WWF history and it was the perfect blend of everything that emcapulstrs wrestling and why we all love it so much.

Of course, this is all before the real emotion with Randy/Liz reuniting and all that to really put the emotional icing on the cake.

Stunning.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Misawa & Kobashi vs. Kawada & Taue - December 3rd 1993*

Before I get to the match, let's talk about the entrance music and how amazing it is. Misawa's Spartan X and Kawada's theme (don't know the name, Holy War I think) just get me pumped for any match they are in. Anyway onto the match. I liked the camera work here since as soon as Kawada came out they focused on his leg (the injured leg), that is a great way to show the viewers that the leg means something important and foreshadows the match. It's an excellent use of the cameras. 


They quickly establish that Kobashi is the weaker of the two (Kobashi and Kawada) with Kawada confidently going for the early cover after a kick. Kawada just beats up Kobashi with nasty kicks and chops which leads to Kobashi having no choice but to go after the injured leg. The crowd seemed shocked at this and Kawada retaliates with viscous knees to the head. Thought it was a great way to showcase the dynamic between the two. Kawada treating Kobashi like a no body with nasty strikes and Kobashi having to resort to going after the leg. Misawa and Kobashi constantly went after the leg, with Kobashi putting Kawada in a texas cloverleaf for a long period of time. Kawada's selling is excellent. Early in the match, he hit Misawa with a kick and instantly went to his knee selling pain. Then he went for a bridging german suplex but sold his knee when he was pinning Misawa and collapsed. Again, he failed to hit a powerbomb on Misawa after his knee buckled in mid motion. 

Misawa and Kobashi's strategy in this match was great. They kept on beating on Kawada's led, limiting Kawada's movement. Not even letting him get anywhere near Taue in the match, using quick tags and submission hold wearing down Kawada. Every time Taue would come in, in came Misawa who spent most of the time on the outside, saving his energy to take out Taue. It was a ingenious strategy and it was excellently done. 

I feel like I mostly talked about Kawada and it's because he made this match. His selling of the leg, his storytelling with Kobashi in the early parts of the match, everything. This match was Kawada. Performances like this is what makes Kawada a GOAT. Kobashi was excellent as well, his urgency, his facial expressions were pretty good. The match felt like a handicap match with Taue unable to help due to the strategy of Misawa and Kobashi and that's what I loved most about it. 

*
****3/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a very good page of wrestling, lads. I love it 

*Mike Bailey vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (DDT D-Ou Grand Prix in Yokohama)*

Wonderful match. The mat work was superb & everything came with a great sense of urgency.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWF House Show - Boston Garden - 1/13/89 (29 years ago tonight)
*
_The Rockers vs. The Brainbusters
_


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I just saw Crash Holly vs Molly Holly on the 7/2/01 edition of Raw. Molly ended up winning the match


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar & John Cena vs. Kurt Angle & The Undertaker* (Smackdown ~ October 2nd 2003)

****3/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW G1 Climax 23 Day 4)

Wow. I had never seen this, but it really is MUST SEE. So stiff and entertaining at the same time. Wish there were a better copy to post. Highly recommended and now one of my favorites.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dick Murdoch vs Butch Reed (Mid-South 09/22/1985)*

Having not really seen much of either, this was a great match. Loved seeing Reed use his power here and even him cranking on a side headlock was entertaining to watch. Then we get some great arm work by Dick, who I also really enjoyed in the match, particularly his selling which I thought was fantastic. They get into a very heated match after a while with both of them beating the crap out of each other with nasty holds and punches throughout. Murdock does do a great PILEDRIVER and he hits Reed with one here. They trade some pretty heavy looking punches too and it's all out of control. They both lay into each other and Dick's knee gets fucked up, which he sells and continues to sell to the finish. Some wonderful looking punches in this too as you'd probably expect. There's a tremendous sense of struggle as they both use various ways to get in control and destroy the other.

The great thing about that Reed's extended side headlock is that it looks like he is going to break Murdoch's neck with how snug he's got it on. There's also a great spot where Reed springboards over Murdock and immeditaly punches him as he lands and Dick sells it so well and just topples to the outside.

Near the end Murdoch tries a bodyslam, but his knee is so fucked they both topple over the top rope and we end up with a double countout.

Reed shoves the ref as he is trying to give Murdoch the belt. He punches Murdoch and throws him into the belt, then he lays out the ref. They finally manage to break it up and Reed cuts a promo and we get another brawl!!! The brawl after the match is like a match in itself. 

This certainly sets up a rematch which I know they have a month after this that I'm really looking forward to watching now. This was a fucking tremendous match. It had a great, slow burning first portion where Reed had an extended headlock sequence until Murdoch started working on his arm, which looked excellent. He was twisting it, bending it, stretching it, stamping on it. It was very compelling to watch it unfold and a perfect example on how to work an arm.

They both sold well here too, particularly Murdoch and there's a fantastic bit in the match where they both just collapse because they're both fucked from exhaustion. I love how it starts with holds them it descends into a fight amd a wild brawl, with great work from both of them.

This match is vicious and a heated struggle throughout. Every punch, every submission, it's an intense as it gets.

Yeah, real good shit and I can't wait to see if the rematch is better.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus (WWE Extreme Rules 2012)*

Still one of the best matches of this stip and one of the best matches in the modern WWE era. So smartly wrestled and booked throughout. Bryan esp was tremendous and Sheamus played his part too to make the match just so fucking enjoyable.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian (WWE Monday Night RAW 02/10/2014)*

This is a tremendous tag team match. Christian has an excellent FIP segment and there's a great spot where he tries to get the tag but gets hits with the Cesaro swing. There's an amazing flapjack lift to european uppercut. Its easy to forget how excellent the Cesaro and Swagger team were and they do a super job here cutting the ring in half and making Christian's hot tag all the sweeter. The double stomp of Cesaro was brutal. Just a highly enjoyable, stiff tag team match. Hot crowd throughout too.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker *(Royal Rumble 1998)

****3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Shield & The Wyatt Family vs CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes, Goldust & The Usos (WWE Monday Night RAW 11/18/2013)

Fuck this was good. The first half plus is about The Shield in control and it's great. Lots of quick tags in and out and they each keep the faces down and work them over until Bryan gets the hot tag. The Shield just kept tagging each other in for the first several minutes, not allowing the Wyatt Family a sniff. They eventually do tag the Wyatts and they each set about dismantling the faces. Bryan gets the hot tag and the babyface get they chance to shine, with Punk tagging in and the usos coming in with their high flying offense. Great storytelling and the match was kept at a very quick pace. Just a classic heel in control until babyface get their chance tag match and it was very enjoyable indeed.

Bryan/Punk even hit the Hart Attack finisher here too :mark:

Man, this was fucking tremendous.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Shuji Ishikawa vs. Daisuke Sasaki _(DDT 1/11/18)_ **** 1/2*

Thought this was really entertaining with Sasaki using all the chairs and exposed turnbuckles to gain the advantage and do everything he could to win. I fucking hate kickouts at 1 when they're unnecessary, but an otherwise very fun match with a nice surprise finish. Probably a little too wonky to be taken more seriously though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rockers vs. Powers of Pain (MSG 1/15/90)*

:banderas I fucking loooooooove this match.

Should have been on a PPV somewhere. It's POP's best match and one of the Rockers' best. They bump wonderfully here, the POP are great on offense too, esp Warlord, who looks good throwing the smaller guys around and this formula suits them perfectly and the rockers make them look great. Jannetty in particular is a bumping machine, including this gem;










An excellent tag match that i can't recommend highly enough. Like the Twin Towers/Rockers WM 5 match formula, but better IMO. Really us one of WWF's diamond tag matches and a huge personal favorite. The classic big man/little man match that's very enjoyable. Fuck the Rockers were really great.

Now I'm in a mood for more Rockers tags.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Jerry Lawler vs Dory Funk Jr. (Memphis 03/30/1981)*

:jerry

:done This match is sandwiched between the two Lawler/Terry Funk classics, so it's Funk Jr's turn to try Jerry for size. With this and the two Terry matches, it's a fantastic trio involving the three of them.

Worth noting that Jimmy Hart is suspended above the ring in a harness for this one. I still expect some shenanigans from him at some point.

I say it ever time but I just fucking love these old school crowds. The heat is always off the charts for matches like this. Jimmy Hart is certainly a sight dangling back and forth in his harness :lol

Love how this starts out with Funk putting Lawler in a very stiff looking headlock. He just cranks the shit out of it and I love the struggle it takes to lift Lawler over to keep the pressure on. Same when Jerry reverses it into an armbar. Funk gets Jerry in the corner and powders him with heavy European uppercuts, before dumping him on the mat and into an armbar of his own. He buries Lawler's head in the mat as he stretches the shit out of his arm.

Laser manages to give Funk one of his patented right handers to briefly bring him to his knees, but Funk goes dirty and pulls on Lawler's hair and goes back to the armbar. He powders Jerry with some more European uppercuts before dumping him through the ropes onto the outside and slamming Lawler's head off a table a couple of times.

It's already heating up.

Funk gets a chair but the ref grabs it off him so Funk says fuck this and again slams Lawler's head off the same table. Lawler is staggering and doesn't know where he is as Funk grabs him by his hair and pulls him back into the ring. Lawler seems to have a chain his hand though now, but Funk geys him back in the corner and peppers him with some stiff uppercuts that nearly take Lawler's head off. Funk grabs the chain and stashes it in his trunks for later no doubt.

It's been pretty much all Funk here as he suplexes Lawler for a 2 count. Lawler starts a comeback in the best way he knows how; punch the shit out of your opponent. Funk staggers and falls down from one of these and bails to the outside. Lawler follows suit, grabs something and chases Funk all through the crowd. Slight clip in the video here as Lawler is now back in the ring, closely followed by Funk. Funk is stalking now as Lawler knows he's there for the taking. But Funk gets him in the corner again and starts pounding him in the mid section and stiffing him with more big uppercuts. Lawler starts fighting back with his own supply of punches and one sends Funk down.

Fuck, I know it's said enough times but good golly Lawler can throw a mean punch. :jerry

Funk again bails to the outside but Jerry is right there too and won't let him rest as he continues to lay punches into him and dumps him off the table. Funk gets back in the ring but is immediately met with a flurry of Lawler right hands. Funk backs off as the ref tries to get some calm here but Lawler is having none of it and continues to punch the shit out of Funk. Just as the ref is trying to pull Lawler off of Funk, Funk low blows Jerry.

:tenay

"Don't rub em sunshine, count em'.

Funk does the same fucking thing again as the ref is trying to separate them in the corner. He pins Lawler but can only get a 2 count. Funk misses with an elbow and with a wild swing at Jerry, who ducks and hits Funk with his own special punches.

STRAPS ARE DOWN ~~~!!!!! :jerry

Jerry takes some revenge as he kicks Funk in the mid section (BALLS). Lawler is really pasting him now but Funk sends him into the ref, who falls to the mat. Jimmy Hart takes this opportunity to throw down a chain to Funk, who nails Lawler right in the head with it. He drags the ref over and covers Lawler, hiding his one hand with the chain behind his back, but Jerry kicks out!!!!!

Funk starts choking Lawler with the chain and covers him again but again Lawler kicks out. Finally the ref notices the chain and pulls it from him. As he's doing that, Lawler geys one of his own and plants it straight off Funk's noggin. He picks him up and does it again and again. The ref tries to gran this chain off of Lawler, who grabs him and flings him accross the ring. Funk manages to roll Lawler up and pin him, but just as the ref counts to 2, he notices Funk's feet are on the ropes and throws him off Lawler. So Funk snaps and lays the ref out with a forearm.

The ref doesn't deserve all this shit he's got in this match :armfold :lol

Lawler and Funk start slogging it out with each other now as the ref calls for the bell. Funk/Lawler continue to brawl as it's announced that Funk has been DQ'd. Jimmy Hart gets down from his harness and runs at Lawler, who moves and Jimmy takes a big bump onto the turnbuckle. Lawler doesn't give a fuck as he punches both Jimmy and Funk out the ring.

This was fucking great. Loved the start with the headlocks/armlocks before it fully escalated into a wild ass brawl. Lawler is one of the best at taking a beating, firing up and giving his opponent a thorough shit kicking. His punches can never be overestimated just how fucking great they always are. Funk was great here too at his selling and keeping the heat on him and getting the crowd even hotter for Jerry's comeback. Awesome crowd heat throughout for this too.

Funk was excellent at using all his heel tactics at every turn and Lawler was equally great at giving Funk exactly what Funk is giving him. Instant revenge with the table spots and bringing his own chain into it. Jimmy Hart swinging above the ring was also a sight in this lol and added more levity and drama into it.

Yeah, this was tremendous.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chico Che v. Ovett 1/4/18
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaLQCHi2MAw&t=2s
Another hair match. Never heard of Ovett and IWRG cage matches make me upset before even seeing them, but this was two fat boys having slow, sloppy, drunken barfighting so fuck it I am in. As a result of the sloppiness, some of the offense just looked like plain shit, but other offense looked really violent. Ovett breaks the leg of a chair off and grinds it across Che's forehead and I would be 0% surprised to find out Chico didn't blade and was in fact lacerated by the metal. Ovett jumps from the turnbuckle and butt-slammed Che and even though Che is so fat that the even fatter Ovett bounced up a little in the air, you can tell how much that would've hurt Che to actually take. Ovett somehow does a moonsault that looked quicker executed than a Lita moonsault, and winds up with thumbtacks on his forehead for it. What is any of this. The idea of a hair match being decided by someone leaving a cage is wrong on every level, but I at least got the hard impression these two hate each other so it remains apuestas in that regard. Fuck if I know if I would call this good but it's ten minutes long and worth a watch if anything I said here interested you. And if anything I said here interested you, PM me and I'll give you some links to some non-wrestling content as well.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reika Saiki (c) vs Miyu Yamashita @ Tokyo Joshi Pro 18

Man, the first half of this match was so good. Miyu was dominating early, until they ended up outside and Reika ducked and caused her to kick the post. From there we got a really good stretch of Reika working over the injured leg, and for a while Miyu was selling it REALLY well. Her attempted comebacks for that duration were only with forearm smashes, and she event went the extra yard and collapsed on an irish whip to sell that running on it was hard. I was REALLY into this match, then every single bit of momentum was killed in the span of about 2 minutes. Miyu's comeback started with her throwing a kick with her bad leg that she didn't sell, which happens, I give everybody 1 free pass with shit like this. But after that they got into a kicking battle where Miyu exclusively used her bad leg and sold none of it, then got Reika into a submission where she used her legs that she didn't sell, and Reika didn't attempt to use to get out.

It's really disappointing to me that shit like this happens as often as it does, and I struggle to understand why selling limbs is such a struggle to some people. If the entire foundation of the story is leg work, just don't use your fucking leg. So much wasted potential :mj2

Live feed of my heart breaking.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Imposible v. Dr. Cerebro 1/4/18
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0IZ875xn-c&t=6s
Cerebro is Cerebro and Imposible had all those good matches with Relampago early last year so without reading the "cage match with a ladder for the title," I could've gotten very excited about this. Most of this managed to quite good, thankfully. At least before the ladder came into play and I found out you have to grab the belt AND escape the cage. Because of the dickhead stip and messed up finish I still don't know who even fuckin won. Cerebro wasn't really *captivating* on offense but his strikes and holds all look good, and he had a well done, if not unique, "take your time" approach. He also did this terrifying butterfly piledriver thing that with a worse camera angle I might've assumed ended Imposible's career. Imposible bleeding definitely added to the sense of being in deep shit, and the dude is a good seller and good on offense. His attempt to work up were pretty out of nowhere which made them feel unearned, I will say. Instead of outsmarting Cerebro or finding an out, he just tried to punch up on the guy who had the advantage for minutes at a time. They really shouldn't have looked like equals they way they did a couple times, especially with Imposible just walking around like an idiot and asking the crowd for PUMPINGNESS. Overall a pretty good match, I think. I dunno what that echoey fever dream they tried to pass off as commentary was, though. Sounded like I had been taken captive in a test lab, put in a box, and the scientists outside were talking about what they would do to me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tajiri v. Kotaro Suzuki 1/2/18
Tajiri is frustrating right now because instead of wrestling like a weasley bastard scumbag old man, he wrestles like a semi-respectable human being. That is not the Tajiri we love. We want the Tajiri that kicks a table into Super Cray's face and makes fun of him for being in pain. He could walk around in his older age pretending to be a helpful guru and then turn around and fuck people over. He still wrestles well so the talent is there, but it's his personality that always set him apart and made him one of the best wrestlers in the world in the late 90s and early 2000s. I know you're still in there. This match itself was neither here nor there. Tajiri's selling of being attacked in the gut was pretty great, though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Tajiri v. Kotaro Suzuki 1/2/18


Please watch Doering vs. Zeus from this same show and tell me that you love it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Shuji Ishikawa vs. Soma Takao _(DDT Grand Prix 1/13)_ **** 1/2*

I have no idea who Takao is but the fight he put up here really impressed me and pulled me into this one more than I was expecting. There's another god damn kickout at 1 (wtf is up with that?) but to an extent it actually played into the story here so... whatever.  Another good match from big boy Shuji. Man I hope he wins this whoel thing.

*Lightning Match:* Hechicero vs. Guerrero Maya Jr. _(CMLL 1/15/18)_ **** 1/4*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4632&v=ZkENj941cWM

Super fun 8 and a half minute match with a couple great dives. Crowd wasn't all that into it though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Terry Gordy (WCCW 02/04/1983)*

This is pretty much a heel vs heel match but Flair does end up playing the default face here with the crowd on his side for this one. I thought this was a smartly worked match that only goes for about 12 minutes, so it's a short Flair one.

I thought this was a very good match. Starts out with Flair bring the aggressor as he chops Gordy, but Gordy quickly takes over and starts throwing Flair around with his power. When Flair regains control, it's via a low blow and Gordy does the old Flair flip into the turnbuckle. Flair goes for the bombs with suplexes and pulls out a Boston crab here too, not sure I've seen him do that many times.

Crowd are fully behind Flair with "Go Ric Go" chants. Flair hits Gordy with a back suplex, but Gordy reverses one into a sleeper hold and then a hard right hand sends Flair flying over the top rope. Gordy snaps Flair's head off the rope and sends him down with another hard punch. He uses his power with a delayed vertical suplex but misses with an elbow and hurts his back. Flair tries the figure-4, but inside cradle by Gordy and now backslide by Gordy gets him a 2 count. They start slugging the shit out of each other with chops and punches. Momentum back with Gordy but is hit with a lifting knee drop and Flair puts him in tne figure four to a huge pop from the crowd. Gordy escapes and goes back to punching Flair but Flair won't give up and is trying to give as good as he's getting.

There's a great visual of Flair leaping onto Gordy with a sleeper. Gordy goes to the eyes and in the criss cross across the ropes, Gordy goes crashing into the ropes and onto the mat. Flair pins him for the three count.

Thought this was a very good match that told a good story. Gordy clearly had the power advantage but Flair disn't back down and kept taking it right back to him. It was great seeing the offense Flair pulled out here too like the Boston crab and not being intimidated by Gordy. His suplexes look great and even as the defacto babyface he gave Gordy a lot.

Gordy took some great bumps here too and tried his use his power to overwhelm Flair to wear him down with his big punches. Good match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kenoh vs. Kaito Kiyomiya (NOAH 01/05/18)*

Same ol' boring ass NOAH main event style match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Empty Arena Match*

Tim Storm vs Jocephus - _NWA: 1/14/18_

Corgan's efforts are a work in progress, but I enjoyed this for both shenanigans & the fact it felt like they used an empty arena match for the right mind of their grudge. Rather than deciding Kurt Angle & Sting should brawl for 6 minutes one time on Impact. Interestingly enough this actually happened IN the Impact Zone. Guess Corgan being honest about working w/Impact once Dixie/Jarrett were out rings true. So it was cool seeing the familar arena w/the different personalities brawling. JB didn't do a half bad job on commentary either. He'll never be "good", but he sounded like he cared more for this, than he does weekly (b/c I am actually still watching), so good for this, but bad observation to make regarding Impact's play by play guy. 

The brawl itself was in a solid mode of basic. Both guys are big, one is really old - Storm is 53 - although that doesn't mean he can't "go", he's just old, looks like every tough grandpa archetype, & feels like this is what a brawl outside of a little league game would entail. He roughs Jocephus up for 11 minutes straight before the heel gets any offense in. I actually liked that given the story of how Storm was injured by Jocephus, yet he still went to Cage of Death, only to be demolished by Not-Magnus in 3 minutes to lose the championship. So Storm is uber pissed. He's gouging eyes, throwing punches, forcing Jocephus down the bleachers, chucking him into row of chairs. All that stuff. Plus he's non-stop trash talking him, which is where this got a little funny. He's apparently a schoolteacher too. And he shouts "I'M A SCHOOLTEACHER" as he's throwing chairs into the ring. Claims Jocephus can even talk ill about his mother, but the moment he stalks his kids, that's when shit gets real. The angry banter of a 53 year old active worker, guys. Jocephus is all fat and long haired, and has a bit of an evil spiritual guy who'll gouge eyes & club a lot when he's on the offense. I think I dig him. These unflashy type of indie guys that are out there do strike me as refreshing, if b/c they offer up something different. He's of that ilk. Brawl goes on for a bit more, could have used some color to drive it forward. Not like that's against any rules for 'em, so was a little bummed nobody bled. Guess they made up for it w/Storm taking a hell of a bump for the finish. Dude falls from the top rope onto a set up ladder within the guardrail, only to fly off that, and land head first onto a different ladder on the floor. I exclaimed "holy shit" b/c good grief, was it gnarly. Intended or not, Storm sunk like a stone & ricocheted his giant head off the floor + object. It's not Funk vs Lawler, but heck, I enjoyed myself. 15 minutes of yelling & bumping by big old guys.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jack Brisco vs Anitonio Inoki 5/10/1979


As you can expect, excellent mat based work mix with with nasty strikes from Inoki. Really good match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tully Blanchard vs Dusty Rhodes (NWA GAB 1985) (Cage Match)*

This match is for the TV title and Baby Doll (well only for 30 days). It's apparently unsanctioned too but there's still a ref and the title still changes hands. Long match and Tully is great but it's not a great match or anything. Dusty is just too robotic and it's too much back and forth due to his lack of selling. But Blanchard bumps and bleeds well and the crowd is super hot, esp for Dusty's win.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole (c) vs Candice LeRae - PWG Title - PWG Mystery Vortex II


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hulk Hogan vs King Harley Race (WWF MSG 06/14/87, Texas Death Match)*

Thought this was fucking tremendous. Never heard of it before until I saw it elsewhere. Hogan destroys Race here and looks great doing it. Race also bumps like crazy and it's such an enjoyable match. Hogan hits Race over the head with a chair and Race's head goes right through the seat :lol So Hogan punches Race, still with the remainder of the chair around his neck and biting his head in the process. Race ends up low blowing Hogan and starts to take over and Hogan actually sells well in the match.

Harley is great on offense with hitting Hogan with a piledriver and some headbutts amd a lovely gutwrench suplex. Hogan manages to fling Harley over the top rope and Race does a great 360 bump over it too here. This is just one gnarly brawl as Race hits Hogan with a chair. He misses a headbutt on the outside and I loved his bump off of Hogan's big boot in the ring. Hogan just nails him with a flurry of punches before Race gives Hogan a piledriver on the outside on the concrete.

Heenan gives him the Championship Belt in which he holds it high before using it as a weapon, by rammimg it into Hogan's mid section. Race comes off the top rope looking with a flying headbutt but lands instead head first on the title belt. Hogan runs around Race before smashing Harley in the face and the covers while holding the belt for the win. He nails Heenan with it too.

This was awesome. Race was great at his bumping and offense and Hogan brought it himself here too. A really great brawl.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Trevor Lee vs. Roy Wilkins (CWF Mid-Atlantic Worldwide 01/17)*

Awesome match. Nobody puts a big match over better w/ pre-match body language than Trevor mothafuckin' Lee.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*X Division Championship:* Ishimori (c) vs. Dezmond Xavier _(Impact 1/18/18)_ **** 1/2*

No major reason for them to get as much time as they did, but man I really enjoyed this. Haven't seen a ton of Xavier but I thought he did really well to not come off as just a guy who does flippy shit. Very aggressive work and he had all of Ishimori's big moves scouted before he tried to get _too_ flippy in the final minutes. The dive he did over the ropes and the guardrail though was fuckin AWESOME, I've gotta say. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Stan Hansen (AJPW Grand Champion Carnival I, 04/14/1983)*

:funk

:done

Holy fuck, was this pro wrestling or the remnants of a fucking horror movie. Terry Funk gives what has to be his greatest ever performance here. Love the start of this where it's Funk trying to weave and dodge Hansen and trying to hit him with the odd sly jab. Hansen does a great "Come on and hit me if you think you're hard enough" expression at Funk here and when Hansen lands a slap at Terry, he's like "Oh you didn't just do that motherfucker".

Then the match descends into a fucking massacre of epic proportions. Stan Hansen sets out to slaughter and eventually murder Terry. He kicks him I have no idea how many times in the head and already Funk's selling is off the damn charts level of greatness. Before long Funk is fully busted open and his blood is not only gushing down his face but is also smothered all over Hansen's stomach. Funk puts in one of the greatest babyface performances committed to screen here and the crowd go wild for every attempted comeback he does. He tries his best to survive this fucking monster called Stan Hansen by targeting his leg and trying to bring him down. But Stan just keeps slapping him away and punting him in the head.

Then comes one of the ultimate :jones in wrestling as Hansen unwrap the turnbuckle, wraps it around Funk's throat and literally drags him all the way back into the ring. You genuinely fear for poor Terry here as he's covered in blood and is being murdered on TV. Hansen hangs Funk over the ropes and it looks like a scene from the Devils Rejects or something. It's one hell of a sight.

Hansen even ends up throwing the ref out the ring here and carries on with the onslaught on Funk. A bloke in a shirt and trousers hits the ring and it's Dory Funk, who ends up shoving and punching Hansen right out the ring. The bell was called before this to finally signify the end of this massacre.

Holy fuck. Post-match and Terry is stumbling around half dead covered in blood, not knowing where the fuck he is or if he's even alive at this point. Words can't describe the visuals here and throughout the match and just how Funk sells, if that word even applies here, this whole battle.

Hansen is a motherfucking animal, with no regard for human life or any sacrifices and Funk is the poor bastard that has to be in the same ring with him on this day.

One of the greatest pro wrestling spectacles ever.

:funk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa- AJPW Champion Carnival 1993 Day 15 (12/04/93) *

I could only find a version where it joins in progress unfortunately.

Misawa hits Kobashi with a high cross body and tries to lock in an armlock but Kobashi get to the ropes. Misawa attempts a Tiger Driver but Kobashi gets out it but Misawa locks in a modified version of the stretch plum using his legs to hold back Kobashi’s arms.The crowd chants for Kobashi. Misawa heads to the top but Kobashi nails Misawa with both arms mid air and hits a running clothesline for a two count. 

Kobashi then hits three consecutive leg drops to the back of Misawa’s head for a close two. Koashi tires to lock in a sleeper hold but miswada keeps reversing it. Kobashi gets sent into the corner and Misawa follows up but Kobashi catches him with a sleeper hold. Kobashi hits a highcross body and hits a powerbomb for a two. A powerslam and a moonsault from Kobashi gets a close two count and the crowd react strongly to this. He goes for another moonsault but Misawa holds the leg. Kobashi then goes to the top rope and attempts a flying shoulder block but elbow from Misawa and a Tiger Driver from Misawa. He goes for the pin and only gets two!! He goes for it a again but Kobashi blocks and hits a scoop slam.

Kobashi hits three belly to back duplex for another two. The crowd go crazy and the camera shacks. Misawa fires back with a few spinning heel kicks and a splash from the top rope. Misawa hits a tiger driver but again, Kobashi kicks out. Kobashi tires to fight back with chops but he keeps dropping to the floor due to exhaustion. Misawa fires back his rapid elbows to the skull and goes for a Tiger Driver but Kobashi gets out of it and Misawa quick hits a dragon suplex for the three count!!!!!

Since it joined in progress, I can’t say if it was so much better at full length or worse but the final 10 minutes that got showed was really good. Misawa trying to wear down Kobashi but Kobashi has a little come back, almost beating Misawa with the moonsault but getting caught by the crafty Misawa when he tried to hit too many moves of the top rope like the shoulder tackle. This match kept with the tone that Kobashi was getting harder and harder for Misawa to beat but that also came with multiple false finishes. When used too often, I dislike them and the match was bordering the the line for me. ****½ * It was a great match despite being cut to 11 minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watched the full match last night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Super Smash Brothers vs Young Bucks vs Future Shock (PWG Threemendous 3 07/21/2012, Ladder Match)

:done fucking loooooooooove this match


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Tsuyoshi Kohsaka II - RINGS (27/7/1998) *


Past few week, been dablling in worked shoot matches. AMBITION, UWF, Medea etc and this match was awesome. Loved it. Hard to review the match but I totally recommend this. If I never watched MMA, I would think this is real. Hell, I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> *Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Tsuyoshi Kohsaka II - RINGS (27/7/1998) *
> 
> 
> Past few week, been dablling in worked shoot matches. AMBITION, UFW, Medea etc and this match was awesome. Loved it. Hard to review the match but I totally recommend this. If I never watched MMA, I would think this is real. Hell, I'm on the fence about it.


That match along with Kiyoshi Tamura vs Yoshihisa Yammamoto (RINGS 09/21/98) are on my list to watch soon. The only Rings stuff I've really watched is most of Volk Han's matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tamura/Yamamoto from 6/24/99 is must watch too. Might be even better than the both of those.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

​
*Io Shirai vs. Nikki Storm (Cross) Gold May 5/17/15*

This match is really good. Very interesting seeing Nikki Cross doing her old stuff, especially coming against the best female wrestler today, Io Shirai. The story of the match basically involved Nikki Storm working on Io's neck for the enrtire match using dragon screw neckwhips, submissions, neck breakers and anything that would injure her neck. Io sells the neck failry well throughout the match. Io was pretty good in the match, she add some spice to the match, her selling was consistent and everything she did was really smooth. The only downside to the match was Io just hitting a german and her moonsault for the win. Great match aisde from the anticlimactic ending. *****1/4*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Koko Ware (Memphis 11/18/1985)*

I think I have seen this match before but wasn't sure and upon watching it today, I bloody loved it. It is for the NWA title and Flair does a great job in showing that just maybe Koko has a chance of winning here. There's a good story in the match too with Flair thinking he can bully and intimidate Koko, but Koko is having none of it. They show this early when Flair starts to push Koko but he gives as good as he gets. Have to say too; Ware's punches look great in this match and Flair does a great job putting them over. Esp when he does his Flair flop after a flurry and Koko tries to cease his chance with a pin.

The match has a fine heel/babyface dynamic too and Flair is at his heel best here in pulling out every tactic and stroke he can to get the advantage when he senses this Koko guy isn't going to simply roll over for him. Koko himself brings a very good babyface shine here too with his punches and offense in general and the tremendous Lance Russell puts this over so well on commentary in staying that Koko isn't just some local bloke. Flair was great with his varied offense here too with his chops, working on the arm and generally wearing Koko down.

The finishing stretch with the Figure Four/reversals by Koko and with that lead to Koko hitting Flair with some big dropkicks was tremendous and Koko did such a good comeback that you were rooting for him to try and pull the miracle off. We get some fuckery before Flair eventually pins him but I guess it was to protect Koko in defeat.

Great Flair vs underdog match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy vs Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada - AJPW Real World Tag League 12/16/1988*










A classic. Fucking love this match. A great, stiff ass match with a fine story of Kawada being the young, scrappy upstart, hanging in there and taking it to the big brutes and was fearless in doing so. Tenryu gets murdered in the second half of the match by Hansen/Gordy and the whole thing is one big struggle. Tenryu/Kawada work wonderfully as a team in trying to save each other at each turn when Hansen 
/Gordy are kicking the shit out of one of them.

Great, great match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Ronnie Garvin (NWA 12/28/1985)

Thought this was excellent, esp for a TV studio match. Got plenty of time and was stiff as hell with the chops by both. Think it's also the only Flair/Garvin match I've seen so far too.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mustache Mountain (c) vs Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr @ RPW High Stakes 2018 

This match was fun at times and never felt offensively bad, but it seemed to stay in second gear which is really unfortunate given those involved. Most of what looked like they were supposed to be the "big" sequences felt really flat for me, clearly they couldn't make Bate and Seven look like chumps but I would have preferred MiSu/ZSJ being more dominant through most of the match. MiSu never felt like the killer he comes across as in NJPW due to the match structure, and Zack felt a bit unmotivated. Seven was the one doing a lot for me here, had some really hard hitting offense in the center portion of the match and some fun sequences throughout.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Rockers vs. Brainbusters - MSG House Show - 1/23/89 (29 years ago tonight)*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Akira Maeda & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Keiji Muto & Shiro Koshinaka - NJPW Spring Flare Up 1987 Day 18*


What a match this is. Every time I see Akira Maeda, I love him more and more. Classic after classic. Shame he has a rep of being an unprofessional dick. The crowd was super hot after this match. The tag psychology was well down. Maeda integrated his UWF title so well into the match. Seeing Keji Muto before his US excursion is an experience. He was excellent in the match as well. I can't really do the match justice. Just watch it. *****3/4 *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair/Barry Windham vs The Midnight Express (NWA Clash Of The Champions 4)*

Windham. Flair. Eaton. Lane. Cornette.

:done

Tremendous tag match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa- AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 Day 6 (26/03/95) *


Here we are two years later after their last one on one match. They start off the match staring at each other in the middle of the ring. They lock up and Kobashi gets Misawa onto the ropes and give him a clean break. They repeat the spot but Kobashi chops Misawa this time and knocks Misawa down with a running tackle and pins him for a two count and Misawa goes to the outside. He heads inside where Kobashi grabs Misawa’s arm and wrenches the arm. Misawa heads to the ropes in hopes for a clean break which he does but Kobashi then grabs Misawa and they go back to the ropes where Kobashi fires off with rapid chops on the neck.

Kobashi hits a running shoulder tackle and starts attacking Misawa’s neck. Grounding him with headlocks and kicks to the upper body area. Kobashi hits a knife edge chop in the corner and hits a delayed vertical suplex for a close two count. Kobashi chops away at Misawa in the corner but Misawa hits a monkey flip and hits Kobashi with a few elbows and locks in a modified seated double chickenwing on Kobashi. Kobashi tires to fight out of it and gets to his feet and reverses the ld. Misawa hits a dropkick and perform a rolling senton over the top rope. 

Misawa hits a flying clothesline inside the ring and Kobashi fire back with a back kick into Misawa’s body. Kobashi then attempts a power bomb but Misawa reverse with a back body drop. They exchange chop and forearm battles until Misawa hits Kobashi with an enziguri. Kobashi fires back with a rolling forearm knocking Misawa down. The crowd starts chanting for Misawa. 

Rapid chops by Kobashi into the corner but rapid elbows and a rolling elbow from Misawa knocks Kobashi to the floor. The crowd chants for Kobashi now. Kobashi hits a kick and a lariat to Misawa followed up by a stiff lariat for a close two count. Kobashi hits a belly to back suplex for a two and Kobashi tries for another but Misawa gets out of it, but Kobashi then hits a bridging german suplex for a two count. Kobashi goes for lariat but Misaw reverse it and attempts a tiger driver which is also revered. Misawa then locks in a sleeper hold, trapping the arm of Kobasi. Misawa then hits elbows while in the hold. Misawa goes for a pin which Kobashi kicks out at two. Misawa locks in the sleeper again but Kobashi gets to the ropes. Misaw goes for a tiger driver but Kobashi gets out of hit and hits a over head german suplex!!!

Powerbomb by Kobashi for a near two count. A bodyslam and a leg drop followed by a moonsault by Kobashi gets a very close two count. He goes for another one but Misawa grabs the leg and Kobashi kicks him away. Kobashi counties his attack with a chop and a suplex . Misawa gets out of vertical suplex and hits an elbow. They both go to the floor in exhaustion. They have a chop/elbow battle and Misawa hits a dragon suplex for a two count. Misawa hits a frog splash but again a two count. Misawa hits a tiger driver for a two count!!!! Misawa looks shocked. Misawa then hits a discus elbow and then he hits a bridging german suplex!!! One, two and three. The crowd goes crazy. 

This match was much better than the previous matches. It follows a similar story to the other 3 matches but what I am noticing is that Kobashi is getting more and more offence with every match. Kobashi once again was in firm control and looked close to finally beating Misawa but he again failed to get that second moonsault. It’s a great continuation of their previous matches. ******


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Daisuke Sekimoto/Hideki Suzuki v. Shuji Ishikawa/Kohei Sato 1/2/18

Another good BJW tag, no surprise. There was one strike in this that wasn't sold very well and I remember that specific one because I think everything else in the match was good. Every other blow had clubbing force behind it with audible MEAT ON MEAT smacking. This is my first time seeing Ishikawa, his titanic body looks like he fell into a grinding mill back-first but he just lay there cross-armed until the machine broke down. The scars on his back are insane. One thing I liked about this was how everyone in the match kind of wrestled a very similar brutish style but there was a pretty clear distinction between each of them so they didn't just feel like four clones. Wasn't fond of the chop/forearm stuff because duh I never am, but this was different so fuck you I'mma talk specifically about it. Sekimoto was essentially playing sort of a FIP, so after all of Ishikawa's hard work in getting him to that level, it's dumb as hell that Sato would go "y'know what? I'm gonna give Sekimoto some breathing room and let him light up my chest a bit!" 


Corey if you're reading this I'mma watch Zeus/Doering but it's on another PC. I won't forgot though. :goku


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles @ WWE Smackdown 1/23 ***3/4*

Really fun and competitive match, loved that AJ lost the match because his continued need to get out of the ring and give up the upper hand just to get some shots at the injured Big Kev on the outside :lol

*Kenou (c) vs. Kaito Kiyomiya @ NOAH Navigation For The Future **1/4*

First time seeing either of these guys because I don't watch or generally like NOAH, but after seeing a bunch of nerds get mad at @NastyYaffa for giving it * on cagematch i figured it might be fun. Very much came out of this liking Kenou, his offense was really interesting and impact and I enjoyed all the parts where he was in control. My issue came in the form of Kiyomiya, he just did nothing for me. I also like the idea of the knockout finish, but the way they executed it just kind of fell flat for me. But this match did spark an interest for me with Kenou, so I'm giong to be keeping an eye out for him and hope that I can enjoy him through typical NOAHness.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hechicero v. Guerero Maya Jr. 1/15/18

Some of this was strange like where Hechicero put a hold on only to let go and take Maya to the corner for some reason, but overall a fun 8 minutes with plenty packed into it. Some of Hechicero's punches were right up my alley but the highlight was one of Maya's dves where he somersaulted and almost sent multiple spectators to the ground. Hechicero's dive later was like an awesome flying headbutt.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*CMLL World Welterweight Title:* Mephisto (c) vs. Titan _(CMLL 1/23/18)_ **** 3/4*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=EDpiSiCfpdY

Probably the best version of a modern day CMLL match you'll see that doesn't involve the TOP guys or isn't happening at the Anniversary or Grand Prix shows. First two falls are inconsequential per usual but they go all out in the 3rd fall with some big moves and _great_ nearfalls if you go in unspoiled or you're familiar with what moves would normally finish someone in CMLL.  Cubsfan called this one "epic".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 (1/27/18)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship*

I won't spoil it in case you haven't seen it, but I absolutely loved it. So intense, so damn good. :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

*New Beginning in Sapporo Night 1 - Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship:*

Well, what can be said? If you want expert levels of selling, and a match that truthfully puts both men over, then watch this match. I'm a sucker for technical matches, and this didn't disappoint, despite what you might think about Minoru Suzuki & his 'style'. If anything, this is Suzuki's second potential MOTY in the space of 3 & a half weeks, and at the age of 49, nearing 50 (in June), it's amazing to see him achieving what he is doing since having returned to NJPW a year ago.

The early minutes of the match are focused towards more of a technical approach from both men. Suzuki catches Tanahashi in an armbar over the top rope, and the fight soon spills to the outside. The turning point comes when Minoru takes a folding chair and delivers two chair shots. The first to the gut, and the second to the back (which looked nasty). Red Shoes refuses to call for a DQ based on the stakes of the contest & let's it go - the match continues (I wish WWE would employ this tactic more often. It's a great way to add drama to a match). Suzuki begins to work over the left leg & knee of Tanahashi, which quite frankly takes some beating in this match.

However, Tanahashi begins the babyface comeback & hits a High-Fly Flow from the top, only to land awkwardly. The replay shows his knee connecting with the canvas, and it looks legit. He attempts it again, but Suzuki gets the knees up and locks in a nasty-looking heel hook. Tanahashi refuses to tap, reaches the ropes, but is then sentenced to a figure-four with Suzuki twisting the legs & legitimately making it look like he could pull an average man's legs off. Somehow, Hiroshi gets the rope break once more, but Suzuki drags him back into the center & once again locks in the heel hook. Tanahashi refuses to tap, but Red Shoes calls for the bell. Minoru Suzuki wins the IWGP Intercontinental Championship via stoppage.

Now, reflectively speaking, I wish we saw more of this in wrestling. When a body part is worked, we often see a wrestler switch to a different tactic half-way through a match in an attempt to get the win. We very rarely see somebody work a body part & viciously target it, and in an attempt to win, refuse to give up working over it. It most definitely plays to Suzuki's character, but his stubbornness & refusal to stop working over the leg made him look like a million bucks. It seems like the most legitimate approach to take. Also, Tanahashi's refusal to tap protected him, and now, hopefully provides him with the opportunity to take some long-deserved time off. Overall, a fantastic match. No flips or Ospreay displays here. Simply put, two men, beating the hell out of each other & incorporating any means in an attempt to win. Brilliant.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Barbaro Cavernario v. Volador Jr., Fantastica Mania Day 7 1/21/18

What I like so much about Cavernario is that even when I don't think the match is particularly good, he does things worth watching. He's just so fun. Kind of a strange match, they moved from bit to bit and it flowed sort of awkwardly. E.g. Volador hit a big dive on Cavernario and when they got back in the ring Volador just tries a springboard on Cavernario who's already standing, and then they go back to rope running and handstand springs. Seems like the dive had no impact on anything. I didn't think this needed over 20 minutes, either. Ah well!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Wrestlemania 13 Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Bret Hart*

If you haven't watched the match with Austin's commentary, please do. Austin does an excellent job at highlighting the psychology behind the match, what he called on the fly, the thought behind the match. He puts over Bret's selling, as well as his own. It's a great listen. The match itself is fantastic. Austin's selling of the leg was superfluous and selling is one of the aspects that Austin really doesn't get a lot of credit for and that's a shame. He is probably one of the best sellers ever. Every time he landed, he old his head, his arm, anything that was worked on, he sold excellently. Bret was great as well, he made everything click. His attack on the leg, his body language, his facial expressions, his bumps. It's a perfect match. 


Watch it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*The Undisputed Era vs. The Authors of Pain (WWE NXT Takeover: Philadelphia)*

A very traditional David vs. Goliath tag battle. Loved it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Stan Hansen & Jesse Ventura vs. Jerry Lawler & Austin Idol (9/25/83) :jerry










Well this is a such a unique line up I had to check it out. It's certainly fun to see Hansen/Lawler duke it out. Match is nothing special but I'm not sure how many times those two went up against each other tbh, could have been one of the only times. Standard Memphis tag with them all wailing on one another and ends with a big brawl into the crowd. Nothing great or anything but hey it's still Stan/Jerry in there so it's worth looking at.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Stan Hansen vs Jerry Blackwell AWA June 1986*

It was very different from what I normally watch and I liked it. It was old school brawling. From the start they just lay into each other from the bell. Hansen got busted open pretty early which was a great sight, him just swinging and beating on Blackwell was an interesting sight. I love that a boot can be used as a weapon. Jerry Blackwell dominated Hansen for the majority of the match it seemed and I haven't seen anything from him or know what his position on the card was at this time, so I assume he was getting a push. Very unusual hearing Hansen speak. I heard him so "youth" many times but that's it. I thought it was decent promo, he called out Nick Bockwinkle and justified his cheating by saying the other guy never got DQ'd which I got a kick out of. From this, I'm definitely interested in seeing more AWA/U.S based Stan Hansen from this. ***1/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> *Stan Hansen vs Jerry Blackwell AWA June 1986*
> 
> It was very different from what I normally watch and I liked it. It was old school brawling. From the start they just lay into each other from the bell. Hansen got busted open pretty early which was a great sight, him just swinging and beating on Blackwell was an interesting sight. I love that a boot can be used as a weapon. Jerry Blackwell dominated Hansen for the majority of the match it seemed and I haven't seen anything from him or know what his position on the card was at this time, so I assume he was getting a push. Very unusual hearing Hansen speak. I heard him so "youth" many times but that's it. I thought it was decent promo, he called out Nick Bockwinkle and justified his cheating by saying the other guy never got DQ'd which I got a kick out of. From this, I'm definitely interested in seeing more AWA/U.S based Stan Hansen from this. ***1/4


Definetly watch Stan's stuff with Hennig. I reviewed one of their matches in my thread I think 

His stuff with Slaughter is p.good too from AWA.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali - _WWE: 205 Live #61 1/23/18_

Ugh. Awful.

Cedric needed a better opponent, especially if trying the babyface vs babyface route where they attempt to get mean mid-way through. Ali is p. dismal, unless he has the right guy working on top (something this match lacked, b/c gotta stress guys who smile during their entrances have to be MIRROR IMAGES at all times) as evidence by the match(es) vs Neville & Gulak last year. Ali's stock offense isn't any good, but w/the right timing it can "pop" when need be. Here it was thrown out willy-nilly w/tired, predictable sequences and the fans eventually conformed to chant their usual dense chants to say it's supposedly ok. All it takes is a flashy move or two, never fails. I didn't get Cedric & Goldust teaming up again for this? Boourns.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Randy Savage *(Wrestlemania VIII)*

The annual watch...****1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Batista vs. The Undertaker *(Wrestlemania XXIII)*

**** - ****1/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*IWGP Intercontinental Championship: *Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki _(NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 Night 1) _**** 1/2

*It's very difficult to penalize a match's rating and my thoughts on it when one wrestler does everything right and completely picks apart his opponent en route to victory because by design that's pretty much what they are supposed to do, but that's kinda what I have to do here. Tanahashi looked completely exhausted, tired, and outmatched within minutes but he fought as long as he could and refused to quit. Suzuki was just a fucking animal here. I LOVED him basically refusing to let Tana work the leg and dropkicking the shit out of him. The segment where he fell to the ground just goading him into thinking he was laid out for the High Fly Flow before throwing his knees up at the last second was GREAT.

The only problem was that the match just flat out wasn't all that exciting and there was never a moment where Tanahashi looked like he was gonna win at all. It told a great story and I'm willing to bet this leads to Tanahashi coming back somewhere down the line this year and winning the title back, but I can't call it one of the best matches this year because it simply wasn't for me. One thing I will say though is that if you look deeper into this, it does a lot for Jay White too since he's the last one to have 'softened' Tana up before MiSu picked up the scraps and fucking chewed them up and spit them out. :lol Very happy to see that Suzuki won with no outside interference though. Helps the whole story come together as well.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Corey said:


> *IWGP Intercontinental Championship: *Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki _(NJPW New Beginning in Sapporo 2018 Night 1) _**** 1/2
> 
> *It's very difficult to penalize a match's rating and my thoughts on it when one wrestler does everything right and completely picks apart his opponent en route to victory because by design that's pretty much what they are supposed to do, but that's kinda what I have to do here. Tanahashi looked completely exhausted, tired, and outmatched within minutes but he fought as long as he could and refused to quit. Suzuki was just a fucking animal here. I LOVED him basically refusing to let Tana work the leg and dropkicking the shit out of him. The segment where he fell to the ground just goading him into thinking he was laid out for the High Fly Flow before throwing his knees up at the last second was GREAT.
> 
> The only problem was that the match just flat out wasn't all that exciting and there was never a moment where Tanahashi looked like he was gonna win at all. It told a great story and I'm willing to bet this leads to Tanahashi coming back somewhere down the line this year and winning the title back, but I can't call it one of the best matches this year because it simply wasn't for me. One thing I will say though is that if you look deeper into this, it does a lot for Jay White too since he's the last one to have 'softened' Tana up before MiSu picked up the scraps and fucking chewed them up and spit them out. :lol Very happy to see that Suzuki won with no outside interference though. Helps the whole story come together as well.


I ended up going ***3/4 on it myself, still very much enjoyed it but portions of it felt flat to me (did somebody say stale NJPW match template?). Never felt like it hit high enough notes to warrant a nomination from me, let alone be anywhere in that ****1/2+ threshold that I see it in. But that's NJPW for ya :lol


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

some Evolve 98 before I finish what I need to see from it.

Chris Dickinson v. Parrow (Evolve 98)
Ringkampf/Catch Point brawl after the opening tag leads to this impromptu and pretty freaky spectacle brawl (even though Parrow is not a part of either group I don't get it). Dickinson is just nuts using all the foreign objects. Among the many chairs he uses, one of them leads to him putting one of the bars over Parrow's neck and then standing on the chair's seat. He brings in a broom and swings it across Parrow's arms so the handle goes flying off. He also sweep some dirt on him. Parrow gets some offense in but you can probably count the amount of moves he does get in on one hand before fans start throwing chairs in the ring. The powerbomb through the chair(...s maybe) was sloppy in a complimentary way. Watch this if you want to see a fun, hidden ECW brawl.

Austin Theory v. Fred Yehi
I turned this off partway through because I didn't care about any of it. Yehi has never not looked good to me and that includes this but whatever.


Was considering watching Riddle's match and Keith Lee's match. I didn't!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zack Sabre Jr./Minoru Suzuki v. Tyler Bate/Trent Seven, RPW High Stakes 2018

I think some dude in the crowd yelled "let's go haircut" at Suzuki and got booed for it. :lmao Bate/Sabre work at the beginning was bog standard and disappointing for how much I've grown to like those two. Otherwise this was fun. Suzuki showing up Seven on how to throw a chop is one of the few types of "fighting spirit" chop battles that I'll take without complaint. Seven's chops having a huge impact on Sabre was a great counter to it, to boot. Bate's FIP with Suzuki And Sabre grinding him with all sort of holds made for a good meat of the match, and I dug Bate fighting back with a chop and Suzuki laughing it off. His actual fighting upward versus Sabre was underwhelming, Sabre was toying with him and Bate just kind of gingerly got up. I wonder if I actually would like a match between the two of them based on this.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cedric Alexander v. Mustafa Ali 1/23/18

Some of this unsurprisingly looked really good, but honestly I didn't really like this whatsoever.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*DDT D-Ou Grand Prix 2018 Final: *Shuji Ishikawa vs. HARASHIMA - **** 3/4

*Really good back-and-forth match with some brutal fucking head shots. Loved how aggressive HARASHIMA was through the whole thing because that brought out the best of Shuji in return. That god damn pesky kickout at 1 reared its ugly head again like it always does in DDT though. :lol Wished the crowd a little more lively before the finishing stretch. They seemed to be sitting on their hands through most of it.

This is now the EIGHTH match from Shuji that I've given *** 1/4+ too this year. That man is on a roll!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP Junior Tag Team Championship*

The Young Bucks(c) vs Roppongi 3K - _NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo Night 2 1/28/18_

T'was _really_ damn top notch good. Like I'd expect anything different from both teams. Matt Jackson selling like death should come to spare him, but death won't come so he simply has to live w/the pain for 15+ minutes, is incredible & the kind of thing where if it didn't factor into the finish so ideally, you'd believe he was actually 100% working w/a demolished back. Wonderful. Trilogy will be confirmed now. All things considered from this & the Wrestle Kingdom affair, should be a hell of a conclusion when it happens.

Love that YOH's slingshot superkick counter finally got thwarted. That tidbit of battle progression & scouting, which rules.



Yeah1993 said:


> Cedric Alexander v. Mustafa Ali 1/23/18
> 
> Some of this unsurprisingly looked really good, but honestly I didn't really like this whatsoever.


Yay.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

LAX v. oVe 1/18/18

I committed to watch this (to myself) without even asking who was in this because how could a TNA match filled with barbed wire not be good, right? Well I did not expect to get Sami Callihan and Homicide holding forks across the ring from each other. I don't remember the last time I actually saw Konnan instead of just hearing he has a podcast, so I was surprised to see how close he looks to Uncle Phil. He delivered what I think was a low blow but it was so bad I couldn't tell. I chalked it up to him being old but SILLY ME I forgot he has always been a 0/10. The match uh.....could have been worse!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You need to see the moment where Konnan tried to hit Callihan w/a kendo stick, missed, and threw the object into the crowd where it hit a fan in the face.

TNA not editing it out either. Sign of the company these days. But they're high on Callihan, so that's good, amirite? :walphtf


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

My last was just a few hours ago. Mixed Match Challenge.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ovett/Los Traumas v. Dr. Cerebro/Cebero *****/Eterno 1/15/18

Mostly submission holds and some of it didn't flow very well but this was a good trios match. Ovett being obese as fuck and putting on a surfboard was awesome, and Dr. Cerebro sold that by constantly not being able to stand up which made it even more awesome.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> You need to see the moment where Konnan tried to hit Callihan w/a kendo stick, missed, and threw the object into the crowd where it hit a fan in the face.
> 
> TNA not editing it out either. Sign of the company these days. But they're high on Callihan, so that's good, amirite? :walphtf


Please link that to me. :lmao

I didn't even know Callihan was in TNA until seeing that barbed wire match. 2012 me would be ashamed of how little I follow that dude's career nowadays.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Please link that to me. :lmao
> 
> I didn't even know Callihan was in TNA until seeing that barbed wire match. 2012 me would be ashamed of how little I follow that dude's career nowadays.







@ 6:47.

Callihan has only been around since early November; debuted at Bound For Glory. So, while you may not know everything he's doing these days, hasn't been around long. He debuted for New Japan that month too. Some of the better stuff I saw of his last year. Was all tag matches, but he was in a really fun tag team.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> @ 6:47.
> 
> Callihan has only been around since early November; debuted at Bound For Glory. So, while you may not know everything he's doing these days, hasn't been around long. He debuted for New Japan that month too. Some of the better stuff I saw of his last year. Was all tag matches, but he was in a really fun tag team.


Didn't Callihan recently bust open and break bones on Eddie Edwards face as well? I remember he swung a baseball bat at Edwards, it ricocheted off a chair and smash Edwards in the face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Classic Konnan. 


Pete Dunne v. El Phantasmo 1/6/18
I don't give a shit about Phantasmo but he has all the tools to have a good match with Dunne. Those tools being (a) the ability to be a punching bag, and (b) fingers to pull apart. This match was a little spotty at times but Dunne getting the time to be Dunne is just enough for me at this point. He's exceptional on offense, and even though he often takes a lot of the match, he also manages to highlight every opponent really well.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Barbarian vs Big Boss Man (WWF Royal Rumble 1991)*

Dug out my tagged classics version just to hear hard times too :mark:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jun Akiyama/Takao Omori v. Shuji Ishikawa/Suwama 1/3/18

Fine quality BEEF. None of that fast food shit that only tastes good sandwiched between buns, slathered in condiments and put under what you might roughly call vegetables.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

July 2nd – Meiko Satomura vs. Io Shirai in Sendai Girls

The match was good. I don't think I've ever watched this match before today and that's a shame because I really enjoyed it. Recommend 

Here is the link:
http://dai.ly/k30lmX8xdUHze0jQvHf


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP United States Championship*

Kenny Omega(c) vs Jay White - _NJPW: The New Beginning in Sapporo Night One 1/28/18_

Jay White is kind of the new Adam Cole or Roman Reigns in certain circles of the internet, where he's hilariously written off for reasons beyond my comprehension. First half of the match was some strong, competition based offense v. offense, which felt really "big match Puro" style (not exactly King's Road, per say, but you know, a lesser form of that ilk) and liked that a whole bunch. Despite White being fresh back on the New Japan scene, something about both guys matching up w/each other had me sensing they'd mesh well as equals on that type of output. Then once Kenny unleashed his V-Triggers, the vet took over. The way he can obliterate opponents w/his two signature moves - V-Trigger knee & snap Dragon Suplexes - is always effective in building a core segment while he's working on top. White took it all here. V-Trigger off the apron in particular, whew. White shrugging off most of the damage he could by smirking while on his knees was a pinnacle point. Loved that, and while he was getting destroyed for the first time w/the Switchblade persona, that little bit showed why he's been on top of most of his matches since being back. Really reads through. Great moment. Loved how brisk it all was, even w/the anticipated near 30 minute run time, as usual w/any Omega singles match since last year. Felt big, w/o pushing epic. Strong long bout here. Huge upset win, like the surprise of the massive victory to lock down White en route to defending the championship for the time being, all the while the emotional post-match stuff w/Golden Lovers adding another wrinkle on what to look forward as the year unfolds. White is a natural, Kenny is Kenny. Lovely, hard-hitting stuff this was. Over in a flash.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Good solid lucha. Worth a watch if you're bored. From January 1st. ****

*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Roderick Strong vs. Tyler Bate from NXT 1/31/18

Bite me, I liked it way more than Almas/Gargano. Roddy continues to be the best at under 10 minute matches. :draper2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Dusty Rhodes (NWA Great American Bash 1986) (Cage Match)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tatanka & The Smoking Gunns vs Bam Bam Bigelow & The Headshrinkers (WWF Summerslam 1993)*

Thought this was pretty decent.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Jay White vs. Kenny Omega from Road to Invasion Attack 3/27/16.
https://njpwworld.com/p/s_series_00382_1_04

The match that made me a mark for Jay White. A breakthrough performance for the then-Blue Eyed Lion and a precursor to their New Beginning in Sapporo match 2 years later.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*OZ Academy Plum Hanasaku 2017- Hikaru Shida vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto
*
When you go into a match, not knowing the history behind it or the story, it's upto the performers to tell you using incredible in-ring storytelling and this match did just that. Both these two told a tremendous story throughout the match. With Shida targeting the neck of Hiroyo, with various hard strikes, neckbreakers and elbows. It was brutal to watch at times but the action was so good, you can't help but keep your eyes on it. The comeback from Hiroyo was very well done. So much drama in the match. Wonderful. I have only one criticisms from the match, I didn't like that Shida just no sold a powerbomb to get a roll up. It's makes no sense to me when the move is hit, just to do a pinning move. Why not just counter the move into a pin? That's really the only criticism I have of this match. ****1/4.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Steve Austin v. The Rock (Raw 11/16/98)

Talked about this is the Official Match/Show/etc thread in General WWE already but it's so fun that I'm spreading it to the six people that check up on this thread



> All right then! This exists and I never watched it. And it's a balls dead fucking awesome fun 8 minute WWF title match. The crowd is crazy rabid for Austin and they lose their fucking minds even a few seconds after they *think* he's gotten the pinfall. They were probably too busy marking out to realise the Corporation had pulled the ref out of the ring. I've given Austin shit for punches before but I came out of this thinking they looked pretty damn nice. I really like the way he throws his opponent's head into turnbuckles, there's always a sense of him actually using the power behind his shoulders to deliver it. I think the Attitude Era's brawling gets a bad rep sometimes but I fucking love when it's sloppy and uncoordinated like this because it comes off more like a bar fight than people organising a show. The clotheslines over the barricade were awesome because they had that delay, where the guy taking it is just uncomfortably hanging over the top for a couple seconds. Austin gets his head bounced on the Spanish announce table and springs up and slovenly rolls over to the announcers themselves before the Rock chokes him out with a cord. This match is just a fiery good time. Fun, wild, energetic, not lacking in outside presence/interference, every move feeling big, Austin going Austin and living up to his whoop ass image, the Rock bumping like the Rock does, clotheslines over barricades, Vince having to act like he hates Austin when his eyes are actually turning gold and green. It has "that air" of the Attitude Era and I can't think of a better match to end this 1998-themed post on. If you think for even a second that you want this, then I think I can safely say you absolutely want this.


Everything good about the Attitude Era in 8 minutes.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tyler Bate v. TJ Perkins, 205 1/30/18

Good match. Bate did some dumb stuff with his injured leg and actually paid for it instead of things going his way because of it. TJP's atop-the-turnbuckle half Boston crab was a bit forced but a cool spot. Bate's selling of the leg was very good and the double BOOT spot where he almost tumbled over was awesome. Dunno why he got back and threw a BOOT back at Perkins though. Kind a put a damper on it. Looking very forward to seeing Bate/Strong soon.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Keiji Mutoh vs. Ric Flair from the G1 Climax 5 8/13/95
https://njpwworld.com/p/s_series_00137_1_1

One of the most jarring matches I've ever seen in that it was an absolute bloodbath but Flair wasn't the one bleeding and one of the most slept on matches of both men's careers. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*HOH Twitch Television Title Tournament - 1st Round: *Austin Aries vs. Matt Riddle _(House of Hardcore 37) _**** 1/2
*https://www.twitch.tv/videos/222784003

This match had all the the makings of being a back-and-forth barnburner MOTYC but for some really stupid reason there was a 10 minute limit on it. Wtf, TEN minutes for a match of this caliber? Weird. Then they go to a 5 minute overtime... and draw again. Ugh. There's still a lot of _really_ good action to enjoy here with the crowd being super into it, but the booking was really weird and hampered it for me.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*5-Star Wrestling Championship: *John Morrison (c) vs. Rob Van Dam _(5-Star Wrestling on Freesports 2/1/18) _****
*https://www.twitch.tv/videos/224655999

Only watched this out of curiosity and it was perfectly acceptable. Van Dam still looks great and does all the usual shit at 47. 5-Star Wrestling will apparently be doing these free streams on live shows every Thursday night so that'll be interesting.

Rey Mysterio vs. Zack Gibson is on this show too and it was pretty fun. I'm dying to see Mysterio work more this year because he's in phenomenal shape right now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Diesel vs British Bulldog (WWF In Your House 4)*

:mj2 yeah it's still baaaaaaaad. The sharpshooter spot in particular :bosque


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

WALTER vs. Timothy Thatcher from PROGRESS Chapter 62

GO. WATCH. THIS. MATCH. NOOOOOOOOOOW.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWE Tag Team Championship: *Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam (c) vs. Eddie Guerrero & Booker T _(Smackdown 12/30/2004) _**** 1/2

*A damned fun time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Texas Death Match*: Vader vs. Cactus Jack _(WCW Halloween Havoc 1993) _*****

*Weak ass finish but an otherwise AWESOME brawl before that. Surprised by how much offense Cactus is able to get in though. You'd think Vader would be one of the one dominating most of the match that but that wasn't the case. Those table "bumps" were terrible. :lol


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Barry Windham vs. Lex Luger* (Chi-Town Rumble 1989)*

***3/4


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WALTER (c) vs Timothy Thatcher @ PROGRESS Chapter 62 *****

Just as good on the second viewing as it was on the first, good lord. Feelin like


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brock Lesnar vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Smackdown 12/11/2003)

:brock

Yeah, this is a big reason why Lesnar is great and why he just gets this pro wrestling shit.

Rey Rey of course is half the size of Lesnar but in this match alone, it's not important for the way Lesnar approaches this match and how great it turns out to be. Brock is all cocky at the start, mocking Rey's diminutive size. He starts ragdolling him around, even picking Rey up by his legs and flinging him across the ring. Then Mysterio starts to use his speed and literally leads Lesnar a merry chase around the ring to try and tire the big man out.

He geys some quick offense in by targeting the leg and Lesnar is already selling and bumping great. Rey hits a couple of hurricanrana's to send Brock into the barricade and the ring post. Rey's comeback here is fantastic and Lesnar is equally great in selling it. It says something about the story of the match when Lesnar has to resort to punting Rey in the balls to get an advantage.

Rey gets one of his own later on and Brock does staggered selling as well as anyone can. There's a couple of great nearfalls here too as Rey hits the 619. Lesnar eventually catches Rey and delivers a big powerbomb and puts him in a nasty looking Brock Lock, which always looks brutal and something I'd wish we'd seen more of.

This is a tremendous big man/little man match and Lesnar gives Rey a lot, without losing his aura in the process. So enjoyable.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Ric Flair* (Wrestlemania X8)*

***3/4

I've always felt this match is quite underrated.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*All Asia Tag Team Titles (Vacant): *Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Ryouji Sai & Naoya Nomura _(AJPW Yokohama Twilight Blues 2018) _**** 3/4
*https://rutube.ru/video/fc23c412abab615e814c33676499da9e/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

Grumpy old men!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair/Tully Blanchard vs Dusty Rhodes/Nikita Koloff (11/08/1986)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Terry Gordy vs Killer Khan (WCCW 11/22/1984 Texas Death Match)

:done Epic, violent bloodbath. Khan esp was a psycho but Gordy, even though he's the obvious babyface, is big and mean enough to give as good as he gets.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Low Ki vs Xavier (ICW 06/30/2001) (Ladder Match)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Impact X-Division Championship*

Taiji Ishimori(c) vs Dezmond Xavier - _Impact Wrestling: 1/18/18_

:lmao

Even worse than their first match. Too bad this wasn't actually taped in 2018, or else I'd have something to call the worst match on the year and feel p. confident it was gonna be tough to beat. Oh well. Another 2017 match to pad how much of an abortion Xavier is thinking he's a wrestler. (Ishimori was autopilot awful in this too, fwiw) Those attempts at strikes and transitions, being gassed & lost only 2 minutes in. Jesus wept.



Yeah1993 said:


> Tyler Bate v. TJ Perkins, 205 1/30/18
> 
> Good match. Bate did some dumb stuff with his injured leg and actually paid for it instead of things going his way because of it. TJP's atop-the-turnbuckle half Boston crab was a bit forced but a cool spot. Bate's selling of the leg was very good and the double BOOT spot where he almost tumbled over was awesome. Dunno why he got back and threw a BOOT back at Perkins though. Kind a put a damper on it. Looking very forward to seeing Bate/Strong soon.


I liked Bate's selling, but this hit me as one of those matches that goes (14) minutes and I couldn't tell you a single aspect about it that stuck out, other than Bate sold his leg & the finish. There was a dive iirc. But there's always a dive. Was disappointed. Not quite Metalik vs Alexander being shit disappointed. Still, thought it was nothing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Adam Cole v. Will Ospreay, Progress Chapter 40: Intercepted Angel - ******










Absolute wrestling perfect if I've ever seen it and quite possibly the best match in either man's career. My goodness this was the absolute best mesh of styles I've seen in a long time. If you've never seen it, please go watch. I've watched it a thousand times now and it keeps getting better.​


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Darby Allin v. Brody King, Evolve 99 1/14/18
Allin puts himself in the 10-minute time limit opener after the previous night of losing to Sabre. He says even his best wasn't good enough so he should be back at the bottom. And damn if he didn't show it, even in the worst bits of this he really came off like he had something to prove. I didn't think King looked good at all, really. Allin slapped him in the face to start the match and asked for a couple in return and there was a CLEAR divide between Allin's stiff, noise-'sploding hit and King's feathery silent nothing. The best thing King did was drive Allin into some outside places which most wrestlers would think of. Even the best spots were made by Allin's bumping. Allin takes I don't know how many dives in this short amount of time, too. Not a match I think represents the best stuff I've seen in 2018, but a great bout to watch if you want to know what Darby Allin is about right now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship Tournament - First Round*

Kalisto vs Lince Dorado - _WWE: 205 Live #63_

Watchable surface area lucha, but one too many WWE tropes rear their head in this. (can we not force stuff like two guys looking at the WM sign instead of capitalizing on offense to enforce "why" they're wrestling? Nixing out the stalling would be nice, too.)

Good grief at letting Kalisto use the Rising Sun move in WWE, but it resulting into the latest "Lince is dead" moment was troublesome. Yikes.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

:fuckyeah


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Matt Riddle v. Jaka, Evolve 99 1/14/18
I need to go catch up on Riddle's 2016. I am just so joyed watching the guy. I refuse to say anything else.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> (can we not force stuff like two guys looking at the WM sign instead of capitalizing on offense to enforce "why" they're wrestling?


I was on the fence about watching this but I'm 100% sold now. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I was on the fence about watching this but I'm 100% sold now. :lmao


I'm feeling like this Cruiserweight tournament is designed to rule on paper, and utterly bum me out when I watch it. Probably revenge for me quitting w/the rest of WWE's product.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship Tournament - First Round*

Roderick Strong vs Hideo Itami - _WWE: 205 Live #63_

Ughhhhhh, Itami. Never selling a thing, per usual. Getting those wartime flashbacks to when he worked 20 minute World Championship matches to ignore all the effort by the opponent (in this case, Roddy putting in all the work) so he can STRIKE BACK HARDER strong style, blah blah geek shit, then it keeps going and going until an out of the blue finish secures the duke. So basically this is a typical, who cares Pro Wrestling NOAH level match. Leave it to Itami to have his back worked over and the first thing he does as a comeback is a Falcon Arrow. Like vs Shane Haste and w/a 15 minute assault on the back, he's able to hit a back body drop counter, climb the top rope, hit a missile dropkick perfectly w/o a grimace to get the momentum swinging in his favor. Always instantly makes the bulk of the match worthless. I should watch the Strong vs KENTA ROH match from 2006 atm. I recall liking it a LOT. Does that even hold up anymore? Unsure. The Strong vs Itami match on NXT last year was really bad, too. Not looking good.

Guess the only novelty this match holds is that Strong finally got to defeat him. Historian points.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tyler Bate v. Roderick Strong, NXT 1/31/18
Damn I thought Strong looked excellent here. Almost all of his offense looked devastating from the simple strikes to the hellacious backbreakers. The focus on the back as a result of the backbreakers seemed almost accidental but in a really cool way. Like they were just THAT heavy that not even Strong realized how much damage he was doing. Bate had some awesome counters and pin combos. You could take issue with him doing a standing moonsault right after selling his back but I'm willing to push myself to buy it as him thinking he has to risk it all now or end up with Strong on his back even more. He sold the back directly after, maybe even admitting it was a mistake, to boot. Great time, only really *just* falls short of me adding it to my YES/whatever 2018 list. I might be swayed to do it on a rewatch down the line.


@Hayley cool timing. :wtf2 I was hoping Itami wouldn't be in no-sell KENTA mode but bah. Fighting-from-underneath KENTA would complement Strong's offense really well. I'll still watch it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rush v. Satoshi Kojima, Fantastica Mania 1/22/18
Very very solid rudo performance by Rush when he wasn't appealing to popularity. His stuff looked good too. Kojima's comebacks came off kind of weak to me because he either did something odd to begin the comeback, or followed up a good first move by acting like he hadn't just been beaten up and choked for four minutes. They filled the 10-ish minutes they got really well and it resulted in a pretty good match overall.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Arisa Nakajima vs. Misaki Ohata in SEAdLINNNG January 14th*

Really wasn't felling Arisa Nakajima vs Misaki Ohata at first but on the second watch, it was much better. Good match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*No DQ Handicap Match - Rock's Career on the line*

The Rock vs X-Pac, Road Dogg, & Billy Gunn - _WWF: RAW is WAR 1/3/00_

Rock against the world. Really solid, fun WWF main event stuff. Rife w/Rock getting taken to task by the heels for minutes on end, as you can feel the air being sucked out of the arena. Rock can't maintain a substantial break, JR is pissed, it's all that good kind of investment. X-Pac takes a crazy groin bump w/the ringpost in this. Even in the middle of a handicap match, dude is willing to bump hard. He's the man. Then Foley runs in despite being fired, lays out all the heels after Rock was getting jipped following a People's Elbow. By this moment things got HOT. Rock hits a Rock Bottom and survives to keep his job. Even on a night Trips used all his power to get the WWF Championship back, RAW ends w/him furious that Rock eeks his way out, Foley has the last laugh, and fans are going apeshit. JR ends the broadcast by shouting "TRIPLE H IS PISSED" w/so much intensity. My goodness. A good time.



Yeah1993 said:


> @Hayley cool timing. :wtf2 I was hoping Itami wouldn't be in no-sell KENTA mode but bah. Fighting-from-underneath KENTA would complement Strong's offense really well. I'll still watch it.


If only fighting from underneath KENTA showed up more. Strong beating the piss out of him could be on a same wavelength to Tenryu doing it, so I agree that it can make that type of match. Most of the time they're usually working dead even - even when it doesn't make sense like it didn't here - b/c Itami is supposed to be getting beat up, then comes back like nothing happened, etc. Not a slog at 17 minutes, but very irritating.

Weird thing is, Itami had my favorite match from NXT last year vs Aleister Black and he was actually on top for portions, being a total dickhead matching strikes. So, yeah. Leaves me all colon psyduck.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Arn Anderson (WCW Fall Brawl 1995)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

John Cena (c) vs CM Punk - WWE Title - WWE Money In The Bank 2011


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Matt Sydal (Evan Bourne) vs Pac (Neville) ROH


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Everyone and I mean everyone needs to watch this !!! *(*****)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dalton Castle & The Boys vs The Kingdom (Matt Taven, Vinny Marseglia, & TK O'Ryan) - _ROH: 12/16/17_ (Aired 1/14/18)

Castle is a blast & beloved per usual, Kingdom gets actual heat, the Boys continue to be total crash test dummies, & the finish teases Marseglia lunging for an axe as a way to escape a submission hold. I liked it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Arm Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes (WCW Saturday Night 01/04/1992)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs. Steve Austin *(Wrestlemania XIV)*

***3/4

Only like the second or third time I've ever watched this match haha


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WWF Title Match: Bob Backlund © vs Tatsumi Fujinami

I've been watching some old NJPW TV shows before they get taken off RH archive and I rewatched Bob Backlunds title defence against Tatsumi Fujinami on the 01/01/82 Show. I loved it much more then I did the first time round. Most likely due to me watching more and more old school puro since then, being use to the style and pace. The ending is still a problem for me but I recommend the entire match and even the show which has Tiger Mask vs Dynamite Kid on it. Thought it's arguably their worst match against each other. 

***3/4


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Goldberg v. Diamond Dallas Page, Halloween Havoc 10/24/98

As good as ever. Goldberg had never been matched like this and Page had an answer to every problem Goldberg tries to put in front of him. Page even pushed against Goldberg's back flip hand-spring whatever it is that should have been a mind-blowing dodge to the first move that should have sent Page aback. The match is much slower than your usual Goldberg kill-'em affair and I think that can come as a direct result of Goldberg knowing Page might have him beat if he rushes in like he always does. The corner spear being avoided so Goldberg goes flying into the ring post is a perfect example of that; he went in at the wrong time and paid for it. Page has him read unlike any other opponent he's ever had. Goldberg having his arm tank near the end so his own spear damages himself, and so he fails at initially getting the jackhammer, is just a fantastic cherry on top of the rest of the delicious cake. Some of the match is a little sloppy because Goldberg dips a little out of his element here and there, but I have almost nothing but praise for every second of this. No matter how much people think the term is over-used, I think "big fight feel" absolutely belongs. Forever great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lex Luger/Tully Blanchard vs. Bob Armstrong/Brad Armstrong (NWA Crockett Cup 04/11/1987)

This was very good. The Armstrong's controlled a lot of the match but it's always great to watch Tully sell and bump. Plus Luger's involvement is fine in this for the hot tag.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Kane *(Wrestlemania XIV)*

***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lex Liger & Tully Blanchard vs Rock 'n' Express (NWA Superbouts 1987)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

New humongous hard drive and very free time meant I downloaded a shitload of wrestling from XWT, including two AJ Styles packs. Some matches are broken links and one of the packs isn't chronological which is massively annoying but what the hell! I'm gonna watch some stuff.

------------

AJ Styles/Air Paris v. Evan Karagias/Jamie Noble, Thunder 2/12/01

As well all know this was AJ's first match right after he won the WCW World Title by defeating Scott Steiner in a Mixtape on a Pole Match with Judy Bagwell as referee. Sid Vicious however, got the pin for him.

Styles already looks pretty good in the first exchange with Noble, His 'feeling process' chain wrestling stuff is done very well and didn't seem like it was there just to bide time until the bigger moves started. Noble hits a chop on him and his reaction is a fun "WHOA!" while he throws his arms back. He throws a good swing and his bumping already shows signs of greatness, though I thought he oversold a bit on basic moves. Air Paris looked sort of rough. I think a guy with "Air" in his name should be able to land cleanly on his feet. The match itself is much better than I thought it'd be and I'd actually say it's fairly worth checking out. Noble is always good, and he and Karagias made a nice team to work over Styles as FIP. In hilarious WCW fashion Karagias pulls Noble off of Paris for the pin just because he wants the pin, even though he'd win the match anyway. :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AJ Styles v. The Hurricane, Metal 1/26/02

This was broken on the pack but I went to youtube because I wanted to see it. You definitely needed to know this! Hurricane offers a handshake and Styles pushes him away because only in the GAY COMMUNITY would one man touch another's hand. Anyway they tie their muscles up and Hurricane put son a solid headlock, and Styles when chucking him off yells like "ARGHHH" Not because this was too GAY for him, but because he had to put effort and force into his move. I love a touch like that. I still think he's overselling a smidgen here but his stooging and bumping is seriously very good. He already takes a convincing yet hard floppy bump on a clothesline that he's come to perfect. He hits a damn good ass brainbuster to boot. Hurricane does this submission that's like a camel clutch with Styles' arms crossed over his own chin area (there's a name for it I'm guessing but I suck at knowing that stuff) and Styles' bendy body makes it look really painful. This match is very solid, I actually think it's also worth checking out.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AJ Styles v. Jerry Lynn, WWA Eruption 4/12/02

Another match I had to search for, get yo shit together AJ Styles pack. I don't know which WWA this is, I know about five of them now. Pretty sure I haven't watched a single Jerry Lynn match in about 5 years so this should be interesting. He was one of those dudes who I loved at first and then my tastes went looping elsewhere and I was like "does he...suck?" I never watched enough after that to find out. The stupid ass commentator tries to make a point that Lynn has been wrestling professionally since 1988, and says that's when AJ Styles.....was born. Making him 14 years old. He then says Styles is about 26/27 (he wasn't, he was 24). The other one says "he wasn't born in 1988 that's ridiculous" and the guy just just "ok" quickly and keeps babbling. And what he says next I cannot fathom to understand. He says that you can prove how much experience and and how talented Lynn is...because he uses the term "back in the day"......"like all the other veterans." Yow. If he's trying to be a dumb heel then he's even failing at that.

Remember where I said "this should be interesting"? Yeah I was wrong. I was very bored. A few things looked nice but it felt like video game wrestling. I think the crowd chanted "boring" even though they were very pro-Lynn (if not that, then "Goldberg", if not that I have no idea). There was a great bit early on where both guys go for an arm drag and they wind up locked on each other which actually made me laugh because I couldn't even tell if it was on purpose. One of them might've spot-called "arm drag" and the other didn't realize that he meant prepare to sell it, not do one. I could talk about how I found the two guys in the match but to be honest I don't care enough to. I'll just say I won't lament that I haven't watched a lot of Jerry Lynn recently. I didn't even finish the match, honestly.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Macho Man Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan Nitro 9/25/95*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AJ Styles/Low Ki/Jerry Lynn v. The Flying Elvises

The.............the vid said this was "TNA X Division Vs. Jerry Lynn Lo Ki and Psicosis Total Nonstop Action 2 19.06.02". Oooooooo-KAY! Guess I'm not sure what the date of this is. I think that the uploader actually just put the wrong match on the pack. The X-Division is just starting so no matter who's in the ring they're going all out, but I'm pretty there are many better representatives of that (even if I'm not a fan), that aren't included. I reckon Styles isn't even in the match for a full two minutes. As you can imagine this is really spotty, whether or not sounds good or bad is up to you. My favourite part was how the four guys on the apron were reacting to what was going on in the ring, so that tells you a little about how I felt if you gave any shit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Lethal vs. Jonathan Gresham _(ROH Honor Reigns Supreme 2018) _**** 3/4

*Excellent match with some great armwork by Gresham & selling from Lethal. Crowd really appreciated the efforts too. Only thing holding it back was Gresham's inconsistent selling of the leg, but I was really happy to see that actually play into the finish since Jay couldn't hit the Lethal Injection with the bad arm.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*

Chris Benoit vs Kevin Sullivan - _WCW: Great American Bash 1996_

Magnificent. I swear, I feel as if I never acknowledge this when it comes to favorite WCW matches, favorite brawls, or favorite within wrestling in general. It's iconic alone for Dusty's commentary, sure, but good grief is this the best way to use 10 minutes to accomplish all aspects of the match/angle. And what gets me the most, is how spontaneous all of the battling is. These two hate each other's guts. We know that, we all know why. We're getting this gritty, muggy, ugly fight immediately and within seconds it's ruling. By the time they show up to the bathroom, it's the kind of swift way of processing like "holy shit, these guys legit just went up to a random bathroom to go brawl in and there really isn't any phony sign like they wanted to do this." People go filing in after a bit of realizing where they were, security is getting pissed holding the fans back, camera cords are tangled up, all the while Benoit & Sullivan are closing stall doors on heads and falling down on the disgusting floor where lord knows what is around. Complete madness. From the fight to the atmosphere, to the commentary w/Tony & Dusty marveling at the violence & the humor of the surroundings; everything. Benoit does a couple of bumps rolling down the god damn steps of the building. Sullivan blatantly stomps his dick. idc how many chops & sloppy chokes are used. The world's most unbreakable table outside of Japan makes an appearance, Sullivan's tiny compact body ricochet's off of it. Then there's a frigging brutal aka trademark Benoit superplex off of it to end the match. 'kin hell, what a time.

Post match sees Arn join back up w/Benoit as they stomp the piss out of Sullivan. Crowd LOSES THEIR MINDS at this; in what is sure to be the pop of the entire PPV. Incredible. I got goosebumps. And there's a ladeh in the men's john.



Yeah1993 said:


> AJ Styles/Low Ki/Jerry Lynn v. The Flying Elvises
> 
> The.............the vid said this was "TNA X Division Vs. Jerry Lynn Lo Ki and Psicosis Total Nonstop Action 2 19.06.02". Oooooooo-KAY! Guess I'm not sure what the date of this is. I think that the uploader actually just put the wrong match on the pack. The X-Division is just starting so no matter who's in the ring they're going all out, but I'm pretty there are many better representatives of that (even if I'm not a fan), that aren't included. I reckon Styles isn't even in the match for a full two minutes. As you can imagine this is really spotty, whether or not sounds good or bad is up to you. My favourite part was how the four guys on the apron were reacting to what was going on in the ring, so that tells you a little about how I felt if you gave any shit.


That was the first TNA show, btw. First match in company history (to air..) actually. :monkey

Best part is when Estrada fucks up the hangman's neckbreaker spot on Ki, then Ki eventually picks his spot later in the match to kick the living SHIT out of Estrada's face. A total receipt for nearly breaking his neck. Did I mention that I love Low Ki?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

**Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero Nitro 10-16-95 - Benoit's WCW debut, great match Eddie sold a injured arm perfectly, and drew babyface sympathy from a lukewarm crowd in the opening match of the night for a couple of no names (at the time.) Benoit's offense was so hard hitting and explosive, a true treat to watch. It's so sad what ended up happening, to where you can't even discuss his fantastic work and matches without getting shit on for being a fan.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Danny Collins vs Owen Hart (Bath Pavillion 11/02/1991)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Cactus Jack *(No Way Out 2000)

***** - ****1/4


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kagetsu vs Hikaru Shida 

Hikaru Shida vs. Kagetsu was a great main event. Loved the brawling to the outside and using the banisters and platforms. Awesome stuff. Great match ***3/4"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair/Lex Luger vs Ronnie/Jimmy Garvin (06/27/1987)


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Just got done watching a match that never gets any love, and honestly imo it is a much better match than it has any right being, and that's Diesel vs The British Bulldog from IYH 4: The Great White North. Nash was champion still and the baby, heel Bulldog was managed by Corny, and Bret was on guest commentary (and did a great job imo) because he was taking on whoever the champion was at the next ppv (Survivor Series. Fun match with a to be expected finish, this was during the previous bad times of WWE, but the storyline to the match made since, and even though Davey was the heel he did deserve a world title shot which kept eluding him. Even back in WWF's dark time, the stars were bigger & the stories were better than today. And even a very limited worker like Kevin Nash could have a fun ** star match, with a world class worker like the British Bulldog.*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> That was the first TNA show, btw. First match in company history (to air..) actually. :monkey


Ok that would sort of explain why they included it in the pack. Dunno why the listing was off though, that fourway ain't on here. 

-------
AJ Styles/Jerry Lynn v. The Rainbow Express, TNA 7/3/02

Kept a close ear out for AJ calling someone a 'fheggit' but I didn't hear it. AJ had just come off a match with someone else earlier in the night and apparently has a hurt back. So it's great that the first big spot they do is a lame ass "everyone waits outside the ring for a dive" spot done for no reason. AJ even when he has control off of a Lynn tag, does some springy spin shit which made him look kind of dumb. Lynn was in most of this as FIP and yeah I don't know what it is about him but it's near impossible for me to pay attention while he's in the ring. AJ being the hot tag instead of the FIP with the hurt back could have been interesting but it was just like any other hot tag. I don't remember seeing much of the Rainbow Express before but homosexuality being "the gimmick" doesn't exactly entice me to look into their run any further. I didn't even recognise they were two guys from WCW.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tetsuya Naito vs Taichi - _TAKA & Taichi Produce TAKATAICHIMANIA 1/28/18_

This is the kind of great match that's build to thrive inside of Korakuen. Taichi is far better than anyone will seem to give him credit for, but it's still a treat to see a match like this take place. Kind of "show it off" w/o having to force a major epic or anything. Even if that's not exactly Taichi's style. I mean jeez, giving him the hottest guy in Japan in Naito nonetheless, totally seals the deal. Both rudo spirits meetings in a rare Heavy vs Junior battle, w/the inevitable who's gonna out-dick the other. The cool give no fucks star or the usually loathe-some idol wannabe who's been a lowkey regular on the Puro scene for the past 15 years. While Naito came into the match w/all the intriguing support, it was the kind of collision that saw the audience eventually sway towards Taichi at times to leave the crowd split. Naito roughing up Abe in spurts would do that, and Taichi's spirited comebacks - even outside of the fun dirty tactics - would entice the fans to believe that this upset was possible. KICKS~ Gedo Clutch teases, until the eventual nearfall. Love that stuff. Such a endlessly fun Puro staple. Naito could have totally given this 65% and it wouldn't have surprised me, but knowing he went all in makes it that much sweeter. Rocking the tux in the entrance, giving the fans everything they'd want to see, battling Taichi tooth and nail the whole way. This was basically pitch perfect in everything it should have been. Absolute gem within 2018. The independent produce shows are always a blast to find something you never thought you'd see.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AJ Styles v. Syxx-Pac, TNA 10/23/02

Does Sean Waltman have by far the most name changes that were constantly based on each other? From Lightning (etc) Kid to the 1-2-3 Kid to Syxx to X-Pac to Syxx-Pac, they all come from the previous name somehow. I just tend to called him "Waltman" in every setting. AJ's working heel here for the first on the pack in a match that isn't throwaway, and there's a definite separation between that and his face work already. Even his regular hold workings have a more stubborn asshole vibe to them. He's a good stooge too, though I will say this is the first time since the Hurricane match that I thought he oversold pretty basic moves. The match was a fun No DQ affair where they mixed in some high spots and prop usage really well. The big moves came off like something each guy needed to do to try to end the match, stay alive, or turn the tables in their favour. They worked grounded holds as well, which gave some breathing room between the guardrail shots and top rope corkscrews. There was one dumb bit where Waltman took a powerbomb and they did a bridging spot right after it, though. The finish was great, Styles Clash set up with Waltman arching through to get the ropes, until Brian Christopher bashed him over the head with something. Waltman holds Styles' hand in victory......even though it was a cheated win........and then....OF COURSE....Christopher takes the belt from AJ and beats Waltman in the head with it. Why would Waltm...? Fuck it, I guess.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AJ Styles/The Amazing Red v. Christopher Daniels/Xavier, Expect the Unexpected 3/15/03

I took EB Games' new offer of trading one video game style wrestler for another, gave Jerry Lynn and got Chris Daniels. Hope it's a good deal. Though I should really be complaining that Gabe is on fuckin commentary. I swear to Christ just his voice makes me want to rip the veins out of my arm with my teeth. That's before his dipshit lines and buzzwords. 

This started off really fun, actually. Prophecy jumps Styles & Red until tides change and they eat a double dive. Daniels argues with some crowd member for a sec which was awesome. Red v. Xavier had mostly Red doing some really cool shine and humiliation, and the dumb spot where Xavier asked to be kicked in the chest was made into a pretty good one where Red later kicked him in the head. Xavier got out of the ring later and looked dazed while being consoled by Daniels, nice heelness. Styles v. Daniels was mostly pretty standard stuff but Styles puts leverage on holds and force behind his power moves like shoulder blocks so it's kept pretty interesting. AJ was a great FIP for a bit and the Prophecy changing their approach up between trying to put the match away and focusing on Styles' neck worked. I have to mention this one forearm from Xavier where the camera was just awesomely positioned to catch Styles flip his top half and go "WOAHH..." Red is Red and a Red hot tag goes about how you'd expect. Bunch of fun high air moves and dodges out of danger. I wasn't very fond of him tagging Styles back in so early, like, c'mon, you didn't take THAT much. Styles treats this like a regular hot tag which was very weird given how short ago he was in there on the floor. This gets pretty "2003 ROH" during the final moments, and I mean I could be annoyed by that, or I could be glad it happened over a dozen minutes later than I thought it would.

I've watched every ROH show from 2003, and even though I skipped over some matches (because how many Matt Stryker v. Chad Collyer matches does a man need to see), there's no way this was one of them. I just don't remember it, which is odd because I'm pretty sure I remember every other Chris Daniels match I've quite liked. Maybe I didn't like it before, or the overly indy-ish stuff got to me too much to favour the first fifteen minutes. I won't pretend I thought it was SUPER good on this watch but I really did like most of what the match was. Styles continues to impress. Gabe continues to suck.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Brian Pillman vs Jushin Liger (WCW Superbrawl II)

First time watching this in ages and it still holds up IMO.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. CM Punk* (Wrestlemania XXIX)*

****1/2

Only second time I think ever watching this match, enjoyed it a lot more this time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zack Sabre Jr. v. WALTER, Evolve 99, 1/14/18
Very weird but cool mix of Sabre seeming too stubborn to change up his strategy, but the strategy also working over time. WALTER felt progressively less healthy as the match went on, even while he was the one on offense. You could easily see his face getting redder and forehead getting more sweaty if someone time-lapsed it. I did however have a problem with Sabre slapping WALTER's face so much and getting hit with the strike back almost EVERY single time after that. Let him fuckin dodge it a little more so it looks like he's created an opening for himself using WALTER's anger. If he was just going to stand there and take the slap/boot back, why doesn't he come up with something different? It came off a little like he was just "fine" being hit by a 300 pounder in the face. Sabre took a lot of great opportunities but it also felt a little like he was grabbing random and undeserved opportunities, which came off badly to me especially considering the size difference. This was still good; the execution of all the moves and both guys' selling rocked, but structurally it did niggle at me at too much for me to add it to the best matches of 2018 list.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Keith Lee v. Chris Dickinson, Evolve 99 1/14/99
Mixed feelings on this. Dickinson hits a Pazuzu Bomb early which was awesome and could have lay the foundation for him to dominate. It didn't, though. He got some offense time but it really didn't feel like he had hit one of his signatures. Lee taking a kick to he chest and doing the standing up "no I am fighting man" thing very much didn't help. The BEEPH was very solid but the context was was in the back of my mind. And, another thing. I've somewhat forgiven chop battles recently, as if I don't then I'll hate every match I see, but....when you do them two or three times in ONE match on a show that already had several matches with a chop battle....why? I at least understand the original point of the chop battle was supposed to be two dudes of extraordinary strength not budging. When EVERYONE does it then no one is extraordinary and it just becomes the norm. Forearms apply too. Like I( said I've partially forgiven them but it's starting to gradually bug me more and more. It wouldn't if it wasn't in every Christ-damn match I wind up watching. Across multiple countries. And while I'm here no-selling Germans is---


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kallisto v. Lince Dorado 2/6/18

Dorado doesn't have his mask teeth here so I can actually focus on the match instead of bursting into hysterics. Match was a fine time, I dug *looks at WrestleMania sign* and how Dorado felt like he *looks at WrestleMania sign.* I think some of *looks at Cruiserweight Championship* bit choreographed, and this is less *looks at WrestleMania sign* said it was, but *looks at Cruiserweight Championship*. I didn't *looks at WrestleMania sign*. Ok match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lex Luger/Ric Flair vs Rock N Roll Express (NWA Superbouts 1987)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Kazuchika Okada(c) vs SANADA - _NJPW: The New Beginning in Osaka 2/10/18_

I mean, it was a match. While I wasn't bored, I don't exactly have anything much to say beyond the finishing stretch, as usual w/the last few Okada Championship defenses. All the more emphasized when it's the opponent who's been the focal point for me to get invested by the end and the drama comes from if the championship will change hands or not. SANADA manages to break out to be engaging to watch at times, meanwhile Okada was about as interesting in this as a bag of rocks. Both defenses this year he's done nothing for me. Starting to feel this is troublesome. Bit of a shame to read this is what some people are using as SANADA's benchmark match on his career. It was all more on the end of being average, than anything.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. Mick Foley *(Wrestlemania XXII)

*****

Haven't watched this match in years, cool to watch again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW Tag Team Championship*

Harlem Heat(c) (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs Rough & Ready (Dick Slater & Mike Enos) - _WCW: Monday Nitro 7/15/96_

Damn, this was a heck of a lot of fun. Won't lie, once I knew Enos was coming out for a match I was hoping he'd kill it and sure enough he did, but all four matched up real well w/each other. Fast but not rushed, frequently snug, Enos & Slater manage to have a brief, yet effective time on top before it culminates. Finish sees Sherri kiss Slater to distract him and he treats it like it is the grossest thing ever. Shenanigans. Enos hits the greatest fallaway slam of all time here. I'm not kidding. Check it out for that alone.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Magnum TA vs Ted Dibiase (05/27/1984 Mid South)

Two matches on the same day and they're both tremendous. With the second building on the first and producing a classic. Two fantastic bloody fights.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship - First Round*

Drew Gulak vs Tony Nese - _WWE: 205 Live 2/13/18_

Already watched this twice, so I guess that alone cements how much I dig it. Finally something from the tournament feels tangible, like it can matter beyond a few fleeting moments of moves, only to be instantly forgotten within a day or so. Gulak getting prepped to be a rough grappler again already instantly has me on board, and that's what I had hoped this would achieve. Although Nese has been floundering since he's shown up on WWE TV, and truth be told, I wasn't sure which side of his we'd be getting in this. Thankfully, THANKFULLY, he matched up right next to Gulak in keeping the snugness deliberate the entire time. Still opted for his aerial/speedy work here and there, as logically evident to give him an edge over the straightforward Gulak. The constant struggle is what I'm always looking for in the midst of competition, and splendidly did these guys go tooth and nail the entire way. Gulak's suplexes, the grab-the-face and slap the hell out of it sequence, combined w/the entire ending of the match showing how much Gulak has snapped in the wake of this friendship stripping away b/c the goal to get a match and win at WM is infinitely more important. Good grief, Gulak could have won straight up w/his finish and I would have been illuminated by the notion of his going over and getting that mean progression back, but booking this to where even after a competitive 16 minute battle, Gulak still ended this completely obliterating Nese to the point where he's looking like the guy to dominate going forward. The change in facial expression from confident intensity to incensed win driven lunatic combined w/the hurls into the table (points for Nese going head first on one of 'em), the double powerbomb, the lariat. Everything growing, escalating to the eventual TKO choke out. Loved Gulak grabbing the championship post-match, too. All feels like it is possible. And that's exactly how you should feel w/this division. Now this is what 205 Live should be about going forward.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rock N Roll Express vs Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard - NWA World Championship Wrestling 9/19/1987 (No DQ)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. William Regal *(Royal Rumble 2002)

****1/2 or so

Always felt this was a forgotten gem, and actually probably the best match on the card for RR '02 haha. Jericho/Rock is overrated to be honest.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE United Kingdom Championship*

Pete Dunne(c) vs Roderick Strong - _NXT: 2/14/18_

The joy of watching two lads gunning for gold & beating the utter piss out of one another in under 15 minutes. These two matched up as well as I would have hoped. Dunne is demolishing limbs, Strong is blending strikes w/great high impact offense. All their usual great qualities battling against each other. Digging how Dunne did add a different layer w/his kicks being a way to take Strong out of it during the fight. First time he's really unleashed those since working w/WWE. Even opting for a punt before hitting The Bitter End. All culminates. Strong selling his wrecked hand/arm to which he eventually couldn't hit anymore backbreakers was ace. Very, very good stuff here.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Vader & John Tenta vs Gary Albright & Kazuo Yamazaki (UWFI Kings Road 10/08/1994)

Vader/Tenta team :done

Loved this. Some great bomb throwing as you'd expect but it's a very well constructed match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Io Shirai Vs Kairi Hojo Stardom's 5th Anniversary  (press the title for the link)

The match was great. Loved the story they told. Early on, Io targeted Kairi's back which she sold fairly well for most parts of the match. They had a fairly even match with Io having a more offence. She was much more aggressive then Kairi till the last ten minutes of the match which were really good. They just traded big blows, lots of counters, playing on the drama really well. Kairi played the fighting underdog really well and her facial expressions were really good. Io's offence was really good as always. I loved that she used Kairi's elbow against her. Awesome stuff. The match itself was well paced, very brutal with excellent displays of athleticism added. It's not their best match but it's a great one nonetheless. 

*****1/4*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

RVD vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Finlay vs. Matt Hardy vs. Ric Flair vs. Shelton Benjamin* (Wrestlemania XXII)

*****

Probably only second time ever watching this besides when Wrestlemania 22 first came out on DVD haha. Flair takes overall three big bumps within 10 minutes ha-the press slam from Lashley, suplex off the ladder from Hardy, & the fall from the ladder after Finlay's Shillelagh smack ha. Flair always seems to take big bumps no matter how short the match is lol.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Keiji Muto vs. Toshiaki Kawada* (AJPW February 24th 2002)

****3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair vs. Ronnie Garvin (cage match) (WWW 09/26/1987)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi* (NOAH March 1st 2003)*

*****

It's been years since I've watched this match, refreshing to see again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mitsuharu Misawa v. Hiroshi Hase (All Japan 1/9/00)
Misawa is younger here than John Cena is now and looks about ten years older. Man age hit that guy like a damn lightning bolt. What a bizarre match this was. The first ten minutes is mostly spent with Hase on Misawa's arm, to lessen Misawa's famous elbow. Hase keeps it to what you might call restholds, and I'm in this weird position of saying it wasn't the most interesting thing in the world but at the same time the ten minutes flew by and they had all of a sudden lay the foundation for a match right under my nose before I'd realized it. Some of Misawa's selling during this opening minutes was obviously exceptional. I think the best part was just about when the announcer called that ten minutes had passed, and Hase had a cross armbreaker on and had locked Misawa's other arm between his boots so Misawa couldn't use it get to the ropes. Misawa not long after hits a couple surprise elbows, and I think Hase going back to the arm quickly had proven that his work had paid off and the elbow's power had indeed been lessened. Misawa knelt over after the second in pain, proving it to be a mistake that he would go to ol' reliable when it had a bullet hole or two in it. Aaaaaaaand then not long after he hits a bunch of elbows without bothering to convey it's hurt beyond wiggling it once 20 seconds later. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? He eventually used his uninjured arm like right as the match ended, and I suppose you could say it's a great theme of the match that he tried to use his usual arm, only to find out that it's not worth it, but I just wish he had figured that out sooner. Some would defend it by saying Misawa's elbow is so legendary that it's a Hulk Up you might just have to accept and I mean if that's fine for them then that's fine for them, I'm not gonna talk them out of it. I can't help but be bothered by it. Hase keeping up the assault so persistently was nice but he kind of no-sold some pretty big moves just to get there in a 'surprising' manner. Some of his counters from standing positions were badass, though. 

I don't entirely know how I felt about this as a whole. Hase was about as "psychologically" sound as you could hope for but also kind of dull after so much time. Misawa's selling while being targeted and attacked was, well, Misawa-level, but when he was on offense it was annoying to watch. The story of Misawa fighting through pain to end the match only to admit he can't handle it, is great, but drags on longer than I'm willing to accept. I think the good outweighs the bad but the bad was potent enough to leave a lasting impression on me. I'm left with an uneven view on the match. If you take out the superfluous amounts of repetitive rest-holds and shitty selling, it's probably an excellent match. What we got I think I'd call "really quite good."


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Azumi Hyuga/Command Bolshoi v. Devil Masami/Ran Yu-Yu (JWP 1/9/00)
Should I know who Command Bolshoi is? She has this oddball mask that looks like a cross between Great Sasuke's, Ultimo Dragon's, and Super Delfin's, plus a clown nose. Oh, ok, hold on, never mind that. I don't know who Azumi Hyuga is either but she has a big shiny swastika on her chest. (note: I know it'd be like a Buddhism or Hinduism thing, she has the left-facing one anyway and I'm pretty sure the right-facing one is more for Nazism) 

Before this match I quite honestly do not remember the last time I watched a joshi match that began with a collar-and-elbow instead of at least one person in the ring running across it and often screaming. This takes all of 50 seconds to get to that sprinty style though so never you worry. Which was completely useless because they went back to working holds about 20 seconds after that had started. Whatever. Masami coming in was awesome, she drills *looks upward* Ran Yu-Yu's head into the turnbuckles padding, and sits her down before rubbing an elbow into the top of her head. Ran puts an armbar on and Masami counters in a way I'm pretty sure I've never seen before - just by reversing it in the exact position she is standing, forcing Ran to be the one who moves back to where she was. Holy shit. Bolshoi had a sleeper/grapevine on Hyuga later and Masami randomly comes in and drops her meaty leg right on Bolshoi's cherry-sized head. Most of this I didn't care much about. The Hyuga v. Ran bits ranged from "hey that was cool" to "TRADING DDTS LMAO." Masami added the most flavour because she is chunky and created some interesting predicaments for the other team to work around. Bolshoi may not have been legally old enough to wrestle with adults yet. This just kind of had that joshi problem where they cram so much into the time they have that it's sometimes impossible to follow what the match is even supposed to be. So many joshi matches seem afraid to stick with one or two ideas and need ALL THE IDEAS in 20 minutes.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Carlos Amano/Ran Yu-Yu/Tsubasa Kuragaki/Akyuto Sae v. Dynamite Kansai/Azumi Hyuga/Mizaki Kana/Kayuko Haruyama (JWP 1/9/00)
The date is right on this, so Hyuga and Ran Yu-Yu did do both this and the previous tag in the one night. This was largely a stupid mishmash of pointless shit. Thankfully JIP so I didn't have to watch the whole thing. I can only imagine how much suck this brought if someone felt they had to clip it out of what was already sucky.

Is there anything weirder in wrestling than a Japanese woman choosing "Carlos" as her ring name? Was it ever explained?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yoshihiro Tajiri/Super Crazy v. Jerry Lynn/Little Guido (Guilty as Charged 1/9/00)
In the few Jerry Lynn matches I've watched recently I am all but convinced he is the poster boy for the type of wrestling I do not want anywhere near me. His opening bits with Crazy here were just painful for me. I think there is significantly worse wrestling out there, but I don't know how much wrestling I'd rather watch less. Dry, lifeless, void of anything resembling....anything, and worst of all, his style takes talented, unique wrestlers and drags them down to being boring and generic movement-dispensing machines. He somehow managed to tank being in the ring with Tajiri when Guido had given him arm work as a set up. The Tajiri v. Guido exchanges were the highlights of this with it's lethal kicks, shooty palm strikes, Tajiri's smug smiling, and Guido being made an ass of. Fun tag overall but the angle that happened after the match with Dusty Rhodes coming in and things coming together like an old Southern build up, is what I want out of this the most.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit (WCW Thunder 06/03/1999)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Booker T vs. Chris Benoit *(No Way Out 2006)

****1/2 - ***3/4

Underrated match I think.

Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker* (No Way Out 2006)*

****1/2

Of all the times I've watched this match, I enjoyed it this time the most for some reason.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Junkyard Invitational Match (WCW Bash at the Beach 1999)

Lol.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker* (Smackdown ~ March 3rd 2006)

***** - ****1/4

Forgotten gem I've always felt, regardless of the finish. I do really like that they work a slightly different match as opposed to No Way Out, mixed it up with some different moves, & even had a recall to the NWO finish with Taker (now being 'wise' to it) getting out of it. 

From a booking standpoint I suppose the finish makes sense; because you already had Angle defeat Taker by pinfall at NWO, obviously not going to have Taker submit to Angle (especially not on Smackdown), and Angle (having already shown 'what kind of champ he is' at NWO by stopping the ref from counting out Taker) obviously not going to get himself DQed, so I guess naturally you'd have a run-in cause the DQ.

I really feel that out of all Taker's Wrestlemania matches, he should have had a match with Angle & 2006 would have been the perfect time for it. I really feel that Taker was a bigger draw than Mysterio, and Angle/Taker for the WHC at WM 22 would have been a bigger deal than Angle/Orton/Mysterio...Instead we got Taker/Mark Henry & a cheap 5-minute Triple Threat haha, missed opportunities I think. Yeah, I understand the whole Guerrero/Mysterio thing due to Guerrero's passing but Mysterio is not Guerrero, didn't need to do some plastic tribute to him by having a different person win the title for three months. Am I being cynical? I don't know, not trying to be but just being realistic.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs. Perry Saturn & Raven *(Spring Stampede 1999)

****1/4 - ***1/2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash (WCW Road Wild 1999)

Fuck this is baaaaaaad.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Dean Malenko vs. Syxx *(Superbrawl VII)

****1/4-***1/2

Good match despite the stupid finish.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Barry Windham vs. Bam Bam Bigelow *(Starrcade 1988)

****3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jerry Lawler & Bill Dundee vs. Larry Latham & Wayne Ferris (CWA 6/15/1979) (Tupelo concession stand brawl)

:done blood and mustard

Just a crazy brawl. Even though a lot of its missing and it cuts in with Dundee already a bloody mess, it's still great, esp when the match ends and Russell keeps the cameras rolling as they continue to brawl and beat the crap out of each other.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Terry Taylor vs Tito Santana
(Part of one of the collections on the network and now I have no idea which one or what the date was)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting vs Chris Benoit (WCW Monday Nitro 09/20/1999)

Yea this is a v.good match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Midnight Express vs Rock N Roll Express (Houston 05/11/84)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Kerry Von Erich -(Christmas Star Wars 12/25/1982)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chris Benoit vs. Raven* (Uncensored 1998)*

***1/4-***1/2

Eh, not really my kinda match-a lot of corny parts & somewhat botched attempts at moves with tables-just felt this was kinda sloppy & not all that it could have been.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Homicide vs Steve Corino (ROH Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies)

BLOODY tremendous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

William Regal vs Kassius Ohno (WWE NXT 04/10/2013)

Yeah this is bloody excellent. Both of them are super aggressive and vicious throughout this and do some great body work. Esp Regal going after Ohno's hand and Ohno destroying the head of Regal, who was spot on with his selling. Top notch character work mixed with tremendous psychology makes for a tremendous match overall.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. X-Pac* (No Way Out 2001)*

****

Totally underrated match


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting vs Bret Hart (WCW Monday Nitro 10/18/1999)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Goldberg vs Sid (WCW Halloween Havoc 1999)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Sting vs. Bret Hart* (Nitro ~ October 18th 1999)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Finlay vs. Chris Benoit *(Slamboree 1998)*

***1/2 - ***3/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Finlay vs. Chris Benoit *(Nitro ~ June 15th 1998)
*
***1/2 or so


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Billy Kidman vs Paul London (No Mercy 2004)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mankind vs. The Rock *(Raw ~ February 15th 1999)*

****

Forgotten gem of the Rock/Mankind series-one of the matches that's in my annual rotation actually lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoes*_


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Benoit/Jericho/Edge vs Orton/Batista/Flair. Raw, 14/6/04.

Absolutely fantastic. 30+ minutes and each one better than the last. ***3/4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock vs RVD KOTR 2002


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart (WCW Mayhem 1999)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Hardy Boys vs The Young Bucks (ROH Supercard of Honor XI)

Really enjoyed this.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Rock vs. Steve Austin *(Wrestlemania XV)
*
***1/4

Definitely have always felt this is their weakest match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Rock vs. Steve Austin* (Wrestlemania XIX)*

****


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

World championship match: (c) Kurt Angle v Undertaker - No way Out 2006 

Promos leading into this match worth it alone they build Taker & Angle up like superstars in mini videos highlighting careers shame WWE dont do this enough anymore the one did recently with Asuka on raw was so good anywho. Both then have quick short promo together on smackdown which legit one best promos I remember. Promo starts normal Taker styled promo but Angle fired up comes out marches to ring when Taker mid sentence then grabs mic just stars into Taker face as soon gets in ring <3 that then Angle delivers promo praising Taker before delivering the line "At no way Out I don't plan rest in piece *slight pause* I plan on breaking your ankle into pieces" crowd give it the ohhhh treatmeant. Taz & Cole on comms are no different almost like their not scripted about fact like crowd want see this match & excited at what their seeing huh what a concept actual invested into match act like WWE sport not robotic scripted lines. Back to promo Angle tops that by leaning slightly in on taker head after saying that but Taker gets last word before the lights go go out & disappears leaving Angle in ring who sells normal act it like seen real demon & confidence had when both in ring not as slightly high & Taker might be in Angle head. After that alone WWE you can take my money for this PPV. Which in uk that night think on skysports might be wrong don't believe on box office might be wrong on that one? 

It's Brilliant match anyway if had no promo I still watch this its like Aj v Cena now I'd pay see both regardless of hype & build. Anyway you can tell Kurt really wants to impress Taker & earn his respect so in total beast mode compared to way he was few months back on raw where character at time felt flat also seem unmotivated he puts Cena over best can on raw but Angle feels like a 3rd wheel soon as Trips back from Nov onwards the move back to smackdown in mid Jan 06 winning with main belt on first day back their with new edgy wrestling machine gimmick he has, he looks more of a bad ass & now seems a threat to Undertaker in kayfabe terms at least. If this was raw Kurt where losing Cena & HbK each week its hard see this type of character working. Smackdown is light on stars to then Dave got legit injury which didn't help at all looking back smackdown should been where Kurt stayed I know WWE needed him on raw to put Cena over which he did best he could but smackdown needed Angle more back then you add inthe lose of Eddie in Nov also huge factor in WWE losing more depth at top of sd roster. WWE to huge credit put Rey with Dave post Eddie passing which lightens up the mood on Smackdown though lose my respect with some stuff do mocking Eddie passing is really bad including bit where Orton with Taker on Eddie car in ramp way they drive backwards through stage legit no need for it just cringe & so tasteless but Show itself is lacking with world champion Dave at time in tag matches the main feud on show is orton v Taker which is lacklustre at best. Leading to both Orton & taker having very meh HiaC match at Armageddon 05 to end their feud thank god. 

Back to wrestling they Start match by playing up the Fact that Undertaker can get in Angle head & shows this by mat wrestling Early on fact that Taker is mat wrestling is worth watching let alone doing it with angle early on that in itself is rarity for Taker. But Angle rebuilds confidence when knows this is his own game & starts gets some advantages nice bits include Angle grabbing Taker hair to gain advantages when Taker has Angle in hold as Angle tries gain momentum ref catches it Angle stops hair pulling trying to find reversal or rope break cleanly showing Angle is shedding away heel persona mid match. Soon as Angle gets upper hand Taker decks him in mouth with straight right Angle sells like champ smashes mat with splat. Taker leaves mat wrestling alone Cos to normal brawl & power game he knows better but Angle as world champs years experience & legit bad ass top stars since last meeting is able read Taker moves this is good story telling Taker cos for normal leg drop on ring apron & Angle catches his ankle & taker sells itnwith genuine worry before Angle locks in ankle lock on outside, taker screams in pain for first time in match. 

Angle gains control but great moment when Angle is in ring & taker out with ref counting his at 8 or 9 & Angle tells ref stop counting he wants beat Taker fair in ring now full on babyface lovely character arc in match that, crowd loves it now even more into match then before. Lots of countering & Angle scouts all Undertaker big moves into ankles locks, Angle slams, Germans just general reversal . Taker always sell for anyone it's myth he doesn't but got sell back for him when does his move fount Ines which Angle does late on in match leading to Angle running out of ideas & lots morebreversals & also brutal bit where Taker on top rope Angle nips up runs across ring up to middle rope & belly to bellies Taker off top but Angle either slips or doesn't get enough arm around Taker launch him with more thrust so Taker has to impruv mid flight where sorta flips but doesn't& lands on his shoulder & top of his back it looks ugly every time see it. Side not even Angle asks Taker when down if his ok Taker give him all good & work way into finish & go home ending. 

A really nice throw back to 03 smackdown match where this time taker grabs Angle in Triangle choke instead of being other way round in smackdown match & Angle with desperation rolls throws & pins taker shoulder to mat for 3 count to End match. The winning Pin is so Brilliantly done catches whole crowd off A Cos done fast & B crowd think wanted or believed taker would win so Angle winning clean but with surprise roll up keeps both men looking strong. Taker even with losing limos across ring complain to ref with Angle exhausted & clutching world title in corner. Taker sells ankle lock even in defeat post match but looks fresher making ending look like Angle out smarted Taker even better, taker gabs Angle by wrist in corner pulling him up & sorta hand sake where Taker congluates Angle on win but get him next time before leaves ring, Angle still sells fact his running on empty & can't believe pined taker clean even with roll up. Have rematch 2/3 laters on smackdown which just as good as this match as well.

9/10 needed go longer gets 30 mins but could done this more for a bit longer. Looking back at match still delivers very well for a B PPV between Rumble & Wrestlemania . I believe Taker at time asked Vince if could do rematch at wrestlemania & taker even suggested lose streak to Angle on night (Seriously). But Vince was against the idea & wanted orton v Rey v Angle at mania for belt with taker v Henry which after this match feels like bit of let down for taker but clear Vince won't forget about taker giving him wrestlemania world title match v Batista following year which was originally meant to happen this years wrestlemania. Sadly Kurt leaves WWE in Aug few months afterwards with lot of health issues then signing with tna later on in year reckon this is Angle last brilliant single match with WWE he seems unmotivated post wrestlemania & looking back clearly working through injury serious ones & not in right frame of mind. Fact Angle able get going for Taker speaks volumes about respect A taker has in WWE but B how Angle views taker also Taker telling Vince happily lose wm streak to Angle putting idea forward himself at mania post nwo match says taker was impressed by Angle. Class by both guys here.

Watch this match if you can & rematch on smackdown few weeks afterwards to. Both matches are worth killing time if your bored or interested. It's fun seeing it again. At time I was 14. Christ I was so young this match has more fond memory to me cos fully aware kayfabe & spoilers but still at that age where wrestling was fun & yet fully grow up (why would you want to anyway). But yeah I had a blast rewatching this late last night.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Goldberg & SID vs. The Outsiders (Nitro 11/22/99)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW Starrcade 1999)

Fuck, I like a Jarrett match that doesn't involve HBK. Thought this was a v.good sprint of a ladder match. Yeah it's spotty, but it's only 10 minutes and it's a blast.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bret Hart vs Goldberg (WCW Starrcade 1999)

In between all the shit, they tried at least. But 3 ref bumps, Bret getting legit decked and a stupid screwjob finish all in 12 minutes or so killed anything else.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sting/Great Muta vs Steiner Brothers (NJPW 01/04/1992)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin _(PWR Naito Takes Dayton)_ **** 3/4*

Shame that Elgin is so hated right now cause this was good shit.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tap or Snap Championship:* Mark Haskins (c) vs. Matt Riddle _(5 Star Wrestling in Plymouth 2/22)_ **** 1/2*
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/231695255

Both guys were really aggressive, especially Riddle. Easy watch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bob Backlund vs Greg Valentine (WWF MSG Network 11/23/81)

Yea, this is tremendous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit (Smackdown 05/31/2001)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Ronnie Garvin (NWA Starrcade 1987)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Undertaker vs John Cena (Smackdown 06/24/2004)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Cactus Jack vs Mil Mascaras (Clash of the Champions X, 1990)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bret Hart Vs Terry Funk (WCW Thunder 01/06/2000)

:mj2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hollywood Hogan vs. The Rock *(Wrestlemania XVIII)*

Believe it or not, this is only the third time I've ever watched this, cause I've never been a fan of either of them, but in the "spirit" of Wrestlemania season I wanted to watch this again. Good match for what it is, what else could you really expect from the two, both being more "limited" with their in-ring abilities.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash (WCW Monday Nitro 01/10/2000)

Thanks for the memories, Bret :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chris Benoit vs SID (WCW Souled Out 2000)

Well this is a v.good match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship Tournament - First Round*

Mustafa Ali vs Jack Gallagher - _WWE: 205 Live #65 2/20/18_

I swear, if this shoehorning of "underdog" Ali takes him to the finals vs Cedric like I expected from the start, I'm gonna be even less invested in WM than I already am. 

But my gosh, was this all quite putrid. Sure, I'll admit Gallagher started to not completely phone it in by the end, even making sure beating the snot out of Ali by ricocheting off the barricade in a insane spot or giving him the Danielson MMA elbows; did at least kind of give me something cling to. Although there's no denying that this was a straight train-wreck from start to finish. Between Ali's tattered shenanigans & contrived spots, to Gallagher showing he appears to have little or no passion left, there was a massive disconnect. Even the audience was lightly booing Ali throughout this and audibly (not CRAZY over, or anything like before) in favor for Jack to pull out the win. That's telling you something is amiss. Ali's botch in this is glaringly obvious as it is hilarious; the shame of it is how tacked on it all feels to 10 minutes prior of junk even before it happens. Toss that in w/the annoying "we're pushing the babyface here, so the ref needs to check on Ali any time he falls down instead of counting him out, making a fall, or stopping the match", a complete nothing shrug it off win for Ali (you can't build up a 17 minute match and have a guy win w/two heatless moves out of nowhere, while hanging on by a thread & not mustering up any offense for the past 8 minutes.), it was a grueling 17 minutes to get through. Gallagher working on top lacked so much outside of the few things mentioned prior. His lifeless knee strikes, his transitions from rest hold to rest hold to stay atop while Ali's arm all of a sudden became injured again. Just for kicks there was another awkward stop, I think we're supposed to look at the sign and point moment early on, too. Eeeesh. 

Gulak vs Nese the week prior was GREAT. But I'm so not buying this instant 205 Live is good spiel that's out there. Its got a hell of a long way to go. Especially if this is the caliber of matches I'm expected to put up w/. And I can't w/Ali, his days as a former police officer, or his apparent daughter anymore. I just can't.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - PWG Guerre Sans Frontières - 04.09.2009*


Fantastic match up. This match had everything you could want from a match, great series of stiff strikes, exceptional mat work, excellent storytelling with Danielson being a great FIP (Face in Peril) and Chris Hero being the bigger and stronger dominant wrestler. Danielson got cut up pretty bad early on and that's when the match started to rise and rise in quality. One of the best PWG matches in history and I believe this was one of his last independent shows before going to WWE. What a match to have. *****


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs Kantaro Hoshino & Naoki Sano (8/8/1989)

The destroying of Liger's arm sets up one of the greatest sell jobs in wrestling for the next match.......


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano (NJPW 8/10/89)

........and here it is. One of the great wrestling sell jobs as Liger gets him arm ripped off and beat with it.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

JBL vs. Finlay *(Wrestlemania XXIV)*

Always felt this was a great stiff underrated match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Corey said:


> Tetsuya Naito vs. Michael Elgin _(PWR Naito Takes Dayton)_ **** 3/4*
> 
> Shame that Elgin is so hated right now cause this was good shit.


I want Elgin to get heat of this caliber everywhere he works outside of Japan. Dude was relishing. All the more fun when Naito is received like the biggest babyface walking the earth today. These two always mesh really well; while lighter than their New Japan stuff, it was a damn good addition to their series.

I hope I can find NAITO vs SAMI CALLIHAN from the next night in AAW. b/c i'm absolutely rekt knowing that match got to take place. 2018 peaked.



Brock said:


> Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano (NJPW 8/10/89)
> 
> ........and here it is. One of the great wrestling sell jobs as Liger gets him arm ripped off and beat with it.


That analysis will stand the test of time. :banderas


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Chris Hero vs. Marty Scurll - PROGRESS Chapter 31: All Hail The New Puritans - 19.06.2016
*
What a fucking match!!! Decent build and storyline going into this match. The Hero vs Villan set up was amusing. The match was very heated throughout and had some exceptional storytelling. Hero treating this like a normal match, not taking Scurll serious until Scurll slapped him and beat the shit out of his arm. Hero's elbows were brutal. Marty's arm work was nasty but amazing. I would give this a 5 stars but Hero no sold a gotch pile driver which I didn't like. Other then that, masterpiece of a match. *****3/4 *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jushin Liger vs Naoki Sano (NJPW Osaka 01/31/90)

Incredible match. Liger takes one hell of a shit kicking and Sano doesn't let up. Ripping of the mask is great and it's a fantastic brawl. One of the best of its kind.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Bobby Eaton (NWA Main Event 01/07/1990)

:done

Ok so this is still one of the greatest things ever. Fuck this match is tremendous. Eaton is his usual bumping machine self and heeling it up and Flair is equally as great as the babyface. Eaton does take some fantastic big bumps in this and he and Flair mesh perfectly.

This is definetly PPV calibre that somehow got lumped onto a B Show. Oh and it's also great to have Lance Russell on commentary too here for this one. You like Eaton? Then this isn't one you'd want to miss.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Vader & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Keiji Muto & Hiroshi Hase (NJPW Explosion Tour 05/01/92)

:Vader

Fuck. I thought I loved the Vader/Bigelow vs Steiners match from that year a lot but this is tremendous too. Hase has a great fip segment and is a bloody mess. Vader and Bigelow are spectacular in this and of course you get plenty of Vader beating the shit out of people. He and Hase have a great punch exchange.

Highly recommended.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna *(Wrestlemania IX)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

High Flyers vs Crusher Blackwell & Sheik Adnan -
AWA Steel Cage Match (04/18/1982)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Bryan Danielson vs James Gibson - Ring Of Honor World Title Match*
- ROH Glory By Honor IV - Sports And Entertainment Center in Long Island, New York, USA.

Match: This was Bryan Danielson's return back to ring of honor and in his return he won the Ring of Honor World Championship in a great match against James Gibson. I really loved this match, I thought it was a technically sound match that had two wrestlers who were matching each other and cancelling each other out. The first half of the match was great at showing the strengths on both men. One part of the match was that there wasn’t really a face or a heel, Gibson was more the aggressor in the first half but he never cheated so much and it was more of a determined champion who didn’t want to lose the title. The second half was where the match got a bit more fast paced with Danielson taking over and starting to work on Gibson’s arm with excellent limb work. Gibson’s selling of the arm was good at times but at one point, he just stopped selling it which was a shame as the finish, which was excellently done, was a call back to Danielson work on the arm. Oh well. Great match nonetheless. 

Rating: ******


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Yokozuna vs. Bret Hart *(Wrestlemania X)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Randy Savage vs. Crush *(Wrestlemania X)*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jerry Lawler vs Crusher Blackwell (CWA 05/04/81)

:jerry

Loved watching Blackwell work in this match. Need to watch more of him tbh, he moved really well here both on offense and with his bumping.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Roddy Piper vs. Bret Hart* (Wrestlemania VIII)

****3/4 - ****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Dudley Boyz vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz *(Wrestlemania 2000)

****3/4

Wow it's been a long time since I've watched this match, fun to see again.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Dudley Boyz vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz *(Wrestlemania XVII)

*****1/4

Rock 'N' Sock Connection vs. Evolution *(Wrestlemania XX)

****3/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*British Heavyweight Championship:* Zack Sabre Jr. (c) vs. Trent Seven _(RPW At Our Best 2018)_ **** 3/4*

Damn good sub-15 minute match. Trent was on the cusp.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

AJ Styles vs CIMA (ROH Dragon Gate Invasion)

Yeah, thought this was excellent.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Orton vs Coach Raw 2004

Favorite gimmick that orton had. I also thought that was his best rko ever.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nick Bockwinkel vs Wahoo McDaniel (AWA 08/28/1983)

This is fucking tremendous.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. Christian vs. Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Shelton Benjamin* (Wrestlemania XXI)

*****1/2

The best Money in the Bank for sure-though there's many of the more modern ones from the past several years that I haven't seen, but I've no interest in watching them anyhow.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*AJPW Tag Team Titles:* Kento Miyahara & Yoshitatsu (c) vs. Zeus & The Bodyguard _(2/25/18)_ *****
https://rutube.ru/video/5fb878dd914312be118d1f80b53d69b3/?pl_id=1067514&pl_type=user

Not bad for a while, but then Zeus no sells a bunch of offense and wins with a clothesline and a jackhammer. Eh


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tetsuya Naito vs. Sami Callihan _(AAW Showdown 2018)_ *****

Quality wise this is nowhere near as good as the Elgin match. Naito was ungodly over though and the AAW crowd would go ballistic for everything he did. The match was a lot of Callihan on offense and a very abrupt finish. Definitely watchable and fun but a little disappointing.

Last on the Naito USA tour... AR Fox. Should be interesting.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Shinuske Nakamura vs AJ Styles ****1/2 

Absolute classic that still holds up. We're in for a another classic, WF


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bob Backlund vs Tatsumi Fujinami -01/01/82


- Really good match. Technically sound. Great selling from both men and had some great moments in there. They fucked up the finish, I think which brought it down but other then that, great match. ***3/4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz (WWF Royal Rumble 2000)

Super fun carnage.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker vs. Diesel - Wrestlemania 12


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bret Hart vs Hakushi (WWF Monday Night RAW 07/24/95)

I don't remember much from their IYH match but I thought this was very good, esp for a TV match. Bret was unappreciated during '95 but still managed to be involved in some very strong matches throughout the year. These two do work well with each other and get some time here to produce something good.

Bret takes a great back sliding bump into the ring post just before a commercial break. We get some really good, varied offense by both here too, including Bret doing a Vader type bomb and there's a great tiger drop at the end of the match.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Razor Ramon vs. Shawn Michaels *(Wrestlemania X)
*
****3/4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Alexander James vs. Timothy Thatcher (AMBITION 9)*

AMBITION :mark: THATCHER :mark:


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Steiners vs. Great Muta & Masahiro Chono *(Bash at the Beach 1997)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin *(Wrestlemania XIII)*

*****

First time watching this match in years, fun to watch again.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. Chris Benoit *(Raw ~ April 4th 2005)*

***3/4 - ****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Lex Luger *(Starrcade 1988)

*****1/2 - ****3/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Arn Anderson vs. Ric Flair* (Fall Brawl 1995)

*****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. Chris Benoit *(Backlash 2005)*

**** - ****1/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Solid enough but another sudden finish. *****


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Stan Hansen (AJPW 10/21/86)

Starts off heated with heavy strikes, with them slugging it out. Hansen goes after the arm of Jumbo and it soon turns into a tremendous bloody brawl.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Ultimate Mayhem Match:* The Kingdom & Shane Taylor vs. Bullet Club (Scurll, Page, & The Bucks) _(ROH Manhattan Mayhem VII)_ **** 3/4*

War Games without the cage. Really fun and chaotic match but too one sided to nominate in the MOTYC thread. Entertaining stuff though.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Batista* (Wrestlemania XXI)

****1/2

Second time ever watching this match (first time-2005 haha), and it's actually not _that_ bad, it's surprisingly crisp & I quite enjoyed this.

Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Jericho *(Backlash 2005)*

***3/4

Underrated match.

Batista vs. Triple H *(Backlash 2005)*

This match sucked, not as bad as Triple H/Scott Steiner for example haha, but yeah this was lame.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a match but nonetheless amazing. Andre at 21 was damn mobile. :mark


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. MVP* (Wrestlemania XXIII)*

***3/4

This match is totally forgotten & underrated piece of work (they even have a somewhat unique finish), seriously check this out if you don't remember it-I think it's the tops for being just a nine minute "random" match slipped into the busy card.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan* (Wrestlemania XXX)*

****1/4 - ****1/2

Honestly this definitely was one of the best Triple Threats in 'E history I'd say, most I don't really like actually. Taker-Angle-Rock & HHH-HBK-Benoit _(WM XX not Backlash)_ are the only other ones off the top of my head that I'd consider great.

Sting vs. Triple H* (Wrestlemania XXXI)*

First time watching this since it happened, and wasn't missing anything-lame.

...As you've all seen I've just been mainly going back and watching a bunch of Wrestlemania matches I've not seen in a long time (being in the WM "season" and all), and I've been enjoying wrestling again like I haven't in years.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Stan Hansen (AJPW, 3/27/88)

Stan is pacing up and down before the bell rings and can't wait to get his hands on Tenryu. But Tenryu gives as good as he gets here and it's just a big hoss battle. Tenryu lands a flying kick to Hansen, who immeditaly responds by crushing and damn near decaputating Tenryu with an elbow. Tenryu's eye geys busted open and is bleeding just a few minutes into the match. I love how vicious he was right back at Hansen though by going after the ribs. These two throw everything at each other with such intense aggression throughout the match. At one point, Hansen pins Tenryu but let's him up at a 2 count and just decides to punch the shit out of his face with such vigour and anger.

Yea, watch this shit.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Triple H *(Wrestlemania XVII)*

***1/2

Not as good as I remembered unfortunately.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Roman Reigns vs CM Punk 
Raw 
1/6/2014


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Big Van Walter vs. Bryan Danielson (wXw Back To The Roots VII)*

Absolutely amazing. I have never heard anyone talk about this match before, but goddamn. Terrific psychology & amazing performance by the GOAT.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

AJ Styles vs Low Ki vs Paul London (ROH First Anniversary Show)

Yeah, one can label this as a spotfest but I don't care, this was fun as fuck and I enjoyed it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Best Friends Arisa Nakajima and Tsukasa Fujimoto) vs. Nanae Takahashi and Emi Sakura*


It's a Best Friends match. Of course, it's an amazing tag team match. Very heated affair, some great drama. ****1/4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mickie James vs Melina, Falls Count Anywhere match for the WWE Women's Championship

This is from Raw in 2007 and it's hilarious. They fight into the women's lockerrom and everybody brawls and Melina rips Candice Michelle's towel off and she shows her boobs :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ishii vs. Elgin on Day 1 of this year's New Japan Cup. Liked the match, but thought Elgin had killed him with a botched top rope Splash Mountain. I feared a major neck injury when I first saw it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

HHH, X-Pac, Chris Benoit, Saturn & Dean Malenko vs The Rock, Cactus Jack, Rikishi & Too Cool (WWF Raw is War 02/07/2000)

:done


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gulak vs. Mustafa Ali from 205 Live last night. Felt a lot different than any other match from the tournament. Ali was taking bumps like crazy and was in that "anything to win mode" where he just wanted to put his body on the line. Gulak killed him in the late minutes and gave us some great drama with the countout tease. Unfortunately Ali won in a little too easy fashion just like he did against Gallagher. Pretty awesome match but I would've liked a couple more minutes to allow Ali to have a proper comeback. Some really memorable spots though. **** 3/4*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This was too long and not enough interesting stuff happened. Skippable.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Queen's Quest (AZM, HZK, Io Shirai & Momo Watanabe) vs Jungle Kyona, Mayu Iwatani, Starlight Kid & Tam Nakano @ STARDOM Grow Up Stars Day 1 

Typical 8 woman match from STARDOM, but a good time nonetheless. It helps that these are so easy to watch that even if they're not doing anything super insane or groundbreaking, they're just straight up fun.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson vs AJ Styles (ROH Main Event Spectacles)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Stuff from the DDT Grand Prix in January. If anyone has an easy way to see Kuroshio v. Takleshita let me know. :cozy



Spoiler: .



Jiro Kuroshio v. Masahiro Takahashi, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 2
Kurosho has some kind of comedian gimmick...? Variety show host maybe? He's jokey and makes some weird noises and wrestled in a jacket that you would expect he'd take off before the bell rings. He's very physcially capable though so I at least get the impression he does it because he wants to and not to hide whatever weaknesses he might have. It made for some amusing shine from Takahashi. I don't have much to say about the overall match, it was just very solid. The referee kind of sounded like Sylvester Stallone.

HARASHIMA v. Jiro Kuroshio, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 3
Watching Kuroshio against a different opponent I'm actually pretty damn impressed how he's managing to inject his character into his wrestling and not make it the most fucking insifferable thing to ever exist in any galaxy or universe, the way Chuck Taylor does. There was one pinfall where he put his hands togethe rin a praying motion and when HARASHIMA kicked out his face was perfect, like "aw man give me a break I can't dooo this any more." I'd be lying if I said he's someone I care to check out very much (at least right now) but if I see his name pop up in a well-liked match in the future I might look forward to seeing in...much longer in the future. The dude is very good at working a limb and made sure that his figure-four wasn't a pure resthold but something exciting, as well. HARASHIMA's leg selling was very good when he wasn't ignoring it, following that lame rule of "if I'm on offense it stops hurting." I loved the way he was yelling after being kicked in the leg, it was like...Ahrhgh....well shit I can't type it, can I? I liked this.

HARASHIMA v. Konosuke Takeshita, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 4
Extra sugar.
Extra salt.
Extra oil and MSG!
What, I needed to write something here. I didn't really care about anything happening in this. Though there was a woman's voice in the otherwise pretty quiet crowd and the voice was very cute in a whiney sort of way (which I like in some cases) and I kept an eye out for her and before you judge me I would just like to say shut the FUCK up. 

Jiro Kuroshio v. Tetsuya Endo, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 4
Kuroshio goes for a handshake, Endo flips him off instead, and Kuroshio uses the middle finger to pull Endo into a headlock. Brilliant, or shit? Both, and neither. Kuroshio still making some great faces, he's reminding me of 1998 Chris Jericho which from a character standpoint I consider a huge compliment. He's actually really good at showing huge amounts of ass to being the one in control of the match, too. His comedy stuff really doesn't get in the way and I buy that he's a legit grappler. I'm just realizing his jacket has donuts all over it too which is amazing. I might actually have to search him up sometime because I've liked him the more he's been on screen. 
I wanna watch Kuroshio v. Takeshita from the tourney but it's not a part of the torrent I got and to download it I'd have to risk my ratio going down. Ahhhh. 

Mike Bailey v. Yukio Sakaguchi, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 5
Well fuck me if the openings of this didn't have all of the tentative dancing and patter patter foot-on-mat sounds of something straight out of Battlarts. And fuck me if that trend didn't continue! I googled Sakaguchi, turns out he's a former MMA/Pancrase guy so that explains that. The mat tussling wasn't terribly great and at certain points it kind of looked like they were lost but I can't lie and say I didn't find it worthwhile. Sakaguchi hits a sleeper and Bailey awesomely gets out of it by sprinting to the outisde with Sakaguchi still on his back. The stuff they did on their feet was pretty kick-based which I don't really know I'm here nor there on at this point. Repeated kicks to the head can eat shit, though. Fun ten minutes.

Daisuke Sasaki v. Shuji Ishikawa, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 5
Both guys are wearing shirts that say "Damnation" which is likely some sort of stable, and I guess Sasaki is Ishikawa's senpai because he asks Ishikawa to lay down. Ishikawa agrees but then kicks out and starts to fight back once the shirts are off. ishikawa does his big man domination and Sasaki's fight upward isn't very convincing. He kind of just starts punching him? He does pull the turnbuckle off and constantly drills Ishikawa's head into it which was a good way to even things up a bit. They had a duelling chair battle and Sasaki's chair's seat falling off on the first swing was great. A powergomb to outside stack of chairs happens later and Sasaki bangs his ankle on the trip down before bringing Ishikawa down into them. I wasn't crazy about the match but I liked how much staying power it had. After about 10 minutes I thought "ok they can end it now," but the powerbomb onto chairs spot brought a new life into it and despite some bad selling, I thought what followed was decently fitting.

Shuji Ishikawa v. Kazusada Higuchi, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 7
Higuchi isn't Ishikawa big but he's plenty of beef so the shoulder tackle battles work. I thought it was kind of hilarious when they bumped chests and sized each other and Higuchi randomly tries to put on a headlock. Higuchi does a pretty wild dive that was about 5 degrees away from being a Botchamania highlight. I gotta be real, aisde from the smacking beef I just didn't care about this. Turned it off after about 15 minutes. Maybe this is what people who don't like super-heavyweights see when they watch people like the Big Show. Dunno if I've felt it before. I don't like it. No sir, not at all.

Konosuke Takeshita v. Keisuke Ishii, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix Night 7
I mean it was a wrestling match. Yeah...I mean...yeah. Look I know sometimes I talk when I got next to nothing to say but I like going through my posts to see what I thought about a match. I try to write about most matches so I can search this shit up later and go "oh, yeah, I watched that." What the fuck are the chances I would remember that I watched this when I could barely pay attention to it? I used the fact that the audio desynced as an excuse to shut this off earlier than I otherwise would have. Bite me. 

HARASHIMA v. Shuji Ishikawa, DDT D-Ou Grand Prix FINAL
I liked HARASHIMA's strategy of grounding Ishikawa with mat work but the way he effortlessly did shit like a snapmare on such a big guy was pretty fuckin stupid. There was a really great spot where HARASHIMA got a double stomp off on a prone Ishikawa and Ishikawa wasn't really the same for a while after. ishikawa laters throws a chair at HARASHIMA and I cannot believe how close it came to HARASHIMA's jaw. I can't even say with all certainty it didn't collide with some part of his face because of the camera angle. Total nutso move. Ishikawa is good on top before HARASHIMA reverses an irish whip and the wrestling gods bless the match by having the ropes buckle from Ishikawa's weight. That totall accident completely put Ishikawa's size over and somehow made his time on top following, more impactful. HARASHIMA was incosistent in showing the size difference. One moment he's throwing out a reverse Frankensteiner and the next he's screaming his head off on a backbreaker and going limp-bodied. Thought this was pretty good with some awesome spots but a power/size dynamic being messed with is a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roderick Strong v. Hideo Itami, 205 Live 2/6/18
Strong looks really good again. I'm starting to think it's just a sure thing. Classic KENTA. Good selling but only when he actually sells. I seriously do like the way he sells moves but once he's done selling it...he's really done selling it. As a result it kinds of feels like he and his opponent just move from spot to spot with not much connecting them together to form an actual match. Someone needs to pit Itami against 2013 Cesaro. Strong threw Itami pretty disgustingly on the apron and that got an entire one pinfall before Itami is ready to continue like it never really happened. "This is awesome" is chanted about three times before people give up. "Hideo Itami" is still a terrible name that doesn't sound natural whatsoever, btw.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. El Generico (wXw/PWG European Vacation II: Germany)*

An absolute classic. Such an energetic, perfectly told underdog tale. The dynamic of Generico w/ his injured shoulder going against Bryan is perfect.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Lord Steven Regal vs. Shinya Hashimoto*


Incredible match. Two greats of the business that are always underrated by the masses. Both men have two completely different styles but they made it work and turned it into a fantastic match. Regal going after the right arm of Hashimoto was excellent psychology, trying to prevent Hashimoto from using the DDT which worked. Hashimoto was great as well, there was one moment when he rolled to the outside after being completely outclassed by Regal's ground game. Loved this spot because it subtly tells the fans that Hashimoto admitted that he couldn't beat Regal that way and he needed to change course which puts Regal over huge. Excellent match* (****1/2)*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Internet Championship #1 Contender's Match:* WALTER vs. David Starr _(Defiant Wrestling Lights Out!)_ **** 3/4*

The story here was a lot less about Starr getting the shit beat out of him and a lot more about him never being able to beat WALTER in all his tries before this. He was on offense a lot more and had a focused & defined strategy. Did it work? Nope, sure didn't. :lol Another very strong match between these two but the finish was really flat and weird. Great performance from Starr though. WALTER kept it pretty basic compared to the punishment he normally dishes out.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin _(Smackdown 2/20/18)_ **** 1/2*

This fuckin ruled! So much fun for 10 minutes and these two have awesome chemistry. The finish was weird as hell though with Corbin just randomly choking him and saying "you can't beat me!" despite the fact that I think AJ has beaten him multiple times. :lol


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The Usos vs New Day
Summerslam Pre-Show 2018

They made every match on the main card look bad by comparison.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zack Sabre Jr. v. Travis Banks, RPW Live at the Cockpit 26
Good grappling and clubs and shit. This was damn good when it's all said and done but felt like it needed to hit another gear. I guess they kind of elevated the stakes but almost everything in the match felt like "the feeling period" to me. I will say Sabre is so undeniable for me at this point and the fact I'm very excited to watch him against wrestlers I don't want to watch proves that. Not that Banks is a wrestler I don't want to watch (basically indifferent on him), I'm talking like....Naito.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Open The Dream Gate Championship:* Masaaki Mochizuki (c) vs. Ben-K _(Champion Gate in Osaka 3/4/18)_ **** 1/2*

There's a few moments with some very questionable selling but an otherwise fun match. I've never seen a Ben-K match before but he reminds me of a young Roman Reigns. A strictly power guy who can probably get really over in tags but may not be ready to be put in that singles main event scene yet. He has some decent moves but they were spammed a little bit too.  Absolutely LOVED the finish here though. So so happy the early arm work paid off in the end and Ben-K was trying to fight out of that armbar like his life depended on. Mochi really had that shit hooked in too. Wrestlers need to watch that sequence and take notes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Impact World Championship:* Austin Aries (c) vs. Johnny Impact _(Impact Wrestling: Crossroads)_ *****

Generally fine but forgettable imo and had a major lack of heat. I couldn't get over how totally boring Morrison was in this. He was just doing his best Will Ospreay impression and adding extra flips and twists to everything and it added nothing to the match. Aries' defense against Eli Drake was a hell of a lot better. I really liked that one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fun match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (wXw 16 Carat Gold 2008)*

One of my all-time favorite matches. Danielson's heel performance is absolutely masterful & his Regal/Finlay -esq work over Hero's NOSE is brutal in the best way possible.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto - NJPW Fighting Spirit 1997 Day 16 16/02/97*


- The greatest junior heavyweight of all time vs Jushin Thunder Liger  This is an excellent match, Kanemoto spent 10 minutes just dominating Liger, who sold everything really well. Had some great high spots that popped the crowd big. (****1/2)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> *Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto - NJPW Fighting Spirit 1997 Day 16 16/02/97*
> 
> 
> - The greatest junior heavyweight of all time vs Jushin Thunder Liger  This is an excellent match, Kanemoto spent 10 minutes just dominating Liger, who sold everything really well. Had some great high spots that popped the crowd big. (****1/2)


:done Really is an excellent match. As you say, first portion of it is Koji kicking the shit out of Liger. There's also a spot where he's got Liger in the figure four and flips the bird at him and it just builds to wet the appetite for Liger's comeback.

Dynamite.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*CIMA, Dragon Kid & Susumu Yokosuka vs Naomichi Marufuji, Marvin & Ota*


Real good 6 man tag. No surprise considering that it's the DG specialty. The DG were really good and made the crowd love them. CIMA was his normal self and stole the show. The crowd went crazy every time he and Marufuji wrestled each other and so did I. (****)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson/Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks (PWG DDT4 2009)

Bucks took a good 'ol shit kicking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger, Antonio Cesaro & Ryback - Gauntlet Match - Raw 22.07.2013

The Cesaro portion :done


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shawn Michaels vs HHH vs Chris Benoit (WWE WrestleMania 20)

Yea, it's still bloody tremendous.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (wXw Dead End IX)*

A marvelous 40 minute epic. The post-match segment is absolute gold, too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson vs CM Punk (FIP 03/26/2005) (2/3 Falls)

13 years ago today.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roman Reigns v. Sheamus (Raw 2/12/18)
Liked this a lot to nobody's surprised. Both guys worked pretty evenly with clubbing beef and squeezed in some cool outside anger. Reigns' cough selling rules and I've seen it more than a couple times now. I did a little cringe twitch with my left eye when the wankfist came. Seriously, toss that thing out. Some people kind of hate the Superman Punch but I love it because I'm super into finishers that strike quickly and have the possibility to be thrown under different circumstances. Everyone saw it coming off of the Brogue Kick but I mean when you see five billion matches from the one company you know how a lot of this shit goes. I however do not like that Sheamus can just kick out of it and be on his feet not long later. The spear at the end was pretty awesome because it looked really thrown at the last second and Reigns only barely got it in properly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Young Bucks vs. Golden Lovers. Damn good match that you should see.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sasha Banks v. Bayley (Raw 2/12/18)
Short and sweet match between the two friends. From what I gather Banks is supposed to be developing a "mean streak" or some other WWE buzzword shit and that usually feels lame and hammy to me. In this case I like Banks so much as a heel that I thought it made the match much better than it otherwise would have been. I guess she exaggerated it because they were in Bayley's home town too. Banks jumping on Bayley's collarbone with her knee actually looked really violent to me and nobody reacted to it so who knows maybe it was just me. I am near positive if these two match up a bunch this year with a real face/heel dynamic that I will love at least one of their matches a lot.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sasha Banks v. Asuka (Raw 1/29/18)
Kana was one of those wrestlers early this decade I wanted to check out and never got around to. I wish I could go back in time and say "don't worry you'll see her in WWE against Snoop Dogg's cousin." With that said, I've not gotten it. Like, her, I guess. She's sort of one of those wrestlers I think is good at multiple things but I feel her matches tend to be messy and feel a little too unstructured. I didn't dig much of her big matches in NXT because of it. I guess that's really, really not uncommon of joshi wrestlers so IDK if I should be all that surprised. I thought most of this match was kind of just all right usual wrestling up until the now infamous dive. Things got more heated from there and some stuff actually happened. Banks avoiding Asuka's butt move by pulling the rope down totally ruled. Michael Cole freaking out over almost anything happening in this match was really grating. I don't think I've ever more clearly imagined a McMahon in his ear before.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Meiko Satomura v. Ayako Hamada (Sendai Girls 1/16/18)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RybXYQAkOEA
Idk this was pretty good it just felt a little like "stuff happening because stuff" after a while. I started drifting away. I could be convinced to rewatch it down the line.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

11/09/2002 AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson ROH All Star Extravaganza Gauntlet Finals


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA (ROH Anarchy In The UK)*

I think this is only the 2nd SUWA match I've ever watched. I've watched both of them (the other one being vs. KENTA) quite a few times. Love the lad. Such a nasty bastard.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*AJ Styles vs. John Cena - WWE Money In The Bank 2016 *


Oh look, it's the only good match in this horrid trilogy. This match actually had some storytelling and decent selling unlike the others. It was a perfectly good opener for a trilogy. It set up the rematch perfectly. *****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

American Dragon vs. Doug Williams in a 30 minute ironman match. ROH 11/16/02 Scramble Madness


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson vs KENTA (ROH Glory By Honor V)

Still one of the most perfect, magical and timeless matches you're ever going to find.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki (ROH Live In Tokyo)*

Great match & a carryjob from Danielson in many ways. Go plays his part well, but he is overall such a fucking boring & generic wrestler, so I am pretty sure if this had been against anyone else, it wouldn't have been nearly as good as it was here, vs. Bryan.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Go ain't generic, bro ^^ He was only wrestling for 3 years at that point. 


*Akane Fujita vs. Maya Yukihi in Ice Ribbon 29/06/17*

- Really good match between the two. Maya is pretty great in my opinion, love her kicks. If you haven't noticed, there are two things I love, hard kicks and hard chops. So yeah. Fujita was good as well in the match. Thought it was short but it ended in adraw which confused me. Oh well, good match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Too Cool vs Chris Benoit/Dean Malenko/Perry Saturn (WWF No Way Out 2000)

Fun match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Go ain't generic, bro ^^ He was only wrestling for 3 years at that point.


He's now almost 14 years into his career & he is even more generic & soulless than he was in 07 

*Bryan Danielson vs. PAC (ROH Caged Rage)*

Always loved this match. Bryan's stretching of PAC looks devastating & PAC's big comeback is awesome.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

NastyYaffa said:


> He's now almost 14 years into his career & he is even more generic & soulless than he was in 07 .



Have to disagree. Go has an aura of arrogance from being trained by Kobashi and thus feels he is royalty but his arrogance is always subdued due to his training including humility and modesty. It's very subtle and not at all generic, in my opinion. 


Now on to someone actually generic. 

*Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar - WrestleMania 31*

I remember liking this match live so in anticipation, I’d thought that I would watch it again. So, the first 5 minutes in the match, Roman starts smiling ughhhh. THE FIRST FIVE MINUTES. The match is very stiff which adds to the intensity to the match, but unfortunately Lesnar’s offence isn’t really all that interesting to me. I liked Lesnar’s slaps without the gloves. I liked Lesnar’s selling after he got busted open on the ring post. I don’t like the superman punch as a move but Lesnar selling of it it pretty cool. SETH ROLLINS!!!!!!!!. The match was okay. Fairly uninteresting for the majority of it. Lesnar’s selling near the end was great. Seth cashing it was a cool moment but the Roman vs Lesnar part was only okay. Definitely didn't like it as much as I did the first time. Really disappointing rewatch. * **¾ *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Go Shiozaki is duller than a big pale of dish water and not even the piping hot dish water you might burn your hand in if you’re not careful what the fuck is going on here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Low Ki vs. Bryan Danielson
Special Guest Referee: Ken Shamrock
“Round Robin Challenge” – Philadelphia, PA – 3.30.2002 

Bryan was only 20 here, but it's still a pretty good match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ric Flair vs Sting vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1995)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns - Fastlane 2015*

This felt like a crawl, seriously. There was very little urgency at all in this match and they strolled their way through the match. This wasn't very interesting to watch. Wasn't the fan of the Busaiku being kicked out of on a B-PPV nor the spear being kicked out of. Bryan was eh in this match. He did his usual stuff but something was very off about Bryan. The match itself was weird. They are doing a Big guy vs Small guy story, fine but Bryan was in control for the most of it. Even then, Bryan only did very little work on Roman's legs like every big man/little man match so I can't even use that to excuse that. I tried liking the match due to Bryan but this was so dull and not engaging at all. (***1/4*)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Los Traumas v. Hijo del Pantera/Internacional Pantera (IWRG 1/8/18)
Starts off with some mat work that people who don't like lucha would probably call dull as shit. Devolves into both teams getting more annoyed by each other. Pre' pre' good tag but I feel like I've seen this many times before so it's hard to say I favour it all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I watched Hogan/Warrior at Mania VI because I have a great memory of watching it with my dad.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Los Traumas v. Hijo del Pantera/Internacional Pantera (IWRG 1/29/18)
SUPER LIBRE MATCH. WHICH MEANS NO DQ. WHICH MEANS LUCHA BRAWLING. This starts off with a minute of outside tussling where Trauma throws a drink in Pantera's face. Automatically better than the 1/8 match. I'm gonna be real I can't tell these fuckers apart most of the time with this VQ, so there's my vague wording. There was one very weird but awesome bit in this where the Panteras did a "hold guy's legs out, other guy elbows stomach" spot, where Trauma seamlessly goes from holding the ropes with his arms, to holding his stomach, while also landing perfectly on his feet. I ....needed to mention that, yes. The outside brawling maybe had too much time where nothing was happening, especially in a match with four people and no rules, but there are enough strike battles and Irish whips into things to carry it. It definitely adds that some of these fans are passionate enough to yell at everything happening. This didn't have the ugly slopfest scrapping of the Fuerza or Satanico matches that have happened since but it was a fun watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*WWE Wrestlemania 26 - 3/28/10 (8 years ago tonight)* Can't believe it's been 8 years already..

_Streak vs. Career_

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kazuchika Okada vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW Kizuna Road 2013 Day 9*

I forget just how great of a heel Devitt can be. His heel work in this match was masterful, it's such a joy to watch him antagonize the crowd and make the crowd hate him with every action that he does. It;s wonderful. Devitt's work on Okada's back was excellent throughout the match and Okada sold it fairly well. Great match with a good story of Okada trying to over come Devitt's work on the back, as well as dealing with the interference of Bullet Club which I enjoyed here. Great match between the two main reason that I started to watch New Japan. (****1/2)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz - Royal Rumble 2000 - Tables Match*

Fucking amazing. :trips8 So many spots, and that Swanton from Jeff was beautiful. I forgot how many chair shots they used to take to the skull, brutal. Re-watching this PPV on the Network, and forgot how good it was. I absolutely adore 2000 as a year for WWE. So much good shit. I can't wait to get to the HHH vs Cactus Jack match. :mark: One of my favourites.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Mr. WrestleMania ; @Vegeta ;


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sho, Yoh & Toru Yano vs Tanahashi, Kushida & Tiger Mask: Road to Sakura Genesis.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Keith Lee vs Zack Sabre .Jr - PWG Mystery Vortex 5.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Aries vs. Sydal from Impact last night. Boring as shit. No heat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Best of Five Series Match #5 - Steel Cage Match*

Bryan Danielson vs Homicide - _ROH: The Final Showdown_

Much like the majority of the series, a blast of a brawl. Surprisingly constructed as a sprint; wonder if it was opted that way for a few reasons, either if to contrast the Punk vs Rave steel cage match the next night, or b/c the series already saw them in a slew of different gimmicks, that once they got locked inside w/each other, there was nothing left to do than go full force w/one another w/no stopping in sight. Normally a peeve of mine is when steel cage matches begin outside and they start to do stuff prior to the match officially starting. It all feels like a tacked on exchange to get a spot or two in or trap someone outside before they're confined. This managed to break the curve, w/Cide mauling Danielson w/the ghetto fork during his entrance. Everything spilling over, and Cide ruling w/his great aura as an insane, surly thug. All that sweltering heat was maintained once Danielson eventually busts Cide open and they start to run through the layers of what they went through in the previous matches. Regalplex near fall & low blow/lariat combo teases shining through. Still pondering if the finish is as divisive as it once was. Even I'm a bit on both sides. But hey, an Airplane Spin was a big time move once in wrestling, who's to say it can't win matches again? Gabe's booking wasn't one to shy away from providing different ways to end matches on. Danielson going through a number of brawls w/Homicide, only to finish him off w/an intense usage of one of his signature "classic wrestling" moves, there's logic to that. The wrestler bests the brawler w/a wrestling move in a grudge match. Seals the deal. I guess it only comes to question when a headbutt off the top of the cage doesn't immediately do the trick right before, but ah, I'm willing to go along w/it. Real good stuff here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wild match. Fun stuff. **** 1/2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Man Up)*

:mark: Such great storytelling! Maybe my 2nd favorite Morishima/Bryan match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries (ROH Rising Above)


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I decided to pick a random PPV last night to watch on the network. Ended up with Survivor Series 2001. The last match was 

Rock/Undertaker/Kane/Jericho/Big Show vs Austin/Shane McMahon/RVD/Kurt Angle/Booker T

It was a WWF vs WCW thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Have decided I want to make my way through all my PWG DVDs again as a random watch project. Decided to start with Don't Sweat The Technique because I remembered it being a fantastic show with a few standouts, including Roddy vs ZSJ, which is not only my favorite PWG match of all time, but very likely in my top 5 all time favorite matches in general. An unexpected treat was Trevor vs Bailey, I had no recollection of it but enjoyed it immensely. Despite a few big stinkers, the standouts I revisited this show for were just as amazing as I remember them being, which was a relief. Not much worse than going to revisit a match you hold in extremely high regard only to end up disliking it by the end. With this out of the way, I think my next project will be to make my way through BOLA 2014. 

*PWG Don't Sweat The Technique​*_
Brian Cage vs Biff Busick *¾
Trevor Lee vs Mike Bailey ****
World’s Cutest Tag Team (c) vs The Beaver Boys ***½
Chris Hero vs Tommy End ****½
ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa *
Love Gun vs Monster Mafia **½
Ricochet vs Andrew Everett ****
Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr *****_​


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs Young Bucks - _NJPW: Strong Style Evolved 3/25/18_

A match that had no business going 39 minutes w/an obnoxious forced narrative a la WWE epics? No thanks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson vs Kenny Omega (PWG One Hundred)

:bosque comedy spots in this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Doug Furnas & Dan Kroffat vs Toshiaki Kawada & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (AJPW Excite Series 02/22/92)

This is excellent. The can ams throw Kawada/Kikuchi around wonderfully for the first portion of the match in brutal fashion. Great stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Shinsuke Nakamura VS Kota Ibushi* _(NJPW G1 Climax 23 - Day 4)_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jimmy Rave vs Colt Cabana - _ROH: The Future is Now_

Not nearly on par w/where I want my Jimmy Rave matches to be at, especially after following that great match vs Sydal at The Final Showdown. Still, there's a Jimmy Rave fix that got satisfied, even if it had to be slightly burdened by Cabana's shenanigans. Rave still threw some cool punches and the Rave Clashes teases were always great as a heat magnet. Short solid opener type, here.

--------------

_Los Ingobernables de Japon_ (Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, & SANADA) vs _Suzuki-Gun_ (Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer, & Davey Boy-Smith Jr.) - _NJPW: Sakura Genesis 2018_

I'm oddly interchanging my watches in-between these shows, but I'll be finishing the rest of this tomorrow, so whatever. Back to ROH after this spiel. Anyways, this was another tag match that the New Japan Cup tour/Road to Korakuen did better. Which is so odd to me considering Sakura Genesis is a show set in SUMO HALL, so why aren't these lighting things up? It was fine, though. w/Archer, Smith, & SANADA standing out; KES in particular are back to killing it every single match they're in and I'm loving that. Naito and Suzuki saved most of their spirit for the brawl portion on the floor and post-match officially signing their championship match on the upcoming Dontaku tour. MiSu actually doing an evade to dodge Naito spitting in his direction was amazing, though. All in all, what you'd expect from the tag formula, but not quite a general stand out like it could have been. Points to Archer for scaring another child to the point of tears. He has the entire audience in the palm of his hand at this point.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson vs Necro Butcher/Bryan Danielson vs El Generico (PWG Giant Size Annual 4)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chris Harris vs James Storm (TNA Sacrifice 2007)

Bloody tremendous blowoff match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kazushi Sakuraba vs Kenichi Yamamoto 07/13/1995


Excellence showcase of the shoot style. Well worth watching.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Kazuchika Okada(c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. - _NJPW: Sakura Genesis 4/1/18_

Kind of can't believe we'll probably be getting Okada as a two year champion, and how it feels like diminishing returns at this point, but this was all Sabre that made me care in the long run. Fearing it would have worked its way into an Okada formula at times, luckily seeing ZSJ dominate w/his torture chamber like precision. It lacked a bit of punch some of the New Japan Cup tournament matches had, but still managed to maintain enough of what brought ZSJ to the match; his counters to all of Okada's signature moves were excellent, namely the dropkick catch into STF. That said, there still is that bit of a void when it comes to Okada. He's been at his most interesting all year vs Ospreay, where he was visibly emoting more as he worked on top, solidifying what can make him good.

Not as if I didn't like this, b/c I certainly did. More of a drop in the bucket to pad ZSJ's already strong 2018, rather than top it. When even the tombstone spots were elevated by ZSJ's knack for dangerously allowing his head to furiously connect w/both mat & floor. Glad he got the main event match in Sumo Hall. Dunno if he'll ever be given the chance again. All I know is, seemingly irrelevant to the opponent, I can watch him tie up anybody for an unspecific amount of time, and be interested in the majority of it. Another real good match for Sabre to put under his belt. And the first IWGP World Championship match I liked as a whole this year, too. Needed that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH Tag Team Championship*

Carnage Crew (Tony DeVito & HC Loc)(c) vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs - _ROH: The Homecoming 7/23/05_

Has nothing on the sleeper hit at Escape From New York, although when it comes to sub-10 minute sprints that contain the tone of ROH circa 2005 well in tact, it is plenty watchable.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki & Nigel McGuinness (ROH Double Feature)*

Always loved this one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Super Dragon (PWG All Nude Revue)


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Daniel Bryan vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2013 *


The build for the match was actually really interesting (judging from the video package anyway). They start off having a nice technical classic, I did get a kick out of Cena jumping on Bryan whilst in the bridging position. Cena works the crowd really well, playing up confidence and generally being heelish. Cena dominated Bryan for a large part until Bryan started to speed around the ring and started to get the best of Cena, who couldn’t keep up. Loved Bryan using loads of submissions to try and wear down Cena, STF, Front Face Lock etc. Made sense for Bryan to try and tire the larger Cena. Bryan using the elbows!!!!!! The crowd was very hot for this which makes it very better. Cena and Bryans punch exchange was great to watch. THE BUSAIKU KNEE!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome ending. Really great match. It did drag a little but the crowd was hot for all the match and it helped a lot. ****¾*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal v Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH Tag Wars 2006)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH A New Level)*



Brock said:


> Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal v Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH Tag Wars 2006)


Need to re-watch this very soon myself, such a great match.

Also, a very nice sig  :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock) vs Raven & Sick Boy - _WCW: Thunder 6/24/98_

THUNDER :mark:

Raven is excellent; Saturn jumps him, elbow drops him through a table, & the crowd is losing their minds. You'd think this was on PPV. When wrestling is hot, everything comes off like a million bucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Brock said:


> Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal v Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (ROH Tag Wars 2006)


This is the best straight tag ROH has ever ran. Danielson and Lethal acting like shitheads, southern style than 90% of ROH tags, some actual PERIL, momentum shifts that didn't come about just because it was time for the other team to go on offense, a great finishing run that wasn't ridiculous...it's awesome.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> *Daniel Bryan vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2013 *
> 
> 
> The build for the match was actually really interesting (judging from the video package anyway). They start off having a nice technical classic, I did get a kick out of Cena jumping on Bryan whilst in the bridging position. Cena works the crowd really well, playing up confidence and generally being heelish. Cena dominated Bryan for a large part until Bryan started to speed around the ring and started to get the best of Cena, who couldn’t keep up. Loved Bryan using loads of submissions to try and wear down Cena, STF, Front Face Lock etc. Made sense for Bryan to try and tire the larger Cena. Bryan using the elbows!!!!!! The crowd was very hot for this which makes it very better. Cena and Bryans punch exchange was great to watch. THE BUSAIKU KNEE!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome ending. Really great match. It did drag a little but the crowd was hot for all the match and it helped a lot. ****¾*


Hmmm, seems like you left off a whole star from that rating. Must have been a typo.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Corey said:


> Hmmm, seems like you left off a whole star from that rating. Must have been a typo.


:lol Nah. I loved the match but it got a bit boring in parts which lowered my rating. Still MOTY for WWE 2013 though. And it didn't help that I wasn't as emotional invested in the near falls and submissions due to knowing what happens in the end.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> :lol Nah. I loved the match but it got a bit boring in parts which lowered my rating. *Still MOTY for WWE 2013 though*. And it didn't help that I wasn't as emotional invested in the near falls and submissions due to knowing what happens in the end.


Waittttt a minute here. *** 3/4 and it's WWE MOTY? I'm gonna need your thoughts on Taker/Punk and Lesnar/Punk... and Del Rio/Ziggler. I'll stop there because I could go on for a while. 2013 was LOADED!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Corey said:


> Waittttt a minute here. *** 3/4 and it's WWE MOTY? I'm gonna need your thoughts on Taker/Punk and Lesnar/Punk... and Del Rio/Ziggler. I'll stop there because I could go on for a while. 2013 was LOADED!


Totally forgot about Punk and Lesnar, yes that is better. As for Punk/Taker, I remember watching it but I don't know what I would rate it . I'll try and rewatch them and give you my thoughts on them. Maybe I will feel different as I haven't watched those matches in years. And I forgot to add the C on MOTY. That rating for WWE is a MOTYC worthy for me. So it's not my favourite match of that year but it's up there. Should've checked why I wrote beforehand


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (ROH The Tokyo Summit)*

Dragon carries the super generic Kanemaru to greatness.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*The Undertaker vs CM Punk - WrestleMania 29 *

- The build-up to this has been great. Punk being the uncaring heel and it’s great. Taker does some early work on Punk which Punk sells well. Punk doing old school both popped me and made me kinda hate Punk. What I like about the match is that Punk wrestled as a heel. Heyman was great as well, lifting the Urn every time Punk was beating on Taker. The crowd was super hot for this match, which is a surprise for a WM crowd late into the show. Taker sitting up from the Anaconda Vice was awesome and Cole actually had a few good lines. Punk using the Urn and doing the Undertakers pin was both a great use of a near fall and excellent heel work. The ending was awesome, glad I decided to watch the match because it’s fantastic. *****½ * 

@Corey 

This is better than the Cena vs Bryan match definitely. Funny how opinions can change over the years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bryan Danielson vs Tyler Black (ROH New Horizons)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*WAR Masaaki Mochizuki vs Tomohiro Ishii 7-13-00*


Ishii in the late 90's/Early 00's is basically a Kawada cosplay or at least looks like one. They look oddly similar. The match starts of with Mochizuki kicks the shit out of Ishii and Ishii replies with working on his legs. Though that didn't last long and Mochi started to brutalise Ishii’s legs with some nasty kicks and leg submissions. Ishii is a great babyface in peril, selling Mochizuki’s offence really well and does a great job at getting the crowd root for him. The finishing stretch was okay. Ishii was doing the generic puro offence, lariats and tiger suplexs etc but Mochi’s kicks were a big factor to overcome and Mochi got the win. Not to the level of what they would both go at later in their careers but there were glimpses. ****1/4 *


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (ROH Final Battle 2008)*

FIRED UP AFTER WATCHING THAT ONE :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels (TNA Unbreakable 2005)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Koji Kanemoto (NJPW Best of the Super Jr. XXI)*

Quite the gem. Love it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Go Shiozaki vs. Kazuchika Okada - Dominion - Non Title Match *


- Th GHC Heavyweight Champion taking on the future ace of New Japan Pro Wrestling is something that will obviously be intriguing. The crowd is relatively hot for the match, chanting "Okada" for a lot of the match. Go starts beating on Okada. With Chops, and single leg Boston crabs. Okada mounts some good offence including his famous dropkick which had some good height on it. They had a nice chop exchange where Okada pounded on go with all his might but was dropped by a spinning back chop. And Go finished him with a Go Crusher for the win. Great 8 minutes of action. Okada looked great as the young underdog, having some good offence against the newly crowned GH Heavyweight Champion.* ***1/4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*American Dragon vs Spanky (TWA 2000)*

x275u9y


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr. Cerebro v. Bomber Infernal (IWRG 1/29/18)
After some tie up where Infernal refuses to get off of Cerebro, they go for your usual tie up and Cerebro has a big "fuck you" moment by hitting two dives and submitting Infernal for the first fall. It's officially on. Second fall has some mean strikes but is basically...a second fall in a lucha match. THAT IS, until Infernal refuses to get his hold off of Cerebro even after Cerebro submits. He does eventually and still doesn't stop the assault. And then Cerebro sells next to none of it to go on offense. It's one thing if you no-sell one move but I mean this was like a full on beat-down with kicking him while he was down, stretchy limb holds and all this shit. Infernal did basically what he possibly could have with the restrictions of it being a normally sanctioned match with normal rules. This had a lot of really good shit but that I was really soured by that one moment because of the shadow it cast on the third fall. They just wrestled way too evenly for the context.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tyler Bate - _Kamikaze Pro: Sky's The Limit III 4/29/16_

This was...weird. ZSJ is having more atypical "strong style" stand off exchanges here than he's ever had while working in Japan. Eh, was ok. Nothing more.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Matt Riddle vs. Sami Callihan _(AAW Chaos Theory 2018)_ **** 3/4*

Awesome, hard hitting stuff with a pleasantly surprising finish. Apparently the first time these two have ever faced off too which is crazy to think.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's last PWG match before going to WWE. This happened 22 days before his last ROH match with Nigel. This is historic.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles - _ROH: Time to Man Up 8/4/06_

Despite its somewhat cold reception this match got on here when it first happened, I'm not gonna let a match booked well to put over Joe heading into a World Championship match vs Danielson the next night hinder what was still a heck of a 12 minute sprint between the two. Joe & Styles know no other way to battle each other, doesn't matter if it is TNA or ROH, for a championship or not, this is what you'd expect. Joe taking Styles (then) last ROH appearance away w/the Sleeper Suplex, to the surprise of the crowd, fits ideally w/the scenario he has w/Danielson. Bryan defeats someone else earlier in the night, within the same time, stealing Joe's STF. Joe takes all of it in stride, manages to have Styles' number, that even w/the motivation of wanting to go out on top, Joe cuts all of that off, to put Styles away as if he can be a random guy from the midcard. Loving that, more than say, if they went 20 minutes, killed each other and all that good stuff. That's happened in the past; this was settling something else. Still, the motivation this match had was furious. Styles hitting all of his big, hard hitting signatures on Joe w/the dropkick, phenomenal forearm, tope, & Styles Clash. Joe on a different level though, even for "ROH Samoa Joe", going right through all of that, almost looking past Styles and still winning. So yeah, this is super good. It just isn't trying to be an epic. Which is more than ok w/me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA Lockdown 2008)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Two out of Three Falls Match*

Great Muta vs Brad Armstrong - _WCW: Saturday Night 5/30/92_

MUTA :cozy

Only drawback was Armstrong's iffy selling. He's done this before, and it is quite frustrating. Muta opting to work clean to seal his babyface demeanor here stateside, still implements all of his beguiling functions/mannerisms while working straight-forward, saving the big moves for the end. Just glad he put enough in to care, and it wasn't a vs Chono fiasco like it would be come Starrcade at the end of the year. So, what the hell, I liked it.




Brock said:


> Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA Lockdown 2008)


Their best match. Joe finally winning. Everything. kada


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> Only drawback was Armstrong's iffy selling. He's done this before, and it is quite frustrating.


Reminds me of that Mutoh/Hase v. Armstrong/Norton tag where Armstrong does a great job selling his leg for over ten minutes and then kind of blows it off by jumping around everywhere after tagging back in. 

I assume you've seen Liger/Armstrong from WCW in 92? I only mention it because I was looking up exactly who was in that tag and I don't remember a lick of that match ever happening.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Reminds me of that Mutoh/Hase v. Armstrong/Norton tag where Armstrong does a great job selling his leg for over ten minutes and then kind of blows it off by jumping around everywhere after tagging back in.
> 
> I assume you've seen Liger/Armstrong from WCW in 92? I only mention it because I was looking up exactly who was in that tag and I don't remember a lick of that match ever happening.


That's exactly what he did vs Muta. Muta works the leg for a spell, then goes to the arm, and goes back to the leg, but Brad goes all "I'm gonna do a bunch of top rope crossbodies now". Then briefly sold his arm following it, and that was a lot less damaged and I was like WHAT.

Perhaps. The Liger vs Armstrong match is on the Network now, according to the date, so I can watch it rn just to refresh the memory.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Matt Riddle vs Deonna Purrazzo - _Beyond Wrestling: Lit Up 4/5/18_

lmao at Riddle clearly holding back, slowing down, and just all around taking the piss in stooging for a unbelievable 5 minutes w/a forgettable opponent. At least he kneed her in the face. Still, this intergender thing is taken a bit too far nowadays. Sara Del Rey is sorely missed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Matt Riddle vs Minoru Suzuki - _GCW: Matt Riddle's BLOODSPORT 4/5/18_

First off, the presentation of this is AMAZING. The hard cam position over the sea of fans (damn near sold out for a good sized venue), Suzuki & Riddle posted in their respective corners, no ropes, all that anticipation in the air. This felt like a WrestleMania weekend special event within 10 seconds. That match itself fecking ruled too. It's basically two guys I just want to watch do anything at this point, so seeing them match up in grappling or making facial expressions has me loving it. It wasn't MiSu slapping the piss out of someone level - there was a bit of that here, so yay - but what it did have was some cool anticipatory, dramatic shoot scenarios seeing them teeter on the edge of the ring, who would get caught first, etc. I was going nuts when both ignored the ref and kept grappling to the point they almost fell out of the ring. Riddle gets his footing on the floor, starts to attack MiSu from the standing position, and yet Suzuki totally gets the upper hand and applies submissions on the concrete. They're on the floor, literally grappling. Well, this novelty has worked. And for a match that wasn't even set to take place; b/c supposedly Low Ki lied about a neck injury to get out of working vs Riddle. I love you, Ki. But damn, would have liked to see that. Riddle drops Suzuki on his head w/a german suplex, there's a recreation of the Big Show/Mankind WM 15 spot. And Suzuki felt like he just wouldn't die at any point. What a roll he's on. By the time Suzuki got Riddle in the rear naked choke, I knew that was it. Suzuki in a complete work is frightening, give him some wiggle room back in a shoot-esque capacity, and good grief. He's gonna choke out anyone he wants. Really cool moment where Riddle throws up a hang loose hand gesture in his attempts to get free from the choke; crowd pops big for it thinking he can evade, only to be unconscious moments later. Yesssssss at everything. This might have only been 8 minutes, too. I have to see the entire event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

AJ Styles vs PAC (PWG All Star Weekend 4)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nick Gage vs. Penta El Zero M (GCW Joey Janela's Spring Break 2)*

Super fun brawl. Nick Gage rules.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ladder match for the new North American Championship NXT Takeover

Watch this. It's crazy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NXT Championship -- Andrade "Cien" Almas (c) vs. Aleister Black

Very good match. I recommend it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

trying to catch up on some stuff from this weekend right before Mania like a complete reta good boy.

Keith Lee v. Darby Allin (Evolve 102)
I forget every time that there's a WWN Championship. I like Allin enough now that I see him against a big man and go "no shit this is gonna be good." Allin adds so much just by virtue of being the punk fucker he is who's also super athletic and willing to eat some shit. He did a tremendous job of chopping Lee down, dashing left and right to get as much momentum as possible. AMAZING spot where Lee did a shoulder tackle/pounce while Allin was mid-air. Another AMAZING spot where Lee grabbed Allin by the pants and swung him across the ring basically by the waistline. Allin took the powerbomb at the end by bouncing up off of his back and flipping over. Like....DOOD.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

That ladder match with a bunch of fellas from TakeOver New Orleans
Multi-man ladder matches aren't my thing and haven't been for years. I couldn't make any criticism of this that I didn't make about another one of these types of matches 7 years ago. Whether I think it's better or worse than a usual one, or one of the old classic ones, it just doesn't matter to me. This was probably a bad way to properly introduce myself to Velveteen Dream. "Hence the word 'pyrrhic'" was said on commentary.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Andrade Almas v. Aleister Black, TakeOver New Orleans
These two were treating each other like Twitter troglodytes. WWE commentary, ladies and gents. Fun and exciting match though I think they could have one much tighter in the near future (or in the past I haven't seen those if they exist lmao). Felt a little your turn-my turn to me? My Almas viewing recently has him being outshone by Gargano so I got a chance here to appreciate what he does well. I love how he hits a move outside (like the corkscrew dive here) and quickly rushes his opponent to the ring so he can try to end the match. The valet getting her shit in was amusing as always. I didn't expect the finish.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Andrade Almas v. Aleister Black, TakeOver New Orleans
> These two were treating each other like Twitter troglodytes. WWE commentary, ladies and gents. *Fun and exciting match though I think they could have one much tighter in the near future (or in the past I haven't seen those if they exist lmao). Felt a little your turn-my turn to me?* My Almas viewing recently has him being outshone by Gargano so I got a chance here to appreciate what he does well. I love how he hits a move outside (like the corkscrew dive here) and quickly rushes his opponent to the ring so he can try to end the match. The valet getting her shit in was amusing as always. I didn't expect the finish.


I think this is a very fair assessment of the match but I also think it was smart of them to do this when they were in between two really lengthy matches to start and end the show. Think the structure along with all the interference really got the crowd into it. Almas looked like a million bucks as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CM Punk vs AJ Styles (ROH At Our Best 2004)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe (ROH At Our Best 2004)

:done Epic

Jay's blood loss :jones

Joe was just tremendous as a sadistic bastard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock vs Roman at this year's Mania. As Dusty Rhodes would say, this match was the drizzling shits.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rey Fenix & Rey Horus vs Flamita & Bandito - _WrestleCon Mark Hitchcock Memorial Supershow 4/5/18_

Oh hell yes, this was a blast. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Daniel Bryan and Shane vs. Owens and Zayn at Mania. Match was okay but there was not enough Bryan and too much of Shane selling. Crowd response was great and Bryan looked pretty damn good for a man who should have had great ring rust.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Cody vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Supercard of Honor XII)*

Cody's performance made this a match to remember. Kenny offered pretty much nothing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Championship*

CM Punk(c) vs Daniel Bryan - _WWE: Over the Limit 2012_

I could write endlessly about this, b/c it all matters & still is brilliant. I'll opt to keep it short and sweet instead; Everything about this is _the best_.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeff Hardy, Seth Rollins, & Finn Balor vs The Miz, Curtis Axel, & Bo Dallas - _WWE: Monday Night RAW 4/9/18_

Watching a RAW at 3 AM for some reason. Jeff Hardy is back, yay. Miz stooging by tripping himself over the rope so he can't stop a hot tag + whiffing on a clothesline attempt is lowkey hilarious.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmmm Wonder how many stars Meltzer gave this?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*AJ Styles vs Roman Reigns - Payback*

So apparently this is the new era. HA. They have a decent start to the match. AJ does a messed up arm drag which gets laugh out of me. AJ with so stiff punches which fires up Ro-Ro, who out strengths him. JBL annoys me about 5 minutes into the match (no surprise). Roman does 2 nice looking powermoves. It was VERY slow and the match felt off until AJ hit his forearm which was awesome. Then AJ wins by count-out. sigh. Shane comes out and looks way more healthy then he does now (bit worrying) and restarts the match. Roamn gets DQ'd. sigh. Really? Really? Okay. Nice superman punch in mid air.The Club comes out which I'm fine with their storyline involvement. I actually loved that they used the ropes to stop AJ from getting the three from the forearm and not just have Roman kick out of it. Then the Uso's come out.sigh. Guess they are related so makes sense but I'm not a have of this spot. Roman is selling one second then just does a dive (I admit an impressive dive) to the outside. Umm what? Okay. They had an alright ending. Nothing special but they protected the Forearm which I liked. 

The match isn't great. The first half of the match felt slow and something wasn't connecting with me. Then the shitty false finishes happened (they weren't needed at all and they were executed poorly IMO). But the second half was much better and I may not have liked the interference, it made sense and protected AJ so I can forgive it.Given the reviews about this match, I expected way more and wasn't given it unfortunately. *(***)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs Takeshi Morishima (ROH Fifth Year Festival NYC)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shingo vs Takeshi Morishima (ROH Good Times, Great Memories)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They should make all of Taker's future Mania matches squashes like this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship/NWA World Heavyweight Championship*

Great Muta(c) vs Masahiro Chono(c) - _NJPW: Fantastic Story in Tokyo Dome 1/4/93_

Not nearly enough to be a carryjob from Muta, but he was the only aspect of this match that was any good. The mannerisms of the personality, way he'd ponder using a weapon, wandering ringside while things don't go his way after an exchange on the mat. He bumps hard and creates all the notable high points which gets the crowd pumping. Love how he sells getting trapped in a hold w/an expression that he doesn't quite understand what is happening. He's stuck, can't move, only the pain registers, but knows he has to get out and inflict his own punishment. The clothesline on the ramp spot still rules. Muta missing his handspring elbow on the ramp was lowkey nuts; ravages his neck. Looks amazing for the completely out of sync, manic entity that he is. Chono is trash; hardly puts any effort in. Body language is shot, no interest in his expression, lazily does nothing until he hits a couple of Yazuka Kicks and gets the fans to pop for the STF in the finishing stretch. Sigh. I know the neck injury happened, but c'mon. You find a way to work around limitations, not crap the bed. Charisma was nowhere to be found. Guess he needed those black pants & sunglasses real quick.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*No Rope Explosive Barbed Wire Death Match*

Masahiro Chono vs Atsushi Onita - _NJPW: Strong Style Symphony: New Japan Spirit 1999 4/10/99_

Chono found those black pants & sunglasses. And that charisma was on full display. Seeing him casually evade the ropes early, looking too cool to be duped into being forced onto dangerous explosive barbed wire. Crowd hot w/anticipation & loving Chono all at the same time. Complete spectacle, less overly gruesome, more larger than life in feel. Chono. Onita. The insane gimmick. Fans loving all of it. Would call this a blast to watch, although that feels woefully cheeky when it comes to word play. So, let me say it was super cool, the explosions never stop being mind-blowing to watch, another side to New Japan's interest in doing something different on their big stage, & two wrestlers willing to go full tilt for 16 minutes in a battle that would be so punishing, a stalemate was the only way to go. Wouldn't be a memorable barbed wire match if someone didn't get torn to bits too; Onita's arm meeting that fate. Fits his bandaged, battle scarred body image. I love that this is the opening match. Of course we know why, w/the ropes being what they are, but hell, just starting off a Tokyo Dome event w/some literal pyro & ballyhoo and two dudes caught in the middle of it. Chono was legitimately so much better in this and it was 6 years later. He needed to get grumpy & have a couple of evil factions, it seems.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You should really watch this series sequentially because of the numerous callbacks in the ensuing matches:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Da Soul Touchaz_ (Acid Jaz, Willie Richardson, & Marshe Rockett) vs _Team Blood, Sweat, & Ears_ (Super Xtremo, Kobra Kai, & La Sombra Canadianese) - _Chikara: King of Trios 2008 - Night Two_

This is bringing back so many memories. Can't believe this is already a decade old. Soul Touchaz debut might be their most refreshing highlight during their part-time tenure w/Chikara during seasons 7-10. BSE contingent pulled their weight, too, offering an eclectic clash of masks vs verbose personalities. Chikara constantly helping other promotions sell their personalities/angles on their shows for a tapestry of depth while Kai & Xtremo continued their friction. Whole lot of fun, functional, very Chikara-esque pulse of energy among all six. The kind of overall entertaining gem you like to get from King of Trios & their more unknown entries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_FIST_ (Icarus, Gran Akuma, & Chuck Taylor) vs _Sweet N' Sour Inc._ (Sara Del Rey, Tank Toland, & Bobby Dempsey) - _Chikara: King of Trios 2008: Night Two_

So damn awesome. Sweet N' Sour were in rare form on this night; Toland absolutely killing it. Great bunch of power moves & personal trainer/exorcised based offense. Launching Icarus across the ring w/a biel & busting out pop up powerslams like he's Goldberg. Del Rey is full tilt Death Rey, being best in the world per the norm & ohhhh yeah was this fanbase really to shower Bobby w/nothing but love after all the abuse he's been getting by his stablemates. Dude takes everything FIST dishes out against him, and still the poor lad gets gassed and falls right into Icarus' Pedigree. Top finish. Forcing that workout regiment to continue w/no end in sight. FIST wasn't to be outdone on the Rudo side of things, Taylor on point, Icarus being a total shit earning the copious amounts of heat he always got, & Akuma being the sicko who wants to dictate punishment on the fat kid & woman, but then the moment either of them stand up and fight back, he swiftly bolts from the ring. This clicked big time from start to finish. Love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Loved it. The crowd was rabid for everything. Whilst the selling wasn't great all the time, it was good enough that I can allow adrenaline to cover the rest. The submissions looked snug, the striking parts were great and the storytelling was awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus - _WWE: Smackdown 4/2/15_

Ehhh, kind of dull. Guess it has more of a noteworthy element to it for it being the match that largely put Danielson on the shelf for three years. Far cry from any of the other matches they had in WWE prior.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Vacant PWG World Championship - Three Way Match*

Human Tornado vs Roderick Strong vs Karl Anderson - _PWG: Dia De Los Dangerous 2/24/08_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Ikkitousen Strong Climb 2018 Block B*

Kazuki Hashimoto vs Ryuichi Kawakami - _BJW Ikkitousen 2018 ~ Strong Climb Night Five 4/1/18_

Sendai crowd was giving nothing back, which is too bad. Sort of ends when it was really picking up, but for the basis of the Strong Division - and K-Hash's style - it was a minor sprint that started off grounded, then worked its way up into hard strikes & a couple of smashed up collisions. It's just damn good to see K-Hash back in the thick of it w/the heavyweights. Fingers crossed it continues.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I really enjoyed the match. Casas mat work was fantastic. Incredible leg strength keeping Asai up, only using his legs, after the surfboard. Even if it was only for a few seconds. Both men integrated their styles together really well and it lead to a real good match. Really interesting to see Ultimo Dragon (which I didn’t realise for a while) before he donned the famous mask that he wears.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chris Benoit vs Finlay (WWE Smackdown 05/05/2006)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Champion Carnival 2018 Block A*

Yuji Hino vs Shingo Takagi - _AJPW: Champion Carnival 2018 Night Seven 4/15/18_

It's smashy-smashy in the way of a lot of today's Puro bread and butter is achieved, given that it does have one of the more premiere hosses around in the match, but that doesn't sour me on this being as much of a hell of a fight as I had wanted. Shingo tried as best as he could to negate one of Hino's limbs after he cracked it on the ring post. Bringing a chair briefly into the mix, attempting any long term damage so he can avoid all the muscled up strikes & big finishes. Didn't exactly work, and had to abandon ship by meeting Hino head on in a couple of duels. They got Kobashi vs Sasaki a few times; crowd is absolutely digging it. Shingo doesn't do too badly, and then again, another plan that doesn't quite work. Hino eventually begins to cave his chest in w/some of the meatiest bah gawd chops ever seen. Quick, think to action, Shingo tries some different type of bombs w/a Death Valley Driver to the floor and Made in Japan. Which STILL wouldn't keep Hino down. (teasing a Last Falconry as Shingo kept lifting Hino higher and higher while trapped in the inverted pumphandle was so good) Hino is as cool of a badass prick monster as ever, takes all of this, decapitates Shingo w/possibly even meatier lariats than his chops. Completes the goal of staying undefeated after he plunges Shingo to the depths of hell w/the always body shattering FUCKING BOMB. Damn. Hino going over a star like Shingo. Surely this can't be slept on by All Japan going further. When this got hot, it got hot. What a gooooooood time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson, KENTA, & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards) & Chris Hero (w/Shane Hagadorn) (ROH on HDNet Episode 26) (Air Date 09.21.2009)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz (WWE Night of Champions 2010)*

Watched this to get myself even more hyped for their upcoming feud on SmackDown, and yep, it still bangs big time. One of the best matches of 2010 & THE BEST match of Miz's career, easily. Bryan's selling is perfect.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Finn Balor vs. Seth Rollins - WWE SummerSlam 2016 *

The match had a nice, quick start then Balor’s arm got dislocated and then the pace slowed down. Nothing really interesting is happening, though Seth attempting to do a Rainmaker was weird to see. The match started to get better when Balor goes on offence which is hilarious due to the circumstances. What this match does have is they are actually making the No DQ stip matter with Seth not breaking is awful looking triangle when Balor grabs the ropes. Nice. The crowd booing the belt is hilarious still. They do a few quick near falls that pop the crowd. Seth does his shitty superplex into the falcon arrow set-up but he goes for a pedigree instead. Balor reverses and goes on offence. So he is just going to no sell the superplex then? NOPE. Balor hit a drop kick then his stop and the match ends. THANK GOD. 


So slow and boring for the majority of the match. Balor was the best of the two but due to his injury, he couldn’t do much so the match sucked. Then they get the fast paced action which came out of nowhere and didn’t flow well with the rest of the match and they did that awful Davey Richard level Superplex no sell. Really bad match. **¼*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan vs. Ted DiBiase Jr. (WWE Survivor Series 2010)*

A gem. Lovely match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Zack Sabre Jr. & Angelico vs. Moustache Mountain _(Fight Club Pro - A Tribute to Francois Trebec)_ **** 1/2*

This was a fun time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Joe Doering vs Ryouji Sai - _AJPW: Champion Carnival 2018 Night Seven 4/15/18_

Small & explosive. Their track record tends to be Sai going in head first to beat Doering as fast as he can, b/c the size difference eventually swallows him up. More of the same here, as eventually through Sai lifting Doering up to the top rope, going 110 miles per hour, it was a timely flying crossbody and Spiral Bomb that ravaged Sai in no time. Sai's facial expressions are top notch; really selling the searing sting of the strikes & his frustration in finding ways to get the win.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin Steen vs PAC (PWG Holy Diver Down)

Excellent match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Triple Crown Championship*

Joe Doering(c) vs Zeus - _AJPW: New Year Wars 2018 Night One_

I haven't given much thought to what my favorite match of 2018 is thus far, but hell, it might just be this. Utterly fantastic hoss fight. Doering living out what are some clear inspirations like a Hansen or a Dr. Death; now being in THAT position as THAT guy in All Japan. Fits like a glove. Once side by side w/Suwama in Evolution, sitting pretty as his number two, now def cemented as a standout all on his own. I love Zeus. I feel as if I don't spread that around very much, but I love this guy. Dude has the name Zeus which is so good, b/c he's the man w/the strength of a God and it shows. Coming in from Osaka Pro in 2014, looking like the most jacked up bodybuilder turned pro wrestler, constantly proving people wrong that he can work & that he can fight. He's gotten himself into so much more defined wrestling shape, that it's only further helped him in his growth over the last four years. And let me tell you, do I get rather giddy knowing there's a Zeus vs Doering match main eventing inside of Korakuen for the Triple Crown. 

Right off the bat they're swinging, they're clubberin', they're moving up and down. Doering is a literal monster as he's even sort of dwarfing the muscular Zeus. Which is a sight that's a lot to take in considering it NEVER happens. Through that, Doering def finds himself on top p. quickly. I like the way Doering moves in his matches, it's of a Vader-esque fluidity. Where it's kind of slow and heavy, but he's def pushing himself to hustle so it isn't plodding. He's BIG, so he moves like he's BIG, and that's always good w/a hoss. Not that I mind big guys who can be nimble, it's just cool when a giant dude works w/all of his size/weight to his advantage. One of his staple attacks is a flying cross body, so there you go. Especially great on how he uses it as a way to crush momentum, rather than "I'm gonna start to get speedy all of a sudden". The way Zeus attempts his comeback is through his searing chops (think Flair or Roderick Strong like, opposed to the meaty throw your entire body into it style of Kobashi, Sasaki, or a Yuji Hino) and the best no-sell moment I can remember. Doering looking to apply a suplex to keep him down, Zeus eats the suplex, springs to life to the delight of the crowd, hits his own. Makes sure to keep the front-face lock applied, hits another. Then hits another. THEN crotches Joe on the top rope. Three in a row + the corner spot. That's the power, for ya. Doing it w/ease by the look of it, too. Zeus knowing the power isn't going to be the only thing he wants to have in his arsenal, he breaks out the agility a few times to take his opponent out of it. From countering an irish whip into a springboard clothesline to slingshot topes to the floor. Zeus busting out some rare offense at the big dance. And you know how he follows those moves up? By hitting a god damn gorilla press slam on Doering immediately afterwards. Not to mention Zeus busts out a Schwein to counter the original attempt at the Spiral Bomb. And eventually gets an excellent dramatic near fall after he manages to hit the Jackhammer finish. What. A. Guy. This is so great. They're not stopping, there's so many surly elbow drops and hard hits I can't keep up. The momentum shifts were enough to where Zeus def had to fight uphill, but looked tremendous in eventual defeat w/o going into the "your turn, my turn" spiel. Another championship match he comes out on the losing end of, yet leaves w/plenty of stock rising. Doering empties out a few of his bombs like the piledriver and the lariat before he can actually execute the Spiral Bomb. The near-falls in this succession were awesome; Korakuen loving both guys, but wanting Zeus to keep kicking out either for him to get the duke or just so they can see this match last as long as these two were physically capable of. I was right there w/'em. Got sucked up into everything immediately. 20 immersive minutes on my end. A hell of a battle.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> *Triple Crown Championship*
> 
> Joe Doering(c) vs Zeus - _AJPW: New Year Wars 2018 Night One_
> 
> I haven't given much thought to what my favorite match of 2018 is thus far, but hell, it might just be this.


Fuck yes finally someone who actually like this match as much as I did!  It's absolutely fantastic. The way they sold the punishment and built the drama was outstanding. Currently in my top 5 for the year. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Corey said:


> Fuck yes finally someone who actually like this match as much as I did!  It's absolutely fantastic. The way they sold the punishment and built the drama was outstanding. Currently in my top 5 for the year. (Y)


Kind of not surprised to hear that. As in my way of backtracking atm, this match flew completely past me, to the point where I was a bit stunned I didn't hear about it sooner. b/c how could nobody be talking about this? It's incredible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs Davey Richards (ROH Final Countdown Tour; Boston)*

Fantastic :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at the Yes/No chants at 22:54 in the year 2004. :bryanlol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*GHC Heavyweight Championship*

Kenou(c) vs Kaito Kiyomiya - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Navigation for the Future 2018 Night One 1/6/18_

Actual heat for a NOAH match? Korakuen is the best, but even some of the events last year had a hard time drawing in the fans. Anyways, w/this welcomed addition, this match was def more on the 50/50 side of things, which stopped it from being better, although I would say I liked it. Kind of being sold as great in some circles though, and it def wasn't that. I know why, though. If the Zeus vs Doering match represents a more "old school" sensibility within Puro, w/presence & atmosphere going hand in hand w/the physicality, then this is def taken from the playbook of modern pro graps. These aren't usual heavys, they're two ex-Juniors, one of which is a 21 year old recent graduate from excursion and the other the newly minted Heavyweight Champion trying to usher in a new era for his promotion. They certainly worked this a la a Junior style. Lots of momentum shifts, workrate out the ass, pacing not letting up from bell to bell. That stuff does get lauded quite a bit today The narrative behind this sells it stronger than some of the work tends to, but that's ok. This could have been an absolute stinker w/the potential unproven champion meeting the unproven novice. But I'll give them credit, they hook the crowd, and didn't lose 'em once. That's a good sign. As for the pro's, I like Kenou's application of his speed. Works really well vs an opponent like Kiyomiya where he can dupe him out of a few transitions b/c of the experience factor. Shift to the left to pick an ankle, shift to the right to wriggle out of a submission and lunge for the rope, etc. The kind of thing I've seen Davey Richards try and it looks really awful, but Kenou has it down p. well. Kiyomiya wears emerald green trunks, so that's cool on the sense of Misawa and all. He wants to be that kind of champion, clinging to the names of the past, meanwhile Kenou is looking towards a new evolution within NOAH. That's where the clash was here. Couple of iffy points I had was the momentum shifts. I get the Junior style and all that, but this isn't a Junior Championship match. Someone could have worked a little bit on top here. Probably Kenou considering he's the champ and here's this kid wanting to take back a championship for purist reasons. He's been a total bully in the past, should have applied it in the match. Then there were some headbutts. Ehhh. Felt unneeded. Like it's 2018, the workrate in this is crazy, so what's next? Oh, headbutts. Didn't feel as tacked on as some geeks doing it like in America would, but yeah, just not really anything of value there. Especially when Kenou's kicks are sick enough that they bloodied up Kiyomiya's nose. The finish comes out of the blue w/a TKO via the kicks, too. Now that works. Liked the finish, liked that it sets up Kenoh as a badass in his first defense, keeps his bully spirit alive, and establishes his way of achieving wins under his era of NOAH. Good match, lots of effort, could be better, but I'll accept it. First match from NOAH in a bit that I'll actually take the time to talk about b/c it DID earn a reaction & had some qualities I enjoyed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks to @MC 16 ; for enabling me to see this match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Probably go down as a nice little gem of WWE television this year. Enjoyable hoss fight. **** 1/4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Corey said:


> Probably go down as a nice little gem of WWE television this year. Enjoyable hoss fight. **** 1/4*


Didn't even register that a new NXT was around today. These guys slugging it out one more time. :cozy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Big Van Walter vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (wXw Live in Hamburg)*

Maybe the best match they've had against each other. On par w/ the PWG epic from last year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. YAMATO


MOCHI!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Samoa Joe vs Low Ki (ROH Glory By Honor 2002)*

:done

Holy fuck this was stiff and brutal. They beat the crap out of each other and it's tremendous. Watch this shit if you havnt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH World Championship*

Dalton Castle(c) vs Marty Scurll - _ROH: Supercard of Honor XII 4/7/18_

Glad this got last billing as it was the better of the double main event when Cody vs Omega failed to live up to the hype. Didn't actively mind Scurll in this, he wasn't joking around, so good on him. That said, it was Castle who made the match. Real gritty stuff, liked his selling & grimacing from start to finish; made this ugly dogfight feel just like how it looked. Would say too bad about the crowd too, but this is ROH, these crowds are usually awful unless someone is doing a needless spot/dive. Good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pentagon vs. Rey Fenix in the debut of MLW Fusion. Really good match. Pentagon looked great and the crowd was into it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

THE MAN said:


> Pentagon vs. Rey Fenix in the debut of MLW Fusion. Really good match. Pentagon looked great and the crowd was into it.


Any idea if the show is online anywhere?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corey said:


> Any idea if the show is online anywhere?


No idea. It wasn't even uploaded to XWT because I would have downloaded it. I was just fortunate enough to have access to the BeIN network so I could catch the debut episode.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987873946757316608


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Munenori Sawa (EVOLVE 5)*

Always been one of my favorite EVOLVE matches :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Impact World Championship Briefcase & Impact Tag Team Championship Briefcase On the Line*

Eli Drake vs Moose - _Impact Wrestling: 4/5/18_

There hasn't been much to talk about w/Impact circa 2018. As it shows, but Eli Drake still manages to get some of his matches into actual good territory. That deserves praise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy Williams, the guitarist for Every Time I Die, is a pretty decent pro wrestler.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Flip Gordon _(PWG Neon Knights)_ *****

Sabre just kind of stood around while Flip did his flippy shit on offense. It was hilarious to watch because he didn't seem to care at all. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988553362470723584


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Matt Riddle vs. Keith Lee _(PWG Neon Knights)_ **** 3/4*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av21742426?from=search&seid=5039670678301702999 (whole show)

I'll be the first person to tell you this match went on a bit too long and there was too many nearfalls, but it was damn sure an enjoyable watch for the most part. Nothing but bomb throwing with Riddle bouncing off the mat or being thrown around like a rag doll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Drew Gulak v. Tony Nese, 205 Live 2/13/18

A little too back-and-forth for me but still a good and fun match that got way more time to develop than I expected it would. I would say I recommend this but I'm the last to watch it and am taking everyone else's recommendation by watching this so eh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Michael Elgin v. Tomohiro Ishii, New Japan Cup Day 1

Got about a dozen minutes into this and asked myself why I bothered.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*World Heavyweight Championship - Ladder Match*

Chris Jericho(c) vs Shawn Michaels - _WWE: No Mercy 2008_

As someone who can't stand 95% of their matches, quite overjoyed this holds up as a really sufficient, and acceptably brutal, hate-fest. About as well one can be w/Michaels, especially post-injury return. Jericho gets so obliterated in this, but risks so much w/o doing anything necessarily over the top. It sells the danger of the ladder, simply b/c Jericho got messed up by it through the unfortunate circumstances. (you're fucking about w/a ladder to beat up somebody you're supposed to hate, yeah, you may leave w/some scars in the process.) Only helps all the more when he eeks out the victory. Great stuff.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Open The Dream Gate Title vs. Hair vs. Mask Five Way Steel Cage Match:YAMATO © vs. BxB Hulk vs. Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Doi vs. Shingo Takagi ****¾ *

Even though the rules may be confusing on a paper, this match was really simple in its execution. At first I was confused as to way Kong making it to the end has the most to lose but then I saw it as, the closer you get to the title, the bigger the risk and that makes perfect sense to me. The match itself was incredible, so chaotic, so much fun to watch, very creative and exciting. Doi was fantastic throughout the match, YAMATO was pretty good also. This was a war and it looked like it by the end of the match. It definitely lived up to the name of the show, Dead or Alive. Phenomenal match.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hulk Hogan (c) vs. Kamala - This was such a fun match. It really was. Surprisingly on how Kamala was agile for his size. Something about these matches back in the 80's, they were charming and fun to watch. When things were simple yet amazing to watch. People cheering on was amazing. Honestly, I've enjoyed this and commentary was good to listen to. LONG LIKE THE HULKSTER!!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Not bad.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Two out of Three Falls Match*

Soberano Jr. vs El Barbaro Cavernario - _CMLL: 3/27/18_

Cavernario pearl harbor's Soberano during his entrance and from that point on the mauling doesn't stop for nearly 20 minutes. Soberano takes a beating that demands to be seen. Loses via countout b/c he's so thrashed within two minutes he can't make it in the ring. Wins the second fall only b/c Cavernario is entering PEAK RUDO levels by ripping the mask off w/o a care. Then the kid spends the rest of the match getting murked some more, getting bitten, slammed into the guard rails, splatting on the concrete, having his entire face exposed, but having to work w/a mask that was torn far beyond belief, etc. Whew. And a new heavily one-sided favorite is born. I'd have this up there w/a few epic Eddie Kingston/Brodie Lee demolitions, and even stuff like Taker vs Mankind HIAC & JOE VS NECRO off the top of my head. I loved this sooooo much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kento Miyahara vs. Shingo Takagi (AJPW Champion Carnival 2018 - Day 1)*

Shingo was fantastic in this, but fucking Kento not selling the leg :no:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Awesome hidden gem. Must watch if you're a fan of Naruki Doi.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Six Way Match*

Brian Cage vs Trevor Lee vs DJ Z vs Dezmond Xavier vs Taiji Ishimori vs El Hijo Del Phantasma - _Impact Wrestling: Redemption 4/22/18_

BRIAN CAGE

Figured this would have been a little much for what I can not care about, but it was fine. If the usual of what one would expect, but Cage was the catalyst with his x-factor power/speed combination taking everybody out. Which is what it should have been filled with.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jun Akiyama vs. Suwama (AJPW Champion Carnival 2018)*

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Juice Robinson vs. Tanahashi and ZSJ vs SANADA. from the semifinal of New Japan Cup 2018 on AXS. Both were very good. I wish I could see a ZSJ vs. Bryan match now because I think it would be utterly fantastic.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Abdullah Kobayashi vs Shuji Ishikawa Never seen so much blood in a wrestling match


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns - Money In The Bank 2016 (**¼)*

The roles in the match are an odd one to pick apart. On one hand, Roman is bigger so it makes sense that he is on offence but the way WWE does their Face/Heel Dynamics, the heel Rollins should be the one on offence. Seth looked sloppy and slow throughout the match,meaning the pace was very slow and the match dragged for around 17 minutes before it got any interesting. This match had some nice moments like Roman counting the pedigree into the superman punch spot and the reversal of the spear into the pedigree (back to this at the moment) but that’s really it. There was no sell of the buckle bomb into the superman punch was I didn’t like, an unneeded ref bump and Seth did his falcon arrow supersplex spot ughh. Going back to the reversing of the spear into the pedigree spot, that should’ve been the ending. Especially considering that he pinned him again anyway. Pointless kick out and it led to a flat finish. The crowd was dead for the large parts of the match and it wasn’t fun to watch. Slow, long, boring and had very few good moments.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship:* Ilja Dragunov (c) vs. WALTER _(wXw True Colors 2018)_ **** 1/2*

There's some ref shenanigans here but the match got a lot better after the restart. Very physical but they left room to improve and provide a much better bout in the future. Tough for me to buy the finish. Kinda weak.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Impact World Championship - Three Way Match*

Austin Aries(c) vs Pentagon Jr. vs Fenix - _Impact Wrestling: Redemption 4/22/18_

Well, that was ok. About it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Sting vs Black Scorpion, Starrcade 90.

Horrible, horrible match. Perfect ending to a dreadful feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RVD vs Steven Richards Sunday night March 2nd, 2003


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*#1 Contender's Match:* WALTER vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(PROGRESS Chapter 67)_ **** 1/4*

Not really getting the hype behind this one. I thought they had several opportunities to give us an interesting and dynamic story, but never seemed to follow through with any of them. Thought it looked like Sabre was suckering him in with the strikes so he could catch the arm and work it over so that WALTER wouldn't be able to strike... but that didn't go anywhere. They just kept resetting everything and WALTER would chop him into obvlivion. I have no idea what Sabre was doing. He just kept standing up and slapping him in the face despite the fact that it wasn't working. :lol The two positives I will say is that WALTER's facial expressions were hilarious and the crowd was really into the match. That woman that shrieked at every chop was great. :lol

It's a shame I haven't really "gotten" the matches between these two this year (gave their EVOLVE bout ***) because they're my clear cut #1 and #2 for WOTY right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shingo Takagi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (AJPW Champion Carnival)*

Went a little overboard w/ the nearfalls by the end, but it was still overall a banging underdog tale. And of course when a match like this happens at Korakuen Hall, it's always a little more special than it would be anywhere else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NWA Television Championship & $50,000 on the line*

Tully Blanchard(c) vs Dusty Rhodes - _NWA: 6/13/87_

Tully's stooging. Dusty's magnificent charisma. JJ & Dark Journey getting the HEAT as seconds. Magnum pointing his cane at the heels to protect the money to molten pops. And a Dusty finish to top it all off. 80's territory crowds may be the most joyous aspect to take in regarding this wonderful sport. They'll never be this hot ever again.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*DEFIANT Internet Championship:* Travis Banks (c) vs. WALTER _(No Regrets 2018)_ **** 1/2*

Really good match. Creative little dusty finish. WALTER will be back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kento Miyahara vs. Naomichi Marufuji (AJPW Champion Carnival)*

Mehhhhhhh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

A 20 year of CIMA on WCW is an odd sight, that's for sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH World Championship*

Bryan Danielson(c) vs Chris Hero - _ROH: Hell Freezes Over 1/14/06_

Obviously it's GREAT. Hero matching Danielson move for move, submission for submission, counter for counter, etc. w/the intangible of being the no good Ultraviolent promotion guy, seamless 29 minutes. Terrific introduction for Hero to ROH. Danielson being Danielson, great like usual; using Sinclair to help pop his shoulder back in to sell the arm. Bonus points for Necro being ringside busting himself open b/c he was punching his forehead for no reason.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Seth Rollins vs CM Punk from Raw in 2013. Decent match but could be so much better if given 25 minutes on PPV now.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*TNA World Championship*

AJ Styles(c) vs Samoa Joe - _TNA: Against All Odds 2/14/10_

There's a weird novelty in watching Styles work like a dirty heel champion. b/c you're thinking, why did try it? He's never gonna be Jimmy Rave amazing doing this. He's AJ Styles, and he's been top level for years being AJ Styles. This is sounding like I hate it, and that's not true. It's just an odd thing to experience. Even more when he's vs Samoa Joe, who's in-between alignments here and working from below a lot of the match selling a bum leg and it's like remember 2005? Yeah. This exists in a surreal landscape.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kenta Kobashi vs. Yoshihiro Takayama 25/04/04*

- This match straight away had a big match feel. What I love most about these classic All Japan/NOAH matches is they show the wrestlers heading to the stage or waiting and it just adds a level of serious to the match. An aura of legitimacy to it. More companies should do that with their big matches. Anyway on to the match. Loved it this and everything in it. The psychology, the selling, the pacing, the crowd. EVERYTHING. In the match, loved Kobashi constantly working on the neck and/or upper body of Takayama, which would make the lariat or even the Burning Hammer which was teased in the match (t0 a thunderous reaction btw). Likewise, Takayama working on the arm of Kobashi, trying to combat not only the lariat but those dreading chops as well. In the beginning, Kobashi was laying into Takayama but after the work on the arm, he didn’t use them nearly as often and this match was topped off by the tremendous selling by Kobashi. For such a big guy, he is an excellent sympathetic babyface. Phenomenal match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kenny Omega vs Hangman Page - _NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2018 Night One 5/3/18_

Too bad about the legit knockout finish w/Page that it didn't quite get to build up to its fully intended conclusion. Still, a good time w/a lot of flash & brutality mixing together. The stuff that tends to work out well in an Omega-style affair. Page is so confident these days, getting semi-main & main events on New Japan ran cards feels like an area he can belong in. Not as World Champion necessarily, but as a credible upper card roster member.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Neville vs Riccochet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Go Shiozaki & Kenta Kobashi vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki - 05/11/05*

_Now this is a pretty great match and it doesn't get a lot of praise for some reason. The dynamic here is really interesting with Kenta Kobashi teaming with his trainee and Kensuke Sasaki with his. Both whom went on to become the top starts of NOAH and GHC Heavyweight Champions. So based on that alone, this match is fascinating to me. The work in the match is really excellent, it's not a normal tag team match where one team is usual on the defence, this match was constantly switching between the two teams. Everyone held their own against everyone. Personally, I though Nakajima was the star of the match by far. Out of the two proteges, Nakajima was the more popular and stood out way more in this match then Go did, who did a good job I might add. Loved the call back to their Destiny match between Sasaki and Kobashi with the chop sequences. Loved the finish as well._


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992614890958409728


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brodie Lee vs Tony Nese - _Dragon Gate USA: Uprising 6/4/11_

The Brodie Lee dominance tour on the indies/Japan circa 2007 - 2012 :zayn3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992720603718344704


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*5 Unit Survival Race Eight Man Elimination Tag Team Match*

VerserK _(Shingo Takagi, T-Hawk, El Lindaman, & Takashi Yoshida)_ vs Tribe Vanguard _(YAMATO, BxB Hulk, Kzy, & Yosuke Santa Maria)_ - _Dragon Gate: Scandal Gate 2017 Night Four 8/8/17_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992856541480054784


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs Katsuhiko Nakajima 07/12/08*

- _The match was pretty good. Loved everything about the match. Nakajima looked like a fighting underdog, Misawa looked like the wise old veteran who was tough as boots. That mixed with the visual of Kensuke Sasaki looking on, this turned out to be a pretty good match._


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Pentagon vs. Fenix in a #1 Contender's match from the debut episode of MLW Fusion. These two have faced off in a few different companies since they made a name for themselves but this was honestly the closest feeling I've gotten to the temple in LU. Really fun match. Only downside is Schiavone not knowing when to sound excited. He's calmly trying to tell us some backstory when there's a top rope spanish fly and other wild shit happening. :lol **** 1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Kazuchika Okada(c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - _NJPW: Wrestling Dontaku 2018 Night Two 5/4/18_

Tanahashi is _(still)_ godly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship:* The Briscoes (c) vs. Motor City Machine Guns _(ROH Bound By Honor: West Palm Beach)_ *** 1/2*

Lackluster main event with a poor crowd (not that they had much to cheer for anyway).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*

X-Pac(c) vs Tajiri - _WWF: RAW is WAR 8/6/01_

Short, sweet sprint that's a logical precursor to their great match at SummerSlam. Tajiri obliterates X-Pac's face a few times w/KICKS. Crowd loses their mind when Tajiri wins. So do I. :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Freebie! Another very good match from the absolute best wrestler in the world right now. Never in my life did I think would I fancy myself a Sabre guy but I get excited every time I see him in a match these days.  The finishing stretch here was great. Definitely worth a watch. **** 1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Go Shiozaki vs Kaito Kiyomiya - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: The Great Voyage 2018 In Yokohama 3/11/18_

Shiozaki will forever always be a Kobashi-lite w/his work. He's proud of this, and that's how he loves to be portrayed, as he's never one to hide who his mentor/idol is. Then there's Kiyomiya, who's trying his most to be Misawa-lite. From the Emerald trunks, to his early style, even adopting Misawa's signature movements in and out of the ring. Even w/that contention in both of their eyes, these two almost seemed to gravitate towards one another. Less as rivals initially, and more as a unit. Which as time as shown, did prove to see success. This proving ground affair was certainly a bit in the opposite direction from where Kobashi/Misawa found themselves in their career paths, as Shiozaki readily takes the kid to task early and often. Chops, guard rail whips, & various strangulation w/holds. It's their idea of the new wave, that despite who they want to live up in being, it's a completely different story. (in more ways than one, as this isn't gonna EVER be at those levels, but it's forming very early going building blocks) Despite the unfortunate lack of heat behind this - as the constant detriment to NOAH - the story of what this intended was good. I'll always love watching Go, either at high points in his career, or looking for his next goal in wrestling. Enough of him on top chopping away is fine by me. Part of me wants the Go Flasher to be a dominate finisher, again though. Maybe I'm stuck too much in 2008. A Kobashi-inspired name will be winning matches w/Burning Lariats. Lets face the reality, here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KENTA & Takashi Sugiura vs Naomichi Marufuji & Shinsuke Nakamura - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Summer Navigation 2013 Ark New Chapter Night Four - Naomichi Marufuji 15th Anniversary 8/24/13_

Nakamura is great, he has some heated exchanges here and there, but this is still pretty bad. Not the side of KENTA I care for.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Best Of The Super Junior X - Block A*

Jushin Liger vs Ebessan - _NJPW: Best Of The Super Junior X Night One 5/23/03_

Oh man, Liger working vs another popular indie junior in another tournament. Liger wasn't quite the 100% dick in this like he was to Sasuke in 1994, but we still got that air of Liger being taken aback by how over this guy from a different promotion is while working in the location that's been his since the late 80's. Replace the flashy, high-risk M-Pro guy w/a comedic personality from Osaka Pro, and there we go. Liger gonna stretch him out for a bit, test his merit. Before realizing the guy in a clown mask actually can give him a run for his money. Whole lot of awesome this sub-11 minutes packed in. Ebessan left the comedy at the door, brought the Shining Wizards & Cancun Tornado's instead. Ebessan's hope stretching nearfalls were HOT; namely the hurricanrana counter. (shades of 1994~~) Loving Liger bringing the pain w/the Liger Bomb & brainbuster. The way he used to execute the former fills my empty heart w/immense joy. Lovely sprint. Even lovelier when you acknowledge how much two guys in masks can emote to transcend to exactly where they need to be.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*KENTA vs Naomichi Marufuji 25.10.2008
*
_
The first time I watched this match, I didn't know about the time limit draw and I loved this match. Sure there was no selling or structure to the match but it was very enjoyable and I popped for everything. This didn't hold up on rewatch, it was very long and it wasn't very interesting. Didn't really hold my attention from the odd sequence here and there_.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shinya Hashimoto vs. Victor Zangiev (NJPW 04/24/1989)

:done

Yea this was tremendous. A heated sub 10 minute match with a hot crowd. Zangiev suplexing Hash was great to watch and the match featured a grand looking headscissors spinning escape. Hash spitting in Zangiev's face led to a super heated finishing run too.

Recommended.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Seth Rollins v. The Miz, Backlash 2018

I muted this because the commentary was annoying me but turned the volume back on because the crowd seemed really into everything. It was worth it. I think this could have ended at 8 minutes and still been a damn good tv match. They already in that time built a nice match of opening sequence > Miz's boot and control bit > Rollins fighting getting his groove back. Little did I know all of that was pretty much the lesser part of the match. I don't love a lot of back-and-forth but I think doing it in this way of trading big moves that aren't *too* big, with time in between, is a way to make me care. Like, the frog splash felt pretty big and also looked really impactful (but man did the slow-motion during the replays kind of ruin it for me). The knee stuff started very well. Miz's embarrassed-bully-in-a-teen-movie face is pretty great as a reverse figure four sell. I like how long it actually took for Miz to get the true jump on the knee because of Rollins playing it smart and mostly not letting him go near it. Leads to the first skull-crushing finale in a really cool reverse sequence where Rollins lands on his feet, grabs the knee for a single second and Miz going for gold. The superplex part sucked. I think I would have been more or less ok...ish with it if it was the finish, because I can much more buy a guy fighting through pain if he's sure he's going to head back to the locker room to rest. Miz did absolutely sell it by holding his back after it but it still leaves a sour taste to me. Not to mention Rollins kicking out of two SCFs in like three minutes really wasn't necessary. Pretty sure I would have added this to my MOTY list if it ended earlier but even with the shit I didn't like, it was really good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AJ Styles v. Shinsuke Nakamura, Backlash 2018

Kinda hilarious that these two have two 20 minute PPV matches to refer to and the only thing they can build on is a strike to the testes. I honestly wish they'd just built most of this match around Nakamura trying to get dick blows and Styles trying to avoid it and capitalising on his desperation. I thought I was being nitpicky when I thought in my head that Styles was going too slow, but then fuckin Corey Graves pointed it out and I felt verified. Felt like Styles was pacing himself and we are well beyond the point where he should be keeping his emotions in check. At least as far as I'm concerned; there's probably a good argument against that. I mean I just think they've at least a DECENT job of showing these two actually dislike each other so I think a 13 minute burst of fire with focus on balls could have been really great. The actual 'work' was good and shit. Styles throws a guy very roughly into barricades, s'nice. Nakamura's heel work over was fine but uninteresting. Graves keeps going on about Nakamura being king of strong style and as much as that Inokism means nothing to me, I don't think anyone considers lightly stomping on a guy and putting on a headlock as "strong style." This was many minutes of solid execution and selling backed by almost nothing driving it forward despite it being a no DQ match in what's now a hate feud. The matches between these two feel so emotionless, I'm done saying "ok, the next one could be really good" to my friend. I might watch the WK match later. Never seen it and I need to see what is I ASSUME an actually very good match between the two.

And oh my good sweet hilarity, the finish.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roman Reigns v. Samoa Joe, Backlash 2018

After Lesnar/Reigns at Mania I thought it'd be a while before we'd have a match in WWE any near that dire, and here we are not a month later. The fact this non-title match with two people who have only sporadically interacted over the past year was the main event is weird enough, but I mean all of their matches so far have been at least pretty good. The rest holds...why? No matter what angle you look at this from, I don't think it works. I think the only possible explanation you could give is that Joe is used to Reigns and doesn't want him to get his groove going, but for me to believe that you'll have to convince me that Joe actually fears Reigns' offense, which, is, I mean, hell no. He went mano-a-mano in a chop battle with fuckin Kobashi in his mid-20s. He was really the first one to get the proper jump on Lesnar last year. He took on NINJA KIDNAPPERS and destroyed them so badly that TNA never had to explain anything. The man doesn't fear shit. Sad part is the start was phenomenal. Joe gets the jump, Reigns tries to fight back, Joe goddamn DRILLS him through the announce table, all before the bell. We could have had a Cavernario/Soberano (using a modern example) style slaughtering. Instead we got.....why--wh---why--what are you DOING? What is this? Are they trying to get sympathy on Reigns via a rest hold? Are they trying to make it so Joe makes the match boring and so Reigns fighting upward gets the crowd excited? Are they trying to tell you Reigns can even come back from THIS - so look! If any of the above was the plan, it didn't work, to the surprising gasp of the planet. Reigns hitting the saddest and most silent Superman punch we will hopefully ever see is likely proof. Once the bell starts there's almost nothing you could say about this that doesn't make it out to be a monumental failure. Unless the "beat the traffic" chant becomes a mainstay. An unbelievably depressing match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Super J Cup 1994 First Round*

Jushin Liger vs Hayabusa - _NJPW: Super J Cup 1994 - 1st Stage 4/16/94_

More Liger vs top indie ace stuff seems to be my interest atm. Only this time, it's a bit different considering these two were great friends, and Liger was pushing for Hayabusa to join New Japan around this time. You can def feel that throughout, even w/the jump start beginning having Hayabusa come out the blocks in traditional Hayabusa fashion. Rest of it was good stuff, crowd adored everything as one can expect. Hayabusa botching a Shooting Star Press sort of deflated the ending a tad. It wasn't the complete finish, as Liger would win, but it did kind of take away all the heat prior, before getting it back until the match ended a sequence later. Post-match w/Liger checking on him, and putting him over was something else upon reflection.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Is this going to result in a Liger/Togo rewatch? One of his best dick performances IIRC. I'm in the mood for some proven quality after that despicable Backlash main event, might pop on some Hashimoto. Starting with the match Brock watched at the top of this page. :hmm:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I did et!

Shinya Hashimoto v. Victor Zangiev 4/24/89
One of the most intense eight minute wrestling experiences anyone could sit through. Hashimoto had only returned to NJPW about 9 months earlier, with a total 5 years wrestling experience, and somehow his matches already felt massive. He was so unmatched in making everything feel huge, by using any move in any setting. It's here that I could include a specific jab at wrestlers who rely on super duper big moves to get that done (and often fail) but I'll be nicer. Zangiev suplexes Hash once here and Hash rolls out of the ring and it just feels so important. Hashimoto blasting Zangiev with a couple surprise kicks leading to Zangiev getting in close to neutralise, only to accidentally get Hash too close to the ropes was just so fucking cool. The armlock Zangiev puts on later was actually amazing. Not really the armlock itself, but Hashimoto constantly trying to wiggle out, kicking to and fro. There's an awesome close up on Zangiev's mug as you see his neck's muscle stretch and teeth flash because he's trying his hardest to keep it on. Hashimoto counters into a headscissors and the sight of him locking that on while still floppy on the floor holding his arm is beyond everything. I pretty much can't list what I liked about it because other than a questionable stand-up-from-suplex spot, the whole match was the great part of the match. The grappling was hard-fought and gritty, the shots were stiff, the heavy breathing and grimacing faces were visceral, the dynamic worked, and the atmosphere was crazy good even in the down time. 

And Hash has the damn nerve to have this match on the same day as a fucking awesome match against Vader.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Is this going to result in a Liger/Togo rewatch? One of his best dick performances IIRC. I'm in the mood for some proven quality after that despicable Backlash main event, might pop on some Hashimoto. Starting with the match Brock watched at the top of this page. :hmm:


It should, at this rate. Now I'm gonna hope it is on Youtube b/c gosh, now there's a match I haven't witnessed in a LONG time. Like maybe nine years. I only can remember this b/c iirc I watched it after Tanahashi vs Angle and that happened circa '09. :walphtf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

(c) Su Yung vs Holidead Fest Wrestling Christmas in July


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Solid but I wanted more. Ohno was nifty on offense though. *****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shibata vs. Goto at WK 11. I get so damn sad when I see Shibata wrestle now. He was one of my all time favorites. :mj2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Made a list of 14 Noah tags to watch & re-watch, let's see how far I get.

Mistuharu Misawa/Kenta Kobashi v. Jun Akiyama/Yuji Nagata 2/17/02

Kobashi's return from a 395-day long knee injury and the atmosphere in the building is pretty crazy at the beginning. This was too many underwhelming elbow/chop battles and standing up from moves for me to call it REALLY good, but had some really, really great stuff in it. Akiyama initially teasing going for Kobashi's leg and then backing off, only to hit a dragon screw soon after felt pretty huge. Kobashi kind of no sells it and stands up to sprint at Akiayama, but if you want to tell me it was kind of "nah the leg is healed, bitch" message, I'd be like "all right." Nagata later nips the leg in sort of a "fuck this" way, and it was around there that the two teams started to seemingly disdain each other a little. Akiyama and Nagata aren't exactly relentless on the leg but you do get the impression they're pushing it a bit because they've had enough of getting chopped and outdone. Misawa breaks up an STF and later during another moment of Kobashi's leg being trapped, Akiyama guards it so Misawa doesn't try it again. The ending moments were really heated and the double submission move moment was tremendous. Kobashi kicking out of the exploder at 1, kicking out of the 2nd at 2, only to get pinned by a 3rd was actually really cool, I thought. Showed it was sort of a mistake on his part to overexert himself, and the sight of him collapsing in the ropes and barely being able to deliver a single chop following that first exploder was great. Good match with suitable heat when it's all said and done, but too many.....I dunno..."21st Century puro-isms?" that held it back for me. Someone who doesn't care about, or likes that, might say the match is amazing from beginning to end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watched the AXS version of Sakura Genesis. Took three episodes and the feature matches were Ospreay/Scurll, Golden Lovers/Rhodes Hangman Page, and Okada/ZSJ. Pretty satisfied with all three episodes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH Tag Team Championship*

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong(c) vs Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal - _ROH: Tag Wars 2006_

Strong hates Danielson so much he's begging for him to enter the match; Danielson constantly says no to tagging in so Lethal is mauled in Gen Next's early shine.

Danielson finally makes the immediate tag to bully Strong once Lethal finds a small chance to ground him in the corner.

Danielson & Lethal are acting like grade A pricks if only just by actually beating up Strong in a super cool, nifty efficient way and I love it. They collectively hit about 10 body slams in a row. Constantly double team chop assault Strong, even on the floor, Aries attempts the save but Sinclair keeps him away to go back in the corner. Meanwhile the accosting on the floor doesn't stop. Lethal even manages to taunt Samoa Joe, whom he is feuding w/at this time, mid-match w/the knowledge that Joe isn't in the building.

Aries' hot tag is cut off at the pass to give us a second FIP segment. More of Danielson & Lethal working on top in their joyous heel way. This MIGHT have been the Midnight Express-lite duo that never got a chance to be a full time tag team. I'm not even kidding.

Strong submits Danielson to win the match, which not only feels like such a huge deal in of itself to win the match and retain, but it totally gives the best reason possible for an immediate rematch w/Strong constantly nipping at Danielson's heels since late October. Strong piling on all of his signature offense in that finish w/two sick kicks, gut buster, Gibson Driver, before finally locking in the Strong Hold. It's been the successive wave of offense he's been building up in the singles matches prior, to where Danielson has either found a way to space out the offensive in defensive fashion to survive, or flat out beat Strong as his own game. Where here, in Strong's Championship domain, it was the complete opposite. I could talk about far more w/this match. Sue me. The bullet points suffice for now, b/c this is one of the best ROH Tag Team Championship matches in company history.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Doug Williams vs. Pete Dunne (PROGRESS Super Strong Style 16)*

Lovely match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

)*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Chuck Mambo.(Super Strong Style 16 05/05)*

It was a rather unremarkable match but the crowd seem to love it. Had some nice moments but overall not ZSJ's best performance.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jun Akiyama/Akitoshi Saito v. Takeshi Morishima/Takeshi Rikio 9/23/02
I forgot how cool it looks when Noah had green ring mats, so with all the lights, the green reflected off of the wrestlers to create some crazy shadowing on their bodies. I didn't care about the match one damn bit. Take everything negative I said about the other tag and remove practically all of the good bits. I mean this obviously had some good in it but I would be referencing individual moments alone if I were to list them. I honestly can't say this had any sustained period of quality. It was a lot of lame duck Kobashi tribute and the frustrating "nope I'm on offense now" transitions. Why does Rey Mysterio bother fighting upward at a gradual rate when he can just stand up and say "no, you're done"? Because he decides not to be fucking shit, is the answer.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> )*Zack Sabre Jr. vs Chuck Mambo.(Super Strong Style 16 05/05)*
> 
> It was a rather unremarkable match but the crowd seem to love it. Had some nice moments but overall not ZSJ's best performance.


I came in here to post about this match as well.  Way better than it had any right to be. I enjoyed it. **** 1/2*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jun Akiyama/Akitoshi Saito v. Kenta Kobashi/Tamon Honda 6/6/03
Had some of the negatives I don't like but if I talk about the same negatives in every one of these tags it'll just be annoying, so I'll stick mostly to positives in this. Especially since, unlike the other two tags, I think despite it's faults this match is actually pretty great. I haven't really watched Kobashi in a long time so I really did forget how incredible some of his chops look. There was one exchange with Saito that I thought man Saito needs to lift his game to make this not totally one-sided. And then Saito went down. Honda's FIP section is where the match takes its real turning point and hits its stride. Honda was such an excellent groggy sell post-exploder, and Akiyama and Saito were desperate as hell to put him away, after getting a real chance to by taking Kobashi out on the floor. Honda keeping his head just barely out of water and Kobashi eventually breaking up a submission was really satisfying and the already-molten crowd blew up even further. There's a fair few kick outs in the final stretch but all of the ones I remember had the guy kicking out pretty much on the verge of unconsciousness and not dashing around after it. These were your SLOVENLY kick outs. None of that forceful stuff that Michael Cole would annoying call "with authority." Honda as sort of the "weak link" getting the win was so fucking cool, especially since this is one of those matches that portrays Kobashi as such a legendary force that transcends your average man. From what I remember seeing out of the year, 2003 is a very weak year for high-end matches so this would have likely been a real MOTYC with a better first half. I still think highly of it, though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Miz vs Seth Rollins (WWE Backlash 2018)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH Tag Team Championship*

Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe(c) vs _Motor City Machine Guns_ (Chris Sabin & Alex Shelley) - _ROH: Bound By Honor 2018 Night One 4/27/18_

More solid than anything else, but I suppose you could say I liked these guys not pulling any punches in being familiar w/each other, and having a slight wild air about them fighting to represent that it probably is going to be the last match they'll have. The novelty of brawling on the stage was cool; I liked Sabin's superplex off the guard rail to Mark, as a way to give the Briscoes' a taste of their usual offensive fire. Jay has such a believable killer instinct/streak running through him, that when he's attempting a Rude Awakening neckbreaker, but upon the rotation he sees Shelley coming, that he lets go of Sabin to kick Shelley, and attempt the neckbreaker on him, it feels less like "you can't stop me" and more "ok fine, I'll just hurt you instead." Plus, everything Jay does HURTS. A lot. It's great when the match doesn't go a particularly long time, b/c you know the opponents get weakened faster to get hit w/one finisher, they're done. A little more likable than the recent PPV match between the two, in that there wasn't any mashing up of their alignments. Crowd actually cared to react, too. That's always swell.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Minoru Suzuki vs Mio Shirai - _Pro Wrestling WAVE: 8/9/15_

If only this is how most intergender matches were presented; realistic. MiSu utterly obliterates Mio, granted she goes down swinging as best she could. Worthy of the respect that was trying to obtain en route to her retirement. Still, just absolutely no match. That's where the legitimate fun of this shines through, Suzuki totally enjoys EVERYTHING. From egging her on to try and damage him, to when he's eventually left w/nothing to do but punish her. She'd legitimately lose her footing while attempting to stand toe-to-toe on a simple kick or chop b/c the difference in sheer mass & technique was overwhelming. Even her signature Figure-Four Necklock was easily escaped by Suzuki. Most wrestlers in general are this outmatched vs him, seeing the absolute end of the spectrum in regards to that was a sight to behold. (especially when I had watched Suzuki vs Kobashi right before this. From the large mass of Kobashi, to the slim frame of Shirai. Night and day is an understatement.) Hell of an extended squash. Suzuki pulling nothing; that's how a pro does it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Dream Match. :sodone


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kenta Kobashi/Tamon Honda/KENTA/Naomichi Marufuji v. Jun Akiyama/Akitoshi Saito/Yoshinobu Kanemaru/Makoto Hashi 8/23/03
Lawdy I forgot just how ineffective Marufuji's offense could truly look. Putting that aside, this managed to show greatness because of Marufuji playing FIP. I don't really know well a job I'd say he did but he did nothing to annoy me and I just liked that there was such a solid story in place during that bit. The match at it's openings was kind of your multi-man where two specific opponents pair off, and then it devolves into a brawl for a bit where people are chucking each other into the barricades and Kobashi's having chop battles on the OUTSIDE this time! Marufuji as FIP just kind of pulled the match together nicely after that and gave it a hell of a lot of purpose, it kind of makes me sad that so many Noah tags had that sort of potential but do something different. I mean people like that kind of thing so I'm not gonna go try to take it away from them or anything. It is what it is. Like I said I wish the FIP bit lasted longer but I will say I think this did a very good job of highlighting each guy, so I don't know if a really extended FIP bit would have gone against the goal of the match. All in all this was a really easy watch and a bunch of fun, went by much quicker than it's half-hour run time would suggest, too. Someone who gets a lot more out of the "2000s puro style" or whatever than I do might call it a legit classic.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mitsuharu Misawa/Yoshinari Ogawa v. KENTA/Naomichi Marufuji 4/25/04

How many puro matches managed to enter some kind of widespread legend without Meltzer giving it a particularly high rating? He apparently gave this ***1/2 and I would have guessed it a star higher just based on the match kind of being in the Noah mythos as a cornerstone or some shit. If you saw lists of best Noah matches you would see this ranked at least somewhere, hell if you wanted to see some of the best-touted matches of the decade it'd be something that you would see recommended too often to not watch. Like you can't even say this only got popular in certain circles (like Fujiwara or Ishikawa or Tamura or shit like that), I can safely say I'd see this on every forum that talked about Japanese wrestling.

The start was fantastic. KENTA & Marufuji try to get the jump by kicking Ogawa out of the ring and focusing on Misawa but they get completely shut down by elbows. KENTA while getting worked over, tries to fight back and is foolish enough to take a hit at Misawa on the apron. He eats another elbow and sinks. The theme continues and there was one great bit where Misawa ate some forearms and went to chuck another elbow, but KENTA was already on his way to the ropes to build momentum. It was a complete accident but KENTA managed to avoid an elbow by doing that. Well, for a couple seconds because he was blasted a moment later. KENTA's FIP section does not dip in quality until the end. He keeps paying for mistakes, Ogawa's an asshole, and you get great moments like the classic "finally in the corner but partner ain't there", because Maurufji decided he'd interfere on the outside and got taken out. UNFORTUNATELY the hot tag comes after a lackluster KENTA v. Misawa exchange and a flubbed kicking-out-of-headscissors. Like for KENTA to make all the mistakes and overexert himself, and not even come out successful from barricade attacks throughout the ten minute FIP, only for THAT to be the pay-off, is really limp. Marufuji's actual hot tag is really good, and the fact it's short-lived I really liked. He manages to outsmart Misawa only to push his luck too hard by trying a shiranui off of the guardrail on Ogawa which leads to an easy counter. Marufuji's FIP section begins after some push back and it's hilarious to see him make the same mistakes KENTA did and pay for them the same way. Some of his selling actually ruled; awesomely coughing when his throat sprung on the ropes and him being so thin and athletic means taking a monkey flip looks like a Mario 64 jumping manoeuvre. His headbutts on Ogawa were actually super good too. Thenit's time for the tides to turn, resulting in an insanely awesome bit where he was on the ramp and kicked both Ogawa and Misawa in the jaw, and then used Ogawa's body (which was laying on the ropes) as a base to deliver the shiranui on Misawa. Now that is how you turn the motherfuckin tides, and Misawa and Ogawa both taking a bit to get in the ring really signalled that a way more even plane was set than anything so far. What follows that is pretty much the two teams just trying to put each down and preventing the other team from doing it. Ogawa pushing KENTA into the ropes when Marufuji was on the top turnbuckle ruled, and Misawa stopping the shiranui on Ogawa just by catching Marufuji ruled even further. The ref at one point literally throws his hands in the air because no one is co-operating with the basic tag rules of the match any more. Marufuji kicks out of too much but this is very much a situation of the good outweighing the bad, even in the ending run alone.

I think I was lower on this than everyone else back when I first got into Noah (except Meltzer, apparently) but I've come out of this watch with a very, very high opinion on it. Both KENTA and Marufuji getting turns to play FIP, a great story building up, fantastically done dynamic between the two teams and the beats all playing to form a jam. Really a phenomenal tag.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yeah1993 said:


> Mitsuharu Misawa/Yoshinari Ogawa v. KENTA/Naomichi Marufuji 4/25/04
> 
> How many puro matches managed to enter some kind of widespread legend without Meltzer giving it a particularly high rating? He apparently gave this ***1/2 and I would have guessed it a star higher just based on the match kind of being in the Noah mythos as a cornerstone or some shit. If you saw lists of best Noah matches you would see this ranked at least somewhere, hell if you wanted to see some of the best-touted matches of the decade it'd be something that you would see recommended too often to not watch. Like you can't even say this only got popular in certain circles (like Fujiwara or Ishikawa or Tamura or shit like that), I can safely say I'd see this on every forum that talked about Japanese wrestling.
> 
> ...


You must have the same list as me :lol 



Before I get into the match, I want to talk about Ogawa. He is the man. So smart, so clever, so subtle. He is really excellent and adds that certain level needed to make a match special. One spot where KENTA had a submission on Misawa, Marufuji cam in to try and push Ogawa off the apron and normally it would be successful but Ogawa jumped off and that right there was the spot of the match for me and it's really not noticeable unless you look for it. I can talk about Ogawa for the rest of this review but I better get on to the rest of it. The story in the match was great as well. The old guard in Ogawa and Misawa dominating the youngsters through force (Misawa) and sheer slimness and being clever (Ogawa). At first the crowd didn't really by into KENTA/Maru beating Misawa but as they continued to target Misawa, not Ogawa surprisingly for the most part, the crowd started to get more and more into it until they were in a frenzy for every near fall. It was just excellent storytelling and work by all four to get to that point. They used there quickness to out manoeuvre Misawa and target it weakness and it was a joy to see. Quite possibly one of my favourite tag team matches of all time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I forgot to mention the crowd, actually, yeah. They were pretty much laughing at some of the times KENTA & Marufuji got shut down, but by the last few minutes they reacted to everything like the match could end at any moment. 

I think it's a huge shame there was (as far as I can see) no rematch at any point down the line, especially considering KENTA & Marufuji coming so close only to lose would give even the opening of a rematch a great base to play off of. Or Misawa could have just elbowed them both of them in the face again, but I would'a been down for it either way.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kenta Kobashi vs. Yoshinari Ogawa - 01/11/03*

_- This is the type of match Ogawa gives you, no matter who he is wrestling, he always brings something different to an opponent game. And this time, it's Kobashi. Loved when Ogawa nonchalantly moved out the way of the chop and went back to the cravate like nothing happened. Regular dickish stuff like attacking the knee of Kobashi making him really angry and it lead to Kobashi beating the hell out of him. Busting him open and chopping the wound! Different type of match for Kobashi but it was excellent anyway._


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Edge vs. John Cena Unforgiven 2006*

- _What a disappointment. This wasn't any good imo. Nothing about this match felt right. This wasn't very compelling with Edge on offence. Both were sloppy and botched a few things. They did stuff but it wasn't fun to watch. They just didn't click for whatever reason. I know this was a ladder match but there was too many spots close together. Cena went though a table one minute, Edge went through a table the next but got back in the ring and took another table spot not 2 minutes later (which was very obvious as it feel which meant Cena had to put it back up). The last spot is very memorable but watching it now, it's not nearly enough impactful because they didn't space them out far enough. Pretty bad ladder match imo._


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Shinya Hashimoto *(NJPW August 1st 1998)

****3/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Zack Sabre Jr. & Yoshinari Ogawa vs Kenoh & Hajime Ohara - 08/03/14*

- _Pretty good tag team match. Nice structure with Ohara and Kenoh being the cheating, scumbag heels dominating ZSJ and Ogawa for the most part. Oddly enough, Sabre was the FIP for the majority of the match which is strange considering that he is often on offence. Thought he did a decent job, nothing special but he played the role well, paying off O'hara and Keno's heel ways. Thought the ending was a bit abrupt but I don’t mind too much as it puts over Sabre’s submissions strongly. (***½)_


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Top 100 WWE matches underway because fuck a project I can actually finish.

HHH/X-Pac/Chris Benoit/Perry Saturn/Dean Malenko v. Cactus Jack/The Rock/Too Cool/Rikishi (Raw 2/7/00)
Why not start with a match nobody can add much thought to? If you've seen it before, you get it. From the constant tags yet everybody getting some kind of real shot to stand out, from the Jack/HHH feud building, from the crowd exploding at half of the things happening, to Grandmaster Sexay's goggles being kicked off, to somehow a FIP section that only lasts a little over two minutes still being captivating, to even more guys flooding in post-match. If you've never seen it, make sure your next fifteen free minutes are spent watching it, the entrances, the pre-match brawl and the return at the end. There are negative things you can say about this but for me they just aren't worth pointing out when you consider everything else. Well other than botched finish I guess. If you can watch this and not get some sort of high off of it then we are two separate species my friend. Infinitely watchable.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Top 100 WWE matches underway because fuck a project I can actually finish.
> 
> HHH/X-Pac/Chris Benoit/Perry Saturn/Dean Malenko v. Cactus Jack/The Rock/Too Cool/Rikishi (Raw 2/7/00)
> Why not start with a match nobody can add much thought to? If you've seen it before, you get it. From the constant tags yet everybody getting some kind of real shot to stand out, from the Jack/HHH feud building, from the crowd exploding at half of the things happening, to Grandmaster Sexay's goggles being kicked off, to somehow a FIP section that only lasts a little over two minutes still being captivating, to even more guys flooding in post-match. If you've never seen it, make sure your next fifteen free minutes are spent watching it, the entrances, the pre-match brawl and the return at the end. There are negative things you can say about this but for me they just aren't worth pointing out when you consider everything else. Well other than botched finish I guess. If you can watch this and not get some sort of high off of it then we are two separate species my friend. Infinitely watchable.


Is this UNOFFICIALLY beginning now? I'll have to join in immediately. Or want to, but realize I got a billion other things to watch and pop in and out. I still have to start the Kobashi GHC reign thingy too. (yes, "have" to, b/c I honestly want to do this.) Also b/c I watched some bullshit Lucha from Chikara earlier today - nothing like knowing a match sucks a decade ago, then seeing it today and hating it even more - sooooo I'm like "please Hayley lets make a wise decision for once." :walphtf

(thankfully an Eddie Kingston match came on after it; which leveled me out.)

Actually haven't watched that 8 man tag in a LONG time. I would jump on it atm, but I am watching WWF 2000 and am at Royal Rumble. So I could hold off a week or so until the actual RAW comes around. Potential thoughts saved there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> Is this UNOFFICIALLY beginning now? I'll have to join in immediately. Or want to, but realize I got a billion other things to watch and pop in and out.


yeah once it was decided on whether or not NXT counts (it does), there's not much stopping anyone from starting. Even if the official start hasn't happened for whatever reason, watching/writing shit to be saved for an actual start is fine I guess. 

I still wanna finish the Noah tag thing but it's only 9 more matches and there's no deadline for that so I'm gonna go back and forth.



> nothing like knowing a match sucks a decade ago, then seeing it today and hating it even more


:lmao brilliant.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Brock Lesnar v. Rey Mysterio (SmackDown 12/11/03)
Rey does his old "pop out" entrance, fist in the air, and Michael Cole on commentary yells "today is Rey Mysterio's birthday!" The combination of all that happening come off as really (unintentionally) patronizing and made me bust a gut. These two have a great sprint in October of 2002, and it would have been a depressing sign of the match that never was if this didn't happen over a year later. Rey's cat and mouse game rules and gets Lesnar to the point where he stops chasing and just stands there breathing in anger like a bull. A giant beefman bull like Lesnar shouldn't need a low blow to take down someone the size of what would be considered a "pretty tall" Japanese woman in Rey - and really he doesn't - he mostly just wanted to rile up Rey's home turf and deny Rey a championship shot with a smile on his face. This is early WWE Rey so there are more conveniences when it comes to the 619 than usual but Lesnar's fantastic stumbling and Rey pulling it off on the ringpost make a hell of a way to make up for it. The commercial break obviously throws a little wrench in the gears for a sec, but other than that this is such a quick, complete match that ticks every box it needs to.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Brock Lesnar v. The Big Show (Judgment Day 5/18/03)
Stretcher matches don't usually fit well into "favourite _anything_" but the last time I watched this it became one of my favourite gimmick matches ever. It sort of came out of nowhere IIRC because I don't think it was even recommended to me, I just watched it. Yeah, I still feel similarly. I'm pretty blown away by how much they integrated the silly gimmick while also creating a nasty and exciting brawl. The stretcher blows are obvious but that cable stuff is actually pretty morbid, especially Lesnar trying to yank the stretcher with Show on it, with Show tumbling to the ground because his throat is tied up. Yikes. Lesnar is the face here unlike the Rey match and it's pretty astounding to see how good he could be at playing both roles. His bumping is so great. He takes a headbutt early here and flies back a little and slides along the ground. Some of the transitions are rough but given it's super-heavyweight 7 footer I think I can accept that simple back blows are enough to wind a guy on their own. The last few minutes are awesome and you can't convince me otherwise. I still fuckin love this and don't know if I have the heart to leave it off.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Genichiro Tenryu vs. Jumbo Tsuruta - AJPW Super Power Series 1989 ~ Day 18 (05/06/1989) *

- _Incredible match, I must say. Jumbo vs Tenryu was always going to be good but this was above that, this was a special match. The crowd was red hot for this. Great psychology with Jumbo dominating the younger and smaller Tenryu, targeting the neck and legs with cobra clutches and various submissions, allowing the crowd to get behind Tenryu. Tenryu sold all the offence very well and gave a tremendous performance. The finishing stretch was great and really well done with the well timed false finish with the folding bomb only getting a two count first. Hot crowd, very stiff, great storytelling, pretty good selling from Tenryu. This match was a turning point of history in many ways but not way that you would think as Tenryu left All Japan a year after this but it still holds up today._


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dog woke me up a little before 2 am this morning and I ended up watching this on AXS:


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Barry Windham vs. Arn Anderson* (Slamboree 1993)

****3/4

Watched this match for the first time a few months ago, became a favorite 90s match for me, and still holds up watching it again. Great underrated brawl & the finish does make a bit of sense considering how they'd already gone all-out within that 10 minutes, what else could you want really?


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Toshiaki Kawada vs. Shinya Hashimoto* (AJPW February 22nd 2004)

*****


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kurt Angle v. Rey Mysterio (SummerSlam 8/25/02)
Usually I can’t really stand when a wrestler has said some shit like “I’m gonna break his ankle!” in a build-up to the match, but once this is over I think it actually really works here. Angle wasn’t going to break Rey’s ankle right away, he’s been humiliated and defeated by Rey in recent weeks, so he’s going to take his time a little. Rey gets the jump early to embarrass Angle before the match even starts, which probably makes Angle want to enjoy knocking Rey in the face more than he already does. There’s one punch to the head that Angle does where he smiles while shaking his hand after it because shit if it hurt to throw it, then taking it must have really bloody sucked. Rey’s hope spots are all great and what I absolutely love about it was after a few of them Angle sort of has this “oh yeah, the ankle!” moment. He’s been gradually worn down by all of Rey’s short bursts of offense and if he doesn’t start chasing the ankle then he might not even get to. Rey doing everything he can to avoid the ankle lock was pretty much perfectly done by both guys until the slightly-botched hurricanrana reversal. I say ‘slightly’-botched because Rey still landed flat on his stomach and Angle landed flat on his feet, so it’s completely believable that that was a turning point in Angle’s favour. You could take issue with Angle not even trying to “break” Rey’s ankle at the end like he said he would, but I think he just wanted to get the hell out of there after getting an unexpectedly even match. That works for at least an excuse methinks. This still rules to the moon and back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Easily their best WWE match together so far.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat *(WCW Saturday Night ~ Aired: May 14th 1994)
*
****1/2 - ****3/4

I think this is an underrated match, always been a favorite of mine-the final big match Flair/Steamboat ever had with each other.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Triple H vs Shawn Michaels - Armageddon 2002 (**¼)*

_*Street Fight:*
Fun street fight. Had some nice storytelling with Triple H working on the leg of HBK after he goes for the sweet chin music, the work on the leg was fine, though I would’ve liked him to use the weapons much more on the leg. Oh well. What did annoy me was that he started to work on the back early on and completely ignored the back work he did early in the fall. WTF, bit pointless and needless filler (Triple H special). HBK selling of the leg was fine for the most part but very spotty when making the comebacks. It was good when the work HHH was doing work on it, but he failed to sell when he did his comeback spots and started to run and jump around. Also he tried the kip up and although he did sell the leg, why try it in the first place. What an idiot. 

*Steel Cage:*
Why was this a cage match? This stip should always be the last fall, no matter what. Anyway, it was utterly pointless as Flair came in anyway and HBK beat them both on his own, injuries and all. Meh fall. Also, what happened to HBK’s selling? Oh, it’s gone. Ugh

*Ladder Match:*
Normal ladder match. Nothing special, very forgettable. The entire stipulation hurt the match badly. It’s a ladder match but it didn’t feel like one despite them doing ladder match things. Yeah, HBK still not selling the leg. 
_

@NastyYaffa ; What's your opinion on this match?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Undertaker vs Triple H - _WWE: Smackdown 10/24/08_

Sort of the "lost" match between them. Ok, lets go back to burying it down please, it's not good in any capacity. Clearly a phoned in effort from both. Or maybe from Taker only, as this is about on par w/the average Trips logic in matches. Which makes it odd that they'd book the match to begin w/. In god damn Laredo, Texas of all locations. Another bad match between the two. Granted, there was a TEN MINUTE Khali kiss-cam segment on this same Smackdown that pissed me off beyond belief, that this was still kind of the highlight of the entire night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes & Travis Banks (RevPro Epic Encounter 2018)*

Chris Brookes is pretty awful so it's good that he didn't get much offense in here. Travis hits hard so he meshed up very well w/ Minoru & his chemistry with Zack has always been great.



MC 16 said:


> @NastyYaffa ; What's your opinion on this match?


Haven't watched it in a looong time thankfully, and that most likely won't change because it's a bonafide piece of shit.  That goes for most HHH vs. HBK matches. The only one that's really worth watching is the December 2003 RAW WHC match, that's one of my favorite WWE matches ever.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sean O Haire was so ahead of his time. The guy was so athletic but never got the push he deserved.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Minoru Suzuki & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Brookes & Travis Banks (RevPro Epic Encounter 2018)*
> 
> Chris Brookes is pretty awful so it's good that he didn't get much offense in here. Travis hits hard so he meshed up very well w/ Minoru & his chemistry with Zack has always been great.
> 
> ...


I actually watched that match afterwards. Even though I was doing my college work at the same time so I wasn't really concentrating, it was clear that it was a better match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

ACCIDENTALLY TOPICAL

HHH v. Shawn Michaels (SummerSlam 8/25/02)
Guess I'll watch the other two matches from Slam 02 that matter. I have no idea what I'll think of this. The video package has me scratching my head, I don't remember the feud being this dumb the last time I watched any of it. HHH gives the pedigree to Michaels for pretty much no apparent reason and says the next week "I ALWAYS BEEN USING HIM, HE NO MY FRIEND!" Then there's a 'mystery' of Michaels' head getting thrown into a car window and HHH says "I swear I will find out who did it".....shouldn't....that have come before the pedigree? He obviously did it. But why? Helmsley said he did it to "prove a point" that Michaels was weak but...what does that...prove? Like who even cares? "*Friends with guy for 6 years* Aw wait actually he's weak so I'mma break his face now." HAH!? Maybe there's some cool stuff HHH said and the video package just doesn't show it. 

The match. I thought it was mostly all right I think. Very boring in a few places and very suck in some other places and Christ did it not need 27 minutes, but overall I didn't come out with it terribly negative. I really liked Michaels' "well, guess I have to do this" attitude at the beginning and even though most of his strikes look like shit, he had some very solid ones too. I normally think shit of HHH's horrible transitions but a standard backbreaker on a back in such a bad shape totally works. Michaels' selling of his back was mostly good, I'm a sucker for vocal selling as some might know and he did some great raspy-voice "aHhhhHhH"s. HHH's control bit was mostly good with enough variety, but just felt too long. I liked how he got frustrated to sell the length but there was just too much length and I very close to just zoning out. I thought the Earl Hebner stuff was kind of fun but at the same time it almost gave Michaels the total upper hand which came off really dumb to me. Michaels' revenge tour with the weapons was neat enough. This might be where you'd expect I'd go "he no-sold the back work," and he kind of did, but considering the match didn't really have me at that point, I can't say I care enough to talk about it. This is such a big match in the WWE's history it's weird to feel pretty much apathetic to it's existence but I guess I do. Some think it's the best thing the company could put on, some think it's an ego-driven wankfest. I just think's it's a sort of all right brawl with positives and negatives, and it leaves next to no personal impression on me now. Well at the very least I can say that there can't have been a much better way for Michaels to return in a match. Unless it was at WrestleMania, laying on the floor while Shane McMahon wrestled the match for him. Fuckin cunts.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yota Tsuji vs Yuya Uemura - _NJPW: Lion's Gate Project 12 5/15/18_

It might even be of a purely sadistic point of view, but these kids absolutely tearing each other apart night in and night out is always such a fulfilling way to kill ten minutes or less. The relentlessly clamped on headlocks, the stiff stomps on limbs, chippy mat work. Never change Young Lions system. Tsuji's chops continue to rule. Sold his bum leg well throughout, and dug him holding onto the Boston Crab once the bell rang for the draw. Sold his frustration post-match of not winning well. Still impressing very early on.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Rock v. Brock Lesnar (SummerSlam 8/25/02)
FUCK YES. Big match, big atmosphere, fifteen minutes of big FUCK YES-ery. Rock's floppy ass selling working awesomely with Lesnar's chunky beef stew clotheslines. Heyman's cheap shots. THE DOUBLE KIP UP. Heyman going through the announce table, made better by Taz marking out on commentary, which is made better by him being an ECW guy. Cole saying Heyman might become a millionaire if Lesnar wins, which leads to Taz saying that Heyman owes a lot of people a lot of money so he should become one. Lesnar using the bear hug he murdered Hogan with. The split crowd making Rock yell at them during the sharpshooter. Rock's low blow and Lesnar selling his nuts in between shoulder tackles. The Brock Bottom. The final moments of finisher reversals leading to Lesnar's big win. This being a bit of a torch grab. The whole thing is pretty much everything good about big championship matches in WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

ONEY FUCKIN LORCAN! :mark: This was a blast. **** 1/2*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue *(NOAH May 18th 2001)

****1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wrestlemania VI: Champion vs. Champion - Hulk Hogan (c) vs. Ultimate Warrior (c)

THIS MATCH IS STILL INCREDIBLE!!! The crowd was SUPER HOT and the two men had an amazing powerhouse match. There were some slow moments but when things did pick up, this went to total different gear. Even if you'd watch it multiple times, it's still as intense as fuck. You could also feel like Hogan winning at some point even though, you know the result. This is HOW A WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT SHOULD FEEL LIKE!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*No DQ Match*

Lars Sullivan vs Killian Dain - _NXT: 4/18/18_

Want to preface this w/LARS only. As if that's the kind of match it is. A LARS match. Which, in all non-descript, esoteric purposes is actually apt. Whole bunch of beefy, athletic killer instinct fun here. Where it felt like both wanted to FIGHT bell to bell. Not even bogged down any by the standard WWE gimmick tropes. I mean, sure they did the chair to the back spot, and someone grabbed a table, but the table spot was done well. Dain lunging for his crossbody two times prior, to no avail. Getting to hurl himself into Lars a final time to smash through the table. Lars, though. Has this guy gotten over yet, b/c wow, I love this guy. I mean, I did basically upon inception, but duuuuuuuuude. He's like the type of monster that's been missing for a spell. (Brock is Brock, and Braun hasn't necessarily regressed, but he's a babyface so the heel void is in need of someone like this) He manages to be completely mobile & quick w/o actually being crazy athletic to where it can overshadow his gigantic, thick frame from being used as a punishing enterprise. He's going off the top rope, but its for flying headbutt attempts & flying forearm clotheslines to the floor where he drops like a ton of bricks. And he's got no problem taking as much punishment as he dishes out. Namely in the vein of always trying to absorb any strikes coming his way, or having a risky attempt on his part slightly backfire. (the 2nd top rope headbutt attempt smacking the chair) Great facial expressions throughout, looking all gnarly & mean, but knows how to show a blow of offensive against him can really take him aback. He does that neat stumble back thing while having his mouth open like "oh shit, that kind of hurt". Lars obliterates Dain enough to the point where it was relatively back and forth b/c of their event status as hosses, but Lars leaves this w/a cut on his arm. Dain is getting pinned on top of steel chairs and probably a broken nose w/blood everywhere. This is what I had hoped these two could achieve w/each other.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Dean Malenko* (WCW Saturday Night ~ Aired: August 24th 1996)


*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Undisputed British Heavyweight Championship:* Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Keith Lee _(RPW Epic Encounter 2018)_ **** 1/2*

This was good for the most part but sort of fizzled in the last few minutes with a bunch of kickouts at 1 and moves that didn't get much reaction. As weird as this sounds, I think the mat being so hard actually hurt the match.  They should've been bouncing off there with all the slams and suplexes but instead they just stuck to the mat and it sucked. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Back in the good old days when Bryan lost a whole lotta matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tiger Mask vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru (NJPW BOSJ XXV)*

Looks like we're in for another awesome Tiger Mask BOSJ run if this match is any telling :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Bret Hart vs Owen Hart SummerSlam 94 *

_- Quite possibly the best steel cage match in WWE history. S0 much story and history behind this match. The WM match, the family arguments, the interviews, everything was going for this match and suggested that it was going to be something special and special it was. Even though the escape stip is rather dumb, they play to the stip perfectly in this match, the spot where they were climbing over each other was great and had me marking out. That's all I really need to say about this match. Perfect. Watch this match. _


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. John Cena* (Wrestlemania XXXIV)

*I don't follow modern 'E & haven't for about 8 to 9 years now, so first time watching this match (every once in awhile I'll check out certain matches)...

....Really? DUD! What a joke of a match & very stupid.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

KingCannabis said:


> The Undertaker vs. John Cena* (Wrestlemania XXXIV)
> 
> *I don't follow modern 'E & haven't for about 8 to 9 years now, so first time watching this match (every once in awhile I'll check out certain matches)...
> 
> ....Really? DUD! What a joke of a match & very stupid.


It would make a lot more sense in context if you knew the backstory going in. Cena called out Taker for weeks leading up to Mania and Taker never responded. Cena even went as far as to say that if he wasn't wrestling Taker he was gonna sit in the audience and just watch the show as a member of the WWE universe (which he did). It was hilarious how it all unfolded, caught John totally off guard, and he got squashed. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Lucha Rules*

DJZ, Andrew Everett, & Dezmond Xavier vs El Hijo Del Phantasma, Drago, Aero Star - _Impact Wrestling: 5/3/18_

A laugh riot from start to finish. When was the tipping point that made working "lucha style" matches in the US simply become a scapegoat to stand around and do contrived nonsense spots for over ten minutes? Lets investigate. There are three specific moments where all six guys are standing around figuring out what to do. I'm wondering if they remembered where they were at. They even choreographed a school-boy sequence. School-boys. Terrible match, obviously. I've watched way too many matches w/too many of the worst wrestlers going today this year.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> *Lucha Rules*
> 
> DJZ, Andrew Everett, & Dezmond Xavier vs El Hijo Del Phantasma, Drago, Aero Star - _Impact Wrestling: 5/3/18_
> 
> A laugh riot from start to finish. When was the tipping point that made working "lucha style" matches in the US simply become a scapegoat to stand around and do contrived nonsense spots for over ten minutes? Lets investigate. There are three specific moments where all six guys are standing around figuring out what to do. I'm wondering if they remembered where they were at. They even choreographed a school-boy sequence. School-boys. Terrible match, obviously. I've watched way too many matches w/too many of the worst wrestlers going today this year.


"Lucha libre" to some companies = people in masks who run fast and can swing their bodies. Never mind Mexico is also where the bloodiest brawls take place. 

This annoys me every time I think about it. I may need to rewatch Hijo del Santo and La Parka get blood-soaked while having one of the best matches of the 2000s to wipe some of the annoyance away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> "Lucha libre" to some companies = people in masks who run fast and can swing their bodies. Never mind Mexico is also where the bloodiest brawls take place.
> 
> This annoys me every time I think about it. I may need to rewatch Hijo del Santo and La Parka get blood-soaked while having one of the best matches of the 2000s to wipe some of the annoyance away.


You and I both pondering Lucha and instantly go to the (bloody) brawls first.

I can't help but feel the goodness of what WCW brought w/those tags somehow spawned this junk of today (and prior years) Granted, not sure how those could be ignored just to simply do stuff for the sake of doing stuff. La Parka was still smacking chests & hitting people w/chairs. But then again, he's La Parka, and not some dork w/a light up mask doing the same reckless dive. The annoyance is very real.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> You and I both pondering Lucha and instantly go to the (bloody) brawls first.
> 
> I can't help but feel the goodness of what WCW brought w/those tags somehow spawned this junk of today (and prior years) Granted, not sure how those could be ignored just to simply do stuff for the sake of doing stuff. La Parka was still smacking chests & hitting people w/chairs. But then again, he's La Parka, and not some dork w/a light up mask doing the same reckless dive. The annoyance is very real.


I'm sure WCW had something to do with it, no matter how much I love a lot of that stuff. Thinking about it I'm actually really grateful they created the whole cruiserweight thing when they could have easily went "this is exactly lucha libre!" when (e.g.) a Rey/Psicosis was happening, to poison the well even more. Unless they did that and I just never paid attention. Now I kind of want to watch some mid-90s cruiserweight stuff to listen to how the commentators were presenting it. :hmm:

----------------



I did watch it again. :mark:

El Hijo del Santo v. La Parka 12/23/01

Unreal. Santo's original beat down on Parka is intense enough but it jumps to a 12 when he decides he needs to the ring post for some reason. Parka first attempting at trying to get into the swing of things is merely just prevention submission holds, before dodging a splash and sending Santo face-first into the canvas. His revenge beat down is something else. Not enough wrestlers think of grabbing plastic buckets and swinging it into their opponents forehead repeatedly. Santo's blade job (uh, maybe) is insane. All-time insane. When I think "bloodbath," my mind jumps to this match immediately all because of what this part of the match starts. There's some blood in the ring that even minutes after it lands there, still has enough thickness in some areas to sparkle off of the arena's light. Parka throws Santo's head into the seating and a splash of blood winds up on the backing on the chair. The final fall is pretty much two guys pushing as much as they can to just get this Hell over with, while laying dead on the ground whatever chance they can to refresh their batteries. It gets to the point where they're pretty much getting convincing near-falls off of no direct move, just because the punishment has been so bad that the match could seriously just end with one guy not having the strength to kick out. The last couple minutes have ref fuckery because fucking Monterrey gonna Monterrey, but none of that undoes all of the greatness of the rest of it. Totally berserk match. 2001 is stacked as hell for top tier stuff (if you ask me, anyway), so to say this might actually not be a top 5 match of the year isn't a slight against it. I still think it ranks among the best stuff of the entire decade.


I mean...can we just.....



Spoiler: I MEAN















Santo's wearing silver as usual, and the blood almost changes the colour of the entire pair of tights. I want to say he got off lightly compared to Park but I think a large portion of the blood covering Park was from Santo. Parka wearing very light colours is a near-miracle. Even though he'd been not legally allowed to wear the original black/white gear because of a dispute with AAA, I'm pretty sure most of his replacement gear still kept dark colours as the outer bits, and mostly changed the colour of the bones. The light grey and white here leading to the blood turning large chunks of red is an unforgettable visual. I just watched the match and it's still hard for me to believe Park wasn't wearing any red initially.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'm sure WCW had something to do with it, no matter how much I love a lot of that stuff. Thinking about it I'm actually really grateful they created the whole cruiserweight thing when they could have easily went "this is exactly lucha libre!" when (e.g.) a Rey/Psicosis was happening, to poison the well even more. Unless they did that and I just never paid attention. Now I kind of want to watch some mid-90s cruiserweight stuff to listen to how the commentators were presenting it. :hmm:


Wouldn't say it was all too bad looking back. Tenay usually did a solid job selling the idea of Lucha Libre and whatnot, w/o just assuming they're guys in masks who move around a lot more than their main event scene. They did marvel at the offense, though. Then Dusty & Bobby had no idea what was happening, so they cracked jokes.

Making me want to watch that Parka/Santo match now. :walphtf There's more blood in that pic than there has been in a Horror film released by a studio the last few years. (suck it modern Horror as I get that reference in here)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hulk Hogan vs. Harry Valdez 

The debut of Hulk Hogan. It's a squash match destroying a jabroni but still interesting to watch.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> Wouldn't say it was all too bad looking back. Tenay usually did a solid job selling the idea of Lucha Libre and whatnot, w/o just assuming they're guys in masks who move around a lot more than their main event scene. They did marvel at the offense, though. Then Dusty & Bobby had no idea what was happening, so they cracked jokes.
> 
> Making me want to watch that Parka/Santo match now. :walphtf There's more blood in that pic than there has been in a Horror film released by a studio the last few years. (suck it modern Horror as I get that reference in here)


Dusty & Heenan during cruiserwight matches was some gold. The way Dusty pronounces "hurricanrana." :lmao

I support convincing anybody to see Santo/Parka no matter what they're doing at any time. Did you watch Park/Fenix from this year yet? I haven't and I'm probably really dumb for not getting to it already.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Dusty & Heenan during cruiserwight matches was some gold. The way Dusty pronounces "hurricanrana." :lmao
> 
> I support convincing anybody to see Santo/Parka no matter what they're doing at any time. Did you watch Park/Fenix from this year yet? I haven't and I'm probably really dumb for not getting to it already.


Both of them grilling Tenay on if any of the calls he's making are actually legit. Dusty freaking out over a dragon screw leg whip is unforgettable. The urge to watch so much is now HIGH.

Haven't. The whole Lucha watch has been minimal circa 2018. But hey, Youtube is my friend and I've purposely made the past few days wrestling-centric to catch up on stuff. This can join the list. (not THAT list, but maybe THAT list after I watch it. Hmmmm)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Young Bucks vs. BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi _(ROH War of The Worlds: Lowell)_ **** 1/2*

"Sharpshooter on Turner with a bottle of water!" :lmao This was good fun. Everyone completely forgot to sell anything in the last 2 minutes but whatevs.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WALTER v. PCO, Joey Janela’s Spring Break 2
I didn’t have multiple mark outs for this the way a lot of people did but that doesn’t stop this from being a bunch of fun. The moonsault to the outside was horribly done, but in a good way because it just looked roughed as shit. PCO blocking and ducking Walter’s chops at the start ruled. The chops that connected though, damn. PCO’s chest was about as purple as any chest I can remember from a wrestling match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Daniel Makabe vs. Alex Zayne (3-2-1 BATTLE! All Deeyocks Go To Heaven)*

Makabe delivers again! What a man!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I absolutely loved this era. :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Best of the Super Juniors 25 Block B*

Hiromu Takahashi vs Marty Scurll - _NJPW: Best of the Super Junior 25 Night Two: 5/19/18_

These two had a match I quite liked last year at ROH Global Wars. This was a bit of a farcry. In the wake of the match I might have overdone it when I said I wasn't all that into it, but either way, it was just a bummer to see it and not feel much during.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Over the Limit 2012)*

Just as good as it was 6 years ago to the date. One of the greatest matches ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jeff Hardy (c) vs Rob Van Dam - WWF Hardcore Title - WWF Invasion 2001


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers (Jacques Rougeau & Pierre) - Royal Rumble 1994 (***3/4)*

We're not the Mounties. We always get our maaaaaan!! Love it. This match was pretty good. Obviously just a match to progress a different story but it was great nonetheless. The opening minutes with Owen were a bit sloppy but nothing major and everything got on track soon enough. Wasn't a typical FIP match with pretty much even work and it was great, Quebecers were good at the smarmy heel work and Bret and Owen did some nice looking spots. Nothing was was spectacular, everything was very simple and basic but it worked. Then the Bret knee angle happened. This is where the match is the best. Bret's selling of the knee was top notch here. The Quebecers working on the leg was great, though the use of the cane was great, I loved it despite me hating it at the same time because the Quebecers are great heels. ANother thing, Dibiase's commentary in this match great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:lauren



Taker making Tenryu (and others) look like a geek probably put this up there in the worst matches I've seen category.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ That casket match scared the hell out of me as a kid. :lol From the green shit coming out of the urn to Taker reappearing on the big screen, it's all :mark: worthy. Maybe not a great match (remember them clubbing each other with chairs though and Yoko takes a mean DDT I think) but fuck the spectacle is AMAZING.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Corey said:


> ^ That casket match scared the hell out of me as a kid. :lol From the green shit coming out of the urn to Taker reappearing on the big screen, it's all :mark: worthy. Maybe not a great match (remember them clubbing each other with chairs though and Yoko takes a mean DDT I think) but fuck the spectacle is AMAZING.


It was way overkill to me. The smoke, the 100 men attacking Taker, Yokozuna's selling of fear, the speech, Taker (Marty Janettey) being Jesus or whatever. It was too much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*BxB Hulk & SHINGO vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen*

- _Great tag team match. Good mix of the ROH/Indy style and the DG//Puro style. Steen's character work of being a dick was great here and a good contrast to BxB Hulk. Shingo was awesome, hitting big bombs everywhere, throwing Generico around like he was nothing; great selling from El Generico as well. The ending sequences was tremendous and had everyone jumping on their feet. (****1/4)_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@MC 16 ;


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura (SD 05/14/2018)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*CIMA vs Bryan Danielson - PWG All Star Weekend 2008 *

- For the most part, the match was excellent. CIMA was fab and did some great work on Danielson's neck which he sold fairly well for most of the match. Danielson did some good work on CIMA's arm as well which again was sold greatly for most of the match. Then both of them kinda no selled all the damage they did to each other with Danielson doing bridged suplexes every minute and CIMA doing moves normally. That and the ending lowered the match but it was great nonethless. *(****1/2)*

Thanks to Shiv for hooking me up with this match. @THE MAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV ;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RAW was extra awful tonight but this main event was a lot of fun and really well executed. **** 1/4*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Championship*

Triple H(c) vs Jeff Hardy - _WWE: Cyber Sunday 2008_

It's lesser than the No Mercy match, but still an energetic, worthwhile bout via all of Hardy's glorious babyface exuberance. Trips kind of does some needless arm work in the start, that's really pointless going forward. Jeff runs into a post super hard, which was a good spot benefit for the logic, but outside of the eventual weakened arm leading into the crossface, it was otherwise on the backburner. It's all kicked into gear once Jeff is going ham on the offense, having Trips looking every which way at where he's gonna come next and the fans HANGING on every nearfall on every move. Jeff upping the damaging not to fall into the trap at No Mercy. Hitting two Whisper in the Winds, trying to win after one Twist of Fate, instead of trying to big combo. Trips is real good matching the ebb and flow, basically by finding ways to stop Hardy in his tracks any way he could. Mid-air catch into a spinebuster ruling. The double Swanton spot was killer, Jeff having just enough time in-between that all Trips could do to stop the second from being hit was lifting his knees up. Only his knees. His entire upper body didn't move, he barely got his knees up to save himself at that. He was all in on making Jeff's offense looking like he was on the verge of passing out trying to take it all and keep going. Never forgot the finish in this. Probably b/c I liked it so much, catching Jeff en route to going for a third Swanton, securing the Pedigree while he was crotch on the top rope, so when he pulled him down, it only further locked the butterfly of the arms. Then poor Jeff's head went splat and the crowd was bummed yet again. Fact that these two largely were battling for a year straight December 2007 - December 2008 really puts into perspective how much I dig their matches and program w/each other. Jeff constantly trying to make Trips his equal, and w/the exception of starting out w/the victory in 2007, all of 2008 has been Trips completely shutting him down when he appears ready to make it to that level. Working w/Jeff manages to get Trips out of that usual, icky Triple H style match funk.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Best of the Super Juniors 25 Block A*

Will Ospreay vs ACH - _NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors 25 Night Three: 5/20/18_


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero vs Jushin “Thunder” Liger (WCW Main Event 10/1/1995)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Travis Banks _(OTT Homecoming: Dublin)_ **** 3/4*

Always physical when these two go at it. Sabre does a hurracanrana while he has Banks locked in a triangle and I thought it was the coolest thing ever. Finish is really unique too. Sabre adapts with his submissions like no one else, man.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Jushin Thunder Liger vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NJPW Nexess 03/04/04*

- The 16 year old Nakajima taking on Liger in the Dome, Nakajima is a lucky guy (or Kid here), well I say lucky but he gets his ass kicked by Liger. Liger just overwhelmed Nakajima in this match. Kensuke Sasaki and Akira Hokuto came down for moral support but it was to no avail. Interesting match, loved Liger being dominant. Poor Nakamjima


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan vs. Jeff Hardy from Smackdown tonight. Good tv match and Bryan's looking damn good. :yes


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*The Quebeccers vs the Steiner - Raw 13/09/93*_

- I loved it, some great tag team wrestling. Good psychology by the two teams. Shame about the finish but I understand it and they built to it well. I love the Quebeccers and this match only strengths that love. (***3/4)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Best of the Super Juniors 25 Block B*

Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado - _NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors 25 Night Four 5/22/18_

Pure angst everywhere. Good grief, this was terrific. Once Hiromu jumped Despy before the bell, from that moment on I was hooked. The long brawling on the outside w/the countout teases, the mounted throttling, the close proximity first half giving way to a bit more spaced out run towards the conclusion. All so excellent. Two great wrestlers w/stand out personalities, clashing en route to natural divide and massive similarities. You can read the history between them far behind the grudge this year. This extends back to when they were Young Lions and how both had a identical path. Going to Mexico, completely reshaping their image, returning to Japan and finding their new path to success. Despy clearly jealous of Hiromu's instant rise, while he's been more of the underrated gem, who's furious at way the scales tip for the LIJ member. Finish was superb. Despy trying to recreate the path to victory from the Junior Tag Championship match, gets thwarted, but simply wouldn't concede. Some gumption and a few more dirty tactics and he denies Hiromu ANOTHER win. Lovely. This felt huge, and came off as such."


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*OTT No Limits Championship:* Jordan Devlin (c) vs. Timothy Thatcher _(OTT Homecoming: Dublin)_ **** 1/4*

Some good solid wrestling here but there's just not enough to sink your teeth into. I wanted more selling and more personality from Devlin. Felt like he was just going through the motions. Guy has 'Import Killer' on the back of his tights and that's fucking awesome but I didn't get the sense of a killer here. Still wanna see more from him though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rob Van Dam v. Sabu (Guilty as Charged 1/9/00)
Sloppy degenerate ECW-ness. Sabu pretty much powerbombs RVD on Sabu's own crotch. The ref bump looked almost legit. RVD kicks the chair Sabu is holding while Sabu is on the top rope and it goes about how you'd expect. I almost forgot they were human beings the way they were flopping around. Honestly it was pretty fun. There's a lot of rubbishy nonsense and if you told me I should hate it based on other matches I hate, I'd be like "yeah, maybe." Sabu put a (IIRC) Fujiwara armbar on early in the match and I was like oh come on, cut the formality, neither you or anybody in the crowd wants that. So that was the part I hated. I do think they did a much better job of making their big moves come off like miracle pushes of stamina in between being dead in the grave, than most do. I got a sense of HATE too which at least adds character to "da flipz" or whatever. Not gonna call this good, bother to watch it again, or defend it when I hear shit about it, but I'd be dishonest if I said I got nothing out of it. I'm betting if I went back and watched the ECW on the 1996 yearbook I'd get more out of it than I did when I watched that set (other than Scorpio and Whipwreck, I knew they ruled back then). I might not even think it was good, who knows, but it'd be much more fun to see. I've grown to sort of adore the atmosphere of ECW in all it's Street Fighter back-drop-glory since then, so that helps.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mike Awesome v. Spike Dudley (Guilty as Charged 1/9/00)
This was maybe 50% great match and 50% evidence that even 15 minute matches can be too long. Awesome is known for putting people through tables so Spike sets up a bunch of tables before Awesome's entrance, to show he doesn't have fear. He gets thrown through more than a couple before the bell rings. If the bell rung at all? I honestly don't know if it did. There was a great theme here of Spike being half-killed but hopeful and stubborn. The issue is the structure; they just kept going back to the well of Spike getting a big move (commonly involving a table), people think he's in the game, but no Awesome gets a big move (commonly involving a table) and the game is his again. Like it's different to hope spots because the spots actually happened and were big enough to change the tide, but they didn't. Some excellent moments though. Spike's first rage-filled offense period was great, and it ends with him botching a tope after holding his knee in agony. A real "oh no!" of a transition. He later blocks a powerbomb on the apron by grabbing Awesome's leg and swinging at his nuts, then hitting the acid drop through a table. Awesome's clothesline look amazing when sold by a guy so small. If they packed all of the greatness of this into a 9 minute match and left out the overkill, I'd be marking out and asking why the hell nobody's told me to watch it before.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gran Hamada/The Great Sasuke v. Tiger Mask IV/Masaaki Mochizuki (M-Pro 1/9/00)
Hamada is 50 here. I have to sit here and ponder how he's as old as 2015 Undertaker, and yet moving like a young lion and does a frankensteiner with seemingly no effort. This pretty abruptly turns into a go-go fest half-way through which I don't really have any feelings on either way. Most of the match is pretty mat-based, though, and good snug stuff. Sasuke at one point seems weirdly obsessed with clawing and groping at Tiger Mask's face.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

CIMA v. Minoru Fujita (M-Pro 1/9/00)
I don't remember if I had anyone opinion on these two whatsoever. CIMA already has my attention based on his obviously American heel-style gimmick and personality. Fujita even rushes the ring and shines on him to send him out of the ring, like the fuck? They go the arm work route quickly which was 'mechanically' good but sort of jarring and dull, maybe because it was too grounded and they didn't do much to spice it up before Fujita started dropping legs on the arm. Bizarre transition where Fujita decides to be retarded and put on a headlock instead of continuing with the arm, leading to a running-ropes bit where Fujita's knee eats a dropkick. So the arm work route is left behind and they head for leg work instead. Only it's much more interesting and Fujita actually gets some glimmer of hope of coming back. His big dives were a great equalizer, and although he ran around a bunch he tended to the take the time to hobble in pain in between the action. The gymnasium of whatever single-digit-times-dozen people got way louder than I expected come the ending run. This wound up being damn good and should I actually keep up the 2000 thing, I'm gonna look forward to seeing CIMA again.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Adrian Adonis & Dick Murdoch vs. Jack Brisco & Jerry Brisco - WWF on MSG Network (28.12.1984)*

- _It's not surprise that this is a very good match. Just look at the names in the match. Loved the tag psychology here, the Brisco's being far superior in wrestling ability leading to Murdoch and Adonis cheating their way into control. Built drama well, some great selling from Murdoch after Jack Brisco's work on the leg. Overall good match. One thing I hated was Gorilla Monsoon's commentary. No wonder Dave always ripped on him in the Observer. He called an arm drag a hip drop. :wtf2_


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Steiner Brothers vs. Lex Luger & Sting *(WCW Superbrawl 1991)

*****


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Akira Tozawa vs. Hideo Itami (WWE 205 Live 05/22/18)*

Hideo was very good in this, but Tozawa's babyface performance was lacking. Still a good match overall, but could've been something great had Tozawa been more energetic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr. Cerebro v. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 3/18/18 (might not be the right date, I had to go looking and came to a conclusion))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u5l2JKpdk8

This is the third of their four matches, and it had enough good stuff to convince me to see them all. The end of the first fall Cerebro goes down and opens his legs up to catch Marvin running at him, but Marvin pretty much splashes him while the legs are open and gets the pin. Cerebro blows off some really solid arm work in the second fall which sucks because he sells it SO WELL when getting hit and worked on. Marvin on the other hand did better long-term selling his spine after taking a few back-breakers, and even his tope looked not as powerful as it should have been, had his back been healthy. Cerebro getting his knees up on Marvin's splash looked more painful than it normally does. A guy on the outside who I can't say I recognise beats up Cerebro and the only reason I point this out is because he starts with an armbar.....? Like who does that? Who starts a bunch of cheap-shots with a fuckin armbar? I honestly only intended to watch one or two of their matches (considering the date, this wasn't even one of them), but I think I'll see all four now. They could have fixed some dumb problems but this was still pretty damn good.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr. Cerebro v. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 3/5/18)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAFvSOll-ZM
The first moments had some really cool power wrestling (ohh man I love a good test-of-strength), and it's put over more by Marvin pulling Cerebero's hair. The wrestling looked hard-fought and Marvin going "fuck this" and yanking the hair shows that he just had it tough and couldn't cut it. He perseveres though and the grappling continues to rule. It's not any sort of fast-acting stuff but the more cautious slow build where the guys have a lot of time to think about their next move. Marvin trying to pull at Cerebro's leg during the crossbow was pretty great, like "holy shit I'm in fucking pain get me out." I actually wish I did watch this one first because knowing Marvin targeted the back here (starting with a backbreaker, like Cerebro used in the third match!) would have given me a hell yeah moment while watching the other one. I fucking love a match that naturally goes from struggle-looking wrestling, to a more heated sprint. Take away Cerbero totally no-selling his back completely after Marvin was done working it (fuck's sake man, again!? I mean you could argue Marvin didn't do too much but it felt like enough for Cerebro to hold himself a bit) and this gets on my MOTY list. I might have to add it anyway if it bugs me enough later (cuz I'm a nerd like that).


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr. Cerebro v. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 3/12/18)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXnJs-ROgKc
SUPER LIBRE! Marvin needs to stop singling in a body part. It's the leg this time. Marvin at least uses it to get in control (including once after awesomely bonking Cerebro in the head with clasped hands), and fuck he won the match with it, but Cerebro just won't consistently sell it. He's so good at everything else, it's pretty annoying. Marvin hits the ring post at one point probably really hard, and the ring post is this amazing chunk of steel with the shiny metal scratches in it, giving it such a cool visual. This had Cerebro bleeding early into the match and a real mean tope, a possible great sign of what their hair match will be like. It could be fantastic if Marvin doesn't target a body part. Or if he goes to and Cerebro stops him or some shit. They could do it and Cerebro could sell it but when I think apuestas I sure as hell don't think "limb work." Then again I'm behind the curve and shit.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Vader - UWF-I Pro Wrestling World Tournament: Semi Finals (10.06.1994)*

- _Fucking awesome match. Great big guy vs Small guy underdog story. Tamura going straight to the leg, kicking the shit out of it and trying to lock in the submissions are good storytelling. Vader sold it really well, selling the situation greatly by throwing wild blows as a defence. Tamura did very well to near beat Vader, causing multiple rope breaks but he was overpowered in the end and took the powerbomb. Great, short match. _


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

AJ Styles v. Shinsuke Nakamura (SmackDown 5/15/18)

Why'd I bother? The only thing I get out of this is I definitively get to say these two have not had a good match in WWE thus far instead of going I HAVEN'T SEEN THEIR SMACKDOWN MATCH YET! This didn't suck but "this didn't suck" shouldn't be what I am saying about their FOURTH match. I'm the jackass after Mania going "fuck yeah Nak turned heel, they have something to truly work off of now." Crowd chanted "this is awesome" twice and it felt like people laughing at what a comedian says on Jimmy Fallon or some shit, not because it was funny, but out of respect because they used to be funny. After the Cerebro/Marvin stuff I asked myself if I should watch more graps or start Game of Thrones season 6. I might have to make sure the next thing I watch is good, just so I don't regret not seeing Cersei hopefully order the massacre of everyone who watched her walk of shame. YOU LEAVE MY QUEEN ALONE CUNTS.

This had a really amusing finish, though, with the crying-wolf low blow. I didn't stick around long enough to see Nakamura's choice for gimmick but I hope it's some goofy McMahon-brainchild borderline racist shit like a Punjabi Prison but with Pokemon and Hello Kitty and Doraemon and AKB48 props everywhere.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The Young Bucks vs. Nick Aldis & Mark Haskins _(ROH Honor United: Edinburgh)_ **** 1/4*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q78BiTrsAsM

Good tag. Can't say Aldis offered much of interest though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Sting* (World War 3 1995)*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Lethal vs. Mark Briscoe _(ROH Honor United: London)_ **** 1/2*

Hell of a way to open the show today. Crowd is red hot for Lethal and Mark attacks before the bell. :mark: Damn good back and forth match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Sting vs. Vader *(Great American Bash 1992)

*****


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH World Championship:* Dalton Castle (c) vs. EVIL _(ROH Honor United: London)_ ****

It's very admirable that Castle is even wrestling given the condition he's in right now, but the man really needs some time off and clearly isn't anywhere close to 100%. He's wearing a lower back brace, his entire left leg is wrapped, and his right hand is taped. The only offense he can muster are punches. Unfortunately this was a very dull match held back by his limitations. They made the best out of it with the late match shenanigans but it was a far cry from what they're capable of.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cedric Alexander, Mustafa Ali, & "Flash" Morgan Webster vs Drew Gulak, Joseph Conners, & James Drake - _WWE: 205 Live #77 5/15/18_

I was digging both the matches on this 205 Live; both were rather snug & sprinty w/the UK new blood giving it something else. Even if a lot of them were sort of punching bags, I liked that they were game to put themselves in it and not gun to get their stuff in only. Thought the most violent part of this may have been Cedric's dropkick busting up Conners. Lies. Drew Gulak is being Drew Gulak so when Webster gets a hot tag and we believe there's going to be a momentum shift, Drew stomps his way in, and in Webster's infinate gusto collides right into Gulak. It might have been a boot. It might have been his entire body being hurled towards the Welshman. I'm still not quite sure. But there was blood everywhere soon after & Webster was rocked and then some. Legitimately worth watching for this moment alone. Gulak kills him later one w/a lariat too. SURLY. Just b/c. Dunno who I'm liking more these days; Gulak or Buddy Murphy. Either way, they're the tops of WWE currently. Outside of that crummy Gauntlet a few week ago, 205 Live is still keeping things up well.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kenta Kobashi/Jun Akiyama v. Vader/Johnny Smith (All Japan 1/10/00)

Not the full match, we miss about 11 minutes. Clip seems to begin right as Kobashi gets in on a hot tag. Vader really didn't look very good here, at least compared to his usual. He still had it in him to bump and sell well, his power moves still are BEEF, but his energy is gone and just comes off like his heart wasn't into it that night. If I didn't know the Akiyama and Kawada singles matches were on the way, I might've thought based on this that he was past of the point of being able to make an awesome match. Smith had some fun offense. Kobashi throws awesome chops always. This is likely a good match if the less-than-half we have is anything to go by.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lioness Asuka v. Dynamite Kansai (JDStar 1/10/00)

Literally never even heard of this promotion before, apparently it was founded by Jaguar Yokota and lasted between 96 and 07. Another match not in full, judging by when the ten minute mark was I think about 4 minutes was cut. It cuts to Kansai in a legbar or grapevine or whatever shit I can't name, and I think the two are arguing with each other. Kansai no-sold the leg after Asuka worked on it a bit but there's no telling for how long that actually was considering the cut in footage. They do quite a long segment where Kansai has a claw on Asuka's forehead and it spills to the outside, pretty neat. When Kansai lets go she shakes and blows on her own hand (even though she's wearing gloves) which I liked. Doesn't really mean anything though because we eventually get interference and brawling in the stands and ref stuff and tons of chair usage and an amazing table that's been designed up like a surfboard or some shit. I kind of hated it. The last 8 or so minutes felt like they lasted for fucking ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bret Hart v. Kevin Nash (Nitro 1/10/00)

Bret Hart's final match before the WWE return in 2010. It was pretty goddamn good (other than the 2000 WCW parts), up until we went full 2000 WCW. Hart's returns to offense were too hurried and lame but his overall strategy of working over the leg was solid, and Nash sells it way the fuck better than you'd think given his reputation as the worst wrestler alive. Hart throws better punches at the start here than in half of his WWF career, it's almost stupid how much effort he's putting in considering his injury and what the WCW title picture had mostly been like since 1996. Sid Vicious wins the the match when Arn Anderson is in with a ref shirt to make the three count, right before Nash gets attacked by a branding iron from Terry Funk. I'd usually have to say "yes, really" here but this is 2000 WCW so you know it already.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Takako Inoue vs. Mariko Yoshida - AJW 06.10.1996*

_- This. Is. Wrestling. F'N awesome. They just went balls to the walls, kicking the life out of each other, brawling all over the arena for near 20 minutes. I think they spent around 5-10 minutes in the ring :lol Certainly different from other joshi matches I've seen. The ending stretch had some incredible near falls. Loved every second of this. (****1/4)_


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH World Six-Man Tag Team Championship:* The Kingdom (c) vs. The Hung Bucks vs. SoCal Uncensored _(ROH Honor United: London)_ **** 3/4*
https://rutube.ru/video/2a9c82656690b6ab90ac7a6a29d0d808/?pl_id=215790&pl_type=user

Definitely the best and most exciting match of the UK tour. Wild action and a really creative twist towards the end. Of course then it has to end with a flat finish itself... but still a real good time before that.  Recommended!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:wow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF Championship - Hell in a Cell Match*

Kurt Angle(c) vs Steve Austin vs The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Triple H vs Rikishi - _WWF: Armageddon 2000_

Six guys punching, bleeding, swinging chairs, & all around beating the ever-loving hell out of each other for 30+ minutes; filled w/enough hate & intensity to sell the urgency to be champion and the gimmick as the most dangerous match around, all at the same time. Still amazing. Will never lose that incredible buzz surrounding it. This is why my early mornings need to always be about.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KUSHIDA vs. SHO (NJPW BOSJ Day 8)*

Such a shame that this happened on a single-cam show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Masked Ernie Ladd with that post match run in. roud


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Edge W/Lita vs John Cena - SummerSlam 2006 (20/08/06)*

- Okay main event. The DQ stipulation never came into the match until the near end so they were going through the motions of Edge beating Cena with dull and boring work. Then when the stip was introduce, the match picked up. Cena did his comebacks which weren't great but brought some life to it. I thought the finish was worked fine and kept Cena clean and Egde the slimy heel. Meh match overall, not their worst


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan* (Bash at the Beach 1994)*

I haven't watched this match in years & I'm pleasantly surprised at how good this actually is-definitely Hogan's best match in his entire WCW career, as others have mentioned, he really gives it his all in this one. I also agree with others that have stated this is Flair's last overall classic when you really think bout it. What more could you really want from these two in a singles match opposed to each other? When Hogan gets the final three~count on Flair, you almost feel a strange bit of sadness come over you, because from this point forward WCW would never be the same and Hogan would pretty much begin WCW's slow process to complete destruction; also because you could say this was the last big match in the still "Great" chapter of Flair's career, from this point forward he'd pretty much be a mid-carder & sadly enough at times a joke. Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan Bash at the Beach 1994, last great match from the "classics" in each their respective ways. **** match in my book.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I believe I saw this when it first aired.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ricochet vs Kushida - NJPW BOSJ 2014. Great match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCPW Championship - No Regrets Rumble*

Drew Galloway(c) vs Marty Kirby vs Drake vs Kid Fite vs Bad Bones vs Alex Gracie vs Lucas Archer vs Scott Wainwright vs Primate vs Juventud Guerrera vs Zack Gibson vs Rockstar Spud vs Johnny Moss vs Travis Banks vs Matt Striker vs Sha Samuels vs Doug Williams vs BT Gunn vs Prince Ameen vs Viper vs Rey Fenix vs Adam Pacitti vs El Ligero vs Fat Ligero vs Dave Mastiff vs Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio vs Joe Coffey vs Rampage vs Joe Hendry - _WCPW: No Regrets 4/29/17_

Part of me still says this could be better, but Gibson's heel antics & Kirby's HUGE win alone make this work. Zoidberg elbow, it brings VICTORY.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Atlantis vs Villano III, mask vs mask. One of the greatest matches not only in lucha libre, but in the history of professional wrestling in general. Just take a look at the intensity, the immense feeling of importance, just feel that atmosphere. Everything about it is truly larger than life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*BxB Hulk vs YAMATO - Dragon Gate USA: Open The History Gate 2009*

_- The crowd starting off was hot. I mean screaming and shouting for everything. These two when all out to try and make a great first impression and it was great. Very actioned pack, BxB Hulk spinning out of arm drags and pulling on some great displays of quickness. YAMATO was the more grounded of the two, doing some nice work on the leg of BxB Hulk, to try and slow him down. They did a great job of establishing BxB Hulk as the face and the crowd was firmly behind BxB Hulk for the entirety of the match. They last 5 minutes were pretty great with them throwing everything they had at each other, which included a missed phoenix splash from BxB Hulk, ending with a Gallaria from YAMATO to get the three. Great opener to the PPV, only criticism is BxB Hulk went from un able to take an Irish Whip to counting out of moves with backflips. Other then that, great. *(***½)*_


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Sting *(Nitro ~ January 15th 1996)*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

* Kana vs Cheerleader Melissa - SHIMMER Volume 43 (02.10.2011)*

_Pretty good match. Cheerleader Melissa had a game plan, targeted Kana's legs and it worked. It neutralized her kicks and limited her offence. Great stuff. The finish I thought was a little abrupt but good match otherwise._


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme 2/9/18)

I really liked this. Gresham seems to be one of those thigh-slapping forearm-battle loving guys but he also brings out a nice aura of being lower on the card than he wants to be, and trying to shoot up. The arm and was very very solid and he took multiple opportunities to go after it. Lethal using his legs (when not forearm-battling) to go for Gresham's leg when he could was a great add to that and his selling was really consistent. I loved Gresham first going for the arm and constantly reversing Lethal's hammerlock reversals. Lethal throws chops once he realizes he can't get out and Gresham trying to match him in chops, and failing, was great. My favourite part of the match though was this one moment where Lethal took a fantastic dropkick bump where he slides backward through the bottom and second ropes to the outside. Awesome to look at.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*

Cedric Alexander(c) vs Buddy Murphy - _WWE: 205 Live #79 5/29/18_

Full tilt blitzkrieg. The kind of match that shows how great both wrestlers can be and great emphasis behind the very idea of wanting to win or retain the championship. This match captures the idea of personality, competition, & what have you that WWE has tried to get over four different times w/Styles & Nakamura. When those are failing, this is delivering.

Murphy Dragon Kicks Cedric twice in a row. Cedric falls back to stop it, writhes in pain, Murphy grinds his boots over Cedric's eyes which prompts him to immediately shoot back up & Murphy immediately goes back to hitting Dragon Kicks in the back. I could not think of a sequence where a heel is on top dominating that is any cooler than that. (ok, outside of Cavernario vs Soberano) There's plenty more of that type of good stuff all within this; basically the idea of countering w/o feeling like it's a dance number, even if early on they have a decent staredown of that unnecessary ilk. Murphy can't complete his triple powerbomb combo that knocks people out b/c Cedric manages to rotate upwards after the first ---> lead in to falling into Murphy's one step ahead kind of trap to use the Kami-goye. Both are taking great bumps w/the table. (which has become a constant prop for these quality matches that are popping up on 205 Live again) The entire aggression from Murphy on how he targeted Cedric's back early was superb. An entire seamless flow of table bump, to using the apron, to using the floor, to using the barricade all in succession. Eventually Murphy attempts to recreate a crazy apron suplex he used on Kalisto weeks ago to up all of this, but that's countered into a nutty facebuster. Cedric's moderately messed up back has him saying "screw it" and taking some wild chances; some that pay off, and some that do not. So many kicks to the head (I lost count, but I wanted to watch a Tajiri match b/c of it. Yes, it's like _that_.) There's a way to do back and forth, per say, and this is my ideal idea of it. Even the finish was built out of a final ebb and flow change. I was sold on this namely from the start. All around the edition this week made a great job of this feeling very big. Fans clearly buying into everything only helps that in the long run.



Yeah1993 said:


> Jay Lethal v. Jonathan Gresham (Honor Reigns Supreme 2/9/18)
> 
> I really liked this. Gresham seems to be one of those thigh-slapping forearm-battle loving guys but he also brings out a nice aura of being lower on the card than he wants to be, and trying to shoot up. The arm and was very very solid and he took multiple opportunities to go after it. Lethal using his legs (when not forearm-battling) to go for Gresham's leg when he could was a great add to that and his selling was really consistent. I loved Gresham first going for the arm and constantly reversing Lethal's hammerlock reversals. Lethal throws chops once he realizes he can't get out and Gresham trying to match him in chops, and failing, was great. My favourite part of the match though was this one moment where Lethal took a fantastic dropkick bump where he slides backward through the bottom and second ropes to the outside. Awesome to look at.


Yessss. Lethal's head bump to the floor was def the highlight of it all; granted I was a big fan of just about all of it. I'd almost wager the rematch was even a touch better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Crazy MAX (CIMA, SUWA, Don Fujii) vs Shin M2K (Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, Kenichiro Arai) vs Do FIXER (Magnum TOKYO, Genki Horiguchi, Susumu Yokosuka) vs Italian Connection (Milano Collection AT, YOSSINO, Condotti Shuji) - Toryumon Japan Verano Peligroso II 2003 Day 16 (30/08/2003)*


:sodone


Wow! That was the most chaotic and fun match that I’ve ever watched. This match in the physical representation of the term “non stop action”. No rest for anyone, everyone went crazy with hitting all of their moves and the match was surprisingly smooth and without any botches. Great wrestling, some great comedy. No doubt one of the best multi man matches that I’ve ever seen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kane vs. Finn Balor - Some Episode of Raw

I love this match. It's awesome seeing Finn being destroyed by Kane. "But Finn should've beaten him... he's the futu..." Blah! Blah! Blah!

It's nice to see Kane being dominant for a change.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Started her WWE Network collection and I forgot how awful that entrance theme, gimmick and dancing was at the start of NXT.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Adam Page _(ROH Honor United: Doncaster)_ *** 1/2*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av24059708/

Really basic. Nothing to see here. Couldn't even get a high fly flow. :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Best of the Super Juniors 25 Block A*

Will Ospreay vs BUSHI - _NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors 25 Night Seven 5/26/18_

Def the kind of match intended to build to a specific crescendo, b/c even in a crowd that wasn't too enthused w/the other matches, they were certainly into this one. BUSHI being beloved, and this crowd was ready to see him win. Both played up their "greatest hits", the mist near-fall was quality, it all meshed nicely. BUSHI gets the big win to an audible roar; good stuff. Ospreay proving he can still be an engaging wrestler all while not gunning for those epics. I knew he could, but it's always nice to see when it happens. He's starting to get that more and more. Glad BUSHI finally had something that clicked.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*IWGP Heavyweight Title Match: Hirooki Goto vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) - NJPW Destruction 11/11/2007 *

_The match itself was pretty phenomenal. Some of the storytelling was immaculate. The way that Tanahashi worked on Goto's leg for the first half of the match, being cocky and arrogant which let Goto take control and mount a comeback, throwing everything at Tanahashi; only to come up short in the end. You could feel the hatred between the two, the stiffness of the strikes, them pushing the ref out the way, having no respect for common courtesy etc. Goto's offence was great, he showed tremendous passion, fire and fighting spirit. The only problem I had with his offence and the match in general was Goto didn't sell the leg in that long strong of the match. But I didn't mind it as Tanahashi kept on working on the leg as he went for submissions which makes sense and doesn't totally devalue the leg work that lead to the win. Awesome match with one minor flaw. Both men had great showings and played their roles excellently. *(****3/4)*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Intercontinental title match: Curt Hennig v. Bret Hart - Summerslam 1991

Amazed that Hennig was still wrestling at this point with his fucked back and all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Best of the Super Juniors 25 Block B*

Hiromu Takahashi vs Chris Sabin - _NJPW: Best of the Super Juniors 25 Night Ten 5/30/18_

Lowkey it's just kind of neat that this match actually got to take place considering Sabin hasn't been much of a singles guy since leaving TNA & if there's anyone today that I'd like to see him wrestle at least once, it's Hiromu. The triangle choke finish still isn't massively over, compared to if Hiromu is winning w/Time Bomb, instead. So that kind of sets the finishes for some matches a bit more on a surprise that a molten ending. But no complaints, either way. Hiromu was hurling his body around in the great way he does, and Sabin is fighting back w/his barrage of kicks & speedy offense, keeping his consistency up, working like once upon a time pre-injuries (w/o taking any unnecessary risks), matched up well. Good stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Val Venis vs CM Punk - _WWE: Sunday Night Heat 5/15/05_

I still remember when this aired. Punk was my original lifeline to indie wrestling, and became over the moon once he was announced. You could tell he was en route to signing w/WWE, not only was he made to look like an actual threat from start to finish in the match, but the commentary was putting him over as a veteran & someone who's achieved a lot of success on the independents. How many times have they actually done that? And this isn't like today, where WWE still does that whole "this is the big leagues, though" comment, so yeah, this was certainly more than the average local guy squash on the C-show situation. All things considered, match is actually really good in the 6 1/2 minutes it's given. Punk emotes, has his personality shining through, and becomes a credible heel in the blink of an eye, all while wanting to tear apart Val's leg. And Val is selling it like death for Punker, too. Even if I didn't know who Punk was walking into this, I would have left stunned that this guy w/o an entrance was doing this well. Thought it was gonna be a bit iffy to have Val win w/the Money Shot when his leg has been taking a beating the entire match, but damn, the way he sold the brutality of hitting a top rope splash w/a damaged leg was so good. Furious pain etched over his face, clutching the knee mid-pin and the entire post-match. He won, but his entire job here was to put Punk over & that totally clicked. This is why I love a good C-show for wrestling. Goodies like this.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Taiji Ishimori vs Masa Takanashi, SEM 9/8/2008*


Cracking match. Very mat based with loads of well executed submissions. Ishimori showed off his technical prowess excellently in this match, working on Takanashi's leg throughout the match with loads of different submissions. Not a lot of a selling sadly but decent enough performance from Takanashi for me to want to see more of him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr. Cerebro v. Ricky Marvin (IWRG 3/25/18)
This is more rough-house than I remember their other three matches being, which for a hair match is pretty ideal (very ideal would be much much more rough house than this, but I’ll take this happily). Marvin works the leg again on the first fall but not for long before Cerebro drops him with some nasty looking package…bomb….thing. Cerebro’s selling has been pretty inconsistent this feud and he didn’t exactly nail it here either, but the leg work didn’t last long at all in this match, his limping was excellent, and he had someone stretch his leg out between the falls so I won’t complain. Cerbero’s goes back to Marvin’s arm and is much more vicious and shark-like than Marvin was on the leg. Marvin’s selling was pretty great; there was one great moment where he was in the corner of the ring making several different faces and hammering at his own arm to wake it up. I don’t know if limb work is what anyone wants in a hair match but this sure as shit felt like hateful arm work. Cerebro’s Fujiwara armbar looked like a fucking killer. It was so bad that when Marvin got to the ropes, the ref had to make sure Cerebro got off by pretty much pushing and shoving. 
Cerebro loses the second fall with interference which I think just sucks. Marvin wasn’t doing terribly well with his arm so it would have been pretty damn fascinating to see him actually find cool ways to fight back with the handicap. Cerebro is bleeding after the shot to the head and it would have been awesome as hell had a one-armed Marvin himself been the one to create that opportunity. There are so many ways they could have. Like fuck, I dunno, drop toe-hold onto the guardrail. Dodging a tope. Kicking a chair- that Cerebro’s about to swing - into his own face.
The third fall was all right, but disappointing to me. Pretty standard lucha-style pinfall attempts with big moves. Marvin did what was pretty much a piledriver using the ropes… I wish I had it in me to make a GIF of it. This was quite a good match but sort of just feel apart for me come to the end of the second fall. Still, a very nice conclusion to a really enjoyable feud.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

***** Casas v. Soberano Jr. (CMLL 5/11/18)
Gooooood shit. They might have done some sloppy spots but only a couple, Casas is pretty much timeless with how mobile he is. Might not seems like much but even a little moment like him taking a kick to the face and bending backward to the way he did to sell it could be spinal damage for other people his age. He takes a powerbomb thing off of the top rope and the landing made me cringe so bad I couldn't even watch the replay. Soberano might be a guy I have to actually keep an eye on in my youtube sub feed and not just watch him only whenever someone else praises one of his matches. He's got really snug looking offense and I've seen him sell excellently in the Cavernario match (still my personal favourite match this year).


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Valiente/Volador Jr. v. Babrbaro Cavernario/***** Casas (CMLL 4/21/18)
Fuckin hell I didn't realize I had another 2018 Casas match to watch. And teaming with Cavernario!! And the match is really good!exclamation point Talking about such a move-focused lucha tag is difficult (at least for me) because (a) I'm shitty with naming moves, and (b) I would just do a lame play-by-play and go "that was gud" or "that not gud" at the end, and no one wants that. I will mention Valiente gets a leg submission on Casas, poses with his muscles, and then fucks it all up by trying this crapshoot headlock with it out of, I don't know pure cockiness? Anyway it winds up just managing to get Casas out of the leg hold. SO, he does it again later, but this time doesn't try to stupid headlock, and actually submits Casas. That's like, continuity or some shit. Valiente in general just has fantastic looking submission work. He's smooth as hellllll. I'm not huge on Volador but he's crazy light on his feet and does a springboard handstand from the ropes as fast as anyone I can think of. Cavernario is fun no matter what. Casas is maybe the greatest work of all time and he keep being good for a batch more years I might think he definitely is. Has he ever not been good? "Good" is his fucking low point.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mistico/Rush/Valiente v. Barbaro Cavernario/Euforia/Felino (CMLL 5/12/18)
Fun sprinty trio, nothing too special but cool stuff. The youtube title says ***** Casas but no, it's Felino. I don't remember ever seeing much Felino outside of 96-99 CMLL (mainly the Santo feud). He's not got the old full body cat suit obviously but still wears a big sloppy tail that almost couldn't look more sad. Please take it off, you ridiculous man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The WWE really ought to do more with Ariya Daivari.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

An underrated favorite of mine!

LOVE this match!

Backlash 2004

Randy Orton vs Mick Foley in a No Holds Barred Match for the Intercontinental Championship


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ilja Dragunov v. WALTER (wXw Superstars of Wrestling 5/5/18)
This wound being pretty good but also went a while and had some weird and terrible shit in it. WALTER’s arm selling itself was pretty consistent (and he’s damn good at it) but he also used them for offense a lot. I mean fair enough both arms are hurt and you can’t avoid using them too much but I feel like he pushed it a few times when his boots are clearly very very effective? He did some great stuff with his legs that looks more damaging than when most do it (e.g. putting both boots around a prone opponent’s head and twisting so the neck gets damaged), so it’s not like he couldn’t improvise. To be fair I guess the arms shit was a low on list of complaints. Right below half of what Dragunov did. Early into working WALTER’s arms, Dragunov had this moment where he fought back with a dive (from like one bit of offense WALTER got) and started panting and looking at the crowd like he was the one with the injury. I dunno I feel like the way he did it came off like he was the guy underneath, when he really wasn’t. He also had every opportunity to continue working the arms at all times and yet wanted like four chop battles and shoulder block bullshit, and even a bit where WALTER just kicks him while he “asks for it” without retaliating. This is a title match. Don’t ask the gigantic behemoth to pummel your chest in, maybe? He also had some moments where he seemed pretty much unfazed by WALTER fighting back early on….other than the weird dive bit where he looked all heavy-breathy. I don’t know this wound up feeling weird because of the way he wrestled. Still pretty good though all things considered, yeah.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tyler Bate (Progress Chapter 63, 2/11/18)
I’m over my Tyler Bate honeymoon phase and he’s not really stuck to me as a favourite like I thought he might, but I still look forward to him enough that I definitely had to track down him against Sabre. And this was damn good, to no surprise. Some of the early chain wrestling kind of felt like a formality but once Sabre started getting mean it picked the hell up. His headlock and arm locks and shit looked fucking devastating. There was one bit where Bate got the ropes in a hold and instead of letting go, Sabre just put another one on that looked about twice as violent as the first hold. If the peak of this match was the quality throughout the whole time this’d be a MOTYC. I mean and actual contender for match of the year, not just “it’s one of the dozens matches I like a super lot.”


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WALTER v. Mark Davis (Progress Chapter 63, 2/11/18)
Pretty insane sprint. WALTER with the chops was pretty fucked. I would have said Davis bladed his chest but it became so red and purple eventually that I’d think maybe WALTER actually caused every laceration. Davis doesn’t really doesn’t interest me at all but when most of your purpose is a meatbag for Rocky to pound then you probably won’t fail at least. The finish with WALTER desperately pounding on the chest was a great cherry on top.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Matt Riddle v. James Drake (Evolve 100, 2/17/18)
Riddle against BIG MAN! Only seen this year against WALTER in that short match I think. I wish Drake had done more BEEPH but he hammered Riddle enough to where Riddle was suffering close to the beginning of the match. Riddle was mostly good as usual; my favourite thing he did though was right at the start match where he was just unrelenting and giving Drake no breathing room. Another cool finish where one guy beat the fuck out of the other without remorse, just to end the match. Extra coolness as the camera catches one dude in the foreground who knows the end is coming and flips a double bird. Match didn’t blow me away but is another notch is Riddle’s 2018.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*El Desperado vs. Dragon Lee (NJPW BOSJ XXV)*

:mark: What a goddamn battle


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Magnum TOKYO vs. Milano Collection AT - Toryumon Japan La Ultima Caida 2003*


Really good match. Milano was great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*BOTSJ Block B:* KUSHIDA vs. Dragon Lee _(NJPW 6/2)_ *****

Not really sure what's going on with KUSHIDA in this tournament but his work has been pretty offensive imo. Clear lack of short term selling here after his poor display of selling in the Desperado match. Takes a reverse rana and literally stands up and wins the match with the Back to the Future. Head-scratch worthy, to say the least. Hope he puts all together for the Takahashi match. We'll see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. WALTER _(wXw We Love Wrestling 2018: Hamburg)_ **** 3/4*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av24128897

My personal favorite of the 3 matches they've had this year. It felt like a much more complete effort with a clear story to follow, especially from Sabre. He had a gameplan he stuck to and picked apart/wore down WALTER limb by limb as the match went on. Quality wrestling.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hah. I just watched their second match. 

WALTER v. Zack Sabre Jr. (Progress Chapter 67, 4/7/18)
Sabre gets out of chain wrestling to slap WALTER in the face. WALTER throws his hands in the air like “this fuckin’ guy!” while the crowd chant “you fucked up.” WALTER throws a chop that sends Sabre out of the ring, pretty much telling Sabre that he doesn’t want this shit. Amazingly fun stuff. It’s here where I wish I could say Sabre shows a little regret, but he instead eggs him on. I….don’t....I meannnnnn. I MEAN being a dick and egging someone on is great but he pretty much seems to be saying WALTER’s chops aren’t “enough” when we all know they are. They’re enough for someone like Thatcher – who unlike Sabre – they don’t even send flying to the floor. The arm work was pretty good, the way arm work against WALTER usually seems to be. Sabre ripping at the fingers to get out of a sleeper was great. I found it hard to care about this when it was all said and done though. Like don’t get me wrong I seriously love arrogant weasel Sabre, even against a big guy (his match in Keith Lee in January is one of my favourites this year) but once again when facing WALTER, like Evolve 99, he just goes a little far out of the realm of belief for me. He acts like asshole, gets blasted, and doesn't even seem to give a shit that he's getting closer and closer to having meatloaf for pectorals. This was a #1 contender's match, you'd think he taking it more seriously regardless of who his opponent was, let alone fucking WALTER. Just for the record I would have capitalised that even if WALTER didn't capitalise WALTER. For EMPHASIS.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zack Sabre Jr. v. David Starr (Progress Chapter 68 Day 2, 5/6/18)
This was not ideal but was good. Nothing much specific for me to say here I guess? Hard-fought chain wrestling (great, great STF bit), solid striking, smooth reversals.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Sting *(Great American Bash 1990)
*
Not as good a match as I expected, surprisingly first time I've ever taken the time to watch this-Sting's no~selling at certain points is stupid, this match has a kind of awkwardness to it & I just never have felt these two had _that_ great of chemistry.

***1/2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*El Hijo del Santo & Black Shadow Jr vs Fuerza Guerrera & Octagon (December 15th)*

Very, very intense towards the end. I liked how Black Shadow Jr intentionally got himself Dq’d so he could take revenge of El Hijo del Santo, it’s some very good storytelling and something you don’t really see. Everything looked really vicious, El Hijo Del Santo being bloodied up to the point her most of his mask is red. Awesome visual. One more point, I thought this when I watched the Barr/Guerrero vs Santo/Octagon match and I did here as well, Octagon really looks like The Great Sasuke. I can only assume that Sasuke was a fan of Octagon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Will Ospreay v. Kushida (New Japan, Wrestling Dontaku 5/4/18)
I really liked this. I might need to add more Ospreay to my 2018 watch list because I’m 2 for 2 on him this year. Maybe it’s mostly the injury making his matches interesting before they even start, but from these two matches I’ve seen, I think he’s also working a strong balance between selling the injury while also being a hyper-athletic junior who tries to take out his opponent with aerials. I do think he uses too many moves he doesn’t need to but nothing to take me fully out of it. I honestly kind of like his screaming. I haven’t been watching Ospreay at all for the past year beyond the Riddle match, so if he’s been doing it regardless before Sakura Genesis then I probably would find it annoying, but I really dig it as way to show much his injury is something he has to really push past. Kushida’s got a really sound strategy of focusing in on the injury but like the Riddle match, constantly gets caught off guard by Ospreay going wild. I really liked the time they spent keeping it low. I thought it was cool as fuck when Kushida splatted Ospreay into the turnbuckle and Ospreay started kicking him in the leg while holding his own neck, just because he couldn’t do anything else at the time and wanted out of that corner. The DDT on the outside was probably unnecessary, didn’t seem to mean a whole lot beyond looking cool and Ospreay didn’t seem worse off than he did before (contrast to the Riddle match which had a break post-fall where people checked on Ospreay).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Tanahashi & Kushida vs Okada & Ospreay: Wrestling Dontaku 2018 Day 1. *

This was a fun tag match. Kushida catching Ospreays top rope dive into an arm bar mid-air was _incredible_; and every time The Ace and The Rainmaker lock up it’s magic.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Toshiyo Yamada vs. Yumiko Hotta - (We Are Running Through Korakuen Hall ~ Sign of Brave Women, May 26th): *****

Fuck me, those kicks were hard. Anyone who knows me, knows that I love kicks. Anyone who has a great kick, I love them and their matches and this match is no exception. Stiff as hell with Yamada nailling Hotta in the face without protection numerous times. It’s a very good match with loads of different forms of wrestling, starting out with some ground game in the beginning, introducing them strikes along the way. Nice finish with the surprise win. Overall really good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Toshiaki Kawada vs Akira Taue - (All Japan Pro Wrestling Champion Carnival, April 18th): *****

Now that’s a finish I wasn’t expecting. The match had some decent storytelling with Kawada attacking the arm of Taue to trying to stop Taue from delivering his powermoves as well as the chokeslam and Taue working on the leg of Kawada to trying to stop the kicks. All decent enough selling, nothing spectacular. I liked it when Kawada went straight in on Taue’s cut early on. And the aforementioned finish. I liked this for many reasons. One, they put over how dangerous the mats was and put it over as something that’ll take out anyone. And two, Taue knowing straight away that he won after that, getting back in the ring and “relaxing” on the ring mat. Really good match, the crowd was a little subdued but they chanted for both wrestlers at times in the match. Very good match between Kawada and Taue.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Missed this episode. Pretty good stuff enhanced by the voice of Tony Schiavone.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Speed Muscle (Doi/Yoshino) vs Atsushi Aoki & Yoshinobu Kanemaru (GHC Junior Heavyeight Tag Team Title Match) - Dragon Gate 2007 Grand Final Gate: *****

Overall, this was a pretty fun match. I think Muscle Outlawz was the heel unit at this time, can’t be sure as my DG history knowledge is lacking (got to change that) but they played the classic baby faces defending their home promotion against the outsiders who are looking to regain their tag titles. It’s a unique match because Speed Muscle have the GHC Jr Tag titles and are defending it at a DG Show. The match was fast paced, not quite at the usual speed as normal, but they worked well together. They clearly have great chemistry together and the two different styles mesh well together I thought. Someone the double team moves looked great and some of the sequences looked so great. The crowd was hyped and the ending was awesome, including a shocking false finish after Aoki kicks out of the Bakatare Sliding Kick from Doi. Really enjoyable match, worth watching.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Masahiro Chono vs Chris Jericho - _nWo: Souled Out 1997_

I'm watching all of WCW 1997 I can atm. The latest random project. Including this absolute insufferable pile of garbage PPV. Yeah, I know...

The match is bad, and Bischoff's commentary ends up making it worse when he has to do a lite Japanese voice impression, talk about Miss nWo crap, & denounce the name "Enziguri" to let everyone know the actual - and simple, yes, he used that word - name for it is the ever infamous "back leg round kick". The next match was supposed to end w/Konnan getting run over by a motorcycle. The idiot no-shows b/c he was gonna lose. So now I'm deprived of that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Free match! Nothing fancy here. They just chop and beat the hell out of each other for 13 minutes. Entertaining and an easy watch. **** 1/2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EVIL & Sanada (c) vs The Young Bucks - IWGP Tag Team Championship - NJPW Dominion 6.9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs Kenny Omega- IWGP Heavyweight Championship 2/3 Falls - NJPW Dominion 6.9

Won't spoil it in case you haven't seen it. Needless to say it's aother damn good match from them.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jake Hager debut.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Goldust vs. Ahmed Johnson *(King of the Ring 1996)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Giant vs Road Block - _WCW: Monday Nitro 1/27/97_

Hoss vs FATTY squash alert. Giant dropkicks Road Block, which sees Road Block fling himself through the ropes and crashes through a table that was apparently set up with nobody noticing. It's a hell of a bump. Somehow Giant is able to hit a far better looking chokeslam on a guy who weights over 300 lbs than he was to anyone else at Souled Out. Which is the best lead in to say this match was better than just about ALL of Souled Out. Non-hyperbole. It took me idk how many days to finish that PPV. DDP vs Norton and the post-match is about all I got. This was some cool minor FAT stuff that the crowd was loving, so yeah, its nice to see something actually be fun again.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Bill Dundee vs. Jerry Lawler, CWA 30/12/85*


Awesome match. What a babyface performance by Lawler in this match, fighting babyface with an injured eye, trying to fight against the evil babyface. Great storytelling with Dundee attacking Lawler before he gets in the ring and does't give Lawler any rest. Lawler sells the onslaught Dundee unleashes on him so well. Great character work from both. Awesome brawl. Amazing match. ****3/4.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Low Ki vs. Travis Banks _(FCP World Warriors)_ *** 3/4*
https://rutube.ru/video/9735163a7adf2a90a5c4149efbcbeae7

Nothing special. Kinda dragged in parts.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:mark Really good match. The crowd was going mental and Fujinami was in the match. What more do you need?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Sting *(Clash of the Champions #27 {1994})*

***1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H, Vince & Shane McMahon vs. The Rock, Kane & The Undertaker *(King of the Ring 2000)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

omega vs okada dominion 2018


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Nakajima.....Shida..............against each other....:sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wonderful sub-10 minute match. Very unique for a WWE setting. Could've been something special with more time. **** 1/2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*GHC Junior Tag Team Championship*

Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask IV(c) vs Daisuke Harada & Hitoshi Kumano - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Ark Houjouya 9/16/13_

All Liger is elite Liger, but no bones about it, the surly invader run here with Tiger Mask is legitimately one of my favorite aspects of his career. He just lets loose, using a chair, being a dick taunting his opponents, hitting the brainbuster on the floor, talking crap to NOAH. Tiger isn't far behind either. Kumano takes a licking as a top level punching bag. It's all great.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

3-for-1 special!

*G1 Climax 2016 Block B:* Michael Elgin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima _(NJPW 8/13/16)_ **** 3/4* (Stiff strikes out the wazoo. Good strong style match. Think it lacked just a tad bit of crowd reaction to put it into that upper echelon)

*G1 Climax 2016 Block B:* Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito _(NJPW 8/13/16)_ ***** 1/2+* (Absolutely fantastic, as we all know. Omega's performance is outstanding in every way. Somehow though I think they actually topped this in the finals the next year)

*NXT Championship:* Andrade Almas (c) vs. Johnny Gargano _(NXT Takeover: Philadelphia)_ ***** 3/4* (I was live for this and this is the first time I've watched it back on camera since that night. It's still absolutely amazing. Just incredible drama and emotion. So physical as well. The finish does feel a tad bit deflating given all the highs throughout the match, but that's about the only negative I can come up with. Having a VERY tough time deciding if this or Okada/Omega IV is my MOTY right now. Both were so fucking good)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*La Fiera vs Jerry Estrada (Chain Match) - Monterrey, January 23rd 1991: ***½ *

It's indie lucha time :woo

This was intense. Nothing fancy, punches, chokes, hitting each others with chains. All great stuff. They bleed everywhere. Very heated contest where they played up their hatred of one another. Enjoyable match for the most part.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kylie Rae is so good!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Hulk Hogan vs Sgt Slaughter - WWF at Madison Square Garden, June 3rd 1991: *****

Can’t believe I’m saying this but THIS WAS AWESOME. I’m not a Hogan fan by any means by this was a great performance and imo, one of his best matches. The way he just dominated Slaughter with a great intensity. This wasn’t the goofy, american hero that he normally is. He is the pissed off american who wants rid of Slaughter and it showed. Slaughter bumped well, although it was a bit ridiculous with the top rope spot, and sold well. Overall a unexpectedly great match. Heenan was hilarious in this match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> *Hulk Hogan vs Sgt Slaughter - WWF at Madison Square Garden, June 3rd: *****
> 
> Can’t believe I’m saying this but THIS WAS AWESOME. I’m not a Hogan fan by any means by this was a great performance and imo, one of his best matches. The way he just dominated Slaughter with a great intensity. This wasn’t the goofy, american hero that he normally is. He is the pissed off american who wants rid of Slaughter and it showed. Slaughter bumped well, although it was a bit ridiculous with the top rope spot, and sold well. Overall a unexpectedly great match. Heenan was hilarious in this match.


Is this the date for the Desert Storm match? If so then yeah this is a great little gem. (Y)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Corey said:


> Is this the date for the Desert Storm match? If so then yeah this is a great little gem. (Y)


Yeah, it is. I'm on a 1991 kick so I forget to put the year sometimes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is the fucking shit right here.

Look at the amount of talent in this ring.

Plus Vader takes one hell of a beating to his face.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kiyoshi Tamura vs Kazushi Sakuraba - High Tension, March 1 1996: **3/4 *


I was so hyped for this. I watched their K-1 fight in the lead up to this and it....disappointing. Nothing was bad, just a bit dull and they were very tepid in their approaches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Genichiro Tenryu vs. Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW G1 Climax Day 6 2004, August 13th*

F'N WOW. Shibata starts of the match beating the piss out of Tenryu and pisses Tenryu off so much that he grabs a bottle and goads him into using it for the DQ with stiff kicks, chops and slaps. Very short but lesson learned, don't piss off grumpy Tenryu or you'll get a bottle to your head.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roderick Strong v. Kalisto (205 Live 2/27/18)
I was gonna watch Cedric/TJP from the same show but I’ve not really super into Cedric like I originally was last year and TJP is not an opponent I care to see him against. Also I want to catch up and whittling down what I watch is helping me get there. 
Strong getting a flash backbreaker when Kalisto was trying to flip over the rope was fucking awesome. Shame Kalisto sort of ignored it, but fortunately it was only that one thing (unlike when KENTA faced Strong and no sold pretty much damn everything). Kalisto’s selling otherwise isn’t really here nor there to me but was totally acceptable. Strong gets tossed around more after the no-sold backbreaker before getting another flash move – shoving Kalisto into the side of the ring while they were outside, and then dropping him on the announce table. It was great. Man just…every bit of Strong’s offense looks good; his stomps, his dropkicks, all of his backbreaker variants, his holds and submissions, his clubs to the back, his chops. I could keep going. I think I can say that he has actually become my new #1 (realistic) dream match for Rey Mysterio. I mean FUCK, imagine that. It’d be like, well, this match, but with better selling, better structure, and better hope spots leading to a better comeback. This was damn good though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*NJPW 38th Anniversary Series Day 1 2010, March 5th - Koji Kanemoto Vs Naomichi Marufuji*: 

"What a fucking match. Marufuji comes into this as the heel outsider that gets booed straight away against the babyface veteran defending his company and its title. The story is fairly typical in Japan but man is it a great one. They were non stop for 30+ minutes with some breathtaking sequences, some great limb work from both Marufuji and Kanemoto and a great finishing stretch. Kanemoto has some great facial expressions here as always, coming off as both smug and sympathetic, controlling the crowd and the click of his fingers, getting the crowd to boo him so soon after cheering him and getting them back in his side like it was nothing. This is a fantastic match and one that breezed past. I was exhausted after this match which shows how good it is. The only thing that stop it from getting the full 5 stars from me is Marufuji's bad selling. Tremendous match despite it though. One of my favourite matches and one I always love to watch. ****3/4"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XVI 2009, June 14th - Koji Kanemoto Vs. Prince Devitt:* 

"Very good match here. It did dragged towards the end but for the most of the match, this was a fast paced, enjoyable match with some great dueling limb work. Devitt could’ve sold the ankle a little better though. But what Devitt did do was be a great foil for Kanemoto, who he had great chemistry with and took some mad bumps. Like the back bump from the Suicide somersault senton. Not the greatest BOSJ finals of all time, but a good match and one I would love to watch again.***¾”


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@MC 16; your last 2 posts are missing one opponent's name.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Corey said:


> @MC 16; your last 2 posts are missing one opponent's name.


fpalm Totally forgot to add that. I'm doing a list and it only includes the opponents name. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match surprised me as I was expecting another crap fest. This was pretty good. Cass made a good effort and Bryan looked the best to me since his return. :bryan.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I honestly don't think this is as good as their first match in ECW, but it's still damn fucking good.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Koji Kanemoto vs Kazuki Hashimoto - BJW, June 2nd 2014:*



SPRINT!!!!! An awesome one too. ***1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kiyoshi Tamura vs Yoji Anjo - UWFi Moving On II, July 3rd: *

Another great Tamura match. Some good striking which I always like to see and some good grappling as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (NJPW 04/24/89)*

One of my favorite NJPW matches ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*AJPW Giant Series Day 2, October 23rd 1983 - Genichiro Tenryu Vs Ted DiBiase: *

"This was for DiBiase’s NWA United National Title, a title that he won that same month so I never expected him to lose the belt so soon after winning it (perhaps that’s just me modern day head talking) but this was a fairly enjoyable and thrilling match nonetheless. Tenryu controlling the early portions of the match, wearing down Dibiase and working on his right arm using a tightly looking hammerlock. Before Dibias made his comeback and took control for most of the match (doing some great selling along the way) and they start hitting each other with big moves before the finish which was a bit flat but expected.”.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Undertaker vs Vader - _WWF: Royal Rumble 1997_

This was a given. Vader getting one of his biggest wins while part of the WWF felt like a right way to go.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009572024681836545


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Has to now be one of my favorites from puro Vader. LOVE the story and love the match. Choshu takes a beating but goes after Vader's eye and mounts a wild comeback full of lariats and a molten hot crowd. Fantastic stuff! ******


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cameo by Scott Hall and Yokozuna at the end.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Vader vs. Inoki, IWGP Title Number One Contender's Match, 7/29/1988

Vader gets a MASSIVE chunk of skin taken out of his left arm by taking a shot with the hammer for the ring bell and it's stomach churning. The match is really great and very memorable because of that, but... oh my god it's sickening. ******


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*UWF-I Pro Wrestling World Heavyweight Championship, December 5th 1993 - Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Vader ****1/4*


You wouldn't think Vader would suit shoot style wrestling but my god, he excelled in it. A game of striking, power and strategy and a fun one. When you have two wrestlers with tremendous presence in Takada and Vader, you know the atmosphere will be special and it was. Takada brutalizes Vader's leg in this match with bone breaking striking. Vader overpowers Takada a few times in this match, taking him to the ground and pounds on him, causing Takada to change his game plan. 

R.I.P Vader


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*AJPW Real World Tag League 1986 Day 19, December 12th - Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta v Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase*

Quick background to this match, earlier in the show, these two had another match where it ended in a double count out leading to this match as well. So like pros do, Hansen and DiBiase attacked straight away with great urgency, wanting to put away the weakened opponents. DiBiase and Hansen attacki Tenryu and start to work over him and cut him off from Jumbo. There was some nice tag team work done by DiBiase and Hansen, who tag in and out constantly. They work smartly, cutting of Tenryu any time there is a hope of a tag. Hair pulling, coming in illegally. You name it. Of course, Tenryu, who sold everything really well and was a tremendous FIP, got the hot tag and oh was it hot. Jumbo comes in with a vengeance and unloads on DiBiase and Hansen. Jumbo nailing DiBiase with a nasty and brutal looking high knee. ANother example of the great team work done by DiBiase and Hansen is when Jumbo attempts to hit the high knee to DiBiase against the ropes and Hansen dives on Dibiase pushing him out the way, causing Jumbo to tumble over the title leading to the finish. The finish of Tenryu and Jumbo winning by count out was fine because I knew it would be a fuck finish as it’s a staple of 80’s All Japan but it did take away from the match as a whole. Very good tag match. Good tag wrestler, great sense of urgency, good build to the hot tag, some real good selling from Tenryu but disappointing finish. ****¾*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

NXT - June 13th, 2018

Pete Dunne vs Kyle O'Reilly


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ICW World Heavyweight Championship*

Joe Coffey(c) vs Pete Dunne - _ICW: 4/30/17_

Ridiculous to say this has a chance of happening on a WWE event soon. But that would lack so much grab a fan and throw them into the opponent spot, so that may take away from what makes ICW so terrific to watch. But I'd still be 100% supportive of them getting another match. Letting that be known.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*John Cena vs Umaga - WWE Royal Rumble 2007, January 28th*

Very, very good LMS match. They went to the brutality straight from the off. Not wasting time, great urgency to kick off the match. Loved Umaga in this match. His work on the ribs, his intensity, his presence, his excellent character work and great facial work. John Cena's selling of the ribs was fairly good and consistent for the most part. There was a few moments where he was picking up Umaga or doing moves without selling the ribs but for the most part it was very good. His comebacks were fine as well. Umaga was the better of the two but Cena was good as well, no mistaking that. Only criticism was it got a little dull in the near end of the match until the table spot and the finish was flat but it did look good from a visual standpoint. Very good last man standing match. Great performance from Umaga.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Meh, some decent selling from both but not my cup of tea. Slow as dirt until the final minutes. No one is there inside the Cow Palace and I don't blame them because the rest of the card is absolutely awful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

G1 Climax 27 Day 3

Naito vs YOSHI HASHI

I despise HASHI but he did perform very well here before falling to Destino. Nice match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*SHINGO vs Bryan Danielson - DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2010, July 24th*

Heard people calling this a classic or match of the decade (if you can believe it :lol) but this wasn't that. It was a great match and great performance from SHINGO. He was awesome throwing Danielson around, showing off his power and hitting bombs left and right. Being an around great heel doing some awesome work over Danielson. But Bryan Danielson however didn't do anything for me nothing for me. His selling was fine, his offence was fine. But I just found him unremarkable. This match was all Shingo for me. *****1/4*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Still on a bit of a Chikara kick.

CHIKARA: Mr. Touchdown & Fire Ant vs. Jigsaw & Arik Cannon


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tremendous match. LOVE the samoan drop spot and the creativity surrounding the finish. Such great work from both guys. A WCW favorite of mine for sure. ***** 1/4*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*No Rope Breaks Match*

WALTER vs David Starr - _Defiant: Road to No Regrets 2018 3/26/18_

:mark:

WALTER being WALTER and Starr doing everything within his power to score the upset. Starr hurling his entire arm into the face of WALTER throughout this was amazing; both from WALTER hardly moving after a man is literally throwing his body weight at him, and Starr's effort to get so much force into every shot. The use of the no rope breaks ruled because of how lowkey it was played up; it looked like Starr was trying to use the ropes on a school boy just to find any way to win, but in reality after getting played up on commentary, it was acknowledged as being 100% legal thanks to the stip. Which did fly right over my head after I got so caught up into things. It's always cool to see this come around, very reminiscent to the old Pure Championship rules back in ROH. WALTER was great, Starr was great, the whole match was lovely.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

More incredible work from the two. This match is so engaging and Sting's selling is so good. I love how he just takes every mauling blow that Vader dishes out before it nearly tires out the big man. Finish is creative once again. ***** 1/4*


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The Shield vs New Day
Survivor Series 2017


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I watched a few matches that I missed. I absolutely loved Hiromu Takahashi vs. Taiji Ishimori. Although I had the match spoiled for me by an overzealous poster, I finally set down and watched it. Happy to see Hiromu incorporate the triangle so he doesn't try to kill himself at least for a small part of the match. I'm not good at rating matches, all I know is that it held my interest for every second and made me cry HOLY SHIT! on more than one occasion.

Also rewatched Jericho and Naito at Dominion. Still very good, but I've def. seen better. Hope Jericho isn't a one and done champion.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCPW Tag Team Championship Ladder Match*

Johnny Moss & Liam Slater(c) vs Will Ospreay & Scott Wainwright vs El Ligero & Gabriel Kidd vs Alex Gracie & Lucas Archer - _WCPW: True Destiny 2/12/17_

Ladder matches are something you never know what you'll get, but this ended up being a good bunch of fun. Couple of usual tropes here and there, but none of that tripe that can take me out, or flat out make me loathe a gimmick like this. Thankfully it all felt like everyone wanted & tried to win this, rather than get over. And by the result, everyone came out of this swell. The Drake turn on Prospect was a something out of nowhere, yet fell in line with some zany entertainment I can dig. Ospreay's Oscutter off the ladder was the ideal spot to end the match on, and Moss in general RULED during this. iirc he legit got injured here, which was a bummer because dude was killing it with his beastly dynamic. Glad this worked out, a breezy 19 minutes of energy & effort.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima (Fight Without Honor) - ROH Final Battle 2008, December 27th *


Awesome match and end to the Morishima vs Danielson story. Very brutal and some good storytelling. Danielson going for Morishima’s eye early on, referencing the detached retina. Danielson going after the legs and arms of Morishima, trying I limit what he could do, attacking him with a chain. Morishima not going down, beating down Danielson for most of the match. Great stuff. Great main event. *****½ *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Keith Lee vs. Timothy Thatcher (OTT Homecoming - Belfast)*

Other than Keith Lee doing comedy tribute spots in the middle of the match, this was really damn good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*

Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Rey Mysterio - _WWE: No Mercy 2002_

Not sure how many times I've actually seen this, but I can never remember anything about it outside of a nearfall in the finish. Which sums up how little I feel about the match and still do. Mysterio's hot tag about half way through this starts to punch it up to where it isn't boring, but I mean, outside of a moment or two, I just don't care. Highlight is Edge chucks Rey at Angle and that spot ruled. Simply throwing his partner on top of his opponent is something I'll always support. Sad thing is how many matches look like this nowadays. Do nothing/have an awkward structure for the majority, then emphasize nearfalls within the last few minutes. No thanks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I will never forget the level of support I had for Yohei as a young boy, and how happy I was earlier this year when he took part in those fucking amazing tag matches vs the Bucks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hiroshi Tanahashi, Michael Elgin, Juice Robinson, Jeff Cobb, & KUSHIDA vs Kazuchika Okada, Hirooki Goto, Tomohiro Ishii, Jay White, & Gedo - _NJPW: Kizuna Road 2018 Night Three 6/18/18_

The fast paced, sprint mutli-tag that always is a good time. The appeal here is reflecting on what's on the horizon upcoming within New Japan, namely the Climax and both championship matches for Goto/Cobb & White/Juice. Okada working with his anger & apathy post-Dominion is really intriguing; it's the absolute opposite of his standard Rainmaker persona. He's lost, mad, and doesn't know how to react other than to attack whomever is across from him. (which happens to be Tanahashi, so he's gonna go off.) Cobb's little shine in this was actually pretty good. Stood out when he was on offense, and really feeling out for blood towards Goto which is neat considering how it was only built up less than a day prior. White & Juice absolutely loathe each other and I love it. White in particular has been killer all year long, but he's turning it up right now. Match he's on fire, and post-match he's going BIG evil heel. Switchblade is bringing CHAOS back. Excited for puns. Even more excited for the wrestling. KUSH/Okada had a super tiny interaction and I dug the idea of that. Ishii doesn't budge at all when Tana chops him. Elgin is so jacked now, he's even doing 10/10 standing dropkicks. This is why I make sure to watch everything.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*YAMATO vs Akira Tozawa - Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 2016, September 22th*

Typical YAMATO title match. Starts of with some slow but very solid mat work, around the leg in this instance, and builds to a climactic finish. I don't say that in a bad way though, that was the match and it was excellent. Tozawa and YAMATO going back and forth in a struggle to win the title, Tozawa not staying down, trying to win that seemingly elusive title from YAMATO. Both selling fairly well and create great drama and fan anticipation (mostly Tozawa). They did overdo it with the finisher kick outs though. Did Tozawa really need to kick out of the Galleria at one? I think not. But that comes with the DG style and in that context it doesn't bother me as much as it would in any other company. To finish off, Tozawa pulled off a tremendous babyface performance and looked awesome in the match. YAMATO was great in his wrestling, even if he lacked that extra crowd connection to make what he did that extra level. Well worth watching. *****¼*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Dogfight Series 300 Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match*

Kankuro Hoshino vs Abdullah Kobayashi - _BJW: 9/19/11_

Blood, glass, & no escape from the pain, only the goal of victory. Leave it to Kobayashi to not only need glass on the mat, but has to pick up shards and dig it into Hoshino's chest. He's living this. When he swings his arm to smash numerous light tubes in his way so he can climb the top rope. Instant badass. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Itsuki Yamazaki & Noriyo Tateno vs. Lioness Asuka & Chigusa Nagayo (WWWA Tag Team Championship Match) - AJW, March 20th 1986*

Bunch of fun. Very chaotic match, seemed very uncontrolled which could be misunderstood as sloppy sometimes but it totally worked here and the time period. The crowd was mental, especially when Nagayo came it. Normally Lioness Asuka is the better part of the two but it was more Chigusa Nagayo this match, that's not to down play Lioness Asuka though. She was great as all ways. I thought the ending with Nagayo and Noriyo was a bit flat with Noriyo coming in only to get hit with the tiger suplex. Oh well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tetsuya Naito, EVIL, SANADA, BUSHI, & Hiromu Takahashi vs Cody, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, Hangman Page, & Marty Scurll - _ROH: 5/13/18_

Closing time main event, greatest hits extravaganza, send 'em home happy stuff. The stand off moment was a lot of fun, & despite how absolutely silly it is, I love the Daryl Jr. bit & Bernard taking BUSHI's mist. Granted Bullet Club win this handily with Page brawling off with Punishment Martinez, and Cody/Scurll having friction. Could have done without that, Delirious. Matt Jackson also made a tag in the middle of the apron. I laughed because RIP tag ropes in graps. Naito was bumping on his head like a madman in this, so he seemed to be enjoying himself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*YAMATO vs BxB Hulk - Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2017 Day 2, February 2nd*

BxB Hulk matches can generally be hit and miss. Sure if you get past the non-exist selling, they are always a bunch of fun but this was really good from a full wrestling context. The selling wasn't great but good compared to BxB Hulk’s usual selling. They took some real big bumps including a wicked superplex to the outside. The finish was really good too. ****¾*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*

KENTA(c) vs Low Ki - _ROH: Final Battle 2005_

While not Joe vs Kobashi in the realms of dream matches circa 2005 ROH, it still does a damn good job at accomplishing everything it should have set out to do. In this case, watch two similar strikers absolutely strike the hell out of each other for the sake of calling themselves the best Junior in NOAH. It's a good debut for KENTA within ROH that sealed the deal to bring him back, but Low Ki was truly on a different level here. His counters & timing were brilliant; especially when he transitioned the Busaiku Knee into a Ki-Crusher. Hell of a moment. Once Ki started to chip away, KENTA really had to dig down deep to get the win. Visibly gasping for air as all the hits to the mid-section/back were knocking the wind out of him. Glad he was willing to go all out with Ki, allowed the chemistry to blossom building to a memorable ending. Quality match here; whole lot of fun to be found in the wake of these two brutally battling it out.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RVD (c) vs The Undertaker - WWF Hardcore Title - WWF Vengeance 2001


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Evil vs. Okada at last year's G-1. Okada suffered his first loss of the tournament at that point.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE United Kingdom Championship*

Pete Dunne(c) vs Zack Gibson - _WWE: NXT UK Championship Event 6/26/18_

Great match. Dunne has so many moments/movements he does that are absolutely pristine; he's legitimately one of the best wrestlers around today. Everything with him is worth watching. The way he can emote while wounded, then toughen up by staring an opponent in the face as he puts his mouth-guard back in to get ready to stand toe-to-toe. All so good. This is the kind of match that's gonna do wonders for Gibson, thanks to his more grounded application in a world filled with bang-bang offense and what not, but he's here with a closed in approach to wrestling. Real snug, real proximity based, grinds 'em down. Ideal heel, especially within this division to stand out. He was a top level here. Both of them were.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Obfuscation said:


> *WWE United Kingdom Championship*
> 
> Pete Dunne(c) vs Zack Gibson - _WWE: NXT UK Championship Event 6/26/18_
> 
> Great match. Dunne has so many moments/movements he does that are absolutely pristine; he's legitimately one of the best wrestlers around today. Everything with him is worth watching. The way he can emote while wounded, then toughen up by staring an opponent in the face as he puts his mouth-guard back in to get ready to stand toe-to-toe. All so good. This is the kind of match that's gonna do wonders for Gibson, thanks to his more grounded application in a world filled with bang-bang offense and what not, but he's here with a closed in approach to wrestling. Real snug, real proximity based, grinds 'em down. Ideal heel, especially within this division to stand out. He was a top level here. Both of them were.


I enjoyed that so much that I watched it twice. I was already an admirer of Dunne, but Zack Gibson really won me over and should be a great heel there.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyler Black vs Davey Richards - _ROH: A Cut Above 4/24/09_

A Davey Richards match where he's mostly working on top, complete with his over-the-top faux intensity persona & god awful way of bumping & producing offense. He's the most insufferable guy around. Where everything he intends to do is terrible by trade. Even takes a headscissors with so much obtuse vigor, it's maddening. While Davey is a cancer to all things he's associated with, I can't turn a blind eye on to Black being woeful during this too. Between the lackadaisical arm selling - to a focal point of the match that was instantly rendered useless, nor factors into the finish in any way - and complete lack of logic in structuring a comeback, he was at a low. Who tossing their opponent out to the floor after minutes of taking abuse, not to rest, but to attempt a dive as the way to get momentum? Absurd. Black already has the go-to with Avada Kedavra as a finisher, but before he attempts it he connects with two standing superkicks. So he basically neutralized the idea of his finish by hitting two right before he wanted to hit a third, and the low center position of the move really wouldn't make any difference. Amateur hour. This really sucked.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Dragon Kid vs SUWA - Toryumon Japan Estacion Del Sol Day 1, August 24th 2000 (Mask vs Hair):*

Good match. Started out with some nice brawling, with the two showing a great deal of hatred with each other which was a nice tough to put over the stipulation. Of course SUWA dominated DK and took control of the match. Then SUWA pinned Dragon Kid with a powerbomb with the feet on the ropes but the match was soon restarted and Dragon Kid started to bring out his flashy moves to overwhelm SUWA and made his comeback, getting the three and keeping his mask in the process. SUWA took the hair cut graciously but when they were embracing, SUWA lowed blowed DK and ran off jumping up and down whilst being jeered from the crowd in a good moment. Gotta love dem heels eh? Anywa. Great match. Real nice structure to the match with them transition from the brawling to the FIP sections and eventually the comeback and finish.I liked the incorporation of the false finish where the match was restarted. Added that extra layer to it. ****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Minoru Suzuki vs, Kazuchika Okada G-1 Climax 27 Day 16

30 minute draw. Loved all the various strikes and how much sweat was flying.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Undertaker vs Kane - WWE Wrestlemania XX


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*10,000 Thumbtack Match*

Matt Tremont vs Jimmy Lloyd - _CZW: Cage of Death XIX 12/9/17
_

Felt like a return to a good ol sprint Deathmatch; this did the trick. Tremont is the peak of CZW's ultraviolence these days, and glad he's still around while the rest of it isn't quite what it used to be.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Undertaker vs Randy Orton - WWE Wrestlemania 21


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tetsuya Naito (c) vs Chris Jericho - IWGP Intercontinental Championship - NJPW Dominion 2018


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rich Swann vs. ACH MLW Fusion tonight.

Pretty good tv match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW Strong Style Evolved)*

The ultimate test for matches of this kind is that do they hold up on a re-watch, and while I am not as high on this one as I was when I first watched it, it's still an absolutely amazing one.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Great match between these two and hope to see this on the main roster


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*

Hiromu Takahashi(c) vs El Desperado - _NJPW: Kizuna Road 2018 Night Three 6/18/18_

Not exactly on the exquisite, madly hate filled first match from BOSJ tournament, but still radical & plenty invested the entire way. With perhaps the lone exception to I wished Desperado's chair shots to Hiromu's legs during his early domination would have allowed for a Stretch Muffler sequence. Outside of that, I got everything else I could have wanted. Hiromu thinking he can approach this with his usual antics, only for Desperado to smack the bejezus out of him with a bouquet of roses. I always like how that looks. The guitar case was a great prop for a few bumps, too. Bar none, I got to call out my favorite moment in a match this year is probably Desperado absolutely calling Hiromu's bluff once he ripped his mask off, Despy clearly said screw this and decided to still attack without it. Absolutely insane. The look on his face, his pent up anger putting the mask back on after the low blow. He was on a whole different level of sticking it to Hiromu one more time, with the intention of taking the championship in the process. After the Dragon Lee botch earlier, he's all about had it with opponents tampering with his gimmick; he's out there to win and protect his "identity" later. This rocked so much I kind of wished Desperado got the win because of it. As common, the final stretch of this was all of that Korakuen energy zeroed in on the drama and conclusion. The use of the exposed turnbuckle was real good, Desperado's callbacks to how he's trumped Hiromu a number of times, & the Dynamite Plunger on the chair, all ruled. D is still not quite a grandiose submission when it comes to garnering heat, and that's too bad. It's sort of in that Red Ink scenario with Okada, that while he's used it to pick up wins, crowd just doesn't anticipate it or react to it as a finish it seems, and expect to get the big impact move instead. Which I kind of have to agree with - specific context aside - as I'm always wanting Hiromu to bust out the Time Bomb to secure the W. And sure enough, he did. Finish basically saw Hiromu get Desperado worn down enough to actually hit the move to win. (the stalled forearm exchange I understood, but could have ultimately done without.) No more counters, no more interruptions, no more anything. Just the two, the finish, and the moment where Hiromu finally got to defeat his rival. This is gonna be a rivalry worth revisiting for a while.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar.

JESUS CHRIST, THIS IS STILL PERFECT. One of Brock's finest outings throughout, from his disgusting barrage of suplex's that look like they just about kill AJ, to his selling that makes you think he's truly fucked up. Just a stellar performance. AJ is his usual phenomenonal self, going from dying on everything with his bumping that's on an entirely different level than almost everyone else. To his fiery comebacks that makes you believe he can slay this unstoppable demigod. The final 5 minutes escalate SO fucking perfectly that it makes you think it can end at any moment, and when Brock catches him mid air on one leg and hits a beautiful F-5 to end it, it feels like the exact right moment for it to happen..

:banderas just a perfect storm of a match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega vs. Okada B Block Final of the G1 Climax 27.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle - WWE Smackdown, April 14th 2005*

Pretty standard Kurt Angle match. They went back and forth with Eddie controlling the early portions of the match before Angle taking control and then the finish. Loads of kick outs and one dimensional limb work etc. I did like how he worked on the back/ribs of Eddie but he didn't really work on the ankle at all which is considering that he went for the Ankle lock a few times. I liked the Eddie Chair spot but it was mistimed and they did two ref bumps in the match which is way too many and was unneeded as was the finisher kick outs which didn't get much fan fare. I liked the match but there are many flaws that "ruined" the match. Really enjoyed Eddie and most things that he did but Angle was only okay past his character work unfortunately. Without the flaws mentioned this could've been a great 4 star match but its only a solid 3 star match imo. ***


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk *(Great American Bash 1989)*

****1/2

The annual watch haha.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy *(Raw ~ July 1st 2002)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Dusty Rhodes *(Great American Bash 1986)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Masaaki Mochizuki vs Yuji Yasuraoka - Kitao Dojo, June 14th 1994*
Been on a bit of a Mochi kick as of late and I’ve been looking up some of his older matches as well as his Dragon Gate/Toryumon matches. On my search it seems I found Mochizuki’s 2nd match ever according to Cagematch, which is neat. The match didn’t last long though, only 2-3 minutes long but it was a fine few minutes. Mochizuki had a nice nice kicks and had some nifty counters to Yasuraoka’s grappling. One point in the match, Yasuraoka gave Mochizuki a nasty slap and had a new suplexes that looked pretty good. The match ended by KO after a Mochizuki head kick to Yasuraoka. This was promising to say the least, I may have to look some some of their WAR matches because there is quite a few to see these two face off again. NR

*Masaaki Mochizuki vs Minoru Tanaka - Battlearts, May 27th 1998*
Pretty good match. Good mix of good striking and well done submissions including a lovely transition into a crossarm bar by Tanaka which got him the win. Pretty intense for the most part, loads of urgency to the match which is what Battlarts is mostly about. ***½ 

*Masaaki Mochizuki vs Jushin Thunder Liger - NJPW Best Of The Super Junior VI Day Five, May 23rd 1999*
Interesting match because Mochizuki is the more dominant of the two here. Mochizuki starts working on the legs in the early parts of the math with a tight looking heel hook and then transitions into working on the arm. Liger fights back of course and gets the win. Pretty standard match from a structure standpoint but a bunch of fun to watch. ***½ 

*Masaaki Mochizuki vs CIMA vs. Darkness Dragon vs. Dragon Kid vs. Magnum TOKYO (Five Way Steel Cage Escape Mask Vs. Hair Match) - Toryumon Japan Absolutamente, September 30th 2001 *
Nice to see an early addition to the cages matches that happen at Dead Or Alive every year. It wasn’t as good as them but it’s was still very good and highly enjoyable. CIMA’s escape was really clever with him showing off his stretched by pulling himself up using the parts. As was Darkness Dragon’s. It had some comedy moments which was hilarious and it didn’t seem out of place at all considering the stipulation and put over the urgency of the escapes. ****

*Masaaki Mochizuki vs CIMA - Dragon Gate The Gate Of Legend, December 16th 2004*
Great match with an incredible ending with a hot crowd. Both respected each other well and never tried to cheat each other out of the match. This was a straight match with them telegraphing what each other was going to do like CIMA stopping the Sankakugeri by Mochi very quickly and Mochi blocking the Schwein from CIMA. The match was full of neat counters like that and it added to the story greatly. Fantastic match and big pop for Mochi when he won. ****¼


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

lucha underground- three way to the grave


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naito vs Omega finals of G1 Climax 27 last year,


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle vs. The Rock *(Vengeance 2002)*

****1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

El Desperado v. Dragon Lee (BOSJ Day 13, 6/3/18) 
Really great for about half of it. Desperado went full EVILNESS this time after Dragon Lee surprised him with a dropkick and a dive. He begged off and blasted Dragon Lee’s leg with a chair and chucked him six rows deep. Dragon Lee’s comeback was lame. Y’know, the “welp, my turn now” kind. The finish run was a bit awkward because Desperado’s mask was pretty much entirely ripped off and he relied on his long hair to cover his face when he could. I think he won with a low blow right in front of the ref’s face; it was really sloppily done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega vs. Okada at Dominion this year on AXS. It aired on back to back episodes and JR was somewhat listenable. This wasn't my favorite match this year but was my favorite result.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cody vs. Omega at the Cow Palace. Pretty good match that went a bit too long, but the post match angle was better.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jake Crist & Dave Crist vs Pentagon Jr. & El Hijo Del Phantasma - _Impact Wrestling: 6/21/18_

Pentagon stands out with his strikes and presence; the rest, not so much here. Could always do without the Impact Zone fans + Josh Matthews behind this, too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Jaki Numazawa - BJW Numazawa Production, August 14th 2005: ***3/4*

Sekimoto death matches are quite the experience. Sekimoto with blood on his face is very odd. He is still stiff as ever with his chops and now with light tubes as well. Not the best death match I've every seen but pretty fun experience with the inclusion of a sickle making me cringe (in a good way of course). Not familiar with Jaki Numazawa but this makes me want to seek more of him out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto (NJPW G1 Climax '96)*

CHOSHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Genichiro Tenryu vs. Shinya Hashimoto - NJPW G1 Climax 1998 Day 2 (August 1st 1998)*

Ouch! That should be the title for this match. Ouch!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Mil muertes vs cage


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP Tag Team Championship*

Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson(c) vs EVIL & SANADA - _NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco 7/7/18_

Sprint rematch, ref gets superkicked, wild nearfall finishes & that layered thing I love when opponents dip into the pool of hitting their opponents finishers at the right time; Awesome.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Jay White vs. Petey Williams from SMASH 100


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*

Hiromu Takahashi(c) vs Dragon Lee - _G1 Special in San Francisco 7/7/18_

Yikes.

Poor Hiromu.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*WWE ECW on Sci-Fi Episode 5*

WWE ECW World Championship Match: The Big Show (c) vs. Ric Flair - Extreme Rules



This match is amazing. Ric Flair had an amazing performance here and being extreme against the Big Show. The story of it is that Ric went the distance with Show but came out a bit short. Show dominated the first half but after several low-blows Ric took over and used several weapons to defeat Big Show but eventually, Show won by choking out Ric Flair. Fucking amazing.

Recommended match


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Kenny Omega(c) vs Cody - _NJPW: G1 Special in San Francisco 7/7/18_

It's utterly wild & messy, sort of the kind of thing where you stop and think how would Hashimoto or Fujinami feel about this now being an IWGP World Championship match, but I was invested and it was miles ahead of their naff first match earlier this year, even with the structural flaws. Chucking in the ladder & tables spots just to spice things up for the hell of it is a gauche way to win me over, I won't lie. But hey it worked. And I'll never say no to an opponent taking 10+ V-Triggers. It's too ridiculously brutal not to love.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jake Strong vs. Tom Lawlor billed as a UFC vs. Bellator match. They tried to incorporate a MMa feel to some of the moves, but I never really got into it. Match itself was fine but ended in a dq.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kota Ibushi vs Zack Sabre Jr. - G1 Climax 28: Day 2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito - G1 Climax 28: Day 2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cody vs Titan - _ROH: 6/2/18_

Titan didn't get a a chance to do a whole lot, but the Cody being a sneaky bastard bit was in full force. As was the Bernard factor. There's been some top stuff on this event; this is on par for the most part. A fun time. Didn't expect that finish; pure dick move. Feels like there's been a lot of mask abuse this year.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kenny Omega vs Tetsuya Naito - G1 Climax 28: Day 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*PWG World Championship:* WALTER vs. Sammy Guevara _(PWG Bask in His Glory)_ **** 1/4*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av26957002

Sammy's poor chest. :lol A good match but lacked drama as you could probably tell. This is the only thing I was worried about watching from the show, so if someone else checks out Thatcher/Jonah or Riddle/Starr and they blow you away, feel free to @ me. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Chicago Street Fight*

Legion of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Faarooq, Crush, & Savio Vega - _WWF: WrestleMania 13_

This is how you do it on the streets of Chicago. One big nasty, violent, messy, brawl from start to finish. No pinfall attempts, only ways to gouge or choke the opponent while on the ground. Grab what is is closer by you and start swinging. So much fire extinguisher smoke, & yes lots of NOOSE action. They're all determined to kill each other. Ahmed is flying around everywhere, Faarooq is bumping mad, & LOD are brutish powerhouses looking to fight ten guys with pleasure. Yes to everything. It's so excellent in its glorious wild uncontrollable feel. Post-match is 10/10 all the way.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Hell No vs. Bludgeon Brothers at ER. MEH.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Minoru Suzuki vs. Osamu Nishimura- NJPW Wrestling World 2004 (04/01/04) ***3/4*


Two words. Blonde Suzuki :done


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnny Gargano vs EC3 - _NXT: 7/4/18_

The matches from this NXT taping have been killing it. Gargano going rogue, letting the entire hate feud consume him, that even EC3 is telling him to calm down is something. (that and it seems like they're sort of priming EC3 for a face turn of sorts) But when I'm right at my tipping point of not caring for the Gargano vs Ciampa saga anymore, and it still absolutely is flawed, something like this comes around and keeps me going enough with it. Not sure how far that'll take me, but for this match, it's working. It eases up on the overblown babyface junk with Gargano, lets him really let loose aggressively and I'm certainly into seeing that. EC3 was a great opponent for him in this environment. Has enough power mixing with finesse that it didn't feel like a stretch to see Gargano eventually obliterate him to win, and their chemistry was evident. Seeing the alignments sort of blurred, as the crowd loves both, but weren't treated to the jovial Gargano celebration nor EC3 cockiness. It softens one, while toughens the other. Getting a lot accomplished along. Hot 10 minute sprint that didn't let up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match just popped into my mind again so I had to watch it.






Probably going to watch their whole series in the next couple of days.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Tajiri vs Steve Corino (Hardcore Heaven)

Mary Mother of Christ, this is still one of the brutal fucking matches I've ever seen, made even better by the fact it's only 10 minutes. Corino bleeds like a stuck pig as he has the shit kicked out of him time and time again, but he dosen't lay down and die, no, he continually fights back and makes Tajiri earn it. Tajiri is on another level as he unleashes mabye the most hideous beating in ECW history. Braibuster on the ramp, dropkicking a table straight into Steve's face, and a BARRAGE of disgusting unprotected kicks and punches to the body that sound like gunshots and look like they just about kill Steve. He ends it in the most appropriate way possible with a double stomp through a table that has SO much force it sends Corino into the middle of it through a huge hole. MUST watch stuff

****1\2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^That match is incredible. Tajiri obliterating faces. :yoda

-----------

Jay Lethal vs TK O'Ryan - _ROH: State of the Art 2018 Night Two 6/15/18_

Was real interested once this got announced; love Lethal & am a huge fan of The Kingdom as a whole, so seeing TK get what is easily his biggest singles match to date was filled with hopeful expectations. Played up TK's general inexperience next to his stablemates & opponent, seeing how he'd become elevated in such a rare scenario, that while he'd lose, it all felt like it was "his" match, which is exactly what it needed to be. His fluidity and pacing is solid, but you can tell he's still got that tag team mindset about him, and that he'll definitely grow into more (and more) engrossing singles work down the line. He gets heat, and that played nicely into this. Lethal really plays up to the fans well almost every night, the Honor Club events gives him a little bit of a chance to have some more personable freedom, so he relishes the Macho Man and Flair tributes of the past. Wasn't carried as a would be epic nor a sprint, but it had a lot of meaty, well obtained dynamics as wrestling should. The match vs Taven in Doncaster was better, no bother as this was a good time. Now I'm hoping for Lethal vs Marseglia to round it out later this year.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns - WWE Monday Night RAW (16.11.2015) *

Pretty good match. Love these tv Roman matches, they are far better than Roman's PPV matches, especially around this time. Some excellent work on the arm by Cesaro who was a beast on top here. The selling was a bit spotty, mostly at the end and I wish there was times where he sold the arm better when moving around but it never bothered me and he was also pretty good as well. Mounting some great comebacks. ******


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beretta vs. Omega Power Struggle 2017

Match was fine. The post math Jericho challenge video was better.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Tag Team Championship*

Tyler Bate & Trent Seven(c) vs Roderick Strong & Kyle O'Reilly - _NXT: 7/11/18_

The flashbacks to a Midnight Express/Dangerous Alliance perfect heated tag match are running through my mind without losing sight that these four absolutely transcended on a high level. Starting out as a blitzkrieg, similar to all their recent matches and its pacing. The up tempo & hard strikes, really trying to separate Strong & O'Reilly from each other early, to maximize on the swift victory. (there's an aspect that fooled me into feeling this wouldn't be very long thanks to it being the second match these four worked on the same taping) All before the damage to Seven's knee would be targeted, this this took a whole new identity real fast. Bate not wanting to break up the submission because he's the babyface who's already done it, but believing in his partner while realizing the dire straits he's in while O'Reilly was relentlessly tearing away in the hold. Holy shit, I was completely lost in all this. This got VERY molten and deservingly so with how incredibly emotional the core of this got. Tremendous finish with the towel. Was a bit split on feeling if this would see a championship change or not, but once it happened, it still managed to feel like a high level shock. Maybe because something THIS fantastic was on TV. Which kind of supports areas of WWE this year away from the main roster in that the best - rather only - matches that matter from the company are happening semi-weekly and on the weekly programs, outside of any major event. Not that i'm complaining, it's just another one of the ass backwards scenarios that's out there today. Felt like this was from WCW Saturday Night. Can't say there's much better matches out there in the whole of wrestling circa 2018. Like really, this is instantly a classic.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The finish is way too abrupt here. Really all the match consists of is Almas displaying his offensive arsenal to impress the crowd against the champ and then tapping in very quick fashion. An easy watch but they're capable of much better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

NXT has absolutely been on fire lately. This was a blast. Just the type of all out nature you'd hope for in a match with high stakes. **** 1/2*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels - Wrestlemania 21 (03.04.2005) ***3/4*

The match has an interesting start. HBK schooling Angle early on, keeping him grounded with headlocks and arm locks. Angle did not look pleased. Then Angle starts clubbing away on HBK before starting to work on the back of HBK, a classic trope of HBK matches. Some of the back work is good like the angle slam on the post but it's forgotten after a while by both Angle and HBK. Then Angle starts going for the ankle lock but can't put him away. They start hitting big moves like a spring board moonsault to the outside and the angle slam off the top rope (which HBK kicked out of to my disdain). Angle finally wins after a lock angle lock. It was a good match but I don't think I would call it great. The atmosphere is electric though which may have helped it's perception. If it wasn't for the back work that ultimately didn't mean much after the initial work, than I may rate this higher but alas.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels - WWE Monday Night RAW 28/04/07 ****1/4*

Overall, the match was pretty good. Great even. Started out with John Cena talking trash early on, baiting HBK, making him angry. Taking advantage of the less focused HBK. Then the match becomes a bit 50/50 after a while with both having control sections. Sometimes it can come off bad but it didn’t here and it links together well. Some good counters including the ending with HBK countering the FU to hit the superkick for the three. 

A few criticisms of the match. There was a section (5 minutes) that happened in the middle of the match where it was entirely forgettable. But that was to be expected considering the title. As well as HBK’s over dramatic selling. At times, it can be good but when one minute you’re selling in that matter then the next you are doing springboard plancha’s to the outside, it’s comes across as fake, corny and contrived. That and the work that HBK began to do on the arm early on the match was completely forgotten about and was just pointless, one dimensional (hold wise) filler. Great match but not without its faults. Much better than their WM 23 match


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kenny King vs. Chris Sabin vs. Shane Taylor vs. Jonathan Gresham _(ROH Honor For All)_ **** 3/4*

So this just happened and it was fucking AWESOME. Such a fun match surrounded by a never-ending story of Gresham locking in a sleeper on Shane Taylor. :lol Crowd was red hot and Gresham may have gotten his biggest win since he came to ROH.... finally!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*G1 Climax 28 Block A*

Kazuchika Okada vs Hangman Page - _NJPW: G1 Climax 28 Night Five 7/20/18_

Not to say that this is the point needed or expected for a "Hangman Page coming out party" because I know the level he's capable of being at, but yeah, that's 100% what this was as anticipated. And he fully delivered. Buckshot lariat off of a guard rail, come on. That rules so much. Really liking his frequent taunting of clown mentality Okada, making the smile drift away into aggression because he knew he had to finally kick it into gear to stop this young gun's attempts to make a name by defeating the former champion. The stuff that excels and then some inside of Korakuen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks to AXS, I watched the finals of the last three G1's. All were good. I had never seen the Goto/Omega match. It was nice to see Nakamura back when he was still good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Shane Strickland vs. Low Ki from this week's MLW Fusion. Match was kinda terrible, tbh. Pretty much nothing happened and then all of a sudden it was over and we had a new champion out of the blue.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Akihiko Ito, Atsushi Aoki, KENTA & Kenta Kobashi vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kensuke Sasaki, Kento Miyahara & Takashi Okita - SEM/Kensuke Office "SEMex. In Korakuen Hall ~Take The Dream Vol. 6~ 17/08/08 (*****)*

Fantastic match I'd say. Tremendous storytelling, Kensuke and his crew on their home turf fighting off the "invaders of sorts". Great booking for the match, pacing as well. Nakajima looked like a killer in this match, starting to come into his won at this time as a great wrestler. Possible the best multi-man matches ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MLW Fusion

Shane Strickland vs. Low Ki


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*G1 Climax 28 Block B*

Hirooki Goto vs Tomohiro Ishii - _NJPW: G1 Climax 28 Night Six 7/21/18_

The blend you'd expect from these two smashing into each other, but gosh, despite that similar thread it really did have something about it that carries over into making it good just about every time. This night especially probably is assisted by Korakuen really aiding into that lifeblood, behind Ishii of all people as the constant underdog, going up against someone who's defeated him three times in three straight years. Goto changing the tone by breaking Ishii down with his kicks was the niche here, as was Ishii finding ways to thwart Goto's usual one-two points of offense that often lead him to victory. Stamping out the sudden headbutt and surviving the Shouten Kai for what might be the very first time. (I'd have to spool over to figure that out, but I'm quite sure this is true.) Ishii getting over the hump for the victory was electric, and damn glad to see it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe vs. Bob RAW 7-23-2018


Instant classic. :reigns2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Impact World Championship*

Austin Aries(c) vs Moose - _Impact Wrestling: Slammiversary XVI 7/22/18_

Aries vs Moose had competition with the two brawls before hand, and still this ended up being my favorite. Damn was this great. There was such an air of numerous aspects surrounding the match that made it the top flight main event that it is. It felt wild, fresh, full of energy all in one. The chemistry between these two really soared, big level Aries in this spot like usual with his heel ways being matched in talent and determination by a great babyface counterpart in Moose, who's new to being in "the" biggest match on the card. Even with the size difference, there's a great dynamic that was achieved where both came off as terrific rivals, even while having an advantage in their respective areas. Aries was all over the place in this, from bumping big to moving around with brilliant fluidity that felt raw and timely. His strikes eventually taking its toll on Moose, his own strength at being able to lift and suplex the large opponent. All so impressive. Moose has been on this path ever since he showed up to Impact, and this may truly have been his best match to date. As it should, there's been none bigger. These two totally had a heated, all things matter sprint to close the PPV. Very great from start to finish.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Lumberjack Death Match*

Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Takashi Iizuka - _NJPW: New Japan Thrill 7/8/08_

Getting that GBH fix. In true fashion with the faction, it's more violent than the latest offerings with the Lumberjack match circa the Bushiroad era. Iizuka was an absolute monster at this time, Makabe may be the leader, Yano may be the dirty prick, and so forth, but they sent Iizuka into battle to maul all the beloved stalwarts of New Japan, as he'd progressively get more erratic as the years go on. This is a Puro gimmick fight/punch/kick/lariat/gouge fest for sure, with a lot of grinding down and scrappy exchanges filled with heat & blood. There's no prettiness here, and that's what I like. Gedo hiding the Iron Glove under his shirt so Iizuka is able to use it was a really fun way to utilize the lumberjack with the fact that New Japan is trying to limit the use of it. Which leads into Tenzan getting a hold of the weapon and chopping away with it, which rocked, too. Once the ref is down, Tenzan doesn't hold back on fighting fire with fire, using that gigantic head of his for a headbutt low blow or digging his fingers into the wound. Leave it to Tenzan to take a chair shot, and fall off the top rope backwards without instant hesitation nearly landing on his skull. He'd eventually drop Iizuka on his own off the apron through a table, so bashed noggins everywhere. Fun times. Post match Kojima comes out to make the save and things get GREAT. I've always liked late 2000's New Japan a whole bunch.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I typically love these multi-man #1 contender's matches that 205 Live does, but this one had a lot more down time than usual. Not bad but one of their weaker efforts in that regard. GULAK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tanahashi vs. Jay White at WK 12. Switchblade has had a pretty good year so far.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Chris Hero vs Go Shiozaki - NOAH Southern Navigation 2009 ~ Day 1 04/06 (***¾) *

Pretty good back and forth match. Chris Hero showing off his technical skill early on, taking control of Go’s arm, twisting it in knots. Hero getting comfortable, showing off a bit with his athletic ability. Soon enough they start getting more serious and have a good match with some nice strikes and great counters. Like Hero countering a running lariat with a drop kick for example. Sure enough, the crowd start getting into Hero throughout the match and he goes away from the match with a loss but as a crowd favourite.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*AJPW Junior Heavyweight Championship*

KAI(c) vs Kenny Omega - _AJPW: Pro-Wrestling Love In Ryogoku Vol. 13 10/23/11_

Still feel like I prefer Omega vs Irie for the championship in 2012 more upon memory, although this is about as fundamentally daring as a Japanese Juniors match from this decade could be. Omega's early going had him playing up the invader from DDT spiel, which I wished he would have kept doing during the match, although it was inevitable - in a way I'm cool with - that it was gonna be a battle of two blitzkrieg styles laying into each other and going all out. That said, it kind of had some what of a heavyweight feel about it at times. The 2k1 Bomb off the apron ringing back to the King's Road spots, and for every sprinty high impact move from the top rope, there were garnishes of forearms and head drops from suplexes (semi)-galore. Guess these two were merely destined to work heavyweight in the future, upon reflection. Haven't seen this in so long, forget that despite the difference in weight, Omega has always worked a bit of the same style. Granted the irony being that nowadays he seems to fly a bit more, and here it was all about speed & precision among the constant flurry. KAI has so much vitality here. I'm still a fan of his, but whew there's a night and day difference when he's working in the specific weight classes. (or has a future ahead of him that appeared a bit brighter) His frog splash isn't the weighted sink like a stone plunge that it would be, once upon a time he was soaring up in the lights before smashing down. Certainly was big on this. The Junior style has its pros and cons, and while things such as an avalanche Croyt's Wrath countered into a reverserana + avalanche Croyt's Wrath don't get the victory each time, there's enough bang-bang competition to thrive past potentially overdone tropes. Then again, this was a major event, and this was the ultimate platform for the two juniors within question, so perhaps it's all justified within their execution. And even realizing it, none of it bothered me in the slightest, thanks to overall liking both throughout without either have many, if any, flaws. Omega's final cover being draped over KAI as he clasps his hands together to bind the O'Connor roll tight; outstanding detail.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*AJPW Tag Team Championship:* Dylan James & Ryouji Sai (c) vs. Suwama & Shuji Ishikawa _(AJPW 6/30/18)_ **** 1/4*

Nothing special but a solid big man beef battle.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Anything Goes Match*

Jimmy Havoc vs Tom Lawlor - _MLW: 7/12/18_

It's 2018 and Tom Lawlor is wrestling Havoc in a violent, deathmatch lite grudge match with Tony Schiavone on commentary. Pro wrestling is surreal; awesome.

Match itself was good fun for the nine minutes it lasted. Lawlor bumps well in the environment and is willing to go all out. The papercut spot feels like something I've actually never seen before, and is disgusting in that good way. Following it up with squeezing the lemon into the wound only makes it better. It's a shame this match had to end ubruptly seeing how on a sidewalk slam onto a chair stack-up, Havoc's arm must have fallen down and got in the way, which saw him get a gash that simply wouldn't stop gushing blood, so the match had to rush to the finish instantly. Considering this just happened, no idea how long this will keep Havoc out for, but hopefully not a bit. Haven't seen a deathmatch injury that bad in a while. And of course, it happens when you least expect it. For what this got to be, I liked it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kento Miyahara vs. Jake Lee _(AJPW 7/1/18)_ **** 1/2*

Not as good as their barnburner of a match from last year's Champion Carnival, but I didn't expect it to be. Very impressed with Jake Lee here. He's come a long way over the past couple years. The only real thing holding this match back are basically the same things that will hold a lot of Kento's matches back; his lack of selling the leg long term and his very formulaic finishing stretches. I mean really, if you've seen the man hit a few knees and german suplexes you know what I'm talking about.  Still a really good match though. Very glad I re-subbed to AJPW TV to catch up on everything.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Matt Riddle vs Shane Strickland - *EVOLVE: 104 5/19/18*

Matt Riddle is the coolest, the best, all that good stuff. I'm gonna be impressed when he has a match I don't like; because it feels like it's gonna be really hard to achieve this. This felt EVOLVE-y in all the right ways, and yet felt like an ROH main event back in the day on a non-major card. Strickland returns after time away, with his new aura of success and credibility about him. So leave it to Gabe to set this up as a new feud right off the bat, by having Strickland go from targeting Riddle's arm thoroughly, to wanting to injure him by match's end. I liked Swerve back in 2012 when he started to make some waves, but now he's one of those guys today that's really found his stride and has come along. But Riddle though, damn. Dude just gets it. In every way. Fighting the bulk of the back end of the match with one arm ideally; a one armed german suplex with no effort. Just instantly well, my arm is damaged, so here we go, have to hit this with my bum arm dangling. The DQ finish was great moving this forward. Strickland realizing he's got nothing to lose, but plenty to make a statement with, so he throws it away to assault the champion. I'm already hooked on seeing the rematches with these two. No rope break and upcoming a hardcore match. Little bit of everything to get out of this. This is very good, fun, & great all in one. (point for anyone who catches this.)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Genichiro Tenryu vs. Bruiser Brody - AJPW Champion Carnival 1988 Day 17 15/04/88 (***1/2)*

Good match. One of the better matches from Brody but I can't help but always feel underwhelmed by his offence. His reputation of being a fantastic brawler supersedes his actual skill. Although, Tenryu did an excellent job at selling his offence making it look much better. Brody's strength in the match was his selling off the leg after Tenryu beat on it all match which again is shocking considering his rep. Terrible ending as well but that's 80's All Japan for you :shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Tully Blanchard vs Ron Garvin - NWA Worldwide May 3rd 1986 (NWA National Heavyweight Title Match) ****¾ *

Fantastic match. Garvin’s selling of the hand all match was superb. They way they sold tiredness and fatigue was great. You see that today but almost never as well as they did here. Crowd was mental as well. I’m sure many may not like the finish but the way it was done was pretty genius.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*G1 Climax 28 A Block*

Kazuchika Okada vs Togi Makabe - _NJPW: G1 Climax 28 Night Seven 7/22/18_

Much like the majority of the night, things did feel slight. You can tell it was the last night before a needed break and the wear and tear was leaving its mark. That said, while the semi-abrupt conclusion wasn't necessarily wonderful (it's nice that not everything needs the same massive finale, but things can always be a little better prepared to conclude at the same time), this was good all around. They don't have a wide catalog vs one another, so it seems like their chemistry gets pushed aside, but the dynamic between the two is always well worked. Okada is never short of being a cocky son of a gun while vs Makabe. And Makabe, knowing of the CHAOS association and hating the smugness all the same, always wants to cave in his chest with a knee drop. Okada is rising back up in the tournament, while Makabe isn't slowing down, but getting the young guns meeting him blow for blow, so it has this air of can Makabe keep up at the end of the day. Which he does, until Okada finds his opportunity to smash a discus lariat, followed by a Rainmaker in succession to take the W. Liked this. Not blow away, but after years away from these two getting a singles match, this was nice to see.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watching Battle Riot right now from MLW. It's really not that bad and I think I prefer this format to the Royal Rumle. Don't know what to think about Pentagon Jr. selling for Swoggle though.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

2002 Royal Rumble Match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Okada vs. Switchblade G1 28 Night 1.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Commentary team is annoying as fuck. Odd treatment for Aussie Open, who are obviously over and well known in the UK. Was surprised to see The Boys get the win.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Impact X-Division Championship*

Brian Cage(c) vs Matt Sydal - _Impact Wrestling 7/26/18_

Ok, now this is good. Much better than the Slammiversary match. It was of a similar mold, but this had a much better flow, and maximized the strengths of both far better. It feels memorable, as opposed to a blur of offense. Cage catching Sydal's double knees off the apron to hurl him into the post & the bump on the ramp giving this some extra oomph. Sydal didn't try to do that needless submission bit either, which was welcomed. Sydal tries to hang with Cage in throwing some bombs, doesn't work, as the guy who's slogan is the GET MY SHIT IN, gets exactly that and wins it. German suplex dropping Sydal right on the back of his head; ouch city. That's right, ouch city. Going Gorilla Monsoon.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sarah Logan pre-WWE. I'm eagerly waiting for her to get a singles push.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Ishii vs. Ibushi g1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tanahashi/MiSu Night one of G-1 Climax 28.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WALTER v. David Starr (Defiant, Road to No Regrets 4/6/18)
S’was a’ight. I was honestly pretty bored during some of it but it was finely worked pretty much the whole way through. I guess I’ll buy a little ‘fighting spirit’ here when this is Starr’s 14th match against WALTER and he’s especially desperate to get the pin or submission he’s never gotten off of WALTER. Though Starr getting up from the comeback by bouncing off of the ropes from a WALTER BOOT and hitting a clothesline to level WALTER was fucking stupid. Otherwise they did a decent job of Starr fighting back; bouncing of the ropes to speed up for extra punch, and avoiding WALTER’s moves so WALTER lands on his butt. Shit like that.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Pete Dunne v. Meiko Satomura (FCP Dream Team tag invitational Night 3, 4/1/18)
I was very optimistic about where this would go when they stared each other down and Dunne shoved Satomura’s face which sent her halfway across the ring. I was even more optimistic when, during Dunne’s intro, he stood next to Satomura to show everyone the size and height difference. Intergender matches are usually very tricky but I think Dunne hit a good balance of bully and stooge that complimented each other while not making Satomura look like a complete jobber, but also not the favourite to win. He kind of purposely flubbed a couple things as well to try to humiliate her too, which added to it. Plus I don’t think many can really say Satomura took too much in the match considering her top rival over the past twenty years has been Aja Kong. She’s pretty used to getting bludgeoned in the face, methinks. Satomura’s fighting back was…I dunno, depends. One time she just threw a snapmare after taking a beating and I’m like “c’mon there’s no way Dunne isn’t prepared for that right now.” Another time she had to had to rely on down time while Dunne was fucking with the ref, which kind of did make her look too weak to me. Dunne held some other ring dude hostage to escape though so I guess that mostly made up for it. I liked the closing stretch because it was more about Satomura not giving Dunne any breathing room as oppose to her just outclassing him. I don’t think they really NAILED IT nailed it (Satomura kicked out of a lotttt) but they’d built a good match, by the end, I think. Really my least favourite thing was how the crowd were pronouncing it “Meeko Satamorra” but what do you want.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> WALTER v. David Starr (Defiant, Road to No Regrets 4/6/18)
> S’was a’ight. I was honestly pretty bored during some of it but it was finely worked pretty much the whole way through. I guess I’ll buy a little ‘fighting spirit’ here when this is Starr’s 14th match against WALTER and he’s especially desperate to get the pin or submission he’s never gotten off of WALTER. Though Starr getting up from the comeback by bouncing off of the ropes from a WALTER BOOT and hitting a clothesline to level WALTER was fucking stupid. Otherwise they did a decent job of Starr fighting back; bouncing of the ropes to speed up for extra punch, and avoiding WALTER’s moves so WALTER lands on his butt. Shit like that.


Since I'm the culprit for this, I'll own up to otherwise being big on the match, but not liking WALTER being dropped with the clothesline either. He's someone that really shouldn't be leaving his feet in a majority of matches, unless the opponent REALLY can match him up physically/or find a way to achieve some dominance from the ground. 

But at least you watched it. And in relatively quick time, too. All the ctrl+8's here.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> Since I'm the culprit for this, I'll own up to otherwise being big on the match, but not liking WALTER being dropped with the clothesline either. He's someone that really shouldn't be leaving his feet in a majority of matches, unless the opponent REALLY can match him up physically/or find a way to achieve some dominance from the ground.
> 
> But at least you watched it. And in relatively quick time, too. All the ctrl+8's here.



I really liked WALTER/Starr from Progress so I would have checked it out either way. You might have told me the match existed though IDR.

I saw you quoted me and thought it was going to be asking me to watch Omega/Okada IV. :hmm:



Roderick Strong/Kyle O’Reilly v. Danny Burch/Oney Lorcan (TakeOver Chicago 6/16/18)
The commentators talk about how Roddy Strong has become selfish and that is how he started winning titles. Even though before joining the Undisputed Era he was on his own murderizing cruiserweights, and now he’s part of a group where he specifically has to work as a team with someone and therefore can’t afford to be all that selfish. Because face/heel dynamics are difficult or something. This tag went many miles an hour for the most part and I say that as a compliment. Even Burch’s FIP (I guess I dunno if he was really an F but he was definitely IP) bit felt much more fast-paced than I’d have expected. Burch twisting O’Reilly’s ankle to escape a hold, leading to O’Reilly tagging out (because he was right there in the corner) was a pretty awesome little part of it that I remember. Lorcan’s insane bump was not only jaw-dropping but gave the match a fun spell where Burch had to try to just stay in the match instead of trying to crawl toward the apron. The ref sends Adam Cole out for interrupting a pin attempt and everyone booed but I was like “shut the fuck up he’s a goon.” Quiiiite a good time, this one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Go Shiozaki vs Joe Doering - AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series ~ Day 2, 29.10.2014*

Awesome back and forth match. Go coming off beating Doering in the first round of Royal Road 2014 before going on to win it against the gaijin champion with Evolution by his side. Go has all the momentum in the world, very confident in his performances and dominer, Doering being aggressive looking to avenge the loss. Both being pretty stiff, throwing himself around looking to destroy Go, including him counting a lariat attempt with a nasty/lovey crossbody. Go looked energetic and showed loads of fire, Doering being uber aggressive and determined. ****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three weeks behind on IMPACT. This was a good match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*G1 Climax 28 Block A*

Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin - _NJPW: G1 Climax 28 Night Eleven 7/30/18_

Okada doesn't care, Elgin is soullessly throwing big strikes, things happen, it eventually ends in the way you know it's going to end. Moving on. Not even close to how strong their match last year was.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Obfuscation said:


> *G1 Climax 28 Block A*
> 
> Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin - _NJPW: G1 Climax 28 Night Eleven 7/30/18_
> 
> Okada doesn't care, Elgin is soullessly throwing big strikes, things happen, it eventually ends in the way you know it's going to end. Moving on. Not even close to how strong their match last year was.


Did you like that snoozefest with Makabe more than this?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Van Dam should've been heavyweight champion with how over he was.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Corey said:


> Did you like that snoozefest with Makabe more than this?


If referring to Okada vs Makabe, then absolutely. If referring to Makabe vs Fale on the same night, then not really sure. Both matches were disappointing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Usos vs. The Bar from Smackdown right now. Damn that was fun. Crowd (and New Day at the announce table for that matter) was going nuts for the finishing stretch.



Obfuscation said:


> If referring to Okada vs Makabe, then absolutely. If referring to Makabe vs Fale on the same night, then not really sure. Both matches were disappointing.


Yeah referring to Okada/Makabe.  That bored me to tears and I loved Okada/Elgin, but hey different tastes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lionheart vs Jackie Polo - _ICW: BarraMania IV 4/29/18_

What an atmosphere behind this. Not uncommon at all with ICW, but whew, this felt huge real quick. Lionheart fighting for the first time to beat Polo, Polo looking to win with either his polo club and sticking it to Lionheart by beating him with wrestling all at the same time. Awesome stuff the entire way through.



Corey said:


> Yeah referring to Okada/Makabe.  That bored me to tears and I loved Okada/Elgin, but hey different tastes.


Indeed. I'm still a big Makabe fan. Seeing him get those main events is one of the added bonuses of the G1.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Great environment for this. Crowd is red hot and Aries cuts a wonderful heel promo beforehand to get big heat. Match is going really well, some quality back-and-forth. Then... copious amounts of overbooking and fuckery to ruin it. The actual finish is hilarious but the restarts just overshadow everything else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*No Rope Barbed Wire Match:* David Starr vs. Joey Janela _(Beyond Wrestling Americanrana 2018)_
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av28189786

Brutal and bloody match. Peaked after the two HOLY SHIT moments involving the barbed wire boards but then kept going for a while. Hard for me to really judge a match like this but it was definitely entertaining.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Takashi Iizuka - NJPW Wrestling World 2000, 04/01/00*

Holy cow what a classic. I do feel for Iizuka getting legit KO'd but it added some much to the match. You got mad man Murakami the guy who you can't help but love/hate, Ogawa the tough judoka, Hashimto looking for revenge and Iizuka the underdog who wants to help his friend in this battle. So much intensity, so much aggression so much hatred. it's an unbelievable match. *****


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn good match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Y Division Championship:* Joe Coffey (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. _(Discovery Wrestling: Episode 8)_ **** 1/2*
https://www.fite.tv/watch/disco-on-fite-episode-8/2o8rb/

This match was taped way back in January of this year at a show called _The Disco Derby_ but just now aired. Happened to come across it by complete accident and jumped all over it because it's ZSJ, of course. Real good battle of technique vs. power. FITE coming through in the clutch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Triple Threat Match*

Kairi Sane vs Nikki Cross vs Candice LeRae - _NXT: 7/17/18_

Bunch of triple threat cliche stupidity at every turn. The obvious "oh look both opponents are lined up for my finisher" finish & a tower of doom like it happens all the time. You want to pop me? How about not doing one of those in these type of matches. I'd probably go nuts for that. I'm sick of this lowest common denominator in wrestling. Meanwhile, Kai vs Evans on the same night actually had themselves a good wrestling match. Same ol story today. Match sucked, but I enjoyed Cross' multiple belly to back suplexes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rey Mysterio vs. Pentagon Jr. _(Northeast Wrestling Under The Stars 2018: Niles OH)_ *** 1/2*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av28364521

Real basic 10 minute match. Not much point in watching.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wrestlemania 34 - Undertaker vs. John Cena


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oVe (Jake Crist & Dave Crist) vs Pentagon Jr. & Fenix - _Impact Wrestling 8/2/18_

Match had such a weird tone. Maybe Pentagon decided to take it easy after Slammiversary and this was kind of the result? All four felt like they went through the motions here. Finish is a bit of a mess.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

omega vs ishii g1 holy fuck :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

G1 Climax 28 Day 2

Ibushi vs. ZSJ

I like their chemistry together and they put on a heckuva match.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

SCU vs. The Hung Bucks vs. EVIL, SANADA, & BUSHI _(ROH TV Episode 359)_ **** 3/4*
https://www.fite.tv/watch/roh-359/2o8t9/

"Why didn't Kazarian just count 3? Sinclair can't see!" :lmao Really fun match. Complete all out sprint.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles (TNA Turning Point 2005)

Summerslam has a lot to live up to after watching this classic again. Stiff, intense and Joe was just a damn killing machine. AJ was great with his strategy and working out just what it'll take to keep Joe down. AJ certainly would be feeling rough after the shit Joe handed out to him.

"Joe's gonna kill you" indeed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jake Crist. :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*G1 Climax 28 Block B*

Kenny Omega vs Tomohiro Ishii - _NJPW: G1 Climax 28 Night Fourteen 8/4/18_

A fight to the death.

Why wouldn't I immediately watch this again? The blood flying in the air; that's what I live for.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Golden Lovers v. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved 3/25/18)
YOU’RE GONNA CARRY THAT WEIGHT. From the director of every melodramatic Shawn Michaels ball of shit comes this 40 minute epic that’ll make you (me) cough up blood and roll around on the ground screeching. Critics (me again) are calling it “a better comedy than Dr. Strangelove.” Perhaps my favourite bit was where Omega throws the belt away because it was too violent to use on his friend I guess and then instead knees the friend repeatedly in the jaw. “Essentially, Matt Jackson had to convince Omega to drop his brother on his head.” – An actual line from JR on commentary.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*No Holds Barred:* Tracy Williams vs. Chris Dickinson _(EVOLVE 109)_ **** 3/4*

EVOLVE delivers on back-to-back days with the hardcore gimmicks. Once again this doesn't feel WWE-like or forced at all. They're out to hurt one another and Dickinson introduces a big ass piece of plywood for some fucking disgusting piledriver spots. While the finish is a bit corny in a sense that obviously what's being seen on screen is not actually occurring because that would cause severe bodily injury, it's still disturbing enough to make it memorable and really put over the hatred even more here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rock n' Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) vs The Heavenly Bodies (Stan Lane & Tom Prichard) - _WCW: SuperBrawl III 2/21/93_

I completely forgot about this. Shhh. I can't have my reputation tarnished for that. While Eaton isn't involved - not until the finish, that is - Prichard doesn't miss a beat taking his place (and walloping the hell out of Ricky's face with punches) and it's another great match in this great rivalry. That's a very generic way for me to state it, but god damn is this always WONDERFUL. Cornette is bumping all over the place, too. Eaton confounds an error to cost the heels the match, the stooging, the hot tags, the FIP segments, everything is a well oiled machine and fresh all at the same time. I can't be too mad that the SMW/WCW agreement didn't work out, considering Cornette would soon be in the WWF in no time. Heavenly Bodies vs Steiners incoming.



Yeah1993 said:


> Golden Lovers v. The Young Bucks (Strong Style Evolved 3/25/18)
> YOU’RE GONNA CARRY THAT WEIGHT. From the director of every melodramatic Shawn Michaels ball of shit comes this 40 minute epic that’ll make you (me) cough up blood and roll around on the ground screeching. Critics (me again) are calling it “a better comedy than Dr. Strangelove.” Perhaps my favourite bit was where Omega throws the belt away because it was too violent to use on his friend I guess and then instead knees the friend repeatedly in the jaw. “Essentially, Matt Jackson had to convince Omega to drop his brother on his head.” – An actual line from JR on commentary.


RIP this piece of shit.

Also RIP that other piece of shit known as *Dr. Starngelove*.

Shovels for everything.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Starngelove. 

I just watched the film yesterday and I didn't really enjoy it so I figured the reference was topical (....for me!). The last few minutes of Lovers/Bucks had me struggling to keep my sides in tact and when JR dropped that line I was getting the ab workout of the century. 

I forgot about that tag too. Happens a fair bit considering how much of 92-94 WCW I love. That show is pretty insane. Scorp/Benoit, Vader/Sting (MULTIPLEBANDERAS), Foley/Orndorff and RNR/Bodies all get a thumbs up from me. Don't remember Windham/Muta or Rhodes/Payne but both Windham and Rhodes (and Flair...and Rude...and Anderson) were sort of disappointing throughout 1993 compared to their previous few years in WCW so I'm not super surprised. I just realized we never got a proper Vader/Windham in WCW despite it being entirely realistic and my heart has turned into a little raisin.

Urge to start the WCW tag match list rising again....


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Starngelove.
> 
> I just watched the film yesterday and I didn't really enjoy it so I figured the reference was topical (....for me!). The last few minutes of Lovers/Bucks had me struggling to keep my sides in tact and when JR dropped that line I was getting the ab workout of the century.
> 
> ...


The misspelling shows my hate overflowing. Stupid Starngelove.

I kind of don't really remember the JR line, because I too was really checked out by that point. I actually cared about seeing the match, too. Then that's what they gave me. Ugh.

Benoit vs Scorpio is kind of just a collection of some neat moves for a long time for me. It does that stutter step pacing, where they do things for a bit, then stop, then do some more things, etc. That's kind of how Scorpio always is to me. Never was much of a fan. The match is ok. Hollywood Blondes beating up Erik Watts and Buff for 16 minutes was more my speed. You should see the way Austin boots Watts in the head. It's almost as violent as the entirety of Cactus vs Orndorff. (another match I forgot and it's amazing as it is brutal; the bumps Mick takes in it are disgusting. More than on the average) I stopped at the start of Rhodes vs Payne, so I'll see how that goes. Along with Muta vs Windham. But I, like many, do seem to look at 1993 as the forgotten year/bummer year in-between 1992 and 1994 for all the talent they have, as far as some names go. White Castle of Fear has me pumped because there isn't a Vader vs Sting match I don't love, but it's been so long since I last saw this, I really have no context of how good it will be. So that's a lot of fun.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*HHH vs Randy Orton - WWE The Bash 2009 (Three Stages of Hell)*

:mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Callihan vs/ Pentagon Jr. at Slammiversary.

I really enjoyed this match, and they actually managed to make me doubt it for a second which is a testament to the match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*White Castle of Fear Strap Match*

Big Van Vader vs Sting - _WCW: SuperBrawl III 2/21/93_

Bloodbath, it's gonna be a bloodbath. No pun intended after that, but bloody hell I truly didn't remember this PPV nearly as well as I thought considering ALL THAT BLOOD felt new to me. And thus adding a shock element behind the battle. Which hell, from a match circa 1993 getting that kind of reaction is excellent. Similar to Cactus vs Orndorff (second mention already, yes, I love the hell out of that match) Love the hell out of this two. Two perfect opponents for each other. Vader pulverizes Sting all the time, and Sting is just *almost* the ideal babyface to live through it and make a comeback. He's got tons of believable offense to match Vader's bombs, and that's due to Sting's lowkey outrageous feats of strength. The dude walks around the ring with Vader in a fireman's carry as he tries to hit all the turnbuckles to win the match. This is at 19 minutes, and he's bleeding too. This is why the fans are running out of their seats close to the edge cheering him on. Sting captures allllll of that aura of the fans and pours it into his offense of great power moves, crazy strikes, and speedy crossbodies/dives. Vader has Race blade his back I'm sure to get the blood going to start, which is giving me instant flashbacks (or flashforwards, to be realistic) when Tenryu blades his chest to sell Kobashi's chops. Oh my gosh, that's where they taking this to. In early 90's WCW of all places. This whole non-sanctioned environment and White Castle of "FEAR" feels very much in tact and earned throughout this. It could have been a straight up Vader vs Sting match with all the non-stop work from both a la previous matches, but nah. They were determined to put this over on a different level. Vader hits a Bonzai Drop during this without letting up at all. I'm watching WWF 1993 to match this, too, so I'm seeing Yokozuna dominate and it's making the idea of a prime Yoko vs prime Vader match with the chance to ACTUALLY be something such a missed opportunity. Stupid Vince changing that at WM 12. (ok, I forgot about the Beware of Dog match, but I have to see it again.) Anyways, clearly I loved everything about this. And Vader wins. Non-title, and Vader still gets the job done. I liked the finish plenty, too. It's always about touching the posts in succession, and eventually Vader was always going to have Sting wrecked on the ground before he'll find his chance to semi-stumble into the last one and shut the door on Sting getting another bit of revenge. Sting was never going to have to suffer a pinfall here, even though he'd be fine, so they found the best way to have someone lose, someone win, while both look absolutely like they went through the dungeon of this supposed White Castle of Fear. I thought I'd tie in something descriptive to the gimmick to sell this. It works.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Obfuscation said:


> *White Castle of Fear Strap Match*
> 
> Big Van Vader vs Sting - _WCW: SuperBrawl III 2/21/93_
> 
> Bloodbath, it's gonna be a bloodbath. No pun intended after that, but bloody hell I truly didn't remember this PPV nearly as well as I thought considering ALL THAT BLOOD felt new to me. And thus adding a shock element behind the battle. Which hell, from a match circa 1993 getting that kind of reaction is excellent. Similar to Cactus vs Orndorff (second mention already, yes, I love the hell out of that match) Love the hell out of this two. Two perfect opponents for each other. Vader pulverizes Sting all the time, and Sting is just *almost* the ideal babyface to live through it and make a comeback. He's got tons of believable offense to match Vader's bombs, and that's due to Sting's lowkey outrageous feats of strength. The dude walks around the ring with Vader in a fireman's carry as he tries to hit all the turnbuckles to win the match. This is at 19 minutes, and he's bleeding too. This is why the fans are running out of their seats close to the edge cheering him on. Sting captures allllll of that aura of the fans and pours it into his offense of great power moves, crazy strikes, and speedy crossbodies/dives. Vader has Race blade his back I'm sure to get the blood going to start, which is giving me instant flashbacks (or flashforwards, to be realistic) when Tenryu blades his chest to sell Kobashi's chops. Oh my gosh, that's where they taking this to. In early 90's WCW of all places. This whole non-sanctioned environment and White Castle of "FEAR" feels very much in tact and earned throughout this. It could have been a straight up Vader vs Sting match with all the non-stop work from both a la previous matches, but nah. They were determined to put this over on a different level. Vader hits a Bonzai Drop during this without letting up at all. I'm watching WWF 1993 to match this, too, so I'm seeing Yokozuna dominate and it's making the idea of a prime Yoko vs prime Vader match with the chance to ACTUALLY be something such a missed opportunity. Stupid Vince changing that at WM 12. (ok, I forgot about the Beware of Dog match, but I have to see it again.) Anyways, clearly I loved everything about this. And Vader wins. Non-title, and Vader still gets the job done. I liked the finish plenty, too. It's always about touching the posts in succession, and eventually Vader was always going to have Sting wrecked on the ground before he'll find his chance to semi-stumble into the last one and shut the door on Sting getting another bit of revenge. Sting was never going to have to suffer a pinfall here, even though he'd be fine, so they found the best way to have someone lose, someone win, while both look absolutely like they went through the dungeon of this supposed White Castle of Fear. I thought I'd tie in something descriptive to the gimmick to sell this. It works.


This gif from the match (from my own review ) sums up the excitement in seeing Sting's revenge










Fucking adore the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brock said:


> This gif from the match (from my own review ) sums up the excitement in seeing Sting's revenge


Those passionate NWA/WCW crowds back in the day. Bless their hearts for those terrific reactions. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ZSJ vs. SANADA at this year's New Japan Cup semifinal.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Tetsuya Naito: G1 Climax 28 - Day 18


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jay White vs. Tanahashi G1 Climax 28 Day 3.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ishii vs. Naito G1 Climax 28 Day 4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs The Miz (WWE Night of Champions 2010)

A v.fun match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ospreay vs Scurll at this year's Sakura Genesis. Ospreay is lucky that, other than a cut in his hairline, he didn't really hurt his neck.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Chris Hero


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

David Finlay vs. Switchblade at Road to Wrestling Dontaku, I think.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*EVOLVE Championship:* Shane Strickland (c) vs. DJZ _(EVOLVE 111)_ **** 3/4*
https://rutube.ru/video/fa062099807008771dc84e67494e86e1

Really good match with some unique counters and creative offense from both. I'm really loving Strickland as a heel and his reign is already off to a quality start. Definitely the right move bringing him in and putting him over Riddle.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Men @ Work (Mister ZERO & Shane Storm) vs FIST (Icarus & Gran Akuma) - _Chikara: Remain in Light 3/18/05_

The early babyface contra babyface stuff at the start was a bit eh. But it found its footing to come together by the inconclusive end. It hit me half way that it went to a draw since it's been a bit, and with the structuring, that much was certain with the reticent approach to get aggressive, until it eventually does. Storm and Akuma were meshing nicely, that's for sure. Roots planted for December here. And Akuma actually seemed like a menacing threat; kicks were great. Getting that Rudo aggression piped in for the heel turn. Getting jazzed up to see all this again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KUSHIDA vs. Ospreay Dontaku 2018


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Allison Danger vs Daizee Haze - _Chikara: Don't Eat the Black One 3/19/05_

Another short n' sweet sprint over back to back nights for Danger & Haze. I kind of miss these two beating the piss out of each other around the indies. I mean I do, it was fun, but I'm speaking more as a comparison to the women's field out there today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never knew this existed. Nick was so damn good.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tornado Rules:* Buddy Murphy & Tony Nese vs. Lince Dorado & Gran Metalik _(205 Live 8/21/18)_ **** 1/2+*

Good reckless fun. Sloppy in parts but definitely entertaining. Finish left a little to be desired but that's only to continue the rivalry. I LOVE getting to see Dorada do his thing with no restrictions though, that's for sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Masahito Kakihara - UWF-I Moving On - 10.05.1991*

Fucking awesome. Really set the tone for what UWFI was going to be. Great mix of strikes and grappling. Tamura being really assertive and dominant throughout the match. Leading the nasty strikes, being snug with the submission, even simple things like cranking the neck on the headlock. Kakihara trying to absorb everything, blocking the submission very well and doing some lovely counter striking. All in all, great match. ****


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

BATTLEBOWL 91. Meh match with a good ending at least with Sting vs Lex. Still, WCW 91 should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Akira Maeda vs Volk Han - RINGS Mega Battle Tournament 1994: Grand Final (25/01/95) | Finals*

Incredible match. The strikes were brutal and pinpoint. The grappling was very crispy and visually nasty. Starting off with a flurry of punches by Maeda before Han goes for the leg and they struggle for control off the leg, Han using his free leg to try and wrap it around Madea’s neck. Han at one point gets a close submission win when Han lifts up Madea’s leg and twists his ankle into a single leg boston crab, Maeda trying to scramble away having to use a break. Maeda at times knock Ham down with some hard looking palm strikes. Eventually Han getting the submission with with a deep heel hook. Han looking the dominant one coming out of this match, Maeda fighting hard but falling victim to Han’s superior grappling skills.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Street Fight:* Punishment Martinez vs. Jimmy Havoc _(ROH Honor Re-United: London)_ **** 3/4*

Hella entertaining and sometimes wince-worthy street fight. Havoc is a crazy bastard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Okada vs. MiSu at G1 Climax 28.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Arn Anderson vs Dustin Rhodes (Saturday Night 4/1/92)

I SAY GODDAMN, WHAT A RUSH. 25 minutes of incredible action and a white hot crowd. In a awesome twist of the usual trope of the heel controlling the majority of the match, Dustin takes control and does a fantastic job, Arn is Arn and he does everything he can to make it even better. When he takes back over he beats the absolute fuck out of Dustin's arm in classic Arn Anderson fashion, and Dustin sells very well. The final 5 minutes are frantic as hell as Dustin hits the Bulldog and Bobby Eaton hits the Alabama Jam from out of nowhere, Ricky saves the day and the match continues until the DA sans Rude rush the ring and Barry and Ron make the save and hell breaks loose until the ref calls the DQ. Must watch stuff and the perfect start to arguably WCW's best year

***3/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brian Cage vs Flip Gordon - Bar Wrestling 17 - 08/23/18


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Three Way Match*

Matt Riddle vs Will Ospreay vs Marty Scurll - _WCPW: Pro Wrestling World Cup - Scottish Qualifying Round 3/23/17_

Even Riddle has to get tarnished by the mutliman environment. It's just all so generic, there isn't much to express other than the few times Riddle gets to do something offense, he's interesting. Because he's Matt Riddle. Ospreay did a few greatest hits, not much else. Should have stooged some more considering he was going all in on the wormy heel front with the crowd. And Scurll was...I guess there. Then of course he won. Bleh.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Reggie Bennett vs. Takako Inoue vs. Toshiyo Yamada - AJW Wrestling Queendom 1995 (23/03/95) | IWA World Title Triangle Match*

This is a triple threat match but has round robin rules to it. The rules, whilst confusing at first, wasn’t a problem really. The match is tremendous. Great performances by all involved. Inoue was great, selling the leg and making Reggie Bennett look awesome in their brief match and have a great mini match with Yamada by the end, with some call backs (I may be reading into it too much though) to the first encounter they had at the start. Same with Yamada, who had great chemistry with Inoue and showed great submission and striking skills. The crowd loved her as well. Did great on the offensive and defensive as well.Bennett’s role was short but very effective, looking like a monster but being a great foil and something different opposed to Inoue and Yamada. ****½


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Young Bucks vs. SANADA and EVIL ar Dominion this year.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker vs. Mankind (Hell in a Cell) - King of the Ring 1998.

20 years removed from this match and it's still as brutal as fucking hell. This is, perhaps, the most violent match ever in the WWE and nothing comes close. This match itself is beyond star ratings... this is an iconic match featuring the best in wrestling of all time.

The Undertaker/Mankind feud will always live on in my mind - THE GREATEST RIVALRY IN WRESTLING HISTORY!!! Nothing comes close.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Mr Bob Backlund vs Bret 'Hitman' Hart - WWF Survivor Series 1994 (23/11/94)| WWF Title Match/ I Quit Rules*

Fantastic match but not without it's flaws. The limb attacks were excellent. The counters, the struggle for holds and the constant back and forth . Bob Backlund's work on the arm was very vicious. Determined to break the arm it seems. His facials and characteristics were awesome as well. And people say Backlund is boring? WTF he brought so much energy to the match imo. Bret fighting back was awesome as well but he didn't really sell the arm attacks well at all until after the match. The inclusion of Owen Hart as well was genius. Thought the ending went on way to long though. Awesome match, great dose of storytelling and excellent mat work ****1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho v Naito at Dominion.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio *(SummerSlam 2002)

****3/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fale vs. Tanahashi at G1 28 Day 5. Loved when Red Shoes flipped the double bird at G.O.D. and dq'ed Fale.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Golden Elite (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, & Kota Ibushi) vs Rey Mysterio, Jr, Fenix, & Bandido - _ALL IN: 9/1/18_

Preferred this being under 15 minutes, rather than over; or the supposed 28 minutes that they wanted it to go. Still, it being rushed was a bummer, so they specifically went through the aspects they wanted to do without letting as much breathe. Despite that, a fun sprint thingy that gave basically what you'd expect, just almost out of their control. (even if the Bucks were producing) Which was that bittersweet ending to the night. I got that Mysterio vs Ibushi interaction, at least. It wasn't much, but it was _something_. Plus, when Fenix is walking the ropes with ease so he can kick two guys - especially Ibushi - flush in the face, that's awesome.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Sting vs Big Van Vader (BOUNTY MATCH 8/2/92 Worldwide.)
WE'RE HERE, BOYS AND GIRLS :banderas 
Lex and Race put out a bounty on Sting's head to make sure he doesn't make it to Superbrawl 2, and Vader answered the call and we get the first match in a legendary feud. Vader immediately sets the tone of the feud as he bear paws the fuck out of Sting and pisses our coked up hero off and he unleashes a fury of lefts and rights that stun the beast for a brief moment, he evens hits the Stinger splash, but Vader blasts Sting with a gross Lariat and proceeds to fuck his day up for the next few minutes. Sting is a fantastic face in peril and makes everything Vader does look deadly, of course it helps that everything Vader does is actually deadly. He cuts the monster off WITH A GODDAMN DEADLIFT GERMAN SUPLEX AND THEN HE SLAMS VADER, AND THE CROWD LOSES IT. Sting goes nuts as only he can and Vader bumps huge on everything but still gets his shots in. They go to the outside where Vader tries to crush him against the post but Sting moves and Vader knocks himself silly and Sting wins by countout
***1/2

Oh, but we aren't done folks, as Race tries to attack but Sting murders him with the Splash and goes for the Scorpion but he sees Vader is back on his feet, AND HE RUNS FULL SPEED AND HITS A SWEET PLACHA BEFORE HE WALKS OFF LIKE THE FUCKING MAN HE IS. I'll happily watch another 100 matches with these two.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kazuyuki Fujita vs Kensuke Sasaki - NJPW Indicate Of Next (08/10/01)*

Really enjoyed this. Sasaki really worked well in this style of match. Sasaki isn't exactly a striker of the conventional sense but he had some nasty looking body shots. Made my own kidneys shudder. Fujita being on the defensive was fun to see as well, the ways he tried to defend himself and get on the offence. Fairly compelling match. I wish it went longer than it did but it comes with the time. Period.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MexiBlood (Bandido & Flamita) vs. The Lucha Brothers (Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix) - AAW Destination Chicago


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*GHC Tag Team Championship*

GoKai (Go Shiozaki & Kaito Kiyomiya vs The Aggression (Katsuhiko Nakajima & Masa Kitamiya) - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Navigation With Breeze 2018 - Night Ten_

There's a simplicity about this I quite liked. Aggression is just that, aggres_sive_. Making sure to neutralize the biggest threat in Go early, never letting him recover, and kind of having to allow Kaito to pick up the slack when he's on the offensive. even though no matter how much he tries, he just can't fight off both heavy hitter challengers. Nakajima's kicks, my gosh. The air that you hear leaving the body of those he hits, whew. Nakajima's facials during all of the assault ruled; looking evil and relishing all the pain on display. Finish was no happy ending, Go's injury doesn't allow any courageous comeback. He gets wiped out one final time before The Aggression's gameplan works perfectly. Interesting seeing Go in a different way than usual, having to work from below, as opposed to being a tough to hurt equal. A good time, here.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - WWE WrestleMania 25 - "The 25th Anniversary Of WrestleMania"*

I haven't watched this match for years - I kinda quit watching wrestling during 2009 for personal reasons at the time so I never bought the DVD or ever re-watched it and I remember loving it at the time. And I still love it, whilst it's not one of the greatest matches ever IMO, it's a match where I'm glad I re-watched it despite my fears that I would hate it. The start was a bit funny with HBK attacking the leg which was all fine but locked in an armbar which in reality would hurt his leg. Hell, in wrestling that would hurt his own leg. I was like WTF. HBK started to get a bit more heelish with some nasty chops which became a constant throughout the match, using the ref for the famous dive by Taker. Thought HBK's desperation traits were very well done. Now unfortunately, this match is known for many things (like the dive) but one thing it's most known for is the use of the kicks outs. Perhaps if it wasn't such a staple these days as well as the reputation making me expect it more, this would've been more enjoyable.and more shocking too. What I did like was he crowd, the commentary and Taker's facial expressions afterwards, otherwise the actual kick outs went over my head. Now saying that, Taker constantly trying to end Michaels and visibly getting frustrated was awesome. Overall, this is a really good match and a real good performance by both. Loved that the chops by Michales were a great story device with them being basically the only thing that HBK could use to get the advantage and Taker hitting all his big moves with HBK being resilient but the match was sloppy as well and predictable in places. ****1/4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Doink vs Kamala - _WWF: Monday Night RAW 3/22/93_

The MARCH to WrestleMania continues. And I'm all for any Evil Doink I can always return to; winning the match via countout because he promised babyface and seemingly dense & child-like Kamala a present, that of which he was opening up on the floor. Then there wasn't even a gift inside. What an evil, evil clown he is. Soon I will see him pull the greatest trick of all at WM. If only this got to last longer than a year. I'm still sighing.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Bruiser Brody vs Kevin Sullivan 
Madison Square Garden
August 7, 1976

Then I watched 
Stan Hansen vs Bruno Sammartino in a Steel Cage Match fro the same card.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

American Tag Team Championship
The Freebirds (Michael Hayes and Terry Gordy) (Champions) vs Kerry Von Erich and Bruiser Brody
Reunion Arena
Dallas Texas
7/2/1983
WCCW


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The Undertaker & Kane vs. Mr. Kennedy & MVP: SmackDown, November 3, 2006

That is one funny match watching Undertaker and Kane destroying Kennedy and MVP. Remember when Smackdown had both Undertaker and Kane??? Anyway, thank goodness that this happened in 2006 and not 2018 because silly smarks would be screaming: "ODSOFRJFPOKCPSKC[PL BURAIL OMG!!!!!!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hiromu vs. Dragon Lee on a solo AXS episode. Really was digging the match until that brutal accident. It was very telling that only Dragon Lee had a post match comment. Hope Hiromu can fully come back from this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hideo Itami vs Mustafa Ali - WWE: 205 Live #89 8/7/18

The whole Ali injury thing is always going to feel a little tacked on, it even did in 1995 when Shawn Michaels collapsed mid-match. But that sort of wrestling oriented expression is what it is, and with that, the rest of this was one good collision. Itami the bruiser - him being a heel within WWE really is a revelation, it suits him much more for standing out - and Ali the crash test dummy, bump machine. Ali really does go all in when it comes to obliterating himself on his own bumps or taking some sick strikes. The dropkick into the massive post bump for one sticking out, or the finish with the trifecta dropkick. Good grief, Ali's neck was crushed each time. Nasty to see, but so awesome, of course. By the end of this Ali was folded into oblivion and Itami is bleeding from his mouth, so it must be a weekly 205 Live main event at this rate. Good stuff here, they put enough emphasis on it with who was involved, and they blended nicely. Keeps the recent streak of most matches within the past month being worth a watch.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Jun Akiyama vs. Osamu Nishimura - NJPW G1 Climax 2003 - Day 2*

Awesome match. Akiyama's G1 run is full of great performances and this is one of them. Akiayma has great body language in the match, showing bravado in the way he stands above Nishimura and the way he attacks him. Going after the neck, playing upt the boos by slapping his ears. Nishimura was excellent here too. He sells everything Akiayma does really well, in a way where he looks like he can't stand up and is really hurt. The way he goes limp with certain parts of his body, allowing the crowd to get even more behind him and makes a comeback. The crowd is hot for it too, they make a god intimidating atmosphere for Akiyama who plays it up to the fullest. *****1/2*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker *(Unforgiven 2002)*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ishii vs. Omega G1 Climax 28


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Triple H vs Shawn Michaels - Summerslam 2002


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Rick Rude (c) vs Ricky Steamboat w/NINJA (Superbrawl 92. US Championship) 
Holy shit, this is a classic, an absolute classic. The first 5 minutes are a super fun back an forth before Ricky targets the arm. He absolutely wreaks it for the next 8-10 minutes with some incredible work, and Rude's selling is on another level throughout as he holds it close and makes sure to limit using it, and when he does use it by throwing a lariat or a forearm he winces in pain, or falls to a knee right after. He just does SUCH a fucking stellar job of making me believe he's in a world of pain. It's something EVERY wrestler should look at it and learn from, and it's even more insane to think he's going to top it with the rematch at Beach Blast. Steamboat is amazing as well, I mean he always is. It's just that Rude is the star of this. The final run is a ton of fun and everything is enhanced by both men's exhaustion selling. Ricky hits a flying chop that probably has it won but he wants revenge, so he goes for another AND THE NINJA, WHO'S BEEN DUCKING HIS HEAD EVERY TIME THE CAMERA COMES NEAR HIM, JUMPS UP ON THE APRON AND SMASHES RICKY IN THE HEAD OVER AND OVER AGAIN WITH A CELL PHONE, AND THE DRAGON FALLS TO THE MAT AND RUDE CRAWLS OVER AND GETS THE PIN. 

****1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naito vs. Ibushi G1 Climax 28 Day 14


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Road dog Jesse James Vs. Chyna (1999 KOTR quarter final match)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*El Hijo del Santo vs. Psicosis - AAA Sin Limite (03/05/95) | Mexican National Welterweight Title Match*

Thought this was amazing. El Hijo Del Santo pulled off some tight looking submissions like the headscissors in the first fall that looked vice and a vicious looking surfboard on Psicosis. There was some awesome dives too, like a nutty tope suicide from Santo who hit Psicosis while he was still on the floor; blew my mind. A really fast paced match with a great mix of athleticism and submissions. Hot crowd and great wrestling from El Hijo Del Santo


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hell in a Cell 2013: Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan [Hell in a Cell]

It really was an okay Cell match but nothing too spectacular or memorable except perhaps the finish. It's a pretty forgettable Cell match with little to no highlights.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Not really a full-fledged 'match' but:






When he let go of the bat. :done


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH World Championship*

Jay Lethal(c) vs Noam Dar - _WCPW: Built to Destroy 6/16/16_

Despite Lethal's spotty leg selling, I got a kick out of this. It's two wrestlers I'm always willing to give the time a day to (says me, the kind of wrestling fan who'll watch everything at least once) and it's escaped me for two years, so the anticipation was high to see one of Dar's more popular matches before leaving the indies. The thing I really noticed was that this sort of had the early template for the Lethal vs Gresham series. A couple of similar aspects here were piped into those matches, getting elevated. I stand that maybe it was a slight motivational kick; Lethal is game here, but not all the way like in ROH, perhaps. Then there's a hard-working Noam Dar to really keep things level and keep fans invested. All in all it's good, if a little sub-standard to the usual 20 minute match seen today. That is, not so much in the bomb throwing department, but eventually by the end we get our one back and forth sequence where someone ricochets off the ropes to strike last before both lie down to an applause. The truth permits me to be a cynic. I can ignore the bad figure four spot (because people with hurt legs SHOULDN'T be using that move for a dramatic moment) and enjoy seeing these two duke it out. Dar's Champagne Knee Bar counter ruled.



Donnie said:


> Rick Rude (c) vs Ricky Steamboat w/NINJA (Superbrawl 92. US Championship)
> Holy shit, this is a classic, an absolute classic. The first 5 minutes are a super fun back an forth before Ricky targets the arm. He absolutely wreaks it for the next 8-10 minutes with some incredible work, and Rude's selling is on another level throughout as he holds it close and makes sure to limit using it, and when he does use it by throwing a lariat or a forearm he winces in pain, or falls to a knee right after. He just does SUCH a fucking stellar job of making me believe he's in a world of pain. It's something EVERY wrestler should look at it and learn from, and it's even more insane to think he's going to top it with the rematch at Beach Blast. Steamboat is amazing as well, I mean he always is. It's just that Rude is the star of this. The final run is a ton of fun and everything is enhanced by both men's exhaustion selling. Ricky hits a flying chop that probably has it won but he wants revenge, so he goes for another AND THE NINJA, WHO'S BEEN DUCKING HIS HEAD EVERY TIME THE CAMERA COMES NEAR HIM, JUMPS UP ON THE APRON AND SMASHES RICKY IN THE HEAD OVER AND OVER AGAIN WITH A CELL PHONE, AND THE DRAGON FALLS TO THE MAT AND RUDE CRAWLS OVER AND GETS THE PIN.
> 
> ****1/2


I understand why this feels like it is never in contention thanks to the Iron Man Match, but this match truly is on a specific level of amazing in its own right. To back up all of that paragraph, is my gist. The finish is splendid and Rude selling anything is iconic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs Triple H - WWF No Way Out 2001* 

The first fall was awesome, in my opinion. Loved them brawling at the start, even before we get to the street fight; it puts the heated feud over so much. HHH attacking the previously injured neck of Austin and his infamously braced knees. Austin surprisingly adopting some wrestling moves with a arm breaker which looked damaging enough, HHH selling it very well including him subtly tensing up his arm when he was pushing the referee way. A bit repetitive by the end but they were obviously saving stuff for the later falls..

The second fall was good but it really should've been shorter. The call backs to the Foley matches as really good as well as Austin's wicked chair shot but the brawling inside of the ring was pretty basic and was just there. Again, HHH's selling of the arm was pretty good considering this stipulation doesn't really allow any long term or consistent selling..

The Final fall was really good as well. Glad they didn't do the terrible escape rules which wouldn't have suited the feud. Both are now bleeding and are just laying into each other with weapon shots and throwing each other into the cage walls. Austin was the better of the two in this fall though. Thought his facial expressions were excellent and his punches are just top notch. HHH's bumping was great, every thing he took looked body crushing. The ending was god awful though and the booking too. Austin has a title match at WM, have him win FFS.

Nevertheless, this was an awesome match, with a few dull moments but mostly a thrilling, action packed brawl. ****1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Tajiri vs. Rey Mysterio *(No Mercy 2003)*

***3/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mick Foley and The Rock vs Evolution - WrestleMania 20


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tama Tonga vs. Omega G1 Climax 28 Day 6 and Ishii vs Goto from the same card.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Episode of New Japan on AXS featuring highlights of Jay White beatng the abominable YOSHI HASHI, and full matches of EVIL vs Tanahashi and Okada vs MiSu from G1 Climax 28 Day 13


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kenny Omega (c) vs Tomohiro Ishii - IWGP Heavyweight Title - NJPW Destruction in Hiroshima 2018


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AXS episode of NJPW with Jay White vs. Makabe, Tanahashi vs. Elgin and Okada vs. EVIL
G1 Climax 28 Day 15.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Johnny Kashmere & Justice Pain vs. Jun Kasai & Nick Mondo - CZW Un F'n Believable 14/01/2001*

Not usually a watcher of CZW but I love Kasai so decided to give it a go. Thought this was pretty awesome. Some gnarly bumps taken like Kasai being thrown on light tubes which torn skin from his elbow. Nasty stuff, I loved it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ADR vs. Punk vs. Cena in HIAC.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Rock vs. Brock Lesnar *(SummerSlam 2002)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair *(September 1st 1992)*


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Can’t remember what the main event was but the last match I saw was the ME of the GRR. Too predictable and haven’t watched since.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega v Yano at G1 Climax 28 Day 16

I loved it. Comedy + Yano = GOLD.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs. Barry Windham & Lex Luger *(Clash of the Champions #1)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair *(September 1st 1992 {Air-Date: September 19th})*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*PWG World Championship:* WALTER (c) vs. Brody King _(PWG Threemendous V)_ **** 3/4*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av30099900/

Damn good title match. Brody is a huge guy but somehow comes off really well as the underdog here. Sold his neck well and the crowd was into it. May have overdone it a bit with the nearfalls but other than that this was really good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Jerry Lawler vs. Bill Dundee - ****1/4 (21/12/85)*

Awesome match. Dundee dominated the entire match basically, laying into Lawler with some viscous punches and attacking the arm very aggressively. And cheating if need be. Lawler being an awesome face as well, not doing much in the match but being able to create loads of sympathy for himself.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Greenlawler ;

The dream match. :mark


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> @Greenlawler ;
> 
> The dream match. :mark


Hahahahahah!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*BJW Death Match Heavyweight Championship - 300 Light Tubes Match*

Masashi Takeda(c) vs Ryuji Ito - _BJW: Death Vegas 2018 9/16/18_

Insanity. Even Big Japan can make me still utter that after each time, but whew, was it ever that. The violence escalating among the parable of the aging legend vet in Ito vs the new star, the young in his prime Takeda. Takeda, the true "Crazy Boy", who's starting to look more and more like the Crazy Monkey, as his transformation into his hero Jun Kasai has all but taken shape. The more Ito raised the stakes of what he'd do to win, Takeda would call his bluff and it wouldn't be long before this got into instant bloodbath territory. Cuts galore thanks to the shattered glass from the tubes, but Takeda especially was juicing all over; his back took the brunt of a gonzo sunset flip senton to the floor on Ito through a wicked bundle, or how the entire left side of his head is drenched in endless red. Ito was clearly more geared up as a whole for this, and it showed. The no sell bits of "fighting spirit" were fine by me in this, considering taking a superplex into a bundle of lighttubes and immediately getting up to try and thwart the momentum of the opponent before falling down in pain strikes me as the kind of unshakable thing that you can't deny actually doing significant damage. They could try and move past it, but after all the piecing of the skin, you know it did what dangerous weapons like that do; inflict pain. It was a badass deathmatch pride battle from start to finish as it is; who's the sicker and who's the tougher. Ito not holding a thing back, and look at Takeda taking everything he threw; we're even getting the syringe appearance here. Takeda keeping it in his cheek for about five minutes too. The strike exchange with his dangling, ahhhh, amazing and brutal. The way to stop the older, surly bastard is of course to drop him square on his head - like really, RIGHT PIKED DOWN on his head - with the Kokutai Ikkaisen Slam on a broken glass filled mat. You're not getting up. I said it, everyone else probably said it. And it happened. It was insane, I loved it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn good title match. Finish was weird and felt rushed though. Hoping Murphy wins the title at Super Showdown. **** 3/4*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sami Callihan vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Defining Moment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

G1 Climax 23 Naito vs Tanahashi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Martian (Sep 23, 2018)

I recently watched Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania 21, and that is without a doubt in my top three of favorite matches of all time. Michaels and Angle were both excellent and the match told a great story.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

naito vs zsj g1 climax 28


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. Rey Mysterio *(Smackdown ~ October 3rd 2002)*

***3/4 - ****


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Antonio Inoki vs Lord Steven Regal - WCW Clash Of The Champions #28 (24/08/1994)*

For the time this went, this was an awesome little scrap. Nothing amazing, just the two grappling the fuck out of each other. Regal having Hashimoto-vitis with the nose bleed that seems to happen every match. Shame about the commentary though, constantly talking about Hogan. You got F'N Inoki in the ring, shut the heck up. Good match anyway. ***1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Big Show vs. British Bulldog vs. Kane vs. Mankind vs. The Rock vs. Triple H *(Unforgiven 1999)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

G1 Climax 28 Tanahashi vs. Ibushi


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Trish Stratus vs. Victoria *(Survivor Series 2002)*

Underrated match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Bob Backlund vs Greg Valentine - WWF on MSG Network (23/11/1981)*

Yeah. I loved this. Backlund starting off with some great punches, attacking the leg of Valentine and Valentine selling the leg perfectly IMO. Some real hatred was shown between the two, even if it’s not a modern day no holds barred match, you can see they intense dislike between the two. Ending was meh but I still popped hard for Backlund winning. ****¼


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Meiko Satomura vs. Yuzuki Aikawa - Stardom The Highest 2013 (13/03/13)*

Awesome match, one built around brutal kicks. Yuzuki Aikawa pulled off a tremendous performance here, laying into Meiko wtih some brutal strikes and stringing together some amazing sequences. The repeat kicks did get repetitive by the end but luckily this was a rather short match so it never got to the point of being awesome. Meiko Satomura was surprisingly on the defensive for most of the match and did a good job of selling everything and making it look good, even loved the terminator spot she did; the face she pulled was class. Impressive display by both, great match. ****1/2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH World Championship*

Jay Lethal(c) vs Will Ospreay - _ROH: Death Before Dishonor XVI 9/28/18_

Bit of a wild war here. There was its share of outside brawling more than I would have initiated myself, but nothing of a deal-breaker. Ospreay's handle on the match with his dependency to try and match Lethal as an equal or find any way he could to win, namely the tease by using the championship was a neat wrinkle. Could have gone out and played this straight and I would have been all for it, but this was cool. Seeing how it fits his growth as a wrestler and cements how much the last match vs Lethal really stuck in his mind. Hectic pacing and structure all over this, a damn good time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rob Van Dam vs Triple H vs Big Show - 2-20-2006:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz vs Bryan #1 Contenders match in Australia. Arguably the greatest match ever. :bryanlol


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Triple H *(Super Show-Down 2018)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

KingCannabis said:


> The Undertaker vs. Triple H *(Super Show-Down 2018)*


What a terrible, terrible match. :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Its nice to see CM Punk, Jeff Hardy, and Triple H getting along


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SCU vs. Chase Owens and Hangman Page at Fighting Spirit Unleashed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

MVP vs Chris Benoit - April 13th 2007


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kaitlyn vs Mia Yim MYC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ospreay vs. Scurll at Fighting Spirit Unleashed.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Corey said:


> What a terrible, terrible match. :lol



I agree haha. I don't follow the current product at all, haven't watched only but select matches since like 2009-but I looked at the card to this show & thought huh I'll check that match out, and yeah shouldn't have even bothered.

:austin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040944613131837440


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Wrestlemania 25 HBK vs Taker

Honestly been a minute since looking at this. Don’t like it near as much as hell in a cell or even the ground zero and royal rumble match. I’d put wrestlemania 26 ahead of this... but the first time seeing it live was fun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Golden Lovers vs. Okada and Ishii at Fighting Spirit Unleashed.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Antonio Inoki vs. Genichiro Tenryu - NJPW Battlefield In Tokyo Dome (04/01/1994)| ****1/2*

A highly unique match in the way it was structured. Intense start to the match with the two glaring at each other before they have a quick lock up before Inoki chokes Tenryu out which is crazy. There is a minute of nothing but Tenryu on the floor, not moving. Once Tenryu gets up he sells the entire match with Inoki beating on him, trying everything he can to put him away. Tenryu keeps stumbling around with a dazed look on his face just trying to survive. The match was going at a deliberate slow but thrilling pace. It tells a wonderful story and it should be seen by everyone.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Black Tiger vs. Wild Pegasus (NJPW BOSJ '96)*

Been feeling the burnout & haven't been watching much rasslin lately, but today has been awesome. Just watched Hashimoto/Takada, Hansen/Andre & now this in a row.

Best juniors match in NJPW history! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Impact World Championship*

Austin Aries(c) vs Johnny Impact - _Impact Wrestling: Bound For Glory 10/14/18_

Well, worked shoot or not, this thing was chippy as holy high hell. Aries taking liberties kicking Impact in the back of the head instead of the back, then Impact instantly got up to start stiffing him in the corner. Oh yeah. It was that for 21 minutes flat. So even in the midst of the sloppy, gritty grappling for someone to do something, everything in this was pretty damn malicious.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*MAD BLANKEY (Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk) (c) vs. WORLD-1 International (Naruki Doi & Ricochet) - Dragon Gate Kobe Pro-Wrestling Festival 2013 | Open The Twin Gate Title Match*

Tremendous match filled with excellent character work from Hulk and Tozawa and insane fast paced wrestling from Doi and Ricochet. Both teams complimented each other perfectly. The chemistry was off the charts with the match have many awe-inspiring sequences, the Tozawa/Richochet one at the end especially. The moves transitioned seamlessly and with no effort from the looks of it. Nothing seemed out of place or too much, everything was done excellently. *****


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bianca Bel Air vs. Nikki Cross on NXT this week.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Super Juniors Tag Tournament 2018 Block Match*

_Los Ingobernables de Japon_ (BUSHI & Shingo Takagi) vs _Roppongi 3K_ (SHO & YOH) - _NJPW: Road to Power Struggle 2018 Night One 10/16/18_

A total lightning bolt of 21 minutes having Korakuen in the palm of their hand. The entire night was like that, but waiting for the "premiere" Shingo debut match under New Japan had everyone endlessly jacked up. Enough good things can't be said about SHO & YOH as a duo; that while they haven't been on top for a number of months, they're still as motivated as ever. Terrific watching them work as a team. Shingo & BUSHI gelling instantly, too. The chemistry these new teams can find is staggering, but it certainly makes for immediate memorable benefits. This tournament is already off to a hell of a start. Great match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Akira Maeda vs Dick Leon-Vrij - Astral Step: Spirit-U - 11/05/1991*

Maeda’s entrance gave me goosebumps. Everything from the delayed walk to the crowd made Maeda feel like a star and he was. Maeda dominated early on with some basic grappling but Vrij slow began gaining a foothold in the match, started throwing some nice strikes including a slap and started to taunt Maeda. Vrij through some nice kicks and looked to knock out Maeda a few times in the match first with knees in the corner to the body and again with one to the chin of Maeda. Maeda caught him eventually getting the tap with a single leg Boston crab.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Sting vs Big Van Vader (Great American BASH)

Jesus, this was fantastic from start to finish. Sting displaying SO much fire as he tries to topple the monster, was incredible. That moment when he finally knocked him over the top with the closeline :mark: This is the best I've ever seen him and I'd call this one of the best babyface performances I've ever seen. Vader was amazing as well with all his gross offence, and slowly selling the damage to the point where he looks beatable for the fist time in his WCW career. Sting nails a HUGE German and then he hits the Stinger Splash and Vader stumbles into another corner with his back to Sting, he goes for the splash but Vader ducks and Sing smacks his shoulder of the metal holding the turnbuckle to the post and he's KO. Vader KILLS him with a Powerbomb to win the belt.
***3/4 

Time for one of the greatest monster runs EVER.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naito vs MiSu at Destruction in Beppu. I really was hoping for a Suzuki win.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH Tag Team Championship*

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong(c) vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs - _ROH: Dissension 1/28/06_

Certainly not on the level of Aries/Strong's first championship defense the night before vs Danielson & Lethal, but a good, fluid 14 minutes on its own accord. GenNext are basically elite and perfection as a unit, meanwhile Whitmer & Jacobs are at absolute odd ends of the spectrum. Jacobs' obsession with Lacey is at its most obnoxious, and it's starting to cut into their matches now. (mis)Timing a Doomsday-rana just right to have it go bad, as Aries is ripe for the defeat, and Strong is nowhere in sight. Then it all goes kaboom in their face, Jacobs is destroyed, and thus kicks off their rivalry. The end in particular punched things up for the better. Whitmer & Jacobs were always such a good duo that was spawned almost on a whim. In a way, I kind of liked them more as babyfaces, but their heat segments while on top as heels gives their big/little dynamic something cool, especially if their opponents are equals similar to Aries/Strong. Liked this; ultimately made me want to watch Whitmer/Jacobs vs Strong/Evans again.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mustafa Ali Vs. Isaias Velazquez 1/8/16


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

R.E.D. (PAC, Big R Shimizu, Eita & Takeshita Yoshida) vs. Natural Vibes (Kzy, Susumu Yokosuka, Genki Horiguchi & Punch Tominaga) - Dragon Gate: The Gate of Victory - Day 11


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ROH Pure Championship*

Nigel McGuinness(c) vs Austin Aries - _ROH: Unscripted II 2/11/06_

I'm unsure if this was actually meant to happen on this night, or they threw it together to say thanks to the crowd for sticking around while the weather caused a ruckus. Either way, it happens and it's a great thing that it did. Beyond their usual great work, I feel like they were especially game to stand out on the night, and it shows. The pacing within this is something else. Their fluidity between strikes, mat grappling, counters, & intertwining the Pure rules is fabulous. I love Nigel taking every last little dig he can at Aries, while keeping it "clean". While he's growing more overall, getting nastier outside of a sleeker "British" style, he's feeling like he is already taking from Danielson's playbook and their eventual game of one-upping the other champion. Aries is lit and explosive, meanwhile nursing a bum shoulder which I almost got suckered into believing wouldn't cost him the match. Then once I saw Nigel trying to apply a Kimura, it all started to piece together. I miss these rules (and the championship) so much. Seeing Aries claw at the ropes, while in the hold, but knowing it won't break because he used all he was allowed, so great. The entire "ropes are in play" logic is such a blast to see the creative instincts kick in on how to apply that. Ad nauseam, lovely match. Another one for Nigel's run with the championship, and the start to their series of matches. This could be my favorite of the bunch, too.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) vs Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre - WWE Raw 22/10/18*

Pretty decent tag team match. Much more fast paced and well, better than their Summerslam match which was very dull. This was more about getting to the aftermath than the actual match. ***


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Doomsday Chamber of Blood*

Sting, Abyss, & "The Punisher" Andrew Martin vs Christian Cage, AJ Styles, & Tomko - _TNA: Hard Justice 2007_

I was in the mood for TNA shenanigans and I got full blown Russo business, to the likes of which makes you wonder what the rational thought of all involved was. There were punches, a lot of brawling outside of the cage, and sting hit Styles in the head with pliers. Plus, the match ends when Styles isn't even bleeding. Tenay & West are amazing on commentary, the crowd is baffled silent, and while everyone else in this, well, weren't. But it kind of was? I dunno. But a train-wreck of a match like this sure is some kind of an experience. I had my fun.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Brock Lesnar (C) vs Roman Reigns (WRESTLEMANIA 31. WWE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP)*
I was worried this might not hold up, but MY GOD, it fucking does. Roman does something that I LOVE and I wish more wrestlers would do, as he rushes the demigod standing in front of him instead of being hesitant and letting him come to him. It's what AJ did to Joe at Turning Point in 05 and like that match, the face gets in some really good shots and manages to wound the monster, but he doesn't back up quickly enough and gets wreaked because of it. Brock unloads a motherfucker of beating as he hits an F5 some gross knees and suplexes, and Roman dies on everything, but he keeps smiling as if to say "Yeah, you're a tough bastard, but so am I" He counters an attempted shouldblock with a MOTHERFUCKER of a knee right to the bridge of the nose and it further busts Brock open, SO BROCK RESPONDS WITH THIS UNGODLY CLOSELINE THAT JUST ABOUT TURNS ROMAN INSIDE OUT



















Back inside, Roman kicks out of another F5 which furthers enrages the beast, especially when Roman laughs at him again. So, Brock takes off his gloves and slaps the fuck out of him. Roman comes too and starts laughing again so Brock slaps another 3 times, nails the 9th and 10th Suplexes of the match and hits another F5, but Roman kicks out. FUCK YEAH. (Of course, people complain about this, but like, if you're creating the next face of the company he's going to be stronger than everyone else and be able to survive a ton of stuff, that's the fucking point).

Anyways, Brock drags him to the outside, but Roman shoves him off and he takes a header into the post and he's busted wide open. He has an INCREDIBLE KO sell and Paul does a masterful job of going from confident to worried in an instant. Roman smells blood and unloads 3 Superman punches but Brock won't fall, so he cracks him with another and finally drops him. He nails two gross spears, but Brock kicks out, he goes for another but Brock counters into an F5. He's too fucked up to pin and both guys are down, sadly some crappy music hits and some black and yellow haired goon hits the ring and cashes in his briefcase and turns this into a triple threat. 

He takes out Roman and goes for the STOMP but Brock snatches him and goes for the F5, BUT ROMAN RUNS FULL SPEED AND HITS ANOTHER BASTARD OF A SPEAR, AS HE FOLDS BROCK IN HALF. Sadly, he's out of energy now, so Seth hits the STOMP and wins the belt. 

Regardless of how I feel about the finish, this is still a classic and one of the best Mania main events ever. It sucks that most will never give it the respect it deserves, but in a weird way that's the story of Roman's entire career, so I guess its fitting. 
****1/2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Rock & Roll Express vs Midnight Express - Houston Wrestling (11/05/1984)*

The atmosphere was off the charts for this match. Clear faces and heels in this match; girls screaming for R'n'R Express (and I do mean screaming) and everyone booing MNX when they do even the slightest thing. It's pretty incredible. You don't see this these days. The chemistry between the two was apparent. They bounced off each other, they knew what they could do to get the best from each other. Rock and Roll selling the entire match with Midnight Express cutting off the ring, attacking the arm, constantly using the rules to their advantage, cheating along the way. But that hot tag was pretty damn hot, loved how they teased Midnight Express getting control back when Gibson came in as well. Just a lovely touch I thought. ****1/4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LWS match at Evolution featuring Charlotte vs The Man. Much props for the historic victory. :becky2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk *(Clash of the Champions IX)*

****1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels *(Survivor Series 1997)*

I've always felt this was a good match for what it was. Also, I'm more convinced nowadays that the Screwjob was indeed a work, & it makes sense from a couple different angles.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Super Junior Tag League 2018*

Yoshinobu Kanemaru & El Desperado vs BUSHI & Shingo Takagi - _NJPW: Road to Power Struggle 2018 Night Eight 10/17/18_

The Pumping Bomber is sooooo brutal, good grief. Shingo has just about murdered everybody with it this entire tournament. Speaking of a layout of multitude around the tour, Despy & Kanemaru still rocking and rolling as the heel duo on top. This duo is exactly what was needed as a longstanding area for the division (seeing how Roppongi 3K didn't get last on top as long as *I* thought) + it's given a whole new bit of life for Despy outside of the singles ranks, where he still appears to not be given his time in the sun and Kanemaru to keep being awesome in his own right. Another good match for all involved, yet seeing Suzuki-gun get the win here was def the sweeter of the two scenarios.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Flamito vs PAC - Dragon Gate: The Gate of Destiny 2018


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Samoa Joe vs Jeff Hardy this week's SDL.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*NEW-TRA (Rin Kadokura & Takumi Iroha) v Natsumi Maki & Tae Honma - Marvelous 27/01/2018*

Awesome match. The Actwres girl'Z were very good here, showed loads of energy and fire. Some beautiful sequences from the pair. What surprised me most was the brutality this match had, Iroha with her kicks, Rin and Honma with loads thudding forearms to the body. Really enjoyed it. ***3/4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Fabian Aichner vs. Marcel Barthel from this week's NXT tryout camp in Germany.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Big Show vs. The Rock *(Survivor Series 1999)*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wrestlemania V - The Twin Towers (Akeem and The Big Boss Man) vs. The Rockers (Shawn Michaels and Marty Jannetty)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2004 Batista was a monster, best shape of his career with the best theme song. Tajiri was a great in-ring worker and often had enjoyable matches with much larger opponents. He had a really fun match with Triple H from the same year.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The 5 on 5 men's survivor series match 2013

Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes, Goldust, The USOs
vs
The Shield, The Real Americans


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Hideki Suzuki vs. Josh Barnett - DREAM/IGF Fight For Japan ~ Genki Desu Ka? New Year's Eve!! 2011*

Great match. Loved the different presentation that this match had. The pride style ring, the arena , the style. Excellent stuff. Added a lot. The grappling was really good, Suzuki held his won, being on the defensive but blocking Barnett's attacks well, mounting a few comebacks with some nasty forearm shots. Sent the crowd wild at times. ****1/2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Back on 2000. Only ten days in, bahahahah I started this in early 2017.

Emilio Charles Jr./Lizmark/Tinieblas Jr. v. Bestia Salvaje/Shocker/Scorpio Jr. (CMLL 1/10/00)

Everyone seemed to be working pretty hard to keep the action coming without much of a break (other than the crowd taunting). Lizmark was 49 here and I guess he's one of THOSE "you're this mobile still, huh?" luchadores. I need to deep-dive on that guy. The tecnico comeback on the first fall was actually more violent than the rudo beat down; they were chucking the rudos into the ring posts and Lizmark even pulled Salvaje down onto the concrete. Felt kind of weird that they even did that in the first fall instead of leaving it for the second but hey I'm ok with it. Enjoyable match that I might have given like ****1/4 to if I watched it when i was new to lucha. As of now I thought it was perfectly all right. Maybe especially considering I haven't watched a match like this in a fairly long time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Rock vs. Mankind *(Raw ~ January 4th 1999)*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

HHH/X-Pac v. The Rock/The Big Show (SmackDown 1/13/00)
Aw hell yeah I love a hot Attitude Era tag I've never seen. I'm in a weird spot with HHH's 2000 where I'm firmly planted on the "it's very very overrated" side but I also think people too often ignore his good tv output when talking about it. He was good here! I think his bumping is the best thing he does and it's a lot of fun seeing for him bump for someone as large as the Big Show and as over as the Rock. Rock and Show aren't getting along and I liked how they integrated it into the match without letting it swallow it up (at least until the end I guess). This is nothing spectacular but still non-stop fun and I will always think favourably of this kind of thing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> HHH/X-Pac v. The Rock/The Big Show (SmackDown 1/13/00)
> Aw hell yeah I love a hot Attitude Era tag I've never seen. I'm in a weird spot with HHH's 2000 where I'm firmly planted on the "it's very very overrated" side but I also think people too often ignore his good tv output when talking about it. He was good here! I think his bumping is the best thing he does and it's a lot of fun seeing for him bump for someone as large as the Big Show and as over as the Rock. Rock and Show aren't getting along and I liked how they integrated it into the match without letting it swallow it up (at least until the end I guess). This is nothing spectacular but still non-stop fun and I will always think favourably of this kind of thing.


It lacks very overrated but kind of good big nose NXT guy, but did you see Rock vs DX handicap match from RAW 1/3/00? It's all of this, even if Rock doesn't have a partner, but then he still kind of does. Really good TV heat magnet.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> It lacks very overrated but kind of good big nose NXT guy, but did you see Rock vs DX handicap match from RAW 1/3/00? It's all of this, even if Rock doesn't have a partner, but then he still kind of does. Really good TV heat magnet.


I think I did last year? I can't fnd anything I wrote on it though so I'm doubting it now. 

Also, by the damn way, I'm watching Okada/Omega IV tomorrow, on that our glorious Saturday. MARK ME WORDS.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I think I did last year? I can't fnd anything I wrote on it though so I'm doubting it now.
> 
> Also, by the damn way, I'm watching Okada/Omega IV tomorrow, on that our glorious Saturday. MARK ME WORDS.


Watch it just to be sure. You know it isn't gonna be long. Which is ironic to your second line. :hmm:

It's happening. Words are marked. Suing may be inevitable. Lots of wrestling. :monkey


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Wild amazing match.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> Watch it just to be sure. You know it isn't gonna be long. Which is ironic to your second line. :hmm:
> 
> It's happening. Words are marked. Suing may be inevitable. Lots of wrestling. :monkey


I'll watch the handicap match (should I be able to find it) after I update my 2018 watchlist. Which I need your help for - what are all the Lethal/Gresham matches? Hoping you have a way to list them for me. :cozy


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'll watch the handicap match (should I be able to find it) after I update my 2018 watchlist. Which I need your help for - what are all the Lethal/Gresham matches? Hoping you have a way to list them for me. :cozy


First Match (Parts 2/3)

Second Match (Pars 2/3 again)

Iron Man Match


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I'll watch the handicap match (should I be able to find it) after I update my 2018 watchlist. Which I need your help for - what are all the Lethal/Gresham matches? Hoping you have a way to list them for me. :cozy


Left the dates on your wall. The Ironman still feels like a disappointment to me, but maybe because of it being on TV. Like it wasn't bad, or anything, but they kept fixating more on the duration than the match and it was...off putting. Especially when the overall output just wasn't on par with the other two matches. They claimed it went over 30 minutes, but from what I timed, it was like around 26. This is just me, though. No idea if they did that thing where the match airs away from the tapings on their streaming service, or it was simply usual commentary pro-graps BS. The match itself was *totally* fine, though.

I assumed you watched the WWF 2000 stuff via the Network. So if you have that, then you'll be all good. If not, then I'm unsure.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

MC said:


> First Match (Parts 2/3)
> 
> Second Match (Pars 2/3 again)
> 
> Iron Man Match


Ahhhh I thought the iron man was two separate matches because of the tape and air date differences. So I've seen all but one of their matches? I thought I was way more behind on that. :monkey Cool, thanks. 




Obfuscation said:


> Left the dates on your wall. The Ironman still feels like a disappointment to me, but maybe because of it being on TV. Like it wasn't bad, or anything, but they kept fixating more on the duration than the match and it was...off putting. Especially when the overall output just wasn't on par with the other two matches. They claimed it went over 30 minutes, but from what I timed, it was like around 26. This is just me, though. No idea if they did that thing where the match airs away from the tapings on their streaming service, or it was simply usual commentary pro-graps BS. The match itself was *totally* fine, though.
> 
> I assumed you watched the WWF 2000 stuff via the Network. So if you have that, then you'll be all good. If not, then I'm unsure.



LMAO, possible phony timing. A whole four minutes instead of 60-90 seconds, that's pretty amusing.

Not on the network but found it anyway~ 

The Rock v. X-Pac/The New Age Outlaws (Raw 1/3/00)
YEP this was worth my time. Some of it was awkward because DX just stood there waiting to get punched in the face but in general I was surprised by how naturally Rock got his shots in between all the pummelling. I guess it's made easier by DX being a gagle of over-confident jackasses who think they have it in the bag and treat life as all fun and games until getting hit in the jaw. But no, I dug the group work enough. X-Pac destroying Rock with a flurry of stomps and strikes near the barricade was pretty awesome. I didn't see the surprise run in coming at all for some reason and I internally marked. Add another to the Early 2000 WWF TV Good Shit pile.

Also no staff member answered my question in the DVD thread (that is never used to discuss DVDs any more) so I'm taking that as a yes. Post incoming.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kazuchika Okada v. Kenny Omega (Dominion 6/9/18) 
Finally watched it. Thought it was mostly good. I’d set myself alight before calling Okada underrated BUTTT Okada has a really good grab bag of facials and vocals and I definitely don’t think he picks them out at random but instead matches them with the situation. I feel like he doesn’t get credit for it over some stuff he’s….like actually not good at. Omega’s bumping is his top feature to me, and I think he’s gotten less exaggerated at it as time’s gone on. Other than when Okada’s shithouse forearms (sorry for bringing up, really, but they are so. Fucking. Bad.) somehow sent his head back a metre each. He’s insane sometimes though, that barricade bump looked rough and I wish they ran with it a bit more because putting that after an apron tombstone felt like the time where Okada should have exclusively been on top for a bit. I was very very surprised by how little rainmakers were used but Omega made up for it in spades by spamming v-trigger more than…someone playing Street Fighter doing that, I guess I dunno I haven’t played SFV. I had many problems with this as you can probably imagine but it’s definitely my second favourite match of theirs. And one of two that I can say I actually think more positively of than negatively. Endlessly amused that the most protected finisher in the business is named after a Final Fantasy song.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Marko Stunt vs. Trevor Lee (PWG BOLA 2018 N2)*

I have been feeling fucking dirty ever since the Gargano vs. Black match happened, so I needed something to cleanse my soul. It didn't fully happen, but goddamn this was still such a fun match w/ an incredible promo opening.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*Atlantis y El Hijo del Santo vs. Fuerza Guerrera y Lobo Rubio (15/11/83) - EMLL Super Viernes*_

So apparently this is the debut of El Hijo del Santo in arena mexico which is pretty cool. Intense pressure on the lad. He looked very small too and I know he gets much better as his career gets. His does very well though, he has some skills counters and seems pretty apt at the technical wrestling, mostly using a headlock in the early portions of the match. Lobo Rubio was good too here, don’t know much about him but I liked him. The action got much better in the first fall when Guerrera and Atlantis got in the ring, exchanging some awesome leg submissions, putting together some lovely sequences. And it’s basically the same for Santo and Guerrera. In addition to that, there high flying offence is superb too. Eventually Atlantis rolls up Lono and Santo’s taps Guerrera out with a camel clutch for the first fall. And oh, this is the first fall. The second fall is very different. Meaning the rudo team of Guerrero and Lobo begin picking apart and isolating both men from each other. They are extra brutal with Atlantis and abuse the heck out of him. The rudo team gets the win to even it up. The third fall was was awesome, had loads of heat for both teams. A hot comeback from Santo and Atlantis who also hit some nutty dives at the end for the win. Overall, this was a very good match with some great wrestling and pacing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LA Park vs PCO - _MLW: Fury Road 10/4/18_

It's amazing how this is a dream match in 2018, even though both guys were employed by WCW during 1996/1997. Don't think they interacted there, but I could look it up and see . Either way, this happened and I jumped at the chance to watch it. Even Tony Schiavone is on commentary. The only thing missing was the term "New World Order". Thankfully the ref was pretty relaxed with the rules, because no duh Park in a brawl is where the money is at, but these two old bastards lay into each other, mostly with topes and dives to the floor of all things. They both move around so well even at this point. I watch enough Park to not be surprised by this, it still is a point I like to acknowledge. Park takes his gloves off early to CHOP PCO's bare chest. A little portion of this was Park smacking PCO and PCO not even budging. He's got this Frankenstein personality about it and it totally works. More un-surprised reactions, but I still can't believe a part of this was these two just hurling their bodies to the floor on top of each other, and PCO nearly breaking his back on a flip senton to the apron. Like god damn a 50 year old totally destroying himself on a spot like that, bless his heart for doing something that nuts. So yeah, this was ten minutes of FUN legendary wrestlers who are having a resurgence circa 2018 duking it out. The only thing I would have wanted was some blood, but I can't be upset that I'm a violent brawl lover; this was just too cool seeing these two have a match that felt more interesting than say if two newer dudes on the indie scene would have done.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Undertaker vs. Mankind *(Survivor Series 1996)*

Their most forgotten encounter


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels vs Edge (RAW 2005 gold rush tournament)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*Takako Inoue vs Mayumi Ozaki - (20/06/1993) JWP *_

On paper this looked like an awesome match, my favourite women's wrestler of all time vs one of my favourite heels of all time; can safely say that this delivered on that. Ozaki was really good here in her offence, very viscous throughout and was able to cut of Takako from making any comeback. Takako was an awesome babyface which is a great counter foil to Ozaki's heel antics, and she made some wicked comebacks as well as good selling of her neck in parts. The finishing stretch lasted around 5-7 minutes but it was awesome. ****1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kane vs. Mankind *(Survivor Series 1997)*

Forgotten about good little match.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Fujita Hayato (UWAI STATION 03/12/06)*

Lovely, scrappy fight.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Big Show vs. Kane *(Raw ~ December 20th 1999)*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Big Show vs. Triple H* (Raw ~ January 3rd 2000)*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Henry O. Godwinn @ WWE IYH:2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka vs. Taichi & Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW World Tag League)*

IIZUKA w/ the choke as Korakuen loses their shit :sodone


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Lioness Asuka & Chigusa Nagayo (c) vs. Dump Matsumoto & Bull Nakano - AJW 16/05/85 *

The hate, the crowd, the wrestling AND Bull Nakano showing off her numb chuck skills. :done


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*NJPW Circuit '10 New Japan ISM - Day 4 Jan 31st, 2010 - Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi vs Gedo & Jado - ***

NJPW Circuit '10 New Hapan Brave - Day 3 Apr 20th, 2010 - Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi vs Dick Togo & Gedo - *****

*NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors XVII: Strike Gold - Day 2 Jun 1st, 2010 - Kenny Omega vs Koji Kanemoto - **3/4

NJPW Best Of The Super Juniors XVII: Strike Gold - Day 3 Jun 2nd, 2010 - Fujita Hayato vs Kenny Omega - ****1/4*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Necro Butcher vs. Super Dragon (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006)*

Glorious violence :brock


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Necro Butcher vs. Super Dragon (PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006)*
> 
> Glorious violence :brock


:banderas The forgotten PWG classic. 


PAC vs Speedball Mike Baily
Really, really fun match. Such a treat to get watch PAC rule shit once again, and Speedball is always fun to watch. PAC's heel control seg was great, and the highlight was a fucking Exploder into the apron. Speedballs comeback was great as was the finishing run.
Not a bad way to spend half an hour. 

***1/2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roman Reigns v. Finn Balor (Raw 8/20/18)

Is this an actually, legitimately good Roman Reigns match in Anno Domini 2018? With both wrestlers putting in a good showing and having stand outs moments (yay @ Reigns countering the enzuguiri fwiw that ruled)? It’s not very often that WWE title matches have that actual “edge of your seat” quality to them, I feel like I should check to see if I got the date wrong and this is from last year. Well if it is, it’s only their 2nd best match of 2017 but still good, good stuff.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Murphy/Tony Nese v. Gran Metalik/Lince Dorado (205 Live 8/21/18) 

I dunno I truthfully can’t say I cared about what was going on in this. Murphy’s entrance music sounds like an accident.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kane vs. The Undertaker *(Hell In A Cell 2010)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Austin vs. Kane vs. The Undertaker *(IYH: Breakdown 1998)*

The Undertaker vs. Kane *(Survivor Series 1998)*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Big Van Vader vs Sting (Starrcade 92-KING OF CABLE FINALS)
I didn't think they could top the awesome GAB match, but not only did that surpass it but they put on an absolute classic. Vader was at his monstrous best kicking the fuck out of Sting as only he can, while also doing his amazing brick wall selling until Sting finally drops him and goes nuts with shots and a dive..BUT VADER STANDS UP AND STARES RIGHT AT STING AND SCREAMS "NO PAIN" He takes over after Sting misses a splash into the guardrail and from there he unleashes one of the most heinous beatings You'll ever see. GROSS punches to the face and the body, all of which look like they kill Sting. Speaking off, he puts on another fantastic face in peril performance with his selling and attempted comebacks, it looks like he's not going to be able to fight back and the crowd can sense it, but JR notices that Vader is starting to get tired, and he realises Sting is doing the ROPE-A-DOPE and letting the big man wear himself out. Sting starts screaming for Vader to hit him and Vader is a prideful man and he falls for it, Sting fights back and starts to overwhelm him, but Vader isn't done yet as he drops Sting with a disgusting lariat to the back of the head and nails him with two top rope splashes, he goes for a third when Race tells him to, AND STING JUMPS UP AND CATCHES HIM AND TURNS INTO A POWERSLAM AND IT STUNS VADER ENOUGH TO GET 3 roud 

****1/2 

Also, I watched Barry/Pillman vs Ricky/Shane, and that's a classic as well. Long brutal heel control segments that never get boring, amazing selling from Ricky and Shane. Ricky gets dirty with a chair because the heels are SO viscous at one point, and that right there is a :wow :fuckyeah moment from a guy who last did something like that back in 89 with Lex at GAB. Finishing run is wild and builds to the perfect moment and climaxes right on it.

****1/2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr. - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bubba Ray Dudley vs. Raven - _Hardcore Championship_ *(Raw~April 1st 2002)*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HOLY SHIT THIS RULED! ***1/2 

I've only seen their SuperBrawl match so I had no idea about this gem, but I'm SO happy I found it. Cactus takes a motherfucker of a beating throughout, and he excels at working from underneath and getting the fans to slowly start cheering for him before they love him completely by the end of it. Orndorff does a very good as does Race, but Jack is the star of this. Also, watch the promo right at the end because it's another classic Foley promo. 'YOU LET CACTUS JACK LIVE" :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Goldberg vs Saturn - _WCW: Spring Stampede 1998_

A non-Goldberg PPV squash within the day before he'd obliterate Raven, and while it isn't close to that level, this is still just a hot, sort of ugly in that good way opener to the PPV where Goldberg already feels like the huge deal WCW needed (outside of DDP) Saturn hurls his entire body at Goldberg for a lot of his offense, living on the ropes, etc. Which makes sense as this isn't over in a matter of seconds, and any time Goldberg vs Saturn was happening toe to toe, Goldberg was always winning. Goldberg turns a deadlift into a press slam into a Jackhammer to win this and it's still pretty mind-blowing. Thought this did a lot for Saturn too for what it was preparing Goldberg for upon the next night, he easily could have gotten smashed, but the wall before DDP or Raven was firmly placed, and Goldberg still got to have a hell of a showcase.



Donnie said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS RULED! ***1/2


I'm working towards this in 1993 atm, can't wait. LOVE their SuperBrawl match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Obfuscation said:


> Goldberg vs Saturn - _WCW: Spring Stampede 1998_
> 
> A non-Goldberg PPV squash within the day before he'd obliterate Raven, and while it isn't close to that level, this is still just a hot, sort of ugly in that good way opener to the PPV where Goldberg already feels like the huge deal WCW needed (outside of DDP) Saturn hurls his entire body at Goldberg for a lot of his offense, living on the ropes, etc. Which makes sense as this isn't over in a matter of seconds, and any time Goldberg vs Saturn was happening toe to toe, Goldberg was always winning. Goldberg turns a deadlift into a press slam into a Jackhammer to win this and it's still pretty mind-blowing. Thought this did a lot for Saturn too for what it was preparing Goldberg for upon the next night, he easily could have gotten smashed, but the wall before DDP or Raven was firmly placed, and Goldberg still got to have a hell of a showcase.
> 
> ...


I haven't enjoyed a single thing Wonderful has done up until this point, Cactus just gets the best out of everyone. :cozy 

That Saturn/Goldberg match is good fun. Really cool that they let Saturn take him to the limit instead of him getting nuked. Also, Perry talked about this is one of shoots, and he said that Goldberg was on a oxygen tank after the match because of how hard Saturn pushed him. I hope it's true because the thought of that is amazing. :lol


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

RVD vs. Tommy Dreamer - _Intercontinental & Hardcore Championship_* (Raw ~ August 26th 2002)*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat - WCW Spring Stampede 1994 - 17/04/1994*

The crowd are a bit flat and they could've been louder. The match wrestled like an 80's match which is great but the crowd took time to adjust to it. The ending was a call back which can be good but it felt very forced here. Now onto the many, many positives. The wrestling is tremendous. Great back and forth action with both men struggling for every move, every chop, every hold, every reversal; never ending struggle for the win. Steamboat's selling was top notch. His and Osamu Nishimura's selling is very unique because they don't just favour the leg or arm or what ever the main focus of the match is, they sell everything. The damage they took, the fatigue, the pace of the match. It's really simple but clever in many ways. I love it. Like I said, the ending was forced and the crowd didn't buy it but the match still was a really excellent match. Another classic in the boat of Flair and Steamboat. ****3/4

@Donnie ; What's your feelings on this match or haven't you watched it yet?


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kane vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio - _World Heavyweight Championship_ *(TLC 2010)

*****


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (WWF 06/16/84)*

In many ways, this has almost everything that is amazing about 80's rasslin. Been one of my favorite WWE matches since I first watched it, and it still remains exactly that.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Lance Storm vs. Edge - _Intercontinental Championship_ *(SummerSlam 2001)*

***1/2

Kane vs. Mankind - _Hell In A Cell _*(Raw ~ August 24th 1998)*

Too bad they didn't do this match full-length at a PPV or something, cause this was enjoyable despite the 'No Contest' finish, and had great potential to be much more.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Curt Hennig vs. Nick Bockwinkel (AWA 11/15/86)*

The Match of the Decade :sodone Gets better on every re-watch


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jonathan Gresham vs Zack Sabre Jr. - ROH Final Battle 2018


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kane & RVD vs. Triple H & Ric Flair *(Raw ~ April 28th 2003)*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Jumbo Tsuruta, Masanobu Fuchi & Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada, Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa (AJPW 05/22/92)*

Maybe my favorite Jumbo performance, god what a dick he was in this one :banderas


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Edge vs. The Undertaker *(Wrestlemania XXIV)*

Ric Flair vs. Triple H *(Taboo Tuesday 2005)*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

NastyYaffa said:


> *Jumbo Tsuruta, Masanobu Fuchi & Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada, Kenta Kobashi & Mitsuharu Misawa (AJPW 05/22/92)*
> 
> Maybe my favorite Jumbo performance, god what a dick he was in this one :banderas




Can't express how hard I marked out the first time I watched this match and saw this:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black - WWE NXT 19/12/2018 | Steel Cage Match*_

Main event was the worst mix of boring and terrible. The start was fine, liked the brawling outside of the cage but then the wrestling got so dull once it got inside of the cage. Like really, really boring. The offence was pretty sluggish and it felt like a meh TV match but with escape the cage rules. The escape attempts weren't convincing at all, there was very little urgency whilst climbing the cage and there was little drama during the match. It dragged too after a while. The Ciampa interference was really dumb. The Black and Gargano _slowly_ escaping at the same time was pretty laughable by itself but Gargano coming back in to help Ciampa beat up Black was the cherry on top. Are Gargano/Ciampa friends again? WTF? Hate this storyline so much :lol. *1/2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Matt Riddle vs Punishment Martinez - _NXT 12/5/18_

Not wasting anytime putting Martinez on TV and good grief did I mark when his music hit knowing he got Riddle right off the bat. Basically they're still intent on letting Riddle work awesome three minute collisions and I'm all for this. Seeing him stand up and smack around the bigger opponent and actually SMACK 'em, too. His evasions rule and it all looks so good, along with his constant mat transitions. The post-match on served to excite me more knowing their will be an actual match vs Ohno in the future.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle - WWE Smackdown 18/09/2003
*
Excellent match. The best Iron Man Match that WWE has ever done imo. One that others have tried to replicate which speaks about its legacy. Brock's strategy of stalling, getting himself DQ’d only to get himself two falls afterwards. The layout for the first half of the match is really good. The pacing was good, the strategy by both were on point. Lesnar’s work on top was brutal. The pinfalls made sense. The match kinda falls apart around the third quarter (30-45 time frame) as it gets really dull and forgettable. But the last ten minutes were really good and picks up the drama of the match. Lesnar’s selling is excellent here and Angle’s sense of urgency put over the stakes really well. Great SD match. *****1/4*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

WWE Raw - WWE Tag Team Championship: Stone Cold Steve Austin and debuting Dude Love vs. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*Shawn Michaels vs. The British Bulldog - WWE King Of The Ring 1996 23/06/1996*_

What a pile of crap this was. LMAO. A match filled with a forgettable showing from Bulldog, constant mis-timings and botches between the two, a really, really dull showing from Michaels and a stupid ending. The only remember thing Bulldog did was fall off the top rope - how embarrassing. Michaels was a complete bore on top. His arm work looked like total crap w/ crappy armbars and it meant nothing. Worst of all - it was heatless work too. The crowd was in silence for it. Who booked this match for it to be HBK limb work? Sack 'em. Overbooked ending too. Bad, baad, BAAD.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WCW Tag Team Championship - Chicago Street Fight*

The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobbs & Jerry Sags) vs Cactus Jack & Maxx Payne - _WCW: Spring Stampede 1994_

Just ONE of at least three damn near perfect/ideal battles on this PPV. It'll never get old to talk up Spring Stampede 1994, or this match specifically. Foley wrestles it without an ear. Gets chucked off the ramp onto concrete as blatant as it is furiously violent. Then he's smashed in the face with the shovel and again, doesn't get old, and still doesn't make me NOT react huge. (triple negative statement?) That finish making Tony & Bobby go from having fun watching the madness to immediately run cold is the best. Or shares the honors with Brain claiming the match looks like a party at Tony's house. Gold all around.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Cactus Jack *(Royal Rumble 2000)*

****1/2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

WWF Raw 01/04/1999 - The Rock (c) vs. Mankind - This is my greatest Raw match ever. This is the first time WWF took the lead and ever since, the company became the biggest wrestling company in the world. LOOK AT THAT FUCKING POP!!!

Current "stars" wish to have that kinda pop! I miss this stuff in wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi (NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 9)*

:banderas


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

WWF Wrestling - WWF Championship Match: The Iron Shiek (c) vs. Hulk Hogan 
at Madison Square Garden 1/23/84 1/23/84

This is amazing and the crowd goes wild when Hogan wins his first championship. It's even more amazing how the belt was made big deal back then. This is when Hulkamania is born and the rest was history. I friggin' love it.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chris Jericho/Christian v. Trish Stratus/Lita (Armageddon 12/14/03)
The video package made the feud so much worse looking than I remember it being but this is actually good? Christian was an awesome bully, Jericho's conflict stuff was cool and I like how he still couldn't help himself getting cheap shots, and Lita/Stratus worked overtime to bump. The first push Christian did on Trish sending Trish under the turnbuckles was so effective at getting the crowd to give a worried "ohhhh." Lita, not to be outdone, flew right into that barricade at the end like a crash test dummy. Shout out to Christian running toward Lita/Trish reminding me of Stu in Scream.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Natalya vs. Ronda Rousey - WWE Raw (24/12/2018)*

Awesome match w/ some great storytelling, character work and most importantly, great grappling. You could feel the struggle of the two, the clear difference in aggression of the holds with Nattie being the more aggressive whereas Ronda was less so. There was some drama bits that could've come across as cringy but thankfully, Shawn Michaels was not agenting this match so it didn't get to that point. Some subtle selling by Ronda, and another good character moment was Ronda instantly letting go of the armbar at the end - nice touch by Ronda. And another great showing from the gal to end her rookie year. _****3/4*_


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

TECHNICAL WRESTLING AT IT'S BEST


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Low Ki v. Konnan (MLW Fusion ep. 37)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37lTsxtqgu0
Please go to 42:18 + 42:45 and tell me I'm not nuts for seeing Konnan's belly button being massive like a tennis ball. So, um, I'm at a loss to describe this because I actually really liked it? Konnan not bringing in any back up for a no DQ world title match is dumb but he had a loaded sock which wrecked Ki right away. And the rest of the of match fuck I don't even know if I want to spoil it. I'll say the word "beer bottle" here but still I won't give away what it's used for. It's a short match, which you aren't surprised to hear, so uh, yeah, watch it please and tell me I'm not nuts for thinking it was maybe good?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Albert v. Chavo Guerrero (Velocity 6/22/02)
Tajiri v. Hugh Morrus (Velocity 6/22/02)

Both of these are fun. Albert tosses Chavo around until Chavo finds some ****** in the armour, and with every unsuccessful pin + bit of offense from Chavo, Albert begins to get more and more annoyed. Tajiri/Morrus is sort of similar but this time the smaller guy is the heel so instead of aiming for worry when Tajiri's chops do nothing an Morrus' eviscerate, they aim for a touch of humour. Morrus being big enough that Tajiri could only grab one leg during the tarantula was cool, and I really really liked that Morrus couldn't even go for a pin because of the same leg later. The same episode actually opens with Orton/Conway, another match worth checking out just for Conway's phony injury and taking advantage of Orton's good side. Main event was Faarooq/D-Von was ok, D-Von spent time on top by cheating and Batista got some shots in. Good good episode.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*MLW World Championship - No DQ Match*

Low Ki(c) vs Konnan - _MLW: Zero Hour 12/14/18_

About as good as it could have been. I wasn't keen at the start when Konnan started having Ki on the fence early, because I wasn't sure how this was gonna turn out and the thought of his unbearable ego possibly finding a loophole to "look good" vs someone he has no business beating up was gonna bother me like everything else he does. However, given the way this turned the tide heavily from that brief shine (and that it took a loaded sock to the skull to even have Ki shaken up) and we had Ki begin to violently strike back. Curb stomps into bottles, shanking, Ki slamming the point of his elbow into Konnan's bloody face; I can't say no to that. It was built up as a gritty gangland struggle, and there was no way this was going to be a "straight up wrestling match", so for how all of this was executed, dug it.



Yeah1993 said:


> Low Ki v. Konnan (MLW Fusion ep. 37)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37lTsxtqgu0
> Please go to 42:18 + 42:45 and tell me I'm not nuts for seeing Konnan's belly button being massive like a tennis ball. So, um, I'm at a loss to describe this because I actually really liked it? Konnan not bringing in any back up for a no DQ world title match is dumb but he had a loaded sock which wrecked Ki right away. And the rest of the of match fuck I don't even know if I want to spoil it. I'll say the word "beer bottle" here but still I won't give away what it's used for. It's a short match, which you aren't surprised to hear, so uh, yeah, watch it please and tell me I'm not nuts for thinking it was maybe good?


I kind of spoiled it now. Oh well. 

At least they showed Pentagon at the end of the show taken out to sort of give some reason for nobody helping Konnan during the match. I was very ready for some kind of schmoz-y faces vs heels fight mid-match, and accept it. Then it just stayed the entire mugging and was like "hey neat, they killed him". 

I noticed the belly button thing. Good grief what in the world was that sight :walphtf


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Momo Watanabe & Utami Hayashishita vs. Saki Kashima & Tam Nakano - Stardom Year-End Climax 2018 24/05*

Awesome tag match to end the year. Utami was really good as the dominant force, controlling large portions of the contest and cutting off Saki Kashima using her weight to throw her around using her impactful offence. Saki did a really good job as the FIP of the match. I thought her selling was pretty good, gaining sympathy very well and giving a compelling babyface performance. Momo was excellent in coming in and adding that killer instinct. Peppering up both Saki and Tam with her kicks, but also adding that flair to the match opposed to the raw energy that Utami brings. Tam was fine. She wasn't very compelling on offence and it looked meh, at best but other than that, this was a really good tag to add to the resume of all involved. ****1/2*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Drew Gulak vs The Brian Kendrick - _WWE: 205 Live 12/4/18_

I'm at a point where I can't use the line "this is awesome" to describe something without want to stick knives in my ears, but yeah, lets just say that it is and move on. REALLY good close quarters gitty grappling to breed the contempt among the grudge. Kendrick feeling like Gulak's equal in a scenario like this does work given his rebirth of a cantankerous vet, that even going face doesn't stop him from wanting to work surly. Gulak still gets the edge on him in most of the ground exchanges & the first coup of who can damage the other. Feigning an atomic drop to put all pressure crumbling down on Kendrick's ankle. Haven't really seen that much, if at all. Gulak clamps on such feverish holds/strikes he leaves visiable, welts on Kendrick's body. Bright red hand prints easy to make out as Kendrick is clawing the ropes to get to his feet. Feeling like this was the best sub-10 minute match on the year for 205 Live. Even the DQ finish kind of rocks because the feud has that layer about it + crowd hated Gallagher for doing so. Instead of feeling cheap to break even, it earned heat and got me pumped for their Street Fight.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Mark Henry v. Christian (Velocity 7/6/02)
Always happy to see Henry but when Cole said "it's going to be American versus Canadian" I went "OH PLEASE BE CHRISTIAN!" Christian was in his top whiny baby form in 2002; unnaturally willing to embarrass himself and does that ever work when massive Mr. Henry is his opponent. It was everything I wanted. Christian failing an Irish whip and Henry launching him over the ropes with the arm in response. Henry throwing Christian from the outside into the ropes, catching Christian in a military press position, and walking up the steps with him. Henry throwing Christian off of himself from a pin and the ref ducking because if he still had his arm up counting, then Christian would have flown straight into it. Christian's "UOOOGHGHGHH" when Henry stepped on him to climb up to the turnbuckles; actually made me laugh. I just fucking loved this, it's exactly why I'm going through Velocity. 4 1/2 minutes of two guys I'm a fan of and barely a hiccup. Henry showed his BEEFY power, Christian showed his naivety and cowardice, they went out, got he job done and left - no bullshit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Goldberg vs Bam Bam Bigelow - _WCW: Thunder 9/9/99_

Half the time of their first match and probably better for it, only because this cut out all of that dragging Bigelow rest hold stuff and this was mostly the hired gun of the Triad trying to do what he can on the steam-rolling Goldberg before DDP was gonna wrestle him at Fall Brawl. Emphasis on steam-rolling, as this kind of culminated into a longer version of the Goldberg squash. I'd still had liked this match-up to be great at any time, then it never was. I'll settle for this match now that I have to. Crowd loves it and Goldberg shows little struggle chuckle Triple B around, which is still kind of amazing. I like the way Bigelow takes full body bumps, then sells it like he's fallen from a great height and can't get up to his feet. The spear was the best sign of that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Billy & Chuck v. The Hurricane/Shannon Moore (Velocity 8/3/02)
Rematch from the previous week and Helms & Moore are more weary of Rico's possible involvement because of it. Gunn looked weirdly great here? Like he watched a tape of Lawler/Dundee and thought "that's how I'm gonna throw a punch and sell a clothesline." He and Palumbo actually both came off as very motivated to me, which is perfect for bigger chunkier heels working over, and getting shined on by, cruiserweight-sized dudes. Hurricane diving on Rico was a great spot and it costing him means there could be another match between the two teams, which I'm really hoping happens because I liked this a lot. I'd recommend it for a quick, very fun time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> means there could be another match between the two teams, which I'm really hoping happens because I liked this a lot.


Watching the next ep of Velocity and they mention that the rematch happened on the latest SmackDown. I might want to commit that to memory so I can get around to it soon.

Tajiri v. Chavo Guerrero (Velocity 8/10/02)
Tajir reversing a sunset flip by gripping onto Chavo's hands, cowboy-walking towards the ropes and then front-flipping between them to the outside. Cool as heĺl. Chavo ducks a kick and Tajiri eats some ring post so of course Chavo now has a target. Tajiri was a very good sell and I appreciate a wrestler who will use a limp body part and then sell it HARD to tell you it was a bad idea, but he probably did that a couple more times than necessary. It gets to the point where I start to wonder if the wrestler is kayfabe stupid, basically. But hey it was a short match of course so it wasn't that overdone, and he really did nail some of those moments. Landing from the failed moonsault being a highlight. I loved that Tajiri just gives up eventually and hits Chavo with the mist right there with the ref's eyeballs in clear sight. Got a rock solid laugh out of me, I didn't picture that being the outcome at all. Good stuff.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (ROH The Epic Encounter)*

:banderas


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

RVD vs. The Undertaker* (Vengeance 2001)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hiroshi Tanahashi, Will Ospreay, Togi Makabe, & Toru Yano vs Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi, Yujiro Takahashi, & Chase Owens - _NJPW: Road to Tokyo Dome 2018 Night One 12/14/18_

Liked this WAY more than Golden Lovers vs Tana/Ospreay on the night after. It's the Korakuen type main event tag that I'm def always a fan of, and the interactions/depth about it was head and shoulders better. Ospreay vs Ibushi interactions here ruled, and I'm glad I waited until basically a day before Wrestle Kingdom to watch this entire event, as now my hype is certainly at its highest. Omega is super pissy at Tana being beloved, and yet he rarely wants to do anything with him. Omega does a pretty decent job working me - and probably others - like he really doesn't care to do anything unless it's a main event singles match on a big stage. How anti-Puro, how...gosh forgive my meme using, "Lesnar". As if it wasn't already easy to support Tanahashi in this, Omega is really pushing that further. It's not an outright heel move, but he's going about it in that sort of way. He wants the fans to feel the "love" for the "art", unless that art comes with a price & lots of geeky MOTYC comments. Complete 180 from him working his way up to being champion just back in June, having the fans behind him for that moment. Good on that. The Makabe/Yano stuff was a hoot, Makabe still wanting to hate him, but slowly finding decent moments to double team with his old partner. It's a work in progress, but gosh I'm already hoping for this to be a thing circa 2019. MVPs back on the scene. It's too good not to have.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kento Miyahara vs Kai - AJPW New Year Wars 2019 - Day Two*

Very good match. Kento was pretty good and Kai was awesome Kai can usually be a total bore in singles but he was very compelling to watch here, really stepped up his game, bump his arse off and showed some fire throughout the match. Surprisingly Kento was the weaker of the two with spotty selling of the leg and generally keeping it basic which in turn allowed Kai to shine. Felt a bit long too if I'm honest, and the match didn't reach the level of the point of where I could consider this to be great._* ***1/2*_


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle* (Vengeance 2001)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Osamu Nishimura & Hikaru Sato vs Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshitatsu - _AJPW: New Year Wars 2019 Night Two 1/2/19_

The Fuchi beloved old man gimmick still rolling all the way into 2019. He and Yoshitatsu enter to Danger Zone by Kenny Loggins, too, which makes me just want to shout TONY SCOTT. Somehow combining that with wrestling leaves me giddy, then the match just being that same type of fun of what to expect with it goes with the flow. Sato hated by everyone in attendance by rotating the small package; how dare he. Side note is I want Nishimura to go on a tear out there. He's still got something to offer; watching him stretch out opponents in a slew of matches would be something to see.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nishimura resurgence would make 2019 worth it automatically. Him not being in BJW facing Suzuki/Nakanoue/Sekimoto/Nomura/Abe hurts me on so many levels.

EDIT - *FUCHI* is still wrestling??


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Nishimura resurgence would make 2019 worth it automatically. Him not being in BJW facing Suzuki/Nakanoue/Sekimoto/Nomura/Abe hurts me on so many levels.


He said something post-match while holding a Championship. Would need to look it up and see if it got translated and what it could/would lead to. May have just been appreciative towards the fans at the start of the year, but I'll get my hopes up with the 1% chance.

About the EDIT: Yep. I don't think he's ever stopped, always been having tags yearly/semi-yearly in All Japan. A handful of singles matches make TV, too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*AJPW Tag Team Championship:* Suwama & Shuji Ishikawa (c) vs. Joe Doering & Dylan James _(AJPW New Year's Wars 1/2/19)_ **** 1/4*

Solid but unspectacular hoss tag match. This leads to Violent Giants vs. Strong BJ though and that's :mark: worthy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That tag was pretty dull. Early bummer.

------------

Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask IV vs Ren Narita & Yuya Uemura - _NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13 Fan Fest 1/3/19_

No Liger in the Dome feels like such a shame, but knowing he gets the first match of 2019 for the promotion, well, I can accept that. I hate to say "the usual stuff" in regards to a match I unsurprisingly quite enjoyed, but you know...it was. And that's a-ok. Liger is doing violent Irish whips into guard rails & Tiger is kicking Uemura DEEEEEEP in the gut for whiffing on a corner dropkick. The good usual stuff. Acknowledged it elsewhere, but the Junior vets always take it upon themselves to kill these kids for x amount of minutes and it's a treat. The right side of a squash, and the right side of that Young Lions late match comeback that always gets a near-fall that wants me to believe the impossible happened. Uemura's bridge was fantastic. Tiger nearly shooting on the armbar is bonus points. Hell of a good time. The only thing I'd add if I could? A Korakuen atmosphere. A magical component.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Barbaro Cavernario v. El Soberano Jr. (CMLL 7/14/18)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L0WQ5wroyQ
Nowhere near as awesome as their match from March but a similar lay out and absolutely a very good time. Cavernario does his Cavernario thing, throwing Soberano into the ring post, stretching his arms through the ropes, biting his chin, taunting the ref and all that shit while Soberano only stays in by the seat of his pants (after the initial burst from him). Soberano getting a comeback on the third fall was welld one like before, Cavernario took that ring post bump like he was doing a crossbody. I feel like I don't keep enough of an eye on Soberano even though saying shit like that just adds more to my watchlist. He's probably the best 'lovable' tecnico I've watched the past couple years; good house o' fire and very good working underneath. You know speaking of which I don't know if I ever mentioned how much I love that in Mexico the faces can just submit a fall and nobody (I assume) goes "they were buried, how can a face submit!?"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*IWGP World Heavyweight Championship*

Kenny Omega(c) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - _NJPW: Wrestle Kingdom 13 1/4/19_

I'm too tired to talk about this, but it ruled & destroyed last year's main event. Speaking of destroyed, Tana was and then some but still doesn't quit. YOU CAN'T STOP THE ACE. All caps because I was excited. He's still so fantastic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*

Jeff Hardy(c) vs Rob Van Dam - _WWF: Invasion_

Sometimes there's just a match that feels so ideal for what it should/would/could be, that looking back on this nearly 18 years ago, it still holds up tremendously as a specific battle of two guys more similar, or treading similar waters/styles, getting to wrestle in a match with no limitations. There's something of significant comfort here, and it's still such a blast. Hardy would have plenty of excellent matches throughout, but while RVD is a wrestler I still "like", he does do a lot of...I guess I can call it bullshit, or useless traits, in matches that makes me question things, although here everything generally feels with a purpose. Remains one of his defined highlights in his career, period. Can't say no to a lot from WWF circa this time.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Obfuscation said:


> *WWF Hardcore Championship*
> 
> Jeff Hardy(c) vs Rob Van Dam - _WWF: Invasion_
> 
> Sometimes there's just a match that feels so ideal for what it should/would/could be, that looking back on this nearly 18 years ago, it still holds up tremendously as a specific battle of two guys more similar, or treading similar waters/styles, getting to wrestle in a match with no limitations. There's something of significant comfort here, and it's still such a blast. Hardy would have plenty of excellent matches throughout, but while RVD is a wrestler I still "like", he does do a lot of...I guess I can call it bullshit, or useless traits, in matches that makes me question things, although here everything generally feels with a purpose. Remains one of his defined highlights in his career, period. Can't say no to a lot from WWF circa this time.


That really is a fun match to look back at... honestly I don't like the 2001 WWE much... but this was always one match that was a win!

Not many guys I could say this for... but if there would have been a "best of seven" or some sort of match series... RVD vs. Jeff Hardy is a match I don't think I'd get tired of, even if they did battles for like 4 straight weeks...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Harley Race vs. Terry Funk - Huston Wrestling - 01/07/1977 *

The first fall was pretty good. Funk pulled off some amazing submission holds that I never expected from him. Then again, I’ve never watched much of 70’s Terry Funk so maybe he is a master technician Some lovely armwork on Race’s arm. La Funk amirite. Race ends it with a nasty looking abdominal stretch. The wrestling was good but it did drag - that’s because I’m not use to the style, nothing they did. The second fall didn’t last long at all, Race slams Funk and beats him some more but out of nowhere, Funk hits a piledriver and gets the second fall. The third fall was more my jam. Funk bleeding buckets, the nasty punches, great selling from both Race and Funk. Yeah, this was awesome. I wasn’t totally into the match at first but getting further and further into the match, this got better. ****1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels *(Wrestlemania XXIV)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Four Corner Survival Match*

Dalton Castle vs Marty Scurll vs Chris Sabin vs Flip Gordon - _ROH: 12/15/18_ (Aired: 1/5/19)

All things considered, enjoyable eight minute multi-man with the obvious anchor not bogging things down (one of Gordon's sequences actually looked solid & not garbage *gasp* Although when he tried to do a counter on the apron, he clearly paid for it. Rekt.) and someone like Sabin really kicking it into high gear as he's now part of the World Championship field. Considering it feels like Lethal will run through all four of these challengers, another match between those two is more than fine by me. ROH closing out 2018 feeling fun, while prepping for a 2019 that already is feeling interesting with that can be in store.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KAI vs. Kento Miyahara (AJPW 01/03/19)*

What a big piece of shit Kento's performance was - and as a result, this match turned out to be exactly that as well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Mexican National Heavyweight Championship - Two out of Three Falls Match*

Terrible(c) vs Vangellys - _CMLL: 1/1/19_

Terrible was set for a different opponent here and it shows. Vangellys' bloated body staggering around for eight minutes, and Terrible just kind of hanging about until it finishes. First singles championship match for CMLL not starting off so hot, but sure to change that as soon as they can.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I absolutely loved Shibata. This is a great match but knowing what that heabutt led to is heartbreaking. :mj2


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Albert v. Billy Kidman (Velocity 9/7/02)
Kidman's been one of my lesser favourite guys going through Velocity but put him against a superheavyweight and let him get a flash victory so he can't no-sell half of everything and you could have a winning formula. This wound up being that, qnd a fun little match. Albert's losing streak continues and I'm more interested to see where that goes than just about anything in WWE in 2019. I'm probably expecting too much though.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Albert's losing streak continues and I'm more interested to see where that goes than just about anything in WWE in 2019. I'm probably expecting too much though.


Albert beats Funaki the next week and I recall only one mention of the losing streak. :lmao


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ricky Steamboat vs. Ric Flair *(WrestleWar 1989)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole vs "Speedball" Mike Bailey - PWG Lemmy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ligero vs Dan Moloney - _NXT UK 11/28/18_

I stopped caring to watch these up to the point now I have to cram three months worth before the Takeover this Saturday. Thanks for uploading two a week, WWE. :lauren

Ligero is always awesome, btw.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Albert lost to Funaki the next week. Maybe this IS going somewhere else. :hmm:

Barbaro Cavernario v. Dragon Lee (CMLL 1/4/19) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5NA4oSbUbo
I was really into Cavernario’s time on top, it looked like we were going to have another mega-beatdown from him on our hands. Lee even won the second fall just of off a DQ by Cavernario ripping his mask off. And then Lee started fighting back. At first it was all right, Lee gets a couple big dives and scurries to go for a pinfall, but then dives again, and then somersaults in the ring and does a flubbed dropkick. And then he Cavernario trade moves for several minutes. Like the kind of thing where most of it exists just to get the pop from the nearfall instead of the wrestler showing the move had a tangible effect on them. Cavernario basically full-on no-sells a Canadian destroyer at one point and if I went back to watch the last fall I doubt I'd say that was the worst of it.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple H vs. Chris Jericho *(Judgment Day 2002)*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kassius Ohno v. Matt Riddle (NXT 1/2/19) 
I didn’t get into this, so I watched it a second time and was much more favourable towards it after that. Riddle’s come back moment were kind of shoddy but when laying around being in tons of pain from Hero’s massive BOOTS and sentons, he was pretty great. Hero’s offense feels like an anomaly in WWE, like it almost looks too devastating to not finish people off. His BOOTS for example are so much more hellacious looking than Sheamus’ brogue kick and yet how many people does he put away with it? I’m a bit reminded of Cesaro’s uppercuts and how we were all begging for WWE to just make that a finishing move. I liked that Hero seemed to want to end match early to not risk being humiliated, but then got overconfident/angry yet again and thought toying with Riddle was a good idea. Riddle reversing the third senton after taking two + a BOOT was shame, though, honestly.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Roderick Strong (c) vs Chris Hero - PWG Title - PWG Lemmy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Meiko Satomura v. Reika Saiki (TJP 1/4/19) 
Ohhhhh Saiki is that muscly girl that Hayley sent me a pic of. I liked the clear divide in hierarchy, Satomura just knows better and therefore can win the tests of strength and throw tighter forearms. I liked whens he put on armbar and surprised Saiki by kicking Saiki’s leg from under her. Speaking of the arm I wasn’t sure if Satomura was going for anything with it? Saiki sold her left arm after the armbar and fair enough on that amounting to anything, move on, but then they had a big Fujiwara armbar moment with her right arm. She rolled out of the ring and needed a break and everything. But the next time Satomura went after an arm it was the left one. Look idk, this was still good stuff. Satomura’s cartwheel knee looked fucking BRUTAL here, btw; like I wouldn’t be shocked if we got wind of Saiki having some kind of injury from it.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Jericho vs. Steve Austin *(Raw ~ December 10th 2001)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Meiko Satomura v. Reika Saiki (TJP 1/4/19)
> Ohhhhh Saiki is that muscly girl that Hayley sent me a pic of. I liked the clear divide in hierarchy, Satomura just knows better and therefore can win the tests of strength and throw tighter forearms. I liked whens he put on armbar and surprised Saiki by kicking Saiki’s leg from under her. Speaking of the arm I wasn’t sure if Satomura was going for anything with it? Saiki sold her left arm after the armbar and fair enough on that amounting to anything, move on, but then they had a big Fujiwara armbar moment with her right arm. She rolled out of the ring and needed a break and everything. But the next time Satomura went after an arm it was the left one. Look idk, this was still good stuff. Satomura’s cartwheel knee looked fucking BRUTAL here, btw; like I wouldn’t be shocked if we got wind of Saiki having some kind of injury from it.


The muscly girl 

I almost sent you a link to the match by that alone, but as it turns out & figured, you got on it in no time. I credit that being because of Satomura, but still. :cozy


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Been watching a few KENTA/Marufuji tags and begun with their famous title run. The only match I'm struggling to fine is the Kikuchi/Momota, but the rest I watched is here. Plan to resume this later after I finish Fantasticamania.

*KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Takehiro Murahama - NOAH Accomplish Our Third Navigation - Day 12 (16/07/2003)*

Awesome match. I’ve watch some of Murahama before and I’ve liked some of it but it’s never truly registered to me to watch this guy but that wasn’t the case here. He was really good and impressed me a ton. Liger and him were pretty good as the dominant force, controlling the match, doing some real damage to KENTA to the point of when the tagged out, he wasn’t a factor for the rest of the match. Marufuji fighting against two on one valiantly, bringing his quick and out of nowhere like offence into the play effectively. Good pacing with the match never seeming the drag and went the pace it should’ve. ****1/4

_*KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Makoto Hashi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru - NOAH Navigation Over The Date Line 2003 - Day 13 (12/09/2003)*_

Really exciting match. Excellent closing stretch that felt like the entire match - in a good way I mean. They just hit big bombs after big bombs and it was pretty damn awesome. Hashi was probably my favourite shockingly but he really shined, brought loads of energy to the match, as did the others, and came across great here. Kanemaru did a great job of hitting his big impact moves and had good timing. KENTAFuji had great chemistry as a duo here too. ****

_*KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Juventud Guerrera & Ricky Marvin - NOAH Navigation Against The Current 2003 - Day 11 (01/11/2003)*_ 

If there are two guys who are just as flashy and nuts as Marufuji and KENTA, it’s Juventud Guerrera and Ricky Marvin. The early parts of the match were really good, they pulled off some wicked moves and started off really, really got. The middle parts of the match were dull though and not all that compelling but things soon pick up as KKENAFuji started getting back into the match. Condense the middle part, this is fantastic. ***3/4

*KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. El Samurai & Wataru Inoue - NOAH Great Voyage 2004 (10/01/2004)
*
This was intense from the off. No wasting time, Inoue and Marufuji beating the hell out of each other. Samurai and Inoue working over KENTA in a great, heated way. Marufuji coming in and getting the hot tag was awesome. Really great match. Blew me away ****1/4


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sabu v. The Sandman (November to Remember 11/30/97)
I knew I was in for some shit when Sandman seemed to not realise where the ring was and Sabu starts the match by kicking him off of his ladder while he was posing. I'm getting conflicted stories on whether it was this or House Party 98 where Sandman was fucked on acid and thought Sabu was a lizard, but he was very obviously not clear in the head here either way. He made me straight up just burst into laughter a few times because of how much of a sad hobo falling down a staircase he resembled. This was very entertaining though; to me the worst of ECW was the choreographed overly set-up stuff, and even for its faults, this was surely not that. These two (a) looked unco-operative as hell and (b) definitely came off to me for most of the match like they wanted to hurt each other, rather than impress an audience. At least until the last few minutes because this has too long a run time and by then it felt a bit like a stunt show. The selling was rubbish too many times because of the over-use of foreign objects (esp the huge ladder) and they went too back-and-forth, but I appreciate the small stuff, like Sandman's....."comebacks" just being an ugly elbow he decides to throw while leaping at Sabu recklessly. It's more convincing to me than standing up because 'fighting spirit' and trading forearms, basically. I LOVED when he had Sabu laying on a table and instead of diving through it he just drilled Sabu's head down through it by the hair. Whether or not it was on purpose. I'm not going to declare Sandman to be any kind of good worker based on this, because most of what I liked seemed to be from him legit not knowing where he was, but hey, a happy accident is still happy. I accidentally typed "Sadman" there and welp. Speaking of happy accidents, right?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Texas Tornado Falls Count Anywhere Match*

Sting & Vampiro vs Ric Flair & The Total Package - _WCW: Monday Nitro 3/27/00_

Don't believe this even got billed as a Falls Count Anywhere match, but rather a "Texas Tornado" match because they were in Texas. Yet, somehow, in this wacky five minutes, it certainly became one. For all the infamy Hardcore matches had in the late 90's-early 00's, this match is pretty forgotten in terms of that type of match. This is the yearly Spring Break show, so there's naturally a pool spot. But the location here is like a spot on the beach near a hotel, so they (rather, just Sting and Luger while Vamp & Flair hang out in the ring) brawl all over the hotel, and make their way down to the beach where you can tell it's all on the fly as random people just stumble upon two dudes wrestling each other like it's another day in the Lone Star state after too much drinking. (can confirm) Luger is covered in pudding, whipped cream, nacho cheese by the time he's rolling in sand, using a surfboard to blast Sting a few times. There's a mini-riot breaking out and eventually, because WHY NOT, they go to the ocean, and that's where the finish is. Sting piledrives Luger in the ocean and pins him there. I swear all of this was a mental blur to me, yet somehow I remembered that Michael Modest defeats the Cruiserweight champion in the opener. The mind at work. This is goofy and nuts and I liked it for being all that. Seeing Luger bump into two bodies of water is something to see. He can barely move, so watching him lose his legs falling into something he could die from if he doesn't pop right back up is kind of hilarious. The pool spot is met with a loud POP, then you see Luger exit the pool holding his back. That's why you don't flip into water. A danger to us all. I can only imagine what Flair would have done if he was on the beach with the random folk.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

EDIT - ^that sounds GODDAMN amazing.

Utami Hayashishita v. Starlight Kid (Stardom 1/3/19) 
Hayashishita sells the leg decently but also makes some realllly odd decisions. Like at a couple points in the match she thought the right way to go about it was to Irish whip Starlight into the corner and run into her after like 10 seconds of selling. Like, duh, gurl, Starlight will move - you’ve given her so much time and the Irish whip wasn’t even remotely violent. There’s a part late in the match where Haya straight-up deadlifts Starlight for a German, as well. She doesn’t hit it, but also didn’t make it clear that the leg was stopping her; it was Starlight pulling away. They have an atrocious forearm battle where Starlight pretends to be even close to Haya’s level of tiredness even though the match had been pretty one-sided. Directly following that, Starlight hits two frog splashes and then while climbing the rope for a third time, sells her back (I don’t even know why unless she was legit hurt) to climb really slowly. This lets Haya counter and not a minute later she’s running and doing hurricanranas. So the back is fine? What even caused that to hurt? The frog splashes she herself executed? This showed something rock solid underneath the weird stuff but ultimately wasn’t good. I did like that Haya went for a chinlock a few times; get that leg away from where Starlight can get it. Starlight just slapping down on Haya’s leg before splashing on her was cool too.

EDIT - big thanks to Even Flow for the upload as always, by the way.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's a Sullivan era gem for sure. Along with La Parka's mysterious voice that gets him into trouble. 1414. And now it's over, because I just started Bischoff/Russo New Blood. SIX MONTHS OF THIS. Still excited.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chris Benoit vs Rey Mysterio
(Smackdown 3/10/02)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura - NOAH Departure 2004 (10/07/2004)*

Took me a while to realise that there was no commentary. Lol. This was a fine match. No heat from the crowd, really dull and never really seemed to gain a flow to it. Just nothing to it. Marufuji’s entrance was good, in fact the entrances were the best part of this match. Total disappointment. Expected this to totally bang and it just fell flat. **

*KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Ricky Marvin & SUWA - NOAH Navigation Against The Current 2004 - Day 9 (22/10/2004)*
Awesome match. Didn’t expect to love this as much as I did. SUWA with a tremendous heel showing against Marufuji and KENTA. Marvin getting in his strike exchanges with KENTA was awesome. Great FIP showings from both. Terrific match. ****1/4 


*KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Takashi Sugiura & Yoshinobu Kanemaru - NOAH Navigation with Breeze 2005 - Day 15 (05/06/2005)*

Awesome match. Great chemistry. Both good single and tag sequences. Everything clicked as well. KentaFuji was great in the dominant role, controlling the match. Targeting Sugi early in the match, knocking him for a loop with a sunset power bomb/drop kick to the floor. Then it became a match of athleticism with Marufuji and Kanemaru, exchanging holds and trying to out shine each other with their speed as well as Sugi and KENTA stiffing each other. Than it had a great climax with big moves, great near falls. Loads of drama. Excellent match. ****1/2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Samoa Joe/Andrade Almas v. Rey Mysterio/Mustafa Ali (SmackDown 1/8/19)
A lot of fun, it sucks huge dick we missed Ali's FIP with the commercial break but at least we caught the awesome end of it. Ali being stuck in the tree of woe and trying to untie himself to get to Rey before Almas gets up was such a great idea, and I loved how Almas LEAPT for Ali when Ali LEAPT for Rey to make the tag. Rey is stupid athletic for his age and knee health, and I never expected him to be the best guy around by this point but if he dazzles people in tag matches every week that's good enough for me. Except I want him v. Joe. Joe and Almas making the frequent tags was cool, but I selfishly wanted an extended Joe/Rey bit. This tag existing means a 1 v. 1 maybe on the horizon though and YES. I'd probably be at least a little interested in watching Joe/Ali, Almas/Rey, and Almas/Ali too.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Samoa Joe/Andrade Almas v. Rey Mysterio/Mustafa Ali (SmackDown 1/8/19)


The commercial certainly stops it from being "better", but what was given def made me happy. (silly me popping for an Almas win that probably means nothing in the grand scheme of things, but in the moment, etc) If there was a way to use that wasted time from RAW to give to the match combo involving these four weekly, then we'd really find the magic spot. Mysterio, I honestly don't know how he does it at this point in his career. Still amazing.

---------

*WCW World Championship*

Jeff Jarrett(c) vs Scott Steiner - _WCW: Monday Nitro 4/17/00_

Well, Steiner's 2000 is officially off and running since Spring Stampede, and I feel like at worst, he's gonna have matches like this that are short, has a non-finish, but filled with good tidbits of him roughing opponents up. He answers Jarrett's open challenge, despite being an ally in New Blood and wastes no time HURLING his giant arms/fists on Jarrett like he hates him. Jarrett answers back pretty well with some stomps that felt way more vicious than anything he's been busting out since joining WCW. Steiner's movement is still pretty good at this time, granted a lot of his bread and butter is flat out destroying people with a couple of his power moves & all around snugness in (steiner)lines, crossfaces, and mounted positions. Between the anger & the actual credibility that he's working with, what a total threat he was in any match. Sucks for his opponents as they weren't getting an easy night, great for me to watch.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chavo Guerrero v. Tyson Dux (Velocity 11/2/02)
:lmao I couldn't really pay attention to this because - and this is no word of lie - there were tears streaming down my face laughing at Cole and Marc Lloyd calling Dux "Tyson Doo." I guess there was a typo in the script where the 'x' was left out, and they missed Tony Chimel saying "Tyson Dux." Every, single, time they referred to him as "Doo" with no hint of joke in their voice, I was laughing harder and harder to where I was actually crouched on the floor unable to handle it. MOTYC


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*Pete Dunne vs. Joe Coffey WWE NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool 12/01*_

Jesus christ what a pile of crap this was. I don’t really use this word to describe wrestling but this was so mastabatoury. They dragged everything out to try and force an epic, even having the "crowd claps for us" spots. I don’t know how long they went, but it felt like forever. The match dragged every second of the way. Dull, dull grappling at the beginning, none of it was gripping to me, nor was it exciting to watch. Then they soon transitioned into hitting moves with no flow, kicking out of them for no reason and they completely botched that ending run. I mean three bitter end kickouts? Ridiculous. Now to give them their due, there was some nicely put together sequences but they were few and far between all the rubbish this match bad. They tried to have an epic, it didn’t work. *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Echo the sentiments of Ali's entire FIP segment missing being a bummer, but holy hell this was great. That entire destroyer sequence with Rey and Almas was insane. Total excitement here.

Btw I also really enjoyed the Charlotte/Becky/Carmella 3 way that main evented this episode. SMACKDOWN LIVE rules.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shun Skywalker vs Dragon Dia - _Dragon Gate: Open the New Year Gate 2019 Night 1 1/12/19_

Good ol rookie battling. Been liking Skywalker since he's been rolling around Kobe World, and his meshing with Dia is offering up some kind of kooky size-difference that I'm gonna hope continues between the two down the line. Even in the minor rough patch or two, this was certainly a fun time. Gonna enjoy the growth that's bound to come swiftly.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

WALTER vs Timothy Thatcher (PROGRESS Chapter 62)

“He just chopped him in the fucking face.”

:banderas This is an absolute Goddamn spectacle. WALTER slapping Trashy in the face because he's annoyed he didn't shake his hand, and also because he needs to show his friend whose in charge, leading to Tim fighting back from the bottom to regain control just so he can forearm the hell out of WALTER. The chops are on another level of :andre as is everything WALTER throws, Thatch is brutal as fuck as he throws everything back and beats the snot of his friend. Trashy goes after the hand, and really destroys it in epic fashion. WALTER's selling rules as he spends the rest of the match trying to get feeling back into it, something that is made harder by the fact he still uses it because it's his primary weapon, and at this point it's just instinct. 

The last 5 minutes are fantastic as WALTER slowly overcomes Tim, despite his best efforts to win. You get the above quote when Tim covers his chest for the first time because he just can't take another, so WALTER chops him in the fucking face. Powerbomb finally ends it. 

***** http://www.bilibili.com/video/av19282140/


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*AJ Styles, Jerry Lynn & Lo-Ki vs. The Flying Elvises (Jimmy Yang, Jorge Estrada & Sonny Siaki) - NWA Total Nonstop Action #1 ( 19/06/2002)*
Going back to the older days of TNA is off to a good start. Loved the attire of the Flying Elvises, they looked silly but I find it very appealing for some reason (lol). The match was pretty good, fast action from the start, some lovely spots and aerial wrestling, as well as the good tag stuff. You can see why it’s held in high regard. ****1/4*

*AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Lo-Ki vs. Psicosis - NWA Total Nonstop Action #1 ( 26/06/2002)*
Very good match. Love the concept of the double pin match. Saves the match from being a clusterfuck and adds some tension and competitiveness to the match. Everything up to the final fall was excellent, some fantastic wrestling and great sequences. The final fall though wasn’t very good, poor pacing, moves for the sake of moves and kickouts galore. ****3/4*

*Christopher Daniels vs. Elix Skipper vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Kid Romeo vs. Lo-Ki vs. Tony Mamaluke - NWA Total Nonstop Action #4 (10/07/2002)*
Man, this pretty much sucked until all the crap got out of the ring and we go Low Ki vs Daniels. Then the match started to got pretty good. Some lovely spots and sequences. Low Ki’s offence were a thing of beauty. Shame the rest of the match is so shitty. Poor pacing for the most part, complete clusterfuck and disinteresting. **3/4*

*Jerry Lynn vs. Lo-Ki - NWA Total Nonstop Action #7 (31/07/2002)*
Good match, loved Low Ki’s work on the neck of Jerry Lynn, basing his entire offence around attacking the neck. As expected, some amazing counters and transitions between the two. The ending wasn’t great though. Could’ve been better. ***** 
_


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Erik "My Daddy could beat your daddy up" Watts vs Paul "Hey kids, wanna see a fucked up arm" Orndorff (WCW Worldwide 3/4/93. WCW TV Championship) 

I've been avoiding this for a few days because I knew it was going to be bad, and I would just like to thank them for living up my expectations. Long periods of dull arm work that goes nowhere, and is no sold. Watts botching everything he tries, and somehow looking more lost than normal. And trust me, he looks REALLY fucking lost any time he gets in the ring. Paul is old and slow, and even though he's actually been shockingly awesome during the Cactus feud, he goes back to sucking during this. Not that I can blame him really, because FUCK the Erik Watts, quite frankly. The crowd boos them at some points, and goes to sleep during the rest.
Paul's shitty piledriver mercifully ends it. 

I pray to SID that I don't have to watch a rematch :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WWE United Kingdom Championship*

Pete Dunne(c) vs Joe Coffey - _NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool 1/12/19_

Said it elsewhere, but this was unfortunately a mess. Not without things I liked, but also not without things that did work against it. The start meeting on the mat was...ok. Seemed a little tacked on. Trying to find themselves until Coffey was gonna work on Dunne's back was...ok, if uninteresting. Then the back work started and it felt like this was finding something. Dunne would kind of abort all that to kick in for a finishing stretch, which was a bother, as it's like obviously this has to matter to really get the payoff, no? But it was mostly a way to pad the run time as this certainly was structured to be a long, grueling epic & that was the end result. Despite reading this the moment it picked up on, I can't deny my investment because I'm a huge Joe Coffey fan and was hoping he'd be the guy to end Dunne's massive 600+ day reign. The fatigue did feel earned, if misguided throughout. Didn't think Coffey's finisher got the best shake nearing the end either, and those two falls from the top rope were unfortunate in terms of getting to the end. Crowd was good sports for them, so that's cool. Didn't quite click how I'd wanted it too, but I did think the forcing of it having to be a certain "type" of match made sure it was more out of their hands than having something a bit more natural. Their 2017 match from ICW, for example, now that was a good bunch of fun. I hope Coffey is still in the mix as long as he's part of anything with WWE/NXT; although WALTER kind of instantly takes the spotlight. And for good reason, he's WALTER. The narrow space of being at the top, hard to fit them all in.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Warrior Wrestling Championship:* Brian Cage (c) vs. Bandido _(Warrior Wrestling 3)_ *** 1/2*

Nothing special here. Just a display of signature moves with no real flow or structure.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH 6th Anniversary Show)*

GOAT.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Defiant Women's Championship - Gauntlet Elimination Match*

Bea Priestley(c) vs Kay Lee Ray vs Millie McKenzie vs Lana Austin vs Little Miss Roxxy vs Kanji - _Defiant: Loaded #2 12/3/18_

Garbage. And a painfully transparent upset, to boot. Guessing they're scared of having a champion who won't put Defiant first in bookings so they went with the safest pick and that's thrusting the championship on an unknown in only her second match with a combined match time of less than four minutes. Meanwhile, Lana Austin is still around and that's what they have been building towards for the past few months...? Whatever. It sucked.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Daisuke Sekimoto v. Kohei Sato 1/1/19 
Far too many “we stand and wait to be hit,” but was otherwise a good time. Sekimoto was really grown on me thanks to him using basic moves in a very effective (and pretty stiff) way, plus his growly moany selling. He’ll really slap on a headlock not to waste time, but because his beefy arms will squish a man’s head and make them suffer in the match. Plus he the most LEGIT lariat in da biz that I can think of. He was mostly on the bottom here though and the simple things translate well to that too, like when Sato was going for a piledriver or powerbomb or something and Sekimoto started yelling and trying to push up, and the crowd were getting louder like “oh shit is he gonna reverse it!? Is he!? Is he!? Is he!?”


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

BT Gunn vs Joe Hendry - _ICW 12/23/18_

I'm all in on this Dallas "new blood" faction, and with the ripples of WWE raiding the UK being felt, it's right to get this going and then some for the new year and beyond. Gunn is always good to see and Hendry fits the heel that the management loves to a tee, but Leyton Buzzard as the weaselly, annoying bugger taking his licks the entire match while interfering was the highlight. All of that punishment paying off for the heels in the end. Good ol ICW coming through.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Miss the 2000 WWE!!! My goodness the commentary efforts were almost just as entertaining as the talent... literally laughing my rear off at some of king and JR’s back and fourth... Triple h 2000 is something on another level. A great worker who gets placed behind too many individuals. Just a golden run by the game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Buddy Murphy vs. Humberto Carrillo _(205 Live 1/15/19)_ **** 1/4*

I legitimately have no idea who Humberto is. Never heard of him or knew anything about him before signing with WWE so that's a total rarity.  This match was actually a pretty fun package though. I thought we were gonna get the cheap fake injury finish and that was annoying but then they baited us and the action got hot and heavy and the crowd actually came alive. Fuck whoever started that 'this is boring' chant though. FUCK YOU. Good match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Carrillo worked as Ultimo Ninja prior, if that opens up something. The Crash was his main promotion; had a traveling rivalry/partnership with Garza Jr.

---------

Takashi Sugiura vs Yoshiki Inamura - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: Navigation For the Future 2019 Night One 1/6/19_

After a year of Sugi having his share of hefty heavyweight battles in the main event, seeing him take a rookie to task was an entertaining change of pace. And I'll never say no to hierarchy enforced wrestling matches. The kid wouldn't be damned though, as all new wrestlers out of Japan always want to try as much as they can vs the vets. Sugi encouraging him to meet on the strikes & collisions, feeling out if he actually could hang. Then when he kind of wasn't conceding, didn't take long for Sugi to lock in a guillotine to choke Inamura out. Post-match Sugi trash talks the him while unconscious too. Wonderful.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Brodie Lee vs Claudio Castagnoli (Style and Substance-Steel Cage Match)

Well, this is fucking great. Even better than the last time I watched it, actually. CC starts off hot with flying uppercut out the cage door, and it never lets up from there. Tons of gross shots from both men, with some great exhaustion selling. CC's stupid strength is on display as he does stuff like gorilla pressing Lee like he weighs nothing and tossing him into the cage, or swinging the big man into the cage to bust him open. Which in CHIKARA is a huge deal, so that make this even better. Lee takes over and really belts the shit out of CC, in great fashion. A young boy runs out to give him a chain but LARRY SWEENEY makes the save, and it lets CC fight back. Really fun finishing run that escalates perfectly. Big moves are kicked out of it, and sold as they should be. Claudio hits a Goddamn flying uppercut off the top of the cage before nailing the Ricola bomb to win. 

***1/2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Natural Vibes (Genki Horiguchi, Kzy & YASSHI) vs MaxiMuM (Dragon Kid, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) - Dragon Gate: Open The New Year Gate 2019 - Tag 1


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Young Bucks vs Golden Lovers - NJPW Strong Style Evolved - 25/03/2018


----------



## komatsu_na (Dec 14, 2017)

*Sendai Girls (1/6/2019)*

*Sendai Girls Junior Championship:* Ayame Sasamura (c) vs. Millie McKenzie

This was a clash of contrasting styles, worked at a fine pacing and building into an exciting finish stretch. Millie's rope running and suplex offense had great speed and intensity behind them and Ayame bumped well.

****1/2*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Aichner & Barthel vs. Andrews & Webster from NXT UK, Jan. 16, 2019


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff Hardy v. Bubba Ray Dudley (Raw 1/17/00)
Finally checking this out after a few recommendations for it a while ago, and hell yes it is a very big HOOT of a sub-3 minute match. They crammed a pretty wild amount into the time frame, from Bubba rushing to the ring, to Hardy's big dive, to him getting to sell a little for Bubba, to Terri on the apron/D-Von v. Matt bit. And, of course, the greatest whisper in the wind of all time which was made even better by knocking Bubba's glasses off of his face. Bubba's wobbling after the rana frigging ruled too, and shout out to Jeff kicking his legs in the air trying to escape the full nelson bomb. I thank the wrestling gods for quality matches in single-digit minutes on the frequent, and this one's a keeper.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Nobuhiko Takada vs Akira Maeda - UWF Dynamism 10/01/1989*

_One﻿ of my favourite matches of the style. The grappling﻿ in this match was amazing. Everything looked tight and out right gnarly at times. One thing I loved in this match was everything lead into each other. For example, Maeda's suplexes almost always lead to a submission attempt on the arm. But the focus of the match was Maeda constantly going for the legs. As great as Maeda was, Takada was the star with his all time great underdog performance. His selling of the leg was fantastic and his defence of the grappling from Maeda was great. He got in﻿ some great strikes to gain the advantage in parts of the match. Great battle, filled with struggle and top notch grappling. ****﻿*3/4*﻿_


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Williams & Johnny Ace vs. Toshiaki Kawada & Akira Taue *~ AJPW (January 17th 1997)*


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

The start of the Triple H 2000 run, McMahon/Hemsley era... :mark:


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

****.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Matt Hardy v. Chuck Palumbo (Velocity 12/7/02)
Palumbo's been sort of lumbering on this show since Billy got injured, he's super generic and not really getting great reactions or anything (in particular there was a dire Crash Holly match, I could feel the energy in the audience of "I want this to end"). Enter MATTITUDE. Hardy is one of the most unappreciated workers in WWE history, and my stock for him only goes up when he puts a lower guy over so well. I mean he won, it's not that type of "put over," it's more that he sold hard for most of the moves, resorted to eye pokes, went outside to try to rest off of a bump, had to grab the ref for the finish, and even let Palumbo get a two count out of a *right hand.* If I was a total mark kid or something I probably would have thought Palumbo kicked total ass. Extremely welcome addition to Velocity, Mr. Tornado Slapper is.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs Neville 13/11/15 NXT.

These two really had good chemistry and made me invested in their friendly rivalry but what makes it special in my eyes is the fact Sami couldn't get the job done and was well presented as the hungry underdog that fell short until he finally did win the NXT title that's how underdog Babyfaces are supposed to be.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Bobby Roode vs Hideo Itami - NXT TakeOver: Chicago 20/05/2017*

_Fantastic match. Easily one of the best NXT title defenses of all time. Roode's performance was great, his selling was top notch and his counters were really well timed. Itami shined with his excellent striking and his constant flurries off offence. Both showed great character work with their arrogant, cocky demeanors at the start of the match. Loved the way they excellent the false finishes, Roode being unable to get the pin due to his arm (that was injured early on in the match) and Itami knocking Roode out of the win with the GTS, then being unable to get him back in the ring in time to get a 3 count. Shorter than the recent "classics on the Takeover shows but that's all it needed to be. Glorious match (ha) *****3/4*_


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cavernario vs. Soberano Jr. _(NJPW/CMLL Fantasticamania 1/18/19)_ **** 1/4*

This was a good time as expected but man there was one sequence I flat out hated where Soberano completely no sells a destroyer, wags his finger, and kits a superkick. Nearly killed the match for me tbh... BUT they recouped very soon after and Cavernario hits an absolutely disgusting flipping tombstone piledriver thingy that Soberano sold like death. Worth a watch.


----------



## komatsu_na (Dec 14, 2017)

*DDT - Dramatic Rokumonsen! 2019 (1/14/2019)*

Soma Takao vs. Yuki Ueno

An engaging Soma Takao match, these are hard to come by. Soma plays a solid enough bully in this, and Yuki is just exploding with energy when on offense. Some heated exchanges gave this a bit of depth.

****3/4*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM Punk vs The Undertaker - Wrestlemania 29


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

European Championship - Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Triple H






Hey, at least, it is funny and much more entertaining than the garbage of today and still a better match than anything in NJPW.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sami Zayn vs Neville (Takeover R-Evolution)

Fantastic match really bought into Zayn's desperation and Neville's desire to stall him while trying to be as professional as possible, Also liked the post match celebration turned ugly with the Aprron powerbomb from Owens.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shuji Kondo _(Dragon Gate 1/16/19)_ *** 1/2*
https://rutube.ru/video/4a7dcbfe650964ba928cbed29e013f2b/?pl_id=1324972&pl_type=user

I wasn't very keen on this. Had some decent action but the story was a mess and Kondo flat out looked disinterested to me in the early minutes. Like, he just didn't bother to sell and tried to come off as some big powerhouse that doesn't get affected by anything. He had no facial expressions whatsoever and that annoyed me severely. He also lost track of what leg he was working on at times... unless he just wanted to work on both? Idk. It's gonna be a no from me, dawg.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

R.E.D. (Ben-K, Big R Shimizu & PAC) vs. Tribe Vanguard (Kagetora, KAI & YAMATO) - Dragon Gate: Open The New Year Gate 2019 - Tag 2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Roderick Strong (c) vs Drew Galloway - PWG Title - PWG Bowie


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1qblu9


Ric Flair vs Randy Savage, Great American Bash 1995

Fantastic bout. ****1/2 stars.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mark Henry vs Mike Awesome - _WWE: Velocity 8/24/02_

Match begins with Henry doing a LEAP FROG. I watched a couple of Henry vs smaller guy matches before this, so when it instantly kicks in that Henry is now up against someone who can match his power & is actually larger, that dynamic comes soaring in. Awesome isn't to be generally outdone as he doesn't skimp on any of the speed at his disposal, either. He does a Boss Man Attack to Henry, which I found interesting considering Henry himself has a signature version of that kind of move himself. Only Awesome's was far less devastating. Made up with it by potato'ing Henry with some punches while he was standing above him. They clash running into each other, Henry struggles to maintain a bearhug on Awesome (the POWER) & Awesome sort of holds nothing back by way of his bountiful offence in only about 4 minutes by the promotion that is known to offer restrictions. The Awesome Splash still showing up; joyous times. Kind of forgot Henry used the British Bulldog running powerslam around this time, as I got sort of used to World's Strongest Slam as a set move. One year to go on that. Really, really liked this. Henry finding his stride around this time, injuries just keeping that content from having a longer chance to showcase it.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno (WARGAMES)
Only 6 seconds, but the best way possible to DEBUTT him to the those in the world who haven't seen him before. The knee is a thing of beauty, and Ohno's sell was :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

Rey Mysterio vs Andrade: 2 out of 3 falls match Smackdown 01/22/2019


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji - _ROH: Best in the World 3/25/06_

Longer than it really needs to be, but when it's hot, it's hot. Joe was the absolute highlight, those exchanges with KENTA were top notch. If only they managed to get a singles match. It's kind of staggering how in close proximity they've been for 13 years - including now wrestling in the SAME promotion - and yet never had a singles match vs each other. Only three matches total. Danielson's heel minded "I wrestle how I want to wrestle" stuff didn't breathe as well here as it normally does, but as far as superstar billed dream tag matches go, this was still solid. More about the bits of ruthless battle in the middle of the longer segments when Danielson/Marufuji were stuck as FIPs.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Alesiter Black vs Johnny Gargano (Steel Cage) ** 
:larry This was a really, really underwhelming match. It's meant to be a blood feud between a guy who attacked the other in the carpark, and instead of the hate, we got this. A few good strikes here and there, but mostly a lot of dull shit, and not much else. Black once again doesn't sell big stuff like a fucking powerbomb off the cage, I love him, but it's pretty annoying at this point. Johnny was fine when he wasn't emoting. The ending :lmao Fucking garbage.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ace said:


> Alesiter Black vs Johnny Gargano (Steel Cage) **
> :larry This was a really, really underwhelming match. It's meant to be a blood feud between a guy who attacked the other in the carpark, and instead of the hate, we got this. A few good strikes here and there, but mostly a lot of dull shit, and not much else. Black once again doesn't sell big stuff like a fucking powerbomb off the cage, I love him, but it's pretty annoying at this point. Johnny was fine when he wasn't emoting. The ending :lmao Fucking garbage.


Full Sail goons chanting "DIY", too. :lauren

Nothing matters, anymore.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Obfuscation said:


> Full Sail goons chanting "DIY", too. :lauren
> 
> Nothing matters, anymore.


"Johnny Badass" might take the cake :bunk 

This dark DIY nonsense is just depressing at this point.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Championship*

Tommaso Ciampa vs Aleister Black - _NXT Takeover: Phoenix 1/26/19_

Ciampa standing on Black's hair early on, throwing the water, saying "I'm so damn good" after throwing a strike, this guy is on point in so many neat little things that match the matches click. Black was great here, too, more open than usual with the notion of the bum leg and how it was the key the entire time. There's been a bit of him not holding up on some of the bigger notions like a giant strike or a damaged limb in the past, but this was the kind of match where he knows how to tie it all in together. Still took a LOT to keep him down, but I'm open to it, seeing how the first nearfall with the water slip was funny to me - I called it earlier - and while manufactured, the whole banana peel loss idea was something I don't outwardly hate in some context. Second was terrific with the roll through into the rope hang DDT & FE; bought that finish. Black is still Black and he's always had that capacity for intended super credibility on NXT. If this is his departure, then a strong clean finish for Ciampa over him works. If not, then the rare loss will still work out in the long run. I do dislike NXT, rather WWE, being awful when it comes to showing actual replays for Black Mass. It's almost like they allow it, despite feeling it is too violent. Most times when they show it again, it's from the opposite angle and we never see the boot hit flush to the face, only the shot from behind. It's strange. Thankfully in the moment it was seen, because wow, that was perfect. Even though the crowd didn't get to pop for the highspots they wanted, this is more my speed on what I'd like a main event on Takeover to be.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Young Bucks (c) vs Ricochet & Matt Sydal - PWG Tag Titles - PWG All Star Weekend 12: Night One


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels & Stone Cold vs Legion Of Doom (WWF TAG TITLES- RAW 06/97)

Michaels and Steve as tag champs :mark


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG Title - PWG All Star Weekend 12: Night Two


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Honky Tonk Man vs Ultimate Warrior at Summer Slam 88, Nice pop from the crowd when the Warrior hit the curtains! Most likely the biggest pop at that time in the WWF.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chavo Guerrero v. Tajiri (Velocity 1/4/03)
Tajiri returned from injury and this might have been his first match back so this was mostly about hiim to getting a show case of some slick counters and reversals. Chavo gets the dirty win from the ropes (in the words of Ernest Miller on commentary - "that stupid ass referee didn't see it") so I might just get a rematch soon. This was fun stuff so wouldn't complain with these two getting even a few more matches on the show.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage vs Drake Younger (CZW Southern Violence) ***1/2
This is exactly what you expect and want from these 3. Drake's back gets ripped to shreds, Mox bleeds like a stuck pig, and bumps like a wild man, and Gage beats the shit out of everyone, and takes HIDEOUS bumps. Like a header into the concrete, or 6 unprotected chair shots to the dome. Mox and Drake trade rollups on the grass (which leaves a trail of blood) AND NICK BREAKS UP THE PINS BY TACKLING THE REF OVER AND OVER AGAIN :lmao Gage wins with a gross piledriver to Mox.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Funaki v. Diamondback (Velocity 1/11/03)
Diamondback has like a Hayabusa mask but it's full black with no design. He works over time to impress, really throwing his weight around on offense, hitting some un-WWE lucha stuff, and selling hard for Funaki. Not often that Funaki is the thicker guy in a match but looks like it made him get more rugged which was pretty rockin when combined with Diamonback's floppy bumping. Got pretty exciting at a couple points, like a quick juniors match that randomly catches fire. Diamondback scores an upset victory which might have popped me if he wasn't so obviously Brian Kendrick the whole time.


EDIT - Ernest Miller is currently laughing about Al Wilson being in a coma.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Rob Van Dam Vs Flash Funk (Raw 06/09/97)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*5-on-4 Handicap Match:*Bully Ray, Silas Young, Shane Taylor, & The Briscoes vs. Lifeblood (Juice, Finlay, Williams, & Haskins) _(ROH Road to G1 Supercard: Houston)_ *** 3/4*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av41776425

Relatively boring match until an injured Bandido comes in to save the day and even the teams. Then the crowd wakes up and the action picks up immensely. From there it's fun but it doesn't really last long enough for me to recommend this. Decent but skippable. Was hoping for more and it probably would've been better if Bully had just stayed away tbh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zack Sabre Jr. v. Tracy Williams on ROH TV (aired 1/10/19, taped 12/15/18) – Solid work etc but I’m starting to feel the effect of so many Sabre matches. Williams had a hurt shoulder so Sabre had something go off of but even with that I feel like I’ve seen this same match from Sabre a dozen+ times. Tight submissions and holds, stubborn arrogant personality, wrenches the fingers and ankles, getting chopped to the ground. I might be done seeking him out so much if most of what he gets to work is the NJPW and ROH rosters, neither of which I like very much (plus I’ve seen him against Okada, Naito, Tanahashi, Ibushi, Sanada, prob others more than once each already in just the past year).


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

IT IS TIME




LA Park v. Sami Callihan (MLW, taped 12/13/18)
*skips through the MLW ep to get to it* HOLD UP





Ace Romero v. Barrington Hughes (MLW, taped 12/13/18)
Idly on my way to the dream match and I get a glimpse two of the fattest fucking wrestlers I’ve ever seen in a 1 v. 1. One I’ve seen before in Ace, the other is about 470 lbs and nicknamed “the Caramel Colossus.” He’s got a colourful get-up so he looks like a bouncy castle with arms jotting out the side. Unfortunately before this can even really get going we get interference and it becomes a tag match where the fatties are a team. Maybe I ought to watch it given the hype I had but hell, I’m kind of deflated. Oh well, enough’s enough. Park v. Callihan time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

LA Park v. Sami Callihan (MLW, taped 12/13/18)
Delivered. On one hand it’s not as gritty as (e.g.) Park’s MOTYCs with Rush, but on the other hand I asked for these two personalities clashing in a brawl and I got exactly that. Had a gimmicky start with the chop stuff but once Park brings Callihan to the outside we get the barrage of weapons we came here for. Beer can, traffic cone, Park’s whipping belt, cookie sheet, the gang is HERE. Park trying to pull off the guardrail to get into the audience section where Callihan was, only to just let the rail stay stuck and place a deathtrap with the bin. Delightful improvising my good man. Callihan taking a small loop trying to avoid Park was awesome, obviously; and I love the little “fuck off!” bit where he chucks the traffic cone at Park, and how Park retaliates by throwing some random ice that’s laying on the staircase. The ref injury stuff was a little weird, even if I liked how he got injured, was pretty unique with Park just rolling Callihan into the ring and squashing the ref’s legs. I was almost sure he’d screw Park over, but heck even if he had intended to; Callihan’s not getting up from that spear into the chairs even on a 50 count. Not folding chairs, by the way. These are those meaty fuckers that were built to last. This went by in an absolute breeze, I should mention. If I was going to come back to watching wrestling in any year I am elated that it’s the year LA Park had a full run to kick ass on the constant. If I made a top 50 all time favourite wrestlers list, barely any are around kicking right now it with legit good as hell stuff that I’d be happy to watch more than once. For one of my top 10 all time favourite wrestlers to, it’s like, damn.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Big Van Vader vs Cactus Jack (WCW Saturday Night 17/4/93) ****1/2
:banderas I love this match SO fucking match. I think it's better than the rematch at Halloween Havoc later in the year, the reason being because this is more violent, tells a better story, and has a better flow because we don't have the Texas Death match rules here. Instead, this is a violent bloody spectacular match, that everyone needs to see. Also, I'm watching this of Mick's greatest hits DVD, because WCW were cowards and had a no blood policy, so they edited the match, and ruined it. 

Jack rushes Vader and gets a few good shots in, and takes a few very real shots himself in return because he asked Vader to produce some swelling above and around his eye. Vader decides the best way he can do that is by hitting these heinous forearms right across Mick's face, which sounds horrible and look SO brutal. Jack fights back, and drags the fight to the outside where he gets the best of Vader for a time, they fight back in and Vader takes the mask off, which means SHIT IS ON. He proceeds to kick the absolute fuck out of Jack with a barrage of ungodly punches that leave Jack's face a bloody mess, some Samoan drops and the Vader Bomb. Jack survives it all, because as Tony says on commentary "You aren't going to get Jack to quit, Vader is going to have to knock him out" Tony is the best. Cactus doesn't mount an actual comeback because he's too fucked up to do it, instead he just happens to move when Vader tries to squash him against the guard rail and Vader hurts his stomach, Jack musters the very last of his energy to hit the cannonball that further fucks up Vader's mid-section, and also leads to him SCREAMING at the top of his lungs, which is the first time he's shown actual pain instead of trying to mask it, which further puts Jack over HUGE. Jack slowly crawls back in and wins by countout. Absolute Classic.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Scott Steiner *(Clash of the Champions XIV)*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Goldust vs. Razor Ramon @ WWE Royal Rumble '96

This was during not long after Goldust's debut when he was still very androgynous which provided some interesting in ring mind games.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Andre the Giant v. Sgt. Slaughter (WWF in MSG 3/16/81)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cjp0ZT36Oo
Do you know what it takes to make Sgt. 6'4" 300 lb Slaughter the underdog fighting for his life against a guy crushing the shit out of him? Those opening few seconds where Slaughter is almost caught in the corner and he has to dash out of the ring like a deer were exactly how I'd've wanted this to start, even if I couldn't come up with the idea. Slaughter being one of the greatest bumpers ever makes most of Andre's moves look even heavier; not many would take the 'pre-powerbomb position jump down' (w/e) move and so convincingly spring backward and bounce off of the ropes while balancing on his neck. The knee was another story, unfortunately, mainly because Slaughter leapt too early and you could clearly see how far his head actually was from Andre's knee. The rest though, golden - from the bouncing to the drooping to the wobbling. Slaughter even gets up first from a suplex because Andre had gotten some cobra clutch earlier, but Slaughter just dizzies out and falls back over. Slaughter teases that cobra clutch a couple times and it must have been super depressing for him knowing all Andre needed to do to counter the attempt was to stand up. Good idea in theory. Just like Slaughter trying the headlock may be a good idea in theory but in reality, Andre probably could have popped it off at any time, evident by the fact Andre lifted Slaughter - still with the headlock on - without using his arms. Just to show off I guess. Couple more awesome Andre power moments to mention. Andre drops down on Slaughter's leg and Slaughter reacts by popping up the rest of his body and tapping on his head, almost like something an angry Basil Fawlty would do. And Andre *effortlessly* catches Slaughter off of jumping high elbow, I really couldn't believe how clean it looked; most adults on Earth might not look that sturdy catching anything heavier than a pillow. This had a dumb ref bump finish but the 8 minutes leading up to that gave me what I came for.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Elimination Chamber match - Batista vs. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. HHH vs. Edge vs. Randy Orton w/ Shawn Michaels as guest referee @ WWE New Year's Revolution '05


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't seen TJP wrestle in what seems like forever. Did he just decide randomly one day to get a dozen tattoos on just one side of his body? He looks ridiculous. :lol Anyway...

Tyler Bate vs. Cedric Alexander - ***** (Needed a bigger and/or more receptive crowd)
Adam Cole vs. Keith Lee - **** 1/4* (Really hope these guys get a match on a bigger stage one day)
Tyler Bate vs. Donovan Dijak - **** 1/4* (My favorite of the prelim matches. Impressive work from Dijak and a very nice finish)
Velveteen Dream vs. Humberto Carrillo - ***** (Good match with a lot of promise but a hella weak finish)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Arik Royal vs. Brad Attitude vs. Cain Justice vs. Kool Jay vs. Roy Wilkins vs. Trevor Lee (CWF Mid-Atlantic STRONGER!)*

:vincecry @ Trevor's post-match speech. HHH better make that man the NXT champ by the end of the year dammit. Great match, too.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

British Bulldog vs. Owen Hart *(Raw ~ March 3rd 1997)*

****1/2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWE Worlds Collide Tournament Finals:* Velveteen Dream vs. Tyler Bate - **** 1/2*

First lemme say Dream's selling of the ribs is absolutely excellent. He gets pro wrestling. Secondly, some of the nearfalls were a bit too drawn out for my taste but this was a real good match otherwise. The small crowd really came alive for it. Best match of the tourney imo. 

Semi Final matches:

Adam Cole vs. Tyler Bate - **** 1/4*
Velveteen Dream vs. Jordan Devlin - **** 1/4*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cactus Jack vs Vader (WCW Saturday Night 24/4/93)
REMATCH!!!!!! 
Jack's face is bandaged from the war last week, and he's not wating for anything as hebodyslams Race to start, and then goes right after Vader. FUCK YEAH. They fight all over centre stage trading gross headbutts and punches, Jack breaks out a chair. It feels and looks like truly fucking hate each other. Jack tries to keep it up, but Vader is a force. and he can only do it for so long before Vader fights back and mauls Jack again. It's not as bad as last week, but that was an all time beating. Still, Jack gets his ass kicked. He eventually fights back and starts taking it to Vader, he gets knocked down again, and Race screams at Vader to do it. Race takes off the mat on the floor and exposes the concrete, he tellsset him up for the Powerbomb as Tony drops another all timer "if he powerbombs him here, he'll kill him"

AND VADER POWERBOMBS JACK ONTO IT, AND JACK'S HEAD BOUNCES OFF THE CONCRETE. JESUS FUCKING CHRIST. He goes stiff as a board and just stares at the lights, as Vader rolls in to win via countout. ***1/2

Medics rush down to check on him, as Tony and Ventura doing their best to remain calm. They spend the next few minutes loading Jack onto a backboard as we get shots of a freaked out people in the crowd. Jack is taken to back and placed into an ambulance. INCREDIBLE ANGLE. Shame, WCW is going to ruin everything as only they can.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hiroshi Tanahashi v. Kushida (Road to New Beginning 1/29/19) 
The first seven minutes of matwork was some pretty strong stuff. This wasn’t that bland juniors matwork that commercial tapes in the 90s would cut out - it was like the guy underneath rolling left to right to escape, one guy getting behind the other and hooking the opponent’s leg with their own leg, etc. Wouldn’t label it GREAT or anything but Kiyoshi Tamura probably wouldn’t have done cartwheels in his grave watching it. Obligatory “no Tamura is not dead don’t google it.” The leg work by Tana was fine and I liked Kushida’s vocal selling during it, plus the awesome moment where he just tried to fish hook Tana’s mouth. Unfortunately, Kushida just stopped selling after almost no time. Ok he did tap his leg after a couple high spots but like he was legit stereotypically doing ‘da flipz’ a minute half after the leg had hit the ring post. I sort of lost interest from that point, though there were a couple cool near-finishes. And I thought the struggle where Kushida went for the cross-armbreaker and Tana almost got the cloverleaf on as a counter was pretty great; came off as really natural and Tana succumbing to Kushida’s tussling, and failing the cloverleaf added that “oh, oh, oh! OH GEEZ!” to it. Shame the actual cloverleaf disappointingly just came after a suplex though, it really felt to me like it should been thrown on in a more surprising moment, e.g. a reversal (aka in a similar event to the cross-armbreaker). The match overall had some stuff that would make me want to keep it in the “good shit 2019” pile, but considering Kushida’s lack of selling and the 25 minute run time I’ll probably never watch it again. I could make what I'd consider one pretty rockin JIP out of it, though.




@Obfuscation; HAYLEY watch Tana/Okada v. Fale/White from the New Beginning show and tell me if I should see it. Sounds like it might be fun with the heel stuff, but what I'm reading is also all over the place. I went to look for reviews on cagematch to maybe get an idea, and I’m seeing: “too many heel tactics so match not good,” “Fale and White were a great team, meshed perfectly,” “you won’t even notice Fale was there,” and conflicting reports about how dead the crowd were for it. Keep it in mind whatever you write for me I shall post on twitter to HUMILIATE you for these same people to laff at.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn (WWE NXT TakeOver: Rival)*

Didn't hold up at all. KO was really dull delivering that long chinlock-beatdown to Zayn.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Konnan vs. Ric Flair *(Bash at the Beach 1996)*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Got done w/ another watch of Rock/Trip @ Backlash 00. Probably a top 3 Mania main event. 












:lauren


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Great Muta vs. Paul Orndoff @ WCW Slamboree '95


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnny Gargano & AR Fox vs Austin Theory & Josh Briggs - _EVOLVE 119 1/18/19_

Well, this match isn't why I wanted to watch this event, but I'm a stickler for getting TIMES, so I watched it anyways. Gargano was on autopilot, Fox is still the absolute WORST, Briggs does nothing interesting, but I enjoy Theory. He just *looks* like such a quality dickbag that when he backs it up by waiting to jump Gargano until he's on the ground and cool stuff like that, I'm digging it. But yeah, other than him, ooof. Bad. It went 16:11, btw. You're welcome.




Yeah1993 said:


> @Obfuscation; HAYLEY watch Tana/Okada v. Fale/White from the New Beginning show and tell me if I should see it. Sounds like it might be fun with the heel stuff, but what I'm reading is also all over the place. I went to look for reviews on cagematch to maybe get an idea, and I’m seeing: “too many heel tactics so match not good,” “Fale and White were a great team, meshed perfectly,” “you won’t even notice Fale was there,” and conflicting reports about how dead the crowd were for it. Keep it in mind whatever you write for me I shall post on twitter to HUMILIATE you for these same people to laff at.


Will do. I'll be watching this tomorrow at some point so this is guaranteed. (~~~) Fale & White tore apart these two in singles matches with heel work during the Climax, as a unit together I should similarly expect the same. (Jado has this kendo stick gimmick atm, so I'm hoping he pops up as a secondary plan) See how it goes. :hmm:


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Christian vs. Randy Orton *(Smackdown ~ May 6th 2011)*

****


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Mankind Vs British Bulldog (06/1997 RAW)

These two in a RAW matchup at that time seems so “fitting” for that era of RAW. Fun match... mankind wearing an Austin 3:16 shirt... campaigning for Austin to choose him as a tag partner :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Lucha Brothers vs Daga & Tessa Blanchard - Bar Wrestling 29: Four Touchdowns In A Single Game


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Hulk Hogan vs. Vader *(Superbrawl V)*

It's very unfortunate the way Vader was treated post-Hogan in WCW...they could have easily done a great feud here with Vader possibly even taking the big gold belt from Hogan for a period of time, but alas.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon *(SummerSlam 1995)*

**** - ****1/4 at most

Shawn's botches toward the end really drag it down, I think. Plus, I think Shawn in general is overrated, he's fairly sloppy. Wrestlemania XXV another example of his sloppiness.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mark Haskins vs. Bandido _(ROH TV Episode 385)_ *****
https://www.fite.tv/watch/roh-385/2ohab/

This is both guys first match since signing full time contracts with ROH so it's essentially just an introduction to both of them. Get your shit in, get a pop, and get out. Fun watch no doubt but little in terms of structure or story. Haskins was pretty awesome with his late flurries though despite Bandido's lack of selling.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*FW Heavyweight Championship - GCW Rules Match*

Craig Mitchell(c) vs Markus Crane - _Freelance Wrestling: West Hot American Supershow 7/27/18_

Pretty dang nutty bump machine match. We're talking running blockbusters through doors to the floor, mousetraps to the face, ladder dropkicks, & top rope Omega Driver's onto plunderville. 

Crane's transformation from low-rent Stevie Richards type jobber-lackey in 2013 all the way into a noted deathmatch/risk-taker of today's scene, who looks nothing like how he once did. Doubled in size, completely different look, a completely different wrestler. Well, with the exception of being fearless in taking anything/dishing out anything within a match. He's reckless to himself, but undeniably always putting a lot out there for fans. It's quite surreal.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Sting* (Slamboree 1994)*

****

Underrated match I feel, just as good as their GAB 1992 match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Toshiaki Kawada vs. Mick Foley *(HUSTLE May 8th 2004)*


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Royal Rumble '96.

Can't tell you why or how, but for some reason.... it's my favorite Rumble. :toomanykobes :draper1


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Triple H vs. Big Show - Chokeslam Match from Smackdown Episode 6 (23-09-1999)

For such a short match, this was awesome. I really want to watch the whole event after this and perhaps, watch Unforgiven 1999.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Harley Race vs. Ric Flair *(August 31st 1983)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Defiant World Championship*

Rampage(c) vs David Starr - *Defiant: Unstoppable 2/9/19*

Great smash-mouth battle to end a real blast of a PPV, even with all the card changes. Even though he didn't _need_ to, Rampage decided to get more versatile vs Starr, the amount of beefy forearms he threw in this could be counted on one hand. Starr's urgency & the crowd loving him deeply punched everything up. It was a "main event" feel collision, that even with the 21 minute runtime, this thing was paced ideally & these two never slowed down. Starr coming to terms with the desperation of him to finally achieve a defining win in Defiant after all this time came up post-ref bump. One of which seemed a little troubling at first, if only by what could have happened. But the mind games of the determined babyface staring down the barrel (Starr losing himself in looking at the championship as the gold reflected onto his face was 10/10) before making a rash decision made way for that touch more drama in the end, especially with that super-duper crazy nearfall off the piledriver. Reminds me of how Jeff Jarrett tried that many times and it looked bad, yet Starr nailed it here. I'm always pretty keen on finishes where wrestlers can defeat themselves by over-zealous actions or mis-timed moments, so I was digging Starr's errant lariat attempt which had him hurl his entire body way to smash down the much bigger Rampage, only to whiff and ricochet right off the bottom rope. Hell of a good time.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tanahashi/Okada v. White/Fale 2/2/19
Had it's bits that made me sort of look away in disinterest (White working on Okada for that small stretch being the main one), but pretty fun tag overall. I sort of wish we got more outside shenanigans but White dumping the barricade on Tana and then slamming one of the young lions on it is enough to make up for it. I'm not fully on the White train but this is only my 2nd or 3rd time seeing him and he definitely stands out as a shit-talking little cunt who can actually back it up. I gotta mention the sell of the ear when Okada dropkicked him in the side of the head; I love that kind of squirming and writhing. I wasn't really here nor there on Tana and Okada as a team but I dug the stuff like Tana moving Okada out of the way of an oncoming Fale, or Okada coming in to help Tana (what with his leg) suplex Fale. This was mostly about White running roughshod and not even giving the two aces a chance to get any ground though, so it was neat that they convincingly squeezed those moments in where they were able to team up. Hayley warned me about Okada's strikes, and I expect them to suck anyway, but the timing of them actually made me give an audible "oh god, oh god no, stop." Like, after being laid out after a chunk boy like Fale you follow up with those. Yikes. I thought the ending couple minutes were pretty great. Gedo comes in to desperately swing the match in the Kiwis' favour, gets knocked in the face, White with the chair from behind on Tana's famously vulnerable knee, and the inverted figure-four with White dropping f-bombs around while Fale stands over a pretty much unconscious Okada. Tana had nowhere to go and no one to turn to. Really strong way to build that up a 1 v. 1. If I didn't know the result I might have thought the tombstone/styles clash/elbow drop was the finish, actually.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Colt Cabana vs Zack Sabre Jr - ROH Bound By Honor: Night 2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Sting vs NAILZ (Slamboree 93)
I've found the worst Sting match, folks. NAILZ is beyond horrible, like he can't do anything but choke and stomp, that's the extent of his offence. Sting tries his best to get this over but no dice, and even the crowd that LOVES Sting no matter what, couldn't give a shit about this. Sting mercifully ends it with a crossbody off the top.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs Jay White - IWGP Title - NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cicloncito Ramirez v. Damiancito El Guerrero (CMLL 1/7/97)
Holds up in spades. I think what separates this from matches that go for a similar thing, to me, is how unpredictable so much of it is. Even in some great wrestling, you can see wrestlers feeding into each other and running some of the same exchanges you’ve seen so many times before. The first two falls of this went above and beyond with just some insane counters. I legit couldn’t tell what they’re going for until they were tied up on most of it. Damian reversing the wishbone into the camel clutch honestly looked a bit like it was played in reverse. Ciclon springs backward leg-first into Damian, as if he’s ready to pull up and do a bulldog. If you gave me pen and paper and said “write down moves he could do from here,” I don’t know how long it would have taken me to get to “twists around and hits a monkey flip.” He does another ‘spring backward,’ this time from the rope, and hits that rana. You know it’s been close to decade since I’ve seen this for me to forget THAT happened (man, I first saw this in 2009, what the fuck). Even on the moves I saw coming, like the surfboard, Damian just had to roll over with Ciclon twice to boggle me. My rewind button got a fair bit of work through this whole thing and I want to make a bunch of GIFs. The third fall is the least interesting to me because they get a little more co-operative and, for as dumb a ‘criticism’ this sounds, only hit one or two mind-blowing moves. Your bar is high when ‘a couple mind-blowing moves’ is you taking a step down. The dives could have meant more, but they hit them so close to the end of the match that I didn't think they had no impact or anything. They were visually stunning, too. Ciclon’s knees bending back were a great exclamation point on his own. It’s still one hell of a 3rd fall, I have to point out, just not the level of the first two, which had some work I’d call basically flawless. I don’t think I ever thought this was a real MOTDC especially always being a mark for All Japan’s best stuff, and right now I’m guessing I won’t even call it best match of the month with Han/Tamura coming up, but it’s still a masterpiece. Seeing it years after I got into lucha, and being more able to articulate why, I’m more confident in saying that too. Pretty sure it’d be my MOTY in 10 or more other years. Absolutely love that they replayed Damian’s celebration slip in slow motion with two different camera angles, btw.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Rock vs. Triple H *(SummerSlam 1998)*

****1/4


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio *(Great American Bash 1996)*

****1/4 - ****1/2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Gauntlet Match*

Daniel Bryan vs Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston - _WWE: Smackdown 2/12/19_

Oh dear, I guess 40-70 minute terrible gauntlet matches will now be a yearly frequent occurrence for WWE.

Outside of all the clear obvious WWE traits that are throughout every fiber of this nonsense, there's also that side of me that thinks back to how I'd feel some years ago if someone told me there would be a 39 minute Kofi Kingston match where he defeats Bryan Danielson, Samoa Joe, & Jeff Hardy all by slipping on a banana peel. I'd probably have have run away to get away from such a thought. And here we are. But it sucking didn't "bother" me, as if I'd have any expectations from something as silly as WWE trying to not overly produce something as obnoxious as "long winded performances" because they do this all the time now. The apathy can sign on, but the usual checklist of errors is sort of all it had going for it. For the life of me, don't know why someone is beat down often and then they just wait for that wrestler to recover or they "take them to the back". This literally just happened on RAW the past two weeks, plus at the Rumble. Probably missing something in-between there, but that's how frequent this all is. And you know, logic being defeated in WWE's "UNIVERSE", how do you even attempt to put over Kofi wrestling the entire match when A) he doesn't win, B) is given 4 1/2 minutes to recover before Styles wrestles him, C) the guy who wins the match legitimately did one move and snuck in from behind meanwhile nobody else thought of that and/or it is legitimately allowed by the ref as a fair move? I dunno. Never will, either. Just another one for an already large list of super awful WWE matches circa 2019. Can't wait for Elimination Chamber and those soft rubber mats that commentary still shouts are steel metal grates.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Steven Regal vs. Larry Zbyszko* (April 21st 1994)*

****


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Dudley Boyz (Bubba, D-Von & Big Dick Dudley) vs Tommy Dreamer, Spike Dudley & The Sandman - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld 1998


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Jericho vs. Steve Austin *(No Way Out 2002)*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Toshiaki Kawada/Akira Taue v. Steve Williams/Johnny Ace 1/17/97
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xl23id 
Not the full match, but the TV version that has a few minutes missing. Thought it went too long anyway but it was all righty. Williams was easily the highlight for most of it; he was tasked to sell and arm/shoulder area sometime in, and when the initial bump on the barricade took place he’s dropping f-bombs and taking a swing at a cameraman who pissed him off. Most of his stumbling and flaccid arm selling came off really well to me. Plus early on when Ace had a chinlock on Taue, he’s on the apron going “SQUEEEEEEZE!!” while mimicking the move himself. Was amazing. The ‘hot’ tag was underwhelming and not really hot, but Doc put in a cool touch where he couldn’t stretch out his arm and had to just continue crawling over so Ace could tap him. Not a match I’d call actually GOOD good but yeah it was all righty. Ace is never really worth a shit and Kawada’s kicks looked surprisingly limp throughout, though. There was one Ace/Kawada exchange in particular that was pitiful and included maybe one of the worst clotheslines I’ve ever seen. Actually I didn’t really think Kawada was good in this at all. Seemed to be running on autopilot a bit.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Pete Dunne v Joe Coffey
NXT UK TakeOver Blackpool


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*

Nick Aldis(c) vs PJ Black - _ROH: 1/12/19_

A nice change of pace from the usual match one could see within ROH these days. Aldis has sort of *finally* found his niche, and that's with the NWA, basically going the Flair route as the touring champion. Even so much so that he'll change a few alignments depending on the territory. His presence in ROH is that of mostly a dirt under the fingernails type, so he approaches this with enough "tradition" to wrestle Black on the whole, but makes the nods & slight moments to work in his bodyguard to help him out of certain jams. The neat thing here is that Black is sort of the exact same way since showing up in ROH. He's not a massive prick, but he'll take liberties and little things like lulling opponents in that he'll allow a clean break, only to strike immediately as their guard is down. Not shy from poking someone in the eyes either. So it was a collision of two wrestlers trying to defeat the other with what they can do between the ropes, and when Plan A didn't secure things, take a dip into Plan B to try and swing things back in their favor. A good time this was.

I really wish Colt Cabana isn't on commentary for the promotion, though. Unbearable egotistic geek burying wrestlers & his commentator partners every single match on every single event. Black's Billy Goat's Curse didn't look too good as he struggled to lock it in on a quick thinking Aldis, but dude, shut the hell up. It's not _"your"_ move.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Christian vs. Edge *(No Mercy 2001)*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

R.E.D. (Ben-K, Big R Shimizu & PAC) vs. Tribe Vanguard (Kagetora, KAI & YAMATO) - Dragon Gate Open The New Year Gate 2019: Day 2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Rick Rude vs Dustin Rhodes (BEACH BLAST IRONAMN MATCH) ****
Well, this was tremendous. Lots of displaying the proverbial HATE with forearms right to the head, or spitting on each other. Rude froths from the mouth at points, and he looks like a psycho as he beats the shit out of Dustin. Dustin gets in his shots whenever he can, and he targets the notoriously bad back. Lots of great work from Dustin, and Rude's selling is of course wonderful. Rude hits the Rude Awakening to go 1-0. He continues belting the crap out of Dustin, who is a fantastic face in peril. One of the highlights is when Rude slaps on a sleeper, and Dustin has an INCREDIBLE sell as his eyes roll in the back of his head. He survives it, and mounts a comeback. Dustin tries to throw punches but Rude ducks a few, SO DUSTIN FAKES HIM OUT, AND RUNS BEHIND HIM TO HIT THE BULLDOG TO GO 1-1. Fuck Yeah, love that shit. They get desperate from this point, and they try to end it, but the time runs out just as Dustin hits the Bulldog. 

Fantastic match, and a highlight of what's been a really boring show thus far.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cruiserweight Championship:* Buddy Murphy (c) vs. Akira Tozawa _(Elimination Chamber Kickoff)_ **** 1/2*

This was the kind of match that would look amazing on a highlight reel but the stuff that happened between the big spots wasn't much of anything, although it probably didn't help that a big chunk of it was taken up by a damn New Day interview. Come on WWE, wtf is that?? Anyway, when these two were clicking they had some great chemistry and the crowd was losing their minds. Back senton when Murphy was draped across the ropes looked awesome as did the other two BIG spots in the match. Wasn't too enamored with Buddy's selling _during_ the match but he did a great job right at the finish and afterwards as well. This totally deserved to be on the main show.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

WALTER vs. Mark Davis _(FCP Wrestle House '19)_ **** 1/4*
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av43784837?from=search&seid=9445204544439389453

Good entertaining brawl that goes all over the building in the first half. Then they move on to destroying each other's hands in the guardrails. We get lots of chops and suplexes and we're having a good time, but the match seems to just keep going and going and that goes on for too long imo while steering away from selling the hands in the process as they just obliterate each other with chops (which is basically what I expected the whole match to be). The finish kinda sucks too but it's mostly about the postmatch happenings here. I think this may have been a sendoff for WALTER? Not sure. Worth a watch but nothing we really haven't seen before.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bobby Eaton & Chris Benoit vs Ric Flair & Arn Anderson (MAIN EVENT 25/7/93) ***1/2
Well, to the shock of no one this was fucking great. All the offence is wonderful, as are the control segments on the faces. Flair is SO giving to Benoit, as he lets this deranged lunatic beat the snot out of him. Arn gets in as it breaks down, he kills Bobby with the Spinebuster for 3.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

PAC vs. Will Ospreay _(RPW High Stakes 2019)_ **** 1/2*

I was kinda dreading watching this once I heard about the length and the overbooking but I'll say for certain that I totally loved the first 20 minutes. Wonderful vicious attack from PAC instead of being totally 50/50 flippy shit. Unfortunately everything after the ref bump wasn't good at all and felt verryyyyy drawn out. Still the 20 minutes we got of them wrestling was excellent and I'd love to see a rematch. Would even be down for a 30 minute ironman match or something.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott Steiner vs. DDP *(Greed 2001)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

John Cena vs. Cesaro *(Raw~July 6th 2015)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Larry Zbyszko vs. Scott Hall *(Souled Out 1998)*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Velveteen Dream vs Johnny Gargano - NXT 20/02/2019*

Okay match. Knew it would be massively overhyped because one, it's NXT. Two, they were doing cool moves after no selling stuff which generally leads to £££. The start of the match was really cool. Dream kept on getting that slap in, drawing Gargano in and trying to get him to lose focus. Then the match really boring once Gargano took control. Uninspiring heel work by Gargano. A total bore on top and vastly uninteresting character work. The finishing stretch was okay. It was very much indie no sell which was eye rolling. They hit some big moves, kicked out of them. This is awesome chants. You know the routine. Meh ***1/4*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Larry Zbyszko vs. AJ Styles *(January 29th 2003)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Terry Funk vs. Ricky Steamboat *(Clash of the Champions VII)*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Roy Regal vs Marty Jones - World Of Sport 11/10/1986 *

A skinny Regal!!! A blonde Regal!!!! I’m in new territory here. I’m never seen or heard much about Marty jones apart from being one of Dynamite Kid’s trainers and thus being one of the few to scare DK to death. WOS had rounds which, as a big RINGS aficionado that I am, I like. There some great unique holds and counters, stuff that I’ve never seen before and can’t call. I appreciate the golf-esc commentary. Only brits will get what I mean. *****


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Lex Luger vs. Stan Hansen *(Halloween Havoc 1990)*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Didn't Rings almost completely stop rounds in like 1994? At least, before they started really focusing on shoots and moving away from works because at that point idk. IIRC none of my favourite Rings matches have rounds, myself, tbh. IMO they were so much better off letting the guys just continuously go at it. Something like Han/Tamura being broken up for a break three minutes in might have been a tragedy because the drama would have to be built up again. I mean I'd trust THOSE two to do it but I do think we'd lose something just having the match split at a couple points. Yamamoto/Kohsaka 4/4/97 tying up on the mat for as long as they did and working toward the 30 minute draw would have definitely been hurt with rounds casting a shadow and breaking up any potential hold, IMO.



Mitsuharu Misawa v. Kenta Kobashi 1/20/97


Spoiler: quite lotsa words



Ahhhhhh Lord. Where do I start? I’d call this a “really good match” up until about the fifteen minute mark where Misawa takes that elbow bump on the guardrail. Which btw is a spectacular fucking spot to start arm work on, and from that point the match just keeps getting better. I’m not even using a boring catchphrase when saying that, I think the match just genuinely got better and better as time went by. I always forget about how good Kobashi’s chops used to look, by the way. The spinning back chop in particular is probably one of the best looking strikes ever. He throws it with so much force that I’m not sure how his opponent doesn’t get bruised half the time. Kobashi had quite a few ways to work the arm but man the cross-armbreaker tussles were easily my favourite because of how much desperation had to be shown from both guys. I really loved how Misawa would try to grasp onto the arm using the other hand early on, it really made Kobashi work for the hold so of course it came off like a real struggle. Misawa’s selling was pretty much unbelievable overall. At certain points he just felt to me like the greatest seller of all time; he even had like four or five different ways to wriggle his fingers. At first it was just your usual back and forth wriggle, then he did the ‘rolling curl’ thing, then he started the blood pressure balloon motions. Using an injured body part for offense might be a bigger pet peeve to me than to anybody else but I thought a lot of the stuff done here with it was really good. Couple points I could have done without but there were others where Kobashi would just come at him from the right (wrong?) direction so he’d put the closest limb up to at least make Kobashi’s face collide with bone. And that limb would unfortunately be the hurt arm. There was also one moment where Misawa tries to use the opposite arm, and then chuck out a spinkick but is met with another suplex, which is which like a no, you can’t just be fine trying the other three limbs. The elbow on the lariat was fucking unreal; for the first time in about fifteen minutes Kobashi looked even 40% as in trouble as Misawa (even though he seemed to get tremendously more sweaty from throwing Misawa around) - just off of one move. The difference between the way they sold was really awesome, too. Kobashi more theatrically rolls out of the ring because he just isn’t able to take it and doesn’t know where to put himself. Misawa is more restrained, he sort of sells sometimes like when you get a surprise hit in the nuts but it takes you a second to process it and you just gently want to sit down and not move. I have to mention that one sell Misawa does before he hops over the ropes, too, where he let his arm dangle like a deli salami – maybe to let blood rush through it before he grips the ropes. The ending stretch is about as good as any I can remember. At least, that I’ve seen in multiple years because I’ve spent a depressingly low amount of time rewatching what I’d consider the cream of the crop in wrestling (or watching those new discoveries that could join that group). Kobashi hitting Misawa out of the air with the lariat was another fucking unreal moment and Kobashi hobbles on the floor like a deer with a snapped leg (because of the arm) trying to get to the pin. Misawa blocking any lariat with his arms is like, the ‘2 count’ of standing spots as far as drama goes. He didn’t target Kobashi’s arm very much, no, but his defensive offense like that was I guess softening Kobashi up for the big bombs. I certainly didn’t remember the finish to the match, so when Misawa hit Tiger Driver ’91 I thought it was it over - starting from the two-count all the way until Kobashi’s kick out a split second later. It was about the most perfect SLOVENLY shoulder movement at the last possible moment I’ve seen as a kick out. Kobashi’s attempted kneeling lariats followed each by a totally exhausted collapse on the ground must be the kind of emotion that most see during a lot of the big 21st Century Kobashi matches that I don’t. Tries his absolute damnedest to match the captain he used to live behind, but just can’t do enough to top him as the real ace, and the title run ends. Ever since going through 90s AJ I’ve thought this was ‘The end’ of the company’s consistent hot streak, so to speak, and assuming I still think that’s true, at the very least they ended on something seriously elite instead of “just” great. I wonder how many matches have been this good since.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Christopher Daniels & Kazarian vs. AJ Styles & Kurt Angle *(Slammiversary 2012)*

****1/2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Ric Flair* (Starrcade 1993)*

****1/2

This match always holds up through the years of an annual watch or two.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Mil Muertes vs. Fenix - Grave Consequences Match - S1E19 LU


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada* (February 17th 2000)
*
***3/4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*United States Championship:* R-Truth (c) vs. Andrade vs. Rey Mysterio _(Smackdown 2/26)_ **** 1/4*

Fast paced and hella fun!


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu *(August 1st 1998)*

****


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Vendetta)*

:banderas One of the best of all-time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Akira Taue *(March 6th 1999)*

***3/4 - ****

Match for the vacant Triple Crown, underrated match I've always felt.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Eddie Kingston vs. Trevor Lee (AAW The Final Stand)*

Two of my favorite guys in 2019 (so far) having a banger as expected. Real good AAW sendoff for Trev.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*NXT UK Tag Team Championship:* Grizzled Young Vets (c) vs. Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan _(NXT UK 2/27)_ **** 1/4*

Really damn solid match match wrestled in front of that god forsaken Royal Rumble Axxess crowd that I swear they must have taped 60 different matches in front of. :lol Oney looks to be in the best shape of his life right now so I can only hope they do a little something with him. At least he's popping up in this Cruiserweight tournament so that's a start!


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker *(No Way Out 2006)*

****1/2


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham *(January 20th 1987)*

****3/4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*ICW World Championship*

DCT(c) vs Jackie Polo - _ICW: Bravehearto 9/23/18_

Wow, this is truly phenomenal. To think, it wasn't even originally meant to happen. I love when a wrestler changes their look to fit the scenario for a match, and Polo damn near transforming on a whim to be this rugged monster completely overtaking his former friend is stunning. Coach Trip is a grade A swine in this, helping Polo at every turn, while trying to make DCT think he should just lose for his best bet. All this emotion, fantastic use of just piling on all the years within Polo Promotions to conjure up this match over the span of one month and one heel turn for Jackie on DCT. The crushing headlock chokeout finish was such a great touch, too. Watching the last gasp of a joyous faction have its last breathe squeezed out. One of my favorite matches from 2018, bar none.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Who and what the fuck is any of that and should I watch it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Ric Flair vs Lex Luger (Starrcade 1988)*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Joe vs Mysterio vs Almas vs Truth


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Cruiserweight Title #1 Contender's Tournament 1st Round:* Oney Lorcan vs. Humberto Carrillo _(205 Live 3/5)_ **** 1/2*

This ruled. Of course the crowd didn't give a shit for the bulk of it but Oney had the right gameplan of trying to ground Humberto at every turn and shorten the distance between them. Lots of good stuff in the closing minutes where the crowd wakes up a bit and Oney looked to have been knocked silly on a MASSIVE superkick. ONEY! :mark:

Also this was far better imo than Tozawa/Cedric which was extremely sloppy and felt like it went 35 minutes.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Filthy Tom Lawlor vs Jake "I still have SWAGGER" Hager. MLW Fusion ep20 ***3/4 

This fucking rules! A match that is my jam all the way from start to finish. 

Over the last few weeks Team Filthy and the Stud Stable have been feuding because Tom shit in Parker's hat, so he sent his boys after him in revenge and it turned into a blood feud after Hager attacked one of Tom's MMA training partners Seth Petruzelli in the gym. So now we're here. 

Sidenote: Parker introduces Hager as "THE MAN WHO RULES THE WORLD", and i rage very hard at the world for that blasphemy. 

Tom has been a heel for a little while, as is Swagger. But over the course of the match Lawlor starts to get cheered more, and they do a fantastic job of getting the crowd completely behind him by the end. They take it to the mat for a while and it's very good because of their backgrounds, and they're always doing something like grabbing a limb or fighting for position. It's everything i enjoy. Hager is now wrestling like an actual big man for the first time in a REALLY long time as he throws Tom around, and really kicks the snot out of him. Tom dies on everything and he's a very good bumper, and he gets the crowd further behind him. His comeback rules as he gets to show some fire as a face, and he knocks it out of the park. Really fun finishing run. They have a smooth as hell transition from the armbar to the ankle lock, and it looks like Tom will lose but he gets himself out of it. The ref is distracted, and because he's not a fully fledged face yet, and it wouldn't be true to his character if he didn't take advantage of it. Tom thumbs Jake in the eye, and crucifixes him to win. 

I love MLW SO much.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Who and what the fuck is any of that and should I watch it


This is when I wish Craig was still around to help me sell it. Very Scotland, very influential.

If you can find it, then sure. Although, I do say it's one of those matches that feels bigger if knowing the history of the wrestler's past. But that could just be a cop out. And I'm not talking about a terrible film. :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH TV Championship:* Jeff Cobb (c) vs. Silas Young _(ROH TV Ep. 389)_ ****

Wow, this was shockingly dull and got a lot of time just for the sake of it. Very average match with no creativity or suspense behind it. Disappointing.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk* (Great American Bash 1989)*

****1/2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rob Van Dam vs. Jeff Hardy - Invasion 2001.

Soooooooooooooooooooo underrated. 

What a year 2001 was for PPV matches.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The debut match of Hulk Hogan in the WWF/E.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Rey Mysterio* (Nitro ~ March 22nd 1999)*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Antonio Honda | KO-D Openweight Title Match - DDT Into The Fight 2012*

Going into this expecting a big comedy match that goes 30 minutes. Both guys are prolific comedy guys, perhaps two of the most proflic comedy wrestlers of this century. And I certainly got some of that. Got some light comedy from both guys in the beginning, exchanging foot stomps. Honda trash talking with a mouth full of water. Stuff like that. It was very amusing but Honda also begun working on the arm of Dino with Dino selling it pretty well, now switching his punching arm to his left (with the right arm being worked on). Then the match flipped a switch when Honda got busted open off the ring post. The match turned from very good to epic. Honda's face got covered pretty quick and the match turned into a slug fest with the two going ham on each other with wild punches, drawing more blood. It also lead to the great visual of Dino being sprayed with Honda's blood. Looked grim and like something you'd see Midsouth or Memphis. Dino still continued to sell the arm which is even better. Honda continues on with his arm work without dropping it like most brawls can do, and locks on the tightest lock looking Anaconda Vice I've seen in wrestling. The finish stretch is a good one with Dino hitting all his big offence, moonsault, shining hump (basically a double knee strike with his crotch) and Danshoku Driver. A great finale to an awesome match. Not exactly what I expected from this match but I came out of it enjoying it a whole lot more than I expected. Seeing a comedy match transition into a bloody slugfest so seamlessly is something to behold. It just shows that just because they are mainly comedy guys, it doesn't mean they can't work a lick because they had a great match with two amazing performances that would fit anywhere. *****1/2*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I just saw AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens vs Cesaro on the Raw (4/4/16) episode :trips8






Wow, this was a pretty good match! I remember back when I was watching this contest live at the time how unpredictable the match was, and how I had NO clue who the winner would be. I felt like ANYBODY in this match could've won and faced Roman Reigns for the WWEWHC title. At this point, Jericho just got a big victory by beating Styles the previous night. Styles was still the fresh and hot newcomer here. Owens just lost the IC title the previous night, and could've easily moved up to the main-event scene here. Finally, Cesaro had an AWESOME RETURN on this episode too :mark: :mark:

Plus, ALL 4 of these guys (Styles, Jericho, Owens, and Cesaro) are great in the ring. Plus, there's also the fact that Sami Zayn could've easily had Cesaro's spot here for the original Fatal-4-Way match, and he's a great wrestler too!

Anyway, Styles was the correct winner in hindsight. I would've been cool with Jericho, Owens, Cesaro, or even Zayn (if he was in this match) winning here; but I think the events after this match worked out pretty damn well for Styles in the end. 

This Fatal-4-Way still holds up pretty good to this day, and it certainly aged well too. Kudos to all 4 men were putting on an awesome main-event.

I gave Styles/Jericho/Owens/Cesaro a small boost up to an 8/10 because not only was this match pretty good, but I had such a blast watching this main-event :lol

It would definitely be up there as a MOTY contender for 2016


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Cena vs Edge - Summerslam 2006.


My favourite match from their 2006 feud. I loved the finish with the brass knuckles. It was convincing and put over Edge in a big way as a heel to go over Cena at a time when Cena never lost and getting the win in Cena's home town. JR shouting ''son of a bitch'' when Edge pins Cena after hitting him with the brass knuckles was brilliant. I thought Cena sold it great as well. Everyone criticizes Cena's selling at times and rightfully so, but he put over Edge well in this match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Filthy Tom Lawlor vs Shane "Swerve" Strickland (MLW Fusion Episode 27) ***** *
OH, MY GOD. This was absolutely incredible. Like, I thought "Oh, this should very good" But it completely blew my mind. On my first watch I gave it ****1/2, but watching it again I have to go all the way. I get that some are going to say I've gone full Nasty, but I loved every second of this. 

Backstory is that Ki beat Swerve for the title, and Swerve has a rematch in a few weeks. While Tom won Battle Riot, and has a title shot whenever he wants it. 

Low Ki is on commentary, and if ever wanted to do it full time he'd be one of the best in the world. He adds real insight for the submissions, and how as a fighter you would attempt to counter it, and if you get stuck in the wrong spot you're well and truly fucked. He also calls them both marks, but he also makes sure to put them both over as real threats to him. Striker is also on call to even it out with his awfulness. Saying shit like Tom would be confused if he gets in the wrong part of the of the ring, like he hasn't been doing this for 3 years. Dumb cunt. 

ANYWAY, THE MATCH. 

There is along feeling out process to start, and it's great stuff as they fight for positions and add struggle to everything. Swerve goes after the arm, and he completely murders it for half the match. He bends it in all the gross angles, and is always doing something interesting to it, instead of being lazy and just sitting in it. Truly the best control segment I've seen from him. Filthy's selling is amazing, as he blends normal wrestling selling with how it would go if it got fucked up in a MMA bout. At one point while Swerve has his legs wrapped around Tom's waist and bends both his arm behind his back (Ki is amazing here as he points out if Tom doesn't get out in a hurry, there is a real chance both his shoulders will be dislocated), AND TOM STUMBLES TO THE ROPES AND BITES THE TOP ONE TO BREAK THE HOLD. Holy fuck he's just SO good. 

Swerve starts throwing kicks at the arm as as hard as he can, and Tony mentions how it reminds him of Ki, which will be important in a while. Tom fights back, and sells the arm as he does it. He throws really good chops and punches, and Swerve bumps and sells awesomely, while doing everything he can to stop it. Ki starts to get annoyed on commentary, AND TOM HITS A ONE ARMED GERMAN SUPLEX. GODDAMN, MAN. Selina (the main heel manager, and Ki's manager) makes her way out to distract the ref, and Ki jumps through the crowd to hit a gross combo kick to the back of Tom's head. Lawlor rolls to the outside, and Swerve is conflicted and shit, so Ki screams at him to finish it, AND SHANE HITS A DOUBLE STOMP THE FLOOR, AND ANOTHER ONE ACROSS THE GUARD RAIL. He rolls Tom back in.1....2....LAWLOR KICKS OUT. Shane well and truly snaps when he bends Tom's arm back all the way to mat and stomps on it. Filthy again kicks out, and Ki is going insane on the ramp. Shane pick Lawlor up off the mat in the death valley position, BUT TOM SLIPS DOWN INTO THE CHOKE SPOT, AND TO MAKE UP FOR THE DEAD ARM HE PULLS HIS WRIST TAPE OFF WITH HIS MOUTH, AND WRAPS IT AROUND SHANE'S THROAT AND PLACES HIS GOOD ARM AROUND IT, AND SHANE CAN'T GET OUT OF IT SO HE TAPS OUT. 

Jesus Fucking Christ, what a match! MLW is the most underrated company in the world. 

Post match, Tom announces he's calling for his title match in February :fuckyeah


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Bret Hart vs. Chris Benoit *(Nitro ~ October 4th 1999)*

**** - ****1/4


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs Toshiaki Kawada - AJPW June 6th 1997 [Triple Crown Title Match]*

_Probably one of the more weaker additions to the feud but still a great match. The start is fine enough. The limb work is a bit paint by numbers and it's not all that interesting early on but the strikes and bombs are where their bread & butter lies so it's not a big surprise, and it doesn't lead to much. Kawada is in control for most of the match and does a hell of a job doing it. He is vicious and nasty with his strikes, constantly using the gamengiri to cut off a Misawa comeback. There are a few no sells spots that are very well done by Misawa (and Kawada - nice of him to show off his pearly white teeth; all two of them). The finishing stretch was really good but it was sort of hard to buy into the Tiger Drives and powerbombs until the end. Like I said. Great match but lacking somewhat. *****1/4*_


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho *(Fall Brawl 1996)*

***3/4


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs Double J(IYH)

Good solid contest, I think the two were having fun in that match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon (WWE WrestleMania 33)*

I appreciate it a bit more than I did in 2017; the beginning was legitimately great, but quickly after the match becomes shit w/ Shane getting way too much time on the offense.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*IWGP United States Championship:* Juice Robinson (c) vs. Chase Owens _(NJPW New Japan Cup Finals 3/24)_ **** 1/4*

Very much enjoyed this. Loved the dueling work on the midsection and the selling that came into play late in the match. Shenanigans were fine with me outside of the cane segment with Jado because that just took way too long.  I know a lot of people were upset with Juice losing in the fashion he did to Chase in the 1st round of the cup (pretty much dominated tbh) but they ended up making him look like a world-beater here by overcoming 3 guys essentially to keep his title. It all worked! Solid defense.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (WWE WrestleMania 31)*

Always incredible. There are not many things in wrestling ever that have been better than that Superman Punch sequence w/ Brock's otherworldly selling.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

^ Best WM Main Event ever. :brock

*Hikaru Sato vs HARASHIMA - DDT Osaka Bay Blues Special 2010
*

Sato hits a slick as fuck flying armbar in midair. WTF! Excellent duel grappling w/ HARASHIMA going for the leg and Sato going for the arm. The striking was top notch throughout too. You could really feel the impact of the kicks both through at each other. The selling was pretty good, nothing to pick holes at. 20 minutes flew by like a breeze. Fun & easy watch. *****1/2*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*ROH TV Title:* Jeff Cobb (c) vs. Shane Taylor _(ROH 17th Anniversary Show)_ **** 3/4*

Pretty awesome hossfest. Cobb clotheslining him SO hard that his own momentum took him clean out of the ring was pretty wild as was the CLEVELAND destroyer from Taylor.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*New Japan Cup Semi Final:* Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA - *****

I really wanted to like this more than I did. It was quite good for a while. Environment was great & the crowd was red hot for SANADA. Tanahashi had the perfect gameplan of attacking the legs and sticking to it but quite frankly SANADA's selling was horrendous. He barely even tried and his facial expressions were nonexistent. The longer the match went the more interest I lost. Skull End just doesn't do anything for me. I don't think SANADA is anywhere near being ready to be in a top spot.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Rick Martel vs Jumbo Tsuruta (AWA 09/29/1985)*

One of the best 'bombfests' you'll find. I fucking looooooooooove this match.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Ric Flair vs. Randy Savage *(Nitro ~ August 12th 1996)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Ric Flair *(Superbrawl 1991)*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg (WrestleMania 33)*

:brock

I. FUCKING. LOVE . THIS. FUCKING. MATCH.

LOVE IT. LOVE IT. LOVE IT.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kay Lee Ray vs Candy Floss - _WWE: NXT UK 3/13/19_

Squash/// cool to see KLR come in and feel like a big deal right off the bat. Even if this is still WWE and there's like a whole bunch of problems to be had. As I cram tons of NXT today, I realize this whole edition of NXT UK is very ICW-heavy. KLR, Wolfgang, Kenny Williams, Noam Dar, Mark Coffey, & Joe Coffey. That's awesome, surreal, & a bunch of other things to still take in. Here's hoping the tapings in Glasgow really makes the most of this.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Low-Ki w/Selina vs DAGA w/K-DAWG93 10/11/18 ***
This my first time seeing DAGA, and I like him. He's got that MMA/Wrestler hybrid going on, and he does it pretty well. Ki is Ki, you either love him or hate him. I love him because I like living. Lots of hard strikes, and gradual escalation of DAGA showing he's got a real chance of beating Ki if he can just pull it all together. Ki has a brief but really fun control seg, before a good comeback from DAGA. Ricky Martinez, whose the new version of one of the Rottweilers. Comes out to distract Konnan and the ref. SO LOW KI RIPS DAGA'S CAULIFLOWER EAR OPEN, AND NOW IT'S BLEEDING ALL OVER THE MAT. HOLY SHIT. He hits a HUGE Double Stomp to the back to take it.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

The Brainbusters vs. The Hart Foundation *(SummerSlam 1989)*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Aja Kong vs Hikaru Shida *****
So, with Shida getting signed to AEW, and me not knowing who she is. I asked MC for a match rec and I got this, and all I can say it GODDAMN. 

It starts off with Shida throwing forearms, and Aja looking annoyed at this little shit for daring to hit her. They fight on the outside where they throw chairs at each other before Kong smashes Shida's knee with a metal bin, and from there she blasts the fuck out of it. Classic Kong control seg. But the real eye opener is Shida, and how incredibly sympathetic she is with her selling and facial reactions. She keeps trying to fight back with knees to Kong, and while she can push her back, she's doing further damage to herself and only making it worse. It's INCREDIBLE to watch it unfold. Kong uses a metal bin at one point to cut her off. Shida slowly fights back, and goes after the hand in revenge, and holy fuck does she maul it. Stomping on it like a crazy person, and doing everything she can to break it. Aja's selling is wonderful, as is Shida's who is still selling the messed up knee. They fight on the ramp, AND KONG HITS A FUCKING BRAIN BUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTER ONTO IT. Oh No! Shida's amazing sympatheic selling gets used again as she does such a wonderful job of dragging her dead body down the ramp, it actually feels like she wont make it and when she dose roud She's still dead, and Aja takes such glee in hurting her more, but she takes too long, and Shida fights back. They have a super dramatic final run. AND SHIDA GOES NUTS WITH KNEES INCLUDING ONE THAT BUSTS KONG WIDE OPEN. They keep fighting and Aja spits blood on her, and even kicks out at one after a big knee. Shida blasts her with a cane shot, and then nails a motherfucker of a double running knee to get the 3. 

30 minutes ago I had never heard of Hikaru Shida. I damn sure know who she is now. This year is going to be SO much fun


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

:banderas

Aja proved she could still bring it and Shida put in a classic performance. This is why Oz is the best.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I re-watched Shida vs Aja, going the full 5. What a match.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Kurt Angle vs. The Rock--WWE Smackdown 18/07/2002
*
Pretty generic TV match. Had a decent start with Rock slamming Angle’s heads into anything he could find but Angle gained control and it turned into the typical face v heel match. Angle hit a few nice suplexes but he was generally dull and uninteresting to watch and Rock made an okay comeback without blowing me away. And interference ugh*. **1/4*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (WWE Money In The Bank 2015)*

Good match, but I don't love it like I did 4 years ago. Great performance by Ambrose, as he is the one who holds the match together all the way through for me. Seth was very, very generic & dull w/ his long heat segment & as usual his offense didn't do a thing for me, except for the ending when he went to town w/ those running bombs to the barricade. Dean's promo after is still awesome, too.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn fun match. It's mostly a slugfest with Taker dominating 80% of the match, but it was structured well and the crowd were hot for Flair's comebacks. A few fun spots through the match and entertaining commentary throughout. An easy watch. The only downer is the botched finish but otherwise a good match. ****3/4*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Genichiro Tenryu vs. Keiji Muto *(AJPW June 8th 2001)*

****1/2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*I-Crown Championship - Lumberjack Match*

Mike Quackenbush(c) vs Jigsaw - _Chikara: Pick Up or Delivery_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kota Ibushi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (last night's NJPW show, don't remember the name of it & I am too lazy to check it out now)*

Probably their weakest match yet, but still pretty good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fenix vs Will Osperay - PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2016


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker - WWE No Mercy 2002*

Simply fantastic. One of the best matches of the match type. Everything a Hell In A Cell Match should be. Didn't go out of the match in some cheap way. It was a bloody slugfest with some great storytelling. Awesome finish too. Brock was great all round here. Dishing out some big bombs or bumping for Taker - anything he was asked to do, he did it well. Taker was not far behind him and sure his selling of the hand wasn't the best but I can't put that down to adrenaline. A shout out to Heyman and his great managerial performance too.* ****3/4*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pentagon Jr. & Fenix vs Chris Hero & Tommy End - PWG BOLA 2016: Night Two


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x21s6s

Vader & Mike Awesome vs Samoa Joe & Dan Maff ***
Up until 15 minutes ago I had no idea this ever happened, but I'm happy I found it. Joe vs Vader rules, as does him vs Awesome. Maff as always tries super hard, even if he's not that great. Joe gets controlled for a while, and that's good fun because he's getting beaten by two of the best to ever do it. Fun Maff hot tag before Joe turns on him, and the heels beat him


Everyone should watch this.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Tony Deppen vs Johnathan Gresham - GCW The Block Is Hot 03/05*

Very good match. Some excellent mat wrestling with a great sense of escalation into more fire and heated exchanges between the two. Deppen with the addition of his excellent character work, sold the leg extremely well. It was used perfectly too as a lead into switches of momentum constantly. Gresham had yet another amazing performance in 2019. Loved this. ****3/4*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cactus Jack vs Vader (16/3/94)***1/2 
THE EAR MATCH. It occurred to me that I'd never watched the full match, only the famous spot. This is a really good sprint version of their normal match. Vader beats the everloving fuck out of Mick, who sells like a God. And Mick has manic energy like no one else. Short and fun control segment on Mick before the famous hangman spot where the top of his ear gets ripped off. The ref immediately realises something is wrong, and stops Vader from advancing. We get a shot of Jack on the floor and he looks to be in pain, but I can't tell if he's laying in blood. BUT NEVERMIND THAT SHIT, JACK SPRINGS BACK TO LIFE AND STARTS GOING NUTS ON VADER. Holy Shit. Vader cuts him off, and quickly ends it with a gross Laraitoooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Cena vs Triple H vs Edge - Backlash 2006. ****3/4*


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*WCW Thunder - January 6, 2000*
*Cruiserweight Championship Match:*
Madusa *(c)* vs. Asya


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Anchamu vs Mei Suruga - Gatoh Move 21st May 2019 *

This was awesome. Constant mugging for the camera in attempt to be more presentable for YouTube views. It was great seeing them do a move then turn and smile at the camera. Not just that, there was some fun back and forth wrestling in this short match.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett vs Sting - Bound for Glory 2006.

Pretty underwhelming on a rewatch. The first five or so minutes are fun with Jarrett out wrestling Sting and the commentators referencing possible ring rust on Sting's part which leads you to believe Sting will make this efficient comeback, but instead you get a series of poorly worked spots, little to no psychology with random moves out of nowhere (the bad tombstone being the worst of it) and slow and plodding segments. It's also funny that once Angle takes over as the referee the DQ stipulation goes right out of the window. The finish is enjoyable but the bulk of the match is not good. Both guys were definitely capable of producing a much better match, but 13 years ago people were just happy to see Sting win the belt and they were also excited about Angle's debut in TNA - and because of that I don't think they tried as well as they could. ***1/2*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Buddy Rose & Doug Somers vs Midnight Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) - AWA 30/08/86*

The crowd was going crazy from the start. Even before the guys started doing anything. And they carry that all the way through. The Midnight Rockers show off their athleticism, the fans clap like nothing. Rose and Somers speak in the corner, boos ring out. It’s great. Nothing is better than a loud crowd. The crowd gets even louder once Shawn bleeds. Love Somers going right for the cut once he sees it, opening it up more with Shawn selling every punch like a million bucks - it might just be his best selling performance of his career. The beat down of Michaels is excellent. Aggression and ruthless. The build to the hot tag is amazing. Shawn gets a brief moment of chance but he is so hurt that he doesn’t make it to Marty in time. There is another point in the match where Michaels staggers to the wrong corner because he is so disoriented and it just makes you want the hot tag more and more. And when it comes, the roof is blown off. Jannetty comes in like a house on fire and kicks some ass. Somers takes a heck of a beating with his head ramming into the post twice, getting busted open himself. The part where Shawn Michaels gets his payback for the beatdown Rose and Somers gave him earlier in the match was truly fantastic. The finish would normally be a downer but it added to the hatred of the feud and fit the story of the match perfectly. Fantastic match. * ****3/4 *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon - WrestleMania 22.

x6cr3d2

Some fun moments, entertaining commentary but not much of an actual match. ***1/2*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Moose vs Luchasaurus - _Impact Wrestling/House of Hardcore: A Night You Can't Mist 6/8/19_

More Luchasaurus in wrestling is a good thing. Even better when he wrestles fellow quality hosses that share animal-centric names.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship:* Roppongi 3K (c) vs. BUSHI & Shingo _(NJPW Road to Wrestling Dontaku 4/26)_ **** 3/4*

Doing a big ol fat catch up and nearly skipped over this one, but glad I didn't. Really damn good match with some fucking AWESOME exchanges between Shingo & SHO. Shingo just obliterating people is always a joy to see. Finishing stretch was a lot of fun although the finish itself felt a little flat. Don't think BUSHI ever tried to use the mist either...? (unless I missed it, idk)

-----------------

Also watched Ibushi/ZSJ from Sengoku Lord and that just didn't do anything for me at all unfortunately. Oh well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Robbie X vs Sean Kustom - _Defiant: Loaded #25 5/26/19_

This is one out of the blue sprint trilogy I'm totally into. Part of me is wanting this to make it to the next PPV, as the larger crowds are more receptive towards them and it's a better atmosphere for them to build upwards on, but whenever I can get the third match in the series, I'll be very looking forward to it. Glad Kustom is now on my radar, and Robbie X has been one of those "hidden" UK finds that's been beneficial to the scene since WWE did their raid last year.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*WWE Championship:* Kofi Kingston (c) vs. Daniel Bryan _(RAW 5/6)_ *****
*WWE Championship:* Kofi Kingston (c) vs. AJ Styles vs. Sami Zayn _(SD Live 5/7)_ **** 1/4*

Still baffles me that WWE was SO fucking desperate for ratings they had Kofi defend in legit WWE Title matches on back-to-back nights. Wild. Anyway, the match with Bryan was solid but nothing too memorable outside of Kofi taking some nasty bumps. Triple threat match was a lot of fun with a much more lively crowd. Would've liked something a little more creative with the finish though other than Sami hitting 3 straight blue thunder bombs just for Kofi to kick out of all of them and hit the Trouble In Paradise outta nowhere. Kofi has damn sure been a fighting champion though. (Y)


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi *(October 21st 1997)*

****1/2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Mitsuharu Misawa vs. KENTA (ROH Glory By Honor 2007)*

Good match w/ a great atmosphere. The best moment is when KENTA tries to be the disrespectful junior punk that he was by slapping Misawa a few times instead of giving him a clean break, so Misawa answers by destroying him with some elbows :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Defiant World Championship*

Rampage(c) vs PAC - _Defiant: Loaded #27 6/9/19_

The most de-facto babyface PAC has been since his return to wrestling. Actually having to use some more of his flying offense from the past because Rampage is such a massive hoss, it would be one of the few ways he'd have an advantage. The dusty finish was always inevitable, no way he'd win this championship on the weekly show either, but doesn't take away from the fun to be had. Neither wrestler's best match of the year, but a good one.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Mitsuharu Misawa *(May 2nd 1999)*

****1/4 - ****1/2

The annual watch


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

_*Arn Anderson vs Steven Regal - WCW-Superbrawl IV 20/02/1994 [WCW Television Title Match]*_

Most people like to say certain matches are 70's style type matches with zero cause to say so but this was totally that. The slow, deliberate pace they set out, the structure of the match, the style they wrestled, the way they transitioned from move to move (kinda like ZSJ tries to do now but they do it much, much better). The match itself was excellent. I think the lack of heat from the crowd was a problem, not a big one but it was very jarring to watch a match that's virtually done in near silence. Arn's work on the leg and arm was very good, as was Regal's work on the neck and arm of Arn. Tons of fight and struggle to earn every hold they got. The stiff shots by Regal met with the explosive, high impact moves by Arn. I dug the finish too. Great, underrated match. *****1/4*

@NastyYaffa ; You'll dig this, if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Mighty Igor vs Eric the Red
IWA Wrestling on Jarrett Parsons Wrestling TV on Roku


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

CM Punk vs Sheamus
Debut episode of Main Event
10/3/2012


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Randy Orton vs Big Show
Main event 
10/10/2012


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

xy3poy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*NXT Women's Championship - Steel Cage Match*

Shayna Baszler(c) vs Io Shirai - _WWE: NXT 6/26/19_

It's pathetic that this match ultimately only existed to do two things: Make Io do a moonsault from the top of the cage (which makes her look like a grade-A idiot + was so painfully obvious that eye-rolling isn't enough) and to turn Io heel after she fails yet again during her WWE tenure. Doesn't help that WWE feels the need to perpetuate the notion that the steel cage match is dead by having not only Shayna's allies make it into the cage, but to have Candice enter too. Thus removing the entire reason the match is a STEEL CAGE in the first place. Sigh. Then there's the god awful, tired finish that had no reason to happen, and does zero for Baszler's reign continuing, instead of offering up something definitive. The NXT Women's division has been on life support since late last year, now things are only looking bleaker. It's bad enough when they're having awful wrestlers working awful matches, but now even the sure thing matches with the few who are capable of having quality work are just as putrid. DUD.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Brian Cage vs. Michael Elgin (Impact Wrestling Slammiversary '19)*

A match-up I'd never think I would like based on how it looks on paper, but GODDAMN, this actually was an absolute banger of a bombfest. Low-key shocked at how much I liked it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rob Van Dam vs Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000

The WWE Network didn't edit Scotty's theme either :mark:


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Moxley/Naito from the G1 Climax


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Philadelphia Street Fight*

_Villain Enterprises_ (Marty Scurll, PCO, & Brody King) vs _Lifeblood_ (Mark Haskins, Tracy Williams, & Bandido) - _ROH: TV 6/29/19_

A whole bunch of vital coups for ROH circa 2019, now co-mingling in a rivalry that is seeing a lot of fun benefits. PCO is PCO, so always worth seeing & the rest of the lot are smashing heads with umbrellas & kendo sticks + a couple of crazy, harsh tumbles to the floor, chairs, & tables. (Bandido bouncing off of PCO like nothing, the finish with Bandido/Scurll, Williams & Scurll hating each other with numerous weapons) This was a blast.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Chris Dickinson vs. Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Uncharted Territory: Episode 17)*

Most of this is just Dirty Tim eating Dickinson alive, so of course it rules.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Daniel Bryan vs Triple H - Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kohei Sato vs ASUKA - _ZERO1: Fire Festival 2019 Night Fourteen_

ASUKA the queen :mark:

I love her and love that she's getting all of these matches now. Only 20 years old and doing work this soon. Sato getting mad Korakuen heat for simply relishing the ability to toss her around & strike HARD whenever he can. Being smug with notions that he can win at any time. ASUKA getting up to spit in his face, only to get smashed down, oh my gosh. The way she pushes herself back up to unleash her own via background in a field of disciplines and land some great combo strikes on Sato. This is about as potent of a narrative to take in for me at this point. Great stuff.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Jeff Hardy vs. RVD *~ SummerSlam 2001*

***3/4


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Darby Allin vs CODY ****1/2 (Fyter Fest)*
This is even better the second time around! Darby fighting from underneath is tremendous, and the emotion he can get out of the fans is incredible as he attempts to fight back puts him as one of the best babyface underdogs in wrestling. CODY is amazing as a dickhead bully, as he beats Darby's head in, and gloats like a motherfucker the entire time. He's just perfect in this role. I never thought I would be saying CODY Rhodes is a great wrestler, but holy shit he is a great wrestler. The ringpost bump Darby took is legit one of the most unique bumps I've seen. Like, it could be his Hamrick bump in terms of being completely unique and having it look as painful as possible. The transition to hand work by having Darby do it WHILE he still hurt was a killer idea. The work itself was fantastic. Darby wreaks it in all kinds of wonderful ways, and CODY's selling is :banderas Screaming while he's locking Allin down on the mat, or after a big move. Just everything you could want. The final few minutes were a great way to cap this off. Doing a dropkick to a man in a bodybag is something new, I must say. The desperation in the final minute was awesome, and having it end on a draw was out of left filed but it worked perfectly. 

The rematch on TV, or PPV will be on the top of my most anticipated matches


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Daisuke Sekimoto vs. KTB _(GCW Worst Behavior 2019)_ **** 3/4*

This was a fucking BLAST. Such a fun 11 minute hossfest.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Currently watching King of the Ring 1993. Bret Hart vs Curt Henning (Mr Perfect) was amazing!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Open the Dream Gate Championship:* Ben-K (c) vs. YAMATO _(Dragon Gate Dangerous Gate 2019)_

This was not good at all imo. Very slow and very flat. The pacing never allowed the crowd to get anywhere close to fully invested and Ben-K's lack of selling and limited offense were insanely abundant here. A very disappointing match considering how much I liked PAC's reign.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin - WrestleMania 19.

Entertaining match and a great atmosphere. Similar to Rock/Hogan in that it was quite the spectacle, but not much from a in-ring point of view. Considering Austin's limitations at the time and retirement right after, this match was fine for what it was. I would probably rate it higher than most because I loved Hollywood Rock. 

x5s3zgi


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sting vs Hulk Hogan (TNA Bound For Glory 2011)*

This was when I actually was watching TNA. I remember watching this at the time and it probably sounds funny even now, but when Sting said to Hogan "Help me" as he was getting beatdown and was all bloodied up, I was somewhat marking out and was willing Hogan to do it. It's a fine nostalgia match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kenta Kobashi vs Kensuke Sasaki - _Pro Wrestling NOAH: 7/18/05_

Battle between this or Kobashi vs Misawa for the GHC Championship on which match best sums up NOAH in its peak.

Pro wrestling could have packed it in after this classic. But Kobashi said nah, let me get Samoa Joe in October first. One of my most watched matches for good reason. KO-BA-SHI. :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*KENTA vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Royal Quest)*

Fuck me did this get uncomfortable quick or what.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

This kickstarted the second best heel run of the past decade after CM Punk. Nothing else even comes close to either of them two.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk (Summerslam 2013)*










:brock

Will always be one of the best matches WWE have ever put on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

17 fucking years ago, damn.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton - WWE Cyber Sunday ‘07


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

20man Battle Royal
-27/11/03

Back when battle royals were fun to watch.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker - Hell in a Cell match (Badd Blood: In Your House) #22


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@BOSS of Bel-Air


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_Konami and Jungle Kyona vs Riho and Starlight Kid _ - *STARDOM Tag League 10.27.19*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adam Cole (c) vs Daniel Bryan - NXT Championship - WWE Friday Night Smackdown 11/01/2019


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Vader vs. Kenta Kobashi *(January 15th 1999)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Naomichi Marufuji vs. Mitsuharu Misawa *(NOAH~December 10th 2006)*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy *(AJPW~December 6th 1991)*


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

Shawn Michaels vs 123 Kid (March 1996 RAW)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

WWE Raw (April 3rd, 1995) - WWF Women's Championship: Bull Nakano (c) vs. Alundra Blayze

This match was a surprise. A surprise in a very good. I watched Wrestlemania 11, for curiosity's sake, because I was somewhat invested in the Diesel vs. Shawn Michaels' match which the finish of that match was interesting. So, I decided to check out the Raw after that and to my surprise, this match is so good.

I'd rather watch this women's match compared to the crap today. I recommend it to check out this gem.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit ladder match from Royal Rumble 2001. This is one amazing match. Both performers on top of their game.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christopher Daniels vs CM Punk - 30 Minute Iron Man Match - IWC 9/28/02

Incase anybody feels like watching the match, here you go


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Shawn Michaels vs. Steve Austin *(Wrestlemania XIV)*


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

APA vs. World's Greatest Tag Team *(No Way Out 2004)*

Just don't make tag matches like this anymore...


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey (Aug 14, 2018)

Av not watched any in a year a whole year ftw ...too much other crap going on ....money issues


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kenny Omega vs. PAC _(AEW All Out) _***** 1/4*

God DAMN did I forget how good this one was. It feels like years since we've seen Best Bout Machine Kenny and watching this match made me want it back so badly/also helped me further appreciate the story they're building with him and Hangman in AEW. When that blows over and something big happens it'll be a major turning point. This match here though. This was vicious and exciting. Finish was a big surprise.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Giulia vs Hana Kimura. An amazing match. Started watching more of Stardom recently, still really sad about what happened to Hana Kimura and Giulia seems like the next big star of joshi, my favorite currently.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CPZ (Apr 16, 2005)

Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect Summer Slam 91 I was a wrestling fan but this match made me even more of fan!


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

_Smackdown. July 23, 2021

Finn Balor defeated Sami Zayn

 _


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr. Wagner Jr., Gigante Silva, Shocker vs El Puma Inoue, Gigante Singh, Shibata - CMLL April 12th, 2002. Quite an interesting lineup. Gigante Singh is Great Khali.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😅


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack *(Backlash 2004)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watched the whole match, not just this clipping. It's a really good match but I need to see Danielson start winning and I do NOT want him wrestling Hager in the near future!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This match is worth seeing it in full. Legit AF and easily surpassed their last effort together.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Punk vs Mox complete match. Hopefully you've seen it because the title spoils it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*The Young Bucks vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong (PWG DDT4 2009)*

Bryan & Roddy beating the absolute SHIT out of The Young Bucks. This was a fucking awesome tag match! Have this in my Bryan folder and it's a great watch.

@ChelseaI could upload it to that site if you wish t see it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We share similar tastes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes indeedy, SHIVVY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

i am still dying over third leg.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

They just uploaded Bray's final WWE match before being released last year:






I hated The Fiend losing. This was the WM Night 2 opener and I turned the stream off right after the match ended lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree. I memba reading your posts and felt so bad for you.

I saw bryan beat Sammy n Wednesday.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Super Dragon & Bryan Danielson vs Joey Ryan & Scott Lost - PWG Tango & Cash Invitational Night 2 1/25/04


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs Ohhhhhhhhhmos.  11.75 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐🌟


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Omos squashing Styles on the first RAW of 2022


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Adam Cole (c) vs Daniel Bryan - NXT Championship - WWE Friday Night Smackdown 11/01/2019


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

STS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTC vs OMOS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

me too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

MJF becoming AEW World Champion


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> MJF becoming AEW World Champion


me too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet CJ 💙 Cora Jade.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😭😭😭


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Acclaimed vs. FTR


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cactus Jack vs. Terry Funk - Barbed Wire Bunkhouse Match: IWA Japan Duel of the Wilds, Jan. 8, 1995


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Claudio vs Jericho tonight.


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji (ROH A New Level)*

Great match.


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It is a really strange vibe to see a heel Andre vs a face Big John Studd.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Can Am Connection vs. Orton & Muraco- Wrestlemania III (can no longer access DailyMotion from my laptop because adblock and I'm too old/lazy to figure out how to share DM videos from my phone)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

promo and match:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

What? They can't all be interesting.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

At least one member of each team is now gone :S


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ByTor said:


>






Happy New Year!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Happy New Year!


Thanks! Same to you. And what better way to kick off 2023 than with a little Tim Horner and his SMW friends...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=354610161881080


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Vader vs. Yokozuna at In Your House Beware of Dog 2 and...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Owen & Bulldog vs. Fake Razor & Fake Diesel- In Your House: It's Time followed by...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

EDIT


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)




----------

